# *TEAM 2012 BABY*Beans in our bellies by the end of 2012 ! **88 BFP's**



## Antsynewlywed

This thread was started by *Josephine3*, but she can no longer run the post so ill be taking over!
CALLING EVERYONE WHO WANTS TO GET PREGNANT IN 2012 ! JOIN US! 

Here's a place where we can share tips, buddy up, cheer each other on and provide comfort in times of need. ANYONE is welcome to join!!!

Lets all try and we will all have beans in our bellies by the end of 2012!! Whos with me?!?! WoooHoooo!:happydance:​




*MEET THE TEAM

OUR 88 BIG FAT POSITIVES
abitjaded
aelanu
Ameeann
Amethyste  
Angel4eva
anti
armywife11
babyfeva
babynurse 
Bekkyboo
bellahoney
Broodybelle
BSB327
Bug222
CBaby84
Chick27
Dancinnurse
DaniJean
Dizzydoll
Donut
ellitigg 
Excaliber
ferens06
flutterby
futurephotos
gemgem77
hellypops 
HLC2109
Hoping4Bump89
Inoue 
Jen.Uh.Fur.
Jewls48
Jmandrews
Josephine3
jrwifey18
kaboom
katkat30
KES1024 
KristinaKarma
likeaustralia
Lisa_84 
Littlechen
lmnop
looneycarter
lu-is 
luckyhug 
lulalula
mammytoerin
MarcsPinkLady 
Mbababy
Mel3432
mel66
miss_nat84
Miss Vintage
Momma2be93:bfp
mrskrunchy
Mrs W 11
Nervouswait
Newbielisette
Omuk
Opaque1997
Peach2280
Peters Pooky
Poppiebug 
pops23
READY4OURBABY
Rigi.kun
Rosabelle
Rosered52
schnoogles
Sweetfolly
Srbjbex
TexasRider 
Topsy
TTC15
TFSGirl
UenvyMEsha
Uadreamybabe
Unbridled
VeryHopeful 
vicky125 
Vickytoria88
VikkiD
Wannabemum23
Wantanerd
Wilsey
Wishing89
x Helen x

OUR 2012 BABY TTC'ERS
A
Alicatm
Aliidos
Aljm419
All Crossed
Allycat31
aly.e115
Amber4
AmberV
Ambition1624
Anewbeginning
Angellick
Angelstar11
Angel Thorne
Antsynewlywed
Anorak
AquaM
Arisa
Armywife6110
Armywife84 
ARuppe716
Ashley23ttc
Ashleyd
ashleylu88
AshleyP
AshRhnea
ayclobes 
B
Baby2012
BabyBob
Babycrazii571
Babyfairy123
Babyfeva
Babyfever01
Babygirl89
BabyJM
Babyread2012
Beanmachine
Beccad
benttigirl
Beth1302
bethneebabe
BGulley
BradandJane
Breezy81
britzy
Browni
bubumaci 
Bump2B
Bunni84
Butterflies3
C
C1403
CalicoGal
Cara89
Cat_f_08
Chanty1983
Charisse28
Charliekay
Cherrylicious
Chiclet2012
Chiles
Chuich
Clair85
Clairea
Clara cluck
Coleey
Coogee
Corgankidd
Courtmarie19
CuddleBunny
D
Daisy Delayne
Daydreaming
DBCG
DBZ34
Deekstar
dirtchick85 
dncr1010p
Donnaduggy
Doopersgurl
E
Ella
Ellielou
Emeraldjoy
emz1200 
Estrebella
F
 FamilyD 
ferens06
Fire_Bride
Flutterly
Frolicky2011
G
gemmalou
Georx
Greens25
H
haj624
Hakendall 
heather11
honeymomma
honeyluv
Hopefulfi
horseypants
I
ILoveMySeaBee
J
JaanRuk
janine0187
Jaymee
JehovahsGrace
JennJennG
J.Kiera
Jellytiggy
Jen1019
JennaLynn
Jess137
Jessiejess
K
KaraDavis
Karenesque9
karenlyn
Karry1412
KateSmithers
KatyW
Kendi
Kezhulme
Kiras mummy
kitkatbaby
kimberly17
KmTigg114 
KristinaKarma 
L
larkemmy
laurielynn88 
LaVerne
l.e.d.
Lelex
Lemondrops
LemonTea
limalima
LisaTelsa01
Lislovelust
littlebabywish
Littlelamb44
Littlelove
lmk423
lorileigh
lotusbaby
lovehim
Ltoth
M
MackMomma8
Maidenet
mandapanda27
Marriedlaydee
mazierocks
mazzy17
Me222
Megan_May
Miaowzen
mimimoomoo
minnie10
minni2906
Miss_Kate 
Mistiqueangel
Momma2be93
MommahSarah
Mommy247
Mommy2be7772
MommyDream
momwannabe81
Morri
Mrs_Bear
MrsC_Est1127
Mrs.Felton
MrsG_1980
MrsG 86
MrsHarriett
Mrs.Luvbug
mrs. martinez
MRSMM24
MrsSpubeck
MrsUndy
MrsVaughan
Mrzholliz
MsdMorris
Ms.Sosa
mummy katie
MummyWant2be
MurphyTaylor
MyDecember
MyFirstChild
mysteriouseye
N
Naneth.Estel
NewMrs2011
NikkiTTC
Nimbec
O
Obtenerunsixx 
Operationbbyo
Ourfate
Oyile
P
paula181
Pingu89
pixie23
Pnutsprincess
Pr1ncessP
Praying4bebe
preg_pilot
Prettygirl
Q
R
RAFwife
RainAngel
RaspberryB
Raventtc
Raylansmum
RebeccaLO
Resin
richiesgal
rjttc
RosieB1977
RoxieLovla
S
SATH
Satine
Sexy5506
Shorty88
shterr612
Silly_SBC82
Sherb
Skeet9924
Skoer1360
SLH
SockriTease 
Someday Mommy
Staciababy
StefanieC
Stinas
strdstkittenx
SunUp
Sunshinedaisy
SuperlilWifey
Sweetmere
T
TaylorGeneser
Tierrahbea
Temperance24
TerriLou
TheAnie 
Timid
Tina89
ToyFish
Too_Much
TreeOfLife
TTC32
Twinkl3
twin trying
U
U347464
Uwa_amanda
V
Vic20581
vgi_ttc
W
Waiting4bub
WannaBAMom
Wantabby
Wantabubba
Welshpandora
Westfall
Wifey1988
Wishandwait
WristWatch24
X
xopiinkiieox 
xxCarrieAnnxx
xkatiex
XxKellixX
xMissxZoiex
x_placebo_x
Y
Z
1-10
1babydreamer
2soonbeamom
8buzzybee8
Good luck to all ladies for our 2012 births!! Come on Team 2012 we can do it!! ​*
:dust::dust::dust::dust:​

377


----------



## Antsynewlywed

*GETTING THE BANNER::*
https://s1206.photobucket.com/albums/...antsynewlywed/ <==Heres my photobucket account
-go there and click the banner
-copy the image code ( i think you click it and it copies for you) 
-come back to bnb and click "user cp"
-on left hand side click edit signature
-paste code there 
-click save
-waalaa!


----------



## miss_nat84

Good job antsynewlywed :D xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Thanks for taking over!! :flower:


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks hun - good stuff getting a new thread started!


----------



## bunni84

question: if i tend to spot bleed 3 days before AF...but this month i have had nothing..and i know im due either tomorrow or wednesday...but i am having no spotting...and also after O i tend to dry up so badly that BD is awful but i havent had that issue at all this month...not dry at all, its like when im on O - BD is fine! no dryness at all

is this a sign?!

could i be preg?!

not tested yet as im only 12/13 DPO, want to wait until after 18th to test so i know i definitely missed AF


----------



## mrskrunchy

I dont see my name on the list....Can you add me please?

Bunni - you may be able to get a result from an frer at this point. fingers crossed for ya hun!


----------



## bunni84

i am fasting at the moment so i dont sleep till 10pm and wake 3am to eat...so should i use the urine from 3am? im confused dont know if it will detect anything

also just went bathroom getting AF style cramps....boo i swear i saw spot of blood...noooo :cry:


----------



## butterflies3

Thanks and great job Antsynewlywed:thumbup:


----------



## wantanerd

Thanks!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

@mrskrunchy sorry :) i expected to miss a couple people. 
@Bunni- Wow!! you're still so much better than me... i start testing about 10-11 (9!) DPO!!! fx'd it wasnt AF <3
THANKS EVERYONE!


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies thanks antsy for taking over for me!! Hopefully i can still pop in but wont be around as often. I need to save my relationship before we can start baby making again! 
Im upset though as i was enjoying having such a close online group of 'friends' it felt really nice. I dunno who to talk to anymore!!! I hope you are all doing good and i will pop in now and again to see who's got those bfp's. Im still holding out hope for a 2012 baby even though any sign of trying is way in the distance (you have to be sleeping in the same bed first, right? )

Good luck all im so sorry to leave u all but so glad someone is taking over the thread for me so we can all keep up with each other xx


----------



## butterflies3

We will still be here if you need us Jo:flower:


----------



## josephine3

:hugs:Thanks so much again ladies i just read all the messages of support on the old thread - its really nice to know you all care! I just wish i had kept all this ttc stuff to myself and not told him how i was feeling and that i suspected i was pregnant. it was too much for him i should have realised that. He is difficult to talk to at the best of times and doesnt do well with emotions so i was silly to think i should be able to talk to him - he already told me to 'just tell me when you actually are pregnant, not before'. arrrgh im so stupid. I think we will be able to save the relationship its just going to take a lot of time and patience. I dont want to rush things and scare him away again.

kitcat, butterflies, Mrs.MM and skeet - thanks you soooo much for being there for me when i needed you and taking the time to get to know me and reply to me!! I wish you all the best of luck along with the rest of team2012. arrgh dont want to leave u all i love my team 2012 ladies!!!:hugs:


----------



## Srbjbex

Ah Josephine, lovely to hear from you again. I know its a really tough time for you at the moment, but Team 2012 will always be here for you when you need us! :hugs:

Hope everything works out for you!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

:flower::hugs:Josephine! Im hoping for the best for you!


----------



## jmandrews

I joined the team 2012 thread a bit late, but Josephine i am so sorry you are going through a rough time. it can only go downhill for so long until you have to go back up. Don't lose hope. Focus on yourself and your relationship will be just fine. We will always be here for you. So anytime you need to vent ill be here to listen :) Thanks for starting the original thread. Hoping for 2012 babies to all! lost of love and baby dust!


----------



## Skoer1360

Gah, I feel like I may be out, I tested on Sunday and it was a bfn, though af is due on friday. Me and DH talked about it and he said I should call the dr if this month is a bfn for sure but I'm soooo scared! I had a miscarriage in HS (which in hindsight was the best thing for me since I was in an emotionally abusive relationship) and I hope that's not effecting my chances of getting pregnant now :(

ugh, I want it to be friday!!!


----------



## wantabby

I would like to be added as well! I am determined to have a 2012 baby !!

GL && FX'd to all the ladies on this post!! :dust::dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

ANTSY!!! AWESOME JOB!!! :happydance: Thread is up and running and looking good! Now on to some more :bfp:s ladies!!!

JOSEPHINE!!! :hugs: :hugs: You are more than welcome. You have been a tremendous support, and although we are miles apart, what kind of friends would we be if we couldn't be there for YOU as you have been for so many of us! We will ALWAYS be here for you no matter which way this relationship goes. I am happy to hear that you are working it out, and even happier to be able to tell that you are feeling a little better. Onwards and Upwards!!!:thumbup: Continue to get better, work on your relationship, and NTNP for that 2012 baby!!! There is a little one out there that is waiting to be a part of your life!! I for one, CANNOT wait to hear, see, and applaud your :bfp: and send sweet forehead kisses over the web to your LO!!! Make sure you stop in from time to time! :hugs:

AFM, I am 9DPO! Nerves still there. My strong cramping seems to be gone today but lasted till bedtime last night. No abdomen aches on the right and it didn't switch to the left as of now either... Hoping that AF doesn't ease in! So far, no site of AF! Ladies, one day closer to that :bfp: FXD!!


----------



## HisGrace

Can you add me? I don't think my name ever made it to the last thread.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Sure thing! welcome Jehovahsgrace and wantabby!


----------



## Browni

I'd like t be included in the thread please. My husband and I are trying for a 2012 baby. My sister has pestered me for 7 years to give her a niece or nephew and as soon as we start trying she has set her wedding date for september 2012. Although she doesn't know we're trying she has now requested that I don't give her a niece or nephew before then. I don't think I'll be able to win with her. I'm sure if it does happy she'll be really excited. :)


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Welcome Browni! you're in good luck! baby dust to you!


----------



## jmandrews

went to the doctor today :) she told me if i am not successful this month then she is going to put me on an ovulation medicine called Letrozole. my cycles are irregular so she said this will help. I just hope i can get pregnant this month and not after worry about that. I am very excited and optimistic about this month! baby dust to all!


----------



## lulalula

Thanks :)


----------



## wantanerd

jmandrews said:


> went to the doctor today :) she told me if i am not successful this month then she is going to put me on an ovulation medicine called Letrozole. my cycles are irregular so she said this will help. I just hope i can get pregnant this month and not after worry about that. I am very excited and optimistic about this month! baby dust to all!


This is my third cycle on it. Its much better than Clomid side effects wise. If she puts you on that, you might want to ask about the trigger shot as well.


----------



## dizzydoll

Great job setting up the new thread! Hope everything works out for you Josephine!! :hugs:
AF got me this month :( Here's hoping for better luck next cycle!


----------



## miss_nat84

It was lovely to hear from you Josephine I'm glad you're feeling like you will be able to save the relationship :) take care xx


----------



## jmandrews

This is my third cycle on it. Its much better than Clomid side effects wise. If she puts you on that, you might want to ask about the trigger shot as well.[/QUOTE]

What do you think about it so far? i was readying that there have been birth defect related with this drug. Have you heard that? i don't know if that has to do with the dosage. I dont want to take something that is going to potentially hurt my baby. what is the trigger shot too? i just want to learn as much as i can about letrozole before i start taking it.


----------



## jmandrews

wantanerd said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> went to the doctor today :) she told me if i am not successful this month then she is going to put me on an ovulation medicine called Letrozole. my cycles are irregular so she said this will help. I just hope i can get pregnant this month and not after worry about that. I am very excited and optimistic about this month! baby dust to all!
> 
> 
> This is my third cycle on it. Its much better than Clomid side effects wise. If she puts you on that, you might want to ask about the trigger shot as well.Click to expand...

i just tried to quote u but it messed up so here it is again 

What do you think about it so far? i was readying that there have been birth defect related with this drug. Have you heard that? i don't know if that has to do with the dosage. I dont want to take something that is going to potentially hurt my baby. what is the trigger shot too? i just want to learn as much as i can about letrozole before i start taking it.


----------



## pingu89

I would like to join TEAM 2012 BABY please :)
LETS DO THIS :D :D
Good luck and fairy dust to all :) xxx


----------



## Antsynewlywed

ur in! welcome!


----------



## pingu89

Thank you very much :)
It's so nice to be able to support/get support from other ladies going through the same thing :) xxx


----------



## wantanerd

jmandrews said:


> wantanerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> went to the doctor today :) she told me if i am not successful this month then she is going to put me on an ovulation medicine called Letrozole. my cycles are irregular so she said this will help. I just hope i can get pregnant this month and not after worry about that. I am very excited and optimistic about this month! baby dust to all!
> 
> 
> This is my third cycle on it. Its much better than Clomid side effects wise. If she puts you on that, you might want to ask about the trigger shot as well.Click to expand...
> 
> i just tried to quote u but it messed up so here it is again
> 
> What do you think about it so far? i was readying that there have been birth defect related with this drug. Have you heard that? i don't know if that has to do with the dosage. I dont want to take something that is going to potentially hurt my baby. what is the trigger shot too? i just want to learn as much as i can about letrozole before i start taking it.Click to expand...

With the letrozole, I am closely monitored to make sure my follicles are developing properly. I get anywhere from 2-5 ultrasounds every cycle. The trigger shot is the HCG hormone that ensures you ovulate. I heard of the risks but every time I get prescribed the drug I sign a waiver but the risks of defects are minute and small.


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks wantanerd! i hope i get PG this month so i dont have to worry about taking it. how do you monitor your follicles?


----------



## wantanerd

Lots and lots of ultrasounds


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey ladies im 22 almost 23 ttc my first littl pumpkin. May I join you?


----------



## jmandrews

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey ladies im 22 almost 23 ttc my first littl pumpkin. May I join you?

Welcome to the club!!!! how long have you been TTC? I am 25 and just started TTC my first as well!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I have been ttcing for a little over 5 months. and thankyou


----------



## TheAnie

I know I haven't been around, but we are still trying. We had a big break down fight, literally the first one in six years, and a lot of angry things were said. Not to mention things have been made of suck for the last month as I'm working for a company that just declared liquidation. To make it even better they announced that they were selling to a liquidator the day I got a positive OPK. So I already knew that cycle was boned. It was just a crap month overall.

This month we're back to trying in full force again, hopefully with less stress. I got my positive OPK yesterday as well as EWCM so we DTD last night and plan to DTD every night till my temps rise. Which is a hell of a lot for us. haha. Hopefully this is our month. If it is we may just have an anniversary baby(May 14, 2000). Which would make all of this pain and suffering of trying worth it. If not, it's okay. Or at least that's what I will tell myself. I kept letting myself get too worked up on the dates. "If it happens this month the baby could be born on your Dad's birthday!" "If it happens this month it would be a Friday the 13th baby!" etc. I just want it to happen, and soon, the day month or week the baby is born shouldn't phase me until I have a baby in me.

To pass the time I've been doing maternity and newborn pictures for an old high school friend. It was fun and taught me things to do and not to do when I'm doing my own pictures. I also have another friend who is about 13 weeks along and I'm trying to convince her she wants several maternity shoots as well. hahah.


----------



## skeet9924

:dance: Yeahh!! 2012 thread is up and running again!!! 

Have any of you ever noticed how funny some of these emoticons are!!

I love this one!!! :flasher: <---- thats my plan for getting my man in bed this month!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Ahahaha I've never seen that one before!! FLASHER!


----------



## Wilsey

:happydance:

Hope it's not too early to say but I got my BFP!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Srbjbex

Congratulations Wilsey - wonderful news!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Wilsey

Very early days - only 3 weeks and 4 days along - so really hoping it sticks!! :D


----------



## Srbjbex

Stay positive!! I hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months!


----------



## rosabelle

sooo... AF was due today and hasnt come yet.. and is always here on the dot aaannd my temps are still high! 
i always do a 'just for the sake of it' temp in the arvo, but dont record it.. and i just did it and its at 37.20 degrees!!! and it has never been over 36.80
plus its freezing here so normally they are lower in the arvo.. 
hmm may wait till the morning and if nothing then test..
i have done 2 tests in the last week and both were BFN but there may still be hope? right? lol 
anyway im babling! trying not to get my hopes up!

fingers crossed :):)


----------



## bunni84

ok so i tested this morning - :bfn: :growlmad:

im 13/14 DPO today so im guessing if i was pregnant it would have bee a BFP by now?

still not spotting and im due today or tomorrow

i am getting AF style cramps though


----------



## kitcatbaby

Congrats wilsey great news!
I'm out this month and I haven't even O'd yet :( my OH has doctors orders not to bd for a week while he recovers from mumps and I'm due to o in 2days :( what a let down! Hoping my OH is better soon xx


----------



## miss_nat84

Ooooohhhhhhh WILSEY YAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!
I'm SOOO excited for you :D :dance: :dance: 
I wish you the stickiest of sticky little beans!
Happy and healthy 9 months to you :D please please please stick around here you've been wonderful support :D xxxxx


----------



## TheAnie

Congrats Wilsey!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

congrats wilsey!


----------



## jmandrews

wilsey said:


> :happydance:
> 
> Hope it's not too early to say but i got my bfp!! :happydance:

omg you did wisley!!!! Congrats!!!! I knew it would happen for you!!!! So excited for you!


----------



## skeet9924

I said it in another thread but I'll say it here!! Congrats wilsey!!!! I hope it's a sticky bean!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!! 

Please feel free to visit us!! Your support has been amazing!!


----------



## DBZ34

Hi ladies! Can I join you on Team 2012 too?


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Welcome DBZ34! 
Congrats WILSEY! thats awesome!!! h&h 9months!

AFM-5dpo...Last night i was on my was out to Dennys with the DH and as we were walking to the car I threw up! completely random! Didnt feel sick before or after. In fact after I brushed my teeth we still went and I got bufalo chicken and nachos (sure to irritate a messed up stomach!) and nothing... Hoping its a good sign. Also as some of you may or may not know I just started keeping track of my cycles so i dont have very much to go on... cycle 1 lasted 44 days and because im still on cycle 2, 44 is my regular for now... BUT when i was randomly checking my opk one day (the 12th)there was a pretty dark line. Not positive but really close. So we BD anyways ;)(this is why i have 2 tickers) I checked it later that night and it was gone, so i assumed either A.) I ov'd during the day but thats ok bc we BD. OR B.)It was just a fluke and ill ov closer to my expected day (the 19th of aug) I was told to really watch my temps and cm so i started that on the 14th. Ive only been at this for 4 days but cm has been creamy all 4 days (not sure what that means) and my temps were 99.7(after ov spike?), 98.6, 98.4,(norm) then today, boom, 97.4 (impan dip?) IDK maybe im looking too far into all of this, especially since I just started tracking... 
Im def a symptom spotter
Other symptoms-Mild cold since 2dpo (stuffy nose, sore throat) Excessive thirst, right bb sore on the right side, last night my midsection was crampy but idk if that is just bc i threw up...
Please give me your input!


----------



## anti

Thank for the new thread!! :)


----------



## VeryHopeful

Congrats to all the new BFPs, and good luck to the ladies who are still TTC! :dust::hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks so much ladies!!! Pray it's a sticky bean for us!!

My temp stayed up this morning so that's got to be a good sign!! :D

Can't wait for you all to get your BFPs - I know it will happen.

miss_nat - not going anywhere, going to be lurking around TTC for quite a while me thinks xx


----------



## jmandrews

When i went to the doctor they drew my blood to test my thyroid and see if im immune to rubella. will they tell me what blood type i am or do i need to call and ask? None of my medical records have my blood type listed and i would like to know.


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS WILSEY! :happydance: That's a beautiful sign, that :bfp:


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks MrsMM24! I took another test at 1pm (20 minutes ago) and the second line showed up right away and darker than yesterdays one! :D


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey said:


> Thanks MrsMM24! I took another test at 1pm (20 minutes ago) and the second line showed up right away and darker than yesterdays one! :D


WHOO HOO THATS GREAT NEWS!!!:happydance:


----------



## Wilsey

Doctors appointment on Monday (4 days away). Two tests left. Testing tomorrow with FMU (day AF due) and maybe again on Sunday. :D

Hope I come back with good news for you ladies! x


----------



## jmandrews

This wait is killing me!!! i still have one week until i O! grr this party is not fun.


----------



## Wilsey

I know. As if the TWW isn't bad enough you have to wait until you are done with AF, then wait to O! Frustrating!


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey said:


> I know. As if the TWW isn't bad enough you have to wait until you are done with AF, then wait to O! Frustrating!

haha so frustrating!!! its like a 4 week wait, not a 2 week wait!!! i really really really hope this is my month. i am tying my best to be patient. Even though i didn't start trying until july, i have wanted a baby for over a year. i just made myself wait until after my wedding. my DH and I lived together for a year and it is something we have talked about for so long, so now this waiting is making it harder because we have wanted this for so long.


----------



## miss_nat84

Wilsey that's a very good thing that your line is darker today :) are you going to take a clearblue digital test to see how far along you are? Xx


----------



## Wilsey

jm - totally know what you mean. I waited a year until my wedding before we started TTC. Makes it seem like we have been trying longer than we have!

nat - hadn't thought about it. Was just going to go to the docs and see what they said. I'm about 3 weeks and 4/5 days along. At least that's what a calculator thing online told me haha.


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey... then you def. know how i feel! im glad i have people like you to talk to. it really helps :)


----------



## Wilsey

:) Always here if you need to talk!

I was getting frustrated when we didn't get pg the first few months because I felt like it had already taken us a year of trying, then I realised I was on the pill for that year!

It was also a surprising feeling to be really excited about my wedding but also want it out the way so we could try for a baby!


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey said:


> :) Always here if you need to talk!
> 
> I was getting frustrated when we didn't get pg the first few months because I felt like it had already taken us a year of trying, then I realised I was on the pill for that year!
> 
> It was also a surprising feeling to be really excited about my wedding but also want it out the way so we could try for a baby!

Wow we are like the same person! i could not wait to get married because i was so excited about starting a family. it is so hard because none of my family knows we are trying. its nice not holding in my feelings because i can vent on here. The weird thing is i have always felt like i would struggle getting PG. i don't know why, but i really hope im wrong. I have been off the pill since last oct. so i dont think that would be a problem anymore. maybe i am just thinking about it too much. i love babies so much and everyone around me (friends/family) are getting pregnant except me.


----------



## Wilsey

I felt the same. I, for some unknown reason, thought I wouldn't be able to get pregnant. Guess it's meant to happen when it's meant to happen. Definitely try to relax (hahaha I know, easier said than done).

And I don't think your bc would be affecting anything now. But you only started last month...give it a bit more time before you start worrying yourself!


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks Wilsey! I know i have nothing to worry about yet :) i just need to relax and enjoy it and when it happens i will be ecstatic! can't wait to join you. hope it will be soon :)


----------



## Wilsey

We can be bump buddies when you get your BFP :) (assuming mine sticks around!)


----------



## gemgem77

Hi girls, Can I join this thread? I am 33 and TTC#1. I feel the same as you in that I keep thinking I will never be able to get pregnant as have never had any mishaps at all and really worry I will have problems. I came off the pill 3 years ago so that shouldn't cause any problems. This is only our 2nd cycle of trying but I am so naive I have only just ordered a thermometer so not even really sure when/if I ovulated. I'm on CD19 and think I'm 5/6DPO. Maybe I'll have more of an idea once I start temping!! 
:)


----------



## doopersgurl

hey and welcome gemgem77 good luck hun


----------



## bunni84

so ladies - as i said i always spot 2-3 days before AF...well today AF is due and i havent spotted at all, havent dried up after O like i usually do, and my CM gone a creamy yellowy green - is that a pregnancy sign?! any of the pregnant ladies had that symptom?
Also randomly threw up on monday, tummy been off a little, im not off any food but i do feel very full for ages after eating...had a few AF type cramps but yesterday ws getting sharp pains near belly button for like half an hour...hmm

any ideas?!


----------



## josephine3

Mrs.MM you're too sweet!! thank you so much.. the oh is still being very very distant so we shall see.... how could i forget to also mention cara and Mrs.F you have always been there too. Fx'd for bfp's from you all.....

Wilsey congratulations! brilliant news i knew it was about time for another bfp!!! great lines too... love to u all , Josehpine xxx


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey said:


> We can be bump buddies when you get your BFP :) (assuming mine sticks around!)


ok id love that!!! especially because you were the first to welcome me the the BNB :) i can't wait to join you!


----------



## bunni84

AF came just now :cry:...damn i was hoping it wouldnt..oh well...onto a new cycle


----------



## kitcatbaby

bunni84 said:


> so ladies - as i said i always spot 2-3 days before AF...well today AF is due and i havent spotted at all, havent dried up after O like i usually do, and my CM gone a creamy yellowy green - is that a pregnancy sign?! any of the pregnant ladies had that symptom?
> Also randomly threw up on monday, tummy been off a little, im not off any food but i do feel very full for ages after eating...had a few AF type cramps but yesterday ws getting sharp pains near belly button for like half an hour...hmm
> 
> any ideas?!

Hi hun I've read that yellow tinged cm is a great sign for preg! Fxd that its a sign of your bfp coming up soon :) signs sound good to me! Keep us posted xx


----------



## bunni84

kitcatbaby said:


> bunni84 said:
> 
> 
> so ladies - as i said i always spot 2-3 days before AF...well today AF is due and i havent spotted at all, havent dried up after O like i usually do, and my CM gone a creamy yellowy green - is that a pregnancy sign?! any of the pregnant ladies had that symptom?
> Also randomly threw up on monday, tummy been off a little, im not off any food but i do feel very full for ages after eating...had a few AF type cramps but yesterday ws getting sharp pains near belly button for like half an hour...hmm
> 
> any ideas?!
> 
> Hi hun I've read that yellow tinged cm is a great sign for preg! Fxd that its a sign of your bfp coming up soon :) signs sound good to me! Keep us posted xxClick to expand...

AF got me just now...oh well


----------



## MrsMM24

WILSEY, I am lookign forward to hearing you had a good appt Monday! Stick Sticky bean STICK! :dust:

JM, I hope you OV soon. FXD. ;dusT:

Welcome :wave: GEMGEM!! I think you should definitely start temping. It is such an awesome "tool" to pinpoint OV. GL! :dust:

BUNNI, so sorry that AF flew that damned broom in! :hugs:

JOSEPHINE, heeey!!! :hugs: You are very welcome Hun! I have told my wife your story... we are both prayful for your relationship and and super-ly prayful for a bfp for you soon!

Speaking of CARA and MRSF, how are you ladies, how have you been??

AFM&#8230;
11DPO today, wow!! In shock I haven&#8217;t tested. :haha: I mean, besides the urge yesterday and using an OPK. The uncertainty I feel after seeing that and reading it could be a good sign andreading it has no relevance, stopped my POAS urge! No AF, so I am not trying to worry, because regardless of whether that was pos, I would still have to wait for AF to &#8220;get back in the chase,&#8221; so I am trying to remain relaxed, symptom spot, and pray!!! Current SSing: Day 2 of feeling a little sick (I felt a little sick (nauseous) this morning lasting 15 mins no vomit, mild cramping through the night, NO sore bbs (symptom I always get with both previous preg and AF)&#8230;. Certain MC has done something strange to my cycle, I am approaching what would have been the &#8220;normal&#8221; end to my LP (13days) 

Going to have to go with my PMA: NO AF = one day closer to &#8230;.???


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Looking good MRSM! fx'd 2 you! :dust: 
I have been getting twinges at night. Like while in bed, Im hoping its not jsut dreams or something seeing as how i ONLY get them in the middle of the night. Then again maybe its because thats the only time Im sitting still! lol 6dpo :)


----------



## Shorty88

This is the first post iv done but I want to join this group as I would love a baby in my arms by 2012 !!!!

Team 2012!!!! 

How do I join???:baby:


----------



## Wilsey

Shorty - I think you just joined! Simply as starting to post :) Your name will be on the first page in no time ;)

Welcome!!


----------



## mrs. martinez

I want to join if you don't mind. My af is slowing down and I am scheduled to ovulate on the 26th.


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome MRSMARTINEZ! :wave: GL!!! :dust:


----------



## mrs. martinez

MrsMM24 said:


> Welcome MRSMARTINEZ! :wave: GL!!! :dust:

Thank you and baby dust to you as well!!!!


----------



## Mbababy

Please update me with a :bfp: :happydance::happydance: Go Team 2012!!


----------



## HisGrace

Congrats mbababy!!!


----------



## mrs. martinez

mbababy said:


> please update me with a :bfp: :happydance::happydance: Go team 2012!!

congratulations!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS :happydance: MBABABY!!!! 

Let's use this as momentum ladies!!! :dust:


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats!!!! :D


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats Mbababy! Those are some lovely lines. :)


----------



## mrskrunchy

Mbababy said:


> Please update me with a :bfp: :happydance::happydance: Go Team 2012!!

YAY! Congrats! :wine: Cheers to a healthy pregnany...Grape juice for you though!


----------



## wantabby

Congradulations to all the new BFP's!! H&H 9 months!! 

:dust::dust: to all the ladies this month!! Lets keep filling up the list with :bfp:!!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Welcome SHORTY and MRSMARTINEZ

AND A HUGE CONGRATS TO MBABABY!!!


----------



## lmnop

I want to join! Me! Me! I want a 2012 baby! :hi:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Welcome :)


----------



## gemgem77

Congrats!!!!


----------



## HisGrace

I was crampy all day yesterday and this morning my temp dropped. .5 degrees. I didn't ven bother testing, because I'm tired of getting all these BFNs. We are going on safari in a week and I'm afraid I will ovulate on our 20+ hour trip back home. Since I'm not interested in joining the mile high club on this trip ;) we may have to wait until october. But hopefully I will ovulate early and we conceive in Africa! That would just be awesome!


----------



## gemgem77

Can someone tell me what your temp does if your pregnant? I am waiting for a thermometer to come through but don't actually know what I'm looking for lol


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome LMNOP :wave: GL and :dust:

JEHOVAHS, sorry you got that temp drop, but NO AF= good sign. So happy to see you looking forward though, and you are right, conceiving in Africa sounds amazing! GL :dust:

GEMGEM, temps usually stay high, higher than your coverline after OV. But you would need to have been temping prior to OV to know if your temp is high, well, not know but see it. Doesn't necessarily mean you are running a fever so it is good to see... GL :dust:

I am 12DPO Hard not to test today, but we want to be sure and closer to my wife&#8217;s b-day is great. I am trying to remain relaxed, symptom spot, and pray!!! Current SSing: increased creamy CM, bbs tingling every now and then (symptom I always get with both previous preg and AF is SORE)&#8230;. My appetite was large last night and I was ready to eat this morning as well. I have no other real symptoms though so I am just WAITING&#8230; :wacko:

*My PMA: NO AF = one day closer to ???*


----------



## babyJM

Thanks for the new thread. Sho, I did'nt realise how the list has grown! It huge...Goodluck to all!:baby:


----------



## Skoer1360

Bah, the :witch: got me the day before yesterday.. who else will be testing around September 15th??


----------



## JennaLynn

Is it too late to join??! I want a 2012 baby, we've just begun TTC!! I'd love to be a part of this with all of you ladies!!!!
Positive hopes and baby dust to you all!!!!!!


----------



## Skoer1360

Of course not! :) You still have about 7 months for that 2012 baby!

:dust: to you!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Hey guys...No AF yet but all of the sudden i became really pessimistic with the whole thing and idk why. Im 7 DPO, started out with alot of symptoms (or possible symptoms)... 
1dpo-nothing
2dpo-temp up (99ish), stuffy nose creamy cm
3 dpo-temp norm (98.6)twinges, got 4 canker sores over night creamy cm
4dpo-temp norm (98.4)twinges, threw up randomly, excessive thirst creamy cm
5dpo- temp down (97.7) right boob sore on the side. creamy cm
6dpo- no signs except creamy cm
7dpo- no signs except creamy cm
My sister in law is starting college @akron U on monday, and my dh and myself both already go there so we decided we would walk like a normal day with her to all of her classes. DH and I got im a huge fight about which way to take...Then i bawled my eyes outl It was completely unnessasary and not at all like us. Then we dropped SIL back off at her house and we were going to stay a while but her house was like a sauna(at least 85 degrees and not even a fan) I was so grouchy that i wanted to leave and we got into another fight about that...I cried.We made up, said our "im sorry's" I cried AGAIN Went to bed, woke up and all of the sudden i feel really down about things :'( I am not a "crier" but all of the sudden im a big baby :( urg. 

FX'd and :dust: to all :)


----------



## HisGrace

Thanks MrsMM. I hope you get your BFP this cycle. You've been so supportive to everyone else. I hope it's your time. :) :dust:


----------



## butterflies3

Awww Antsynewlywed, I get like that too sometimes and although it makes me feel crazy I think it is just part of the TTC journey. It was worse for me the first couple of months off my birth control. You dont have too much longer before you can test so remain positive:thumbup: And we are here if you need to vent:hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

JENNALYNN, welcome :wave: I hope you will be giving us the good news of your bfp soon! :dust:

Sorry that AF flew in SKOER, :thumbup: to looking forward to that bfp you WILL get next cycle!! :hugs: :dust:

ANTSY, don't throw in the towel yet! PMA!! and the P does NOT stand for pessimistic! Hang in there! It is early. In fact, I think that you need to change your 6-7DPO symptoms to include all that crying Hun! FXD :dust:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

:flower:Thanks for the encouraging words BUTTERFLIES and MRSMM... Hahaha im a nitwit... ridiculous emotions=horomones! :cry::rofl: :dohh:


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks MrsMM24 for clarifying the temp question I had! I need my thermometer to hurry up so I can start!!:laugh2:
I'd be surprised if I hit the jackpot this month due to no idea of when I OV'd etc but I'm really glad I found this thread and can't wait to see everyone get their:bfp:

:dust:


----------



## beccad

Hello ladies can I join in? I'm somewhere around the 7DPO mark (I think 8, FF thinks 6, so going with the average :haha: )

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## JennaLynn

Skoer1360 said:


> Of course not! :) You still have about 7 months for that 2012 baby!
> 
> :dust: to you!

Thank u!!!!!!! This thread moves so fast it's hard to keep up! I'm at work lol and I keep sneaking away to check! Cant wait to start checking in with all you ladies :)


----------



## gemgem77

Hey beccad, I am also 7dpo. Are you feeling positive this month?


----------



## HisGrace

gemgem77 said:


> Thanks MrsMM24 for clarifying the temp question I had! I need my thermometer to hurry up so I can start!!:laugh2:
> I'd be surprised if I hit the jackpot this month due to no idea of when I OV'd etc but I'm really glad I found this thread and can't wait to see everyone get their:bfp:
> 
> :dust:

Make sure you get a basal thermometer. A regular one isn't sensitive enough.


----------



## jmandrews

Skoer1360 said:


> Bah, the :witch: got me the day before yesterday.. who else will be testing around September 15th??

i will be testing the 11th :) so very close to you! so sorry the :witch: got you


----------



## Peters Pooky

Can I be added to the team please? Thanks! :)


----------



## Skoer1360

JennaLynn said:


> Skoer1360 said:
> 
> 
> Of course not! :) You still have about 7 months for that 2012 baby!
> 
> :dust: to you!
> 
> Thank u!!!!!!! This thread moves so fast it's hard to keep up! I'm at work lol and I keep sneaking away to check! Cant wait to start checking in with all you ladies :)Click to expand...

lol no problem, I definitely know about all these threads moving suuuper fast!

and jmandrews, I've decided this month doesn't matter what our bodies say, we will be preggers by the end of September!! coooome on :bfp: mama needs a baby to cuddle!


----------



## JennaLynn

Lol @ Skoer, were technically not gonna start TTC until the beginning of the new year, so right now it's more like me TTC and him just going along for the ride (no pun intended lol). Yesterday wa actually my first day o takin prenatals!!!!! Omg I was SO excited!!


----------



## miss_nat84

Hello my lovelies :D I am currently 6dpo and had AF like cramping yesterday which is not normal for me and today I have had weird twinges around the left side of my belly button. My bbt chart is looking completely different to every other month too, usually my temps are up and down after ov but they are up and keep going up each day... Tmi but my cm is an abundance of creaminess hahaha and there is a LOT of it, so much that I had to go to the bathroom yesterday as I thought AF had arrived early and my cp is high, medium/firm and closed. I have also had a HUGE appetite, feel empty even after having a big meal and I've had headaches for the past 2 days along with a bit if a sore throat. I really hope this is my month I can't wait to be a mummy :D my bbt chart link is in my sig could someone please have a look for me and tell me what they think :D xx


----------



## Fire_Bride

Me! Me! Me! Add me in! I want a 2012 baby too! :D


----------



## Srbjbex

miss_nat84 said:


> Hello my lovelies :D I am currently 6dpo and had AF like cramping yesterday which is not normal for me and today I have had weird twinges around the left side of my belly button. My bbt chart is looking completely different to every other month too, usually my temps are up and down after ov but they are up and keep going up each day... Tmi but my cm is an abundance of creaminess hahaha and there is a LOT of it, so much that I had to go to the bathroom yesterday as I thought AF had arrived early and my cp is high, medium/firm and closed. I have also had a HUGE appetite, feel empty even after having a big meal and I've had headaches for the past 2 days along with a bit if a sore throat. I really hope this is my month I can't wait to be a mummy :D my bbt chart link is in my sig could someone please have a look for me and tell me what they think :D xx

All looks and sounds good to me!


----------



## doopersgurl

good luck to everyone still waiting inc me :) i have got a few signs but trying not to read in to em to much as dont want to be let down at the end of the month :(


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome :wave: to all the new additions!! We will have bfps sooooo sooon ladies!! :dust:

NAT, that chart is looking goood! Hang in there! When are you planning to test? :dust:

I am 13DPO today! We are doing ok not testing, but my wife is getting anxious and she almost has me convinced... but I am holding tight. My temperature is remaining high, however I have seen this before in our 2 yrs of trying so it isn't enough. After the MC I know things could be different so, we wait. We hope to get a bfp soon, but more importantly, before our daughter is 10! to the thread.


----------



## jmandrews

Fire_Bride said:


> Me! Me! Me! Add me in! I want a 2012 baby too! :D

Welcome FireBride! congrats on being married :) and now TTC! I was just marreid july 2 and started TTC right away as well... first month was unsuccessful, but hoping this month is the one! good luck! baby dust to you!


----------



## HisGrace

The :witch: got me. Good luck to everyone still in this cycle. :dust:


----------



## l.e.d.

Hello everyone!
I am 27 years old, and TTC. I've been married for 2 years and we've been trying for 14 months now. DH is also 27. My journey so far includes:
- abnormal paps requiring colposcopy and LEEP (2006)
- hypothyroidism, requiring medication (Started Dec '10)
- annovulation, with only mild spotting throughout the first 12 months of TTC, and 6 months with no bleeding at all.
- started clomid June 2011.
- DH had SA testing done before I started clomid- no issues with him. Also my thyroid is under control now.
- currently in my second round of clomid. First round I tested using OPKs for 12 days (CD13-24). Never got a+. However, did get a real period on CD 39. (So may have O'ed the day I stopped testing!). Now I'm CD 23 and continuing to use OPKs. I'm also tracking BBT. Hoping I ovulate this month!! 
With the clomid I've experienced some mild mood swings, and irritability, and major hot flashes especially at night.
Hoping for a 2012 baby!! Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Welcome PETERS, FIREBRIDE, AND L.E.D.!!!
Sorry about that damned withh SKOER and JEHOVAHSGRACE!
MRSMM-- !!! fx'd :dust:

afm- 8dpo cracked and took a IC... thought I saw something, but i think it was just wishful thinking! my optimism is back!
 



Attached Files:







8dpofmu.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Fire_Bride

jmandrews said:


> Fire_Bride said:
> 
> 
> Me! Me! Me! Add me in! I want a 2012 baby too! :D
> 
> Welcome FireBride! congrats on being married :) and now TTC! I was just marreid july 2 and started TTC right away as well... first month was unsuccessful, but hoping this month is the one! good luck! baby dust to you!Click to expand...

Awe thanks so much! TTC right away just felt like the right thing to do after getting married, eh? :)


----------



## miss_nat84

Thanks mrsmm24 :) my temp dropped this morning by 0.01 degree so still high :) your chart looks great by the way! 
Ummm knowing my poas addiction I will probably do my first test at 9dpo, today being 7dpo which means I will be testing in 2 days :) I had a very sore lower back in the early hours of this morning, so sore that it woke me from my sleep :/ haven't had that temp drop to show implantation yet though, so hoping that comes soon! My charts for the past 2 months have always shown a temp drop at 7dpo which always gave me false hope so maybe it's a good thing it hasn't done that today lol. I had a lot of twinges around the left hand side of my belly button that lasted all day yesterday which is a new one for me... 
When are you planning on testing mrsmm24? Xx


----------



## josephine3

:cry:Hi ladies well another update from me and it just gets worse. I have put my boyfriend off so much with using bnb and talking about babies that he has now decided he doesnt even want children at all. I cant believe it and really dont know what to do... we have been having all these problems since the suspected chemical 2 weeks ago. I think its made him think what he really wants and apparently children isnt it. What on earth do i do? I love him and want to stay with him but i need to have a baby at some point!!!

I cant go without a family all my life. But i dont want to give up the man i love.

I just have to hope he may change his mind in the future but what if he doesnt and by then it will be too late?? or do i leave him and have to start all over again finding the right person?? which could take ages Im 25 now. Im so scared this just isnt meant to happen for me.:cry:


----------



## bunni84

josephine3 said:


> :cry:Hi ladies well another update from me and it just gets worse. I have put my boyfriend off so much with using bnb and talking about babies that he has now decided he doesnt even want children at all. I cant believe it and really dont know what to do... we have been having all these problems since the suspected chemical 2 weeks ago. I think its made him think what he really wants and apparently children isnt it. What on earth do i do? I love him and want to stay with him but i need to have a baby at some point!!!
> 
> I cant go without a family all my life. But i dont want to give up the man i love.
> 
> I just have to hope he may change his mind in the future but what if he doesnt and by then it will be too late?? or do i leave him and have to start all over again finding the right person?? which could take ages Im 25 now. Im so scared this just isnt meant to happen for me.:cry:

Maybe you guys need a romantic break away...stop baby talk for a while just reconnect?

im so sorry its come to this...so he did want kids and now doesnt? how long you been together for?


----------



## lulalula

Hi All

Me and the other half had a chat last night and we have decided to start trying at Christmas time. We are so excited :) wish it was NOW!!! He has been told that he may be loosing his job in Oct/Nov so we def think we should wait see what happens - even though we would cope either way i want it to be perfect. I had a misscariiage @ 8 weeks in June and i still dont think i am quite over that aswell - sometimes i think i am ok, then other days i get really frustrated, angry and upset. Having another baby so soon makes me feel nervous...dont think i am quite there yet.

Josephine3 - sending a hug your way. I agree that a break away would do you both good! Learn to laugh again and have quality time together. 

Hope you get your BFP soon ladies,
lots of love and baby dust your way :)


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Josephine </3 25 is still young :hugs:


----------



## gemgem77

Josephine3 I know exactly what your going through. DH only just wants babies now and that was after lots of chats and he is 35. I have been with him 11years and untill last year children were not something he would consider as being part of his life. Give your boyfriend time and space to get his head around it all. 25 is still very young (not trying to be patronising) but I almost guarantee he will change his mind down the line as at least he was already wanting to try before he got scared off.:hugs:


----------



## josephine3

bunni84 said:


> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> :cry:Hi ladies well another update from me and it just gets worse. I have put my boyfriend off so much with using bnb and talking about babies that he has now decided he doesnt even want children at all. I cant believe it and really dont know what to do... we have been having all these problems since the suspected chemical 2 weeks ago. I think its made him think what he really wants and apparently children isnt it. What on earth do i do? I love him and want to stay with him but i need to have a baby at some point!!!
> 
> I cant go without a family all my life. But i dont want to give up the man i love.
> 
> I just have to hope he may change his mind in the future but what if he doesnt and by then it will be too late?? or do i leave him and have to start all over again finding the right person?? which could take ages Im 25 now. Im so scared this just isnt meant to happen for me.:cry:
> 
> Maybe you guys need a romantic break away...stop baby talk for a while just reconnect?
> 
> im so sorry its come to this...so he did want kids and now doesnt? how long you been together for?Click to expand...

been together 4 years.. he has never really 'wanted' them but just always thought it would happen one day as its what people do. We were ntnp anyway as he wasnt comfortable with full on ttc. now he says he actively DOESNT want them. he gets quite depressed and doesnt want to bring another life into the world at all now :nope:


----------



## kitcatbaby

josephine3 said:


> bunni84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> :cry:Hi ladies well another update from me and it just gets worse. I have put my boyfriend off so much with using bnb and talking about babies that he has now decided he doesnt even want children at all. I cant believe it and really dont know what to do... we have been having all these problems since the suspected chemical 2 weeks ago. I think its made him think what he really wants and apparently children isnt it. What on earth do i do? I love him and want to stay with him but i need to have a baby at some point!!!
> 
> I cant go without a family all my life. But i dont want to give up the man i love.
> 
> I just have to hope he may change his mind in the future but what if he doesnt and by then it will be too late?? or do i leave him and have to start all over again finding the right person?? which could take ages Im 25 now. Im so scared this just isnt meant to happen for me.:cry:
> 
> Maybe you guys need a romantic break away...stop baby talk for a while just reconnect?
> 
> im so sorry its come to this...so he did want kids and now doesnt? how long you been together for?Click to expand...
> 
> been together 4 years.. he has never really 'wanted' them but just always thought it would happen one day as its what people do. We were ntnp anyway as he wasnt comfortable with full on ttc. now he says he actively DOESNT want them. he gets quite depressed and doesnt want to bring another life into the world at all now :nope:Click to expand...

oh darling this is just crap! If this was me I think I would just level with him have a good chat with him about where you see your future including children and including him. If its not something he can get on board with then is he really the man for you? I know you love him and don't want to throw away the years you have had together but if you are anything like me then I know you won't be able to live a happy life without the option of kids in the future. It's so so difficult! I hope you can fix this lovely lady please try to keep us posted xx


----------



## Cat_f_08

Could I join you please, we are really hoping for a 2012 baby x


----------



## josephine3

Thanks kitcat - i dont know what to do I just know i cant end up 10 yrs down the line, realise he wont change his mind then be single at 35 with no babies :(

we both want to stay together but maybe long-term its not the best idea. 

but what if he meets someone else and has her babies???!!!! how awful would that be :(


----------



## Wilsey

josephine3 - I'm so sorry to hear that you two are still having problems and now he doesn't want kids. Life is so confusing sometimes.

A good friend of mine had been trying to get pregnant with her husband for a long time. Their marriage eventually broke down over it. Now they both have new partners and she has a newborn and his partner is newly pregnant. She looks back now and realises they just weren't meant to conceive together. It was heartbreaking at the time but she's in the right place now.

I hope that you and your man can figure out what is best for both of you and live the best lives you possibly can.

xx


----------



## miss_nat84

Josephine I'm so sorry to hear what's going on :( :hugs:
I've been trying to think of how he is seeing things through his eyes too, are you sure that he is sincere when he is saying he really doesn't want kids at all, or is it that he got so excited at the thought that you were possibly pregnant 2 weeks ago (even if he didn't show it so much on the outside) that he can't stand the thought of going through another chemical? Is it that he was just so heartbroken that he can't stand the thought of having to deal with that right now so his way of getting through it is to push you away and push the thought of ttc away so he doesn't have to feel it? I know some guys prefer to run away from the problem rather to confront it as that's the only way they can cope. 
Never having met him I wouldny really know but it's just a thought :) have you considered taking him to see a councillor if he is feeling depressed? Or even couples councilling might help if you want to make it work. I always refused to see a councillor when I had some issues a couple of years back but I bit the bullet and decided to go and it made a world of difference, she made me see things in a completely different light so maybe it would be really good for him :)
Until then hunni try to focus on you and what you need and want in life :) I'm sure you will make the right decision if you can follow your heart hun :) we are all here for you :) xx


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Welcome cat!


----------



## josephine3

Thanks ladies - wilsey i would like him to see a counsellor but i really dont think he would go for it. he does much prefer to run away rather than confront the issue. I dont think that its that the chemical upset him but maybe its made him think about what he really wants and maybe that isnt kids... im not sure this is such a hard decision to make without knowing the future! i have made a seperate post about this so as not to clog up team 2012 lol. 

we had a bit of a conversation on the phone which started with him saying that we should sort our finances out, buy a house, get bettet jobs and then we can think about 'other things'... but then he also said he has to be honest in that he may never want them at all.

argrghhhh :( i hope you are all having a much better time - congrats again wilsey lovely lines :)


----------



## Cherrylicious

Hi ladies i'm hoping for a 2012 baby!!!! TTC is harder than i thought!!!


----------



## ambition1624

Hi all, just wondered if there is anyone out there in the same place as me!! I am married and have been TTC for 8 months. I have been given lots of different advice and to be frank, Im not sure who to believe. I started with ovulation tests and then was advised by the doctor to avoid them! So I stopped. My husband and I are both professionals and woek very long hours so sometimes baby making is a little tricky. However, I have a very regualt 28 day cycle and I am always in touch with fertile days (ie day 14ish). Just wondered what people think I should do. Back to the ovulation tests. I am very keen to get pregnant as I am 30 years old and would like to get a wriggle on! I dont have any friends TTC. All my pals got preg straight away! Help girls - I am being patient but need some advice! Best wishes to all my new TTC buddies.


----------



## VikkiD

Hi, Can I join please, I am Vikki 27 been with my OH for 9 years married for nearly 5 and I finished microgynon 30 yesterday, hoping it wont take to long to come out of my system.


----------



## Mazzy17

Hi!! I have been on these forums for a bit and thought its about time i joined Team 2012 Baby (if thats ok with your girls) :flower:


----------



## BabyBob

Hi everyone! I lost my little boy 23/08/2010. Now TTC#2. Its not going aswell as i had hoped! Im now 18days since my period was due. No sign of it coming yet, been to docs today and tbh im no further forward. Going for blood test tonight!

Why is it so hard to get pregnant??! All me and OH want is a little family! :(


----------



## jmandrews

Aw I am so sorry you lost your little boy. I can't even imagine. Have u ever been this late before? That's good u are having test done. Hope they figure out whatis going on. Illbe thinking about you!


----------



## mrskrunchy

Hi Ladies! Just got my BFP this am! Hubby is thrilled!


----------



## wantabby

Congradulations mrskrunchy!!! That is so exciting!! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## Peters Pooky

Congrats!


----------



## gemgem77

Congrats Mrskrunchy :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

Whoo hoo!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry AF flew in JEHOVAHS! Let's get Sept started right!!! :dust:

Welcome I.E.D, CAT_F, CHERRYLICIOUS, AMBITION (yes, start OPKs again and temp!), VIKKI, MAZZY, BABYBOB (so sorry for your loss :hugs:) :wave:

ANTSY, glad that your optimism is back, bring on that bfp! FXD

MISS NAT, how was testing??? I am testing on 8/23.

JOSEPHINE, I am so sorry that you are having to deal with the decisions you have in front of you. It is so unfortunate. I do want to tell you, that 25 is young, you still have time. However, I agree with KITCAT and WILSEY in that you all need to really sit and TALK, communication is VERY important. Sometimes, loving someone doesn't fully complete you. It is possible that he got overwhelmed by all of this and will one day come around. But I don't want to overstep here and say, that the most important thing during this time, was ressurecting your health, and by putting you through this, he has not "remembered" that.... You have to be firm in YOUR wants. Know that you can love someone, and not be able to be "forever" with that person. Besides, you want kids, he doesn't there is already something you two "disagree" upon. Take some time out for YOU and make the best decision for YOU... GL Hun!

CONGRATS MRSKRUNCHY :happydance:

I am 15DPO (13DPO by FF) Well, it looks confusing&#8230; I mean, on Sunday (DPO14), after inputting my temp, FF changed my OV date. Does this happen often? I mean I am on CD34! Longest cycle ever! I know now, that this is a result of the M/C in July. :sad1: I am feeling like I am totally out of it this month after seeing that. Current SSing: very tired, BLOATED, bbs tingling every now and then, not hungry often, I have felt sick the last few days when I first wake, but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows&#8230;. Other than that, the weekend was lovely. I hope everyone else is doing better!!!


----------



## butterflies3

:dance::dance:Congrats Mrskrunchy:dance::dance:


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats MrsKrunchy!!! :D :D


----------



## mrskrunchy

Thanks everyone. I still cant believe it!


----------



## miss_nat84

MrsMM24 said:



> So sorry AF flew in JEHOVAHS! Let's get Sept started right!!! :dust:
> 
> Welcome I.E.D, CAT_F, CHERRYLICIOUS, AMBITION (yes, start OPKs again and temp!), VIKKI, MAZZY, BABYBOB (so sorry for your loss :hugs:) :wave:
> 
> ANTSY, glad that your optimism is back, bring on that bfp! FXD
> 
> MISS NAT, how was testing??? I am testing on 8/23.
> 
> JOSEPHINE, I am so sorry that you are having to deal with the decisions you have in front of you. It is so unfortunate. I do want to tell you, that 25 is young, you still have time. However, I agree with KITCAT and WILSEY in that you all need to really sit and TALK, communication is VERY important. Sometimes, loving someone doesn't fully complete you. It is possible that he got overwhelmed by all of this and will one day come around. But I don't want to overstep here and say, that the most important thing during this time, was ressurecting your health, and by putting you through this, he has not "remembered" that.... You have to be firm in YOUR wants. Know that you can love someone, and not be able to be "forever" with that person. Besides, you want kids, he doesn't there is already something you two "disagree" upon. Take some time out for YOU and make the best decision for YOU... GL Hun!
> 
> CONGRATS MRSKRUNCHY :happydance:
> 
> I am 15DPO (13DPO by FF) Well, it looks confusing I mean, on Sunday (DPO14), after inputting my temp, FF changed my OV date. Does this happen often? I mean I am on CD34! Longest cycle ever! I know now, that this is a result of the M/C in July. :sad1: I am feeling like I am totally out of it this month after seeing that. Current SSing: very tired, BLOATED, bbs tingling every now and then, not hungry often, I have felt sick the last few days when I first wake, but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows. Other than that, the weekend was lovely. I hope everyone else is doing better!!!

Hi hun :D well ive decided not to poas today, had a temp drop yesterday morning which im hoping was a implantation drop as it went right back up this morning higher than any of my other temps this month, so am going to wait another 3 days to test :)


----------



## miss_nat84

Congrats mrskrunchy! h&h 9 months to you hun :D xx


----------



## wantanerd

Congrats Mrskrunchy!!!


----------



## rosabelle

Congrats Mrskrunchy!!! :):)


----------



## Wilsey

Chart is looking good nat!! :)


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Welcome to all the new additions! 
CONGRATS KRUNCHY!!! 

AFM-When i wiped about 5 minutes ago there was some blood. Maybe af, maybe implantation bleeding... Its not very heavy, but im still thinking its af showing her face a little early. Ill let you know whats going on in the a.m.


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats to all the new :bfp: !!!!

I'm getting bored waiting to O :coffee:


----------



## Wilsey

Nawwww skeet! There is just too much waiting with the TTC process. Hope the 10 days goes quickly and I hope this is your cycle x


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Wilsey!! LOL i dont know which wait is worse...ughhh if my stupid af wasnt late this month I would be closer to O'ing :cry:


----------



## Wilsey

Nawww sorry sweetie! You'll get there though! Once you are pg you won't care how long it took you to get there :)


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Wilsey!!! I really hope this month is my month..I really want to be preg when my upcoming would have been due date is...I think it will be so hard to face that day otherwise..I'm already working myself up over the approaching date


----------



## jmandrews

I am waiting to O too Skeet! hang in there! we will be on our TWW in no time! FXed for both of us this month! really hoping we get that BFP so we can join Wilsey! :)


----------



## skeet9924

that would be so nice!! Then we can go hang out in the first tri area


----------



## jmandrews

yes!!! positive thinking!!! i can't wait to be there and it would be perfect if we both made it to the 1st tri and the same time!... hmm when would that make our babie due?


----------



## skeet9924

What was the date of day one of your cycle?


----------



## jmandrews

august 10th you?


----------



## skeet9924

mine was aug 15... My due date is apparently May 21...yours would be May 16..so they would be very close!!


----------



## jmandrews

hearing that makes me so excited! really hope that, that comes true!


----------



## skeet9924

I would love a May baby!!! Perfect timing...then the weather here is starting to get nice again so I can get out with the baby and enjoy the weather!!


----------



## jmandrews

I agree!!! what part of Canada do you live? we probably have similar weather :)


----------



## skeet9924

I'm in Ontario..near Toronto...


----------



## BabyBob

jmandrews said:


> Aw I am so sorry you lost your little boy. I can't even imagine. Have u ever been this late before? That's good u are having test done. Hope they figure out whatis going on. Illbe thinking about you!

Thank you. I have not been this late ever, did a test this morning and it was bfp!!!!!!!! So excited! Just dont understand why doctor never picked this up


----------



## BabyBob

BFP this morning so excited! Im going to have a 2012 baby! :)


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats BabyBob!!! :D


----------



## rosabelle

Congrats Babybob!! hope you have a healthy 9 months xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

Congrats to the ladies with new bfps. As I'm definitely out thus month I have figure out that its a whole 3weeks 4days til I Ov again :( so rubbish waiting!!


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats BabyBob!! 

Sorry to hear that Kitcat. Hopefully time will fly for you. :)


----------



## butterflies3

:yipee::yipee:Congrats Babybob:yipee::yipee:


----------



## MrsMM24

ANTSY, I hope this is IB!! FXD! :dust:

SKEET and JM, keep this PMA going, it is great! I hope you two are bump buddies really soon!! FXD!

CONGRATS BABYBOB!!!! :happydance:

I'm sorry your back for another cycle KITCAT, I hope this cylce proves successful!! :hugs:

Sooo... I tested, FRER... BFN! :sad1: 
14DPO, CD34! Longest cycle ever!! Current SS: very tired, BLOATED, no appetite, , but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows&#8230;.

I have been reading alot on BnB about ladies getting late bfps, so I am thinking that since there is no af, we could still be in the running...

Wondering now if I am still in this chase... :af: temps still lingering highly.... Guess I am still waiting...


----------



## butterflies3

Aww MrsMM24:hugs: stay positive for a late BFP!!!


----------



## jmandrews

skeet9924 said:


> I'm in Ontario..near Toronto...

You are soooo Close to me. About 8 hours away. My sister used to live outside of Toronto in Cambridge... i think thats what it was called, but i can't remember. I just remember it started with a C. So yea we definitely have similar weather. :)


----------



## jmandrews

BabyBob said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Aw I am so sorry you lost your little boy. I can't even imagine. Have u ever been this late before? That's good u are having test done. Hope they figure out whatis going on. Illbe thinking about you!
> 
> Thank you. I have not been this late ever, did a test this morning and it was bfp!!!!!!!! So excited! Just dont understand why doctor never picked this upClick to expand...

WHOO HOO CONGRATS BABYBOB!!!! I knew you would get a BFP! I am sooo excited for you! Keep in touch. Hope you all the best during these next 9 months! how far along are you? :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

MrsMM24 said:


> ANTSY, I hope this is IB!! FXD! :dust:
> 
> SKEET and JM, keep this PMA going, it is great! I hope you two are bump buddies really soon!! FXD!
> 
> CONGRATS BABYBOB!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm sorry your back for another cycle KITCAT, I hope this cylce proves successful!! :hugs:
> 
> Sooo... I tested, FRER... BFN! :sad1:
> 14DPO, CD34! Longest cycle ever!! Current SS: very tired, BLOATED, no appetite, , but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows.
> 
> I have been reading alot on BnB about ladies getting late bfps, so I am thinking that since there is no af, we could still be in the running...
> 
> Wondering now if I am still in this chase... :af: temps still lingering highly.... Guess I am still waiting...

MRS! don't give up yet!!!! i know tons of people who get late BFP's. my friend had to have her blood drawn to get a BFP. So don't give up yet! FXed you get your BFP soon! i have faith you will! :hugs:


----------



## lmnop

It's not big or fat, but I think I may have just gotten a positive! I thought that I was out this month, because I got spotting yesterday which I thought was my period, but I think now that was implantation bleeding. OMG. 

Good luck, y'all! Don't give up! :dust:


----------



## jmandrews

lmnop said:


> It's not big or fat, but I think I may have just gotten a positive! I thought that I was out this month, because I got spotting yesterday which I thought was my period, but I think now that was implantation bleeding. OMG.
> 
> Good luck, y'all! Don't give up! :dust:

 YAY! HAVE YOU TESTED YET???? or is it too early still? my FXEd!:dust:
We are getting lots and lots of BFPs!!!! i hope i join you all!


----------



## gemgem77

Congrats lmnop!!! H&H 9 months to you :happydance:


----------



## lmnop

I tested. It's _really_ faint. So much that I'm having trouble getting it to show up on a picture. But it's definitely there. Not fake there like I was pretending it to be the last few cycles. And my period is now officially two days late. 


I'm going to try to hold my it and test again this afternoon. If that was truly an implantation bleed yesterday afternoon, then the levels of hcg must be rising fast to already get a line, even though it's faint. 

I just bought 100 ovulation tests. One hundred. And twenty five pregnancy tests that aren't here yet. I may never be as excited to have wasted twenty five dollars again in my life. :) 

Going to try to post the pregnancy test in the pregnancy test forum.


----------



## butterflies3

:headspin::headspin:Congrats lmnop:headspin::headspin:


----------



## jmandrews

lmnop said:


> I tested. It's _really_ faint. So much that I'm having trouble getting it to show up on a picture. But it's definitely there. Not fake there like I was pretending it to be the last few cycles. And my period is now officially two days late.
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to hold my it and test again this afternoon. If that was truly an implantation bleed yesterday afternoon, then the levels of hcg must be rising fast to already get a line, even though it's faint.
> 
> I just bought 100 ovulation tests. One hundred. And twenty five pregnancy tests that aren't here yet. I may never be as excited to have wasted twenty five dollars again in my life. :)
> 
> Going to try to post the pregnancy test in the pregnancy test forum.

Try holding a flashlight underneath it. I hear that helps. that is sooo exciting! haha wow you bought a lot!!!! well keep in touch let us know if it gets darker!


----------



## MrsMM24

LMNOP... CONGRATS!!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!


----------



## FamilyD

Can I join you ladies I am desperate for a 2012 baby. I am 28 and my DH is 29 and this is our first month TTC but we have been waiting 3 years to start trying so it doesn't feel like the first month. AF due on 3rd September I know the chances of having conceved this first month are slim but I can't help being a little bit hopeful.

Congrats to all the ladies with BFP's already and :dust: to everyone else


----------



## jmandrews

Welcome FamilyD!!! Good luck! This i's my second month trying. I was very hopeful the first time :) I think it's normal. Two of my friends conceived in their first time. So I am hoping that this time I get a BFP!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome FAMILY :wave: Wishing you lots of luck this cycle and in the TWW!!! :dust:


----------



## AshRhnea

May I also join! We are one month down in ttc... We are looking forward to a 2012 baby ((fingers crossed for all))


----------



## jmandrews

Welcome Ash!!!! I am on my second month now just waiting to O!!!! good luck!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Welcome newcomers! 

afm- im out this month :(


----------



## armywife11

May I join? Just started trying this month


----------



## jmandrews

aw sorry antsy :( tons of baby dust for next time!

Welcome armywife!!! u joined the right thread! we have been a lucky bunch! my FXed that its my month too! GL!


----------



## Bump2B

ummm theres a BFP by my name, unfortunately thats not true :( maybe the person above or below me?


----------



## jmandrews

aww bummer :( well maybe you will have one there soon!!!! good luck bump2b!


----------



## MrsMM24

We just had a major Earthquake where I was evacuated! I work in D.C.!!!!! What else..... no bfp, and an earthquake :sad1:


----------



## AshRhnea

I am at work in Texas and it is on the news here everywhere! Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## Skoer1360

Oh no! How big was the quake?


----------



## Peters Pooky

We felt it here in Ontario!


----------



## MrsMM24

I work for DHS and they registered it a 5.9!!! I work too high in the building for those things, we were evacuated from our offices immediately. Unfortunately, thanks to the 9/11 disasters, many places here in DC felt that it may have been "something else" and left immediately.... So far, no injuries...


----------



## skeet9924

glad to hear everyone is ok..we felt it here too..in ontario


----------



## butterflies3

We felt it down here in SC too!! It was crazy! Glad to hear there are no injuries!


----------



## wantanerd

Whats with the earthquakes? There was one in Co last night!


----------



## jmandrews

wow another earthquake!!! hope everyone is ok... im going to turn on the news now. I didnt feel it here in Indy, but then again i have not felt that last two Indy has had in the last year and half... lol not sure how i miss them... probably because im usually sleeping


----------



## jmandrews

we had a huge tragedy happen a couple of weeks ago at the indiana state fair... where the weather got bad and the stage fell after a huge gust of wind came through during a storm killing 6 people and injuring many more :( the stage was huge and made out of metal. it is very very sad :(


----------



## MrsMM24

JM, actually, the 7th person from the State Fair disaster, passed this morning.... so sad


----------



## jmandrews

oh wow i had no idea :( so sad


----------



## Wilsey

Hey jm - how you doing?! Hope you are getting busy - very close to O time :D


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey said:


> Hey jm - how you doing?! Hope you are getting busy - very close to O time :D

I am great!!! i have def been busy:sex: haha! i am kind of worried because i have not seen the raw eggwhite CM... i thought i would see it by now. maybe in the next couple of days... how are you? do you have any symptoms?


----------



## wantanerd

I am three days away from a blood test daring to hope this will be my month. I had two of my best friends tell me in the same week they were pregnant. I was fine when the first told me and gutted with the second. My second friend wasn't planning on having kids for awhile and poof! Pregnant. I am daring to hope I can join my two best friends and experience pregnancy with them instead of being on the sidelines. 
I am really hoping to join them!


----------



## Wilsey

jm - that's good to hear you are getting busy. You taking anything to promote CM? Might just be one of those things that appears the day before!

I'm just really tired and a bit crampy. BBs are starting to get tender but nothing major. Will be 5 weeks this Saturday!

wantanerd - I really hope this is your month then hun. But still, if you get pg in the next few months you won't be far behind them! Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey- yeah i really hope i get my BFP! i am due for AF on sept 11th so we will see. 

aw i bet you are exhausted! lol those all sound like good signs to me though. whoo hoo almost 5 weeks! thats exciting! when do you plan to tell your families?


----------



## Wilsey

Excellent - I will keep checking in to see how you are doing!

We have told our parents. I've told my sister because she lives in the UK. But we haven't told my DH's siblings. Just waiting a few more weeks.

Only one other friend knows - because she sees me every day and we go to the gym together. She was going to know something was up when I started doing lighter weights at the gym.

Can't wait to tell people! Just have to make it another 7 weeks :)


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks for checking in! :)

aw that is so exciting!!!! yeah i have a couple of friends like that. i would never be able to keep a secret like that from them.

whoo hoo it will fly by!!!


----------



## Wilsey

I hope so!

Still very paranoid at the moment. Still expecting to see spotting or blood any day now. Hopefully that feeling goes away! :dohh:


----------



## DBZ34

Wait, Wilsey, you mean that after I've done all this waiting for O and waiting for two weeks...once I get pg I have to wait some more?!? lol. ;)


----------



## Wilsey

Bahahahahahaha I know! It's it hilarious?! Wait for appointments, wait to tell people, wait for the 40 week mark! ;)


----------



## mrzholliz

So I am new to here as of yesterday and would like to join this team. I got prego in Oct 2010 but it ended with a blighted ovum. So now I now have the nerve to try again. This is my second month TTCing and as I write this post we just BD'd LOL. I got a positive OPK today so I figured now is the time kick things into over drive. I am still learning cause last time we just stop preventing and I was prego within a month. Any tips would be helpful. For starters, how long do I have to lay here propped up on a pillow??

Team 2K12 Babies, I have FAITH that we will be there:)


----------



## Bug222

wow.. i didn't get online yesterday and finally had then chance to check in on the team 2012 thread now... so nice to see so many :bfp:!!!! Congratulations to you all!!!! :happydance:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hi ladies! I would love to join the 2012 baby team :) 

I'm only 3 months off the pill so I'm stil trying to figure out my cycles but I will begin to temp/chart as soon as my next cycle starts :)


----------



## jmandrews

Hey 1babydreamer!!! Glad u joined!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks *jmandrews*!! I'm getting excited for September!! All these BFP's are giving me hope :)


----------



## Wilsey

Welcome!! I'm just here stalking and spreading dust :dust:


----------



## jmandrews

1babydream-I know!!!! I am so anxious for these next to weeks to fly by! :)


----------



## jmandrews

mrzholliz said:


> So I am new to here as of yesterday and would like to join this team. I got prego in Oct 2010 but it ended with a blighted ovum. So now I now have the nerve to try again. This is my second month TTCing and as I write this post we just BD'd LOL. I got a positive OPK today so I figured now is the time kick things into over drive. I am still learning cause last time we just stop preventing and I was prego within a month. Any tips would be helpful. For starters, how long do I have to lay here propped up on a pillow??
> 
> Team 2K12 Babies, I have FAITH that we will be there:)

Welcome mrzholliz to team baby 2012!!! i am so sorry about your loss... you def. came to the right place. these ladies are amazing and will make you feel so much better while TTC. We are all here for each other. Just stay positive and it will happen when it is meant. Hopefully it is meant this month!!! :) baby dust to you! 
haha i prop myself on a pillow too! well one friend told me she would lay there for 15min but another told me 5... so i am not sure lol sorry not much help this is only my 2nd month TTC!


----------



## wantanerd

I am day 33 in my cycle tomorrow. I should expect AF on saturday or sunday but since I am on fertility treatment and have to get blood drawn anyway I am avoiding hpts. I usually find out before the bloodwork gets back as I start spotting the day I get blood drawn which is two weeks from when I received the HCG shot to help me ovulate. The good thing with the fertility treatment (PCOS is such a pain) is I do get my periodfairly regularly for me. I just hope soon the egg decides to stick.


----------



## Wilsey

Thought I would throw my 2c in. I don't think you have to be lying back for long but when we dtd at night I would go to sleep with the pillow under my butt and wake up a few hours later (generally because I was really uncomfortable haha) and take it out.

When we dtd during the day I would just lay down for half an hour. I really wanted to make sure they stayed up there hahaha.:dohh:

But everything I've read says it doesn't need to be that long!


----------



## jmandrews

Haha we are a crazy bunch... i feel the same way. I feel like i have to lay there for a long time just to make sure they don't come out :rofl:
i literally set my alarm on my phone for 15 min to make sure!


----------



## jmandrews

Ok i need to get off here before i loose my chance to :sex:
Good night!!! ill be back in the morning!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Sorry bumb2b! it was a bfp when i got it from the old thread... its there too. i fixed it tho!


----------



## aljm419

Can I please be added to the list? I will be doing my first at home insemination with my wife this weekend. I'm hoping and praying for a sweet May baby to cuddle.


----------



## TheAnie

Soooo, anyone know what a panic attack would do at about 8dpo? Because we had our very first earthquake yesterday and I had a panic attack. Fun, right? I want to keep hope, but am pretty sure the stress from yesterday knocked any chance I had out. Ick. 

All of you who live in Earthquake zones: You are strong women. Very strong.

ETA: I do see others have posted about our Earthquake, glad to see everyones okay. The only real damage I heard about is that two buildings in Baltimore collapsed.


----------



## BabyBob

jmandrews said:


> BabyBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Aw I am so sorry you lost your little boy. I can't even imagine. Have u ever been this late before? That's good u are having test done. Hope they figure out whatis going on. Illbe thinking about you!
> 
> Thank you. I have not been this late ever, did a test this morning and it was bfp!!!!!!!! So excited! Just dont understand why doctor never picked this upClick to expand...
> 
> WHOO HOO CONGRATS BABYBOB!!!! I knew you would get a BFP! I am sooo excited for you! Keep in touch. Hope you all the best during these next 9 months! how far along are you? :happydance:Click to expand...

7weeks, saw midwife today and next appointment is the 9th! So excited! 
how are you doing?


----------



## butterflies3

jmandrews said:


> i am kind of worried because i have not seen the raw eggwhite CM... i thought i would see it by now. maybe in the next couple of days...

Hi JM, I wasnt seeing too much EWCM at first either. I work for a guy that own's a supplement line and he sells Maca and suggested my husband take it to help his little men. (I work in a very small office and everyone knows we have been trying for a while) Well I started researching it and read it could help me too. It has just about tripled my CM and increased my libido, I would highly recommend it:thumbup:

Sorry for blabbing away, I dont know how to tell the short version of a story:blush:


----------



## DBZ34

Wilsey said:


> Bahahahahahaha I know! It's it hilarious?! Wait for appointments, wait to tell people, wait for the 40 week mark! ;)

TTC = the waiting game... And I'm so impatient! :)


----------



## jmandrews

BabyBob said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Aw I am so sorry you lost your little boy. I can't even imagine. Have u ever been this late before? That's good u are having test done. Hope they figure out whatis going on. Illbe thinking about you!
> 
> Thank you. I have not been this late ever, did a test this morning and it was bfp!!!!!!!! So excited! Just dont understand why doctor never picked this upClick to expand...
> 
> WHOO HOO CONGRATS BABYBOB!!!! I knew you would get a BFP! I am sooo excited for you! Keep in touch. Hope you all the best during these next 9 months! how far along are you? :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 7weeks, saw midwife today and next appointment is the 9th! So excited!
> how are you doing?Click to expand...

aw that is great!!! so will you deliver at home? so excited for your first appointment... keep in touch :)


----------



## jmandrews

butterflies3 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> i am kind of worried because i have not seen the raw eggwhite CM... i thought i would see it by now. maybe in the next couple of days...
> 
> Hi JM, I wasnt seeing too much EWCM at first either. I work for a guy that own's a supplement line and he sells Maca and suggested my husband take it to help his little men. (I work in a very small office and everyone knows we have been trying for a while) Well I started researching it and read it could help me too. It has just about tripled my CM and increased my libido, I would highly recommend it:thumbup:
> 
> Sorry for blabbing away, I dont know how to tell the short version of a story:blush:Click to expand...

AW THANKS for the info! ill definitely look into it. I am keeping an I on my CM today to see if i notice any changes! tomorrow is supposed to be when i O. but i am going to test here in a couple of hours and see if its today or not :)
thanks again!!! how are you?


----------



## jmandrews

Hey Ladies! how is everyone today? it is almost 10:30am here.
I have to go to my hair appointment but I will be back soon.
Ill try to check in when i get there on my phone :)

hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## butterflies3

jmandrews said:


> AW THANKS for the info! ill definitely look into it. I am keeping an I on my CM today to see if i notice any changes! tomorrow is supposed to be when i O. but i am going to test here in a couple of hours and see if its today or not :)
> thanks again!!! how are you?

Hope you get your +opk, I was sooo excited when I got my first one! It was just nice to know that my pee could make something turn positive:yipee:

I am fine just waiting around for Ov and hoping it doesnt come early, my hubby is out of town on business and wont return until Friday night and I am supposed to Ov on Saturday and just want to get :sex: in before:winkwink:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you doing???


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome :wave: 1BABY, MRZHOLLIZ (so sorry for your loss :hugs:), and ALJM!!! GL and :dust: on this journey!

WANTA, bloods Monday right? How are you feeling, any symptoms? GL! :dust:

THEANIE, definitely not use to this weather around here, preparing for the impending Hurricane as well... Hang in there!

JM, FXD for your OV soon!! :dust:

*AFM* Ladies...15DPO, CD36! Current SS: Tired, BLOATED feeling heavy and clothes not fitting, feel wet but not much CM. Temp crept up a tiny bit this morning. Staying pretty persistent and above coverline. We leave for vacay tomorrow early, so I will test then, FXD! 16DPO!
Check out my chart below&#8230;

:dust: :dust: :dust to the Thread!!!!!


----------



## wantanerd

Bloodwork tomorrow and any symptom I think I have I can attribute to the PCOS meds. I feel more bloated than normal but that could be eating carbs over the past week. 

I guess after two years of this roller coaster ride I am being very cautious.


----------



## jaymee

Hello all! Can I join in on this fun? I'm looking to conceive by the end of 2011...so I'm in on having a 2012 baby! :happydance: This is my second month trying. Last month we weren't really committed, but this month we are doing vitamins, preseed, nothing but water, and a variation of the SMEP, I guess. I am on CD6 and set to ovulate September 1st (according to my phone calculator) but I always pay attention to CM and look for EWCM to make sure it is right. AF is due September 14th so I will be testing around then if she doesn't show her ugly face! lol


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome JAYMEE :wave: Sounds like you are all set and ready for this egg chase in Sept! GL and :dust:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ladies I got lucky this time after trying to see when i ovulate and if i ovulate I do.. and it was today https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/aug24yesimovulating.jpg

im so excited...wish me luck ladies


----------



## josephine3

Hi all just checkin up on you ladies - hope you are all well - I see one more bfp wooo!! Congrats xx

On a personal note situation is still bizarre between me and my oh, I think he may be having some kind of mid-life crisis he kees having crazy ideas and changing moods drastically!! So at the minute i think we are together and I'm just not bringing up babies full stop right now so... who knows..


----------



## Pnutsprincess

i just got a yes on my ovulation test so hopefully ill get a BFP soon. Im sorry to hear that josephine3


----------



## jmandrews

jaymee said:


> Hello all! Can I join in on this fun? I'm looking to conceive by the end of 2011...so I'm in on having a 2012 baby! :happydance: This is my second month trying. Last month we weren't really committed, but this month we are doing vitamins, preseed, nothing but water, and a variation of the SMEP, I guess. I am on CD6 and set to ovulate September 1st (according to my phone calculator) but I always pay attention to CM and look for EWCM to make sure it is right. AF is due September 14th so I will be testing around then if she doesn't show her ugly face! lol

Hey Jaymee!!! welcome! sound like we have a lot in common. this is my second month TTC and I am due to ovulate any day. I will be testing around spet 11 :) i can't wait1!! good luck!:dust:


----------



## butterflies3

josephine3 said:


> Hi all just checkin up on you ladies - hope you are all well - I see one more bfp wooo!! Congrats xx
> 
> On a personal note situation is still bizarre between me and my oh, I think he may be having some kind of mid-life crisis he kees having crazy ideas and changing moods drastically!! So at the minute i think we are together and I'm just not bringing up babies full stop right now so... who knows..

Hey Jo :wave: Great to hear from you! Sorry things are still difficult with your OH:hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

Hey I am back! I just test for Ov and i got a neg:nope: maybe tomorrow FXed!!! My DH and I had an amazing night last night tough! :happydance:

How is everyone today???


----------



## TheAnie

MRSMM, the hurricane I can deal with. We've had those before. But I've never in my life felt an earthquake before. Good luck and let us know how the test turns out!

wantanerd, my fingers are crossed for you as well!


----------



## MrsMM24

PNUTS... OV, great.... now get off here with us and get to BD'g!!! :haha:

Sorry you didn't OV yet JM, but it is coming... hang in there.

THEANIE, totally agree with you there, especially since there was little place to run yesterday. Be safe this weekend.

JOSEPHINE, sooo good to hear from you! I am happy to hear that things are calming. I still think that you and DB need to get some conversation in, no need in your feelings and emotions being pulled and tugged in all directions regularly. It won't help your physical recovery nor the process of TTC if or when you get back to it. GL FXD! :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks Mrs! i know it will happen any day!!!

WHERE IS EVERYONE TODAY? ITS SO QUIET!


----------



## jaymee

I posted this in the SMTEP August thread but if anyone here can answer it that would be great! :thumbup:

I'm doing a variation of SMEP without the OPK's this month. I had some questions.

If I am using a tracker for my ovulation (and paying attention to CM to make sure it is correct) then when should I do the 3 day in a row BDing? I'm not really sure how the OPK's work so should I BD every other night then 2 days before OV, 1 days before OV, and then on OV day? Then skip a day and do it again? Or is that not how it works? Also, my husband and I have regular BD anyway so after the "luck" day do we have to stop having BD or can we just have BD when we want to? Thanks!


----------



## Wilsey

Hi Jaymee,

That sounds like the SMEP to me. And after the lucky day you are free to bd whenever you want. Totally up to you and what you are comfortable doing in the 2ww.

We randomly did the SMEP this month (actually not on purpose but it sort of worked out that way) and it worked!

Good luck :dust:


----------



## jmandrews

That was a good question Jaymee... i dont even know the answer really. Ive just been told to BD as much as possible when Ov comes :) but i have been BDing every other day as well. 
can someone explain what SMEP means to me?


----------



## Wilsey

Sperm Meets Egg Plan - I think there is a thread about it. You can also search it on the net.

Here's one I found from googling...

_:The plan: 

*Start baby making intercourse on CD8 and continue every second day until you get a + OPK. 

*Start your OPK testing on CD10 and continue until you have a positive, still having intercourse every second day. 

*Once your OPK turns positive, have baby making intercourse for 3 consecutive nights/days, skip the 4th day and have intercourse on the 5th day just for good measure. 

*If your OPK doesn't turn positive, continue with intercourse every second day until CD35 then test for pregnancy. "_


----------



## Bug222

fingers are crossed for you MrsMM24.. sounds promising!!!


----------



## jmandrews

haha wow im so smart! i don't know why i didn't know what that stood for! that is exactly what my DH have been doing this month! duh! the days are getting longer and longer!


----------



## Arisa

Antsynewlywed said:


> So girlies, i did it! tell me if i missed anyone that wanted to be added or got a bfp! :D

Hi :flower: can you please add me to team 2012

What an awesome year to have a baby and something to be hopeful and believe for and a big fat congrats and :wohoo: to all those women who have got their :bfp: results already.

Heres praying for the rest of us to be preggers by the end of the year or by February 2012:baby::hugs::kiss:


----------



## jmandrews

Hi Arisa!!!! Welcome to team 2012!!! whoo hoo!:dust:


----------



## jmandrews

how long have you been TTC? what CD are you on?


----------



## Arisa

Hey TTC one month and CD 8 today
Tried last month on CD8, CD9 CD10 CD11 CD12 CD13 CD14 CD15 CD16 
so quite a lot :lol:
going to start CD 11 this time round :) weekend through to weds its the big O week and i Ovulate day 14 (28 day cycle)

who knows? perhaps you and me both will get BFPs in September when we test!! lets pray no :af: comes to visit


----------



## Wilsey

Hey Arisa - where in NZ are you from?


----------



## Arisa

heyi am from nelson new zealand but hubby is from England, down in surrey


----------



## Wilsey

Ahhh Nelson - nice and sunny! I'm from Welly - nice and sunny today, but not usually ;)


----------



## ms. sosa

:dust:Hi everyone. This is my first time posting, but I have been reading posts for a while. My husband and I are currently TTC our second; our first son, Sabre John is in heaven. I found out I was pregnant in November of 2011, and in April of 2011 at 23 weeks pregnant, our baby passed away due to kidney problem. The entire process was terrible. We had told everyone we know, decorated a nursery, and began to plan a future with our baby. I have never experienced a greater loss. Coping with it has been unbareable at times. This weekend would have been my due date, and I thought this would be a good time to join in a conversation. 

My husband and I are TTC again, and have been for the past 3 months. We had no trouble getting pregnant the first time, it only took 2 months. At times I feel like it will never happen for us again. Staying positive is a challenge I face daily. 

Like many others, I am hoping to have a baby in my arms in 2012. I wish all of you good luck on you conception journey and look forward to the support and advice fellow posters have to offer.


----------



## Bug222

so sorry to hear of your loss ms sosa... sending you lots of :dust: welcome to BnB!!!


----------



## BabyBob

jmandrews said:


> BabyBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Aw I am so sorry you lost your little boy. I can't even imagine. Have u ever been this late before? That's good u are having test done. Hope they figure out whatis going on. Illbe thinking about you!
> 
> Thank you. I have not been this late ever, did a test this morning and it was bfp!!!!!!!! So excited! Just dont understand why doctor never picked this upClick to expand...
> 
> WHOO HOO CONGRATS BABYBOB!!!! I knew you would get a BFP! I am sooo excited for you! Keep in touch. Hope you all the best during these next 9 months! how far along are you? :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 7weeks, saw midwife today and next appointment is the 9th! So excited!
> how are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> aw that is great!!! so will you deliver at home? so excited for your first appointment... keep in touch :)Click to expand...

I dont know yet! There is so much to decide and think about!!! Got a big pack of booklets and info from the midwife yesterday, so much to ready. I dont think it has sunk in yet. I cant wait, but the 9th feels so far away. Me and OH are a little scared just because of losing Jayden, but staying hopefully everything will be okay. Have been having really bad stomach pains abit like period pains.


----------



## DBZ34

Everything _will_ be okay, BabyBob. 

Welcome, ms.sosa! I'm sorry about your loss. :hugs: But you've come to the right place. :) Team 2012 Baby is awesome.


----------



## jmandrews

aw BABYBob it will be ok. Just have faith that everything will work out just fine :)
I am due to Ov today or tomorrow!!! eek im so excited! i have been feeling crampy.
I have a wedding to go to and its 6.5 hours away lol we leave tomorrow morning. i just hope we find the time to BD. haha


----------



## wantabby

Congrads to the new :bfp:'s!! H&H 9 months!! 

MrsMM, any news?? FX'd for you!!! 

Ms.Sosa, Welcome to the thread && lots of :dust: your way!! 

Jmandrews: How is it going today?? +OPK yet?? 

How is everyone else today??

I apparently ovulated on Monday CD11!! This was the earliest I have EVER o'd so it actually caught me off gaurd!! I just hope and pray we :sex: enough to catch the egg!! I am feeling crampy && my boobs are starting to get sore && itchy.. Hope they are good signs! I think I will continue to :sex: until I see a temp rise for a week or so.. Check my chart and let me know what you think..:flower:


----------



## Daisy Delayne

Hello everybody! I have just, and I mean JUST started TTC, and I just want to meet as many people as I can on here to get and give much-needed support. Nice to meet you!


----------



## FamilyD

Evening ladies well I'm in my first 2ww and it sucks I'm symptom spotting like crazy and the only thing stopping me POAS is being on here. I hope we get our BFP quickly cos I don't think I can take many months like this, someone tell me it can be reined in!?


----------



## wantabby

Daisy - Welcome!! :dust: :dust: to you!! 

Family - What DPO are you?! What are your symptoms? :flower:


----------



## FamilyD

only 6 DPO and I know deep down that my "symptoms" are probably in my head but I had a little blood when I wiped today, I feel sick, Tired, flu'ey & SOOOOOO much gas


----------



## wantabby

I've heard of ladies that have had symptoms literally since conception, so it could be your month!! Do you temp? If you had a temp dip and spotting it could have been implantation!! 

GL && FX'd!! :dust:


----------



## FamilyD

I don't temp I have the thermometer but haven't used it yet if this isn't my month I will have a go next month I think.


----------



## mel66

I'm apparently not on this list yet! Please add me as well :)

:dust: to all for 2012 babies! YAY


----------



## kitcatbaby

FamilyD said:


> Evening ladies well I'm in my first 2ww and it sucks I'm symptom spotting like crazy and the only thing stopping me POAS is being on here. I hope we get our BFP quickly cos I don't think I can take many months like this, someone tell me it can be reined in!?

Wish I could say it gets easier with time hun but I'm finding it more and more difficult every month that goes by. I'm in my 6th 2ww now but can't possibly be preggo as my oh was ill around Ov and not fit for action lol. So all I can say is try to relax and don't worry about symptoms etc as it only makes things harder. Best of luck for your ttc journey hun xx


----------



## allycat31

Hi girls! I am new to the site and my husband and I just DTD this afternoon :) I haven't had a period since april so they put me on provera and poof got my period on August 16 and had my period for 4 days according to the 4 fertility/ovulation calenders I have I could be fertile from yesterday(august 24-september 1) I don't know so I figure the more we" play" the better the chances lol! Today I have been having really bad lower backpain and a ache in my ovaries it feels like im having menstral cramps! Anyone else experience this? Thanks!


----------



## DBZ34

@FamilyD- reigned in? I've only gotten worse. ;) I can only imagine the POAS action that's going to start happening in the next couple of months if I don't get my BFP soon! 

@allycat - I have similar things around the time I ovulate. Ovulation pain seems fairly common though.


----------



## jaymee

I'm not using OPK's or temping or anything like that so I keep freaking out about OV! :wacko: haha I seem to be having some watery CM, because my (TMI) panties have been damp feeling all day, but I feel like it would be too early to OV. I got my AF August 19th and it ended the 23rd. We started BDing every other day from the time my AF stopped and plan on following the SMEP plan, but I'm afraid my calendar that I have been using to track OV for the past 5 months may not be telling me the correct day that I OV. It says not until September 1st. Is it possible to OV this early? Or do you start getting the water CM this early before you are supposed to OV? If anybody knows that would be great! Thanks!


----------



## jmandrews

Ur CM should be like raw egg whites when you OV... Ur body i's just preparing for that so u probably haven't Ov yet


----------



## Arisa

well i had my last AF on the 16th of august so I am due to ovulate on the 30th of September and have what you have right now, but its still too early, we tried too early last month and even though DH and I did the BD right before and during the big O, it was not to be that month. :(
Its best as hard as it is, to wait until two days prior so whatever day 12 is for you, and you will know by the egg white consistency, temperature rise and sometimes Libido increase too :cloud9:


----------



## HLC2109

Hi, posted this on the old thread yesterday - didnt realise there was a new thread :dohh: 

Hey girls, congrats to those of you who got your :bfp: and good luck to those of you still waiting. This is the first chance I have had to post this cycle because of moving house. I have had so much to do that I managed to hold off testing until :witch: was due yesterday but :bfn: :nope:
Tested again today and another :bfn: I was so sure that this month was my month as I have had AF like cramps for about a week, been dizzy/lightheaded for the past 5 days and have really bad heartburn all the time. I know im not out until the :witch: shows but starting to feel like im out right now :nope:


----------



## HLC2109

So still no :witch: today and still :bfn: :cry:
Still getting AF like cramps which have caused me to double up a couple of times as it hurts so much which is unusual for me and now getting headaches too - So confused!!


----------



## gemgem77

HLC2109 said:


> So still no :witch: today and still :bfn: :cry:
> Still getting AF like cramps which have caused me to double up a couple of times as it hurts so much which is unusual for me and now getting headaches too - So confused!!

Hey! I feel exactly the same as you. Have cramps like AF is imminent and feel really cranky today. I did an ic this morning with my fmu and it was a BFN.
Oh well we're not out untill the old :witch: gets us!!


----------



## HLC2109

gemgem77 said:


> HLC2109 said:
> 
> 
> So still no :witch: today and still :bfn: :cry:
> Still getting AF like cramps which have caused me to double up a couple of times as it hurts so much which is unusual for me and now getting headaches too - So confused!!
> 
> Hey! I feel exactly the same as you. Have cramps like AF is imminent and feel really cranky today. I did an ic this morning with my fmu and it was a BFN.
> Oh well we're not out untill the old :witch: gets us!!Click to expand...

So im not alone! feeling really nauseous today too, two days late now. so hoping for a :bfp: but just not feeling too hopeful. Might see if I can hold out and not test for a couple of days, this is getting expensive!:blush:


----------



## gemgem77

I know it is expensive, get yourself to Boots they have buy 1 get 1 free on FRER's. I don't know what to expect I have no cramps now but am very irritable and cranky so will have to wait and see. How long have you been TTC?


----------



## HLC2109

Fantastic, will definitely be going to boots this weekend! This is our 2nd month TTC after miscarriage last year at 6weeks. have you been TTC long?


----------



## gemgem77

HLC2109 said:


> Fantastic, will definitely be going to boots this weekend! This is our 2nd month TTC after miscarriage last year at 6weeks. have you been TTC long?


No this is onlt our 2nd month. I have never had a baby though so don't even know if I can get pregnant, and as I'm 34 next month that is a small concern of mine.
Sorry about your loss, I hope you get your BFP soon hun
:dust:


----------



## HLC2109

gemgem77 said:


> HLC2109 said:
> 
> 
> Fantastic, will definitely be going to boots this weekend! This is our 2nd month TTC after miscarriage last year at 6weeks. have you been TTC long?
> 
> 
> No this is onlt our 2nd month. I have never had a baby though so don't even know if I can get pregnant, and as I'm 34 next month that is a small concern of mine.
> Sorry about your loss, I hope you get your BFP soon hun
> :dust:Click to expand...

Aww thanks hun, sending loads of :dust: your way, really hope that you get your BFP soon. :flow:


----------



## josephine3

Thanks so much Mrs.MM you're so supportive of everyone. Aww glad you are around to look after the gang:winkwink:

I think the oh does want children deep down im not sure, he says things sometimes that make me think he does...I hope so anyway!!:wacko:
There's so many new members its hard to keep track of! Welcome to everyone and thanks to those who wished me well xx:hugs:

I think a few people from the old thread are still stuck there as well cos of missing messages and such its such a long thread u can easily miss a page..


----------



## lulalula

Hey all

Hope everyone ok? Just an update - went to the docs today because i havnt stopped bleeding since my m/c in June. She did a check over and said everything looks fine, no RPOC. Just that my hormones are all to pot so suggested i go on the pill for a few months to sort myself out...so hopfully can start trying beginning of next year :)

Has anyone else had this problem???
xxx


----------



## TheAnie

You've been bleeding for two months?! My goodness! I would have been to the doctors after two weeks! You poor thing!

Josephine: Maybe you can edit the first post of the old thread to instead be a link to this new thread telling them to come here instead?


----------



## Dancinnurse

I would love to be on that list!!! Thanks so much you did a great job


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Hey everyone! sorry ive been out for a bit, my computer got messed up so i havent been able to get on! im gonna start with the updates now! excited to see what i missed!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

OKAY UPDATED!!!
please tell me if i missed anyone :bfp: or new member :hi:

@Josephine!- I agree with theanie, send em over here! maybe change the title... i posted another link today...

@MRSMM-- whats going on?!?! im on the edge of my seat! ;) :dust:

afm-(this may be tmi...towards the bottom) im on cd 6, af just ended today... Started back to school on monday, and got a new shift at work (more hours) so hopefully I wont be too stressed to function this month. I got a basal thermometer, its gonna take a while for me to get used to temping (ANY TIPS?!?!) And im thinking of trying that maca that someone (forget who... sorry :) ) suggested a couple pages ago for the hubby. Im all gung-ho for SMEP but he gets agitated when we have sex for baby making... its not as fun, spontaneous, ect ect... so maybe if he gets something to ^ the libedo, he will just jump me anyways and i wont have to say "No dear, we HAVE to do it tonight!" (haha pathetic really...) Its hard because at the moment we both work and go to school full time, so after a 6 hour day in college followed by an 8 hour day at work, were both kinda tired... and lets face it... my stuff still works if im not in the mood...his...not so much!


----------



## Dancinnurse

Antsynewlywed said:


> So girlies, i did it! tell me if i missed anyone that wanted to be added or got a bfp! :D

Thanks so much for putting this together antsy!!! Im praying for all of our :bfp: and that the :witch: knows her place and stays away!!!!! So excited to join every one Im a newbie but love the encouragement of all of you girls!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## lulalula

TheAnie said:


> You've been bleeding for two months?! My goodness! I would have been to the doctors after two weeks! You poor thing!
> 
> Josephine: Maybe you can edit the first post of the old thread to instead be a link to this new thread telling them to come here instead?

Yes two months unfortunately...so frustrating. It comes and goes but has been non stop for last three months so no :sex: for me!

Hoping it will stop soon as it is really getting me down and is a constant reminder of what happened. She took some swabs to see if its an infection but hopefully it isnt...fingers crossed ill be normal soon lol

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jaymee

Hi all! :wave: I'm on CD9 and had been thinking about doing SMEP but decided that since my DH is young and has no :spermy: issues that we will just try every day, once a day with preseed. We're doing it at night before bed so I just fall asleep afterwards. Also, I think trying every day for us this month is good because I'm not really tracking my ovulation besides my MyDays phone calendar so it will really cover our bases. We are still using preseed. I am using the applicators and all and it really seems to help with the leaking. I actually have no leaking at all and when I wake up in the morning I just go pee and I'm sure all of the unneeded :spermy: come out (TMI sorry). I have had some watery CM so I'm pretty sure I'm getting ready to OV in the next few days to a week or so. I'm not really worry about anything else though. I want the first month that we really try to be relaxed, not a lot of scheduling, and not really thinking about TTC. I'm not going to test early or anything. Just wait for :af: to come and if it doesn't then I will POAS and hope for a :bfp:! If this doesn't work this month I will do SMEP with OPK's next month. So there's my update :D


----------



## HLC2109

Ok, now 4 days late and still :bfn: definitely thinking im out this month but where is AF?!


----------



## Wilsey

How many dpo does that mean you are HLC?


----------



## HLC2109

Wilsey said:


> How many dpo does that mean you are HLC?

Im 18dpo and losing hope!


----------



## jmandrews

Hey ladies? How was your weekend? Anything new? I haven't been on since Friday because I was in gatlinburg TN with no service. But now we are on our way home. I still have not Ov :( I don't know what's going on!


----------



## ferens06

Oh wow, not been on this thread for a while. Thirteen BFPs congratulations ladies. I'm still waiting for mine after having a little break we're starting again!xx

EDIT ^^ I just posted this on the old thread, not sure how many BFPs there are now! :dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Jm, maybe you ov earlier??? are you doing anything different this cycle? Sometimes that throws off OV


----------



## jmandrews

Well I have been using OPK and I haven't gotten a + 
I guess I could have before I started testing. We have been BDing every other day
So I hope that will do it :) I don't think I have done anything different. I mean my cycles 
Have been irregular for about 7 month since I've been tracking them. Last month I thought I was getting back to a regular cycle but maybe I'm wrong


----------



## skeet9924

I say just keep bding every other day...you never know ..a lot of people get preg and never get the positive opk


----------



## jmandrews

Yes very true!! My friend never got a +OPk and she BD every other day and got PG so I have hope :)


----------



## jaymee

HLC2109 said:


> Ok, now 4 days late and still :bfn: definitely thinking im out this month but where is AF?!

FX'd for you! I really hope you get your BFP!!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

jmandrews said:


> Hey ladies? How was your weekend? Anything new? I haven't been on since Friday because I was in gatlinburg TN with no service. But now we are on our way home. I still have not Ov :( I don't know what's going on!

Sometimes travel can delay ovulation or maybe like your friend said the OPK just didn't pick it up. Some women ovulate at levels below th OPK kits so I say keep dtd every other day and I will keep my fxed for a BFP for you!!!

*HLC2109*, my sister in law was pregnant but her first two pregnancy tests came up negative. Now she is in her second trimester. Ya never know...


----------



## jmandrews

You are def. right about that. i still have hope! thanks my FXed for you as well :)
yeah i know that is possible. i think its weird that i got a Positive OPK last month 3 days in a row and this month i have yet to see a positive...


----------



## MrsMM24

Well, here is a mini updat, still on vacay with my wife...

We tested early moning, good urine, 8/26. Bfn! :sad1: We are going to try to get a doc appt to get things sorted out. Im moving on to a Sept bfp hopefully.... hope everyone is well especially those expriencing Irene. We will be returning home to it tomorrow.


----------



## HLC2109

Thanks for the support ladies, AF got me today. Oh well maybe this cycle!


----------



## wantabby

Jmandrews ~ Have you been checking CP/CM? When are you taking your OPK's??

MrsMM ~ Sorry to hear of your bfn's.. What Dpo are you?? :hugs:

HLC ~ So sorry to hear the :witch: got you!! GL next month!! :hugs: 

I'm on 7DPO.. just waiting, waiting, waiting!! :coffee: CD21 progesterone check Thurs!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hello Ladies!! 

Please can I join the thread? Big congrats to all those who have got their beautiful :bfp:s so far and loads of :dust: to everyone else trying or waiting 

I am hoping for a 2012 baby - fingers crossed.

xx


----------



## 1babydreamer

HLC2109 said:


> Thanks for the support ladies, AF got me today. Oh well maybe this cycle!

Hate :af: sometimes!! Grrrrrr! :grr: Don't worry hun, we'll beat her this cycle! We're on about the same cycle, I'm on CD 3 right now. Maybe we'll do the POAS dance together in September. Fxed for BFP's!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> 
> Please can I join the thread? Big congrats to all those who have got their beautiful :bfp:s so far and loads of :dust: to everyone else trying or waiting
> 
> I am hoping for a 2012 baby - fingers crossed.
> 
> xx

Welcome *Mrs W 11*!! :flower: This is a great group of ladies and we are full of babydust wishes for 2012 babies!! How long have you been TTC? Are you temping/charting/checking CM too?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi! We've been ntnp since we got married in
May. I've been checking cm but that was all so far.... However cd6 tomorrow & I'm starting temping in the morning with opks at the ready! I want my bfp before Xmas!! 

How about you ladies how long have you been ttc? 

Xxxxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ps we fly to Australia in 8 days & I'm worried I'll ov during the flight!!! What to do?!! Xx


----------



## doopersgurl

join the mile high club lol jokes :)


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Please can I join Babies 2012? I'm hoping for a May baby! :D


----------



## Mrs W 11

I might have to join the mile high club ha ha!! X


----------



## janine0187

Hopefully I am joining the babies of May! :)


----------



## Wilsey

Good luck to everyone trying for September! :dust:


----------



## Bug222

how are you feeling Wilsey???


----------



## Wilsey

Hi Bug! I'm pretty good. A little pensive because I had some light brown spotting yesterday and a tiny bit today. Been told it's nothing to worry about but can't help it :dohh:

I'm having my first bloods at 7 weeks and meeting the midwife for more bloods at 10 weeks. First scan in NZ is 12 weeks. So a little bit nervous something could go wrong but won't get picked up for ages. I'm a worry wart though!

Ohhh you O today! Hope you are dtd lots :)


----------



## jmandrews

wantabby said:


> Jmandrews ~ Have you been checking CP/CM? When are you taking your OPK's??
> 
> MrsMM ~ Sorry to hear of your bfn's.. What Dpo are you?? :hugs:
> 
> HLC ~ So sorry to hear the :witch: got you!! GL next month!! :hugs:
> 
> I'm on 7DPO.. just waiting, waiting, waiting!! :coffee: CD21 progesterone check Thurs!! :thumbup:

hey wantabby! yes i have been checking CM... but i am not seeing a change this cycle. i haven't seen EWCM yet. :(


----------



## Wilsey

Still haven't O'd yet jmandrews?! :dohh:

You should be 3dpo by now...?! You going to start temping next cycle?


----------



## 1babydreamer

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi! We've been ntnp since we got married in
> May. I've been checking cm but that was all so far.... However cd6 tomorrow & I'm starting temping in the morning with opks at the ready! I want my bfp before Xmas!!
> 
> How about you ladies how long have you been ttc?
> 
> Xxxxx

We got married in May also! May 8th, how about you? We've also been NTNP since the wedding but this is our first real ttc cycle :). I'm on CD 3 now and just started temping and charting. Fxed!!

I sooooooooo want a BFP by Christmas! My sister and my sister in law both got pregnant during our wedding week and I would love to join my sisters by Christmas. I keep telling my DH that all I want for Christmas is a bun in the oven! Lol.

~Molly


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey said:


> Still haven't O'd yet jmandrews?! :dohh:
> 
> You should be 3dpo by now...?! You going to start temping next cycle?

Nope :nope: not that I'm aware of anyway.
Yes I want to I just don't know how or what to look for.


----------



## Wilsey

Find a bbt thermometer and sign up to www.fertilityfriend.com and just start temping from whenever. I don't think it matters if you start at the beginning of a cycle or in the middle.

You just wake up and take your temp first thing before you get out of bed, or even talk. (Try to do it at the same time each day) and then log your temp in FF. Eventually you will see a pattern (might take a couple of cycles). It will help you pinpoint O (after it's happened of course).

Well worth it!


----------



## rosabelle

Well, i had a ultrasound last week and it looks like i have PCOS, still have to confirm with blood tests but not looking good :cry:
Hubby had a second SA because his live sperm on the first SA were low and the second analysis couldnt even be done because his whole count was under 2 million! :(
things are a bit crappy at the moment...

good luck to those ladies testing soon.. xxx


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey said:


> Find a bbt thermometer and sign up to www.fertilityfriend.com and just start temping from whenever. I don't think it matters if you start at the beginning of a cycle or in the middle.
> 
> You just wake up and take your temp first thing before you get out of bed, or even talk. (Try to do it at the same time each day) and then log your temp in FF. Eventually you will see a pattern (might take a couple of cycles). It will help you pinpoint O (after it's happened of course).
> 
> Well worth it!

Thanks Wilsey! i am definitely going to give temping a shot. that was very helpful! :) i might got buy a bbt therm today!

and if you don't mind me asking. can i see your chart from this past cycle when you became pregnant? im trying to understand how to read these charts


----------



## doopersgurl

im not giving up on my 2012 baby!!!!


----------



## temperance24

Hi Everyone! I would love to join this thread I am ttc with my first and would love to have a 2012 baby! This is my 3rd cycle ttc.


----------



## Peters Pooky

jmandrews said:


> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> Find a bbt thermometer and sign up to www.fertilityfriend.com and just start temping from whenever. I don't think it matters if you start at the beginning of a cycle or in the middle.
> 
> You just wake up and take your temp first thing before you get out of bed, or even talk. (Try to do it at the same time each day) and then log your temp in FF. Eventually you will see a pattern (might take a couple of cycles). It will help you pinpoint O (after it's happened of course).
> 
> Well worth it!
> 
> Thanks Wilsey! i am definitely going to give temping a shot. that was very helpful! :) i might got buy a bbt therm today!
> 
> and if you don't mind me asking. can i see your chart from this past cycle when you became pregnant? im trying to understand how to read these chartsClick to expand...

fertilityfriend.com has a charting course where you learn everything you need to know :)


----------



## gemgem77

rosabelle said:


> Well, i had a ultrasound last week and it looks like i have PCOS, still have to confirm with blood tests but not looking good :cry:
> Hubby had a second SA because his live sperm on the first SA were low and the second analysis couldnt even be done because his whole count was under 2 million! :(
> things are a bit crappy at the moment...
> 
> good luck to those ladies testing soon.. xxx

Hi rosabelle I really hope your okay and that things get better for you soon :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

1babydreamer said:


> Mrs W 11 said:
> 
> 
> Hi! We've been ntnp since we got married in
> May. I've been checking cm but that was all so far.... However cd6 tomorrow & I'm starting temping in the morning with opks at the ready! I want my bfp before Xmas!!
> 
> How about you ladies how long have you been ttc?
> 
> Xxxxx
> 
> We got married in May also! May 8th, how about you? We've also been NTNP since the wedding but this is our first real ttc cycle :). I'm on CD 3 now and just started temping and charting. Fxed!!
> 
> I sooooooooo want a BFP by Christmas! My sister and my sister in law both got pregnant during our wedding week and I would love to join my sisters by Christmas. I keep telling my DH that all I want for Christmas is a bun in the oven! Lol.
> 
> ~MollyClick to expand...

Hey Molly,

We got married on 14th May so just a few days after you  My sister in law got pregnant around the same time as our wedding too.

I am on CD6 now I think and starting temping this morning and will be doing OPKs, I think from CD8, does that sound about right?

We can get our BFPs before christmas, fingers crossed!!!

xx


----------



## Wilsey

No worries jm - does this link work? My Ovulation Chart


----------



## MrsMM24

Well Lovely Ladies, I am back! We had a wonderful time, not good enough, as no bfp before we left :sad1: however, af was nice enough not to show on our trip and not until this morning, after returning last night.

We are moving on to Sept. My cycle seems to be back in tact. My chart is in my siggy so feel free to stalk away and follow us on the egg chase again. I hope everyone is doing well.

So sorry for the losses I wasn't here for :hugs: and I hope that we will get a bfp soon. 
CONGRATS :happydance: to those that received their bfps in my absence.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to those that are still in this chase, about to start the chase, and those that are in the most terrible TWW!


----------



## rosabelle

gemgem77 said:


> rosabelle said:
> 
> 
> Well, i had a ultrasound last week and it looks like i have PCOS, still have to confirm with blood tests but not looking good :cry:
> Hubby had a second SA because his live sperm on the first SA were low and the second analysis couldnt even be done because his whole count was under 2 million! :(
> things are a bit crappy at the moment...
> 
> good luck to those ladies testing soon.. xxx
> 
> Hi rosabelle I really hope your okay and that things get better for you soon :hugs:Click to expand...


thanks gemgem :hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Mrs W 11 said:


> How funny! I guess our weddings must have been pretty romantic to inspire a few pregnancies :winkwink:.
> How many sticks are in your OPK kit? I think day 8 to 10 is probably safe.
> I ovulated late this last cycle so I missed it since I used my OPK sticks early and ran out, (only had 7). I bought more for this cycle so I have 20 and I will start testing on CD10.
> I feel really good about this cycle and the next few months :) BFP's before Christmas here we come!!


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey said:


> No worries jm - does this link work? My Ovulation Chart

yes that worked thanks!!! :)


----------



## Bug222

welcome back MrsMM24!! Hope you had a great vacation and are rested, relaxed and ready for the next cycle!!!:flower:


----------



## broodybelle

Hi ladies,

Can I join you?

We are just starting cycle 2 of trying to conceive our first baby. We have been married for 2 years and I came off BCP 3 months ago in preparation. 

We didn't expect it to happen first time and it didn't- but we're looking forward to trying again this month. ;o)

Going to use a CBFM for the first time this month, so fingers crossed it gives us a greater chance of conceiving. Would never be organised enough to chart- so this is my cheat's way of doing it!

We were on holiday last month and I drank loads - so in some ways i'm relieved I didn't get a BFP as I'd worry about what effect it had on it. I don't normally drink much at all during term time, so back to work next week will help!

Would love to be pregnant this cycle ideally, by Christmas realistically, by my 30th birthday in April hopefully!

xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome BROODYBELLE :wave: GL FXD!!! :dust:

*AFM* Ladies...CD2! Back in this egg chase again. We are fully ready! During relaxing times this past week, we chatted, fine-tweaked our plans and are ready to get this Sept bfp. Even got a new BBT-T to be certain. We are going to do more CM monitoring as well. Between temping, charting, CM checks, and more &#8220;donations&#8221; we are confident that this IS going to be IT!!! I have a thread for Sept testers that is picking up, my Aug testing thread had a high percentage of bfps, I am going to keep it going, in hopes of adding my name to the list!

Follow my chart below&#8230;

:dust: :dust: :dust to the Thread!!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Can you post the link to your sept thread??


----------



## kitcatbaby

Cd2 also for me and feeling positive for a September bfp :D good luck ladies xx


----------



## MrsMM24

skeet9924 said:


> Can you post the link to your sept thread??


https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-1/two-week-...-counting.html SEPTEMBER THREAD!

Come on in!!! I am getting some really nice and strong vibes for the BnB ladies in the month of Sept! I think this is it! KITCAT, we are on the same schedule, just as we were in the past. Looks like we are going forward to being bump buddies!!! FXD!!! GL :dust:


----------



## Unbridled

I just got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v162/Unbridled_Brunette/0901111918.jpg

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

It came up really fast, too. The little hourglass only turned over twice!

:cloud9: :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats hun!!!! :D


----------



## miss_nat84

Congrats unbridled! H&H 9 months to you :) xx


----------



## Bug222

Congratulations!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Unbridled

Thanks so much, everyone! I was so sure this wasn't our month. We didn't even dtd on ovulation day, just the day before and two days before!


----------



## Wilsey

You need to get yourself some tickers so we know how far along you are :)

P.S - ok, I know I went a bit overboard with three but it's just so exciting!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

:yipee::wohoo:CONGRATS UNBRIDLED!!!


We are officially at 19 BFP's


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats!!! hope im next! FXed for the 11th! :)


----------



## Unbridled

Wilsey said:


> You need to get yourself some tickers so we know how far along you are :)
> 
> P.S - ok, I know I went a bit overboard with three but it's just so exciting!

Oh, I don't blame you a bit for going overboard. I'm so excited I can't see straight! :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

Unbridled said:


> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> You need to get yourself some tickers so we know how far along you are :)
> 
> P.S - ok, I know I went a bit overboard with three but it's just so exciting!
> 
> Oh, I don't blame you a bit for going overboard. I'm so excited I can't see straight! :happydance:Click to expand...

aww i don't blame you! i would be the same way!:happydance:


----------



## Unbridled

jmandrews said:


> Congrats!!! hope im next! FXed for the 11th! :)

Good luck!!!!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you! i can't wait to find out!


----------



## DBZ34

skeet9924 said:


> Can you post the link to your sept thread??

Don't know if you've made your way over to the Sept thread yet, Skeet, but here's the link in case you haven't. :) 

September Thread! 



And congrats Unbridled!! :) H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## butterflies3

:yipee::yipee:Unbridled Congrats:yipee::yipee:


----------



## jchic

Unbridled said:


> Thanks so much, everyone! I was so sure this wasn't our month. We didn't even dtd on ovulation day, just the day before and two days before!

Awww, congrats!!! H&H 9 months!! WOOHOO!


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS!!! UNBRIDLED!!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!

*AFM...* today is CD4. The evil witch is spotting her way out of the space!! I think that we will be having an early OV this month. "Donations" are set to begin arriving the week of the 12th. We are determined to catch this eggy, we are excited and have such a good feeling about this month! how awesome to have a June Baby!!!


----------



## DBZ34

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you MrsMM!! :)


----------



## babyJM

Hi Ladies, Sorry I havn't been on for a while. Congrads to all the ladies with BFP! It's always so encouraging to see others succeed! I am officially 1 Day late:huh: So I am very hopeful at the moment. I will only test if I have'nt started by the 6th, so I'm still going to wait it out...Hold thumbs people! :dust:


----------



## FamilyD

Morning ladies well I couldn't wait and POAS this morning and looks like I might have my BFP very nervous about it all just now but there was definatly a line.

:dust: to everyone else hope to see loads of you over in first tri :cloud9:


----------



## anti

Congrats girls. Keep in touch and let us know how it's going!


----------



## angel4eva

Congratulations to everyone with BFP's :D 

Can i be added to the list please??

My AF is due on the 14th, so im really praying for my BFP by then!!


----------



## MrsMM24

BABYJM, FXD!!! I hope that it stays suuper late and you see a BFP soon!! :dust:

FAMILYD :happydance: YAY!! I can't wait for you scream (write) it!!! CONGRATS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!

ANGEL4EVA, :wave: welcome. I hope that you don't have a long wait, relax during this TWW and let us know as soon as you get that bfp, should be any day now. https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-...-counting.html SEPTEMBER THREAD!

*AFM...* I am hoping to get a relaxation day in. However, the amount of cleaning after returning from a trip and preparation for next week (which is short) doesn't seem like I can get that rest and relaxation. CD5, and just waiting a couple days before OPKs begin and I will be back in that egg chase! I hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## babyJM

Almost 3 days late now..getting nervous. I really want to take a test, but I really dont want to see a BFN so I"m still waiting. The strange thing is that my tummy still feels like I'm about to begin , but I just dont. Hopefully I stay sane!


----------



## dizzydoll

Haven't popped in here in a while!! Loads more BFPs!!!!! Congrats girls!!!!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

:coffee: waiting to ovulate. I wish this didnt entail so much waiting... Im so impatient...


----------



## FamilyD

babyJM said:


> Almost 3 days late now..getting nervous. I really want to take a test, but I really dont want to see a BFN so I"m still waiting. The strange thing is that my tummy still feels like I'm about to begin , but I just dont. Hopefully I stay sane!

I was convinced AF was coming for me on friday and got my BFP saturday morning fingers crossed for you hun and :dust:


----------



## FamilyD

> FAMILYD :happydance: YAY!! I can't wait for you scream (write) it!!! CONGRATS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!

Thanks hun still in shock to be honest I was at the store when it opened this morning to buy for tests cos I didn't believe it :D


----------



## Bug222

BabyJM.. how long are you going to wait before testing?? You have WAY more will power than me! :) Lots and lots of:dust: I hope this is your BFP!!!:flower:


----------



## butterflies3

Well AF should arrive today but no sign of her yet... I just pray she stays away so I can test tomorrow[-o&lt;


----------



## doopersgurl

good luck hun will keep my fingers crossed for ya :)


----------



## 1babydreamer

Antsynewlywed said:


> :coffee: waiting to ovulate. I wish this didnt entail so much waiting... Im so impatient...

I am right there with you girl!! I am soooooooo impatient to O right now!!:grr:


----------



## emeraldjoy

Can I join you ladies? I have been lurking for several days all over this website. This is my first month TTC. I have tracked my cycles and watched CM for many years in an attempt to not get pregnant. I have been married for five years and I have wanted a baby for about one year, but my honey wanted to get some things in order first. I think we are just going to be relaxed about it for a few months and then we will start being more aggressive. I think I am in the middle of the TTW and I am really surprised how unnerving it is. I alternate between thinking I have all the symptoms to feeling nothing.


----------



## momwannabe81

Hi can I can join. Ttc for 6 months and I'm ready for my bfp. FX for a 2012 baby


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Welcome EMERALD and MOMWANNABE!!! :)


----------



## butterflies3

:witch: showed up today. I am beyond sad and super emotional. Cant even count how many times I have bursted into tears today. Onto cycle 14:cry:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Sorry af got you butterflies! Don't give up hope keep strong and positive that bfp is just around the corner! Much love xx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Sorry ladies I have been MIA. It has been awhile since I have been in the thread and I am sorry. I got a BFN yesterday morning, so IDK if i should test today or not. Im scared too


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS!!! FAMILY D!!!! I knew it! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!

*AFM... *I am CD8 and hoping that OV on time. I had a longer cycle after MC so hopefully cycle #2 is a little better if not back on track. This cycle I had a couple of heavy days, which was totally abnormal for me. Normally I have short, and med-light flow. I just hope that the OV happens in about a week. We have the "donation" dates all set up, just to cover bases. We will have more this month. I am not sure about my chart however, it is gearing up to look a little strange already. GL Ladies! :dust:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

<===========:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::haha:


----------



## skeet9924

Hey Ladies!! How is everyone doing?? I'm feeling very lazy and tired these past few days..but I've been pretty busy...also bloated and gassy


----------



## Bug222

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


Antsynewlywed said:


> <===========:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::haha:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wifey1988

I would really like to join!


----------



## anti

watch this space! Think I just got my :bfp: gonna confirm tomorrow with a digi! Hope this is it
 



Attached Files:







untitled3.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rosabelle

WOOHOO! congrats anti!! How exciting :):)


----------



## anti

I hope its real! Looks goot to me and came up in about 40 seconds!


----------



## rosabelle

fingers crossed!! make sure you keep us posted :)


----------



## anti

I will do. Gonna do a digi test tomorrow. AF is only due on Friday so I know its still early, but I'll try anyway.


----------



## BabyBob

Not going to have my 2012 baby, miscarried on monday :(


----------



## anti

BabyBob I'm so sorry. Thinking of you. Take it easy and let yourself and your body come to terms with it. We all here for you. :hug:


----------



## kitcatbaby

anti said:


> I will do. Gonna do a digi test tomorrow. AF is only due on Friday so I know its still early, but I'll try anyway.

Congrats hun nice lines on the clearblue! H&H 9months xx


----------



## anti

thanks kitcatbaby! xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

BabyBob said:


> Not going to have my 2012 baby, miscarried on monday :(

So sorry darling keep your chin up xx


----------



## jchic

anti said:


> I will do. Gonna do a digi test tomorrow. AF is only due on Friday so I know its still early, but I'll try anyway.


YAY! Keep us posted....that is a line for sure!!


----------



## anti

I couldn't resist and did a digi now. It came up Pregnant 1-2 weeks! Its a definate bfp from me!


----------



## butterflies3

anti said:


> I couldn't resist and did a digi now. It came up Pregnant 1-2 weeks! Its a definate bfp from me!

:happydance:CONGRATS:happydance:


----------



## butterflies3

BabyBob said:


> Not going to have my 2012 baby, miscarried on monday :(

So sorry BabyBob, you will be in my prayers.


----------



## anti

thanks!


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: BABYBOB! I know how you must be feeling at this time, as it has been nearly 10 wks since we said bye to our little angel. Hang in there! :hugs:

ANTI, CONGRATS!!! :happydance:

CD9, I started with my OPKs this morning. I will use a 2nd this evening. I am also monitoring my CM this cycle. I want to try the cervix, but I am not sure I know exactly what it should feel and seem like. Prior to the MC, I was like clockwork, CD14 or CD15 OV, 1st cycle @ MC I was at CD20, I am not sure what this cycle will bring. However, I have been using the robitussin, Primrose, and B-6, so let's hope I am looking for an OV this weekend or early next week! How are all my September testers doing today??? FXD! :dust:


----------



## DBZ34

So sorry, Babybob. :hugs: 

Congrats to you, anti!! Here's to a H&H 9 mo. :)


----------



## gemgem77

Congrats anti :happydance:

So sorry babybob :hugs:

MrsMM24 I am using OPK's for the first time this month, do you use them twice a day? I have no clue what length my cycle is going to be this month so need to get my head round ff so I can see when I'm Ov. If I was on a 28 day cycle then I will be looking to test around the 27th Sep but will have to wait and see. Just going to be doing lots of :sex: as dh wants it to happen asap now and will do whatever it takes so he says :haha:
:dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

GEMGEM, I test in the early morning and in the evening after a full day of work, etc. Simply because after going to the fert doc, they have said that OV can occur at any time, and you may not always get a very dark positive or a smiley face if you test a certain time after or before you OV. So in order to cover all the bases, I test when I wake after I temp, and then I test again in the evening after I return home from work, which is typically 12 hours later.

I am just starting to check my CP (cervix position) this cycle and take different things. Just hoping to do the most to catch Sept's eggy! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## gemgem77

MrsMM24 said:


> GEMGEM, I test in the early morning and in the evening after a full day of work, etc. Simply because after going to the fert doc, they have said that OV can occur at any time, and you may not always get a very dark positive or a smiley face if you test a certain time after or before you OV. So in order to cover all the bases, I test when I wake after I temp, and then I test again in the evening after I return home from work, which is typically 12 hours later.
> 
> I am just starting to check my CP (cervix position) this cycle and take different things. Just hoping to do the most to catch Sept's eggy! GL FXD! :dust:

I see right I may give this motnh a try and then if I don't get my BFP buy loads more OPK's and test twice a day!!
I will definitely leave the CP for later down the line I think :haha:
FX'd for you this cycle
:dust:


----------



## Bug222

So sorry BabyBob :hugs:

Congratulations Anti!! :happydance:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

@BUG222-thx for the dust :flower:

@WIFEY-welcome:flower:

@BABYBOB-:hugs::flower: 

@ANTI- :happydance:

@MRSMM- :shrug: idk much about cp either but ive been looking into it. They say when its so high its nearly out of reach its "high" from there you can find med, and low. :shrug: idk about the open/closed--- that always feel the same to me. As for the hard/soft, hard=tip of your nose, soft= how your lips feel... hope that helps a little bit :)


----------



## kitcatbaby

I too have started this months egg chase with opks starting this morning :) I check cm and cp too usually Ov occurs when cervix is s.h.o.w (soft high open and wet) with lots of cm. 
Babydust to all for a September bfp xx


----------



## MrsMM24

kitcatbaby said:


> I too have started this months egg chase with opks starting this morning :) I check cm and cp too usually Ov occurs when cervix is s.h.o.w (soft high open and wet) with lots of cm.
> Babydust to all for a September bfp xx


https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-...-counting.html SEPTEMBER THREAD!

Today...CD10, I saw a hint of a pink line on the OPK this morning (hard squinting). We are going to call and move the donations up 1-2 days. Predicted OV is on the 16th and we want to cover a few days just to cover the bases a little more this month. Prior to MC I was OV on CD14 or 15 and the 16th will be CD18, I OVd CD 20-21 last cycle. I started using OvuView app on my phone last cycle, and interestingly, it said the best time to use OPKs is between 2-8pm. That I havent heard before. I guess I have it covered, as the clinic said first thing in the morning and I have been doing the morning and evening. I have been checking my cervix as well and I think its going to take a minute to get use to. I still check CM. Thanks to a dear BNB friend (NY), I began the baby aspirin last night, tussin, Primrose, and B-6, I am probably going to be ridiculously FERTILE! :haha: Next week cant get here fast enough!!!! FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## butterflies3

Good luck Mrs MM24!!:thumbup:


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Could I join the club?

Looks like it's been quite successful so far. :) Hope that some of the luck rubs off onto the rest of us. :)


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: Welcome Naneth! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## skeet9924

can you ladies please check out my opk...I am supposed to be around 8 dpo...I usually have a 30 day cycle...maybe I am Oving late!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests/730675-help.html


----------



## Antsynewlywed

I think i've gone completly crazy. Today I spent $500 on baby stuff (DH was all aware and agreeing) I was driving down the street and there was a yard sale with a ton of baby stuff so I figured i would stop and look. 
*Things I bought:*
Crib
Changing table
Dresser
Diaper bag
two swings
Crib matress
brand new bedding set
a bouncer seat
a highchair
a mobil
a pack-and-play
bath tub

Ill upload pics later... Am I completely crazy? 
If i would have bought every thing seprately it would have cost over $1000!
Im not even prego yet... 
All neutral, ocean wonders
most of it was new in box


----------



## kittylady

Sounds good. Once me n hubby ttc were going to start collecting so its not such a big drain when I do get my BFP:thumbup:


----------



## Bump2B

Wow that's a lot, my DH said I was weird cos I wanted to buy 1 super cute onesie yesterday! :( Lol


----------



## Antsynewlywed

It was a once in a life time deal! lol
:blush:


----------



## Bump2B

Hope you have a pick-up truck lol


----------



## butterflies3

I want to see pictures!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

skeet9924 said:


> can you ladies please check out my opk...I am supposed to be around 8 dpo...I usually have a 30 day cycle...maybe I am Oving late!!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests/730675-help.html

I think this looks like a + to me!!! BD!!!! It can't hurt your chances if it isn't... Now, you say you're 8dpo, so is this an HPT not an OPK? GL :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

*AFM... *CD11, We moved each donation up 1 day, it still spans over 6 days 4 times, because OV may be a little closer than we first thought. All the things that I am taking possibly will make a positive effect and we have a long fertile stage. FXD! I used the OPKs at night now and the line was the same as the morning, I will continue the nightly. Hoping to be ridiculously FERTILE in just a under a week!! FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## janine0187

Antsynewlywed said:


> I think i've gone completly crazy. Today I spent $500 on baby stuff (DH was all aware and agreeing) I was driving down the street and there was a yard sale with a ton of baby stuff so I figured i would stop and look.
> *Things I bought:*
> Crib
> Changing table
> Dresser
> Diaper bag
> two swings
> Crib matress
> brand new bedding set
> a bouncer seat
> a highchair
> a mobil
> a pack-and-play
> bath tub
> 
> Ill upload pics later... Am I completely crazy?
> If i would have bought every thing seprately it would have cost over $1000!
> Im not even prego yet...
> All neutral, ocean wonders
> most of it was new in box

I dont think you are crazy at all. I love baby stuff. I havent bought any yet but every time my bf and me are passing a baby shop I always have to look at things. They are so cute. I cant wait to paint the baby room in case this is my lucky month. lol


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies I just found out tonight that I may not be getting my 2012 baby :cry: my oh politely asked me that if we don't get a bfp this month if we could put ttc on hold for a bit. He is making a major career move that will result un a huge pay cut.. But in the ling run it will be better.. He doesn't want to bring a baby into a world of financial stress.. He said if I do get my bfp then we will make it work.. But he doesn't feel right consciously doing it. I support his decision abd am happy he wants to better himself for the future of our family ., but I'm still so sad :cry:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Thanks guys, I feel much better about our purchases... lmao! 

@skeet- :hugs: Are you going to ntnp or wtt?


----------



## skeet9924

I think it will be wtt.. I asked oh what he wanted to do.. Either ntnp or prevent .. He said we will see what happens.. I think he's just worried he won't be able to support us


----------



## bellahoney

Count me in!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

*SKEET-I unrstand where he's coming from... 
Welcome BELLA!

AFM- Im supposed to ov today- busy weekend for me!  If anyone wants to see my new baby purchases, just follow the link to my journal in the sig! its on the last page!*


----------



## ferens06

21 BFPs..... woweee! Congratulations ladies!! :) xx


----------



## babygames

bellahoney said:


> Count me in!

CONGRATS BELLA!!!!! YIPPEE!!!:happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats bella!!!! 

Ants- I understand where he is coming from to .. I am upset about it but I do completely understand and respect his decision.. I'm just happy he felt comfortable talking to me about it.. And I'm super proud of myself for controlling my emotions and not acting like a freak if nature :haha:


----------



## bellahoney

Thanks ladies! I used a ovacue fertility montior and that was it. i didnt even get a chance to put together vitamins to contribute.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Good for you skeet :hugs: do you know about how long it will be before ttc again?


----------



## skeet9924

If things go smoothly with the transition of his job I'm hoping the end of December.. But it all depends on how things go


----------



## Antsynewlywed

well thats not so bad. Fx'ed that everything stays on course! you can still have a 2012 baby if you get preggo in the first couple months of the new year...


----------



## skeet9924

I really want a 2012 baby....lmao 2013 just doesnt sound right :haha:


----------



## Twinkl3

It's lovely looking at that list and seeing all of those BFP's ... I hope to be on it some point this year lol. :happydance:

Congratulations to all the ladies who have got their BFP's and sending a lot of baby dust to everyone who not received it yet ... It will be our time soon!

:dust:


----------



## doopersgurl

seriously hoping to have a baby in 2012 :(


----------



## Twinkl3

doopersgurl said:


> seriously hoping to have a baby in 2012 :(

FX'D for you ... Hopefully we'll all see those beautiful 2 lines :happydance:


----------



## kitcatbaby

@mrsmm24...how dark are your opks today? I still have just a barely there faint line. I predict I will Ov around Wednesday...how about you? Xx


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Can anyone answer my opk question??? :(

https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests/732842-does-opk-go-negitive-after-ov.html <== heres the link


----------



## kitcatbaby

Yes ants...an Opk will turn negative straight away after Ov :) xx


----------



## babyJM

Hi All. So sorry hav'nt posted anything in a while. This week was madness for me! Boy o boy am I happy this week is over. I took a test on Tuesday and I said I would and it was BFN. :sad2:I was gutted, as I was 5 days late. I hav'nt been late in the last year or so. Then AF got me on Wednesday. So, I have made my first appointment with the gyni for 26 Sept. I have never been for a check up ( I know..its bad) so I thought I might as well just get the basics checked out. :dust:


----------



## skeet9924

So sorry baby jm :hugs:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

JM...neither have I im going to schedule one as well if i dont get what i want this month


----------



## twickywabbit

Ooooh I wanna be added :)


----------



## littlelamb44

Hi I'm new to this and don't really know how to be added to the list but I'd like to be part of Team 2012...really good idea!

thanks,

littlelamb xx


----------



## janine0187

You can put me down for the baby 2012. Got :bfp: today..
Also just a stupid question... On every pregnancy ticker it tells you to enter first day of last AF and then it will add up how many days you are pregnant but like is that not wrong.. Should you not be only pregnant from the day of ovulation or am I wrong? Sorry.


----------



## starlight11

Congrats Janine! That's exciting! A H&H nine months to you, dear! 

Did you have a lot of symptoms? 

I'm currently waiting to test. AF is supposed to show up today but no signs of her yet... So I'm playing the waiting game for a bit longer. I've had some symptoms but I'm TRYING REALLY hard not to get my hopes up.


----------



## janine0187

starlight11 said:


> Congrats Janine! That's exciting! A H&H nine months to you, dear!
> 
> Did you have a lot of symptoms?
> 
> I'm currently waiting to test. AF is supposed to show up today but no signs of her yet... So I'm playing the waiting game for a bit longer. I've had some symptoms but I'm TRYING REALLY hard not to get my hopes up.

Didnt have many symptoms to be honest. Most of them I dont even know if they are related to being pregnant as it could be the food I eat too. Some food I cant have and it upsets my tummy but apart from that I had lower backache. AF would have been due tomorrow. At the moment I have a bit of cramping.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

@ janine- the doctors count from the last af... thats why they say you're preggo for 40 weeks which is really 10 months... idky...


----------



## Angellick

I am hoping on a 2012 baby too,just want to say congratulations to all of those who go their:bfp:and fx too all of you that are awaiting your:bfp:


----------



## msdmorris

Can I be added too pleaseee?


----------



## starlight11

Count me out. :( AF came this evening! *Sigh* At least this next cycle I'll be hopefully starting Clomid! That's what my doctor said last week so when I go see him this week I'll find out!


----------



## bunni84

are sore boobs a sign on pregnancy? i never had sore nipples before but for past 3 days they so sore even putting on tshirt without a bra on was torture, they feel so heavy and nipples are so sore!! now whole breast hurting...ouch :cry:

i didnt even get my OPKs delivered yet so i got no idea if i even O'd although i think i have coz no more EWCM and now its not much at all. but if i did O i got no idea how many DPO i am....boo i got no clue this month....

ouchies boobies hurt...:cry:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

sore bbies are a hude sign for prego!


----------



## bunni84

Antsynewlywed said:


> sore bbies are a hude sign for prego!

interesting....hmm

i will test soon just to check coz i got no idea how many DPO i am...if i even O'd yet....stupid postal system didnt give me my OPKs in time i missed 2 weeks worth of testing and my periods been irregular from 30 days to 39 day cycles...hmm

its day 26 today...

ahh my boobies are annoying me feel like taking them off....ahhh they itchy and heavy and sore


----------



## lizlovelust

Hi!

I'm trying to get pregnant now too! Hopefully will have a little bundle of joy by 2012!! 

I recently got off the pill about a month ago and I still have had no period to date. i have been super moody, hungry, craving things, lower back aches, exhausted, migraines, and what not, pee tests came back negative and blood work came back negative.

A few days ago I had weird white thick milkish looking discharge and then two days ago my nipples started hurting super bad to the touch. could this be ovulation or do you guys think i could be pregnant?

i'm due for my period but still have not gotten it. I normally always get my period on time when i was on the pill and even when I was off the pill for a while back in the day. 

What's going on with me?:confused:

I've also never had sore nipples before in my life O.O


----------



## ferens06

Lizlovelust- it could be one of 3 things. Ovulation, pregnancy or hormones. Iv experienced pregnancy symptoms from pill withdrawal myself, your body needs time to level out. For the other two matters- take a test :) good luck! X


----------



## lizlovelust

ferens06 said:


> Lizlovelust- it could be one of 3 things. Ovulation, pregnancy or hormones. Iv experienced pregnancy symptoms from pill withdrawal myself, your body needs time to level out. For the other two matters- take a test :) good luck! X

Hi well the last time I took a test was about a week ago today, it was still negative. but I guess it could have been too early?

i'm so confused, because I just feel pregnanyt too ya know and my boyfriend says he has that gut feeling that i am too.


----------



## MrsMM24

This thread picked up over the weekend. Let's hope that its a good sign for the 2012 babies!

SKEET, sorry to hear that you are sad, but happy that you two were able to talk and understand the decision. On the bright side, Dec is not too far and you can thoroughly prepare until then. GL Hun! FXD for your bfp this cycle!! :dust:

:wave: Welcome BELLAHONEY, and CONGRATS! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos. 

:wave: Welcome TWINKL3, DOOPERSGURL, TWICKYWABBIT, LITTLEAMB, ANGELLICK, MSDMORRIS, LISLOVELUST! FXD, and GL for the 2012 baby! :dust:

ANTSY, FXD! for OV!!! :dust:

KITCAT, we are still around the same timing, barely pink. I am looking for OV on Thur! FXD! :dust: future bump buddy!!

:hugs: BABYJM and STARLIGHT11 so sorry AF has come for a visit.

JANINE!!! CONGRATS!!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!

*AFM&#8230;* CD14, I am hoping this is my week, we will be having donations at the end of the week into next week. My CM has been hard to read, I typically have quite a bit after af leaves, it has been here, just not loads as I am use to OPKs are starting to show a little pink so I am getting anxious. I added green tea, from a suggestion on the threads, just want to give clear enough path for the swimmers to reach their destination. I got my preseed on Saturday so I think we have all the things we need, just waiting on the eggy. I have been working so much and trying not to obsess at the wait to OV I am so tired daily. Other than that, the weekend was as expected, with the 9-11 memorials and specials, I didn&#8217;t really rest, and this week, my exercises will pick up, and our daughter begins karate so, who knows, I guess I at least have enough to keep me occupied. My temps are also doing something, I don&#8217;t see how I am near my last coverline or a coverline at all&#8230; guess we will see. FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsVaughan

Any room for me :) Xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome :wave: MRSVAUGHAN of course there is room. FXD GL :dust:


----------



## lelex

Hi all!

what a great thread! I would love to join team 2012 :baby:
I'm turning 26 in 2 weeks and have just come off the BCP at the start of this month, so this is all very new to me and very exciting!! :happydance:

Lots of :dust: to all of you lovely ladies! And Fxd for lots of BFPs :hugs: 

P.S. How can i get one of those nice glittery team 2012 banners in my signature?


----------



## ferens06

lizlovelust said:


> ferens06 said:
> 
> 
> Lizlovelust- it could be one of 3 things. Ovulation, pregnancy or hormones. Iv experienced pregnancy symptoms from pill withdrawal myself, your body needs time to level out. For the other two matters- take a test :) good luck! X
> 
> Hi well the last time I took a test was about a week ago today, it was still negative. but I guess it could have been too early?
> 
> i'm so confused, because I just feel pregnanyt too ya know and my boyfriend says he has that gut feeling that i am too.Click to expand...

You should take a test when your period is due/late :)


----------



## MrsMM24

LELEX :wave: Welcome!!! Wishing you plenty of Luck and :dust:


----------



## gemgem77

Evening ladies,

How is everyone today?
I am soooo happy right now, I just got home from work and used my cb digi and got my 1st ever smiley face :happydance:
Does that mean we need to dtd for the next 3 days?!


----------



## lizlovelust

ferens06 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ferens06 said:
> 
> 
> Lizlovelust- it could be one of 3 things. Ovulation, pregnancy or hormones. Iv experienced pregnancy symptoms from pill withdrawal myself, your body needs time to level out. For the other two matters- take a test :) good luck! X
> 
> Hi well the last time I took a test was about a week ago today, it was still negative. but I guess it could have been too early?
> 
> i'm so confused, because I just feel pregnanyt too ya know and my boyfriend says he has that gut feeling that i am too.Click to expand...
> 
> You should take a test when your period is due/late :)Click to expand...

I've been due for my period since tuesday, and i took a test today and it still says negative.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

WELCOME NEWCOMERS!!!

GEMGEM==> :sex:!!!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Page updated ==> a lot of newcomers :) If i missed anyone let me know!!! 

Im still getting steadily darker opk's not quite positive, but its to the point where the DH seen my progression from yesterday morn, afternoon, evening, this morn, and this afternoon and said "wow it really gets darker every time" :D its always great when a man notices! Its not just in my head!!!


----------



## ferens06

lizlovelust said:


> ferens06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ferens06 said:
> 
> 
> Lizlovelust- it could be one of 3 things. Ovulation, pregnancy or hormones. Iv experienced pregnancy symptoms from pill withdrawal myself, your body needs time to level out. For the other two matters- take a test :) good luck! X
> 
> Hi well the last time I took a test was about a week ago today, it was still negative. but I guess it could have been too early?
> 
> i'm so confused, because I just feel pregnanyt too ya know and my boyfriend says he has that gut feeling that i am too.Click to expand...
> 
> You should take a test when your period is due/late :)Click to expand...
> 
> I've been due for my period since tuesday, and i took a test today and it still says negative.Click to expand...

I notice in an earlier post that you say you were regular on the pill- most people are unfortunately, because it's not a real period. You also said that you were regular back in the day- I was too, but after many years on bc my cycle went upside down when I came off it. I've been trying to conceive longer than my ticker, I just had to go back on the pill for a while. 

There's a lot of women on here that get a late period or absent period for a long time after stopping the pill, just because your body needs time to adjust. All your symptoms could be down to pregnancy, but also because your estrogen & progesterone is out of whack due to withdrawal. 

Go see the doctor I'd say, they can confirm for you  x


----------



## Wilsey

Took me five weeks to get my first period after coming off the pill. I totally thought I was pregnant but it was just all the hormones going crazy!


----------



## MrsMM24

GEMGEM, yes!!! Let's get it onnn..... DTD tonight! Get off BNB, and have FUN for the next three days! GL FXD, and :dust:


----------



## HisGrace

Hi everyone. We are back from our safari vacation. We had a great time. I didn't temp or test so I have no clue when I ovulated. We bd'd a lot though (hopefully not too too much and hopefully right on time). AF is due Saturday so I'm praying we have success this cycle.

Congrats on all the new BFPs!


----------



## Peters Pooky

I'm out. AF just arrived early!


----------



## U347464

Pls add me to the list. I'm a very late entrant.


----------



## U347464

Peters Pooky said:


> I'm out. AF just arrived early!

:hugs::hugs: Sorry love.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

:coffee:
 



Attached Files:







arrrggg.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Team 2012 Baby banners can be made https://www.sparklee.com/ <==== here


----------



## ferens06

Antsynewlywed said:


> :coffee:

Nearly there :happydance:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Hi All... thnx for this thread Antsynewlywed... I soooooooooo want baby#1 as well by 2012...lets keep trying peeps and do not give up...


----------



## skeet9924

Antsynewlywed said:


> :coffee:

So close!!! Keep Bding


----------



## HisGrace

I snuck and looked up my due date if we got pregnant this cycle. I told myself I would stop doing that because I just get my hopes up only to be let down. Well, I couldn't resist this cycl. My boobs are sore (not out of the ordinary) and I hadn't started cramping like I normally do by now.

Well, later on today I started cramping. My heart sank when I felt it. This keeps getting harder. I guess I'm getting to see how strong my faith is.


----------



## HisGrace

After I hit send on my previous post my eyes started watering then "it's only a test" came on the radio. :) I already feel better. God sure knows how to comfort me. :)


----------



## U347464

JehovahsGrace said:


> After I hit send on my previous post my eyes started watering then "it's only a test" came on the radio. :) I already feel better. God sure knows how to comfort me. :)

:hugs: Not familiar with the song but I'm gonna look up the words. I probably will recognize the song once I see the words.


----------



## TTC15

Add me to the list please =) 

Due date March 2012! Almost 14 weeks so far.


----------



## HisGrace

U347464 said:


> JehovahsGrace said:
> 
> 
> After I hit send on my previous post my eyes started watering then "it's only a test" came on the radio. :) I already feel better. God sure knows how to comfort me. :)
> 
> :hugs: Not familiar with the song but I'm gonna look up the words. I probably will recognize the song once I see the words.Click to expand...

It's a gospel song that I actually don't like much because always feel like the choir is yelling at me, but it spoke to me today. The chorus goes something like this:

It's only a test 
You're going through
It's going to be over 
Real soon
Keep the faith
Don't give up
Know that it's only a test

ETA - I don't think God is testing me by delaying our pregnancy, but I need to Keep the Faith and Not give up regardless!


----------



## bunni84

ok so i never knew when i O'd this month as i never got my delivery of OPKs in time....grr

BUT i decided to do the pregnancy test today on the off chance...and this is what happened

this is a 10 mIU test and it was a faint pink line, even DH saw it...i have inverted it as well

does it mean baby has just implanted and giving out HcG? pleaseee tell me

do i restest every day now?! just to make sure?

please tell me this is a :bfp: 

my hands were VERY shaky im sorry i was crying and in shock

is this what i been waiting for?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0803.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 22









IMAG0803_invert.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 17


----------



## ferens06

Im on my phone but i swear I see it! X


----------



## bunni84

ferens06 said:


> Im on my phone but i swear I see it! X

if we both saw it..and so did my hubby,....:happydance:

if its a 10mIU test im not very far along am i? baby only just started producing HcG?

confused...he he

i will re test daily now to make sure

do i change my ticker??:shrug:


----------



## gemgem77

Ahh congrats Bunny84 that's great news :happydance:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Holy Cannoli we have another BFP!!! just to be sure, get a frer asap! :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: <=== At least I would! :D :dance:


----------



## Coleey

Eeek congratulations!!
I really hope the good luck rubs off on me for this cycle!!


----------



## bunni84

Antsynewlywed said:


> Holy Cannoli we have another BFP!!! just to be sure, get a frer asap! :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: <=== At least I would! :D :dance:


i tried with superdrug test but nothing i think becuase i tested in the off chance i caught it v early

will re test daily to make sure lines get darker then move on to frer :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS BUNNI!!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!

*AFM* CD16, This will be the week to get it started. My CM has made a nice change and I am sure that OV is near!!! Donations have begun and the last will be Monday!! Best chances are directly before OV so here I go! My coverline temps should be coming in good as I think I see a clear pattern forming, and my CP seems to be shifting as of last night. Feeling really hopeful this cycle, as I have added so many different aspects. FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## jmandrews

wow i haven't been on this thread in awhile! sorry about that! i see more BFPs!!! congrats!
i am now on CD35... my last cycle was 32 days but its not unusual for my cycles to be long like this. im not sure when i Ov. I have test 3 times, all BFNs ... if AF doesnt show by monday im calling my Dr. :)


----------



## ferens06

11dpo with no symptoms whatsoever. Rahhhhh!


----------



## jmandrews

no symptoms can be a good thing too :) most people dont have symptoms. :dust: to you! it will happen! hope u get your BFP!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Can you add me to the list? I REALLY want a 2012 baby!


----------



## Coleey

Could you add me to the list please? :flow:
Hopefully this is a lucky thread!!


----------



## jaymee

Congrats to all the new BFP's since I have been here!! Today my AF is due, but no sign of her yet..and not really any cramping either. FXd that this is my month, ladies!


----------



## ferens06

jmandrews said:


> no symptoms can be a good thing too :) most people dont have symptoms. :dust: to you! it will happen! hope u get your BFP!

Aww thank you. I'd like to think that, but if this is what pregnancy feels like it's far too easy :haha: 

:dust: to you, hope we both get our 2012 babies


----------



## butterflies3

Good luck Jaymee!!! Fingers crossed you have some good news for us very soon:thumbup: When are you testing?


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Good luck Jaymee!!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ferens06

Oooo good luck :)


----------



## jaymee

idk haha my period is always on time...hasn't EVER been late even a day and I usually wake up to it in the morning, but nothing today. I want to test, but when i put my "due date" in it says I would only be 3 weeks 6 days and they say you usually find out at 4 weeks...so idk. lol


----------



## butterflies3

jaymee said:


> idk haha my period is always on time...hasn't EVER been late even a day and I usually wake up to it in the morning, but nothing today. I want to test, but when i put my "due date" in it says I would only be 3 weeks 6 days and they say you usually find out at 4 weeks...so idk. lol

Well I think you should :test::test::test::test:


----------



## janine0187

jaymee said:


> idk haha my period is always on time...hasn't EVER been late even a day and I usually wake up to it in the morning, but nothing today. I want to test, but when i put my "due date" in it says I would only be 3 weeks 6 days and they say you usually find out at 4 weeks...so idk. lol

No you are fine. Mine said the same and I was 3 weeks and 6 days too I think. I was definitely under 4 weeks anyways and it is only Sunday when I found out and same as you my period is ALWAYS on time and I usually wake up to it in the morning too.


----------



## jaymee

ooohh okay. Well I'm going to go get some dollar store tests in a bit to try. I have a CB digital, but don't want to try it just yet. My DH and I did a sort of test. Near when my period is due, if we BD at all it always causes bleeding. Well...TMI!!! We just did it 3 times and nothing...no sign of her at all. So i'm kind of excited!! We are finishing up cleaning and then leaving to get the tests :D Wish me luck! I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## janine0187

jaymee said:


> ooohh okay. Well I'm going to go get some dollar store tests in a bit to try. I have a CB digital, but don't want to try it just yet. My DH and I did a sort of test. Near when my period is due, if we BD at all it always causes bleeding. Well...TMI!!! We just did it 3 times and nothing...no sign of her at all. So i'm kind of excited!! We are finishing up cleaning and then leaving to get the tests :D Wish me luck! I'll let you know how it goes!

GOOD LUCK! :) You should try the CB digi. That is the one I used 1 day before AF and I got :bfp:


----------



## ferens06

I just figured out I had my dates all wrong, I'm only 5dpo :( in my mind this is the longest TWW ever haha.


----------



## jaymee

Got some dollar store tests...waiting to have to pee. lol


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

jaymee said:


> Got some dollar store tests...waiting to have to pee. lol

Hurry Hurry! LOL


----------



## jaymee

BFN :( dangit! Idk what's going on then...should I try another in the morning?


----------



## jmandrews

jaymee said:


> Got some dollar store tests...waiting to have to pee. lol

i would try it in the morning... the morning pee is the best. or if you dont u should wait several hours after peeing until you test


----------



## HisGrace

Try again in the morning, Jaymee. :dust:


----------



## bunni84

Think maybe it was evap line....tested now and nothing....I'm con

Code:

fused


----------



## lelex

Maybe you could test again with a digital test? 
Fx'd for you :hugs:


----------



## bunni84

I did and said not pregnant. Will wait until Sunday n re test....getting cramps now,hope it wasn't a chemical.....


----------



## Srbjbex

Sorry to hear about your confusion Bunni.

I just wanted to pop into Team 2012 and let you all know that yesterday I got my :bfp: 

My emotions have been a bit all over the place with it and it's only now that it is starting to sink in!! 

:happydance:


----------



## lelex

Srbjbex said:


> I just wanted to pop into Team 2012 and let you all know that yesterday I got my :bfp:
> 
> My emotions have been a bit all over the place with it and it's only now that it is starting to sink in!!
> 
> :happydance:

Fantastic news Srbjbex!!! Woohoo :happydance::happydance: Wish you a H&H 9 months :flower:

Bunni, I'm really sorry about your confusion, still keeping my Fx'd for you! :hugs:
off topic: is that your rabbit on your avatar? It's so cute - I'm a big bunny fan myself :)


----------



## doopersgurl

Srbjbex said:


> Sorry to hear about your confusion Bunni.
> 
> I just wanted to pop into Team 2012 and let you all know that yesterday I got my :bfp:
> 
> My emotions have been a bit all over the place with it and it's only now that it is starting to sink in!!
> 
> :happydance:

congrats hun :)


----------



## gemgem77

Srbjbex said:


> Sorry to hear about your confusion Bunni.
> 
> I just wanted to pop into Team 2012 and let you all know that yesterday I got my :bfp:
> 
> My emotions have been a bit all over the place with it and it's only now that it is starting to sink in!!
> 
> :happydance:

Congrats Srjbex :happydance: Had you been trying for long?


----------



## jaymee

Congrats Srbjbex! 

Unfortunately I got another negative this morning with fmu. So frustrating because my period is still nowhere in sight!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

@bunni- did you test again with a 10 miu? maybe theres still not enough hcg for another test... could it have been an evap?


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome back JMAND!!! GL FXD!! :dust: Try this testing thread...https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...-9-30-testers-join-me-5-testers-counting.html

FORENS and JAYMEE, GL FXD :dust: I think that you may have to wait a little longer to test so the lines are nice and pink!

:wave: Welcome JEN and COLEEY, wish you luck and :dust: that you get that 2012 baby!!

SO very soory for the confusion you are in right now BUNNI :hugs:

CONGRATS :happydance: SRBJBEX! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!

*AFM&#8230;* CD17, Got my Smiley this morning! Last night the stick was maybe one shade lighter than a +OPK!!! Donation was an *hour* ago!!! My CM and temp look good for this!! Best chances are directly before OV or ON THE SAME DAY!! My CP seemed to be shift 2 days ago. Feeling really hopeful this cycle! FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Srbjbex

gemgem77 said:


> Srbjbex said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your confusion Bunni.
> 
> I just wanted to pop into Team 2012 and let you all know that yesterday I got my :bfp:
> 
> My emotions have been a bit all over the place with it and it's only now that it is starting to sink in!!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Congrats Srjbex :happydance: Had you been trying for long?Click to expand...

Thanks!!!

We have been trying for 6 months (5 cycles ) although for the first couple of months we didn't really know what we were doing. Thought that having a bit of :sex: would be enough!!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

MrsMM24 said:


> Welcome back JMAND!!! GL FXD!! :dust: Try this testing thread...https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...-9-30-testers-join-me-5-testers-counting.html
> 
> FORENS and JAYMEE, GL FXD :dust: I think that you may have to wait a little longer to test so the lines are nice and pink!
> 
> :wave: Welcome JEN and COLEEY, wish you luck and :dust: that you get that 2012 baby!!
> 
> SO very soory for the confusion you are in right now BUNNI :hugs:
> 
> CONGRATS :happydance: SRBJBEX! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!
> 
> *AFM* CD17, Got my Smiley this morning! Last night the stick was maybe one shade lighter than a +OPK!!! Donation was an *hour* ago!!! My CM and temp look good for this!! Best chances are directly before OV or ON THE SAME DAY!! My CP seemed to be shift 2 days ago. Feeling really hopeful this cycle! FXD! :dust: :dust:

I had a very almost positive last night and then a definite negative this afternoon. Confused now! Have I O'd? Dtd last night and will again tonight to be sure. Think that's enough? Xx


----------



## futurephotos

Hi everyone! I'm glad to find out about the thread being moved- I haven't been on this one in a while :) Congrats to all the BFPS!

I'm 3 DPO and already anxious to test - I have a really good feeling about this month! I think having a June baby would be so great- DH and I have our B-day's in June!


----------



## HisGrace

Congrats Srbjbex:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Good luck MrsMM :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jaymee

Still no AF, but I'm going to wait until AF is due to be over to test again. I just hate seeing the negatives. If I don't get a positive by then I'm going to the doctor. I swear I'm pregnant though. I have hardly any symptoms except a little BB tenderness, had terrible heartburn today after eating spicy noodles, and I feel the pulling thing behind my belly button...but I'm NEVER late on my period. I have a calendar that calculates it for me and has yet to be wrong once. So...idk. I don't want to get my hopes up but I'm really hoping this is the month. Baby dust to all!


----------



## lelex

jaymee said:


> Still no AF, but I'm going to wait until AF is due to be over to test again. I just hate seeing the negatives. If I don't get a positive by then I'm going to the doctor. I swear I'm pregnant though. I have hardly any symptoms except a little BB tenderness, had terrible heartburn today after eating spicy noodles, and I feel the pulling thing behind my belly button...but I'm NEVER late on my period. I have a calendar that calculates it for me and has yet to be wrong once. So...idk. I don't want to get my hopes up but I'm really hoping this is the month. Baby dust to all!

Oooh Jaymee, that sounds promising! Fx'd for you :flower:


----------



## Donnaduggy

Please can I join team 2012?! I'm deseprate to have a baby in my arms then.


----------



## FamilyD

Hi Ladies 

Just to let you know I will be rejoining you we lost our little bean on Tuesday so once my body get's back to normal we will be trying again.


----------



## gemgem77

FamilyD said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just to let you know I will be rejoining you we lost our little bean on Tuesday so once my body get's back to normal we will be trying again.

Sorry for your loss FamilyD :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

So sorry family :hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

:hugs: So sorry for your loss FamilyD


----------



## MrsMM24

KITCAT, I think you should get another good DTD in tonight just to cover all bases. It sounds as if you OVd very recently. FXD GL :dust:

JAYME, GL FXD!!! Wait a little longer and test again. :dust:

:wave: welcome DONNADUGGY, I hope that you get that little 2012 baby!! :dust:

:hugs: :hugs: I am soo very sorry for your loss FAMILYD! I know how you must be feeling and there are really no words. I hope that the next little bean is a VERY very STICKY bean!! :hugs: Check this thread out, helped me alot when we decided to start right in again... https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-aft...-trying-again-straight-after-mc-ntnp-147.html

*AFM&#8230;* CD18, No Smiley, but the OPK was dark. Last night the stick was the same as yesterday! My CM and temp look good too. We know that you OV within 24-48 hours of a + so we have 1 more donation set then we will be counting down the days, trying NOT to SS :haha: Feeling really hopeful this cycle! FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## jaymee

The :witch: got me before I could even test this morning. Stood up from bed and just knew. lol Went to the bathroom and...sure enough...had to change my undies. Dangit! I didn't even cry though. Just happy to know rather than be wondering. So weird though. A 28 day cycle when I usually have 25-26. Never really had this happen. I'm thinking of doing OPK's this month so I can know for sure when I ovulate. Can anyone tell me the best way to use an OPK? When to start testing, where to get the cheapest ones ect. Thanks girlies.

FamilyD...so sorry for your loss. Praying for you.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

FamilyD said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just to let you know I will be rejoining you we lost our little bean on Tuesday so once my body get's back to normal we will be trying again.

So sorry for your loss :( :hugs:



jaymee said:

> The got me before I could even test this morning. Stood up from bed and just knew. lol Went to the bathroom and...sure enough...had to change my undies. Dangit! I didn't even cry though. Just happy to know rather than be wondering. So weird though. A 28 day cycle when I usually have 25-26. Never really had this happen. I'm thinking of doing OPK's this month so I can know for sure when I ovulate. Can anyone tell me the best way to use an OPK? When to start testing, where to get the cheapest ones ect. Thanks girlies.

I had that problem this month too, my cycle was randomly 31 days. It's definitely a downer!


----------



## MrsMM24

Sorry the witch flew in on you JAYME, wishing you luck and :dust: in Oct. Come on over to the testing thread.

As for the OPKs you should start testing on CD9. That is best. You should be monitoring your CM however from the end of af.... GL, FXD for you in the next cycle Hun!


----------



## jchic

IM OUT. Witch got me this AM. UGH!!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry the witch has set in JCHIC :hugs:


----------



## wantabby

still no sign of:witch:... I tested this morning, bfn.. temps are still above cover line.. I wish I knew what was going on with me!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

jaymee said:


> Can anyone tell me the best way to use an OPK? When to start testing, where to get the cheapest ones ect. Thanks girlies.

Heres a site that helped me alot when I was learning to opk https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html

Heres what I do to get the best bang for my buck https://www.amazon.com/Wondfo-Step-...HDN6/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1316199581&sr=8-5
internet cheapies havent steered me wrong. If you want you can get a pack of digis also, and only use them when you get a dark result on ur IC. That way the pack of digis will last you 2 cycles (if you get a 7 pack) and like 5 cycles if you get a 20 pack!!!(https://www.amazon.com/Clearblue-Di...ef=sr_1_1?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1316199825&sr=1-1) <===20 pack online

Hope it helped :)


----------



## ferens06

Sorry for your loss FamilyD :hug:


----------



## miss_nat84

Hi girlies :D sorry I've been a bit absent this month, my OH and I have brrn trying to take a more relaxed approach and stop thinking about it this cycle and it worked!!!!

I got my :bfp: this morning :dance: 

I'm soooo excited and nervous all at the same time hehehe
Sending lots of :dust: to you all still waiting to test and h&h 9 months to everyone else who also got their bfp's this month :) xxx


----------



## Antsynewlywed

:dance: woohoo!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats miss nat :happydance:


----------



## miss_nat84

Thanks girls :D it's very exciting :D I'm only 12dpo today, tested before AF was due :D


----------



## Miss_Kate

Please add me to this list!! I'm praying I can be up there with those who have those beautiful BFP's next to their names! :)


----------



## RainAngel

When's the best time to test for pregnancy? I'm hoping for a 2012 baby, and I'm fairly sure I'm testing too soon. i'm only 11 dpo, if i O'd (irregular cycles, ovulating and just generally funky :)) and i tested on dpo 8 & 9 with :bfn:s


----------



## miss_nat84

RainAngel said:


> When's the best time to test for pregnancy? I'm hoping for a 2012 baby, and I'm fairly sure I'm testing too soon. i'm only 11 dpo, if i O'd (irregular cycles, ovulating and just generally funky :)) and i tested on dpo 8 & 9 with :bfn:s

I tested 10dpo got a faint positive then tested again this morning being 11dpo and stronger positive :) it can take some ppl longer to get a positive test though Hun so as long as it's not too many days before your missed period then there's not really a right and wrong time to test :) if I were you id wait a few more days use FMU and test again :) GL Hun :)


----------



## gemgem77

Congrats miss_nat84 :happydance:


----------



## ferens06

Congrats again Miss Nat!! :)

The witch got me today. I was TTC a while back but went on the pill because my periods were all over the place, worked for me this time- 29 day cycle with no spotting at all  can't argue with that. Happy to hopefully be back on track, but it's the heaviest AF I've ever had.

Now to get that BFP.... :D xx


----------



## mel66

I'm pretty sure I'm on this list somewhere...

But I just got my BFP yesterday - but confirmed with a digital this AM!

WOOOOTTTT - still in shock!


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats Mel!! :happydance: 

Good luck ferens.. Hopefully everything is straightened out now!!


----------



## gemgem77

Congrats Mel :happydance: Were you trying for long?


----------



## mel66

gemgem77 said:


> Congrats Mel :happydance: Were you trying for long?

It felt like we where trying forever to get pregnant. But we got out BFP in our 3rd cycle of trying!

Thank you :) :happydance:


----------



## ferens06

Congratulations !!!! xx


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats to you mel!! And a H&H 9 months! :)


----------



## RainAngel

miss_nat84 said:


> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> When's the best time to test for pregnancy? I'm hoping for a 2012 baby, and I'm fairly sure I'm testing too soon. i'm only 11 dpo, if i O'd (irregular cycles, ovulating and just generally funky :)) and i tested on dpo 8 & 9 with :bfn:s
> 
> I tested 10dpo got a faint positive then tested again this morning being 11dpo and stronger positive :) it can take some ppl longer to get a positive test though Hun so as long as it's not too many days before your missed period then there's not really a right and wrong time to test :) if I were you id wait a few more days use FMU and test again :) GL Hun :)Click to expand...

i keep getting told to wait after i miss a period... my last period was 3 months ago! im hoping for a :bfp:, cause i really dont wanna do fertility treatments. (they scare the crap outta me!!)


----------



## HisGrace

Congrats Mel :dance:


----------



## ferens06

JehovahsGrace said:


> Congrats Mel :dance:

We have the same cycle


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats Nat!!!! So awesome :)


----------



## miss_nat84

Congrats Mel! We both got our BFPs on the same day!!!! :D how far are you? :D


----------



## miss_nat84

Wilsey said:


> Congrats Nat!!!! So awesome :)

We are only about 5 weeks apart how exciting!!! :D


----------



## Wilsey

So happy for your darl! Knew it would happen :)

Got yourself a little poppyseed!! :)


----------



## Bug222

Congrats Mel and MissNat!!! Wishing you a fabulous 9 months!!!


----------



## likeaustralia

Could I please be added? I'm in my second month TTC.. fingers crossed we have a lucky September. :)


----------



## kitcatbaby

Miss Nat great news!! Congrats :) xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

Wilsey...8weeks already? Doesn't seem long ago you got your bfp! hope all is going fab with you and your bean :) xx


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Congrats to everyone with a BFP!

I'm hoping this cycle is the lucky cycle!


----------



## miss_nat84

Wilsey said:


> So happy for your darl! Knew it would happen :)
> 
> Got yourself a little poppyseed!! :)

No im just waiting for my HCG to build up so i get a line that looks like yours :D
hehehe yeahhhh a little poppysead :dance:


----------



## Wilsey

kitcatbaby - ahhh feels like a lifetime for me!! Feel like time is crawling towards the 12 week scan!

nat - not long to go now! I never used a digi so never did see 'pregnant' but check you out - there is no denying it! :D


----------



## Antsynewlywed

CONGRATS TO THE BFPS!!!

Welcome Newcomers!!! 

Random question... has anyone considered getting a photographer for their birth? i was looking at a photographer on facebook and she did amazing work... like... its crazy when a photo of a stranger has the power to make you cry!



I DID NOT TAKE THESE PICTURES!!!
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 5









3.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 6









4.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 5









5.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Wilsey

My friends MW (who is luckily mine too) took pictures for them. Not professional by any means but still really amazing to see.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Antsynewlywed said:


> CONGRATS TO THE BFPS!!!
> 
> Welcome Newcomers!!!
> 
> Random question... has anyone considered getting a photographer for their birth? i was looking at a photographer on facebook and she did amazing work... like... its crazy when a photo of a stranger has the power to make you cry!
> 
> 
> 
> I DID NOT TAKE THESE PICTURES!!!

A good friend of mine is a professional, and I already asked her to do birth shots for me :).


----------



## RainAngel

Antsynewlywed said:


> CONGRATS TO THE BFPS!!!
> 
> Welcome Newcomers!!!
> 
> Random question... has anyone considered getting a photographer for their birth? i was looking at a photographer on facebook and she did amazing work... like... its crazy when a photo of a stranger has the power to make you cry!
> 
> 
> 
> I DID NOT TAKE THESE PICTURES!!!

when i finally get to have mine, i'm planning on having somebody do pictures. but i dunno how many people are allowed in the delivery room, or where.


----------



## butterflies3

:yipee::yipee:Congrats Miss Nat:yipee::yipee:


----------



## bunni84

UPDATE: im not pregnant...was a false positive.. AF started... :cry:

sorry girlies


----------



## kitcatbaby

bunni84 said:


> UPDATE: im not pregnant...was a false positive.. AF started... :cry:
> 
> sorry girlies

Awww no sorry darling :( x


----------



## jchic

bunni84 said:


> UPDATE: im not pregnant...was a false positive.. AF started... :cry:
> 
> sorry girlies

Sorry Bunni :( New month to try! Chin up, ok?


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS :happydance: MISSNAT and MEL66! Wishing youa H&H 9 mos!!!

:wave: Welcome MISSKATE, RAINANGEL, and LIKEAUSTR wave: hey Lady)

:hugs: Sorry af flew in FORENSE and BUNNI! :hugs:

ANTSY, I have heard about it, but just not willing to take pics during, :haha: I was a wreck the 1st time....

*AFM&#8230;* 4DPO, I have not been SS, don't plan to until at least 6DPO, so we shall see, I am feeling pretty good, and really good about my chances! FXD! My temps look good and are rising although slowly. FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## wantabby

GL MrsMM!! :dust::dust:

So sorry Bunni!! :hug:

:witch: came Sat.. So on to October.. I have a doc appt today... This month will be our 2 year anniversary ttc...*sigh*... Maybe this will be it!!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

@bunni :hugs::flower::drunk: 

@MRSM- I worry about that! haha I dont want to get:growlmad: at the photographer and kick her out and lose my $$$:haha: Good luck BTW- I have a strong feeling that this month is all you!!!

@Wantababy- I glanced over your chart and it made me :rofl::rofl: Your :sex: reminds me of me and my dh!!! 
B4 OV-:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:

AFTER OV- :sex: :sleep: :shower::mail::dishes: :sex: :coffee::laundry::telephone::sex::comp::toothpick::sleep::haha:


----------



## charliekay

hi ladies, i'd like to be part of team baby 2012, im determined to give birth next year lol! first mont trying so dont really hold out much hope for this month.

gud luck to all ttc :dust:

and congratulations to all that have got there :bfp:

xx


----------



## Antsynewlywed

OH YEAH!!! AFM! lol
Well IF i oved then it would have been around the 13th... not sure because i found out that i was temping incorrectly, I was temping when i woke up, and i dont always wake up at the same time... Im in college so mon wed and fri im up at 7 tu th and i sleep in til 10 and sunday I wake up at 830... so i guess it was inconsistant... I got a nearly positive opk on the 13th on the 14th my temp dropped a bit and it raised over the next 2 days, although idk how acurate because i suck at life... I dont remember if i posted the opk so ill post it (sry if i did post b4) I am actually quite unenthused about this cycle since Im not sure about ov... but i guess we will see... I have set up an appointment with gyno on the 18th of oct so i guess we will see whats going on then.
 



Attached Files:







arrrggg2.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wantabby

> @Wantababy- I glanced over your chart and it made me :rofl::rofl: Your :sex: reminds me of me and my dh!!!

Lol!!! I know right.. After this past month pre-O.. My hubby was like "No more.. I'm on strike..." lol!! Now he's good n ready again, but :witch: is here.. :haha: 

So he just builds up steam till we are back in the Ovulation time!! :thumbup:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Right! same here!!! dh will ask "can you just ovulate already so I can get a break!" 

On a sidenote... im rearranging the first page slowly but surely so ignore the "construction" We have so many members that when I need to make changes to someones name i have to search for 5 minutes everytime! So there is some method to my maddness... its just taking longer than i thought it would to alphabetize...


----------



## lelex

Congrats to all those who got their BFPs!! wishing you girls a H&H 9 months :flower:

And a big thanks to Antsynewlywed for putting so much effort into this awsome thread :thumbup:


----------



## Srbjbex

Front page looking great Antsy!!


----------



## skeet9924

LOL you girls make me laugh!! My Oh is lucky I dont see him that often or I'm sure he would be begging for a break to :haha:

Antsy: good luck this month!! and lots of :dust:

AFM: still waiting for :bfp: or af :coffee: lol can't believe I'm on a 3ww LOL


----------



## DBZ34

I finally got my sparkly Team 2012 baby in my signature. :) CD10 today and the CM is creeping towards watery as we speak. I'm really hoping I get a few more days before I ov...I would love a June baby (and I would be due right around our anniversary if it happened this month. What an awesome anniversary gift that would be!). Still lamenting the fact that DH is out of town until CD13 and I ov'd on CD12 last month. Crossing my fingers that we catch the egg this month, but I don't know how likely that is. 

And the alphabetizing of the front page is looking good. :) Keep up the great work, antsy.


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you so much for the link MrsMM24 :hugs2: ... Ladies - mind if a new member joins your group?

:dust: and to a great 2012 birthing year :D


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Welcome BUBU!!! 

EVERYONE! I COMPLETLEY RE-DID THE FIRST PAGE... NOT TO TOOT MY OWN HORN (*toot toot*) BUT IT'S AWESOME :D


----------



## kitcatbaby

Haha antsy fair play to you it does look great! Just missing a bfp next to all our names lol...hopefully soon! Xx


----------



## Bug222

The front page looks great Antsy!!! Thanks for doing such a great job!!

Go Team 2012!!!!!! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wilsey

Looks awesome!!! :)


----------



## skeet9924

Looks amazing ants!!! thanks so much for putting this thread together!!!


----------



## JennaLynn

Awesome antsy!!!! Great job, thanks for taking all the time to do that!!
:hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## HisGrace

ferens06 said:


> JehovahsGrace said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Mel :dance:
> 
> We have the same cycleClick to expand...

Hopefully we'll both get our BFPs this month, too. :)


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Awww you guys are making me blush... i just had some extra time at work... ALSO i went and stalked josephines team 2012 and found NINE unaccounted :bfp: 
IDK if they didnt realize the thread moved, or unsubscribed or what, but i added them!!! 
TEAM 2012 NOW HAS 32 BFP'S


----------



## skeet9924

woo hooo!!! Way 2 go team 2010 :happydance: Hopefully I can add to that this cycle before OH and I attempt our ttc break...ugh this is the longest cycle ever I am getting bored with it lol. :coffee: I'm on a 3ww


----------



## Antsynewlywed

lol Skeet... were delusional if were trying for a 2010 baby:wacko::haha:


----------



## miss_nat84

Antsynewlywed you did a FANTASTIC job on the front page it looks great! :D


----------



## janine0187

Can you take me down from the :bfp: list please? I had a MC on Friday.


----------



## MrsMM24

SKEET, I sure hope this 3WW ends soon with a bfp!! FXD :dust:

DBZ, FXD still, hoping you OV upon DH's arrival!!! :dust:

BUBU, welcome Hun! :wave:

ANTSY, the front page is AWESOME!!Loving it! :flower:

JANINE, so very sorry to hear of your loss! :hugs: 

*AFM* 5DPO, Looks like a temp dip to me. I am hoping anyway FXD! Not trying to get my hopes too high. I have not been SS, but I know that I have been pretty exhausted in the last 24hrs... Implantation??? Going to start SS tomorrow if the temp jumps back up!! I didn't start SS till 8DPO last time, so I will compare as I approach... FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## likeaustralia

MrsMM - it looks like I am one day behind you! Wouldn't it be great if we both got BFPs this month??? Here's hoping!! :)


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

*antsy:* The front page looks awesome!! You did an excellent job on it!

*janine:* I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

LIKEAUSTR, it would be better than Awesome!! I remembered when you joined up! This is it!!! We ARE going to be bump buddies!!!!


----------



## jchic

Janine - Im sorry hun....:hugs:


----------



## likeaustralia

Our first wedding anniversary is next Monday. We got a fancy bottle of champagne at our wedding to be opened on our first anniversary... I hope I don't get to drink any and we save it to celebrate next year. :)


----------



## lelex

So sorry for your loss Janine :hugs:

Antsy, I'm loving the new front page, well done :thumbup:


----------



## DBZ34

Sorry to hear that, janine. :hugs:


----------



## miss_nat84

Oh no Janine I'm so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

janine0187 said:


> Can you take me down from the :bfp: list please? I had a MC on Friday.

Oh Janine, :hugs:. Thinking of you.


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies!! Long time no update from me we have been taking it easy and I have been trying to keep my mind off babies for now.. those who remember, if they are still around, my oh had decided that he didnt want children. 

However, we have now started to sleep together again (finally!!) after our 'fallout'. I have not mentiond babies again but.. we are not peventing so there's always a chance i suppose!! This is a big step for us as i was worried for a time he wasnt going to want babies afterall!!!

Im so excited to see all the bfp's and i cant believe how long this thread is.. sad to see we are now up to 5 losses though. 

Hope all my olf friends are ok i am a little lost without u in all this new thread chaos!!! sooo long as well..

:dust: all round xxx

Antsy - i see in your sig u have used 84 pregnancy tests - in 3 months???! thats a lot eve by our standards girl!!


----------



## Wilsey

josephine - glad to hear things are starting to get back to normal! Maybe you will have better luck conceiving by not thinking about it! Hope when it happens you are both extremely happy and everything works out for the best :)


----------



## miss_nat84

Josephine - it's lovely to hear from you again and just like Wilsey said it's great to hear things are starting to going back to normal with your partner :) I wish you all the best hunni bunch :) it happened for me when my OH and I weren't thinking about it so it might happen for you that way too :D xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

Great to hear from you Josephine! Look after yourself darling and keep us updated! Xx


----------



## skeet9924

Nice to hear from you Josephine!! Hopefully with the lack of stress things will happen...

Janine.I'm so sorry to hear about your mc :hugs:


----------



## DaniJean

I know I am late to the game by just joining now but we are trying for a 2012 summer baby! Hugs and baby dust and best wishes for BFPs! :)


----------



## Antsynewlywed

@Josephine...:blush: ticker is correct... At 5 dpo I test 2-3 times/day until af... and then once or twice after af left... just incase... In my defence Ive been ttc for 3.5 months and all but like 5 of them were wondfo strips! 
I HAVE A PROBLEM!


----------



## twin trying

Hi everyone. I am new to this site, but I am for sure wanting to have my baby in 2012. I have been trying for about nine months, only five out of those months I actually tried cause of my husbands work. I am so excited to experience the pregnancy and have a baby with my amazing husband. So ready to start a family. : ). As of right now I am about three or four days past ovulation. I am so ready for my two week wait to be at its end. I just hope it is the month. My hubby just recently started taking fertilaid for men along with the motlity and count boost. If we get pregnant soon I will know it worked. Lol. Please wish me luck guys and I am keeping all of u in mind also


----------



## skeet9924

Sending lots of luck ..and some :dust:


----------



## miss_nat84

Soooo i just did another Clearblue Digital and it says i am 2-3 weeks after conception which means i am actually 4-5 weeks pregnant not 3 weeks.... so now im even more confused hahaha my last "period" must not have been a period, i must have already been pregnant then for me to be 4-5 weeks along :D im excited as that means im another week or 2 closer to my 12 week mark hehehe
Welcome to all the newbies and sending you lots of :dust: :D xx


----------



## Wilsey

Nat - can you go in for a dating scan?


----------



## miss_nat84

Im not sure :/ i have my first dr appointment tomorrow so im hoping he will be able to shed a bit more light on it for me :) i wish i could figure it out but its all sooo confusing right now lol, all i can think thats happened is that i ovulated twice last month...and that my last period was actually implantation bleeding not a period :)


----------



## Wilsey

You can always say you aren't sure when your last period is and they generally send you for a dating scan to confirm how far along you are. I'm sure saying you have two conflicting pregnancy tests would do it too. Although, I'm not sure if it's the same in NZ as it is in Aus.

Ohh definitely could have been IB instead of a real period. Would be cool if you could claim a few extra weeks. :)


----------



## JennaLynn

@ms nat, was the bleeding that u mistook for a period heavy at all?? I've heard that you can still bleed a few months into your pregnancy, was wondering how heavy it was???...


----------



## Armywife6110

Hope it's not too late to join! We want a 2012 baby.. My husband leaves for deployment in April and won't be back till 2013... On our 2nd month ttc. I have very looong irregular cycles. I'm going to try soy this cycle. Well see!! Congrats to all the Bfp. Can't wait for mine!!


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you for the warm welcome + :hugs2: to all those :bfp: ... and :hugs2: to everyone else too :)


----------



## miss_nat84

Jennalynn no it wasn't heavy at all not compared to my other cycles which is why I think it may have been IB :)
Wilsey I think I'll get my doc to look at my calendar and see what he thinks all the info is there :) the 2 conflicting tests I think are because the first one I did was late at night and may have been a bit diluted, ive been doing tests each morning to make sure they get darker and they are :D I think it's more accurate now hat I've missed my period, I had a feeling I was more than 3 weeks :)


----------



## pixie23

Hello ladies! I'd love to join. DH and I began trying in Dec. 2010 but his job has had us separated for quite a few months. We are finally back together and in our 6th cycle of trying.

:dust: to all


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: welcome to all the new ladies!!! ANTSY will have you added to that beautiful front page in no time! GL FXD! and :dust: to you all!

JOSEPHINE!!! :hugs: sooo good to hear from you, even better to hear that things are looking up and getting better between you and DBF! I hope they continue to progress, as well, I hope that you not thinking about it and just going with it all, presents a bfp! You must PROMISE, that you will come here and update us as soon as it does!!! GL Hun!

*AFM&#8230;* 6DPO, Looks like a temp increase!! FXD! I am getting nervous now. What is strange is, with our last PG, my DW got all the symptoms, the last couple of days, she has been feeling very weird. I however have been super tired. I even fell asleep on the train this morning headed to work (doesn't happen) plus, it is so early.... Not trying to get my hopes too high. I have not been SS, but today I am starting, FATIGUED for sure. Come on high temps next few days!!!FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## likeaustralia

Thanks antsy! Love seeing my name up there with all you wonderful ladies. :)


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies! I'm still in limbo ., bfn this morning .. I am super tired and have had very little spotting but no sign if af.. I'll test again in a few more days.. This in limbo stuff is getting expensive


----------



## Antsynewlywed

**UPDATED!**

& You're welcome LIKEAUST


----------



## kitcatbaby

@mrsmm... also at 6dpo full of a stinking cold and feeling sick to my stomach :( trying my hardest to remain hopeful! When are you planning to test? Will you wait to miss af? When is she due for you?
Fantastic pma hun you will get your bfp in no time with that attitude! :) x


----------



## miss_nat84

Goodluck mrsMM24 your chart certainly does look good :D xx
And goodluck kitcatbaby the flu symptoms were my first pregnancy symptom :D xx


----------



## futurephotos

I'm getting pretty close to testing for this month - I think I had IB yesterday, so I'm really excited to find out. I'm doing my best to wait a few more days!!


----------



## miss_nat84

Ooh goodluck futurephotos I hope you get your :bfp: hun :D


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hi lovely ladies!! Can anyone take a look at my chart and tell me what they tink? It's my first month temping/charting and I would love a more experienced opinion. Thank you, thank you!! :flower:

Still have a sore throat and dry mouth today and so darn sleepy I could fall asleep standing up! I'm going to try holding out testing till CD 33, September 28th. That's about 3 days past when AF should be due and 17 DPO. Hope I make it that long!!


----------



## Miaowzen

Hello, I would like to join in! I am at 8dpo and counting...

Symptom spotting:
- lots of crumbly, pasty cm
- feeling very hot at night, leading to insomnia
- woke up this morning due to getting a nosebleed
- had a cry during a fight with hubby
- IBS out of the blue today (this has happened before AF though)
- thought maybe I had a small amount of cramping this morning when lying there with a tissue over my nose...

Fingers crossed! I hope I am not making it up. 2 cycles ago I was sure I was pregnant and AF turned up anyway, so I don't want to get disappointed. We BD every day (sometimes more than once in a day) and haven't used contraception in a year so I worry that something is wrong with me, but my BBT charts look great I think.


----------



## Miaowzen

Oh wow, look at your chart babydreamer... that looks triphasic!


----------



## miss_nat84

1babydreamer said:


> Hi lovely ladies!! Can anyone take a look at my chart and tell me what they tink? It's my first month temping/charting and I would love a more experienced opinion. Thank you, thank you!! :flower:
> 
> Still have a sore throat and dry mouth today and so darn sleepy I could fall asleep standing up! I'm going to try holding out testing till CD 33, September 28th. That's about 3 days past when AF should be due and 17 DPO. Hope I make it that long!!

Hi lovely :) I just had a look at your chart and it looks good to me! Sore throat and runny nose were my first symptoms, i thought i was getting sick :/ tiredness hasnt really hit me until the last few days, and im about 7 weeks according to my doc :D Fingers crossed its your BFP hun :) xx


----------



## 1babydreamer

miss_nat84 said:


> 1babydreamer said:
> 
> 
> Hi lovely ladies!! Can anyone take a look at my chart and tell me what they tink? It's my first month temping/charting and I would love a more experienced opinion. Thank you, thank you!! :flower:
> 
> Still have a sore throat and dry mouth today and so darn sleepy I could fall asleep standing up! I'm going to try holding out testing till CD 33, September 28th. That's about 3 days past when AF should be due and 17 DPO. Hope I make it that long!!
> 
> Hi lovely :) I just had a look at your chart and it looks good to me! Sore throat and runny nose were my first symptoms, i thought i was getting sick :/ tiredness hasnt really hit me until the last few days, and im about 7 weeks according to my doc :D Fingers crossed its your BFP hun :) xxClick to expand...

Thank u so much for taking time to look at my chart! :) I'm flying out on a red eye tonight so I won't be able to temp peoperly again till Friday morning so I hope everything stays looking good. So nervous not be able to temp accurately right now!!
Thanks again and H&H 9 months to u lovely ladies!


----------



## likeaustralia

Good morning ladies. I am at 6dpo and got a good amount of EWCM first thing this morning. I read that it can be caused by a second surge of estrogen about a week after ov, but I'm still a little worried. Has anyone else had this?


----------



## twin trying

Likeaustralia, I have had the same thing pretty much every month


----------



## RoxieLovla

Been TTC for 3 months now. Fingers crossed this is the month!! :) fingers crossed for all. Happy 2012 Baby making :winkwink:xxxxxxxx


----------



## futurephotos

I was able to hold out this morning, so I still haven't tested yet! Last month AF showed CD 26 (which is tomorrow), but sometimes I'm as long as 28 days (Sunday). I wouldn't be able to count myself as "late" until Monday. 

I think that I had IB on Tuesday... would there be enough HCG built up in my system to show up on a HPT by tomorrow (3 days after IB) or should I wait until Sat. to test? Sat. is 4 days from IB and 1 day B4 expected AF. It would be CD27 or about 13 DPO. 

All this anticipation is killing me!


----------



## MrsMM24

KITCAT, wow, a cold was what I had my last bfp, and I couldn't tell if I was sick or they were symptoms. GL FXD! :dust: Hoping we will get bfps on same day!

FUTURE, 13 DPO? When are you planning to test?

1BABY, that is an AWESOME chart! Quite frankly is looks like a pregnant chart to me, when are you testing again? Worth checking out this test thread, I see a bfp in your near future.... https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...-9-30-testers-join-me-5-testers-counting.html GL :dust:

Welcome :wave: MIAOWZEN and GL :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* 7DPO, Temps staying high I am staying optimistic. FXD! I had a little headache this morning, it has subsided, and I have been getting weird feelings. I even had a dream (reading my journal you will see I don't really dream or I don't remember that I did when I wake) I recalled the whole thing to the wife who died laughing. I am still super tired. Still SS and Fatigue, headaches, and dreams are listed today... DW wanted me to test, but I laughed it off, not going for the early disappointment, she has little patience so I expected her to say that already... :haha: Come on high temps next few days!!!FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## ashleyp

I everyone I am 23 almost 24 been married just over a year. my husband and I just decided it was time to try for #1. I would like to join the 2012 baby team


----------



## kitcatbaby

Oooo I had no idea that a cold could be a symptom of preg! Just thought it was a cold but maybe its a good sign after all :) fingers crossed girls! Will try to hold off testing til Monday if I am physically able to restrain myself. Wish me luck ladies xx


----------



## HisGrace

I scheduled my laparoscopy for early next month. I'm hoping they can go in a fix everything and we can get our BFP this cycle.


----------



## futurephotos

Tonight I have kind-of a sore throat, I've felt like a furnace (my whole face has been flushed beet red!), I'm tired, and my boobs are slightly tender when touched. I'm thinking all pretty good symptoms!! I'll know by Sat. or Sun. when I test :)


----------



## 1babydreamer

MrsMM24 said:


> KITCAT, wow, a cold was what I had my last bfp, and I couldn't tell if I was sick or they were symptoms. GL FXD! :dust: Hoping we will get bfps on same day!
> 
> FUTURE, 13 DPO? When are you planning to test?
> 
> 1BABY, that is an AWESOME chart! Quite frankly is looks like a pregnant chart to me, when are you testing again? Worth checking out this test thread, I see a bfp in your near future.... https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...-9-30-testers-join-me-5-testers-counting.html GL :dust:
> 
> Welcome :wave: MIAOWZEN and GL :dust:
> 
> *AFM* 7DPO, Temps staying high I am staying optimistic. FXD! I had a little headache this morning, it has subsided, and I have been getting weird feelings. I even had a dream (reading my journal you will see I don't really dream or I don't remember that I did when I wake) I recalled the whole thing to the wife who died laughing. I am still super tired. Still SS and Fatigue, headaches, and dreams are listed today... DW wanted me to test, but I laughed it off, not going for the early disappointment, she has little patience so I expected her to say that already... :haha: Come on high temps next few days!!!FXD! :dust: :dust:

Oh my gosh really? I've been really feeling since the start of this cycle that this was THE ONE!!! I'm so nervous to test though! I'm just so scared to see that BFN! I'm out of town and away from my DH right now so I have promised I won't test till I get home and that's Wednesday at the earliest which will be 17 DPO/CD 33. But the wait is driving me CRAZY!! :wacko:
I haven't had my usual PMS cramping but some of my symptoms could be AF related, bloating, emotional, tired and achy. The other stuff, sore throat, dry mouth, super thristy all the time, are odd.

FXD for you too and I hope your temps stay high! It looks good so far :winkwink:. I know just what you meant about testing early! I feel so hopeful right now and I just don't want it crushed by a BFN!
Let's hope this is our month and we see the :bfp: soon!!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

So everyone, new plan of action...Im going to go buy a years worth of pads, tampons, midol, liqour, sushsi, hpt's, opks a cat that needs its litter changed every day and a one year pass to cedar point. Only then will I get my :bfp:... :haha:


----------



## bubumaci

Antsynewlywed said:


> So everyone, new plan of action...Im going to go buy a years worth of pads, tampons, midol, liqour, sushsi, hpt's, opks a cat that needs its litter changed every day and a one year pass to cedar point. Only then will I get my :bfp:... :haha:

:haha::thumbup::happydance:
Sounds like a plan :)

I was wondering - I would love to have the Team 2012 in my signature - could someone please tell me how to do it?

Thank you :flower:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Surely Bubu! if you click on my banner you will go to a page thats in German so its kind of hard to navigate....
But you can really go to any text generator... like https://www.sparklee.com/make?text=...&size=25&color=#FF0066&bkcolor=ffffff&angle=0
I made a quick sample at the link but you can change any aspect that that you want :) hope this helps


----------



## bubumaci

Yay - Thank you! Navigating was no problem - I live in Germany :)

:flow:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Oh! awesome! was it really german? I just assumed! haha


----------



## bubumaci

Yep - was German :) Good guess :winkwink:


----------



## pixie23

Just began another tww! Going to try and not symptom spot!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Antsynewlywed said:


> So everyone, new plan of action...Im going to go buy a years worth of pads, tampons, midol, liqour, sushsi, hpt's, opks a cat that needs its litter changed every day and a one year pass to cedar point. Only then will I get my :bfp:... :haha:

Hahahaha :rofl: That is great!


----------



## futurephotos

Antsy - thanks for the laugh!


----------



## gemgem77

I just got my BFP on frer!!!!! Can't believe it I'm in shock!! And futurephotos my first symptom was sore throat and thinking I was coming down with a cold!!!!:flower:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

GEMGEM!!! yay!!!! :dance:


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Antsynewlywed!!! It's so early though I can't believe it, I just want the line to get nice and dark now!! Prob been a bit premature with my ticker but couldn't help myself. If I got a faint line on a frer do you think a clear blue digi will say not pregnant?


----------



## mel66

gemgem77 said:


> I just got my BFP on frer!!!!! Can't believe it I'm in shock!! And futurephotos my first symptom was sore throat and thinking I was coming down with a cold!!!!:flower:

Hey that's awesome news gemgem77! What is your EDD?
I actually had the same symptom too - I thought I was getting a cold!


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Mel, congrats to you too 

EDD is 5th June, what about you?


----------



## mel66

gemgem77 said:


> Thanks Mel, congrats to you too
> 
> EDD is 5th June, what about you?

WOW it's very close to mine. May 31st is mine!
So exciting - Congrats to you :)


----------



## Antsynewlywed

I would prob wait for fmu to do the digi! post a pic of the frer! :D i love lines :)


----------



## gemgem77

Okay I will post it but remember it is very faint as I'm only 10dpo!! irl it is very deffinately positive and I will post more as they get darker over the next few days fxd x


----------



## gemgem77

How do I post a pic!!!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Click "go advanced" scroll down, manage attachments, choose pic. click upload pic and wala!


----------



## ashleyp

congrats gemgem


----------



## gemgem77

What do you think?? Will it get darker soon?:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







084 (2).jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## gemgem77

It's come out really faint lol irl it is definitely pink, hope you can see it!!!


----------



## Wilsey

I can see it! I usually have trouble seeing faint lines. Your chart looks really good too. I think it will definitely get darker :)


----------



## gemgem77

There's this pic too if it's any clearer?
 



Attached Files:







085 (2).jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## gemgem77

Ohh thanks Wilsey I was worried there for a minute thinking everyone might think I'm mad!!!! I can't get a great pic but am hopeful it will get darker!! :flower:


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Ashleyp x


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Oh thats a beautiful line! faint but i seen it right away!


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks so much!! I am on :cloud9:

DH is in shock lol I will really believe it when I do the digi, worried about doing it though in case it comes up not pregnant!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Your lines look like mine did at first! They will get darker! 

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Srbjbex this is so exciting!!


----------



## gemgem77

Thought I would post my clearblue digi that I did with fmu!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rosabelle

:happydance: Congrats Gemgem!!! :happydance:


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Rosabelle x


----------



## miss_nat84

That's wonderful news gemgem :D mine started off really light too, like REALLY light, but that was on an Internet cheapy, my FRER wS a bit darker then I did clearblue and it said pregnant :) then every morning I was doing Internet cheapies to watch my hcg get darker (yes yes I'm a poas addict lol) and it got darker every morning till I got my 2 lines that look just as dark as each other :) so yours will definitely get darker :)
Girls my first symptom was a sore throat and a stuffy nose and my stuffy nose stayed for about a week, but that was about 4-5 weeks into my pregnancy before I even knew I was pregnant :D a feeling like you're getting a cold is definitely a good symptom :D
MrsMM24 your chart looks really good! I hope those temps keep climbing :D xx


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Nat!! It's so exciting made even more exciting by having this forum to chat to everyone!!
I am nervous to do anymore ic's which is ridiculous I know!!! Was going to go and buy some more frer's do you think I should bother?!!


----------



## JennaLynn

No @gemgem!! Save your money for your child on the way!! :) a line is a line...enjoy it!!! Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## KaraDavis

Looking for a BFP in 2012, I wanna be on the list. Looking forward to lots of babys for everyone in 2012


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Jennalyn your right and i did refrain from buying anymore tests lol x


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Welcome Kara! do you know your profile says wtt?


----------



## miss_nat84

Yeah gemgem FRER tests are expensive save your money :) you got a pregnant on a clearblue, you can't get much more positive then that :D the only reason I was doing tests each morning was because I ordered like 40 pregnancy tests online and still have a bunch left so thought I mays well use some of them  and I tell you each one of them was nerve wracking as hell, even though id already had so many positives hahaha


----------



## miss_nat84

Welcome KaraDavis :)


----------



## Charisse28

Hi ladies! Please add me! I am on CD15 after taking a few months off to lose a few pounds, (have lost 13lbs. since the end of July) and DH and I are ready to actively ttc again. When AF comes again, (either on her own or by induction) We'll be using Femara and Ovidrel and TI! Hoping and praying for that 2012 :bfp:! Let's get it ladies!!! Woohooooo!!


----------



## miss_nat84

Hi girlies :) I had my dating scan today, they had to do a transvaginal u/s as there wasnt enough water in my bladder and she measured the gestational sack and I'm only 4 weeks 6 days according to those measurements, she said that could change though when they see the baby in 2 weeks. Feeling very confused as it doesn't add up to my LMP so hopefully when they see the bub in 2 weeks that will change... Feeling a bit disappointed that i wasn't far enough along to see it was really looking forward to it, but at she said everything looks good so far so happy about that :)


----------



## gemgem77

Wow Nat that's early. I rang the midwife this morning and she said they don't see me untill between 7-10weeks :( I know what your saying about the tests and I have so far refrained from buying anymore :haha:


----------



## miss_nat84

Yeah it is early but she said I'll be 7 weeks in two weeks and they will definitely see it then, glad I don't have to wait any longer I want to see it hehehe
You've done well hunni :D xx


----------



## pixie23

Congratulations gemgem! :happydance:


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Pixie :D


----------



## jchic

Congrats GemGem!!!! How long were you ttc my dear? Any special tricks of the trade you want to share? :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Jchic!!! The one thing I would say is get yourself some clearblue digi opk's. I got lucky the first month of using them and highly recommend them! 
Other than that I don't think we did anything different to what everyone does! We didn't even get to dtd on the day of ov due to work commitments, just either side! 
Fx'd that you get your bfp soon x


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS again GEMGEM, enjoy your excitement, a line is a line so get into preparation mode Hun!

Awesome that you got to get that scan MISS NAT!! Another TWW though right, I hated that... :haha:

*AFM&#8230;* 11DPO, Temps are still high, however, they seem to be on the decline. I don&#8217;t really feel like I did when I have been PG and had bfps in the past. I am trying to stay positive however, so I still have my FXD (tightly.) My stomach felt a little queezy this morning for about 2 mins. I am still *SUPER* tired. SS is decreasing = Fatigue is all I can list today, FXD! :dust: :dust:
How was everyone&#8217;s weekend? Good I hope!


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Mrsmm24, it's hard not to worry though. I have been so naive and when you read through what a lot of ladies including yourself have been through you feel very vulnerable.I need to stop worrying though what will be will be and everyone is different!! I have my fx'd for you this cycle x


----------



## likeaustralia

MrsMM - my temps were down this morning at 6am (my normal temp taking time), but I decided to go back to sleep for an hour and they were up .4 degrees when I woke up at 7:15ish. I kept the lower temp on my chart, but .4deg seems like a lot for just an hour, so I'm not sure what to think. Hoping that it shoots back up tomorrow...

I am having cramps and watery (but white/milky) CM today. Also feeling a bit dizzy on and off. I am also sleepy (hence the going back to bed...) and have had lower back pain on and off. Ughh - I just wish I could know right now!


----------



## MrsMM24

LIKEAUSTR, it still sounds good. Temp dips around 9/10 DPO have been successful implantation for alot of women so FXD!! Your symptoms mirror my 1st PG.... I'm hoping and praying for your bfp! And my own, loove to be bump buddies! :dust:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Feeling so nauseous today :( almost threw up after eating my dinner which I really didn't enjoy. Hope these are signs of a bfp just around the corner xx


----------



## likeaustralia

MrsMM24 said:


> LIKEAUSTR, it still sounds good. Temp dips around 9/10 DPO have been successful implantation for alot of women so FXD!! Your symptoms mirror my 1st PG.... I'm hoping and praying for your bfp! And my own, loove to be bump buddies! :dust:

Thanks MrsMM! You're always so encouraging and positive. I would LOVE to be bump buddies! Fingers crossed it happens for both of us this cycle.


----------



## miss_nat84

MrsMM hehehe yes another 2WW I suppose :p


----------



## Wilsey

nat - can't blieve you got put back a few weeks. I've heard of that happening and then at the next appointment baby has caught up and is back at the weeks you should be! Hope that's the case with you!! :)


----------



## miss_nat84

Wilsey - My last real AF was august 2nd which is why the doc thought I was 8 weeks today but scan came up 5 weeks today very confused cuz I had a small bleed august 28 and if I calculate it from that bleed I would only be not even 4 weeks and doc said there is no way I would have seen a positive preg test at 2.5 weeks in as the hcg wouldn't be starting to show in my urine yet so I can't work it out... I can't see how I could only be 5 weeks lol


----------



## wantanerd

Went in for Bloodwork at 11am and found out at 2pm I AM PREGNANT!!!!!! 

Hoping for a sticky bean!!!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Yeah, none of those dates really add up. Seems like the gestational age would be just over four weeks if your small bleed on the 28th was implantation. But because they always add two weeks (usually the two weeks before you ovulated based on a typical 28 day cycle) then that would make you 6 weeks right now. 

So confusing!!! Hope it all gets cleared up in the next appointment!


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats wantanerd!!!! :)


----------



## miss_nat84

Congrats wantanerd! H&h 9 months to you :D

Yeah it doesn't make sense to me Wilsey I think once they see the bub in 2 weeks they will give me a better sense of how far along I am :)


----------



## HisGrace

Hi Ladies. I just talked to my doctor today and she wants us to abstain or use condoms this cycle since I will be having my laparoscopy after I ovulate. I'm so bummed about not being able to try this cycle. It seems like November is so far away right now. I'm praying she can go in there and clean everything up for me so that we can get our BFP in November.


----------



## Bug222

Congratulations Wantanerd!!!!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

:happydance: woohoo wantanerd!!!


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats wantanerd!! Here's to a H&H 9 months. :) 

Good luck, Jehovahsgrace. I hope time will fly by for you and you get your BFP when you can start TTCing again. 

I'm in the 2WW at the moment. 4 DPO. A few twinges, but nothing really going on symptom wise. I felt similar twinges last month and BFN. I told myself I wouldn't symptom spot this month, but apparently I was just kidding myself.


----------



## gemgem77

Congrats wantanerd :happydance:


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations wantanerd! :hugs2: ... and Jehovasgrace ... GOOD LUCK! November will be here in no time, I promise :hug:


----------



## HLC2109

Hi ladies, I haven't been around in a while, so busy getting our new house sorted but now finally finished. So pleased to see all of the BFP's! congrats!

This has been my first month using CBFM and this morning i got these.....
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 12









photo1.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## bubumaci

I am pretty sure I am seeing a second line there :) :dust:


----------



## HLC2109

bubumaci said:


> I am pretty sure I am seeing a second line there :) :dust:

:happydance: Keep wondering if I am seeing things! 

This was a standard first response test not the early result, does anyone know the sensitivity of the standard first response in the UK?


----------



## pixie23

Congrats wantanerd and HLC2109!


----------



## doopersgurl

HLC2109 said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't been around in a while, so busy getting our new house sorted but now finally finished. So pleased to see all of the BFP's! congrats!
> 
> This has been my first month using CBFM and this morning i got these.....

congrats i totally see 2 lines :)


----------



## doopersgurl

wantanerd said:


> Went in for Bloodwork at 11am and found out at 2pm I AM PREGNANT!!!!!!
> 
> Hoping for a sticky bean!!!!!


congrats hun :)


----------



## gemgem77

I'm sure I can see a second line, congrats :happydance:


----------



## bubumaci

:wohoo: we are all seeing your lines :)


----------



## miss_nat84

I can also see a line woohoooo congrats Hun!!! And it's pink too even better :)


----------



## Flutterly

Ooo can I join please?? Pleeeeease!!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

So sure af is coming tomorrow have got mega period cramps like she will arrive any minute :( :( :( 
This ttc game is so frustrating! Xx


----------



## Rigi.kun

I'm trying for a baby in 2012 to continue the family pattern. Mum's mum was 1942, mum 1962, I'm 1992 and sister is 2002. I'd love to have my bundle of joy next year.


----------



## bubumaci

@ Rigi. that would be really cool if you were to manage that :) Heaps of luck to you :dust:


----------



## HLC2109

kitcatbaby said:


> So sure af is coming tomorrow have got mega period cramps like she will arrive any minute :( :( :(
> This ttc game is so frustrating! Xx

Don't give up yet! I felt exactly like this too and i Just got my BFP! sending loads of :dust: your way.
 



Attached Files:







photo2.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## HLC2109

Thanks so much for the congrats ladies, just took a First Response early and lines are darker still! see my pic above.


----------



## gemgem77

*HLC2109 * and *miss_nat84* come over to the June Bugs thread! x


----------



## miss_nat84

gemgem77 said:


> *HLC2109 * and *miss_nat84* come over to the June Bugs thread! x

June bugs? But I'm a may bug? Hehehe but I guess bub could come in June so why not hehehe comin on over :D


----------



## miss_nat84

kitcatbaby said:


> So sure af is coming tomorrow have got mega period cramps like she will arrive any minute :( :( :(
> This ttc game is so frustrating! Xx

Don't give up hope yet hunni, not till she shows, and even then if it's not normal it might be IB :) xx


----------



## lelex

Congrats Miss Nat, Gemgem, Wantanerd and HLC!!!! :happydance: Wishing you ladies a H&H 9 months :flower: Already so many BFP's on this thread, this in amazing :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Lelex :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

LIKEAUSTR, FXD! :dust:

CONGRATS :happydance: WANTANERD and HLC!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!

JEHOVASH, sorry you have to wait, but so happy things will be better for your Nov BFP! :hugs: FXD! :dust:

DBA, GL FXD! The testing thread is booming and we are following you to a bfp!

:wave: FLUTTERLY and RIGI!!!

Try to stay positive KITCAT, I know its hard, I think I am losing my positivity with you, I feel like AF is near.... Let's hold on we are still in it Hun! FXD! :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* 12DPO, Temps are still high but declining. I am not sure what's happening, I think that I only have fatigue as a symptom left. My bbs never began to get fuller and sore as they have with both previous PGs. However, this morning, they seem to be tingling. I also have been feeling a little hot at night, not sure what to make of it. It kinda feels like AF is on the way. I hope not, but I can't deny the feeling. I still don&#8217;t really feel like I did when I have been PG in the past. FXD (tightly.) I am still *SUPER* tired. SS is decreasing = Fatigue is all I can list today and it isn't as bad as the last few days. :dust: :dust:


----------



## doopersgurl

good luck mrsmm24 :)


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Go mrsmm!!! Fx'd!!!


----------



## likeaustralia

Good luck, MrsMM!! My one symptom that's really sticking out is really sore (and seemingly huge) boobs. Temps are indeterminate. Still haven't tested at all, but fingers are tightly crossed here as well!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Af due tomorrow just tested and surprise surprise its a bfn :( just waiting for her to show her ugly face! Still feeling very nauseous and off my food but surely if the hormones were causing these symptoms they would be high enough to show a bfp?! Better luck to you Mrsmm! Xx


----------



## ashleyp

So I am looking for some advice I just started ttc a week and a half ago and I have been having a lot of symptoms that most people would say I'm pregnant but I have also heard that you can have some of the same symptoms after you get off bcp I am not sure if I should wait it out and see if my period comes or just take a test? Has anybody else heard of coming off bcp and having symptoms of pregnancy and not being pregnant?


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies.. Super late and bfn at Drs.. He told me to wait a month if af isn't there then to come back... Guessing maybe I didn't ovulate this cycle :shrug:


----------



## kitcatbaby

ashleyp said:


> So I am looking for some advice I just started ttc a week and a half ago and I have been having a lot of symptoms that most people would say I'm pregnant but I have also heard that you can have some of the same symptoms after you get off bcp I am not sure if I should wait it out and see if my period comes or just take a test? Has anybody else heard of coming off bcp and having symptoms of pregnancy and not being pregnant?

Hi darling!
Since starting ttc I have had every pregnancy symptom in the book! My advice is wait until the day your period is due before testing. Early testing costs a fortune in tests and its very frustrating to keep seeing bfns. Babydust to you xx


----------



## Wilsey

ashleyp said:


> So I am looking for some advice I just started ttc a week and a half ago and I have been having a lot of symptoms that most people would say I'm pregnant but I have also heard that you can have some of the same symptoms after you get off bcp I am not sure if I should wait it out and see if my period comes or just take a test? Has anybody else heard of coming off bcp and having symptoms of pregnancy and not being pregnant?

Hi! I was convinced I was pregnant the first month after coming off bcp. Turns out it was just all the crazy hormones and the levelling out that happens when you stop taking the pill. I got my first AF 5 weeks later. 

For some it can take a while to become regular again. Luckily after that 5 week wait I got my AF every 25/26 days.

Definitely wait and see what happens rather than testing. It does cost a lot!

Best of luck! :)


----------



## ashleyp

Hi darling!
Since starting ttc I have had every pregnancy symptom in the book! My advice is wait until the day your period is due before testing. Early testing costs a fortune in tests and its very frustrating to keep seeing bfns. Babydust to you xx[/QUOTE]

Thanks that was what I have been thinking too just frustrating having symptoms and not knowing one way or the other


----------



## kitcatbaby

ashleyp said:


> Hi darling!
> Since starting ttc I have had every pregnancy symptom in the book! My advice is wait until the day your period is due before testing. Early testing costs a fortune in tests and its very frustrating to keep seeing bfns. Babydust to you xx

Thanks that was what I have been thinking too just frustrating having symptoms and not knowing one way or the other[/QUOTE]

Not knowing is the worst part! There is a lot of not knowing involved in ttc. There have been a few months where I would have bet money on me being pregnant and the symptoms turned out to be nothing. It's rubbish but definitely gets easier after a couple of months. Good luck! Xx


----------



## butterflies3

Congrats HLC2109!!!!


----------



## ashleyp

xx[/QUOTE]

Thanks that was what I have been thinking too just frustrating having symptoms and not knowing one way or the other[/QUOTE]

Not knowing is the worst part! There is a lot of not knowing involved in ttc. There have been a few months where I would have bet money on me being pregnant and the symptoms turned out to be nothing. It's rubbish but definitely gets easier after a couple of months. Good luck! Xx[/QUOTE]

I sure hope so since everything i feel makes me think i am then i look at what the bcp does once your off it and I don't think i am. I'm just glad I havent told many people that I'm trying since the people that do know keep saying I am when I doubt it.


----------



## HisGrace

Congrats WANTANERD and HLC!!! :dance:


----------



## HisGrace

MrsMM, what does AFM mean? I checked the lingo thread, but i don't see it there. Good luck to you, too. Praying that this is your month. :)


----------



## Antsynewlywed

AFM-As for me.


----------



## kitcatbaby

So af is here :( knew I was out this month! I'm now on to cycle 7 :( I hate this! Xxx


----------



## pixie23

ashleyp said:


> So I am looking for some advice I just started ttc a week and a half ago and I have been having a lot of symptoms that most people would say I'm pregnant but I have also heard that you can have some of the same symptoms after you get off bcp I am not sure if I should wait it out and see if my period comes or just take a test? Has anybody else heard of coming off bcp and having symptoms of pregnancy and not being pregnant?

I had every seemingly possible pg symptom when I came off bcps. I was moody, exhausted, nauseaus, sore bbs and nipples, and those are only a few, and my cycle lasted about 42 days.
As the other ladies have said, don't waste your money yet.


----------



## pixie23

:hug: kitcatbaby


----------



## miss_nat84

Here's some more :hugs: for you kitcatbaby xx

Asleyp you know whats funny the month I feel pregnant is the only month I didn't really have any symptoms before I tested lol bc can really play around with your hormones I thought I was pg first month of having my implanon out too and also got my AF 5 weeks later, but it certainly doesn't always take a long time to fall after going off bc, I was on bc for about 11 years and I fell in my third (or 4th) cycle I'm still clarifying that bit hahaha


----------



## wantanerd

I have known for three days I am pregnant and all the symptoms are coming! I am not pukey yet but damn I am bloated but at least now I know what it means and it confirms to me all this is real!


----------



## MrsMM24

KITCAT :hugs: Hun, I know how you feel, this is very hard... but hang in there, the end result is soooo fabulous. We are past 2 yrs and have no plans to stop any time soon unless bfp or doc says otherwise. :hugs:

SKEET, Maybe the MC is still confusing your body. I hope that it straightens out for you really soon! :hugs:

ASHLEY, I haven't been on BC so I can't comment on that, but I would think that as with most ladies on BNB and in this thread, the hormones are decreasing. Still, a bfp IS possible so FXD! I would just wait to test as seeing the bfn and the $ it costs is sometimes devestating... GL FXD! :dust:

Thanks ANTSY, I get caught up in abbreviations soooo much... Sorry JEHOVAHS.

*AFM&#8230;* 13DPO, Temps are still high and began to rise again, this is getting confusing. I wasn't able to stay sleep last night (although I was sleep for more than 4 hrs before I took my temp) but I am not feeling as fatigued. Tingling in the bbs has subsided, and they feel regular. I do typically feel heavier when af is arriving so I am just confused. *BFN!!!* on the test this morning, but no :af: so my FXD still! Also still feeling a little hot at night, not sure what to make of it. I still don&#8217;t really feel like I did when I have been PG in the past, but that bfn may have me down and missing some signs... SS = None, is all I can list today. :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi, please can I join the list? Ttc baby no 1 since end of may. Come on October bfp!! I'm on cd6 x


----------



## Charisse28

Huge CONGRATS to all the newly Preggo ladies:) Can't wait to finally get a real, sticky BFP for a 2012 baby!


----------



## DBZ34

ashleyp said:


> So I am looking for some advice I just started ttc a week and a half ago and I have been having a lot of symptoms that most people would say I'm pregnant but I have also heard that you can have some of the same symptoms after you get off bcp I am not sure if I should wait it out and see if my period comes or just take a test? Has anybody else heard of coming off bcp and having symptoms of pregnancy and not being pregnant?


Like the other ladies said, I would wait before buying tests. When i got off bcp, I was convinced I was pg at first with all the symptoms I was experiencing. But AF came 29 days later, without a withdrawal bleed. And then last month, everything changed and I realized that what I was feeling was my body adjusting to being off the bc. And now the fun has really started. 

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. I hope the TTC journey is short for you and things become more clear. :)


----------



## AliiDos

Sign me up!! 
Can't wait to.spend Christmas 2012 with my first baby! :D
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## bubumaci

@ AliiDos ... that sounds just so lovely :)

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: to all the new ladies here!

I'm with you CHARISSE, really hoping I will have that sticky bean soon....

*AFM&#8230;* 14DPO, Temps are still high but going back down.... Still not sleeping as good, probably just sad. Not to mention DW is taking this bfn alot harder than our others, she really thought we were PG. BFN on the test this morning, but no :af:! Not planning to test again, just wait on that damn withc. SS = None. Oct is also the month our daughter was born so...:dust: :dust:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Welcome newbies :) the list is updated! 
Mrsm--- im not temping but im right along with you 15 dpo bfn no af... only time will tell...


----------



## Hoping4Bump89

hiya could I join the team:flower:

TEAM 2012 ALL THE WAY!!!:winkwink:


----------



## jchic

Antsy - you arent out til the witch comes knocking on your door! :hugs:


----------



## DBZ34

:hugs: MrsMM. Don't get too discouraged. You're not out until AF arrives. If this month isn't the one, I hope the next one is. :)


----------



## broodybelle

Just remembered that I didn't update this thread. Got my BFP yesterday on our second cycle of trying, using CBFM and Preseed for the first time.

Fingers crossed for lots more BFPs for all of you lovely ladies and a sticky bean for me.
xxx


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats broodybelle!!!! :D


----------



## kitcatbaby

Mrsmm...don't give up til you see that ugly witch! You just never know...
And if not then October MUST be your lucky month...and mine I hope! Xx


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Hey does anyone know anything about/have tried the First response fertility test??? I got a coupon for them with my pack of FRER's...


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Antsy, I've used them. But I don't know on a scale how great they are.

I'm had a bit of cramping tonight, and I have major breast tenderness the past couple days, so I am really hoping it's not in my head.


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations broodybelle!!! :hugs2::dust:


----------



## RainAngel

Antsynewlywed said:


> Hey does anyone know anything about/have tried the First response fertility test??? I got a coupon for them with my pack of FRER's...

they're supposed to be really good. Not sure. I got the same coupon and going to the store to get some :)


----------



## pixie23

Congrats broodybelle!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Grrrr... Im on CD 40. Temps are low. like low low... (just judging by ther last 2 days.) 96.4 and 96.6. 16dpo... so im thinking im out this month. Even if i ov'ed late the last BD was on the 13th... frer :bfn:


----------



## MrsMM24

ANTSY, I think we are both out.... 

Hopefully, next cycle, if not this one, is the one for you, me, and KITCAT!! :dust:

:happydance: CONGRATS BROODYBELLE! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!

*AFM&#8230;* 15DPO, Temps took a huge dive.... Still not sleeping as good, probably just sad. I actually read alot of encouraging words from quite a few of the ladies I communicate with on BNB yesterday and it made me feel soooo much better heading into Oct. Not so discouraged as I wait on AF.

I hope that you all are geared up for a good weekend.


----------



## Srbjbex

It was obviously not meant to be... I miscarried earlier this week:cry:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Oh no SRBJBEX :hugs: :hugs2: :cry: :(


----------



## butterflies3

So sorry Srbjbex:hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

:hugs: Srbjbex


----------



## HisGrace

I started using an OPK this cycle before the doctor told us we should abstain this month. I decided to keep using the OPK anyway just to see when I ovulate. I got a smiley face today and I am so tempted to try this month and just reschedule the laparoscopy for the beginning of my next cycle. The nurse at the surgery center left me a voicemail, but I'm not sure what she wanted. Part of me is hoping she's telling me that they need to reschedule my surgery so DH and I can BD the weekend away. I'm so bummed about this whole thing.


----------



## pixie23

:hug: Srbjbex

I love your verse JehovahsGrace!


----------



## DBZ34

So sorry to hear that Srbjbex :hugs:


----------



## kaboom

So sorry Srbjbex xx


----------



## bubumaci

Srbjbex :hugs2: So sorry to hear that! :(


----------



## MrsMM24

SRBJBEX, :hugs: I am so sorry to hear your news. :hugs:

*AFM...*AF surprised me on Saturday, a little early and did not come in roaring like a lion as usual, it was so very strange. But, on a different note, she has made it very easy to track, 1st of the month... I hope to be in the egg chase by mid-month and test right at the end, near our daughter's b-day! Trying now to build up all that hope I had in Sept!


----------



## bubumaci

:hugs: MrsMM24!!! Hey - if that is your cycle, then we might well be chasing eggs, testing etc. at the same time :dust: :hugs2:


----------



## MrsMM24

BUBU, I think we just might, and we will have to graduate to bump buddies!! FXD!


----------



## likeaustralia

bubu and MrsMM - I should be ovulating around the 15/16th and testing at the end of the month as well. Best of luck to all three of us this month... Here's hoping we'll all get some little Halloween pumpkins! :D


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies time for another update from me! Gosh there's so many bfp's to send out congratulations for and hopes of happy and healthy 9 months. xx

Sorry to hear your bad news Srbjbex. :hugs: Thinking of you..

Hi to kitcatbaby!!! Sorry af got you again chick, it has been helping me to not focus on it so much, even though there's only been 1 cycle I've done that for , plus I knew we couldnt get pregnant as we didnt dtd, so i didnt think about it. its easier said than done this month though!!

Hi Mrs.MM!!! Glad to see you're still here cheering the team on. Hi and congrats miss_nat!! congrats wantanerd also!! I bet there's lots of others I recognise with bfp's in this super long thread though so sorry if I missed you!

We dtd only twice this month, but it was during my fertile time so you never know!! I am due on any day now!! Last month my cycle was only 29 days, i am thinking it may have something to do with the chemical, its usually between 32-34 but can be longer... well today is day 31 and I find myself drawn towards bnb once more!!! 

Wish me luck - and we will see if this not thinking about it *at all* thing pays off !! xxx 

:dust: to all and :hugs: all round also hehe xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

Lots of us on the same cycle now ladies :) its always nice to gave people to whine with during 2ww :) 
Great to hear from you Josephine! Xx


----------



## MrsMM24

KITCAT, I think that we have just added you as a TTC buddy!! Let's chase this egg!

JOSEPHINE!!! YAY!! :happydance: so good to hear from you. Glad to hear that things are continuing to be better and now even hopeful new beginnings.... :winkwink: I wish you luck this NTNP cycle! :dust:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey! Thank you for adding me to the list 
I am on CD 9 now so waiting to ov! Got everything crossed that this is our month! 
Good luck girls xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

Yay to ttc buddies and future bump buddies!! Let's get positive about little October Halloween pumpkin beans :) let's do it girls! Xx


----------



## Wilsey

I have my fingers crossed for the whole 2012 team!!! :D

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## pixie23

Sorry AF got you ladies. 

I'm nearing the end of my tww and I haven't tested yet. AF is due friday so that is the day I intend to test. I don't feel pg, and had AF like cramps yesterday so I was sure she was coming but now I'm not so sure as the cramps are gone today. I have had a lot of spotting this cycle which is very abnormal for me so I'm not sure what is going on. I'm excited but trying to not get my hopes up.


----------



## MrsMM24

PIXIE FXD! :dust: Hoping af stays far far away for at least 9 mos!!!

*AFM...*AF is easing out rather quickly. I was heavy for couple days and light to spotting yesterday and now, spotting.... I am ready though, today I began to finalize "donations" scheduling and shipping, and got all my vitamins, etc (baby aspirin, B6, green tea, folic acid, Primrose Oil, etc... It appears that OV will come in the next couple weeks, plan, plan, plan, that's what I am up to!


----------



## josephine3

Hi guys so lovely to hear from kitcat and Mrs.M! 
I am still hangin round (hehe) as yet unnoticed by the oh :blush: for some reason I am getting drawn back to bnb now my af is due wonder why hehe...

No real signs of her today soo thats good. I have not even allowed myself to buy any tests i dont want the temptaion of them sitting there. Im waiting until a least a week late to test :wacko:

Anyone else due on round now? :dust: to you all xx


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I swear if it turns out I'm not pregnant, I will be so upset at myself for making myself feel this way. I feel like I will be throwing up any second, and the nausea always hits at night. I'm exhausted. I have heartburn. My breasts hurt SO bad and feel heavier than normal. I'm gassy and I also have white discharge. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ToyFish

Hi Ladies! 

Just stalking TTC threads-me and dh are ttc our 1st and I have been all over bnb :wohoo: reading & researching! I am hopeful that we'll get it on our 1st mo ttc, but it's totally up to God as we are def doing our part :winkwink::sex: I have a diva cup and i've heard about using that and Insteads etc...hips up, legs out, knees, butt, stand on your head, everything lol...I feel really calm and I am going to stay that way. I am not going (well ima try not to) test early and just let nature take its course. I really dont want to stress as the last 2 months I thought I was, had every symptom in the books (and on the web) heck i think I even made some up :haha::fool: all to find out, I wasn't crazy, but I had 2 cysts (one on each ovary) that were releasing pregnancy hormones!! Cycles were delayed and everything! This never happened before, plus it was the first time dh had actually ummm...*tmi* during my O time. Seeing all of those *BFN* was terrible esp feeling sooo preggo :sulk: I was disappointed...So, now I'm just takin it one day at a time and chillin wit it lol :) I do feel like this is the month, so I have FXD and sending :dust:to you all!

Sorry long post needed to vent I guess :)...but can you add me to Oct 31st please?! Thanks!!

*TEAM 2012 BABY!!!*


----------



## CuddleBunny

May I be added please? :dance:

Good luck everyone! :dust:


----------



## bubumaci

Just here to sprinkle a bit more :dust: for this hump-of-the-week-day :)

:wave:


----------



## lorileigh

I'd like to be added to the list too please. My hubby and I just started trying and I would love a support group and a 2012 baby <3


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: to the new ladies added! I hope that you get that sticky bfp and 2012 baby!!

Hi BUBU... :wave:

*AFM...*Nothing new to report, all can be seen in my chart, I am preparing for OV in the next week or so. Getting everything in order! As many can remember or read in my journal, I am going to use baby aspirin, robitussin, folic acid, even primrose oil, B6, green tea, preseed, softcups and at a minimum 3 "donations". We are going to try SMEP!!! We will catch this eggy in Oct!!!


----------



## bubumaci

:awww::yipee::headspin::drunk::wohoo: Hi MrsMM24 :wave: :D


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Check you out bubu! I guess we will see if gail is a quack!


----------



## wantabby

I am still waiting to ovulate.. I'm on CD19.. Praying October is it!! 

Bubu ~ lets hope Gail is right!!


----------



## bubumaci

Awww - thanks wantabby! :) :hugs: GL and FX and :dust: to you too :)


----------



## josephine3

AF got me :( I was so hopeful too. I guess it doesnt matter whether u think about it all the time or not at all. what will be will be and what isnt, will be nasty af!!!! Grrrr. bit annoyed cos as we are ntnp i know i only hit the fertile period every few months. I cant 'encourage' him to dtd more during that time as he is a delicate creature and i dont want to push things back even further!

Good luck to all those still in xxx


----------



## kaboom

I tested this morning and got a :bfp:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## butterflies3

kaboom said:


> i tested this morning and got a :bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

congrats!!!


----------



## bubumaci

kaboom said:


> I tested this morning and got a :bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::hugs: Congratulations!!! That's wonderful news :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Oh yay!!! Congrats!!! Congrats!!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos KABOOM!!! I am off to update the testing thread.... hehehe...


----------



## Angel Thorne

Hi there girls .. :)

I'd love to join this group .. Ive been TTC since Dec 2010 ... 
I hope In 2012 i have the baby i've been waiting sooo patientley for .. :) :cloud9:

Godd luck & Baby dust to all 

Angel Xxxx


----------



## josephine3

Congratulations kaboom!! hurrah!! xxx


----------



## ToyFish

kaboom said:


> I tested this morning and got a :bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay!! :happydance: Congrats Kaboom!! Wishing you a H & H 9 mos!


----------



## Oyile

Hi pls I will like to join can you add me 'oyile' thanx.Wish all the ladies BFP soon.


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: welcome OYILE, I hope you get that bfp sooner than later :dust:


*AFM...*Nothing new to report, all can be seen in my chart... CM checks begin today, and OPKS starting this weekend. Stocked up on baby aspirin, robitussin, folic acid, even primrose oil, B6, green tea, preseed, softcups and "donations". Operation Prepare for SMEP has begun!!! I have been exercising really regularly as well so I am feeling good.


----------



## pixie23

congrats kaboom!

AF is due tomorrow. I've had a bit of spotting nearly every two days or so which I've never had happen before. I haven't tested yet, I've been doing really well holding off. I'm going to test tomorrow if AF doesn't properly arrive by then.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

CONGRATS KABOOM!!! :dance: 

Ever notice how the :bfp:'s come in sets? We may have a little dought period when theres none, but then all of the sudden its like a wave of them!!! fx'd that Kaboom is just the start of this set!


----------



## HisGrace

kaboom said:


> I tested this morning and got a :bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations! :dance:

Happy & Healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## Chiles

Add me to the lists of 2012 baby!


----------



## pixie23

I'm out this cycle. starting to feel like it's never gonna happen.


----------



## bubumaci

pixie23 said:


> I'm out this cycle. starting to feel like it's never gonna happen.

:cry: :hugs: Chin up ... it will happen! :flower:


----------



## butterflies3

Im out once again:cry: witch got me last night, onto cycle 15 :sad1:


----------



## bubumaci

:cry: my DH just got the results of his SA ... and they are catastrophic :cry: Apparently the doctor had to hunt for forever just to find one "whole" sperm and even then he said that one cannot be sure that it doesn't have a genetic defect. :cry:
So - natural conception is 100% not possible ... and the chances via ICSI are apparently also quite slim. ... but we shall see what the clinic says on the 17th (have an appointment already) - based on my friend's research (who has had two successful pregnancies through them), they are the best in Germany if not in Europe and have a much higher success rate than other clinics.

Please keep fingers crossed for us!! :cry:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Awww bubu :( :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Not really the best wedding anniversary present (tomorrow + Monday and we are celebrating tonight) is it ... :(


----------



## Antsynewlywed

not at all :( where do you go to get a sa? ive been curious fo a couple weeks now.


----------



## bubumaci

To a urologist. The clinic has said that they will run all the tests again - but I think, now that we have had the same crappy results twice, we will just have to keep our fingers crossed that the doctors and science can do some magic! :)


----------



## wantabby

So sorry bubu!! :hug:


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: BUBU!!! :hugs:

Head up ladies, it will happen PIXIE!

*AFM...*Nothing new to report, stalk my chart... Starting OPKs this weekend. I have a very full weekend, meeting up with my bro, SIL and my nephew. DW and I are taking the LO to shop for coats/clothes, getting cold around here, and today and tomorrow she has Karate! Going to even find a second in there to get to the salon to get hair done! YAY! I hope you all have a GREAT weekend! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## kaboom

Thanks for all the congrats ladies :thumbup:


----------



## jchic

Congrats!!


----------



## HisGrace

bubumaci said:


> :cry: my DH just got the results of his SA ... and they are catastrophic :cry: Apparently the doctor had to hunt for forever just to find one "whole" sperm and even then he said that one cannot be sure that it doesn't have a genetic defect. :cry:
> So - natural conception is 100% not possible ... and the chances via ICSI are apparently also quite slim. ... but we shall see what the clinic says on the 17th (have an appointment already) - based on my friend's research (who has had two successful pregnancies through them), they are the best in Germany if not in Europe and have a much higher success rate than other clinics.
> 
> Please keep fingers crossed for us!! :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Rigi.kun

I got my BFP :bfp:


----------



## Rigi.kun

JehovahsGrace said:


> bubumaci said:
> 
> 
> :cry: my DH just got the results of his SA ... and they are catastrophic :cry: Apparently the doctor had to hunt for forever just to find one "whole" sperm and even then he said that one cannot be sure that it doesn't have a genetic defect. :cry:
> So - natural conception is 100% not possible ... and the chances via ICSI are apparently also quite slim. ... but we shall see what the clinic says on the 17th (have an appointment already) - based on my friend's research (who has had two successful pregnancies through them), they are the best in Germany if not in Europe and have a much higher success rate than other clinics.
> 
> Please keep fingers crossed for us!! :cry:Click to expand...

I'm so sorry to hear Bubumaci just like Grace posted *big hugs for you* my good wishes are with you :hugs:


----------



## ferens06

Congrats Rigi and Kaboom! WOOOOO


----------



## Antsynewlywed

WOOOHOOOOO RIGI!!! :dance: 

CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS!!!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Congrats to everyone who got their BFP!


----------



## HisGrace

Rigi.kun said:


> I got my BFP :bfp:

Congratulations!!! :dance: Happy and healthy 9 months! :baby:


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies... so, I am having af but i still *feel* pregnant if that makes any sense!! My period has only been light and lasted about 3 days, the 4th today but its there hardly at all. I have been waking up feeling sick and empty, it usually passes after i eat but its strange... what do we think? am i just clutching at straws..? I did some research and apparently 'decidual' bleeding can come around af time, what do we think any ideas ?? should i test or just try to forget about it..?


----------



## kaboom

Rigi.kun said:


> I got my BFP :bfp:

congrats hun xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

josephine3 said:


> Hi ladies... so, I am having af but i still *feel* pregnant if that makes any sense!! My period has only been light and lasted about 3 days, the 4th today but its there hardly at all. I have been waking up feeling sick and empty, it usually passes after i eat but its strange... what do we think? am i just clutching at straws..? I did some research and apparently 'decidual' bleeding can come around af time, what do we think any ideas ?? should i test or just try to forget about it..?

No harm in testing just incase hun :) just to put your mind at rest! I had a similar feeling last cycle and was convinced I was preggo even after a pretty normal af. Had that empty feeling and was very nauseous but all bfns :( keep us posted hun...great to see you posting again like old times ;) xx


----------



## josephine3

Thanks kitcat. yeh very empty feeling a lot of the time. its probably nothing. xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

Probably nothing but you just never know in this game! They keep changing the rules without bothering to let us ladies know lol xx


----------



## TheAnie

Congrats to all of the BFP's! I'm coming back from a month off. That month off was much needed. I got my positive OPK this morning and we've DTD the last two days and will do it for two more days at least, the husband thinks we should do three. As usual, I'm hopeful.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats to the ladies who got their bfps! I am feeling a bit down :-( 

Still not getting on very well with temping, I dont understand my chart. Plus no pos OPK yet and Im on CD 16. I am getting really scared in am not ovulating. Its my 5th month trying. I have only got 1 ovary so I feel really nervous. 

x


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Are you using FF.net? Perhaps you could post the link to your chart for some reassurance.

How long are your cycles? Mine are 28/29 days long but I've Ov'd between CD16 & 20 in the past and my OPKs can go from totally negative to totally positive in just a day. In fact this cycle was the first where there was a definite gradual change.

:hugs:


----------



## josephine3

kitcatbaby said:


> Probably nothing but you just never know in this game! They keep changing the rules without bothering to let us ladies know lol xx

I know who would have thought there was so much confusing and conflicting info and ideas!!! Its got me so spun out i dont even belive my period is my period anymore!! :dohh:

I still havent bought a test trying to wait a bit and see if the symptoms disappear, i couldnt help peeing on an opk i had left though. It wasnt positive, but it did have 2 lines, id say the control line was probably half as dark as the test line.. my opks generally dont have much of a second line.. anyone any idea how an opk should look just after af?
Thanks sorry to sound crazy :wacko:

nice to hear from you TheAnie!


----------



## Rigi.kun

OPK should either be very faint or the second line not even there after an AF. I was about to offer you my left over tests (bought a pack of three to last me until December) but don't need the other two. Then I read your in the UK and a bit far away. my fingers are crossed for you Josephine3


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I got a feeling that this month wasn't my month. I'll know for sure by the end of the week I guess.


----------



## kitcatbaby

josephine3 said:


> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> Probably nothing but you just never know in this game! They keep changing the rules without bothering to let us ladies know lol xx
> 
> I know who would have thought there was so much confusing and conflicting info and ideas!!! Its got me so spun out i dont even belive my period is my period anymore!! :dohh:
> 
> I still havent bought a test trying to wait a bit and see if the symptoms disappear, i couldnt help peeing on an opk i had left though. It wasnt positive, but it did have 2 lines, id say the control line was probably half as dark as the test line.. my opks generally dont have much of a second line.. anyone any idea how an opk should look just after af?
> Thanks sorry to sound crazy :wacko:
> 
> nice to hear from you TheAnie!Click to expand...

Mmmmm that's an odd one I'm sure an Opk would only have one line or a v faint 2nd line...weird! Xx


----------



## Wilsey

Apparently we have LH in our systems all the time. I generally got a really faint line on my opk until it was heading towards O time and then it got far darker.

I'd say the light lines I used to get after AF were like 10% the darkness of the control line.


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations rigi.kun!! Fabulous news to read after the weekend :hugs2:


----------



## josephine3

Thanks wilsey, what did the opk look like now ur pregnant?? Have u taken any? x


----------



## josephine3

Thanks and congrats rigi.kun !! What does the opk look like now you are pregnant?

I know I shouldnt read into it, but even my +opks at the right time are only ever JUST positive they dont get dark for me. This is a fairly dark line for me!!


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS RIGI!!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!

:hugs: to those ladies that got bfn or af... :hugs:

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Started OPKs this weekend. I found a few minutes in the weekend to get my hair done, I have been however, cleaning the house soooo much... lol, I never sit and rest! I hope you all have had a GREAT weekend!


----------



## Fliss

Me - 6th cycle now, smack in the TWW and already going bonkers...


----------



## kitcatbaby

So should be due to Ov around Thursday or Friday...if only the 2ww went as quickly as the 2weeks between af and Ov! Xx


----------



## HisGrace

Josephine, i agree that you should get an hpt to confirm for you. 


AFM, this has been a really long tww. I started cramping at around 6 or 7 DPO. I thought maybe they were implantation cramps, but i got a bfn this morning. My breasts are sore, but thats nothing out of the ordinary. Im still holding out hope that our prayers have been answered, but honestly that bfn really shook my faith.


----------



## larkemmy

So glad found thus forum would love a
2012 baby fingers crossed


----------



## Mrs W 11

Naneth.Estel said:


> Are you using FF.net? Perhaps you could post the link to your chart for some reassurance.
> 
> How long are your cycles? Mine are 28/29 days long but I've Ov'd between CD16 & 20 in the past and my OPKs can go from totally negative to totally positive in just a day. In fact this cycle was the first where there was a definite gradual change.
> 
> :hugs:

My cycles are average 31/32 days I think. So maybe I will still Ov this month then. I am still doing opk every day early evening.

I am not sure how to link my chart but will give it a go. Thank you xx


----------



## josephine3

Im still clinging to hope over here - strange thing happened last night - i suddenly felt really relly calm and serene, as if my body was accepting whatever happens. So odd, i woke up smiling as well felt floaty today!!

People are going to think im barmy but as I was lay there imagining and hoping there is still a chance, in my head i said to myself 'i think my baby girl is in there'.
Now this is odd... i made myself jump cos i have always wanted a boy and never before when thinking of babies have i pictured having a girl, always a boy.. why did my brain suddenly go 'girl'??!! :shrug:

Ok you all gonna think im mad hehe..I couldnt post it anywhere else but here lol :wacko:

Still having feelings like af is starting even tho she's supposed to have been!

Good luck for ov time kitcat and Mrs.MM i think is soon too.. 
JehovasGrace your still in dont panic yet!


----------



## DBZ34

I really hope that your baby girl is in there, josephine, and we hear some good news from you soon. :)


----------



## RainAngel

i'm gonna hang around and stalk, be part of the team, but I may not be able to have my baby by 2012. I'll cheer for the rest of you though :)


----------



## josephine3

Gosh RainAngel you have waited a long time! You never know, we may all get those 2012 babies yet!! x


----------



## MrsMM24

FLISS, hang in there, come and join testers here for PMA and to keep you focused till test time... https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/730329-come-10-1-10-31-testers.html#post12717859 OCTOBER Thread

:wave: welcome LARKEMMY! GL FXD! :dust:

MRSW, if you are using FF, then go to sharing in the right hand corner and then to "get code" you should be able to link it to your siggy after that.

Thanks JOSEPHINE, I sure hope this OV is right on time for the "SMEP" I am trying.... it all begins this weekend with donations.... FXD! I hope you get some great information of a BFP soon...

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Not feeling so well today though, I think that I have a little bug. Of course I dare not take anything harmful so I am waiting it out... Infact, the Robitussin probably did me some good as I started taking that for OV and of course the baby aspirin. I am continuing on my vitamins so, this shouldn't last too long.


----------



## likeaustralia

Ughh... I've had a cold since last week. My parents were visiting this past week too, so the SMEP plan couldn't really begin in full force for both reasons! We managed to sneak in a BD session on Sat night though, so we will try to get more in this week and hopefully time it right for OV this weekend. Bad news is DH has caught my cold too, so hopefully he'll be up for it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: LIKEAUSTR, we really are on the same pattern... :haha: I think I have a cold.... We weren't suppose to SMEP yet though so that's good. Just hoping I don't pass it on and that it is gone by the weekend... :hugs: for DH as well...


----------



## likeaustralia

I think it's going around this area, MrsMM. I live in the DC metro too. :wave: Hi neighbor!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Neighbor! :wave:

Makes sense, I normally get the flu shot through work, but didn't for obvious reasons! Hoping to have it gone soon though!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Gearing up to Ov any day now :) wish me luck ladies! Hope this is my month! And all of yours too :) xx


----------



## Praying4bebe

*Put me down for a 2012 baby please!!!! I'll know if this is the month in about a week or so! Congrats to all the ladies with BFPs already!!!!!*


----------



## Hoping4Bump89

Got a :bfp: ladies :cloud9:

x


----------



## Rigi.kun

Hoping4Bump89 said:


> Got a :bfp: ladies :cloud9:
> 
> x

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: have a healthy and happy 9 months :D


----------



## gemgem77

Hoping4Bump89 said:


> Got a :bfp: ladies :cloud9:
> 
> x

Congratulations :happydance: xx


----------



## ClaireRSA

Congratulations!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Hoping4Bump89 said:


> Got a :bfp: ladies :cloud9:
> 
> x

Congratulations!!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## HisGrace

Hoping4Bump89 said:


> Got a :bfp: ladies :cloud9:
> 
> x

Oh that's wonderful news! H&H nine months. How many DPO are you?


----------



## Hoping4Bump89

JehovahsGrace said:


> Hoping4Bump89 said:
> 
> 
> Got a :bfp: ladies :cloud9:
> 
> x
> 
> Oh that's wonderful news! H&H nine months. How many DPO are you?Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm 12DPO 

x


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Congrats!

I'm CD30 today. My longest cycle has been 30 days. I will be testing Friday morning if AF doesn't come. I've felt different this time and have had a load of symptoms. I hate saying that in case I look like a fool.


----------



## Hoping4Bump89

Jen.Uh.Fur said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I'm CD30 today. My longest cycle has been 30 days. I will be testing Friday morning if AF doesn't come. I've felt different this time and have had a load of symptoms. I hate saying that in case I look like a fool.

Thanks hun!!

GL :dust:

x


----------



## butterflies3

:happydance:Congrats Hoping4Bump89:happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS HOPING4, I commented on testing thread as well... :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!

:wave: PRAYING4! I hope you get that 2012 baby!! :dust:

FXD! :dust: KITCAT!!! Let's get this eggy! I will be right behind you!

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Feeling a little bit better today. Had a fever and took tylenol to lower it. I am sure my temps will be garbage but I have other OV monitors, not as accurate as temps but SMEP is the way this month sooo...


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats Hoping4!! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## anti

Congrats hoping - if the digital test is saying 3+ weeks - you're actually 5+ weeks. If I were you I'd try get an early scan to figure out your edd!! Congrats!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Booo why are men so useless sometimes? So I'm slap bang in the middle of my fertile period... due to Ov any day now and my silly OH decides this is an excellent time to go on a fishing trip :( so no bd tonight and I'm sure we will miss the eggy... silly man!! Xx


----------



## Sweetfolly

DH and I are tentatively trying this month for a July 2012 baby... we have a vow renewal ceremony planned for next August, and as difficult as it would be planning the ceremony with a newborn, all of our extended family will be visiting from across the country and it would be so neat for them to come and celebrate our love AND meet our new child. 

If it doesn't happen this month, we're going back to waiting until next spring to try! Fingers crossed - I'm only on Cycle Day 9 at the moment, but I'm afraid that I ovulated *very* early this month, just at the end of AF (had a positive OPK on Day 6, questionable result on Day 7, and now back to negative on Days 8 and 9... my cycle has been very irregular since a miscarriage earlier this year, so I range from a 26 to a 34 day cycle). So, we'll keep testing and :sex: like crazy and we'll know in a couple of weeks!


----------



## babyJM

Hello everybody! Yes...I'm still alive. Hubby and I agreed to stop TTC with full force and take a more relaxed approach. So We are NTNP. 

On the 6th month of trying. Had an irregular long cycly (8 days late) last month so I went to the gyni for the first time ever (really naughty of me I know). He did a pap smeer, physical examination and full blood work and all came back normal:happydance: That is such a relieve. The only thing is that I need a rubella (measels) vacination. So I have to wait until this months AF which should be due now and then get it done while bleeding. (They want to make sure that your not pregant before doing the vacination). I am almost 100% sure I got that vacination in school but when the doc did blood work he said I am not immune. The only sucky thing is that you have to wait 3 months before trying again. So if AF gets me this month I'm on holiday from baby making for 3 months atleast. :sad1: Anyhoo....mwha


----------



## Hoping4Bump89

anti said:


> Congrats hoping - if the digital test is saying 3+ weeks - you're actually 5+ weeks. If I were you I'd try get an early scan to figure out your edd!! Congrats!

Thanks i will do 

x


----------



## TheAnie

Hoping4Bump89 said:


> Got a :bfp: ladies :cloud9:
> 
> x

Congrats!



kitcatbaby said:


> Booo why are men so useless sometimes? So I'm slap bang in the middle of my fertile period... due to Ov any day now and my silly OH decides this is an excellent time to go on a fishing trip :( so no bd tonight and I'm sure we will miss the eggy... silly man!! Xx

Without fail, every month my husband chooses the week I'm due to ovulate to be the biggest jerk in the world. >< Or we have some other family emergency happen.


----------



## kitcatbaby

Well perhaps I haven't missed the eggy after all... just had a negative Opk after a very nearly positive Opk Sunday night... perhaps I Ov'd yesterday ?! We bd every night from sunday-tuesday. What do you think ladies... have I covered all the bases? Xx


----------



## Rigi.kun

kitcatbaby said:


> Well perhaps I haven't missed the eggy after all... just had a negative Opk after a very nearly positive Opk Sunday night... perhaps I Ov'd yesterday ?! We bd every night from sunday-tuesday. What do you think ladies... have I covered all the bases? Xx

:thumbup:yep


----------



## kitcatbaby

Rigi.kun said:


> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> Well perhaps I haven't missed the eggy after all... just had a negative Opk after a very nearly positive Opk Sunday night... perhaps I Ov'd yesterday ?! We bd every night from sunday-tuesday. What do you think ladies... have I covered all the bases? Xx
> 
> :thumbup:yepClick to expand...

Phew! Tricky game this ttc. I've never Ov this early before... weird! Xx


----------



## Rigi.kun

kitcatbaby said:


> Rigi.kun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> Well perhaps I haven't missed the eggy after all... just had a negative Opk after a very nearly positive Opk Sunday night... perhaps I Ov'd yesterday ?! We bd every night from sunday-tuesday. What do you think ladies... have I covered all the bases? Xx
> 
> :thumbup:yepClick to expand...
> 
> Phew! Tricky game this ttc. I've never Ov this early before... weird! XxClick to expand...

I got off BCP in July2011. Had a withdrawel bleed in July and have hadn't had a spot of blood since. Was all BFN throughout August and September but I just knew I'd ovulated around the 18th September (don't ask me why, I was only going off CM) and then finally on 6th October I got my BFP and was confirmed by the doctor on 7th October. So nothing is straight forward in this game as my doctor when I first saw her didn't believe me about the no AF. In her opinion I was either lying about no AF or not pregnant. But my period was messed up before I started the pill, I'd be regular for the whole year and then from October to January I'd have no period for some odd reason. I went on the pill to have regular AFs and to be sure that if I didn't have AF it was because I had a bubz in me.


----------



## kitcatbaby

Rigi.kun said:


> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigi.kun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> Well perhaps I haven't missed the eggy after all... just had a negative Opk after a very nearly positive Opk Sunday night... perhaps I Ov'd yesterday ?! We bd every night from sunday-tuesday. What do you think ladies... have I covered all the bases? Xx
> 
> :thumbup:ye​pClick to expand...
> 
> Phew! Tricky game this ttc. I've never Ov this early before... weird! XxClick to expand...
> 
> I got off BCP in July2011. Had a withdrawel bleed in July and have hadn't had a spot of blood since. Was all BFN throughout August and September but I just knew I'd ovulated around the 18th September (don't ask me why, I was only going off CM) and then finally on 6th October I got my BFP and was confirmed by the doctor on 7th October. So nothing is straight forward in this game as my doctor when I first saw her didn't believe me about the no AF. In her opinion I was either lying about no AF or not pregnant. But my period was messed up before I started the pill, I'd be regular for the whole year and then from October to January I'd have no period for some odd reason. I went on the pill to have regular AFs and to be sure that if I didn't have AF it was because I had a bubz in me.Click to expand...

Congrats on that bfp hon! H&H 9months :) xx


----------



## RainAngel

josephine3 said:


> Gosh RainAngel you have waited a long time! You never know, we may all get those 2012 babies yet!! x

i have, yes and now i kick myself for it! i vary between being really hopefully and submitting to the fact i'll never have my own bean. its very depressing, especially lately.


----------



## RainAngel

Hoping4Bump89 said:


> Got a :bfp: ladies :cloud9:
> 
> x

congrats!


----------



## sexy5506

had anyone ever took the medicine clomid to get pregnant i need suome answers on it???


----------



## miss_nat84

Hello my lovelies how are we all? Sorry i haven't been on here much lately ive been SOOOO busy with work and feeling pretty tired but im back :D 
I had my second ultrasound yesterday, got to see our bub for the very first time :D was the most amazing thing ive seen in my whole life! Heartbeat is 140bpm which the lady said was perfect :D all is looking well so im one very happy mumma to be :D My new due date is June 1st 2012, got pushed back again 3 days lol so im now 6 weeks 6 days :) 

Congrats to everyone who got their BFP's! H & H 9 months to you all :D
Sending lots of :dust: to those still trying, i hope it happens for you all very soon :) 

Here is a pic from my ultrasound yesterday of our little Jellybean :)
 



Attached Files:







Baby.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats nat!!! So much will change in 5/6 weeks when you next have an u/s!


----------



## josephine3

RainAngel said:


> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> Gosh RainAngel you have waited a long time! You never know, we may all get those 2012 babies yet!! x
> 
> i have, yes and now i kick myself for it! i vary between being really hopefully and submitting to the fact i'll never have my own bean. its very depressing, especially lately.Click to expand...

I really feel for you as I have similar feelings ysefl - I've been off bcp for 2 years nearly and nothing so far... I am going through a depressive phase right now - babies everywhere are making me upset, I just want to cry all the time, I feel I will never be able to have one of my own... 

Upsetting me further is the fact that I feel really pregnant - maybe i have given myself a phantom pregnancy or something - i have so many symptoms yet still bfn. I had a light period which didnt last long and I've drivne myself crazy looking up stories online of those who have had period then still been pregnant or those than dont test positive till 10 weeks plus... but realistically I think I just dont want to admit defeat:cry:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

AF finally came for me guys! Im actually more relieved than disapointed. My gyno appt is tuesday so we will see whats up with me!


----------



## likeaustralia

So DH is still sick and I got a positive OPK this morning - 2 days earlier than expected. Sigh. Hopefully I just caught the surge earlier this month and I still have another day or two. Otherwise I'm out for the month. :(


----------



## MrsMM24

LIKEAUSTR, Sooo sorry that DH is still sick. We put alot of pressure on our OH, so forgive me for saying this :haha: but could he be willing to "give you a donation?" 

Hi ladies, see I need to welcome:wave: to some newbies in here, GL FXD! :dust:

ANTSY, I addressed you on the testing thread, but you know I feel for you and AF, only thing keeping me sane about it is your PMA and looking forward to the next cycle! You will catch that eggy in Nov!!! :hugs:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: JOSEPHINE!

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Heading to a doc appt, so I can get this bug gone and be ready for OV this weekend! Had a fever again this morning, not as high and took tylenol to lower it. I am nervous, we SMEP tomorrow!! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## likeaustralia

Hopefully he feels better by tonight and is up for that "donation"... :) He told me yesterday he was going to vacuum the house tonight and I said, "You can do that anytime, we have more important things to do tomorrow night *winkwink*!" He insisted he could do both, but he seems to be feeling worse this morning than he did yesterday.


----------



## likeaustralia

TMI - My CM hasn't yet been EW this cycle it definitely was last cycle, so here's hoping my SMU (second morning urine, but hadn't had anything to drink yet) was just concentrated enough to produce an early positive on the way up to a full surge. I've been breaking out and having ov pains, which I seem to normally get 3-5 days before ov... so I am staying positive that ovulation is still a day or two away and DH and I can get in some BD right in time.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

:witch: got me this morning :(:(


----------



## likeaustralia

Sorry Jen. Next month will be the one! :hug:


----------



## RainAngel

josephine3 said:


> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> Gosh RainAngel you have waited a long time! You never know, we may all get those 2012 babies yet!! x
> 
> i have, yes and now i kick myself for it! i vary between being really hopefully and submitting to the fact i'll never have my own bean. its very depressing, especially lately.Click to expand...
> 
> I really feel for you as I have similar feelings ysefl - I've been off bcp for 2 years nearly and nothing so far... I am going through a depressive phase right now - babies everywhere are making me upset, I just want to cry all the time, I feel I will never be able to have one of my own...
> 
> Upsetting me further is the fact that I feel really pregnant - maybe i have given myself a phantom pregnancy or something - i have so many symptoms yet still bfn. I had a light period which didnt last long and I've drivne myself crazy looking up stories online of those who have had period then still been pregnant or those than dont test positive till 10 weeks plus... but realistically I think I just dont want to admit defeat:cry:Click to expand...


im in the same boat you are! babies everywhere, not believing i'll have one of my own. 

again, same boat! i swear i'm pregnant. ive got the symptoms, but all BFNs. i've read stories of people who didnt know til they were 3-4 weeks. i dont wanna admit it either, but im starting to think im just crazy!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

RainAngel said:


> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> Gosh RainAngel you have waited a long time! You never know, we may all get those 2012 babies yet!! x
> 
> i have, yes and now i kick myself for it! i vary between being really hopefully and submitting to the fact i'll never have my own bean. its very depressing, especially lately.Click to expand...
> 
> I really feel for you as I have similar feelings ysefl - I've been off bcp for 2 years nearly and nothing so far... I am going through a depressive phase right now - babies everywhere are making me upset, I just want to cry all the time, I feel I will never be able to have one of my own...
> 
> Upsetting me further is the fact that I feel really pregnant - maybe i have given myself a phantom pregnancy or something - i have so many symptoms yet still bfn. I had a light period which didnt last long and I've drivne myself crazy looking up stories online of those who have had period then still been pregnant or those than dont test positive till 10 weeks plus... but realistically I think I just dont want to admit defeat:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im in the same boat you are! babies everywhere, not believing i'll have one of my own.
> 
> again, same boat! i swear i'm pregnant. ive got the symptoms, but all BFNs. i've read stories of people who didnt know til they were 3-4 weeks. i dont wanna admit it either, but im starting to think im just crazy!Click to expand...

MIL didn't find out she was pregnant with DH until she was 4 months along, so it's possible!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Think I am 2dpo today ladies so back into another traumatic 2ww :( will try not to symptom spot as always but not sure how long that will last  anybody else just edging into 2ww? I know Mrs mm won't be far behind... xx


----------



## bubumaci

... yep... at 4 dpo today... but not holding my breath... of course, wouldn't be against an amazing surprise *grin*

FX and :dust: to you KitCat :)


----------



## TheAnie

Jen.Uh.Fur said:


> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> Gosh RainAngel you have waited a long time! You never know, we may all get those 2012 babies yet!! x
> 
> i have, yes and now i kick myself for it! i vary between being really hopefully and submitting to the fact i'll never have my own bean. its very depressing, especially lately.Click to expand...
> 
> I really feel for you as I have similar feelings ysefl - I've been off bcp for 2 years nearly and nothing so far... I am going through a depressive phase right now - babies everywhere are making me upset, I just want to cry all the time, I feel I will never be able to have one of my own...
> 
> Upsetting me further is the fact that I feel really pregnant - maybe i have given myself a phantom pregnancy or something - i have so many symptoms yet still bfn. I had a light period which didnt last long and I've drivne myself crazy looking up stories online of those who have had period then still been pregnant or those than dont test positive till 10 weeks plus... but realistically I think I just dont want to admit defeat:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im in the same boat you are! babies everywhere, not believing i'll have one of my own.
> 
> again, same boat! i swear i'm pregnant. ive got the symptoms, but all BFNs. i've read stories of people who didnt know til they were 3-4 weeks. i dont wanna admit it either, but im starting to think im just crazy!Click to expand...
> 
> MIL didn't find out she was pregnant with DH until she was 4 months along, so it's possible!Click to expand...

Yep, my sister also swears this about the youngest nephew. She was breastfeeding my niece, was still getting her period, and couldn't figure out why she wasn't losing any weight and why her periods were so light. I think she told me she was 3 months along when she figured it out. 

5dpo, trying not to see signs but for two days straight I completely crashed out between 4:30-5:30. I never nap unless ill.


----------



## josephine3

Thanks Jen for that bit of info!! And to TheAnie also. Im still feeling very very pregnant.. Im so sure I am, I can feel flutters an even SAW movement in my tummy. I have headaches, acne, so tired, achy feet, cramps, nausea, the list goes on. 

I just dont know what to do, other than try and look after myself until I can find out for sure either way. i always said I would stop drinking / smoking as soon as I saw the bfp.. well what if I never see one??! I have rubbish willpower but I know if I see the bfp that will stop me. For now Im just cutting right down. Last time I thought I was pregnant I was living as if I was pregnant and it made it all the worse when I wasnt.. so Im just going to be sensible, not deny myself but obviously not go too mad.

So frustrating. I suppose I am only 1 week 'late' so hopefully it will show up in a week or 2. I did have a period but it was so light. I have blood tests booked to check if I ov - a progesterone test on day cd25.... I looked it up and if you're pregnant progesterone goes up dramatically - so I figure if I dont find out by then, that will tell me, and hopefully the docs will suggest pregnancy. I would request a pregnancy test from the doctor but dont want to seem crazy lol. 

I cant even discuss it with my other half - he made it very very clear to me he didnt want to hear any more of my craziness and aske me to not discuss symptoms with him and just let him know when i have a positive pregnancy test. This is ssoooooo hard.:wacko:


----------



## josephine3

Where is my team??! I know itsmid-cycle for a lot of you but jeez get out the bedroom lol. Not really take as much time as you need!:winkwink:

Good luck Kitcat any symptoms yet my dear??! MrsMM hope you got your donation on time!! 

Im sooooo frustrated right now with my situation!!! :nope:


----------



## HisGrace

josephine3 said:


> Where is my team??! I know itsmid-cycle for a lot of you but jeez get out the bedroom lol. Not really take as much time as you need!:winkwink:
> 
> Good luck Kitcat any symptoms yet my dear??! MrsMM hope you got your donation on time!!
> 
> Im sooooo frustrated right now with my situation!!! :nope:

:hugs: I hope things get better for you soon.

I'm either 13/14 DPO but I'm holding out on testing until tomorrow morning. I go from intense excitement about testing to absolute fear. LOL. In 24 hours I will know one way or the other.


----------



## TheAnie

Alright, new "symptom". Every cycle my boobs start hurting at 2dpo and don't stop until a day before I start. Sometimes the day I start. As of yesterday, except while I exercised, my boobs have stopped hurting. I usually have very creamy CM after O as well, nada. I'm almost completely dry. This is all really weird for me. Not to mention other oddities. The husband creatures response was "Maybe this is it then?" Yeah, we've said that before darling. We shall see. We were going to take this month off as well but he wanted to try. So watch that be the kicker. hah.


----------



## HisGrace

TheAnie said:


> Alright, new "symptom". Every cycle my boobs start hurting at 2dpo and don't stop until a day before I start. Sometimes the day I start. As of yesterday, except while I exercised, my boobs have stopped hurting. I usually have very creamy CM after O as well, nada. I'm almost completely dry. This is all really weird for me. Not to mention other oddities. The husband creatures response was "Maybe this is it then?" Yeah, we've said that before darling. We shall see. We were going to take this month off as well but he wanted to try. So watch that be the kicker. hah.

Sounds promising. How many DPO are you now and when are you going to test?


----------



## TheAnie

JehovahsGrace said:


> TheAnie said:
> 
> 
> Alright, new "symptom". Every cycle my boobs start hurting at 2dpo and don't stop until a day before I start. Sometimes the day I start. As of yesterday, except while I exercised, my boobs have stopped hurting. I usually have very creamy CM after O as well, nada. I'm almost completely dry. This is all really weird for me. Not to mention other oddities. The husband creatures response was "Maybe this is it then?" Yeah, we've said that before darling. We shall see. We were going to take this month off as well but he wanted to try. So watch that be the kicker. hah.
> 
> Sounds promising. How many DPO are you now and when are you going to test?Click to expand...

6DPO and I am refusing to test until two days late. I don't temp so I'm basing my O date on CM and a positive OPK. Or at least I'm hoping to not test until at least two days late. lol. We all know how that goes.


----------



## kitcatbaby

Nothing to report yet Josephine I'm at 3dpo and feeling very chilled out and relaxed for a change :)
So very sorry to hear of your frustrating situation its just horrible being convinced and not knowing for sure xxx


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Rooting you on ladies!!!
AFM- MY FIRST EVER GYNO APPT IS ON TUESDAY! :help: Im scared to death! :wacko: Im on cd 4, of my 4th cycle ttc. my cycles have looked like this.
Cycle 1- 44days
Cycle 2- 33days
Cycle 3- 51days
Cycle 4- working on it now.
Im mean gaaaahhhh! can I get some regularity? Im petrified that they will tell me I have PCOS. Anyone know the signs? I mean obviously I have irregular cycles, but they are always 6 days long. :help: Anyways. Im taking evening primrose oil this cycle, to goop up my cm, but other than that notta. No temping, no ov tests (well i have a ton of ics so i might sneak 1 or 2 in) AND DEFFINETLY NOOOOO SYMPTOM SPOTTING.


----------



## HisGrace

TheAnie said:


> 6DPO and I am refusing to test until two days late. I don't temp so I'm basing my O date on CM and a positive OPK. Or at least I'm hoping to not test until at least two days late. lol. We all know how that goes.

Definitely know how that goes. :) I'm just trying to make it until the day af is due. I cheated and tested at 8/9 DPO and 9/10 DPO both were :bfn: but I was okay with it because it was so soon. LOL. I'm so proud of myself for not having tested these past few days.


----------



## josephine3

JehovahsGrace said:


> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> Where is my team??! I know itsmid-cycle for a lot of you but jeez get out the bedroom lol. Not really take as much time as you need!:winkwink:
> 
> Good luck Kitcat any symptoms yet my dear??! MrsMM hope you got your donation on time!!
> 
> Im sooooo frustrated right now with my situation!!! :nope:
> 
> :hugs: I hope things get better for you soon.
> 
> I'm either 13/14 DPO but I'm holding out on testing until tomorrow morning. I go from intense excitement about testing to absolute fear. LOL. In 24 hours I will know one way or the other.Click to expand...

Good luck for testing!!


----------



## likeaustralia

I didn't know where else to post this, so I'm going to post it here. DH is on this glass bottle kick - no plastic bottles/containers in our house. He informed me today that he just ordered special glass baby bottles with silicone sleeves. I was like, "We don't need those yet..." He said, "I know, I'll put them in the closet until we do. What if they run out or stop making them or something when we do need them???" How cute is it that he's already preparing?


----------



## Bug222

OMG that is soooo sweet!!! :flower:


----------



## RainAngel

Jen.Uh.Fur said:


> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> Gosh RainAngel you have waited a long time! You never know, we may all get those 2012 babies yet!! x
> 
> i have, yes and now i kick myself for it! i vary between being really hopefully and submitting to the fact i'll never have my own bean. its very depressing, especially lately.Click to expand...
> 
> I really feel for you as I have similar feelings ysefl - I've been off bcp for 2 years nearly and nothing so far... I am going through a depressive phase right now - babies everywhere are making me upset, I just want to cry all the time, I feel I will never be able to have one of my own...
> 
> Upsetting me further is the fact that I feel really pregnant - maybe i have given myself a phantom pregnancy or something - i have so many symptoms yet still bfn. I had a light period which didnt last long and I've drivne myself crazy looking up stories online of those who have had period then still been pregnant or those than dont test positive till 10 weeks plus... but realistically I think I just dont want to admit defeat:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im in the same boat you are! babies everywhere, not believing i'll have one of my own.
> 
> again, same boat! i swear i'm pregnant. ive got the symptoms, but all BFNs. i've read stories of people who didnt know til they were 3-4 weeks. i dont wanna admit it either, but im starting to think im just crazy!Click to expand...
> 
> MIL didn't find out she was pregnant with DH until she was 4 months along, so it's possible!Click to expand...

hey! there's some hope! LoL. everybody keeps telling me i look pregnant and puffy :dohh:


----------



## RainAngel

TheAnie said:


> Jen.Uh.Fur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> Gosh RainAngel you have waited a long time! You never know, we may all get those 2012 babies yet!! x
> 
> i have, yes and now i kick myself for it! i vary between being really hopefully and submitting to the fact i'll never have my own bean. its very depressing, especially lately.Click to expand...
> 
> I really feel for you as I have similar feelings ysefl - I've been off bcp for 2 years nearly and nothing so far... I am going through a depressive phase right now - babies everywhere are making me upset, I just want to cry all the time, I feel I will never be able to have one of my own...
> 
> Upsetting me further is the fact that I feel really pregnant - maybe i have given myself a phantom pregnancy or something - i have so many symptoms yet still bfn. I had a light period which didnt last long and I've drivne myself crazy looking up stories online of those who have had period then still been pregnant or those than dont test positive till 10 weeks plus... but realistically I think I just dont want to admit defeat:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im in the same boat you are! babies everywhere, not believing i'll have one of my own.
> 
> again, same boat! i swear i'm pregnant. ive got the symptoms, but all BFNs. i've read stories of people who didnt know til they were 3-4 weeks. i dont wanna admit it either, but im starting to think im just crazy!Click to expand...
> 
> MIL didn't find out she was pregnant with DH until she was 4 months along, so it's possible!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, my sister also swears this about the youngest nephew. She was breastfeeding my niece, was still getting her period, and couldn't figure out why she wasn't losing any weight and why her periods were so light. I think she told me she was 3 months along when she figured it out.
> 
> 5dpo, trying not to see signs but for two days straight I completely crashed out between 4:30-5:30. I never nap unless ill.Click to expand...

ooooooooooooh! more hopefulness! i'd only be between 7-9 weeks, so maybe there's hope!


----------



## HisGrace

I tested today at 14/15 DPO and got a bfn. I am completely gutted right now. I just knew this was our month. :cry: On to cycle #7. *sigh*


----------



## Antsynewlywed

awwe :hugs: boo!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I'm on CD3, and cannot wait to get back to trying!

I went to the local baby shop with my friend yesterday, and I ended up buying a newborn pair of pjs. I couldn't resist they were super cute!


----------



## josephine3

RainAngel how are you getting on? Are you still testing? Have u missed your period? Mine was really light and that was 12 days ago. I tested 7 days after with bfn... not tested since... but seriously I believe I am pregnant - I keep getting sickness on and off, started in the mornings but can now happen any time, all the usual type of symptoms, spots, cramps, heavy feeeling in my belly, mouth ulcers, emotional, tired, iv gained weight, headaches which im not normally prone to i have had one every day. Im sick of this if its leading nowhere!!!

Well im keeping my chin up and clinging to hope: have a look at my threads if you need some hope too!! 
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/763593-thought-you-had-period-then-bfp.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...een-pregnant-but-still-have-negative-hpt.html


Good luck antsy for the appointment hope all goes well!! how long have u been off birth control? cos it took a whole year for my cycles to even out.. xx

Good luck everyone! Hope to see some bfps soon its about time for a few more!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Fertility friend has detected ovulation!! Yippee  Such a relief. I am ovulating!! So I am CD 23 and 3 dpo. We BD on CD 17, 19 and 22 so am a bit worried I missed it by not doing it on CD 20 itself or 21 but we'll see  Just to know I am ov-ing is good enough for me this cycle. 

Hope everyone else is getting on ok. Keep us all updated - Josephine I have everything crossed for you hun. 

Into the 2ww I go.......

xx


----------



## obtenerunsixx

Hey! Could I also be added to the list of Team 2012 Baby TCC'ers? :happydance: Ovulation is coming up soon, so I'll be trying my hardest to have that baby in my arms next year!


----------



## Wilsey

josephine - can you go and get bloods done?!


----------



## josephine3

I dont think it really works like that in the uk - you have to wait to be sent for them i think... I went to the docs when i thought i had my chemical - he didnt preg test me as he said that hpt are just as accuraate.. although he said he would send me for day 21 progesterone check to see if i ovulate.... so i have that booked for this cycle. 

I dont think i will be able to get them to test for hcg at the same time tho as you can only get what the doctor ordered. However, i looked online at it says that progesterone rises sharply during pregnancy, so I am hoping that if they come back high then they will suggest pregnancy...argh!


----------



## kitcatbaby

No bloodtest for preg offered by nhs in the UK :( you can go private and pay £37 for one but that is extortionate! In my experience docs won't even consider taking you seriously until 1 year ttc... again ridiculous! 
Best of luck Josephine try to stay positive xx


----------



## starlight11

I'm still waiting for AF to show up! I'm 6 days late now and tested 5 days ago and it was a solid BFN! :( So I'm scared to test again! But I get feeling like AF is coming any minute. I'm getting weird twinges in my pelvic area and little shooting pains in my tummy, sides and back! Ugh! Just c'mon AF! :(


----------



## ashleyp

I have a question I just took my first ovulation test and it said I wasn't ovulating should I take another test tomorrow or should I wait till tuesday to take another test


----------



## kitcatbaby

Ashleyp test twice daily otherwise you could miss your surge. Was the Opk nearly positive? Xx


----------



## ashleyp

kitcatbaby said:


> Ashleyp test twice daily otherwise you could miss your surge. Was the Opk nearly positive? Xx

there was only one line the other line didnt even show


----------



## Wilsey

Do you have any clue when you O ashley? You can either use two a day (morning and afternoon/night) every day from your AF or if you happen to know roughly when you O you can use one a day until you are a 3-4 days out and start using two a day.

It's really your choice.

P.S I never got a true positive (ie the test line was the same if not darker than the control) but assumed that as it got darker that I was going to O. So started getting busy from a visibly darker OPK).

Best of luck :D


----------



## kitcatbaby

I'm the same never had a true pos but when the 2nd line starts getting pretty dark I start getting busy ;) 
Ashleyp... if there is no 2nd line either you have already Ov or Ov is happening in a while...
When is your af due? Xx


----------



## rosabelle

starlight11 said:


> I'm still waiting for AF to show up! I'm 6 days late now and tested 5 days ago and it was a solid BFN! :( So I'm scared to test again! But I get feeling like AF is coming any minute. I'm getting weird twinges in my pelvic area and little shooting pains in my tummy, sides and back! Ugh! Just c'mon AF! :(

Test!! Test!! Test!! :) :) 
Good luck :flower:


----------



## ashleyp

Wilsey said:


> Do you have any clue when you O ashley? You can either use two a day (morning and afternoon/night) every day from your AF or if you happen to know roughly when you O you can use one a day until you are a 3-4 days out and start using two a day.
> 
> It's really your choice.
> 
> P.S I never got a true positive (ie the test line was the same if not darker than the control) but assumed that as it got darker that I was going to O. So started getting busy from a visibly darker OPK).
> 
> Best of luck :D

I'm pretty sure I O within the next few days I usually get pain near my ovaries and my af isnt due till the beginning of the month


----------



## SockriTease

Can I join you ladies? I'm hoping for a BFP before year end. GL to all of you xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

Finally back after falling pretty sick early last week. Sooo much to read up on. :wave: to the newbies. :hugs: to those that suffered any discomfort or saddness. FXD! :dust: to those in the egg chase!

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay! Feeling soooo much better!! Chart is coming together just as I hoped even after being sick for those few days, FF even took care of it as I indicated that I had a fever. Sure hope the SMEP is working well. We have just finished a donation about 3 hours ago.... FXD! OPK looked almost dark as the control this morning, hoping this evening it will indicate OV! I am sure OV is very near by no more than a day!! SMEP continues, another donation Wed and Fri! Then.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## josephine3

Wilsey I cant believe you are in your second trimester already!! It seems like only days ago you told us you were pregnant!! hehe.. wow time flies..


----------



## rosabelle

morning ladies :)
well another day, another high temp.. 
i was so sure it was going to drop this morning that i was shocked when it didnt and couldnt get back to sleep!! 

AF is due today or tomorrow and my temp would have dropped by now if it were coming... so either its late (which is unusual) or this is it!!

i have had 2 vivid dreams this 2ww, woke up feeling nauseas and with the biggest heach ache yesterday.. and my bbs arent anywhere near as sore as they normally are this time..

trying not to get my hopes up but i am feeling different!

keeping those fingers crossed :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck Rosabelle, keep us all posted


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

My mom keeps telling me to just stop trying so hard and thinking about it 24/7 and it will happen. She told me to forget about temping and just relax. Which I said is easier said then done, especially when we want it so bad!


----------



## Wilsey

hey josephine! I know! I felt like it was crawling along from about 6-10 weeks but last 2/3 weeks has just wizzed by.

Got my scan tomorrow - so nervous and excited!! :)

Soon this will be you ladies - and I can't wait! 2012 babies!!!!


----------



## josephine3

Go 2012 babies woo!! I so want a baby in 2012 I just love the sound of it! 2013 just wont be the same lol. I am going to test again shortly, havent tested since last weds.. but it is evening for me so probably not the best time but we shall see! trying to sit here and hold it as long as I can! Im still feeling pregnant but I just think maybe it wont show for a while yet for some reason, I keep reading all these stories of lots of people who just dont get bfps for months.. sorry for sounding so crazy, its just weird that all my symptoms came on AFTER my 'period' not before. I didn suspect it at all before.

Wish me luck sorry for sounding like a crazy lady!!:haha:
:dust:


----------



## Wilsey

Best of luck and let us know what happens!! :)

:dust:


----------



## TheAnie

Good luck Josephine! Let us know how it goes!

So my tenderness in my breasts is back as well as a few other oddities. I'm only 8dpo though. I'm sticking to my calm "we shall see" approach this month. I hope.


----------



## josephine3

Well it didnt go great. I wasnt hopeful anyway the wee was so light it was like water! I thought I saw a little hint of a line but i think I am imagining it lol. I tried to get a picture but cant get it to show up on there:nope:

Will definitely be trying in the morning tho xx

Good luck everyone!
:dust:


----------



## Wilsey

Best of luck with FMU - I hope that elusive second line shows up :)


----------



## skeet9924

After having no af since aug 15 I just got my :bfp: I'm on :cloud9: So excited yet so scared!! Please please please let this one stick!! I have no idea how far I am but I'm guessing its not very far!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC04087.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kitcatbaby

Yay skeet many Congrats to you H&H 9months! Xx


----------



## skeet9924

josephine3 said:


> Well it didnt go great. I wasnt hopeful anyway the wee was so light it was like water! I thought I saw a little hint of a line but i think I am imagining it lol. I tried to get a picture but cant get it to show up on there:nope:
> 
> Will definitely be trying in the morning tho xx
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> :dust:

I saw hints of lines that would not show up on the camera for 2 days before I got this one!! Good luck Josephine!!


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats skeet - that is a lovely BFP. No mistaking that bad boy :)

H&H 9 month to you xx


----------



## josephine3

Wow skeet that is a lovely bfp!!! Congratulations! Have you suspected you were pregnant all along?? So you would be around 8 weeks? Cos if you read back this is my situation now!! How bloody annoying is it to be convinced and getting negatives??!
I have all the symptoms I think I would be around 6 weeks, but still getting the negative hpts! I seriously have not had symptoms like this before, I cant be imagining this sicky feeling!

I hope hope hope to be joining you soon... so excitied to hear your story!


----------



## Wilsey

skeet - are dating scans an option where you are? If you don't know how far along you are?! So exciting!


----------



## skeet9924

josephine3 said:


> Wow skeet that is a lovely bfp!!! Congratulations! Have you suspected you were pregnant all along?? So you would be around 8 weeks? Cos if you read back this is my situation now!! How bloody annoying is it to be convinced and getting negatives??!
> I have all the symptoms I think I would be around 6 weeks, but still getting the negative hpts! I seriously have not had symptoms like this before, I cant be imagining this sicky feeling!
> 
> I hope hope hope to be joining you soon... so excitied to hear your story!

To be honest...I wasnt sure if I was preg...but this happened to me last time I was pregnant. I dont think I am eight weeks, maybe 4 or 5 weeks. I think I just ovulated late into my cycle. I really didnt get any symptoms untill this week. I got tired a little moody, and some cramps today..oh and sensitive bbs.


----------



## SockriTease

skeet9924 said:


> After having no af since aug 15 I just got my :bfp: I'm on :cloud9: So excited yet so scared!! Please please please let this one stick!! I have no idea how far I am but I'm guessing its not very far!!

Congrats!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Wilsey said:


> skeet - are dating scans an option where you are? If you don't know how far along you are?! So exciting!
> 
> 
> Yes it is....sort of, they just make you go for one when you dont know


----------



## Wilsey

Yeah same here - if you aren't sure when you conceived (or your last AF was months ago like you). Excellent - get booking :)


----------



## josephine3

Thanks skeet!

Well some lovely lady just made a tweak of my photo for me, see what you guys think:

the original pics are here if you're interested! 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/771707-anyone-see-line-hope-better-pic-updated.html
 



Attached Files:







newtesttweak.jpg
File size: 2 KB
Views: 76









newtestinvert.jpg
File size: 2.5 KB
Views: 77


----------



## josephine3

Oh, for some reason you cant make them big now i've copied them... hmm well on the thread you can see lol sorry


----------



## Wilsey

I'm a terrible, terrible line spotter. Have you got any FRER? If you can get a line on the ones you have there then surely you would get one on a FRER.

Very exciting if it's the beginnings of your BFP!


----------



## skeet9924

I think I see a line!! Its faint but I do see one..try an frer tomorrow!!


----------



## josephine3

Hmm I dont have a frer im afraid.. and no money to buy one lol. last time i used one to be honest i didnt see what all the fuss was about! I have 2 more dipsticks and one clear and simple midstream.. dunno why I got the midstream really as same sensitivity, just wanted a bit of variety lol!!


----------



## Wilsey

I would test every couple of days then. Give your hcg time to rise so that you are likely to get a darker result.


----------



## skeet9924

well my positive this morning on the $ store brand looked more like an indent..I didnt think it was positive..then i took the frer tonight and got a clear :bfp:


----------



## Wilsey

Yeah I think FRER or any early response test is best. They seem to show the best results - well from what I have seen on BnB.


----------



## skeet9924

i'm considering to go into town to go get a digi...I'm curious what it will say


----------



## TheAnie

congrats Skeet!

Keep the hope Josephine! I've never seen anyone more hopeful than you!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

:happydance::happydance::happydance:SKEET:happydance::happydance::happydance: GO GET THAT DIGI! 

JOSEPHINE! Im hoping and praying and crossing everything one can possibly cross! Im sure I see the line on the ic. I hope so badly that this is it for you! You asked about when I got off of birthcontrol a while back... I was on Implanon for 3 years, got off of it in march, so its been SEVEN months and I feel like im broken :( Im with you on the FRER. I also hatte how predominant(sp?) the indent line is on them. EFF that, if i seen anything on the test area it trips me out.

MRSM! Glad your feeling better and have a little time to sit back and relax after a busy busy weekend... Looks like ov is todayish judging by the temp! 

JEHOVAHSGRACE! :hugs::flower: 

KITCAT,BUBU,ANIE,MRSW,

AUSTRAILA! The bottle thing was so stinkin cute!!!

JEN.UH.FUR! Im on cd 6, you're cd 4. :drunk: heres to hoping to hoping we get our :bfp:'s together this month! Everone keeps telling me to "just relax and let it happen" too... UGH

OBTENERUNSIXX && SOCKRITEASE! :hi: :howdy: WELCOME!

ROSABELLE&&STARLIGHT! update? CMON :bfp:'s

ASHLEYP! good luck on your opk endeavor! CATCH THAT EGGY!

WILSEY! How is the pregnancy going! I love that you are still involved in the thread! most people leave us when they get their :bfp: :dohh::hugs:

AND FINALLY---
As for me. 
Well Im on cd 6 period is tapering off but still very lightly there... I have MY FIRST EVER GYNO APPT TMRW! Im so nervous! Especially bc im still lightly bleeding... so will they even do the exam? Should i push it back? I mean its so light I could go all day with a pantyliner if i wanted to (but i change it to avoid icky lol) The ONLY thing im doing this cycle is EPO, no temping, maybe the odd opk, but Im def leaving it up to fate/God/nature... at least this month... I wonder if the doctor can tell me if ive ov'ed this month... Im sooo nervous that im not oving at all :cry: If anyone wants to follow my Journal follow the link! ===>https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/709297-antsys-ttc-after-implanon-read-me.html


:blush::winkwink:Sorry my post was so long... I had a lot to say! :haha:


----------



## TheAnie

AntsyNW, they will do an exam on you if you are okay with it. You just need to be sure to let them know you're still bleeding. At least that was my experience way back as a teenager, and I was not okay with being examined while bleeding. So we rescheduled.


----------



## butterflies3

skeet9924 said:


> After having no af since aug 15 I just got my :bfp: I'm on :cloud9: So excited yet so scared!! Please please please let this one stick!! I have no idea how far I am but I'm guessing its not very far!!

Wow Skeet!!!!! That is the best news I've heard all day!!!!! Massive congrats to you:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## skeet9924

Confirmed with a digital!! Looks like i skipped a whole cycle then got my bfp on what would have been this cycle!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







digital.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Antsy - Here's hoping we get our BFP's!! What is EPO? What's it supposed to do? 

I really HATE temping lol. But I figured it couldn't hurt for a month.


----------



## skeet9924

butterflies3 said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> After having no af since aug 15 I just got my :bfp: I'm on :cloud9: So excited yet so scared!! Please please please let this one stick!! I have no idea how far I am but I'm guessing its not very far!!
> 
> Wow Skeet!!!!! That is the best news I've heard all day!!!!! Massive congrats to you:yipee::yipee::yipee:Click to expand...

Thanks!!!


----------



## Bump2B

Hey all,
Wanting some advice on getting started properly with the TTC next cycle after my holiday. Been off the BCP for 5 cycles now and my cycles are either 27 days or 40+ days. Any idea whats been going on during the long ones? Could i be ovulating on the 27s but not on the others? 
How should i get started with temping and OPKs? Thinking of buying some cheap ebay ones. Should i start it on CD1? 
Sorry a lot of Q's but i really want my 2012 baby!


----------



## Wilsey

Hi Bump2B - in regards to temping it won't really matter when you start - eventually you will have a month of full data. 

You just take your temp at the same time each morning and before you get out of bed or even talk. Use FF (www.fertilityfriend.com) to track your results.

This will help you easily pinpoint ovulation.

I have no idea why you are having shorter then longer cycles.

OPK's you can either use one a day or two a day from the day AF leaves or one a day until about 3-4 days before you think you O. If you have no idea when you O better to use two a day (morning and night) so you don't miss the surge.

Best of luck! :)


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Thanks ANIE! :)

@JEN- EPO=evening primrose oil. Its a vitamin that you take daily. got it for $6 at walmart. It gives you more abundant cm... and lots of ewcm... or so i hear... I figure chances are better with a more fertile enviroment!...


----------



## bubumaci

skeet9924 said:


> After having no af since aug 15 I just got my :bfp: I'm on :cloud9: So excited yet so scared!! Please please please let this one stick!! I have no idea how far I am but I'm guessing its not very far!!

Congratulations :) That's such exciting news :) :hugs::happydance::flower:



Wilsey said:


> Hi Bump2B - in regards to temping it won't really matter when you start - eventually you will have a month of full data.
> 
> You just take your temp at the same time each morning and before you get out of bed or even talk. Use FF (www.fertilityfriend.com) to track your results.
> 
> This will help you easily pinpoint ovulation.
> 
> I have no idea why you are having shorter then longer cycles.
> 
> OPK's you can either use one a day or two a day from the day AF leaves or one a day until about 3-4 days before you think you O. If you have no idea when you O better to use two a day (morning and night) so you don't miss the surge.
> 
> Best of luck! :)

Perhaps a silly question - usually, I am quite good at reaching for the thermometer right when I wake up... even if I don't have to get up yet. Is it bad, if I just doze off and then take my temp around the usual time, instead of my first wake up?


----------



## rosabelle

congrats skeet!!!!! awesome news! H&H 9 months x

Well still no AF here! yippee!!
i dont feel like its coming either and temp was still high this morning so looking good! 
trying not to get my hopes up but we are about to start doing further testing with a FS so this would save us soooo much money!! 

got everything crossed for that BFP!! 


:):)


----------



## josephine3

skeet9924 said:


> well my positive this morning on the $ store brand looked more like an indent..I didnt think it was positive..then i took the frer tonight and got a clear :bfp:

Hmmm see this gives me a little hope too.. I took one this morning but its very similar to last nights.. cant tell if its pink or just the indent line as u say..will wait a few more days maybe even a week before doing another.. i dont want to be disappointed if nothing comes up on the frer and cant really afford one as I say.

TheAnie thanks!! Im not normally so hopeful about things but I just feel so poorly that if this isnt it there must be summat up with me!!

Thanks Antsy - I think in the uk they dont examine you while bleeding..

Jen - evening primrose oil can help with cm and regulat your cycles.. i did read it shouldnt be taken after ovulation tho as it messes with your hormones so could potentially harm a pregnancy or make it less likely..

Good luck all its so lovely to have the old crowd back online hehe xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

Lol the old crowd! Us ttc veterans  cycle 7 for me can't believe its taking so long...
6dpo today and got the tiniest of tiny spots on my knickers sorry tmi so maybe imp bleeding? 
Don't want to get my hopes up too much but you never know... xxx


----------



## ILoveMySeabee

Please add me


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Well guys the day of my appt has come... In about 3 hours :/ ahhhhh! I went to bed last night with a pad and woke up and it was dry and clear, AF HAS LEFT THE BUILDING! It would have been awkward for someone to look at my vajayjay wilst bleeding so im glad. I havent actually started the epo yet. i was told to wait until ur period ends...so im glad you said something about it JOSEPHINE. Ill talk to the doctor about it today! WISH ME LUCK EVERY ONE!!!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Awww good luck antsy! Let us know how it goes xx


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Good luck Antsy!


----------



## MrsMM24

ROSA, GL with those still high temps, looks good! FXD! :dust:
JOSEPHINE, get a FRER or something and :test: asap!! FXD!:dust:
FXD! ANIE!!!
SKEET, I have responded on other threads but it is only appropriate to do so here as well. CONGRATS!!! :happydance: wishing you a H&H 9 mos Hun!
ANTSY, glad you didn't push your appt back. GL and keep us posted. AS for the EPO, my fert doc said to take it from start of AF until OV.... 
BUMP2B, my adivce ($.2) start temping/charting ASAP. You can click my chart and sign up for free. As for the OPKs, as mentioned, it is good to start those 1-2 days AFTER AF has ended, and POAS between 12pm-8pm. FF will really talk you through charting so I think that is a great site. GL :dust:
BUB, now you know better Hun! You should take the temp that you got first as it is assumed you slept at least 3.5 hours undisturbed. If you napped and it was 3.5+ then you can use that. But temping has to be undisturbed. Use the adjuster to help you. GL!
:wave: ILOVEMYSEABEE, GL. I am sure ANTSY has you added allllready!
KITCAT, hang in there Hun! I know how you are feeling, I don't even really know what cycle TTC this is for us anymore, after the 2 yr mark, we stopped counting.... It WILL happen! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Chart is coming together just as I hoped even after being sick, OV looks to be around the corner and "donations" are just about complete. Sure hope the SMEP is working well. OPK looked almost dark as the control this morning as it did yesterday morning and last night, hoping tomorrow with a temp shift, it will indicate OV! I am sure OV is very near by no more than a day!! SMEP continues, another donation Wed and Fri! Then.... I wait.... I "plan" NOT to SS this cycle, decreased it last cycle so maybe I will decrease it more this cycle if I SS at all. GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## likeaustralia

So.. this clearly shows that I'm new at this, but what does PMA mean?


----------



## butterflies3

Positive Metal Attitude:thumbup:


----------



## josephine3

Ooooh kitcat that sounds hopeful!! fx'd it is implantation have you had anything since??

Mrs.MM thanx again I may have to wait a while tho, only got 2 tests left dont want to waste them!! Will try and wait till at least friday. Do you see anything on the tests??

If I am pregnant i just think that it wont show for a while yet, maybe i will be one of those unlucky ones who doesnt get their bfp for weeks and weeks.. I have finally confessed to oh how I feel, and he thinks Im crazy.. (no surprise lol) but he did poke my belly earlier and I've caught him looking at it/touching it a few times so maybe he has noticed its got bigger too... i dont know if this is a symptom but i suddenly have dry skin on my ankles, calves and under my boobs!! also dry lips been having them for a week or so. 
Iv now almost completely stopped smoking/drinking too just in case! (mind you this is NOT helping my moodiness!!)

Antsy - good luck at the appointment! I finally bit the bullet and booked in my day 21 progesterone blood test - iv never had a blood test before argh scared!!! I hope that if I havent found out by then (its the 28th oct) then maybe my progesterone level will come back high and they will suggest pregnancy.. I hope.


----------



## kitcatbaby

josephine3 said:


> Ooooh kitcat that sounds hopeful!! fx'd it is implantation have you had anything since??
> 
> Mrs.MM thanx again I may have to wait a while tho, only got 2 tests left dont want to waste them!! Will try and wait till at least friday. Do you see anything on the tests??
> 
> If I am pregnant i just think that it wont show for a while yet, maybe i will be one of those unlucky ones who doesnt get their bfp for weeks and weeks.. I have finally confessed to oh how I feel, and he thinks Im crazy.. (no surprise lol) but he did poke my belly earlier and I've caught him looking at it/touching it a few times so maybe he has noticed its got bigger too... i dont know if this is a symptom but i suddenly have dry skin on my ankles, calves and under my boobs!! also dry lips been having them for a week or so.
> Iv now almost completely stopped smoking/drinking too just in case! (mind you this is NOT helping my moodiness!!)
> 
> Antsy - good luck at the appointment! I finally bit the bullet and booked in my day 21 progesterone blood test - iv never had a blood test before argh scared!!! I hope that if I havent found out by then (its the 28th oct) then maybe my progesterone level will come back high and they will suggest pregnancy.. I hope.

Not a drop. It was so weird I've never had just one drop of spotting before. Now all evening I've been having cramps and occasional stabbing pains in lower abdomen... v strange! 
Got a kind of suggestion Jo... a friend of mine was sure she was preg last year but kept getting af and bfn so she basically pretended to be in agonizing pain with her stomach and went to a & e saying g she thought she was pregnant and having intense pain. They took her in and scanned her and hey presto...17 weeks preg... might be worth it if all else fails in a few weeks time ? Xx


----------



## josephine3

Hmm the one spot thing is odd, it sounds like a good sign for you tho fx'd!!!

Maybe it might be worth it yeah but Im not a very good actress lol id feel really guilty.. plus no-one belives me anyway and i dont drive so who would take me? lol. do you not think the uk docs would give me a blood test? Thing is im not sure id believe that either!! I must be insane.. argh. maybe i am actually just mad and giving myself these symptoms. its a possibility i suppose.

Does anyone know anything about progesterone levels in the uk and what is what?? I have read that uk and us use diffrent system. there was a post about it around here somewhere but i cant find it..


----------



## kitcatbaby

Honestly from my experience with doctors they have never taken me seriously when it comes to ttc. They will urine test but if that's neg then that's it... no chance of a blood test unless you want to put your hand in your pocket. 
What do you want to know about progesterone levels? How they test them or why or what the levels should be? If I know your specific questions I might be able to help... 
By the way its so lovely to chat to you again :) xx


----------



## josephine3

I know its so great to chat to you again!! Tho i think the oh is starting to get a wee bit annoyed about how much iv been on bnb again recently, oops...

I want to know... what the levels are to indicate ov, or whats a low level or a high level...?? I did read that they are higher during pregnancy, so what should a pregnant reading be?? 

Thanks if you can help!! Cos i know whatever they tell me i will want to work it out for myself lol. 
Hmm wonder how much a blood test for pregnancy would be..and if you can access that thru your normal gp?


----------



## kitcatbaby

I know progesterone is measured in ng/ml but don't know what that stands for and it should be at 30ng/ml at 8 weeks preg...
As for blood test prices they are ridiculous. Through bupa they range from £12 if you have a health plan up to £37. Really expensive! Xx


----------



## josephine3

Hmmm thanks for the info! not too bad really i suppose for peace of mind... ok so I want that level to be over 30! everyone think 'over 30' lol. 

p.s. looked it up and dry skin is a pregnancy symptom...i have little patches of it on my legs and boobs, never had this before.. same site also says itchy palms which i have been having but thought nothing of it just wondered why my hands were so itchy!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Oh Jo I hope this is it for you! Or you atleast get done answers to put your mind at rest! Good luck just keep positive! Xx


----------



## Antsynewlywed

LADIES I MADE IT OUT OF THE GYNO ALIVE!!! 

Kind of a long story. If you are interested I posted it in my journal here ====>https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...c-after-implanon-read-me-16.html#post13472835 Read and comment please and thank you! :D


----------



## rosabelle

hey ladies!! 
so i just spoke to my doctor and my prog is sitting at 28, estrogen at 698.. she said they were high but still negative.. i am only 1 day late so she said give it a few days and test again!! 
getting excited!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

YAY HOW EXCITING!!! l


----------



## kitcatbaby

rosabelle said:


> hey ladies!!
> so i just spoke to my doctor and my prog is sitting at 28, estrogen at 698.. she said they were high but still negative.. i am only 1 day late so she said give it a few days and test again!!
> getting excited!

Wow so fab! Great levels hun! Prog is way up at 28! Is usually around 30 at 8weeks preg! Wonder why the levels are still negative? I would say it looks pretty much definite to me that you are preggo... so I will say a tentative congratulations! :) xx


----------



## rosabelle

kitcatbaby said:


> rosabelle said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies!!
> so i just spoke to my doctor and my prog is sitting at 28, estrogen at 698.. she said they were high but still negative.. i am only 1 day late so she said give it a few days and test again!!
> getting excited!
> 
> Wow so fab! Great levels hun! Prog is way up at 28! Is usually around 30 at 8weeks preg! Wonder why the levels are still negative? I would say it looks pretty much definite to me that you are preggo... so I will say a tentative congratulations! :) xxClick to expand...

eeeek, trying not to get my hopes up but its so friggen hard when i hear this from the doctor! 

it is a bit strange that its still negative though.. 
i have stocked up on tests and will wait till the morning :)


----------



## kitcatbaby

Yay keep us posted! Can't wait to see your pics of bfp! Nothing gives me more hope that one day I will see my own... :) xx


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

EEK! Sounds promising!!


----------



## butterflies3

Good luck Rosabelle, really hoping to hear good news from you shortly!!:thumbup:


----------



## angel4eva

Please put me down, I got my BFP last week! :D Baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## butterflies3

angel4eva said:


> Please put me down, I got my BFP last week! :D Baby dust to everyone xx

:happydance::happydance:CONTRATS:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

:dance: yay angel!!!:dance:


----------



## TheAnie

Congrats Angel4Eva!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Woop woop another bfp! Congrats darling xx


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS ANGEL!!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!

JOSEPHINE, ease of BNB for his sake Hun, I don't want you to get under stress again. We WILL be here, you can't get rid of us that easy. Hope a bfp is ear! :dust:

ROSA, FXD! :dust: :dust: :dust: Hope the next test is super dark pink!! 

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp rise!!! Oh I hope upon hopes that it continues to rise. We have already gotten the donations, and OV may be later than it looks so we are going forward with them as scheduled. OPK looked almost dark as the control but it has been like that the last couple of nites so I don't know if I OVd...a temp shift will indicate?!! SMEP continues...last donation Fri! Then.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## futurephotos

Wow- every time I check in with this group it seems like there is another BFP! Way to go to all you pregnant gals!

I just got AF again... so I'm still waiting.


----------



## kitcatbaby

:( sorry af got you futurephotos! Xx


----------



## josephine3

rosabelle said:


> hey ladies!!
> so i just spoke to my doctor and my prog is sitting at 28, estrogen at 698.. she said they were high but still negative.. i am only 1 day late so she said give it a few days and test again!!
> getting excited!

Hi rosabelle I wonder if you can help me out!! How come you have progesterone and oestrogone checks instead of hcg?? I am going for a progesterone test and hoping i will be able to tell if i am pregnant or not from it.. also are you from the uk, as apparently its different in the us..??


Do you know where I can find anymore info on the subject online??

Good luck from what kitcat was saying your levels sound great! I hope mine come back that good!! 

:dust: to you!!

MrsMM - thank you for your concern, I am mainly on it when he's in bed lol, he tends to sleep evenings now he works nights/early mornings..I am not as bad as I was before I dont think, and I can now tell myself that I've been on long enough!! Its hard tho feeling the way I do at the moment. I realise I sound like a crazy woman but I feel and look like a pregnant woman!!!:dohh: Hope your temps continue to rise!!

futurephotos - nice to hear from you, you popped into my head earlier!! hope you are doing well :flower:

angel4eva - congratulations the bfps are coming in thick and fast now!! woop woop!!

antsy glad you got your appointment out of the way!! sounds like good news so far to me! Glad it wasnt too traumatic, I have not even had a smear checkup im too nervous but im 'invited' for one this year as turned magical 25. yay great party invite lol. best do it soon..

kitcat any symptoms to report from you?


----------



## josephine3

ooooh by the way I found this in my online 'research' ahem.. just for fun...make your own pregnancy test!!:haha:

https://www.homemadepregnancytest.info/ 

I wanna try the dandelion one!!


----------



## rosabelle

Morning ladies, well the good news is my temp is still up.. no drop yet!! 
but i did a hpt and its still negative :(
Dr did say to wait a few days so i guess i shouldnt have bothered this mornig but i couldnt help myself!!
i woke up feeling nausealy hungry again.. same thing has happened all this week.. 
so i guess i will just wait and do it again in a few days.. 

Josephine: i did think it was strange that she didnt tell me anything about HcG? Im in australia so its probably totaly different again? 
See i didnt know anything about what the levels should be in early pregnancy so i was googling that yesterday and alot of it was talking about hcg... 
i am going to do a bit of 'research' today online and see if i can find anything else.. 
when are you getting your levels checked? good luck!! xx


angel$eva: Congrats!!!! great news :):)


----------



## kitcatbaby

8dpo and feeling awful! Got horrendous cramps... like af cramps but 100 times worse :( I feel like my pelvis is really heavy and full and then every once in a while I get a shooting pain right across my pubic bone... it is sooooo painful :'( 
What is this horrible pain... surely it can't be good if its a bfp?
Any suggestions ladies? Xx


----------



## MrsMM24

ROSA, glad to hear the temps are still high... FXD! and yes, you probably should have waited Hun, like, the weekend maybe.... GL FXD! :dust:

KITCAT, I have noooo idea, unless it could be strong OV pains??? Hope it is! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp didn't rise but it didn't drop either. I am not sure what my coverline will be but I am almost certain that I OVd on CD18... What do you all think?
I hope that it continues to rise. We have last dontation tomorrow so if it was CD19 or CD20, we are covered, I expect FF to give me some type of crosshairs tomorrow! FXD! I am trying not to be too excited as being sick last week really has me quite worried about OV... :wacko: Tomorrow, officially starts my TWW, but I am testing on 30th... Time will tell.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## josephine3

rosabelle - i thought I replies last night but the computer must have eaten it! Did you go to the docs saying you thought u were pregnant or just for a general check up?? 

good luck its still sounding good! I go in for mine on the 28th, supposed to be to tell me if I ov, I need to do my research into this! I might see if i can persuade the doctor to test for hcg as well, as people on other threads are saying that progesterone doesnt matter during pregnancy??! and i wont be able to tell?:shrug:

kitcat - i hope you start to feel better! I think I have felt similar pains last time I thought I was preg/had that chemical so it could be a good sign for you! I hope it is else you dont want to be in pain! 

Mrs.MM I hope u catch that egg thats on its way !
:dust:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

josephine3 said:


> antsy glad you got your appointment out of the way!! sounds like good news so far to me! Glad it wasnt too traumatic, I have not even had a smear checkup im too nervous but im 'invited' for one this year as turned magical 25. yay great party invite lol. best do it soon..

AHAHAH! It wasnt bad at all... took all of 45 seconds. 

:drunk::pizza::friends::dance::cake: PAR-TAYYYYYY!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

check this out for a laugh https://awkwardpregnancypictures.com/


----------



## TerriLou

Hey all, can I join in please? I know a few names on here from other threads. I am tcc since miscarriage in June. My cycles have been all over the place, so it has been hard. The last cycle was 56 days, ovulating on cd40. This cycle, i ov'd on cd24, 5 days ago, so i'm in the 2 week wait now. 

I have the normal sore boobs, which came within a couple of days of O, like last cycle, but i have felt sick and really crampy all day today. I don't want to get my hopes up though. I hadn't felt all that possitive until today. Who knows, just one more week until testing time.

Good lick everyone for getting your gorgeous little 2012 babies.

:dust:


----------



## rosabelle

Hey Josephine, thats alright :) 

We actually had a FS appointment to start get the ball rolling and i just mentioned to her that my temp hadnt dropped so she did a blood test :) 
good timing hey! 
I dont think they would mind testing for hcg aswell, good luck!! 

I am going to try hold out another few days before i test again, my temp is still high this morning and still have the same nauseas hungry feeling :) 

MrsMM24: Im hoping i can hold off for a few more days!! spending waaay to much money on these tests!! haha 
Good luck catching that egg!! i hope this is your month x

Kitcat: i had similar cramps around the same time this cycle! and im now late :):) good sign! 
i had never felt anything like it before, i couldnt even stand. 
It only lasted for a few hours but it was awful!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Is this normal for temping so far? I'm so lost with this sort of thing.

Chart


----------



## Wilsey

Link doesn't work for me Jen - did you go to the 'Share' part under the graph? And choose the link for forums?


----------



## josephine3

Is it me or am i starting to see something on these dipsticks..? They are the same test, right hand 2 pics are tweaks!
It is late night urine again tested on a whim was planning to wait a bit again..I know it should be much much darker by now but.. just maybe it will be ok..:wacko: 
Dont worry if u cant see it i am a crazy lady after all!
 



Attached Files:







6 week.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 14









6 weektweak1.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 12









6 weektweak2.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I fixed the link.


----------



## kitcatbaby

Jo I think I see something on the tweak... looks faint though! Does it have colour? Hope its your bfp finally showing up! Xx


----------



## Wilsey

Jen - after a few more temps it might tell you that O'd on CD6. But so far so good. Hard to know what it's doing so early on but you will see a pattern after a few months (hopefully you won't need to get temping though - go BFP!).


----------



## Wilsey

josephine - got any FRER's? In a few more days maybe you should use one. If they are showing up on those ones surely a early response would work! Hope it is your BFP.


----------



## kitcatbaby

Cramps seem to have died down a bit now thankfully! Hoping they are a sign of something good rather than something bad :S nervous this cycle... the cramps are unusual to be this bad. Always get cramps but this was a whole new level! Plus my boobs are giant! If this isn't a bfp its surely going to be the worst af ever after such bad pms... all the more reason to keep my Fxd for a bfp. Think i will test Friday at 10dpo. Xx


----------



## Wilsey

Got everything crossed for you kitcatbaby! (even my legs - don't want the baby falling out ;))


----------



## kitcatbaby

Haha wilsey that really made me chuckle! Beautiful baby scan hon...such a clear pic too. :) xx


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks hun :) It was so amazing. Now to look forward to the 20 week scan!


----------



## skeet9924

Josephine- I think i see a line starting!! Mine started really faint

Wilsey- that scan pic looks amazing!! You must be so happy!!

AFM- I went and got my hcg done yesterday morning it was at 98..later that day I started to get brown discharge so I went to the er....They took my levels and they were at 118. My dr wants to see me to test them again...so as of right now I'm in the waiting game to see if I'm going to mc, or see if my levels go up.. the er dr said that it could be normal early pregnancy bleeding or it could be mc its hard to tell we just have to follow my levels


----------



## Wilsey

Hey skeet - thanks and I am :)

Oh no! I'm really sorry to hear you are having to get tested! How far along are you? I got brown spotting just before 6 weeks and went and had a u/s and everything was fine. Brown is definitely better as it's old blood - a lot of people get that.

Keep us updated darl. They can test your levels at the time right? So you find out while you are there?

:hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

I'm not really sure how far a long I am...I havent had an af since aug..but I think I missed a whole cycle then ovulated for this cycle..I'm guessing I"m either 3 or 4 weeks.. I have to wait until the following day to get the results of the hcg...which sucks with the weekend coming up. Did you have cramping too? It almost feels like af


----------



## Wilsey

I don't remember much cramping - so if I did it wasn't severe (so more like AF). Please keep us updated - I hope that it is nothing!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Wilsey... as I know things I will let you know for sure


----------



## vickytoria88

I got my BFP last week and im almost 6 weeks now. Babay wil be due in June


----------



## wantanerd

skeet9924 said:


> Thanks Wilsey... as I know things I will let you know for sure

I had slight cramping for the first week or two of my pregnancy and its totally normal. Its your uterus expanding to make room for the baby.


----------



## TheAnie

Congrats again Vicky!

And Skeet, keep calm and keep us updated. A friend of mine had red spotting at like week 6 and she panicked as well. The husband took her to the ER and all turned out fine. She's now(I believe) 28 weeks. There was nothing wrong.


----------



## VikkiD

I got my :bfp: on Wednesday just over 4 Weeks now, Due date 28th June :)


----------



## MrsMM24

TERRILOU, so sorry for your loss. Welcome to an awesome thread full of awesome women! GL :dust:

ROSA, save the money honey :haha: that is looking realllll bfp-y! Wait to test. :dust:
JEN, so far chart looking good, I agree with Wilsey, OV should show soon.
JOSEPHINE, that does look to be the start of something looovely... wait a couple days and test with FMU! FXD!:dust:
KITCAT, GL with weekend testing Hun! Soooo got my FXD for my TTC buddy!! :dust:
SKEET, try (as hard as it must be) to stay relaxed, I have heard that this is quite normal, especially with the length of time since last af, for there to be older blood. Your levels are climbing nicely. It is better to be monitored and testing during this early time than not. GL FXD! :dust:
VICKY, CONGRATS :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp didn't rise much, but it didn't drop either. My temps have been rather low this cycle, likely due to the temperature change outside. It switched drastically quickly. Crosshairs today!!! 3DPO! I just hope that it continues to rise or at least stay up here. All donations complete this cycle FXD!! Still trying not to be too excited as being sick last week really has me quite worried about OV... :wacko: TWW officially starts my today! (Testing 30th) Now.... I wait.... FXD! :dust: Any good plans out there for the weekend? I plan to get the rest of my fall cleaning done, DW and LO will be out of the house for 2 days! Hoping to get some rest time as well&#8230;:shhh:


----------



## josephine3

Kitcat - glad to hear the cramps have eased off for you hope they're a good sign - fx'd for you!

vicky - many congratulations to you!!

skeet - try worry yourself too much - there's plenty of threads around here about early pregnancy bleeding also.. will be hoping those levels go up! If you've not seen a since august maybe you are even more like 7 weeks?? Or do you have long cycles? 

Wilsey thats the cutest scan picture I have ever seen!! So detailed at even 13 weeks its amazed me... is that curly bit even the cord?? (sorry if its not and i seem daft) keep that gorgeous bean cookin!

Good luck for testing Mrs MM and kitcat!! :dust:

Thanks for taking a look at my test pics, I did a midstream this mornin and I think its a little bit darker..nothing that I can run around screaming with tho lol. will try to post it later!


----------



## Wilsey

Hey Jo - looking forward to seeing your next test!

It's his/her hand year their face. I think they might have been trying to pick their nose haha ;)


----------



## haj624

You can me to the ttc list!!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

MrsMM: I looked at your chart, and I'm not sure I understand the way it looks. How do you know you ovulated on Day 18? This whole charting this has got me so confused LOL.

My MIL bought me a pair of baby booties to put in my pillow case as a good luck charm :). Here's hoping!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Picking their nose Haha that's hilarious! Are you planning to find out the sex wilsey? Xx


----------



## josephine3

aww thats cute about the baby booties Jen!!

Here's my test from this morning, all pics of the same test - i realise its a screen tilter but in real life I swear I see pink.. I'll post the unaltered pics first..
 



Attached Files:







21.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 12









22.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 15









23.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## josephine3

And here's some tweaks :winkwink: 
Although Im rubbish at tweaking... PS I spent a fortune on FRER and Boots tests today - plus some £1 ones!! They are on offer in boots 'buy any frer, clearblue or boots test and get one half price' still bloody expensive tho - £10.99 for the frers! Supposed to be the 6 day early ones so shud be sensitive.. and the others are the plus/minus blue dye boots ones, I've never used a blue dye and altho iv heard had rumours i wanted some variety!! I bought 8 tests in total today!!!!:dohh: (tho u get 3 in one of the £1 boxes) And no point buying 1 frer for 7.99 when 2 is 10.99!

Oh to be one of those people that misses a period, buys and takes 1 test and bam - sorted!
 



Attached Files:







21tweak2.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 8









21tweak.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 9









22tweak.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ferens06

I see it on the third one of the original pics but not the others. GOOD LUCK!xx


----------



## Wilsey

Hey kitcat - definitely finding out the sex! Can't wait :)

I'm a terrible line spotter but looks like something is forming Josephine!


----------



## josephine3

It best start forming soon I've waited too long to find out, im getting cross now!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Be patient Jo and use a frer in the morning... I'm betting if your gonna see a bfp it will be on a frer. Best of luck darling let us know after you've tested xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

Wilsey said:


> Hey kitcat - definitely finding out the sex! Can't wait :)
> 
> I'm a terrible line spotter but looks like something is forming Josephine!

any preference on boy vs girl?
I think your scan looks like a lady ;) 
Xx


----------



## josephine3

Thanks kitcat I was actually going to give in to temptation and do another dipstick now, as oh will be home in the morning and he things im crazy enough already, I cant test around him! Im going to save the frer for another day tho definitely. oooh, i havent even opened that back of blue dye iv never used, fun lol..


----------



## Antsynewlywed

OMG JO!!! This is sooooooo deffffff it! :dance: 
!!!!! :D 
Have you told OH that u think u might be... I know what happend last time... just wondering about your approach this time!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Do a blue dye Jo... pee and post lol xx


----------



## Antsynewlywed

^^^^^WSS!!!l


----------



## josephine3

Oh sorry i did a dipstick lol. The blue dyes are too expensive to waste on 1am pee!! haha.. did open them to read the info tho!
it looks pretty much the same as my last dipstick to be honest I dont think there's much point photographing..

Antsy your getting me excited lol, can you see the line on the pics I posted??

I am worried tho cos if I am, then i would be nearly 7 weeks, it cant be a good sign if its still so faint. I know this cos we havent dtd since that cycle so it cant possibly be that Im not as far as I think or testing early.

But Iv decided not to worry yet - if I get a bfp I'll be celebrating!!! 

As for the oh, well.. sigh.. I have mentioned it but I kept quiet for weeks.. I've tried not to go on about it but he's noticed me spending more time on here... he just thinks im crazy tho - he wont belive it until I show him I've got a blaring bfp!! I wont show him any of these tests yet!

The dipsticks I can see it but the midstream in real life is definite pink and it came up as the dye/pee flowed over it if u know what i mean!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Oooo excited! Post it anyway... I love looking at tests! Xx


----------



## josephine3

hang on.. iv got a thread going here as well if u want to scrutinize my tests!!
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...look-good-line-spotters-updated-new-pics.html


----------



## josephine3

here ya go, the latest dipsticks, but you reeaaally have to know where to look lol. its quite far away from the control line. and some more pics of the midstream cos I like it!! And Im sure I see it on there.. i hope..
 



Attached Files:







dipstick1.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 10









dipstick2.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 13









midstream1.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 11









midstream2.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## kitcatbaby

Really hope I don't have line eye Jo... sure I see it in the tweaks. Hope so darling! Update in the morning? Xx


----------



## josephine3

I didnt expect anyone to see much on there! I'll be holding off testing for a day or 2 at least i think.. if I can wait that long! Are you coming up to testing soon? 
I've gotta get to bed now im afraid..night night xx
:dust:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Just poas lol no surprises its bfn but still early days at just 9dpo  talk soon Jo x


----------



## Wilsey

I see something in the fourth picture...


----------



## TheAnie

I honestly think I see something in some of the pictures to. Do hold off on testing for a few days and try again.

As for me, I'm hoping to test tomorrow morning. If I don't start in the night. I should wait for Sunday but I'm just really hopeful(tomorrow is 13dpo and I usually start on 12dpo).


----------



## kitcatbaby

Good luck theanie! Fxd you get a lovely bfp xx


----------



## Antsynewlywed

I see it! I see it!!! 

btw- your camera sucks! lol chuck it out the window!


----------



## josephine3

Haha I cant chuck the camera out the window its the webcam on the laptop lol!!! It does suck tho but those are the best I can do on here, I wish wish wish you could all see the line I see on the midstream, u need to be in my living room and see it lol.

oooh good luck TheAnie and kitcat!! Bet you get your bfp's before me lol:dohh:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Tested just now but bfn... im ok about it though. Still feeling quite positive :) xx


----------



## TheAnie

Also a no for me this morning. To reassure myself I was looking at charts on FF and it looks like lots of ladies got negs at 13dpo and positives two days later at 15dpo. So there can still be hope. We'll see. 

If it's not my month I'm not going to let it get to me. Instead I'm going to go back into fight mode and kick my own ass to lose 5lbs. That's around half of what's left to get to my goal weight. I keep feeling I won't get a positive until I hit my goal weight even though less than five pounds puts me at the healthy BMI threshold.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

They say pregnancies (and deaths. ECK!) come in threes. SOOO hoping you 3 are it! And you better become bump buddies ;) (im a matchmaker :haha: )

Good for you Anie! How much are you trying to lose all together?


----------



## Antsynewlywed

And... *I SEE YOU GUESTS LURKING! COME AND JOIN US! WE LOOOOOOOVE NEWBIES!*


----------



## TheAnie

Antsynewlywed said:


> Good for you Anie! How much are you trying to lose all together?

My start weight was 170. I'm now down to about 150(give or take as weight fluctuates) with my goal weight being 140. So in total I was looking to lose 30lbs. And with the first 20 behind me(or almost twenty, like I said my weight moves a bit. I'm at 152 today whereas yesterday was 150) the last ten are going to be a pain. I stuck a number on it because it gave me a goal to work for. Really though it's where-ever I'm happiest and think I look decent. 

I looked at a lot of older pictures of me to decide that 140 was a good choice. But who knows, I might get there and decide I need to lose a bit more. I refuse to drop under 130 though, anything less than that and I start to look boney and I like having a bit of curve. I was always one of those scrawny things growing up and got accused of being anorexic a lot. It used to upset me so much, amazing how the table flipped and I got so overweight I was bordering on being obese. I'm not sure exactly what happened, I just know it will never happen again.

Oh, and I'm officially skinnier than I was when I got married. It's very tempting to pull my dress out of storage and throw it on since the husband and MIL did not let me do a trash the dress shoot.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

I wanted a trash the dress shoot too.. but was denyed. lol


----------



## josephine3

I took the midstream out of the case, and irl it really looks good, i dont need to squint at it or anythin. I havent tweakd any of these pics, the line looks a bit grey tho but if its an evap its a nasty one.
 



Attached Files:







midopen.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 11









midopen2.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 9









midopen3.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## minni2906

A little birdie told me you all like newbies. :)

Hubby and I have been NTNP since May, but as of yesterday when I got my cycle back, we are officially TTC baby #1. :)


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Tweet tweet ;)
Welcome Minni

And Jo! fx'd that its not an evap!


----------



## josephine3

Thanks antsym welcome minni!!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I'm pretty sure today is O day! My temp raised a bit, which excited me on it's own. But I also started paying attention to my CM this month, and today there is a ton of it! Plus it's an egg white colour. I'm really hoping today is the day! :happydance:


----------



## haj624

josephine3 said:


> And here's some tweaks :winkwink:
> Although Im rubbish at tweaking... PS I spent a fortune on FRER and Boots tests today - plus some £1 ones!! They are on offer in boots 'buy any frer, clearblue or boots test and get one half price' still bloody expensive tho - £10.99 for the frers! Supposed to be the 6 day early ones so shud be sensitive.. and the others are the plus/minus blue dye boots ones, I've never used a blue dye and altho iv heard had rumours i wanted some variety!! I bought 8 tests in total today!!!!:dohh: (tho u get 3 in one of the £1 boxes) And no point buying 1 frer for 7.99 when 2 is 10.99!
> 
> Oh to be one of those people that misses a period, buys and takes 1 test and bam - sorted!

What are frer and boots tests? Also what is the blue dye?


----------



## Antsynewlywed

frer= first response early result...
boots= the name of a store... kinda like saying a walmart test...
blue dye= A pregnancy test where the lines show up blue instead of pink... they suck. and they are notorious for really really bad evap lines.... BLUE DYE = FALSE HOPE!


----------



## haj624

Antsynewlywed said:


> frer= first response early result...
> boots= the name of a store... kinda like saying a walmart test...
> blue dye= A pregnancy test where the lines show up blue instead of pink... they suck. and they are notorious for really really bad evap lines.... BLUE DYE = FALSE HOPE!

Thanks so much!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies, just dropping in to see how everyones doing. Hello newbies and congrats to all who got :bfp:s xx

Will you be testing again soon Jo? :test:

I am 10dpo now. :witch: is due thursday so if she hasnt arrived by next wkend I guess I would test but I am not feeling one or another stressed really I feel very laid back this cycle which must be a good thing. We tried the smep so gave it every chance and I know I ov-ed which was a relief.

Baby dust:dust:


----------



## josephine3

Well I just tried to broach the subject with oh again, silly me.. i have this awful cold, terrible headaches and nose bleeds when i blow it! Oh was laughing at me saying i look cute when Im ill!! He keeps saying he doesnt want to catch it, and Ive told him i dont think its just a cold...

I wanted to show him the test from friday cos you really can see a line in real life and he said 'i dont want to look - you make it up every month'

He's gonna be in denial longer than I thought...i might have to get a digital in the end!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

josephine3 said:


> Well I just tried to broach the subject with oh again, silly me.. i have this awful cold, terrible headaches and nose bleeds when i blow it! Oh was laughing at me saying i look cute when Im ill!! He keeps saying he doesnt want to catch it, and Ive told him i dont think its just a cold...
> 
> I wanted to show him the test from friday cos you really can see a line in real life and he said 'i dont want to look - you make it up every month'
> 
> He's gonna be in denial longer than I thought...i might have to get a digital in the end!!

It might be worth trying a digi hun he can't really dispute the result if it blatantly says pregnant there! 
How far are you thinking you are? Xx


----------



## josephine3

I think about 7 weeks. As I say, this is based on my last real period...and we only did the deed a couple of times that cycle and not done it since! So the dates cant be far off... Im gonna do a frer tomorrow morning.. I think maybe I am just one of those people whose levels dont show up for a while.. hopefully tomorrow I can post a pic of a nice, clear dark frer.. xx

Good luck to kitcat and TheAnie sending lots of positivity your way!
:dust:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Aww Jo, OH probably doesnt want to get his hopes up either or to have you dashed if it isnt your bfp. Fingers crossed it is tho, cant wait to see the digi results xx


----------



## josephine3

Im more worried that he doesnt want me to be pregnant at all... i think he's hoping im not! Dont get me wrong Im sure he will come to terms with it but I guess we forget how much of a big deal this is for these men. also, i suppose its easier for me to believe cos I can feel everything thats going on.

I've never had a line come up on a test like that, even tho I save them all and look at them later:blush: nothing has ever appeared like that.. I just cant wait to do tomorrows test! But feeling the way I do I'll have a hard time celebrating!:wacko:

I wont do a digi just yet, have a fair few tests stocked up already to pee on lol.

What do you all think of the midstream test pic where its opened up?

Thanks ladies Im loving sharing all this with you!
:dust: to you all


----------



## kitcatbaby

It's a definite line on the cracked open midstream test... but not sure if its pink. I think it is...
Frer is the way to go! Post it in the morning hun so we can have a good look ;) xx


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Updated Chart

I have NO idea what to make of that. Based off the CM and the increase in temp, I thought O day was yesterday. Any input?


----------



## x Helen x

Can you add me to the list please? Thanks


----------



## Antsynewlywed

If you didnt read about my appt, heres the basics of it...

This is my 4th cycle ttc. I was on implanon for 3 years and only had 6 periods in that time... Got off the bc and my cycles have been everywhere
Cycle 1-44 days
Cycle 2-33 days
Cycle 3-51 days
Sooooo my doctor thinks that if she puts me on the bcp for 2 cycles then it will regulate my cycle... If I dont get preggo this cycle, than I'm going to have to wait, at least 2 cycles plus the time it takes for the birth control to get out of my cycle... so im going full force this cycle as its my last... preseed and ic opks (50) Im also checking cm and cp... This is my first cycle with preseed and Im hoping this is it for me! :D 
((Im unsure of when af is due as my cycles are so crazy))


----------



## HisGrace

Hi ladies. I had to take a break from the boards for a few days and I am so excited to come back to so many :bfp:s



skeet9924 said:


> well my positive this morning on the $ store brand looked more like an indent..I didnt think it was positive..then i took the frer tonight and got a clear :bfp:

Congrats!



vickytoria88 said:


> I got my BFP last week and im almost 6 weeks now. Babay wil be due in June

:dance:



VikkiD said:


> I got my :bfp: on Wednesday just over 4 Weeks now, Due date 28th June :)

:happydance:


----------



## TheAnie

Officially a day late. =/ But my body has done this before. No more testing until at least Wednesday as that would put me at 17dpo. 

Watching Charlie and the Chocolate Factory and snacking on various munchies the FIL made for the football game.


----------



## josephine3

Well I showed my oh the test and he couldnt see the line.. grr.. he still thinks im mad, im now having major backache as my latest of all these fun symptoms. :(

Hope you get it this cycle Antsy! Im not too sure about this 'birth control to regulate' when I came off my bcp it took 1 yr and about 4 months for me to get a regular cycle back.. i was having cycles of like 80 days, ridiculous.. I wouldnt say 3 cycles is going to be enough to get back into a regular pattern.. lets hope the full force approach works and you dont need to take them!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

I know! Im really worried that its going to make matters worse. I have an appointment on thursday they are going to do a vaginal ultrasound, and do a blood test to determine... idk what. So we will see then... idk what to do :(


----------



## josephine3

What are they looking for on the ultrasound?


----------



## Antsynewlywed

:cry: well... she said that because I have acne, and im overweight, and i have irregular cycles, that she wants to check for PCOS... soooo cysts?:cry:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Shouldn't really be vaginal scan to look for cysts... I had an external scan to check for pcos. That was in the UK though... not sure where you're from antsy? Xx


----------



## josephine3

I hope they find a lovely healthy baby making environment instead! :hugs:


----------



## kitcatbaby

^^^ same here ^^^ :)
How are you tonight Jo? Xx


----------



## Antsynewlywed

I dont really know whats going on... im so lost with everything... it was my first ever time being at the gyno so things went kinda fast... Im in The States... Ohio


----------



## rosabelle

well after being 5 days late.. having high temps..and feeling pregnant... AF came 
i am crushed... :cry:


----------



## kitcatbaby

rosabelle said:


> well after being 5 days late.. having high temps..and feeling pregnant... AF came
> i am crushed... :cry:

So many hugs for you darling! Our bodies can be so cruel. Try not to let it get you down hun xx


----------



## josephine3

Aww sorry rosabelle :hugs:

Im ok I think thanks kitcat! oh didnt see the line :( I just have terrible backache today.. 

Also tonight is my last night of smoking, having the last one before bed I've decided arrghh:wacko:

I just know, and I cant carry on smoking. Had my last drink earlier too :) but i dont think the fags will be so easy!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Antsynewlywed said:


> I dont really know whats going on... im so lost with everything... it was my first ever time being at the gyno so things went kinda fast... Im in The States... Ohio

The doctors will look after you and even if it is pcos at least you will have some answers and will be able to get the right treatment to get your bfp! Xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

josephine3 said:


> Aww sorry rosabelle :hugs:
> 
> Im ok I think thanks kitcat! oh didnt see the line :( I just have terrible backache today..
> 
> Also tonight is my last night of smoking, having the last one before bed I've decided arrghh:wacko:
> 
> I just know, and I cant carry on smoking. Had my last drink earlier too :) but i dont think the fags will be so easy!!

Awww know what you mean... think the fags will be the hardest part for me when I get bfp! Good girl though for stopping!
Backache... another symptom! But he didn't see the line? Is he blind lol xx


----------



## Antsynewlywed

:hugs: thansk for the support! 

:hugs: damn :witch:


----------



## likeaustralia

Hi all... just wanted to check in to say my temps are up in a triphasic pattern for 2 days in a row now. I'm planning to test tomorrow and hoping Hoping HOPING that my temps stay high and I see a BFP!!! Please send some babydust my way. :)


----------



## abitjaded

Mind if I join?

My story: DH and I spent our first 5 yrs of marriage not trying, but not preventing. After that we went in to regular dr who told us to try for a year. After a year of trying the doctor said that I have PCOS. Unfortunately instead of telling me to go to a specialist she told me to loose weight first, not that I mind being thinner and more ready for pregnancy, just frustrating to later find out my weight may not have been an issue. So I lost 95 lb over 2.5 years while still trying. No luck. After that we went back to the doctor and she said that we should keep trying for another 9 months since I had started to have periods (irregularly) again. We tried for another 3 months. Afterward I said to heck with this mess, not going back to that dr!! I called the local fertility specialist and found out I've only ovulated 3x in the last 10 years... >< 

This month is our first cycle of clomid. I'm on cd 16 and I have developed a 17 egg as of yesterday. I have another ultrasound tomorrow to check if I'm ready for a trigger shot. 

Looking forward to having some forum buddies to share this with. Crossing fingers for all of us!


----------



## kitcatbaby

likeaustralia said:


> Hi all... just wanted to check in to say my temps are up in a triphasic pattern for 2 days in a row now. I'm planning to test tomorrow and hoping Hoping HOPING that my temps stay high and I see a BFP!!! Please send some babydust my way. :)

Oooo yeah good luck hun! How exciting! Xx


----------



## josephine3

kitcatbaby said:


> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> Aww sorry rosabelle :hugs:
> 
> Im ok I think thanks kitcat! oh didnt see the line :( I just have terrible backache today..
> 
> Also tonight is my last night of smoking, having the last one before bed I've decided arrghh:wacko:
> 
> I just know, and I cant carry on smoking. Had my last drink earlier too :) but i dont think the fags will be so easy!!
> 
> Awww know what you mean... think the fags will be the hardest part for me when I get bfp! Good girl though for stopping!
> Backache... another symptom! But he didn't see the line? Is he blind lol xxClick to expand...

Thats what I said!!! I couldnt beleive it. He just thought I was crazy. :dohh: as does everyone on here I think in my thread about it!! 
Oh well. I realllly want to poas now but I have to wait til morning. I know i wont get a strong line this late at night. But its when you're all online lol you make me wanna test!


----------



## HisGrace

abitjaded said:


> Mind if I join?
> 
> My story: DH and I spent our first 5 yrs of marriage not trying, but not preventing. After that we went in to regular dr who told us to try for a year. After a year of trying the doctor said that I have PCOS. Unfortunately instead of telling me to go to a specialist she told me to loose weight first, not that I mind being thinner and more ready for pregnancy, just frustrating to later find out my weight may not have been an issue. So I lost 95 lb over 2.5 years while still trying. No luck. After that we went back to the doctor and she said that we should keep trying for another 9 months since I had started to have periods (irregularly) again. We tried for another 3 months. Afterward I said to heck with this mess, not going back to that dr!! I called the local fertility specialist and found out I've only ovulated 3x in the last 10 years... ><
> 
> This month is our first cycle of clomid. I'm on cd 16 and I have developed a 17 egg as of yesterday. I have another ultrasound tomorrow to check if I'm ready for a trigger shot.
> 
> Looking forward to having some forum buddies to share this with. Crossing fingers for all of us!

Welcome! :wave:


----------



## kitcatbaby

josephine3 said:


> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> Aww sorry rosabelle :hugs:
> 
> Im ok I think thanks kitcat! oh didnt see the line :( I just have terrible backache today..
> 
> Also tonight is my last night of smoking, having the last one before bed I've decided arrghh:wacko:
> 
> I just know, and I cant carry on smoking. Had my last drink earlier too :) but i dont think the fags will be so easy!!
> 
> Awww know what you mean... think the fags will be the hardest part for me when I get bfp! Good girl though for stopping!
> Backache... another symptom! But he didn't see the line? Is he blind lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thats what I said!!! I couldnt beleive it. He just thought I was crazy. :dohh: as does everyone on here I think in my thread about it!!
> Oh well. I realllly want to poas now but I have to wait til morning. I know i wont get a strong line this late at night. But its when you're all online lol you make me wanna test!Click to expand...

Haha we are a bad influence eh?! Must admit I did a cheeky poas last night after looking at your pics lol... bfn of course  ok though... af not due til wednesday. Xx


----------



## likeaustralia

Thanks kitcat. I'll take all the luck I can get! :)


----------



## TheAnie

*LikeAustralia:* Fingers crossed for you!

*abitjaded:* What a sucky doctor you had! I suppose one little good out of that crap situation is the weight you lost, right? Also, welcome to the thread!


So today to distract myself I started doing some research into pricing and contracts for photography because I've been asked to do a paid shoot for my sisters sister-in-law whenever it snows here. Can I just say OH MY WORD that photography is even more complicated than TTC? I've got pricing for this one shoot figured out but beyond that I'm so lost and haven't even moved into the contracts side of things. 

It's been an interesting distraction from being a day late though. lol. If not for the various oddities I'm dealing with. I've been up to two days late before though since learning about charting and using OPK's.


----------



## josephine3

Welcome to abitjaded!! xx


----------



## minni2906

Welcome, abitjaded.

AFM; nothing new. anxious for AF to be done so we can give this cycle a shot!!! How I would LOVE to get my BFP on my first cycle after depo!! :)


----------



## haj624

likeaustralia said:


> Hi all... just wanted to check in to say my temps are up in a triphasic pattern for 2 days in a row now. I'm planning to test tomorrow and hoping Hoping HOPING that my temps stay high and I see a BFP!!! Please send some babydust my way. :)

good luck!!:dust:


----------



## haj624

Antsynewlywed said:



> I know! Im really worried that its going to make matters worse. I have an appointment on thursday they are going to do a vaginal ultrasound, and do a blood test to determine... idk what. So we will see then... idk what to do :(

They did the vaginal to find my cysts too


----------



## butterflies3

abitjaded said:


> Mind if I join?
> 
> My story: DH and I spent our first 5 yrs of marriage not trying, but not preventing. After that we went in to regular dr who told us to try for a year. After a year of trying the doctor said that I have PCOS. Unfortunately instead of telling me to go to a specialist she told me to loose weight first, not that I mind being thinner and more ready for pregnancy, just frustrating to later find out my weight may not have been an issue. So I lost 95 lb over 2.5 years while still trying. No luck. After that we went back to the doctor and she said that we should keep trying for another 9 months since I had started to have periods (irregularly) again. We tried for another 3 months. Afterward I said to heck with this mess, not going back to that dr!! I called the local fertility specialist and found out I've only ovulated 3x in the last 10 years... ><
> 
> This month is our first cycle of clomid. I'm on cd 16 and I have developed a 17 egg as of yesterday. I have another ultrasound tomorrow to check if I'm ready for a trigger shot.
> 
> Looking forward to having some forum buddies to share this with. Crossing fingers for all of us!

Welcome:wave: Great job on the weight loss!! How did you do it? If you dont mind me asking...

Here's some :dust: for you this cycle!!


----------



## josephine3

Well, I was so excited last night I could hardly sleep. I thought that I would have some great news this morning.

I did a lot of tests today hehe.. But alas, the tests do not want to co-operate with me. There was a positive looking line on the blue dye test (boots own).. its very thin but the instructions say thats ok, thickness doesnt matter..I did another clear and simple midstream which looks just like the other one I posted, a dispstick which again has the faintest of faint lines, and the frer had NOTHING on it. Not even a hint of a line. They suck and I am not wasting any more money on them! After reading about the 'hook' effect yesterday where the hcg can get too high to be detected, I diluted the sample and took another frer with the dilute.. still NOTHING. not even a hint of a line like the other tests had.

I've tried to photograph the blue dye line but cant get it to come out on photo, its too thin, and the midstream honestly is the same as the one the other day.

However, just to see lines, I peed on an opk, (they are reduced in my local superdrug from £15.99 to £1.50!!! now i dont like superdrug tests but 1.50 i couldnt say no)... and it is blaringly positive.. check out this line, the control line is on the RIGHT, in the circular window!!!
I have never had an opk this positive before, I struggle to get them to be just about positive.

DONT GET EXCITED WARNING - THIS IS AN OPK!
 



Attached Files:







opk2.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 7


----------



## josephine3

Sooo... I am taking the blaring positive opk as a good sign! I have just booked an appoointment for tomorrow at the docs to see a lady doctor, Im hoping a woman might be more sympathetic and take me more seriously... Im going to take my faint positives with me and hope I can convince her to change the blood test I have booked to a hcg!

On another sympom note - beware TMI! - for the past week I have felt so wet all the time, and when I pee sometimes a milky sort of discharge drips out!! I have been trying not to check cm or cp much as I dont want to mess with the 'environment' in there lol - but i just swept my finger round and a thick, clear, gel like substance came out??! like a blob??! :shrug: sorry about that but Iv had too many symptoms ... I just want my bfp already!! It must be around here somewhere - has anyone seen it? xx

Oooh p.s likeaustralia have u tested yet today??


----------



## kitcatbaby

Boom Jo that positive Opk must mean you are preg! Would you be anywhere close to Ov? So excited! Get to the docs and don't take no for an answer til you get a blood test xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

BTW that globe of gel from your cervix was probably your mucus plug starting to form. I sooooo think your preggo :) I will be really shocked if not xx


----------



## josephine3

Thanks kitcat - I cant be sure of my ov date, but i think that I would be past ovulation by now if I count the cycle from the bleed... only by a day or 2 tho. but opks show positive before ov, not after, right?


----------



## josephine3

kitcatbaby said:


> BTW that globe of gel from your cervix was probably your mucus plug starting to form. I sooooo think your preggo :) I will be really shocked if not xx

Thats what i thought!!! I shud have left it alone!! Do you think I could have damaged it??! :wacko:

Mind you it would be much more damaged than that during sex. (of which i am having none - poor oh i dont want to be touched at all!!)


----------



## likeaustralia

Anyone here with a BFP have a triphasic chart? If you did, what day past the thermal shift did you get your BFP?


----------



## likeaustralia

josephine - thanks for asking. I did test this morning and got a BFN. Still early though, hence my question up there ^


----------



## josephine3

Good luck for your next test!! xx


----------



## abitjaded

@ Butterflies3 
I charted all of my calories on "myplate" (stupid forum won't let me link, Google it for a free calorie counter)and ate between 1200-1400 per day. started working out. Nothing special, just a lot of persistence.

@ Josephine lots of dust your way. Really hoping you get a strong positive soon.

Had my ultrasound today egg is at 18.5 they might let me trigger today! So excited and nervous!


----------



## butterflies3

josephine3 said:


> Sooo... I am taking the blaring positive opk as a good sign! I have just booked an appoointment for tomorrow at the docs to see a lady doctor, Im hoping a woman might be more sympathetic and take me more seriously... Im going to take my faint positives with me and hope I can convince her to change the blood test I have booked to a hcg!
> 
> On another sympom note - beware TMI! - for the past week I have felt so wet all the time, and when I pee sometimes a milky sort of discharge drips out!! I have been trying not to check cm or cp much as I dont want to mess with the 'environment' in there lol - but i just swept my finger round and a thick, clear, gel like substance came out??! like a blob??! :shrug: sorry about that but Iv had too many symptoms ... I just want my bfp already!! It must be around here somewhere - has anyone seen it? xx
> 
> Oooh p.s likeaustralia have u tested yet today??

Jo, it sounds like if you are not preggo you are possibly ovulating. Maybe yall should :sex: just in case so you dont miss the egg this cycle.


----------



## likeaustralia

Thanks josephine. You too!


----------



## TheAnie

Alright, officially out. She struck today, which I had a feeling she might as I woke up and my boobs were no longer sensitive to touch. Only two days late, which means I miscalculated O date. This has happened in the past. It's fine, I'm allowing myself a cherry pepsi to wallow in(we're out of cherry dr.p) and then am kicking my butt to lose weight. I'll start my zumba again tomorrow and try to do it every single day for at least two weeks. 

I always want to kick my body though, it waits about an hour before I start bleeding to start cramping. Hey, aren't you supposed to give me more of a heads up? =P haha

I'm in a surprisingly good mood. I really think that month I took off helped me.


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: welcome newbies :wave: NAJ324, MINNI2906, x HELEN x, and ABITJADED!!! :dust:
JEN, Add your chart to your siggy for stalkers like me! Anyway, the change in temp idicateds OV. So basically the day that my temp gets near as low as my lowest and then rises use for a few days, indicates that the low day was OV day. There are free courses on FF that can help explain better.

JOSEPHINE, I think that +OPK could be indicating that you are OVg especially since in alot of cases after an MC OV days get messed up and are later than normal. I agree with BUTTERFLIES that you should probably BD to cover that day and still keep your appt. OPKs indicate a different hormone than HPTs although at times some women who are PG can get a +OPK. Go BD Hun! And knowing your situation with OH, I wouldn't tell him until you are certain and have made the doc appt or visited. GL FXD! :dust:

THEANIE, GL FXD! :dust:
KITCAT and MRS W, still early Hun, FXD! :dust:
ANTSY, FXD that it isn't PCOS, but at least you will know what's going on and get assistance as neccessary. PG is still very very possible with PCOS! GL Hun!
ROSA, sorry that AF flew in Hun, next cycle! 
GL with the Triphastic LIKEAUST, I do read that with Triph, you get bfp later so hang tight! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! The weekend was extra busy for me, as you can see I haven't even logged onto my beloved BNB. I am back and tackling this TTW head on, last week!!! Temp is barely staying above coverline, but it is not dropping soooo... I was too busy to be thinking about symptoms, but now that I read everyone's posts, I can say I haven't had any noticeable ones. I just hope that it continues to rise or at least stay up through to a bfp! Still trying not to be too excited as being sick a week before OV really has me quite worried... :wacko: I still wait... :coffee: FXD! :dust:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Help girls I need advice... should warn you this may contain tmi...
So af is due in 2days but just went to the bathroom and found quite a bit of blood but its kind of brown and very slimy. No cramping like usual when I get af and my boobs are still huge and sore. I don't think its af but what else could it be... any ideas? Any help would be much appreciated! Xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

TheAnie said:


> Alright, officially out. She struck today, which I had a feeling she might as I woke up and my boobs were no longer sensitive to touch. Only two days late, which means I miscalculated O date. This has happened in the past. It's fine, I'm allowing myself a cherry pepsi to wallow in(we're out of cherry dr.p) and then am kicking my butt to lose weight. I'll start my zumba again tomorrow and try to do it every single day for at least two weeks.
> 
> I always want to kick my body though, it waits about an hour before I start bleeding to start cramping. Hey, aren't you supposed to give me more of a heads up? =P haha
> 
> I'm in a surprisingly good mood. I really think that month I took off helped me.

:( sorry love! Glad you're ok about it though. Xx


----------



## TheAnie

*Kitcatbaby:* It could be IB. But try and hold off until you're at least late for your period before testing. If you're getting IB that late you'll need to give it a few days for the HCG to build up in your system. Good luck!


----------



## kitcatbaby

TheAnie said:


> *Kitcatbaby:* It could be IB. But try and hold off until you're at least late for your period before testing. If you're getting IB that late you'll need to give it a few days for the HCG to build up in your system. Good luck!

Thanks hun! it seems a bit too much blood for IB but I suppose anything is possible... will test in a few days unless it progresses to full af... xx


----------



## josephine3

Ooh kitcat i wud take it as a good sign until af shows properly - then u can be in denial like me lol. I think theres summat in the air i can sense bfps coming!

To Mrs.MM and butterflies I would bd just in case but i dont wanna lol. My poor oh wanted to last nite, but we didnt get far it was too painful for me :( i feel guilty for depriving him. I just dont want to be touched at all right now. Feel too poorly.


----------



## Mrs W 11

So Im out this month :-( The witch arrived unexpectedly early this morning. I was thrilled as this was my first month temping and FF confirmed ovulation. But I was only 11 DPO :-(

Sooo anyway onwards to my next cycle. I'll be temping again so that I can keep an eye out for this happening again and we'll do SMEP again too. Does anyone think I should be worried by 11 day Luetal phase???

I was all - I am being relaxed this cycle and I dont mind at all if no BFP and I was so shocked to see AF I am gutted!! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

dust

xxxx


----------



## Wilsey

I think a 10 day LP is the general minimum so 11 days is fine. Definitely keep temping because then you will start to see a pattern!


----------



## josephine3

Im back with more jibber-jabber lol, sorry. I just took another midstream test, same as the ones before, this one has no line,looks negative, however it is evening here so it certainly wasnt great urine...
However.. I have left the test to sit and looked at it again, still no line after half hr. Nothing.. 
I feel that this proves the lines I got on my other (identical) tests werent evaps.
Do ya get what I mean?

The lines on my fmu tests from today and yesterday (I hope) cant be evaps cos this evening test doesnt have an evap... surely if it was the tests giving evaps it would have come up on all 3... hopefully the lines on the other 2 appeared cos it was fmu and positive!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I think I added my chart in my sig for all you stalkers :p.

Based off of CM and that, I really thought it was yesterday.


----------



## Wilsey

Hi Jen - Sometimes FF finds it hard to pinpoint ovulation and if it was CD9 for example - after a few more high temps it might put the crosshairs in. As long as you are bding regularly you should catch the egg :)


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I meant I thought it was Saturday. We DTD Saturday, and we were BDing again tonight. I really hope this month is our month!


----------



## dirtchick85

can you add me on there please!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Not much new to report with my odd bleeding. There's still not much of it so remaining kind of hopeful...


----------



## kitcatbaby

josephine3 said:


> Im back with more jibber-jabber lol, sorry. I just took another midstream test, same as the ones before, this one has no line,looks negative, however it is evening here so it certainly wasnt great urine...
> However.. I have left the test to sit and looked at it again, still no line after half hr. Nothing..
> I feel that this proves the lines I got on my other (identical) tests werent evaps.
> Do ya get what I mean?
> 
> The lines on my fmu tests from today and yesterday (I hope) cant be evaps cos this evening test doesnt have an evap... surely if it was the tests giving evaps it would have come up on all 3... hopefully the lines on the other 2 appeared cos it was fmu and positive!

Makes sense to me Jo... :) 
I really want you to get some answers hun it must be very stressful for you at the moment! How is it going with the not smoking? Xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

Mrs W 11 said:


> So Im out this month :-( The witch arrived unexpectedly early this morning. I was thrilled as this was my first month temping and FF confirmed ovulation. But I was only 11 DPO :-(
> 
> Sooo anyway onwards to my next cycle. I'll be temping again so that I can keep an eye out for this happening again and we'll do SMEP again too. Does anyone think I should be worried by 11 day Luetal phase???
> 
> I was all - I am being relaxed this cycle and I dont mind at all if no BFP and I was so shocked to see AF I am gutted!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok.
> 
> dust
> 
> xxxx

Awwww hun :( sorry! I think you're ok on 11day LP its less than 10 when you need to worry so think you are ok darling. Lots of dust to you for next cycle! Xx


----------



## skeet9924

Hi everyone!! Just checking in to see how everyone is doing? So sorry to all of those af got :hugs: and lots of :dust: for the next cycle.. 

Congrats to all the :bfp:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Nice to see you checking in on us skeet :) how are you enjoying 1st tri? Xx


----------



## Wilsey

Hi skeet! How far along are you now?


----------



## HisGrace

Oh Wilsey! I see your baby in your siggie. How exciting! How are you feeling. 

ETA: I mean your profile pic, not your siggie.


----------



## Wilsey

Hi Jehovah! I'm feeling good :) Starting to get my energy back as I head into second tri (although in NZ I'm already in the second tri)! The 12 week scan was amazing - absolutely breathtaking.

Now we are getting things ready - have a cot and a change table. Just printed a list of the other things we will need. Very exciting.

How are you!?! :)


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Ok, I'm pretty sure I ovulated saturday. And FF says anywhere between Friday and Today If we Bd'ed thursday, saturday and tonight, will that have caught the eggie?

I really want a :bfp: for my birthday!

I kind of want sex to go back to being just sex too. No matter how in the mood I am, in the back of my mind I am just thinking BABY BABY BABY!


----------



## skeet9924

I'm not really sure how far along I am..I went 2 months without af.. But I think I might only be about 4 weeks.. So far first tri has not been too easy.. I've spotted almost everyday, spent some time at the er and lots of time getting blood work at the drs.. I get results back tomorrow..


----------



## Rigi.kun

Jen.Uh.Fur said:


> Ok, I'm pretty sure I ovulated saturday. And FF says anywhere between Friday and Today If we Bd'ed thursday, saturday and tonight, will that have caught the eggie?
> 
> I really want a :bfp: for my birthday!
> 
> I kind of want sex to go back to being just sex too. No matter how in the mood I am, in the back of my mind I am just thinking BABY BABY BABY!

:dust: did you notice any change in your CM around Friday? fingers crossed that this is your month.

I know what you mean about sex going back to normal.


----------



## Rigi.kun

skeet9924 said:


> I'm not really sure how far along I am..I went 2 months without af.. But I think I might only be about 4 weeks.. So far first tri has not been too easy.. I've spotted almost everyday, spent some time at the er and lots of time getting blood work at the drs.. I get results back tomorrow..

If you don't mind me saying, but I was curious on why you had 'cautiously pregnant' 

I really hope everything goes well and that you've got a sticky bean. Things will turn out good in the end. If things aren't good then it's not the end yet.


----------



## HisGrace

Wilsey said:


> Hi Jehovah! I'm feeling good :) Starting to get my energy back as I head into second tri (although in NZ I'm already in the second tri)! The 12 week scan was amazing - absolutely breathtaking.
> 
> Now we are getting things ready - have a cot and a change table. Just printed a list of the other things we will need. Very exciting.
> 
> How are you!?! :)

Awwww, that's wonderful. I'm doing great. Pretty relaxed about things things this cycle. Hopefully I can stay relaxed until my time comes. :)


----------



## Antsynewlywed

I love that all of you preggers folks are checkin in on us! rub off some luck while youre here. I NEED IT :D


----------



## haj624

Alright ladies, I should be O tomorrow. so the dh and I bd'd yesterday, today, and will tomorrow and wed. So hopefully :spermy: will find his way!!!


----------



## Rigi.kun

Antsynewlywed said:


> I love that all of you preggers folks are checkin in on us! rub off some luck while youre here. I NEED IT :D

We love checking up on our friends and seeing how everyone is going.

:dust:


----------



## haj624

Rigi.kun said:


> Antsynewlywed said:
> 
> 
> I love that all of you preggers folks are checkin in on us! rub off some luck while youre here. I NEED IT :D
> 
> We love checking up on our friends and seeing how everyone is going.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

send us all the babydust you have!!:dust:


----------



## Wilsey

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Rigi.kun said:


> Jen.Uh.Fur said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm pretty sure I ovulated saturday. And FF says anywhere between Friday and Today If we Bd'ed thursday, saturday and tonight, will that have caught the eggie?
> 
> I really want a :bfp: for my birthday!
> 
> I kind of want sex to go back to being just sex too. No matter how in the mood I am, in the back of my mind I am just thinking BABY BABY BABY!
> 
> :dust: did you notice any change in your CM around Friday? fingers crossed that this is your month.
> 
> I know what you mean about sex going back to normal.Click to expand...

YES I had a massive amount!!! It was almost unbearable!


----------



## Rigi.kun

Jen.Uh.Fur said:


> YES I had a massive amount!!! It was almost unbearable!

:dust: my fingers are crossed for you


----------



## abitjaded

I heard back on my ultrasound! I get to take my trigger shot tomorrow, which means we should O day after tomorrow. Time to dtd!


----------



## haj624

Ovulation day today!!! Now im in the tww!! So excited and nervous! Wish me luck:happydance:


----------



## kitcatbaby

The bleeding has got a little heavier overnight so it must be af. Weird! Another failed cycle...will it ever happen? :( xx


----------



## bubumaci

kitcatbaby said:


> The bleeding has got a little heavier overnight so it must be af. Weird! Another failed cycle...will it ever happen? :( xx

It will :hugs::flower:


----------



## skeet9924

Rigi.kun said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not really sure how far along I am..I went 2 months without af.. But I think I might only be about 4 weeks.. So far first tri has not been too easy.. I've spotted almost everyday, spent some time at the er and lots of time getting blood work at the drs.. I get results back tomorrow..
> 
> If you don't mind me saying, but I was curious on why you had 'cautiously pregnant'
> 
> I really hope everything goes well and that you've got a sticky bean. Things will turn out good in the end. If things aren't good then it's not the end yet.Click to expand...

 I'm just nervous still.. The way this :bfp: happened is identical to the one that ended in mc.. Even down to completely missing a cycle before I got my :bfp: I was so heart broken after my mc that I'm trying not to get too excited before I see that little heart beat


----------



## skeet9924

kitcatbaby said:


> The bleeding has got a little heavier overnight so it must be af. Weird! Another failed cycle...will it ever happen? :( xx

It will happen!! How long have you been ttc?


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Can someone check out my chart?

It took a gigantic leap this morning. But now I'm not sure if it was natural or not because my sleep was horrid last night. I woke every hour to 2 hours. I think when I nap today I will take it when I get up, and just adjust the time, to see if it's right.

Is that normal? FF is giving me an estimated O day as between day 10 and day 12, but they can't confirm until after the elevated temps.


----------



## HisGrace

kitcatbaby said:


> The bleeding has got a little heavier overnight so it must be af. Weird! Another failed cycle...will it ever happen? :( xx

:hug: It will happen in due time. :hugs:


----------



## kitcatbaby

skeet9924 said:


> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> The bleeding has got a little heavier overnight so it must be af. Weird! Another failed cycle...will it ever happen? :( xx
> 
> It will happen!! How long have you been ttc?Click to expand...

On to cycle 8 now. I know its not that long in the grand scheme of things but it feels like a life time xx


----------



## likeaustralia

Jen.Uh.Fur said:


> Can someone check out my chart?
> 
> It took a gigantic leap this morning. But now I'm not sure if it was natural or not because my sleep was horrid last night. I woke every hour to 2 hours. I think when I nap today I will take it when I get up, and just adjust the time, to see if it's right.
> 
> Is that normal? FF is giving me an estimated O day as between day 10 and day 12, but they can't confirm until after the elevated temps.

How long is your cycle typically? I ask because CD10-12 are on the early side for ovulation. If your cycle is short, you could have very well ovulated. Unfortunately, we can't really tell much more from your temps until there is a sustained rise (for at least 3 days). One jump in temps doesn't necessarily mean anything though.


----------



## skeet9924

kitcatbaby said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> The bleeding has got a little heavier overnight so it must be af. Weird! Another failed cycle...will it ever happen? :( xx
> 
> It will happen!! How long have you been ttc?Click to expand...
> 
> On to cycle 8 now. I know its not that long in the grand scheme of things but it feels like a life time xxClick to expand...


I know it feels like a life time but ultinatly it's not very long yet.. Have you tried the sperm meets egg plan?


----------



## josephine3

Good luck everyone for ovulation!!! 

Aww kitcat Im sorry af got you - I hope it goes away again and doesnt come back!!

I thought I'd update - I've just been to my doctors visit, i requested a woman cos I thought she might be sympathetic - and she was really nice but I was sooo nervous i came away thinking of all the things I should have told her symptom wise but forgot :dohh: And I forgot to ask what else could cause symptoms..

I told her about the bloating, headaches, hot flushes, (forgot to even mention cramps, sickness, backache, trouble sleeping, dry skin.. etc...) but her eyes widened when I mentioned the milky discharge.

She said she didnt want to give me false hope but that is a definite sign. 
I asked her if it was rare to be in this situation and she said 'well it does happen' and she didnt think I was crazy so thats good.
I showed her my tests and she said they were 'inconclusive' - i know that lol.

Anyhow she is sending a urine sample off for testing for me. I did ask her about adding hcg to the blood test but she said that if I am pregnant then my day 21 progesterone test would come back really high. 

I asked if it matters that it wont be fmu and might be dilute, she said it wont matter as the lab test is so sensitive - but i could bring it in whenever I liked. I didnt fancy peeing in the docs and walking out with a test tube anyway, so Im going to collect my fmu and drop it off in the morning! :thumbup:

She said the results will be ready in 2 days and that I can ring up and get results from reception. 

Wish me luck everyone!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

skeet9924 said:


> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> The bleeding has got a little heavier overnight so it must be af. Weird! Another failed cycle...will it ever happen? :( xx
> 
> It will happen!! How long have you been ttc?Click to expand...
> 
> On to cycle 8 now. I know its not that long in the grand scheme of things but it feels like a life time xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it feels like a life time but ultinatly it's not very long yet.. Have you tried the sperm meets egg plan?Click to expand...

Yes we tried smep for cycles 4 & 5 but found it too impractical for us as we both work different shifts and finding the time to nd as much as required was really difficult lol. 
I know 8 months is not long I sort of just assumed that cos im young and healthy it would've happened by now. Won't be giving up though until I see those 2 pink lines! Xx


----------



## josephine3

Go kitcat dont give up!!!

On another note aside from the docs visit -(see previous page for how it went) something VERY weird is happening with my opks...I did another this morning, and it was glaring positive again.. I looked at my one from yesterday, and its turned negative!!! The control line is now darker than the test line! 
I read the instructions and it says a positive result will not fade :wacko:

It also says that pregnancy can affect the test result - but like this..??!?!?
What on earth??!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Your story just keeps getting more and more weird! Hopefully the docs urine analysis will give you some concrete results! Xx


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

likeaustralia said:


> Jen.Uh.Fur said:
> 
> 
> Can someone check out my chart?
> 
> It took a gigantic leap this morning. But now I'm not sure if it was natural or not because my sleep was horrid last night. I woke every hour to 2 hours. I think when I nap today I will take it when I get up, and just adjust the time, to see if it's right.
> 
> Is that normal? FF is giving me an estimated O day as between day 10 and day 12, but they can't confirm until after the elevated temps.
> 
> How long is your cycle typically? I ask because CD10-12 are on the early side for ovulation. If your cycle is short, you could have very well ovulated. Unfortunately, we can't really tell much more from your temps until there is a sustained rise (for at least 3 days). One jump in temps doesn't necessarily mean anything though.Click to expand...

My cycles have been all over the place, from 24-30 days.


----------



## likeaustralia

Jen.Uh.Fur said:


> likeaustralia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen.Uh.Fur said:
> 
> 
> Can someone check out my chart?
> 
> It took a gigantic leap this morning. But now I'm not sure if it was natural or not because my sleep was horrid last night. I woke every hour to 2 hours. I think when I nap today I will take it when I get up, and just adjust the time, to see if it's right.
> 
> Is that normal? FF is giving me an estimated O day as between day 10 and day 12, but they can't confirm until after the elevated temps.
> 
> How long is your cycle typically? I ask because CD10-12 are on the early side for ovulation. If your cycle is short, you could have very well ovulated. Unfortunately, we can't really tell much more from your temps until there is a sustained rise (for at least 3 days). One jump in temps doesn't necessarily mean anything though.Click to expand...
> 
> My cycles have been all over the place, from 24-30 days.Click to expand...

It's possible you've ovulated then, but I would keep BD'ing just in case it hasn't happened yet. Have you tried OPKs at all?


----------



## skeet9924

Josephine- id just keep bding your body could have been gearing up to o and didn't for some reason.. I got a stark positive opk the month I missed my period (September) and didn't o at all.

Ants- I know how difficult it is with different shifts.. Oh and I only really see each other on weekends and Wednesday's. The only thing we did different the past cycle is not stress because I hadn't gotten my period I had no idea where I was in my cycle .. So bding went back to being about fun and enjoying each other.. We also did some things to try to spice up the bedroom life.


----------



## MrsMM24

KITCAT, :hugs: to my dear TTC buddy. No worries Hun, I know that it seems like a lifetime, everyone's patience is different. We are just over 2 yrs (with 1 MC) and I don't think hope has faded even a little. Loving your optimism and looking forward to your next cycle!
JO, good luck with the analysis, I agree with KITCAT, it is weird so hopefully you will get more answers, maybe even a BFP answer! :dust:
MRS W, sorry AF flew in Hun. As for 11LP, that is fine, anything less than 10 is cause for concern so you are covered. Just keep temping and charting and learning how your boy works, you will be surprised at what you think was normally occurring with you that actually wasn't... GL FXD! :dust:
JEN, I had a long peek at your chart. Are you temping same time, daily? I wouldn't take a nap and use that new temp, because most accurate no is when you have awaken from your sleep (through the nite) although nite occurs differently for those that work 3rd shift. You may have to diregard that temp because adjusting won't work as you didn't sleep 3.5+ hours before testing. If you did, then you can guess that temp is correct and just note your sleeping issues. After looking however, I personally think that a clear shift came on the 21st CD9. Which would make your OV day Fri (the lowest temp is the OV date) and if that's the case, you timed BD perfectly at O-2, OV, and OV+2. Keep BDg just in case it wasn't 21st and will be yesterday. GL FXD! :dust:
:wave: welcome DIRTCHICK85! GL FXD!:dust:
Heeey SKEET :wave: thanks for checking in, how is it going? Did you get your results back today yet? GL
HAJ624, YAY for OV!!! 
ABITJADED, get to BDg!!!! GL FXD!:dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Last week of TWW is starting off lovely, temp jumped up a little today, reeally hoping it stays up there to a bfp! Still no SS, and that feels good. I am a little nervous, as DW and I have similar cycle lengths and her AF is near!:wacko: Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

likeaustralia said:


> Jen.Uh.Fur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> likeaustralia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen.Uh.Fur said:
> 
> 
> Can someone check out my chart?
> 
> It took a gigantic leap this morning. But now I'm not sure if it was natural or not because my sleep was horrid last night. I woke every hour to 2 hours. I think when I nap today I will take it when I get up, and just adjust the time, to see if it's right.
> 
> Is that normal? FF is giving me an estimated O day as between day 10 and day 12, but they can't confirm until after the elevated temps.
> 
> How long is your cycle typically? I ask because CD10-12 are on the early side for ovulation. If your cycle is short, you could have very well ovulated. Unfortunately, we can't really tell much more from your temps until there is a sustained rise (for at least 3 days). One jump in temps doesn't necessarily mean anything though.Click to expand...
> 
> My cycles have been all over the place, from 24-30 days.Click to expand...
> 
> It's possible you've ovulated then, but I would keep BD'ing just in case it hasn't happened yet. Have you tried OPKs at all?Click to expand...

We've been trying to BD every other day. 

No I haven't tried them yet. If it doesn't work this cycle, then I plan on it. We were trying to keep it as fun as possible, that's why I just started charting this month. I really hope I don't have to try them out. :)


----------



## DBZ34

Looking at your chart, it looks to me like you ov'd CD12, but like FF I won't be sure for a another two days, especially because you didn't sleep long enough. Your temp might be elevated because of the poor sleep quality. If it drops again tomorrow, then I'd say not yet, but if it stays up there, then I think you're good. :)


----------



## likeaustralia

Jen.Uh.Fur said:


> likeaustralia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen.Uh.Fur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> likeaustralia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen.Uh.Fur said:
> 
> 
> Can someone check out my chart?
> 
> It took a gigantic leap this morning. But now I'm not sure if it was natural or not because my sleep was horrid last night. I woke every hour to 2 hours. I think when I nap today I will take it when I get up, and just adjust the time, to see if it's right.
> 
> Is that normal? FF is giving me an estimated O day as between day 10 and day 12, but they can't confirm until after the elevated temps.
> 
> How long is your cycle typically? I ask because CD10-12 are on the early side for ovulation. If your cycle is short, you could have very well ovulated. Unfortunately, we can't really tell much more from your temps until there is a sustained rise (for at least 3 days). One jump in temps doesn't necessarily mean anything though.Click to expand...
> 
> My cycles have been all over the place, from 24-30 days.Click to expand...
> 
> It's possible you've ovulated then, but I would keep BD'ing just in case it hasn't happened yet. Have you tried OPKs at all?Click to expand...
> 
> We've been trying to BD every other day.
> 
> No I haven't tried them yet. If it doesn't work this cycle, then I plan on it. We were trying to keep it as fun as possible, that's why I just started charting this month. I really hope I don't have to try them out. :)Click to expand...

I was determined not to "try" too, but after the first month of not knowing what was going on, when/if I was ovulating at all, etc., I just said to hell with it and dove in head first. It's still fun, but now DH asks me "how my lines are doing" (in reference to OPKs). It's pretty cute actually. That's not to say we don't BD when I don't have +OPKs, but it "encourages us" to do it during that time. It's really made me feel more in control. Hopefully you don't need them, but if you do, it doesn't have to stress you out if you don't let it! :thumbup:


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

MrsMM: Yep, I've been temping at 7 am everyday(give or take 10 mins sometimes). I really hoped I ovulated in that time frame!

DBZ: Thanks! I hope this is your cycle FXed!

likeaustralia: You make it sound way more fun than I thought it would be! Now I am not so worried about having to use them!

You guys rock! Thanks for putting up with me!


----------



## MrsMM24

JEN, it is actually noooo problem "putting up" with you... :haha: We enjoy helping and seeing bfps!

My DW is always asking about the lines and temps so things aren't too terrible. Especailly knowing the end results. Having FF on my cell makes it easier. I basically have BBT next to bed, take it, then roll over (on days where I get to sleep in) I don't disturb DW when she is still sleeping because the number is saved so I look at it later and pick phone up and document....


----------



## skeet9924

Called the dr.. Because I got it done at a lab in the city in stead of the one in my town I won't get results until tomorrow now :(


----------



## Wilsey

Hey skeet - I missed some of this thread but what were you getting tested for?!


----------



## skeet9924

They are testing to see if my hcg is progressing and testing my progesterone levels


----------



## Wilsey

Did you have spotting or something? I never got tested for anything. First bloods were taken at 9/10 weeks I think!


----------



## minni2906

hard to keep up with this thread!! it appears there are many who need xed fingers right now so fxed for everyone!!

AFM; waiting to O. and I'm so impatient!!:wacko:


----------



## haj624

hellloooo ladies....so like ive told you i started my clomid this month and i had my sono on friday. the doctor (whos wasnt my normal doctor) said i had 2 follicles. I called my doctor to see what exactly everyhting meant and the size and he said there was a follicle on each side...on was 21 and the other was 18...so he said he thought we had a good chance. fingers majorly crossed!!!!

Thanks Mrs.MM!


----------



## vickytoria88

I spent an hour in A & E last night as i started to bleed :cry: not a lot though. The oncall midwife thinks its implant bleeding, i thought i was 6 weeks but she says im 7, a bit late for implant bleeding i think!!!!

I have to go to an early pregnancy clinic on Friday for a scan. FX'd


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I had another elevated temp, so after tomorrow it would mean that I ovulated for sure right?


----------



## skeet9924

Wilsey said:


> Did you have spotting or something? I never got tested for anything. First bloods were taken at 9/10 weeks I think!

I did have spotting, but my first bloods were low (95) and because I've already had a mc my dr wanted to make sure that it was progressing


----------



## Antsynewlywed

FINGERS TIGHTLY CROSSED FOR EVERYONE!l!!!!


----------



## likeaustralia

12 dpo and BFN.. but my temps are still high! Anyone here get BFPs after a negative at 12 dpo?


----------



## MrsMM24

JEN, your temping sounds right on target. And YES, one more high temp and you are looking at CD12 OV, making you 2 DPO today!!! YAY! FXD! :dust:

SKEET, how did the results look today Hun? My FXD! :dust:

MINNI, GL towards OV!

HAJ, that does sound good, moving along greatly, GL FXD! :dust:

VICKY, GL Fri, I hope it is just slight bleeding, try to relax, as hard as I know that is. GL :dust:

LIKEAUSTR, No worries Hun, with DD I didn't get a bfp until well past 18DPO, and then with the last PG, I got it after 14DPO and before was neg, on 14DPO, it was clear! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, higher than whole cycle (except days with fever). I just hope I did enough and beign sick doesn't effect implantation. I mean, it looks apparent that I OVd so if I truly did.... FXD! Well, I creep closer to testing! Getting nervous however. As promised, started SS today. Not really much or anything that resembles past bfps. Most are indicative for me of AF so waiting will tell. DW is spotting and moody and fatigued. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## skeet9924

I just got my levels back!!! they went from 95- 426!! Thats even higher then he had hoped for!!! He was hoping they would be around 300!!


----------



## butterflies3

That's GREAT news Skeet!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats skeet - I was just about to post that I am sure they are fine but they are better than fine!! :D


----------



## josephine3

Skeet - thats great news!! Really pleased for you!! I too would also like to know if they normally test hcg levels by blood to confirm pregnancy/check its progressing?? 

Vickytoria - hope it all goes well for you, Im sure its just normal early pregnancy bleeding :hugs:

Jen - Im not ignoring you hun its just im clueless when it comes to charting as I've never done it myself!!:shrug: Oh, and opks ARE fun!! it gives you something to pee on and it makes lines!! 2 of them! :winkwink:

kitcat - did af stay?? Hope not!! lots of luck to you for this next cycle..

likeaustralia - you can sooooo still get a bfp this cycle!!

Mrs.MM why are you so worried about being sick?? Surely that wont affect ov/implantation?? I hope not anyway!!


Update from me ... is that I have no more pregnancy tests left in the house!!! So I am waiting for the doctors test to come back no point keep torturing myself! 
I couldnt resist peeing on an opk tho hehe,:blush: its still waaaay positive! :thumbup: Surely Im not having a 3 day long lh surge??

And my newest symptom - took off my top last night and nipples were on fiiiirrrrreeee!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!!! I'm on :cloud9: ....i kept having nightmares the past 2 nights that the dr would call and say that my levels dropped or barely moved.... now just to get my scan in a few weeks so i can find out how far a long I am for my ticker lol


----------



## HisGrace

skeet9924 said:


> I just got my levels back!!! they went from 95- 426!! Thats even higher then he had hoped for!!! He was hoping they would be around 300!!

That's wonderful news.


----------



## skeet9924

Josephine- my dr always checks levels when he first tests.. If the levels are high then he doesn't check any more.. He only checked again because they were low


----------



## MrsMM24

SKEET.. AWESOME! I just knew everything was ok. Judging by the levels, I would say you are probably about 4-5 weeks, can't wait till they confirm for you.

JO, I am worried because it was difficult to be accurate with the temps and catching OV due to fever and meds. We can't "BD" so I had to go forward with set up times of "donations" so I just want to not be worried that I OVd at wrong time due to sickness... FXD Can't wait till doc can confirm for you :dust:


----------



## likeaustralia

great news, skeet! so happy for you!!!

lots of sticky :dust: for you!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Yay skeet - a ticker! We can keep track on your progress :)

Josephine - when are you expecting the results back?! Exciting!


----------



## haj624

Quick question ladies I thought I should've o yesterday but when I spoke to my dr he said I would have o 24-48 hrs after my sono(Friday) which means it would've been this weekend that just past. (don't worry we BD !) TMI..... I noticed today when I wiped I have a sticky clear discharge....does that mean anything?


----------



## josephine3

Oh I see Mrs.MM You're worried you didnt guess ov date accurately cos your temps were off?

Expecting results friday hopefully she said 2-3 days and i handed it in wednesday morning (cos I wanted to use fmu lol) so Im hoping friday cos if it comes back pos I can get out of the progesterone blood test! If not friday I may have to wait till monday I suppose! I reckon I will have to wait till monday tho.


----------



## minni2906

AWESOME NEWS SKEET!!!!! fxed! :)


----------



## skeet9924

Wilsey said:


> Yay skeet - a ticker! We can keep track on your progress :)
> 
> Josephine - when are you expecting the results back?! Exciting!

Wilsey- what should I set my ticker at?? 4 weeks?? lol that is the only reason I havent put it up cause I have no idea!! As Josephine said I could be 4 or 5 weeks...:shrug:


----------



## Wilsey

I think put it as 5 weeks and then you can just change it need be! You might be further along than you think.

Exciting!! :)


----------



## skeet9924

Is that better :)


----------



## Wilsey

Hehehe yes! I love seeing where people are in their pregnancy :)


----------



## minni2906

Wilsey said:


> Hehehe yes! I love seeing where people are in their pregnancy :)

me too!!! its so fun. haha.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

I just want to put it out there. Im tired of being fat! I have been on a diet since October 8th when I stepped on a scale and it read 308.4. COMPLETELY HUMILIATING! I am so determined to be onehundred-something pounds. Even 199. As of today I am at 299, so ive lost 9.4 lbs. I need a buddy. Anyone on here need to lose some poundage with me? I need a buddy and a motivator. Im just slowly getting depressed with my weight... I want a BIG FAT ME TO B-F-P!!! :cry:


----------



## skeet9924

5 weeks would be nice!! Kind of hope that is where I am..last week the conception indicator had said 1-2 weeks..( which is 3-4) this week it said 2-3 ( which is 4-5) So there is a good chance that I am at 5 weeks. I"m going to try to hold off a bit for my first scan because I want to make sure I'll see a hb :)

To be honest I"ve been dying to put a ticker up cause I like seeing them too..I just didnt know what to put!


----------



## haj624

Antsynewlywed said:


> I just want to put it out there. Im tired of being fat! I have been on a diet since October 8th when I stepped on a scale and it read 308.4. COMPLETELY HUMILIATING! I am so determined to be onehundred-something pounds. Even 199. As of today I am at 299, so ive lost 9.4 lbs. I need a buddy. Anyone on here need to lose some poundage with me? I need a buddy and a motivator. Im just slowly getting depressed with my weight... I want a BIG FAT ME TO B-F-P!!! :cry:

I'm on board!!! I need to lose weight too!! We can motivate each other


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Antsynewlywed said:


> I just want to put it out there. Im tired of being fat! I have been on a diet since October 8th when I stepped on a scale and it read 308.4. COMPLETELY HUMILIATING! I am so determined to be onehundred-something pounds. Even 199. As of today I am at 299, so ive lost 9.4 lbs. I need a buddy. Anyone on here need to lose some poundage with me? I need a buddy and a motivator. Im just slowly getting depressed with my weight... I want a BIG FAT ME TO B-F-P!!! :cry:

ME! Mine is bad because I'm so short. I'm 4'9 and almost 180 pounds. I haven't even been back to the doctor because I gained another 10 pounds. I'm wondering if it's contributing to my lack of being pregnant. I will gladly join you! :)


----------



## Antsynewlywed

HAJ! :hugs: Thanks!
EVERYONE!!!
Im putting up some really aweful pics of myself on my weight-loss journal. If you ever wondered what Antsy looked like you can see a couple of my worst pictures and maybe one good one too! BUT if you want to see me you have to leave me a little bit of encouragement dont read and run!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Yay Jen! come to my journal!


----------



## skeet9924

Antsynewlywed said:


> I just want to put it out there. Im tired of being fat! I have been on a diet since October 8th when I stepped on a scale and it read 308.4. COMPLETELY HUMILIATING! I am so determined to be onehundred-something pounds. Even 199. As of today I am at 299, so ive lost 9.4 lbs. I need a buddy. Anyone on here need to lose some poundage with me? I need a buddy and a motivator. Im just slowly getting depressed with my weight... I want a BIG FAT ME TO B-F-P!!! :cry:

Ants i regularly struggle with weight gain aswell...I also fluctuate a lot as well since I tend to go from being very active to being very lazy depending on my mood. Some of the things that i have found that help me is to join classes it helps my competitiveness come out and I like having an instructor there to tell me to keep moving and not give up. I also joined a non competitive soccer league..it ranges from ladies all ages to all sizes and skill level...its a lot of fun and doesnt feel like i'm working out because i have fun. We have a few ladies in our league that are 200+ and have all lost weight. If you are hesitant to join a league of any type or group of any type its always good to go watch a few times first. It can be very frusterating if you join and you feel humiliated. Also you can try doing little things to help...Park far away when you go shopping so you have to walk, take the stairs instead of elevator..etc.

I found this website that helped me aswell https://www.myfitnesspal.com/ it helps you keep track :) 

You can also lose weight by :sex: :) Here's a website thats has some fun facts https://www.womansday.com/Articles/Sex-Relationships/Sex/8-Sexy-Ways-to-Burn-Calories.html 

If you need any support I'm here for you!!!


----------



## TheAnie

*Antsy-* You could join us over here= https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-1/756783-ttc-1-need-weight-loss-buddy-17.html . I think I've also posted in here a time or two that I'm trying to lose weight. I imagine you could find a lot of support with these ladies. I've lost around 20lbs. so far, and I'm so tickled pink with myself. I used myfitnesspal.com for calorie counting and exercise tracking at first and can highly recommend it. It was informative and looking at their success stories forum was some serious encouragement. I've slacked off though, I need to kick myself in the butt to lose this last ten or so pounds. I know that probably doesn't sound like much to anyone but they always say the first ten and the last ten are the hardest. Plus this is the least I've weighed since before I got married. I can put on my high school promise ring. 

So please join that thread, they're a great support center so far! And like I said, love MFP.


----------



## minni2906

*Antsy* - I'm with you too.

and anyone on MFP should find me and motivate me there too. same username. :)


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Will all of you guys just take a second to say hello on my weight loss journal so OI can remember all of my supporters! lol the link is right at the bottom of my siggy! thanks so much!


----------



## shterr612

Can you add me to the list?


----------



## kitcatbaby

Been feeling sorry for myself the past few days its definitely af :( but im over it now... onwards and upwards! Better luck in cycle 8 I hope xx


----------



## vickytoria88

I have a scan tomorrow after having a bleed. FX'D there's still a little bean in there!!!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Oye, can someone look at my chart and tell me what's going on? Could it be because I slept only 4 hours at the max?(and that's being generous)


----------



## butterflies3

Antsynewlywed said:


> I just want to put it out there. Im tired of being fat! I have been on a diet since October 8th when I stepped on a scale and it read 308.4. COMPLETELY HUMILIATING! I am so determined to be onehundred-something pounds. Even 199. As of today I am at 299, so ive lost 9.4 lbs. I need a buddy. Anyone on here need to lose some poundage with me? I need a buddy and a motivator. Im just slowly getting depressed with my weight... I want a BIG FAT ME TO B-F-P!!! :cry:

I hear ya Antsy!!! I have gained almost 60lbs since my wedding in March of 2010:hissy: I am also working to lose weight and have lost 5.2lbs so far! I have also been VERY depressed about my weight and feel it may be why I havent seen my BFP:sad1:


----------



## skeet9924

vickytoria88 said:


> I have a scan tomorrow after having a bleed. FX'D there's still a little bean in there!!!

Good luck!!! Sending nothing but good prayers to you!!


----------



## DBZ34

I'm keeping my fingers crossed, vicky! 

Jen - Lack of sleep could be a reason why it's dropped or your body could be gearing up to ov. I wouldn't read too much into it until you see what your temps look like for the next couple of days. It could have been a blip or it might just be a pre-ov dip.


----------



## josephine3

Nice to see your ticker skeet!!! I hope you wont be 'cautious' for much longer! 
Good luck vicky! xx


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Josephine!! I'll probably be cautious until I see a hb on the ultra sound


----------



## MrsMM24

HAJ, Nothing bad, that doesn't indicate anything, many women have sticy CM (I have now too) after OV. It does sound like you are a week into the TWW though, YAY! GL :dust:

JOSEPHINE, yeah, I didn't guess OV, I knew it had been between 17-21 so I set up donations for then, but FF and OPKs indicate OV. I only had one pos OPK though so I haven't been sure. I hope your can get your tests back Friday! FXD!

ANTSY, Giiirl!!! You KNOW I am onboard to help you out. I have maybe 10lbs more too lose, but it is merely to get back to the weight I was before my last PG which was an MC. I am a TRAINER!! So I will definitely check in, give tips, etc, I am going over to your journal right after this! As SKEET mentioned, MFP is one of the greatest sources for weightloss that is out there right now for free... GET ON IT!!! It allows you to safely lose weight while you are TTC.... I won't get on my trainer soap box here, but know I am in to help!!!

:wave: SHTERR612!!! I hope you get that bfp soon! :dust:

KITCAT, :hugs: I know how disappointing it must have been, I am however happy to see you gearing up for cycle #8! We will catch that eggy!! :dust:

MINNI, I am hitting you up on MFP as we speak/type! YAY!

VICKY, FXD:hugs: My thoughts and prayers are with you and your little bean. STICK Sticky Bean STICK!!! :dust:

JEN, if you slept for 4 hours, I think you should use the adjuster. Put in your regular test time and the time you tested and use that reading. Take off sleep deprived, but as mentioned, a couple more temps will give clearer pic... GL FXD! :dust:

_*SS 9DPO:*_ GASSY. Fatigued. Bloat-y. Feeling sick last night.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, actually climbing. Testing in a couple of days! I'm very nervous and even thought I may not test until the end of a busy weekend. Very early so I don't remember much of past bfps, but from what I remember, not really much that resembles past bfps (i.e. I ALWAYS had sore bbs). Most are indicative for me of AF so waiting will tell. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## minni2906

MrsMM: You're exactly what I need right now. A trainer!!!! Whip my A$$ into shape, would ya?! :)

Jen: Definitely could have something to do with it.

AFM: Feeling very unusual. Before Depo, my AF was short. Only lasted like, 4 days. Today is day 7. I hope this doesn't go on forever. I liked my short AFs. :shrug: Moving day is Tuesday. :) So excited. Hubby and I will have to "break in" the new apartment, and it's right when FF and MyDays calculate my fertile days to be. How convenient!! :haha:


----------



## vickytoria88

Off for my scan in the morning to see if I still have a little bean or not after my bleed.


----------



## haj624

vickytoria88 said:


> Off for my scan in the morning to see if I still have a little bean or not after my bleed.

Good luck hun!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Mrs W 11 said:


> So Im out this month :-( The witch arrived unexpectedly early this morning. I was thrilled as this was my first month temping and FF confirmed ovulation. But I was only 11 DPO :-(
> 
> Sooo anyway onwards to my next cycle. I'll be temping again so that I can keep an eye out for this happening again and we'll do SMEP again too. Does anyone think I should be worried by 11 day Luetal phase???
> 
> I was all - I am being relaxed this cycle and I dont mind at all if no BFP and I was so shocked to see AF I am gutted!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok.
> 
> dust
> 
> xxxx

Oh god. Oh my god!! So I did the above post because on monday morning I had bright red blood when I wiped. By Mon PM it had gone. 

It never came back and I began feeling odd. Achey boobs, a bit sicky. Did a test last night, BFN. Still felt odd today and still no af so did another test tonight and a faint second line. So I did a CB digi. 1-2 pregnant!!!!!!!!!

Just when I wasnt expecting it, I got my :bfp:!!!!!!!

Baby dust to everyone

xx


----------



## Wilsey

OMG congratulations!!!!!! :D


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks hun!! Feel sick and scared and very teary and all sorts!


----------



## Wilsey

All normal!! Drink it in - it's wonderful!

I found out I was pregnant when my hubby and I had been married for 5 months too. Must be the lucky number :)


----------



## minni2906

CONGRATS MRS W!!!!

fxed for a sticky bean!!!


----------



## HisGrace

Mrs W 11 said:


> Mrs W 11 said:
> 
> 
> So Im out this month :-( The witch arrived unexpectedly early this morning. I was thrilled as this was my first month temping and FF confirmed ovulation. But I was only 11 DPO :-(
> 
> Sooo anyway onwards to my next cycle. I'll be temping again so that I can keep an eye out for this happening again and we'll do SMEP again too. Does anyone think I should be worried by 11 day Luetal phase???
> 
> I was all - I am being relaxed this cycle and I dont mind at all if no BFP and I was so shocked to see AF I am gutted!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok.
> 
> dust
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Oh god. Oh my god!! So I did the above post because on monday morning I had bright red blood when I wiped. By Mon PM it had gone.
> 
> It never came back and I began feeling odd. Achey boobs, a bit sicky. Did a test last night, BFN. Still felt odd today and still no af so did another test tonight and a faint second line. So I did a CB digi. 1-2 pregnant!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just when I wasnt expecting it, I got my :bfp:!!!!!!!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Congrats! :dance:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Woop woop what a lovely surprise :) Congrats darling xx


----------



## likeaustralia

AF got me this afternoon. Onto cycle 4... still have a while to make it to a 2012 baby, but I'm sure hoping that BFP comes sooner than later!


----------



## TheAnie

Congrats Mrs W!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

So I've suspected for a bit, but tonight when my mom pointed it out, I'm pretty sure I might have PCOS. I have all the symptoms except hair loss. I'm changing my diet and starting to exercise and I'm heading to the doctor on Monday.

I'm really worried now.


----------



## Wilsey

What are the symptoms Jen?


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Wilsey said:


> What are the symptoms Jen?

Web MD PCOS symptoms.

The ones I have are: excessive hair growth, skin tags, overweight where the weight is mainly in the abdomen area, fatigue, irregular periods, the high blood pressure was one, and hard time getting pregnant.

My aunt had the same problems and it was her thyroid, so either way, I'm going to get checked out.


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks for the info. Best of luck when you get checked out!!


----------



## haj624

Congrats Mrs. W!!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Wilsey said:


> All normal!! Drink it in - it's wonderful!
> 
> I found out I was pregnant when my hubby and I had been married for 5 months too. Must be the lucky number :)

!!! My 5 month is novmebr 5th! lets hope ur theory is true! 

CONGRATU-FREAKING-LATIONS MRSW!!!! YAY! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Ive said this before and maybe its just me because Im the one who updates the front page, BUT i SWEAR these :bfp:'s come in groupings of 3. So we need 2 more for this week! (or 5 ;) )

@ Jen- I have acne, bulk in midsection, irregular periods...my doctor gave me a vaginal ultrasound today and took blood... Ill find out whats going on Monday after 1...


----------



## haj624

Antsynewlywed said:


> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> All normal!! Drink it in - it's wonderful!
> 
> I found out I was pregnant when my hubby and I had been married for 5 months too. Must be the lucky number :)
> 
> !!! My 5 month is novmebr 5th! lets hope ur theory is true!
> 
> CONGRATU-FREAKING-LATIONS MRSW!!!! YAY! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Ive said this before and maybe its just me because Im the one who updates the front page, BUT i SWEAR these :bfp:'s come in groupings of 3. So we need 2 more for this week! (or 5 ;) )
> 
> @ Jen- I have acne, bulk in midsection, irregular periods...my doctor gave me a vaginal ultrasound today and took blood... Ill find out whats going on Monday after 1...Click to expand...

ok ladies my 5 month anniversary is november 24th....lets make november the bfp month!!!:happydance:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

:dohh: i meant mine is November 4th! :rofl:


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

@Antsy, I carry all my weight in my abdomen, skin tags, excessive hair, I had high blood pressure, irregular periods, and fatigue. Heading to the Dr, cause most of that I shouldn't have at 22. Fx'd for you and your results!


----------



## bubumaci

Mrs W 11 said:


> Mrs W 11 said:
> 
> 
> So Im out this month :-( The witch arrived unexpectedly early this morning. I was thrilled as this was my first month temping and FF confirmed ovulation. But I was only 11 DPO :-(
> 
> Sooo anyway onwards to my next cycle. I'll be temping again so that I can keep an eye out for this happening again and we'll do SMEP again too. Does anyone think I should be worried by 11 day Luetal phase???
> 
> I was all - I am being relaxed this cycle and I dont mind at all if no BFP and I was so shocked to see AF I am gutted!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok.
> 
> dust
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Oh god. Oh my god!! So I did the above post because on monday morning I had bright red blood when I wiped. By Mon PM it had gone.
> 
> It never came back and I began feeling odd. Achey boobs, a bit sicky. Did a test last night, BFN. Still felt odd today and still no af so did another test tonight and a faint second line. So I did a CB digi. 1-2 pregnant!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just when I wasnt expecting it, I got my :bfp:!!!!!!!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Congratulations!! That is wonderful news :) :happydance::hugs::flower:



haj624 said:


> Antsynewlywed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> All normal!! Drink it in - it's wonderful!
> 
> I found out I was pregnant when my hubby and I had been married for 5 months too. Must be the lucky number :)
> 
> !!! My 5 month is novmebr 5th! lets hope ur theory is true!
> 
> CONGRATU-FREAKING-LATIONS MRSW!!!! YAY! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Ive said this before and maybe its just me because Im the one who updates the front page, BUT i SWEAR these :bfp:'s come in groupings of 3. So we need 2 more for this week! (or 5 ;) )
> 
> @ Jen- I have acne, bulk in midsection, irregular periods...my doctor gave me a vaginal ultrasound today and took blood... Ill find out whats going on Monday after 1...Click to expand...
> 
> ok ladies my 5 month anniversary is november 24th....lets make november the bfp month!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Hmm.... so what happens if we are over 1 year? 1 year and 5 months? Or does it come in 5s? 10 months, 15 months (which could work for us, we are in our 13th month and if we start treatment after our vacation, could well be the 15 month line *gg*)...

:dust:


----------



## minni2906

Darn. Hubby and I are at 7 months on the 2nd. haha. but maybe we'll be granted a "late" 5month BFP since I just got AF back! hahahaha. One can only hope!


----------



## butterflies3

:yipee::headspin:Congrats Mrs W 11:headspin::yipee:


----------



## josephine3

Wow Congratulations Mrs W!!! Brilliant!! :)

Well... I got my urine test results back... negative. :( Im so confused. I held it together in the doctors office and reception, but as soon as I got through my front door cried my eyes out. :( I just dont understand it. Im still in disbelief. AAARRRRGGGGGHHHHH i just want to scream. Especially at all the people out in town with babies!!! Im visiting my heavily pregnant friend this evening too, I dont know how I will cope. She is due to give birth next week. I thought I'd be on the non-alcoholic wine with her :(

I cant accept it still but i guess I'll have to. My next af is due next thursday so I will try and forget about it until then and see if she shows up. Its just... I have such a bump! I only weigh about 112lbs so its really obvious to me that my belly is sticking out. And its sooo itchy, plus my nipples hurt a lot which never happens to me. Im still having pains in my abdomen and Im now worrying that there is something wrong with me... sigh...:cry:


----------



## josephine3

Going to the pub to drown my sorrows with a double vodka with red bull and a cigarette!!!! (all the things iv been avoiding lol)x


----------



## Mon_n_john

I'm sorry to hear you got a negative, I know you are disappointed. It will happen, sometimes it just takes some time.

If you are having pain then you should call your doctor. It's best to rule out anything else going on. A swollen abdomen could be many things. Maybe a round of regular blood tests to look at your cell counts would be a good idea.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

@ JO :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Did you BD when you had that ridiculous positive opk?


----------



## vickytoria88

I ha my scan today after having a bleed. I saw my babies heart beating, it looked like a little butterfly in there!


----------



## abitjaded

Jen.Uh.Fur said:


> @Antsy, I carry all my weight in my abdomen, skin tags, excessive hair, I had high blood pressure, irregular periods, and fatigue. Heading to the Dr, cause most of that I shouldn't have at 22. Fx'd for you and your results!

Jen if it is PCOS and thyroid we will be in the same boat. The good news about thyroid problems is that once your thyroid meds are figured out then that problem won't affect your fertility. On the PCOS I read a book recently that said that 90% of PCOS sufferers will get preggo with fertility treatments. So your chances are still very good, even if its both! GL to you! Lotsa baby dust and fxd!

I'm very excited to be on my first 2ww with clomid, really feeling positive about the whole thing. It's the first time in a long time that I've let myself be hopeful.


----------



## MrsMM24

MINNI, I actually use to do a virtual training class until last Aug. (so many friends in other states), I've been thinking about starting it up again.... I will let you know after I look over a few things.

VICKY, FXD!! :dust: I know everything will be ok.

MRS W :happydance: CONGRATS! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!

LIKAUSTR, I am sooo sorry AF snuck one in on you. I hope upon hope that next month on cycle 4 you will see a strong sticky bfp! :hugs:

JEN, FXD! no PCOS, but it isn't the end to TTC if it is. Good Luck at your appt.

ANTSY, GL at the doc on Monday Hun! 

JOSEPHINE, I 'm so sorry you got a neg at the doc! :hugs: I know your time is near Hun!

_*SS 10DPO:*_ I was using the bathroom every 30 mins! Gassy. Slight diarrhea midday. Bloat-y. Feeling "full" without eating and after eating for sure. Crampy.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, actually continuing to climb slightly. Testing in TWO days! I'm nervous :wacko: Missing a reguar symptom of AF or BFP, sore bbs! Like clockwork I ALWAYS get them either way. DW did comment however that they seem very large (happens during AF as well) so I guess I can count that as a symptom... Any good plans for the weekend lovely ladies? I may not be on BNB till Sunday as tomorrow is DD's party, but I promise not to keep you in suspense IF I test (could back out)... Creeping to the start of the end of waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## TheAnie

Way TMI, but this is the longest heaviest flow I've had in a long time. This isn't anything on what I had as a teenager, but it's still better than the measly two day flow I had months ago. Woooo!


----------



## Bug222

YAY Vicky!!! That is wonderful news!!!!


----------



## HisGrace

vickytoria88 said:


> I ha my scan today after having a bleed. I saw my babies heart beating, it looked like a little butterfly in there!

Yay! So glad everything is going well :wohoo:


----------



## minni2906

MrsMM - definitely keep me posted on the virtual trainer deal. That would be awesome. Also fxed. I anxiously await your test!

Josephine - I'm sorry about your negative :hugs:

Vicky - Great news. fxed everything stays well!

AFM - finally finished bleeding. Now waiting for fertile days!! I'm beyond excited to have a cycle back. :) In other news, I have three costume parties to go to this weekend! Oy! and no costume! Haha. How about everyone else?


----------



## josephine3

Antsynewlywed said:


> @ JO :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Did you BD when you had that ridiculous positive opk?

Nah I still really dont feel like it...i got some normal opks, the superdrug ones still pos but these are neg. stupid superdrug tests...


----------



## SarahAK

Hi everyone! So in October was my first IUI, I took a pregnancy test (blood test) on the 28th, half an hour later AF showed up, and I got the test results an hour later... of course :bfn:

Tomorrow I start the second IUI cycle, starting with Menogon injections for ovarian stimulation.. wish me luck girls! I hope to have a baby in my arms by 2012 :D


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I missed yesterday and today's temps. I hope it doesn't overly screw my chart up.


----------



## kitcatbaby

Hi girls only just finished the longest af of all time! 6 days... nightmare! Looking forward to another stab at catching the eggy in a few weeks :) x


----------



## haj624

ok ladies i need some help. ive been away from the forum for a couple of days trying not to try myself crazy by getting my hopes up. I'm about 8dpo now and last night when i went to the bathroom and wiped myself it had a few very very dots of blood. Then it was gone. This morning I woke up and under my breasts and arm pits were sensitive to the touch and I had the few tiny dots of blood again today. For like the past 2 hours all of a sudden I feel like garbage almost like I have the flu. Also the past 3 days I have had so much pressure and a little crampy feeling in my lower abdomen. Can the little dots be implantation bleeding?? and does anyone think this can be pregnancy symptoms of some sort??

HELPPP!!! I just dont want to drive myself crazy if none of this seems like anything!!

Thanks Ladies!!


----------



## josephine3

I have read that cold/flu can be symptoms - Im feeling much the same, it comes and goes,annoying tho! Good luck I hope its a sign for you!

Hi kitcat glad your long af is over! Glad you're looking positively towards next cycle - I cant wait for you to get ur bfp!!

After my negative urine test :( Im now waiting on the progesterone test..should find out results on tuesday. My tummy is so swollen this is driving me mad now. If Im not pregnant I dont understand what is causing me to be so swollen and crampy. grr.. everyone cross your fingers that the progesterone test comes back really really high and she sends me for a hcg one!
:dust:
Good luck to all those in the 2ww!
:dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

GL at your results test on Tue JOSEPHINE! FXD!:dust:

HAJ, relax, that is not AF and is likely IB or even some sensitive bleeding from BDg. As well, cold flu, etc are often signs of an impending BFP. FXD! :dust:

JEN, it should be ok, but may delay your chart, BUT you must get the next temps regularly now. GL FXD!:dust:

KITCAT, soooo happy that terrible AF left. Now to get ready for a Nov BFP! :dust:

_*SS 12DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Gassy. Less Bloat-y. Feeling "wet" below te belt.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! _BFN_! So I probably won't be testing again till Wednesday, tooooo nervous!! Temps staying up, but are decreasing, which is keeping me nervous. My chart was possible Triphastic FF (Day 26) indicated until today's temp. Still missing a regular symptom of AF or BFP, sore bbs! Hope everyone's weekend is going well. I will jump right on here and update after I test soon.... Still creeping to the end of waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## haj624

Thanks Ladies....MrsMM...DH & I havent BD since Fri morn so I dont think its from that....fxd for IB


----------



## TheAnie

So even though I'm only on CD8 I seem to be displaying fertile characteristics.  I was horny like crazy last night(oh wait, still am, the husband just woke up and I still want to jump him), my cervix is high, and I had lots of lotiony type CM last night. This morning I have a mix of what looks like EWCM and the lotiony stuff. I know that cum and EWCM look similar so I did the water test... no it really does look like EWCM not cum. There's no way I could be OVing this early. Oh body, why do you have to be weird.


----------



## butterflies3

What's the water test?:shrug:


----------



## MrsMM24

HAJ, I definitely think then, that it is a strong chance that was IB!!! FXD! :dust:

ANIE, I think that means... :sex: :sex: :sex:
BUTTERFLIES, I have heard of the test, but am not in the position to really explain that out... GL 

_*SS 13DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Less Bloat-y. Feeling "wet" below te belt.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! _BFN_ again. Now I really am not testing until Wednesday as I await AF... Temp increased slightly, not sure what's going on here, keeping me nervous. Still creeping through a waiting period, on one or their other anyway... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## TheAnie

butterflies3 said:


> What's the water test?:shrug:

One of my friends has my TCOYF book, so can't give you the exact quote and passage but more or less cum dissolved in water. It's water soluble. CM does not, it will either continue to cling to your fingers or float. So just take a glass of water and put the CM in there to see what happens. In my case it continue to cling to my fingers and even after removing my fingers from the water the CM continued to display the EWCM qualities. I'm sure you could find a more accurate quote and description around here somewhere.

*MRSMM:* Oh we did, and may or may not tonight. We're going to a friends house for dinner and I'm considering throwing together a last second Halloween costume. Which will involve a short skirt or a sexy dress, so he'll be interested for sure. haha. 

Trying not to use OPK's this month.


----------



## butterflies3

I've never heard of that but it is definitely good to know. I always wonder after BD if what is coming out is hubby's little men or my CM, even the next day. Thanks.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Just got back form the Drs. She's sending me for blood work, but she doesn't think it's PCOS or anything that would hinder my conceiving a baby. So my fingers are still crossed for this cycle :).


----------



## wantabby

I have a question it may be TMI :blush:... Have any of you ladies ever noticed a "blob of goo" near your cervix opening the day after sex?? It is similar to EWCM but it seems to "plug/clog" my cervical opening.. but only for a day or so then it goes away.. I check my CM/CP daily and I've noticed that it is always there the day after .. is it just me or is that normal????? 

Thanks!!! :flower:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

@Anie! Great tip- never knew...
@Wantababy- Cant help you there... i dont check cm often enough. Hopefully one of the other ladies know the answer...

AFM! I got the results of my ultrasound back... I was told "There are no apparent cysts, only very very mild evidence of pcos (whatever THAT means) and most would say that it was an average ultrasound! Im taking it as good news! Still waiting for the results to the blood test... (idek what they were checking for...)


----------



## kitcatbaby

That glob thing happens to me too I think its just leftover swimmers lol but don't quote me I'm no expert  xx


----------



## Rigi.kun

wantabby said:


> I have a question it may be TMI :blush:... Have any of you ladies ever noticed a "blob of goo" near your cervix opening the day after sex?? It is similar to EWCM but it seems to "plug/clog" my cervical opening.. but only for a day or so then it goes away.. I check my CM/CP daily and I've noticed that it is always there the day after .. is it just me or is that normal?????
> 
> Thanks!!! :flower:

I get Blob of goo, it's just stronger CM that hungs out around your cervixs. Generally you don't notice it until it falls down, or it get disturbed. One time my OH finger was so covered in it he commented "I didn't know you had an alien living up there"


----------



## kitcatbaby

Haha great story rigi.kun! Xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

Quick question ladies... have just got back from the doctors and have been prescribed doxycycline for a sinus infection but inside the leaflet it says do not take if you are pregnant or trying to become pregnant. Does anybody know why I shouldn't take them while ttc? Don't know if I should take them and use condoms this month or take them and just go about my business as usual. Just my luck would be a bfp this month when I'm not supposed to get one. What do you all think? Xx


----------



## josephine3

Rigi.kun said:


> wantabby said:
> 
> 
> I have a question it may be TMI :blush:... Have any of you ladies ever noticed a "blob of goo" near your cervix opening the day after sex?? It is similar to EWCM but it seems to "plug/clog" my cervical opening.. but only for a day or so then it goes away.. I check my CM/CP daily and I've noticed that it is always there the day after .. is it just me or is that normal?????
> 
> Thanks!!! :flower:
> 
> I get Blob of goo, it's just stronger CM that hungs out around your cervixs. Generally you don't notice it until it falls down, or it get disturbed. One time my OH finger was so covered in it he commented "I didn't know you had an alien living up there"Click to expand...

Hahaha hilarious!!! I had this ONCE but nowhere near sex time... not sure what it meant


----------



## josephine3

Antsy thats great news about your scan!!

Jen well done on the results all great stuff..!!

kitcat - sorry not sure on that one never heard of it!

I just got back from another docs appointment - I came away with mixed feelings.. she says my day 21 progesterone was 43.. apparently this is good and means im ovulating, and all the other bloodwork was fine..so thats great! :) Also she said she will talk to the fertilty doc about sending me and the oh for further tests so at least Im getting somewhere there. This is all good news for the future but i want to know whats wrong with me NOW!

She didnt really acknowledge how much pain I am still in tho -was having such bad cramps last night i couldnt move.. didnt suggest further testing on it either - she felt my tummy and said my bowels were fine, she asked if i was constipated and said she could prescribe me laxatives if i wanted?!! I didnt see how this would help so said no..

Im due on again on thurs so I asked her if I miss the next period could i get a blood hcg test - she said I could get another urine test. grrr. no blood test for me it seems. I asked if there was no possibility I could be pregnant but she didnt really answer. guess she cant say. but 43 seems a high progeterone level to me..any clues guys??


----------



## Bug222

i got my BFP yesterday!!!


----------



## butterflies3

:happydance::happydance:Congrats Bug:happydance::happydance:


----------



## ameeann

add me please :D


----------



## josephine3

Congratulations bug! xx


----------



## Beanmachine

Please could I join too?!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

YAY BUG!!! wooohoooo! 

Welcome newcomers!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats bug x


----------



## abitjaded

Congrats Bug!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Congrats Bug!


----------



## skeet9924

Please remove my bfp I have an ectopic pregnancy


----------



## AquaM

Hi all, I new to B&B and these forums. Would love to join the 2012 crew. So lovely to see so many BFPs hoppe it's me soon too. Good luck to you all.


----------



## Wilsey

skeet - I'm so sorry :( :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## kitcatbaby

skeet9924 said:


> Please remove my bfp I have an ectopic pregnancy

No skeet :( so so terribly sad to hear your awful news! My thoughts are with you darling. Keep your chin up lovely lady. All my love xxx


----------



## TheAnie

skeet9924 said:


> Please remove my bfp I have an ectopic pregnancy

I'm sooooo sorry Skeet!


----------



## Mrs W 11

So so sorry Skeet. Huges hugs and thinking of you at this time. xx


----------



## Antsynewlywed

:hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs:
Im soooooo sorry for your loss skeet.


----------



## Bug222

im so sorry Skeet :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:

So sorry for your loss Skeet


----------



## Rigi.kun

skeet9924 said:


> Please remove my bfp I have an ectopic pregnancy

:hugs: I'm sorry to hear Skeet, if you need to chat feel free to hit me up. My heart goes out to you and I wish you the best.


----------



## Rigi.kun

Bug222 said:


> i got my BFP yesterday!!!

Congratulations Bug222 awesome news. Have a happy and healthy 9 months to you


----------



## Rigi.kun

josephine3 said:


> I just got back from another docs appointment - I came away with mixed feelings.. she says my day 21 progesterone was 43.. apparently this is good and means im ovulating, and all the other bloodwork was fine..so thats great! :) Also she said she will talk to the fertilty doc about sending me and the oh for further tests so at least Im getting somewhere there. This is all good news for the future but i want to know whats wrong with me NOW!
> 
> She didnt really acknowledge how much pain I am still in tho -was having such bad cramps last night i couldnt move.. didnt suggest further testing on it either - she felt my tummy and said my bowels were fine, she asked if i was constipated and said she could prescribe me laxatives if i wanted?!! I didnt see how this would help so said no..
> 
> Im due on again on thurs so I asked her if I miss the next period could i get a blood hcg test - she said I could get another urine test. grrr. no blood test for me it seems. I asked if there was no possibility I could be pregnant but she didnt really answer. guess she cant say. but 43 seems a high progeterone level to me..any clues guys??

Blood tests are no fun. But that does sound like good progress. I'm sure something good will happen soon. :happydance:


----------



## Wilsey

Jo - I don't know anything about levels sorry but from what I've gathered from this site 43 does seem high. If you don't get AF on Thursday it all definitely warrants further investigation!


----------



## HisGrace

skeet9924 said:


> Please remove my bfp I have an ectopic pregnancy

Oh sweetie. I'm so sorry to hear that. :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

skeet9924 said:


> Please remove my bfp I have an ectopic pregnancy

Oh, Skeet, I'm so sorry to hear that! :hugs2: :hugs: :flower:


----------



## butterflies3

skeet9924 said:


> Please remove my bfp I have an ectopic pregnancy

Sooooo sorry Skeet:hug:


----------



## MrsMM24

I posted to you elsewhere, but I wanted to make sure to send you :hugs: here too Hun! I am so sorry for your loss SKEET, you and your family are in my thoughts! :hugs:

_*SS 15DPO:*_ Fatigued. Heavily Bloat-y. Gassy.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Losing any symptoms (well, except those that indicate AF coming) Trying to stay hopeful because... no :af:! Temps staying up, so I am not complaining. May try to test tomorrow if no AF tonight, just too nervous as I know that an irregular cycle now is due to the MC in July. It has only been 3 cycles so maybe things are not sorted out yet.... Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## mysteriouseye

I want my baby in 2012!! Hurry up 2012 :) and hurry up big fat positive :) xxx


----------



## Antsynewlywed

OPK from 10 minutes ago... close? or positive?
 



Attached Files:







11111.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mysteriouseye

Antsynewlywed said:


> OPK from 10 minutes ago... close? or positive?

Positive :)


----------



## likeaustralia

Antsynewlywed said:


> OPK from 10 minutes ago... close? or positive?

Not positive. I get OPKs that look like that for about a week before they're truly positive. Keep testing until it's as dark or darker than the control.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I never got + OPKs, the day I ov-ed I got a much fainter line than that so well worth BDing just incase


----------



## kitcatbaby

Bloody close! That's about as close as I've ever got to a positive so would bd just incase... couldn't hurt right?! Xx


----------



## josephine3

Skeet Im so so sorry to hear your news I know how worried you were.. I hope you're not waiting too long for another bfp. :hugs: 

Wilsey thanks for the input! kitcat what do you reckon to my prog level of 43? Im still waiting this whole thing out to get answers.. should be due on again soon so hoping she stays away!

And I would say the opk is positive, as postitive as mine ever normally get


----------



## Wilsey

My OPK's never even got that close! I just figured when they were getting darker it was time to get busy ;)


----------



## kitcatbaby

josephine3 said:


> Skeet Im so so sorry to hear your news I know how worried you were.. I hope you're not waiting too long for another bfp. :hugs:
> 
> Wilsey thanks for the input! kitcat what do you reckon to my prog level of 43? Im still waiting this whole thing out to get answers.. should be due on again soon so hoping she stays away!
> 
> And I would say the opk is positive, as postitive as mine ever normally get

Well a friend of mine is 6 weeks gone (unplanned accident on the pill... Grrrr jealous!) Went for her 1st appointment yesterday and her progesterone was only 38...
Your 42 seems pretty high. What does it take to get a blood test here in the UK? when is your next af due hun?
I'm poorly sick with sinusitus now feeling absolutely rotten! Xx


----------



## josephine3

kitcatbaby said:


> Well a friend of mine is 6 weeks gone (unplanned accident on the pill... Grrrr jealous!) Went for her 1st appointment yesterday and her progesterone was only 38...
> Your 42 seems pretty high. What does it take to get a blood test here in the UK? when is your next af due hun?
> I'm poorly sick with sinusitus now feeling absolutely rotten! Xx


OH no not poorly sick thats the worst kind booo :( is it like a bad cold? 

My next af is due sunday... sorry I did put somewhere it was thursday but i miscalculated.. if its skewif im going back n to that docs!! I didnt know what to say to her in the end, she basically said 'well i can find nothing wrong with you'... when i still said 'well im having so much pain on my left side and my tummy is sticking way out (infront of my boobs nearly!)' she just said 'Mmm well yeah.. everythings come back fine'

Grr..I want a blood test dammit and an ultrasound!! (tho I doubt i'l get one of them on the nhs without good reason)


----------



## TheAnie

Antsy, positive. Get to it!

My body seems to have gone back to behaving, I think the EWCM on CD8 was a random fluke from my body. We shall see though. I start testing with OPK's tomorrow and plan to jump the husband when he gets home from hunting. We both really miss the romance, but we're giving SMEP a shot.


----------



## Wilsey

Yeah, I think that is awfully high. What else can cause a high number like that? Stop! Google time!

EDIT:

This is a tiny chart but it shows how your levels should progress through pregnancy.
 



Attached Files:







progesterone-chart.gif
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kitcatbaby

josephine3 said:


> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> Well a friend of mine is 6 weeks gone (unplanned accident on the pill... Grrrr jealous!) Went for her 1st appointment yesterday and her progesterone was only 38...
> Your 42 seems pretty high. What does it take to get a blood test here in the UK? when is your next af due hun?
> I'm poorly sick with sinusitus now feeling absolutely rotten! Xx
> 
> 
> OH no not poorly sick thats the worst kind booo :( is it like a bad cold?
> 
> My next af is due sunday... sorry I did put somewhere it was thursday but i miscalculated.. if its skewif im going back n to that docs!! I didnt know what to say to her in the end, she basically said 'well i can find nothing wrong with you'... when i still said 'well im having so much pain on my left side and my tummy is sticking way out (infront of my boobs nearly!)' she just said 'Mmm well yeah.. everythings come back fine'
> 
> Grr..I want a blood test dammit and an ultrasound!! (tho I doubt i'l get one of them on the nhs without good reason)Click to expand...

It's nasty like a cold but no runny nose cos all the gunk is trapped inside my head...my poor head feels like its going to go POP :(
And the antibiotics I'm on aren't ttc friendly so taking a bit of a risk by still trying this month. What are the chances of actually getting a bfp the one month I'm not meant to :S 
I managed to get an u/s after complaining constantly about pelvic pain so maybe go back and chew their ears off til they take you seriously. 
Really hope you don't see af on Sunday... xxx


----------



## Wilsey

Jo -can you go to a different doc?! Seems she just doesn't want to help!


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies.. Just wanted to let you know I'm home from the hospital.. The surgery went well and they were able to save my tube.. Oh has been great .. Slept in the hospital with me and has taken the week off to be with me and help me out.. 

Thank you so much for all of your kind words :hugs:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Great to hear you are recovering skeet! And brilliant news that they saved your tube :) hoping against hope you will get your sticky bean really soon. Lots of love to you and your fab oh... well done him for looking after you! Xx


----------



## Wilsey

Aww he sounds like such a sweetie! I'm so glad they were able to save your tube! I hope that you feel better soon xx


----------



## Wilsey

I was just thinking...I like to keep up with threads I was participating in when I was TTC. I just wanted to check if you ladies are ok with me hanging around. I don't know if it's hard for you to see a pregnant woman's tickers in your face, or ultrasounds as profile pictures.

I just wouldn't want to make anyones TTC journey harder than it needs to be. So let me know if I should stay or if I should go!

Much love xx


----------



## Bump2B

So sorry to hear that skeet :( *hugs*

I just need to vent for a second..
I'm so miserable tonight and i just can't shake it. I'm going on a two week holiday next monday and i just cant get excited for it, I'd hoped id have my BFP by the time we went. As usual my period is irregular so i have no idea when i'm gonna come on so it'll probably be slap bang in the middle of my holiday :( grrr

Sorry rant over... x


----------



## josephine3

Wilsey said:


> I was just thinking...I like to keep up with threads I was participating in when I was TTC. I just wanted to check if you ladies are ok with me hanging around. I don't know if it's hard for you to see a pregnant woman's tickers in your face, or ultrasounds as profile pictures.
> 
> I just wouldn't want to make anyones TTC journey harder than it needs to be. So let me know if I should stay or if I should go!
> 
> Much love xx

Aww dont worry if anything it inspires me that other ladies on the 2012 thread have concieved it gives me hope!! :thumbup:

Thanks for the chart, i think i found it myself also while looking it up online! I would be at 9 weeks which lines up perfectly with their chart! As if i need more reasons to be convinced lol. I suppose i could ask to see another doctor Im not sure.. 


Aww kitcat that sounds horrible! Its so hard to concentrate when ur head is full of mush like that!! :hugs:

Glad to hear you still have your tube skeet Im just sorry you've had to go through it all. get that oh of yours running round for you he sounds great!! :flower:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Wilsey don't you dare go anywhere! I think its lovely that you check back on us ttcers now you are preggo :) and you have been in the same position as all of us so are not rubbing it in our faces at all. So there  
Jo... might sound silly to ask but have you tested with a digi at all? Xx


----------



## josephine3

No I've not used a digi as i cant really afford one, and if the 25 sensitivity ones are not getting it/producing super faint lines i doubt the digi will..
I did consider it tho cos dont they work off a range of hormones rather than just hcg?

I just really dont want to waste a tenner on one test that will probably be negative!! Iv wasted enough of the 3 for £1 ones!!


----------



## Wilsey

Ugh - you just need a blood test or an ultrasound. Wouldn't have though it was so hard to get one when you are complaining of pain! 

If I was you I would almost consider going into ER one night and saying you are having bad pains/cramps and you think you might be pregnant - surely they would have to do an ultrasound and take bloods!

P.S thanks Jo and kitkat :) I feel the love!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Yeah get what you mean hun. Apparently digis count both hcg and other hormones so was just wondering if it might be worth a go... they do cost a bomb though. 
Have you tried superdrug own brand tests? They're about £6 for 2 and are sensitive to 6.5ml/u...better than frer.
Any more positive Opks? Xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

Agree with wilsey about going to a & e... they cannot turn you away. I know its a bit of a cheeky fib but you will know once and for all xx


----------



## josephine3

I wouldnt have thought it was too much to ask either!! when I've complained to her on 2 occasions of ongoing pain and numerous other symptoms she seems to have no clue what could be causing.. I would expect them to find out what it is!
Im just hoping I dont get af this time and then I reckon that might give me a chance at a blood test! I hope! 

I'd hate to go to A&E tho and them find nothing wrong and then I'd have taken time off of someone really poorly..hmm..

I've not had any more pos opks, the 5 superdrug ones i did were all positive, the next day I did a cheapy one and it was neg. I dont think I trust the superdrug ones cos I have used them once before, and I got lots of positive (tho not this dark) and that was just before af, when I first started using them. Maybe they are just mega sensitive or something in my body just doesnt do well with them!

I may get a digi if I miss this next af.. might be worth a shot like u say!


----------



## josephine3

kitcatbaby said:


> Agree with wilsey about going to a & e... they cannot turn you away. I know its a bit of a cheeky fib but you will know once and for all xx

yeah it would be GREAT to get an ultrasound - but is there any guarantee thats what they'd do? What would i say?


----------



## Wilsey

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/721398-progesterone-levels.html

Hmmm this seems to indicate that anything over 30 means you will have ovulated.

I think waiting to see if AF arrives is probably a safe bet. Not long to wait now. If AF doesn't show I think you either see your doc and demand a blood test or go to A&E.


----------



## abitjaded

I think I am seriously loosing my mind. Today's 7 dpo 2ww "I want to be pregnant symtoms": cramping, slight nausea / light headedness, frequent urination, sneezing / runny nose (i had no idea that's an early pregnancy symptom, seems like anything could be). Just letting y'all know if I am gone I may have given up the ghost and checked in to the looney bin.

Ps. Skeet, you're in my thoughts. I will be praying for your BFP with an HH 9 months to come very soon. Wish I could say something that would lessen the pain.


----------



## kitcatbaby

Agree! You're so close to next af that maybe the best bet is wait it out to see if she flies in and if not then Monday morning straight to drs! Even if its not a bfp you should really persevere with trying to get a pelvic u/s to check out the source of your pain. 
I'm currently waiting on an appointment for laparoscopy to check for endo its taken 5months just to get a letter from the gyno. Nightmare drs! Xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

abitjaded said:


> I think I am seriously loosing my mind. Today's 7 dpo 2ww "I want to be pregnant symtoms": cramping, slight nausea / light headedness, frequent urination, sneezing / runny nose (i had no idea that's an early pregnancy symptom, seems like anything could be). Just letting y'all know if I am gone I may have given up the ghost and checked in to the looney bin.

Awwww don't give up hun! Try not to symptom spot too much otherwise you'll think you're pregnant every month lol. Anything and everything our bodies throw at us leading up to af can be considered a symptom... ;)


----------



## josephine3

Wilsey said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/721398-progesterone-levels.html
> 
> Hmmm this seems to indicate that anything over 30 means you will have ovulated.
> 
> I think waiting to see if AF arrives is probably a safe bet. Not long to wait now. If AF doesn't show I think you either see your doc and demand a blood test or go to A&E.

I think the levels are different in different countries too which seems to make it a big grey area- sometimes measure in ng/mol or n/mol??! :shrug: but my doc said over 18 means ovulation occured..well confusing..

Yeah I will wait and see if af shows again - you never know she might show and all my symptoms might leave along with her - but I hope not!! :winkwink:


----------



## bubumaci

skeet9924 said:


> Hi ladies.. Just wanted to let you know I'm home from the hospital.. The surgery went well and they were able to save my tube.. Oh has been great .. Slept in the hospital with me and has taken the week off to be with me and help me out..
> 
> Thank you so much for all of your kind words :hugs:

Hi There! I had my fingers crossed that you wouldn't have to lose your tube and am very relieved for you that surgery went so well ... and, that your OH is such a Sweetie! I'm sure that having his support means the world to you right now. I am really really sorry that you have had to go through this and wish you a speedy recovery (both physicaly and mentally) and that you when you feel ready to TTC again, that everything will go smoothly for you!! :flower: Take care of yourself :hugs:



Wilsey said:


> I was just thinking...I like to keep up with threads I was participating in when I was TTC. I just wanted to check if you ladies are ok with me hanging around. I don't know if it's hard for you to see a pregnant woman's tickers in your face, or ultrasounds as profile pictures.
> 
> I just wouldn't want to make anyones TTC journey harder than it needs to be. So let me know if I should stay or if I should go!
> 
> Much love xx

I agree with all the other ladies : please stay :) xxx



kitcatbaby said:


> abitjaded said:
> 
> 
> I think I am seriously loosing my mind. Today's 7 dpo 2ww "I want to be pregnant symtoms": cramping, slight nausea / light headedness, frequent urination, sneezing / runny nose (i had no idea that's an early pregnancy symptom, seems like anything could be). Just letting y'all know if I am gone I may have given up the ghost and checked in to the looney bin.
> 
> Awwww don't give up hun! Try not to symptom spot too much otherwise you'll think you're pregnant every month lol. Anything and everything our bodies throw at us leading up to af can be considered a symptom... ;)Click to expand...

... and that is very easy to do, since the PMS often produces similar symptoms. I came off BC October last year and was shocked by how sensitive my nipples got after ovulation (hadn't ever had that) ... then a couple of months ago, I had the aching boob thing on the sides, following month not, last month again - had never had that before. Found it as a PG symptom and hoped it meant something (which it can't, since we will need help to get PG) ... so different hormone levels produce similar symptoms and get us hoping soooo easily (and interestingly enough, when TTC, we suddenly start noticing all sorts of symptoms which "weren't there" before :wink:)

FXd that you do get your :bfp: soon - but in the meantime, please don't try to read too much into the symptoms :hugs2:


----------



## Mrs W 11

As with wilsey, do boot me out if I outstay my welcome but i like seeing everyones updates so will stay if people think that's ok x baby dust to everyone x x


----------



## skeet9924

Thank you so much .. It's very nice to have all the support from all of you ladies.. It has made things easier to have all of these kind words.. I actually cried a little when I read all of the thoughts prayers and well wishes .. It means the world to me :hugs:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Wilsey and Mrs W-- Shuddup!!! you guys are staying here even if I have to tie you to a chair! Im sure some of my team will help me hold you down! lol. 

We didnt get a chance to bd last night...dh has a cold but we did this morning... pos opk= ur going to ov in 24-48 hrs right? we also bd a couple days ago... preseed both times..
ALSO-- :D if some of you remember... IM TIRED OF BEING FAT!!! Ive lost 14.6 pounds since I had my minor breakdown on team 2012's thread... :D


----------



## bubumaci

Antsynewlywed said:


> Wilsey and Mrs W-- Shuddup!!! you guys are staying here even if I have to tie you to a chair! Im sure some of my team will help me hold you down! lol.
> 
> We didnt get a chance to bd last night...dh has a cold but we did this morning... pos opk= ur going to ov in 24-48 hrs right? we also bd a couple days ago... preseed both times..
> ALSO-- :D if some of you remember... IM TIRED OF BEING FAT!!! Ive lost 14.6 pounds since I had my minor breakdown on team 2012's thread... :D

*helping if necessary* :D

Antsy, positive OPK means ovulation in 12 - 36 hours :)

.. and ... congratulations :) :hugs:


----------



## opaque1997

How do I get added to the group? We've been TTC'ing since wedding date in August and now am getting serious..


----------



## MrsMM24

AGREEING with ANTSY and BUBU!!! Where do you PG ladies think you are going????

JOSEPHINE, I think that you need an U/S or blood test as well... 

_*SS 16DPO:*_ Fatigued. *Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable. Nervous.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Trying to stay hopeful... no :af:! So far, longer cycle, and 1 day longer DPO.... Maybe testing Friday is it. After Fri, if BFN, then I am planning on making appt as after an MC, anything could happen... Temps staying up though. If you have read my journal, before MC you know my cycles use to be 3 days AF every other month with confirmed OV monthly. Maybe I am returning to this? I'm just too nervous to test, my nerves are bad, my heart is so sad with worry. I want to get my forever baby soon! Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## likeaustralia

MrsMM... your chart is looking great!! Fingers crossed for your BFP tomorrow!


----------



## kitcatbaby

MrsMM... looking promising for a bfp! 16dpo... lovely long LP! Longest I've managed is 13dpo... :S feeling confident and very hopeful for you! Xx


----------



## morri

Hi fancy taking me in there too, I really one a 2012 one too, (actually I wouldnt have minded to have one this year but well ;) 

anyway put me in ^^


----------



## wantanerd

I can't believe its been almost 6 weeks since I found out I was pregnant. Its been somewhat of a smooth time with exception of going to the ER a week ago b/c I started spotting but after I got to see the baby's heartbeat again, that calmed me down. The only issue I have is at my ultrasound at almost 8 weeks and at the ER, they discovered a second empty sac. So I have one baby and one blighted ovum that I apparently ovulated again after I was pregnant and it never developed beyond the sac. Now I am hoping that doesn't cause me any problems. Its been a week and I haven't spotted at all. The only sucky thing is I am not allowed to have sex until my next Dr visit on the 16th. 
I have been lucky. I have had no morning sickness at all yet and pretty much the major symptom is being overly tired in the afternoons. I am counting down until Thanksgiving weekend when I will officially be in my second trimester


----------



## Mrs W 11

Antsy well done that's brilliant! Keep it up x


----------



## kitcatbaby

Wow wantanerd proof that anything is possible when it comes to ttc...you ovd after already being preggo?! Hope the empty sac doesn't cause any problems for you xx


----------



## Wilsey

Awwww thanks ladies - I feel the love :)

wantanerd - did they say anything about it being an issue when you were in the ER? I'm sure it will be fine lovely - especially if you haven't had any issues since!

MrsMM - your chart is looking really good! Hope those temps behave and just stay up!

I haven't listened to baby's heartbeat since before my 12 week ultrasound. I must finally be relaxing. Had a listen last night and it was so loud - glad to know they are still going strong in there!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Awww wilsey have you got a doppler so you can listen at home? Lovely idea! Xx


----------



## wantanerd

Pretty much there was nothing they can do but hope it absorbs. It could have come out when I was spotting but thats doubtful since they said it was probably from cervical adhesions from my husband constantly tackling me since we found out we were expecting (hence why the other egg was fertilized). 
The ER doctor said I would probably need lots of ultrasounds to see what the blighted ovum is doing or if it is gone. I am hopeful my body knows what to do. My SIL got pregnant with triplets but one was a blighted ovum and instead of absorbing, it tried to deliver itself when she was 24 weeks. So she was on bed rest and had her cervix sewn shut and had a pump that delivered constant anti contraction meds. 
Right now I am trying not to worry too much about it and hope its gone when I have my next ultrasound in two weeks.


----------



## kitcatbaby

I hope so too hun! You seem to be keeping a very cool head which can only help. Keep it up hun xx


----------



## Wilsey

Yup - got a doppler. Best investment ever. I love it. I think at my last ultrasound the tech said I had an anterior placenta which means I won't be able to feel baby kick as early as others. So the doppler keeps me relaxed knowing baby is ok.

wantanerd - you are doing the right thing. Keeping calm is the best thing for your baby. I hope it is nothing serious. When is your next ultrasound to check?


----------



## Wilsey

Article about exercising helping PCOS - https://www.stuff.co.nz/life-style/wellbeing/5907790/Exercise-is-the-best-medicine for anyone interested.


----------



## wantanerd

November 16th. I was freaked out when I went to the ER but after they did an ultrasound and I say the baby was okay I calmed down. I had my intake appt at the military hospital three days later and showed the nurse my ultrasound and explained the blighted ovum, she took it to the doctor on call to see if he wanted to see me but he said to wait until the 16th. I have done research online and it seems pretty common (except for ovulating after i got pregnant) to have one baby develop and one not. I am taking it easy and not doing anything crazy or strenuous and waiting to see what happens.


----------



## minni2906

I feel like I've missed months, but it's only been days. Hubby and I are all moved in to our new apartment, which leaves lots more opportunity for BDing! Fxed this could be our month. :)


----------



## Bug222

Congrats on the weightloss Antsy!!!!!!!!!!! That is a great amount already!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

*opaque1997 and morri,* Hello! welcome! :D

Thanks *mrsm and bubu.* Surely we can over power them! They're pregnant for crying out loud! ;) :haha:

Thanks EVERYONE who acknowledged my weightloss... Im officially more than halfway to my first goal (28) :D 

Sorry so short... Ive got to :sex:!


----------



## Wilsey

Any news for us Jo?


----------



## ameeann

How do I get the "team 2012 baby" banner to put in my footer? I tried to find out on this thread but theres sooo many pages! haha


----------



## BabyBob

Hi Ladies, not been on this thread for a while since losing my baby, but i am now back, and cannot wait to share in everyones ttc experiences.

I would love to be able to share mine, as i have lots of questions and some experience from two pregnancies.
We have decided to NTNP, my last period was 2nd October.
I have been waiting for af to arrive but so far nothing. I normally get headaches a few days before it but nothing. I did have a pain on my right side for about a week around the 26th October, and had a little bit of blood after sex. (sorry tmi)

Did a sneaky test this morning, and i swear to god i saw the faintest ligth blue line! I held it under different lights but maybe just my imagination. 

x


----------



## kitcatbaby

Great to have you back babybob so sorry to hear about your loss :( but perhaps its another bfp already? When is/was af due? Xx


----------



## BabyBob

kitcatbaby said:


> Great to have you back babybob so sorry to hear about your loss :( but perhaps its another bfp already? When is/was af due? Xx


Thank you kitcatbaby. :)

I am really hoping it is! Af was due around the 31st October, but i had been a little irregular, so i was giving it until the 2nd November.

xx


----------



## Littlechen

I was wondering how you join this group?


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi :hi: newbies! Welcome to the group! GL :dust:

BABYBOB, glad to have you back.... :hugs:

WILSEY, temps are staying up, but BFNs and declining so.... :sad1:

ANTSY! You are really making things happen with this weightloss, PROUD!

Hi Ladies! :wave:

_*SS 17DPO:*_*Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable.

*AFM...*you can still stalk my chart, but... *BFN*!! I kinda figured a couple of days ago that the chances were slim, no sore bbs really did a trick on my hopefulness as with both previous PGs I had them and in fact is all I really ever get with PGs or AF. Still no:af: but temps are declining so I expect her soon. The LP is still longer this month, my cycle is longer thus far as well, the first one after MC was 41 days, so, maybe that will be a positive thing next cycle... YES! I am going in for December! I did make an appt with my doc for a check up on things but that is in 2 weeks. Any good plans for you all this weekend? Waiting patiently for anything... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## Miss Vintage

Hi, please could I join the group? TTC for 6 months now, really hoping for a 2012 baby. It's really great to read all the advice and support that's been posted, I'm finding that none of my friends understand how hard this waiting game is.


----------



## dizzydoll

Heya ladies haven't been around here much lately! Me and OH are now TTC properly!! :happydance: I used OPKs this month for the first time and got nice lines and we had :sex: every day for the 2 days before and after :happydance:


----------



## josephine3

Wow I havent been able to get online in a few days and I've missed so much gossip!! lol.

Thanks for thinking of me Wilsey!! No news yet Im afraid I thought I was due again on thurs but I miscalculated its actually sunday:dohh: so a bit more waiting Im afraid -Im still having on/off cramps but nothing that suggests af is on the way. Still feeling 'pregnant' on top of other symptoms. Its such a strange feeling - maybe those who have been there can help me identify it - it just feels like there is something 'there' in my tummy all the time, and is uncomfortable bending. Is this what it feels like?!

dizzydoll - thats great about the nice pos opks!! sounds like you stand a good chance!

Mrs. W and Wilsey dont you dare go anywhere!! Love reading your updates :flower:

Antsy - well done on the weightloss!

Mrs.MM - my fingers are crossed tightly for you and the stay away af!! You're not out and neither am I till I get proof dammit!! I was interested in your no sore boobs comment cos my nipples feel sore and hot and my boobs full and heavy. I never have experienced this before, and never get issues with boobs as an af symptom.

wantanerd what an amazing story! So the other egg wasnt fertilised at the same time, but after..?? So if it had grown into a proper pregnancy, you would have had twins at different stages?!? madness.. I wish you the best of luck with it all, as other say you're doing well by keeping calm, let nature sort it out.

Welcome newbies!!

Wow, does anyone else have to open up 2 windows for this thread and type in one while scrolling thru the updates on the other??! :haha:

Luv u ladies!! xx
:dust:


----------



## jen1019

Hi Ladies!
So I'm absolutely new to this board, and saw this thread and thought that it absolutely suits me. My name is Jen, I'm 27 and we are just now trying for our first child. My sister Cheryl introduced me to FAM, and I have just begun charting midcycle this cycle. 

I believe I'm 10 DPO, have been feeling nauseous. I also noticed increased CM, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed at this point. My cycles are pretty short, usually 26-28 days long. So I think I may test tomorrow, though it may be a bit early. I've also had some classic signs that I may be getting my period though, we will see. I told him it would be perfect if we were pregnant by Christmas. Anyways... looking forward to getting to know you all!

:)


----------



## minni2906

*BabyBob* Welcome back and fxed! :flower:

*Antsy* WTG!!!! You are doing amazing things with this weight loss!! Small goals are key! Keep it up!! :headspin:

*Mrs MM* You're not out until the :witch: arrives!!! Think positive!

*Jo* As you said, you're not out yet! fxed! Your symptoms are a good sign!!

*AFM* - According to MyDays app on my phone, I am supposed to O today. DH and I BDed Tuesday and yesterday. We'll see what happens tonight :winkwink: Then begins the dreaded 2ww. My first since beginning a regular cycle! In non baby news - I ripped a hemangioma off my hand during the move and it bled for a good while... I now have to make a trip to the dermatologist to have it checked out and possible removed. Yuck. :dohh:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Littlechen

Jen1019 I am in the same boat you are! I'm new to this website also and looking for ttc partners, to walk along with me as my husband and I ttc.It's nice to have people to talk to that are going through the same thing I'm going through. AF was suppose to come today, but hasn't come yet. I have had slight cramping like AF is coming. I'm thinking about taking a test today. I hope that you are pregnant! We are hoping that we are pregnant by Thanksgiving or Christmas. I'll be praying for you!


----------



## AquaM

:hug:Wishing everyone a great weekend thoes that are busy with OH keep at it. Those waiting, be patient I hope we can all add to the good news for 2012 very soon.

Just a quick question being relativly new to all this? How do I add the 2012 banner to my signature.

Thank you
:hug:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Hi to all the new ladies :) and welcome to a thread full of wonderful girls who will support you through your ttc journeys. Babydust to all xx


----------



## abitjaded

@ Skeet 9924 - Sooo glad to hear that you kept your tube. Also very glad to hear that OH is good to you. Hoping we hear lots more from you soon, and when you're ready to ttc again that you get a quick BFP.

@ Josephine3 - Super sorry to hear you have more waiting. Waiting is absolutely the worst part of ttc. I know what you mean about needing another screen, I have to open a separate text editor while going through the thread, but can't do that most days because I usually peruse the thread on my mobile phone which is why my updates are usually sporadic.

@kitcatbaby - Thank you so much for your support the other day. After 10 years you'd think I'd know better! Leading up to the fertility treatments I really did know better and would've been the last one to obsess. But alas, now with "renewed hope" I find myself symptom checking, obsessing and doing stupid things. ><

@ Wilsey - I have no idea if everyone else feels as I do or not (though from the comments they must) To me having the pregnant people around is a reminder that it is indeed possible to get pregnant. Its a source of hope for me. Its one of the reasons I wanted to join this thread and take part in this community.

@ Antsynewlywed - GJ with the weight loss! Keep at it.:happydance: The hardest part is persistence. It took me 2.5 years to loose 95 lb, actually the first year I only lost 26. (d*mn*d PCOS) Its tough but let me tell you that its soooo worth it. I went from a size 24 to a size 8 and I have soooo much more energy. I can't wait to continue to hear of your sucess! ps. Feel free to PM me or what have you if you want any tips.

@MrsMM24 - fxd4u :dust:

@Babybob - Welcome back! Here's hoping for your line to be a dark one soon!

To the newbies: Opaque1997, Littlechen, Morri, Miss Vinage, Jen1019 - Welcome!

As for me: Still loosing it with the 2WW. I guess I can console myself that this is my first 2WW with fertility treatments so I'm not going to cart myself off to the looney bin just yet. Took a test today 10 DPO and it was a negative. I SHOULD know better than to take the stupid thing apart... :dohh: but alas I did. so now I'm obsessing on whether the 2nd line is grey or pink. At this very moment I'm convinced its grey. I'm also convinced I'm out for the month. Only time will tell.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Front page is updated! welcome newbies! 

*GETTING THE BANNER::*
https://s1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb445/antsynewlywed/ <==Heres my photobucket account
-go there and click the banner
-copy the image code ( i think you click it and it copies for you) 
-come back to bnb and click "user cp"
-on left hand side click edit signature
-paste code there 
-click save
-waalaa! 
Ill put this info on front page for future reference!

*ABITJADED!* I have to get ready for work but in my next post ill adress you! thanks so much!


----------



## Littlechen

So I had a BFP this morning when I took a test! I'm super excited, but waiting till I go to the doctor.


----------



## HisGrace

Littlechen said:


> So I had a BFP this morning when I took a test! I'm super excited, but waiting till I go to the doctor.

Congratulations! :baby:

Happy and Healthy 9 months to you.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congratulations on your bfp x x


----------



## Jewls48

Congrats Littlechen and a happy and healthy nine months to you!

Jen1019, did you test? Best of luck to you and keep us posted.

AFM I'm only 2dpo and already going crazy with the wait, hope to be part of the 2012 baby team! Good luck ladies


----------



## AquaM

Littlechen said:


> So I had a BFP this morning when I took a test! I'm super excited, but waiting till I go to the doctor.


Congratulations hun. A happy and healthy nine months ahead take good care of you and the little bundle.


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats on your BFP :)


----------



## haj624

Congrats LittleChen

I'm feeling kinda down. I was pretty convinced i was pregnant this month and af is due tues. today i feel like im starting to get af cramps :cry: i cracked and tested and got a BFN


----------



## morri

Welcome Jen , If you ever need assitance with evaluating your chart I can help you I work according to the official rules of nfp ^^


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations Littlechen! Wonderful news :) :hugs2:


----------



## minni2906

Congrats on your BFP littlechen!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

CD 24 for me, AF can be expected at any time. If I hit CD33, and nothing, then I plan on testing. :)


----------



## kitcatbaby

Just got my 1st ever EWCM :) :) rather excited so thought I'd share! Little things make us smile while ttc eh ladies ;) should be Ov any day now... wish me luck! Xx


----------



## HisGrace

kitcatbaby said:


> Just got my 1st ever EWCM :) :) rather excited so thought I'd share! Little things make us smile while ttc eh ladies ;) should be Ov any day now... wish me luck! Xx

Yay! It's DTD time! Good luck


----------



## Jewls48

haj624 said:


> Congrats LittleChen
> 
> I'm feeling kinda down. I was pretty convinced i was pregnant this month and af is due tues. today i feel like im starting to get af cramps :cry: i cracked and tested and got a BFN

Hey Haj624, how many dpo are you? Are your cycles irregular? Don't give up yet, it's not over until the :witch: shows!


----------



## Littlechen

Thanks girls! We are so excited to start this new journey! Praying for a little girl! Good luck to the rest of you! Don't get discouraged. I didnt get my BFP until I was one day late. I had cramps and kind of still do like AF is coming, but nothing.


----------



## kitcatbaby

I need your expert advice ladies... its been a week of first for me, after my 1st EWCM yesterday I have just peed on my 1st EVER positive Opk and we bd last night and this morning, will bd tonight and tomorrow to cover all bases but my question is this... will I actually Ov tomorrow? Is tonights bd going to be my best chance of catching the eggy? Xx


----------



## haj624

Jewls48 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats LittleChen
> 
> I'm feeling kinda down. I was pretty convinced i was pregnant this month and af is due tues. today i feel like im starting to get af cramps :cry: i cracked and tested and got a BFN
> 
> Hey Haj624, how many dpo are you? Are your cycles irregular? Don't give up yet, it's not over until the :witch: shows!Click to expand...

I'm 14dpo...af is due on tuesday. MY cycles are fairly regular...the past 2 months i have been two days late. i knowww!! i just wish i could know if im pregnant or not just so i can move on and try to start getting positive. I just felt like there was so many things that made me feel like i was but the past two days i have cramping and lower back pain/cramps. i tested today and got a :bfn::cry:


----------



## bubumaci

kitcatbaby said:


> I need your expert advice ladies... its been a week of first for me, after my 1st EWCM yesterday I have just peed on my 1st EVER positive Opk and we bd last night and this morning, will bd tonight and tomorrow to cover all bases but my question is this... will I actually Ov tomorrow? Is tonights bd going to be my best chance of catching the eggy? Xx

I can't really offer "expert advice" - but can tell you, that you will ovulate some time between 12-36 hours after the positive OPK... so most likely, you will be ovulating today. So it does sound like you have all bases covered and Saturday's and yesterdays little :spermy: will be waiting for eggy... today should just be the icing on the cake :) Good Luck, FX :hugs2:


----------



## josephine3

Well ladies, Im afraid to say my story doesnt end well. On friday I had a double shift at work, I worked 7.30am to 4.30pm as a nursery nurse, then 8pm-2am as a barmaid. I was worried about it beforehand as I knew it was too much to do. I was walking to the pub where I work when a stange feeling came over me, like something was going to go wrong that night.

About 9.30pm I stupidly moved a barrell in the cellar, only by an inch or 2 but it was enough. About 10 minutes later I started bleeding and having a lot of pain. I prayed it would stop but it didnt. It just got heavier, its now monday and Im still bleeding/ Its been vey painful and Im sure I felt mini-contractions before I also passed an inch long jelly substance.

Am very upset as you can imagine:cry:


----------



## BabyBob

witch got me last night :( 

x


----------



## bubumaci

:hugs: to Jo and BabyBob!! :(


----------



## Miss Vintage

josephine3 said:


> Well ladies, Im afraid to say my story doesnt end well. On friday I had a double shift at work, I worked 7.30am to 4.30pm as a nursery nurse, then 8pm-2am as a barmaid. I was worried about it beforehand as I knew it was too much to do. I was walking to the pub where I work when a stange feeling came over me, like something was going to go wrong that night.
> 
> About 9.30pm I stupidly moved a barrell in the cellar, only by an inch or 2 but it was enough. About 10 minutes later I started bleeding and having a lot of pain. I prayed it would stop but it didnt. It just got heavier, its now monday and Im still bleeding/ Its been vey painful and Im sure I felt mini-contractions before I also passed an inch long jelly substance.
> 
> Am very upset as you can imagine:cry:

Hi Josephine3, I know we haven't really chatted, but I just wanted to say I'm so sorry for you and sending you virtual :hugs:


----------



## Miss Vintage

I'm on CD 13 today, but I was away all weekend so wasn't able to BD. I started getting mild ovulation pains on Saturday morning, but haven't had any EWCM yet, which I do usually get, so I'm really hoping I haven't missed ovulation. We will BD tonight, but I'll be crushed if we have missed it for another month.


----------



## butterflies3

So the :witch: showed up yesterday, after being 2 DAYS LATE :hissy: We are now heading into cycle 16:cry: I know I still have time but it feels like my chances of a 2012 baby are slipping through my fingers:sad2:


----------



## BabyBob

butterflies3 said:


> So the :witch: showed up yesterday, after being 2 DAYS LATE :hissy: We are now heading into cycle 16:cry: I know I still have time but it feels like my chances of a 2012 baby are slipping through my fingers:sad2:

I feel the exact same :(

:cry:


----------



## butterflies3

BabyBob said:


> butterflies3 said:
> 
> 
> So the :witch: showed up yesterday, after being 2 DAYS LATE :hissy: We are now heading into cycle 16:cry: I know I still have time but it feels like my chances of a 2012 baby are slipping through my fingers:sad2:
> 
> I feel the exact same :(
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...

It's definitely not a good thing but at least we are not alone:hugs:


----------



## BabyBob

butterflies3 said:


> BabyBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterflies3 said:
> 
> 
> So the :witch: showed up yesterday, after being 2 DAYS LATE :hissy: We are now heading into cycle 16:cry: I know I still have time but it feels like my chances of a 2012 baby are slipping through my fingers:sad2:
> 
> I feel the exact same :(
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> It's definitely not a good thing but at least we are not alone:hugs:Click to expand...

I feel so deflated. The thought of waiting another month :cry::growlmad:

I really wanted a 2012 baby but i cant see that happening, and it just gets me more worked up. All we want is our own family. Last night i lay in bed and cried my eyes out, wanting my babys back and wondering why us. hubby is so laid back about everything but deep down inside its killing me.


----------



## butterflies3

BabyBob said:


> I feel so deflated. The thought of waiting another month :cry::growlmad:
> 
> I really wanted a 2012 baby but i cant see that happening, and it just gets me more worked up. All we want is our own family. Last night i lay in bed and cried my eyes out, wanting my babys back and wondering why us. hubby is so laid back about everything but deep down inside its killing me.

I cant even begin to understand what you have been through losing a child but I do know the urge and desire to be a mother and feel a part of you and your husband growing inside you. It is all consuming and overwhelming to want something sooo bad but have no control over obtaining it.


----------



## BabyBob

butterflies3 said:


> BabyBob said:
> 
> 
> I feel so deflated. The thought of waiting another month :cry::growlmad:
> 
> I really wanted a 2012 baby but i cant see that happening, and it just gets me more worked up. All we want is our own family. Last night i lay in bed and cried my eyes out, wanting my babys back and wondering why us. hubby is so laid back about everything but deep down inside its killing me.
> 
> I cant even begin to understand what you have been through losing a child but I do know the urge and desire to be a mother and feel a part of you and your husband growing inside you. It is all consuming and overwhelming to want something sooo bad but have no control over obtaining it.Click to expand...

That is the hardest part, not having any control. are you ttc #1??
x


----------



## butterflies3

BabyBob said:


> That is the hardest part, not having any control. are you ttc #1??
> x

Yes and we just started our 16th cycle :sad2: How about you?


----------



## mysteriouseye

butterflies3 said:


> So the :witch: showed up yesterday, after being 2 DAYS LATE :hissy: We are now heading into cycle 16:cry: I know I still have time but it feels like my chances of a 2012 baby are slipping through my fingers:sad2:

Sorry to hear that :( lots of baby dust coming your way xxx:dust:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Jo :( :hugs: :cry: :flow:


----------



## BabyBob

butterflies3 said:


> BabyBob said:
> 
> 
> That is the hardest part, not having any control. are you ttc #1??
> x
> 
> Yes and we just started our 16th cycle :sad2: How about you?[
> 
> yes #1. Its the hardest journey ever. I hope you get a bfp soon. sending you lots of babydust xClick to expand...


----------



## DBZ34

butterflies3 said:


> So the :witch: showed up yesterday, after being 2 DAYS LATE :hissy: We are now heading into cycle 16:cry: I know I still have time but it feels like my chances of a 2012 baby are slipping through my fingers:sad2:

I feel the same way....I would love a 2012 baby, but this is my last cycle TTCing until February and March is the last month I could have a 2012 baby. But I won't give up! It can still happen! And if I don't have a BFP by March, well, a birthday BFP in April would be great too! I'm trying to stay positive through this TTC journey, but it's so hard. Especially when I think it could be and it isn't. But I won't give up!


----------



## butterflies3

BabyBob said:


> butterflies3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBob said:
> 
> 
> That is the hardest part, not having any control. are you ttc #1??
> x
> 
> Yes and we just started our 16th cycle :sad2: How about you?[
> 
> yes #1. Its the hardest journey ever. I hope you get a bfp soon. sending you lots of babydust xClick to expand...
> 
> And to you too:hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## butterflies3

DBZ34 said:


> I feel the same way....I would love a 2012 baby, but this is my last cycle TTCing until February and March is the last month I could have a 2012 baby. But I won't give up! It can still happen! And if I don't have a BFP by March, well, a birthday BFP in April would be great too! I'm trying to stay positive through this TTC journey, but it's so hard. Especially when I think it could be and it isn't. But I won't give up!

How long have yall been TTC?


----------



## DBZ34

I'm on cycle 6, but I don't think I was ovulating for most of my previous cycles and I think my hormones just settled down this month from being on BCP. So not nearly as long as some, but I'm so glad to be a part of this board. You ladies who have been trying for more cycles than me are such an inspiration. You all are so amazing. :) 

There have been a lot of conceiving/frequent MC issues in my family (my mom was the only one out of four able to have more than one child and the second was only after a laparoscopy for endometriosis), so of course there's that worry in the back of my mind that I've left it too long and my BFP will be a long time coming. So I look up to those who keep trying every cycle, even if it goes past that dreaded year, and when you get your BFPs, it's going to be so so wonderful. I hope I can join you soon. :) 

I get down sometimes, usually the day AF arrives, but I have to stay positive or I won't even want to try anymore and that won't get me anywhere....


----------



## kitcatbaby

Jo so so sorry :( such a sad thing to happen. But its not the end of your story... rest up,look after yourself and come back fighting! You WILL get your sticky bean my love. Don't give up! Thinking of you xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Well, I am on to Cycle #26 or #27, hard to keep up at this point....

:wave: to all the newbies... MRS VINTAGE, JENN1019, LITTLECHEN, and JELS!!! 

GL DIZZY!!! 

CONGRATS! :happydance: :bfp: LITTLECHEN! Wishing you a H&H 9mos!

ABIT, no TWW is easy, after a few years, a loss, I still get the nervousness in the TWW, sometime more than others.... Hang in there! :dust:

HAJ, :hugs: I know this is hard, but head up and look forward to another cycle a step closer to a BFP! :dust:

JEN, GL with testing!!! :dust:

KITCAT, sounds like OV is near, BD until OV is confirmed Hun!! :dust:

Sorry that AF flew in for you BABYJO and BUTTERFLIES!!! :hugs:

JOSEPHINE, I know that it is a hard time right now, but focus on taking care of yourself and recovering :hugs:

*AFM...*Well, AF snuck in on me this weekend. She was roaring too. In fact, each one since MC has been progressively more rough. I am keeping my appt with my doc which is after Thanksgiving just to check things out as I haven't had an AF like that since I first got AF. I was put on BC to help that and regulate it. Not an option I am going for this time though so we shall see. Sorry that I was M.I.A on you all this weekend. The saddness that DW and I went through was rough and the internet was the last thing on my mind. As well, the cramps and flow was soooo very strong, I wasn't moving anyway. I am happy to say, that we have decided that we will try again regardless and move forwar dinto what looks like will be December! We just aren't to the point to take break yet. Since it is later, we will have some time to get the donations and shipments scheduled (you know I am a planner so I will start that work this week) and then we will get a few more tests ( have alot left as we wait to test) and get the ball rolling in a couple of weeks. Still alittle sad, but not as much and cramping has gone down quite a bit so, I am here! GL FXD!:dust: to you all in the TWW, and the act of :sex: Catch that Eggy!!! :dust:


----------



## abitjaded

@littlechen - Congratulations!! :happydance:

@haj624 - I know how you feel about the cramps I'm having them too, and thinking the same things. They definitely feel like AF. That being said, my best friend is 17 weeks pregnant and she swears she was absolutely positive that AF was on her way when she got her BFP she had completely normal AF cramping, nothing different about it at all.

@kitcatbaby Good Luck to you Hon, it would make my day to hear that you get a BFP this month! :dust: My fertility doctor told me that with normal semen count you should BD 1x per day 2-3 days before you O and 1-2 days after (just to make certain you catch the egg) If your DH has sperm issues I think that changes the timing though.

@Josephine3 - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. That kind of emotional pain is the kind no one should have to go through. I'm definitely rooting for you to get your sticky bean very soon, I'm pretty sure we all are.

@babybob, butterflies3 & MrsMM24 - Sorry to hear about the witch. Sending a prayer for you, and lots of :dust: for next cycle. 

As for me:

Ok ladies... I took a test today (again) but it was really weird. I checked the test about 4-6 minutes after I took it, when I looked at it I could DEFINITELY see a second line, but it was white??? :wacko:

I've never been able to see an indent on a FRER. I couldn't get a picture of it, so I pulled the strip out of the tester. :blush: AFTER pulling the strip out I could swear that the line turned ever so slightly pink, so I think the pink is probably from evap? Although I really want it to be that I just couldn't see the pink in the tester... I took a pic, but its REALLY hard to see on the pic. (Pic is in the link below)

I really don't know what to think. I still feel so completely out this month and I'm pretty sure I'm just fooling myself. a white line doesn't ever indicate pregnancy, does it? and the pink only showed up after I took it out of the plastic. Maybe I'm just completely crazy and you guys won't see it at all. 

Opinions welcome.

Weirdest FRER I've ever seen


----------



## DBZ34

:hugs: Josephine. I'm so so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Bigs hugs Jo :hugs: So sorry hun. Thinking of you. 

DBZ & Butterflies - keep going, I never thought I would get my BFP before xmas and I did just when I wasnt expecting it so keep positive, it could still happen and it will happen xx

MrsMM - so sorry that AF got you hun but glad you are going for it again in December. Fxd and keep us posted  

Abitjaded I cant see your test hun but keep trying, it could just be really faint.

Tons of baby dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## Wilsey

So sorry Jo :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## abitjaded

https://i42.tinypic.com/263arli.png

Here's the pic instead of a link.


----------



## ferens06

So sorry Jo :hugs:

14 dpo, witch due tomorrow.....!


----------



## kitcatbaby

@MrsMM... so sorry that nasty witch got you again! But awesome to see you as positive as always and planning for a lovely December bfp :) babydust to you as always!
@abitjaded... what a lovely thing to say :) thankyou for your kind words. Believe me it would make my day too ;)

AFM... It's been bd central at my place the past few days ;) my poor OH is exhausted LOL. Really hoping that this is our month and if not I really don't know what else we could have done. I've never felt really confident about the timing of bd around Ov but with the amount of lovin we have had the past week SURELY some of the swimmers must have made it up there ;) 
In other news my best friend is going for IVF next week. Send her some babydust ladies... she's been ttc for 8 long years :( 
Babydust to you all xx


----------



## minni2906

*Jo* - I'm so sorry. :( :hugs:

*Butterflies* - Don't lose hope!! There are still approx 5 cycles to conceive a 2012 baby!

*DBZ* - I don't think it matters what cycle we're all on; inside we all want the same thing. A Baby. And I am almost positive we ALL get kinda down around the day AF arrives!!

*Mrs. MM* - I'm sorry. :hugs: But, fxed for December!

*Abitjaded* - I have never been good at reading pictures of tests, but as we've all said before, you're not out until the :witch: arrives!!!

*AFM* - Nothing really new to report. I have been feeling some cramping and some twinges really low in my abdomen. This is all new to me so I've never really paid attention to these random pains. Hahahah. Also had some pain in my bbs, but not so much tenderness as stabbing pains? I'm only 3DPO, so we shall see!!! :) My sister in law is in college across the country and she can't wait to be an aunt... How exciting would it be to have good news for her (and us, of course!) when she comes home for Christmas break?! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all!!!!


----------



## omuk

I have been married for 5 years. TTC for 3 years. I have always had a regular cycle exactly 28 days. Recently went to a doctor and she did an ultrasound and blood test on CD2 and immediately put me on glucophage and duphaston. My progesterone levels were not balanced !!! Am now again on CD3 and praying and hoping that this will be the month. I cry all the time, wondering why me. I am even scared to go anywhere to socialise, because the first question is always " no babies yet?" i hate this question and now i keep to myself. I go to work, come home then go to work. Thanks God for my husband, he is my best friend and he has always been there for me. Am now counting again this month and hope it will happen soon for me. Its also a comfort to know that i am not alone.


----------



## abitjaded

abitjaded said:


> https://i42.tinypic.com/263arli.png
> 
> Here's the pic instead of a link.

Nevermind ladies... Its definitely an evap now. The line is wayyy darker, very obvious and very grey. Here's hoping for a positive in a day or two.


----------



## kitcatbaby

abitjaded said:


> abitjaded said:
> 
> 
> https://i42.tinypic.com/263arli.png
> 
> Here's the pic instead of a link.
> 
> Nevermind ladies... Its definitely an evap now. The line is wayyy darker, very obvious and very grey. Here's hoping for a positive in a day or two.Click to expand...

Hate evaps Grrrr! Was it a frer? I always get a stark white line on frers so tend not to use them. Fxd you get to see a nice pink line in a few days hun xx


----------



## josephine3

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. I havent been able to get online recently due to computer issues sorry ladies! Im still a bit miserable, but am in less pain since I passed that before, Mrs MM I feel your pain with the cramps/flow!! Our bodies are so complicated at times, even if we dont get those 2 lines, it doesnt mean nothing is happening in there! I knew I was pregnant, and this has just confirmed it for me. Maybe it wouldnt have been a viable pregnancy, who knows...
I think I did too much work near my natural af date, and will be being MUCH more cautious from now on during 2ww or any kind of limbo time. I talked to my mom and she said her doctor told her healthy pregnancies dont get dislodged by normal activities or strenuous moving/coughing..
However, I feel I must look on the bright side, in that this means my body is capable of concieving, and in the past 6 months that my cycle has gone back to being 'regular' I have had these 2 'chemicals.' Surely my bfp cant be that far away... I hope.

I am trying to take full advantage of the more fertile after a mc theory and try to cover all bases this moth. It was such a lovely feeling I want to get it back as soon as possible. and my oh will be so relieved to finally get to dtd!! We've not done it in about a month, so Im sure he wont protest!!


abitjaded I can see lines keep testing!

Good luck to everyone around ov time, kitcat sounds like you have all bases covered!!

Am thinking of ordering me some mooonstone, anyone been on that thread?? 
I have seen one i like on ebay but not got round to it yet... 
:dust: to all


----------



## abitjaded

The saga continues... 

After taking those pics and before I realized it was certainly an evap I took another FRER, stark negative. I took it apart to be sure.

I called Church & Dwight co, (the makers of first response) cuz I was hoping to get a free test since I got an evap within 5 minutes of taking the stupid test. 

They told me I'm pregnant. They said a white line appearing within a few minutes is still a positive result. I texted the picture to my best friend and she said she saw the white line right off the bat.

So I went back and checked the 2nd test, I see a 2nd line. I'm pretty sure its an evap since it wasn't there when I took the test apart!

So, I'm probably pregnant??? I'm having so much trouble believing this since both tests were so weird. I feel like I'm coming apart at the seams. I want so badly to believe this, but I know EXACTLY how massively painful it will be if I allow myself to believe and then find out it was all in my head. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







morecrazy_opt.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## morri

kitcatbaby said:


> I need your expert advice ladies... its been a week of first for me, after my 1st EWCM yesterday I have just peed on my 1st EVER positive Opk and we bd last night and this morning, will bd tonight and tomorrow to cover all bases but my question is this... will I actually Ov tomorrow? Is tonights bd going to be my best chance of catching the eggy? Xx

Nobody can say for sure when you are going to ov even if you have positive sticks they just respond to the hormones :) You can however see whenabouts you ov'ed after the temp shift.


----------



## Wilsey

abit - can you get a different brand? Or maybe it will be a matter of waiting a few days and testing again! Hope it is the beginning of your BFP!! :)


----------



## AquaM

Feeling very emotional this evening :cry: really hoping for great news this christmas.

Babydust to every single one ttc and praying we all have news of our 2012 bundle soon.

:hug:


----------



## Wilsey

Awwww Aqua :hugs:

:dust: for you all!


----------



## abitjaded

Wilsey, I'm debating whether to tell DH about the whole scandal when he gets home. I think I'll just wait till tomorrow morning and test again.

weird plot twist: I just went through the bathroom trash can and EVERY single FRER I've taken this week shows 2 very pink lines (they're days old, but it still surprised me I didn't think FRER was prone to evap lines, guess I was wrong.) Since it appears FRERs are prone to evaps, its entirely possible that my "white" line was imaginary and the others are just evaps.

Back to square 1.
 



Attached Files:







weirdFRERevaps.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## HisGrace

:hug: to everyone that got the witch, and extra hugs to you Josephine. I can't even imagine how painful it must be, but i'm happy to see your spirits seem lifted. Have fun baby dancing this cycle. ;-)


----------



## kitcatbaby

Now I'm worried cos I always and I mean always get a stark white line on a frer :S so does that mean I'm pregnant too? Pretty sure I'm not cos I've had loads of periods lol but definitely had a fair few white lined frers. Perhaps I'll dunk an ic test now... just incase ;) xx

Edit... dunked one along with tonights Opk and deffo not preggo lol another nice positive Opk though so I'm off to jump my OH ;)


----------



## haj624

abitjaded said:


> @littlechen - Congratulations!! :happydance:
> 
> @haj624 - I know how you feel about the cramps I'm having them too, and thinking the same things. They definitely feel like AF. That being said, my best friend is 17 weeks pregnant and she swears she was absolutely positive that AF was on her way when she got her BFP she had completely normal AF cramping, nothing different about it at all.
> 
> @kitcatbaby Good Luck to you Hon, it would make my day to hear that you get a BFP this month! :dust: My fertility doctor told me that with normal semen count you should BD 1x per day 2-3 days before you O and 1-2 days after (just to make certain you catch the egg) If your DH has sperm issues I think that changes the timing though.
> 
> @Josephine3 - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. That kind of emotional pain is the kind no one should have to go through. I'm definitely rooting for you to get your sticky bean very soon, I'm pretty sure we all are.
> 
> @babybob, butterflies3 & MrsMM24 - Sorry to hear about the witch. Sending a prayer for you, and lots of :dust: for next cycle.
> 
> As for me:
> 
> Ok ladies... I took a test today (again) but it was really weird. I checked the test about 4-6 minutes after I took it, when I looked at it I could DEFINITELY see a second line, but it was white??? :wacko:
> 
> I've never been able to see an indent on a FRER. I couldn't get a picture of it, so I pulled the strip out of the tester. :blush: AFTER pulling the strip out I could swear that the line turned ever so slightly pink, so I think the pink is probably from evap? Although I really want it to be that I just couldn't see the pink in the tester... I took a pic, but its REALLY hard to see on the pic. (Pic is in the link below)
> 
> I really don't know what to think. I still feel so completely out this month and I'm pretty sure I'm just fooling myself. a white line doesn't ever indicate pregnancy, does it? and the pink only showed up after I took it out of the plastic. Maybe I'm just completely crazy and you guys won't see it at all.
> 
> Opinions welcome.
> 
> Weirdest FRER I've ever seen

I hope thats the case!! How many dpo are you??


----------



## abitjaded

Haj, I'm 12dpo


----------



## kitcatbaby

abitjaded said:


> Wilsey, I'm debating whether to tell DH about the whole scandal when he gets home. I think I'll just wait till tomorrow morning and test again.
> 
> weird plot twist: I just went through the bathroom trash can and EVERY single FRER I've taken this week shows 2 very pink lines (they're days old, but it still surprised me I didn't think FRER was prone to evap lines, guess I was wrong.) Since it appears FRERs are prone to evaps, its entirely possible that my "white" line was imaginary and the others are just evaps.
> 
> Back to square 1.

Wow those frers are pink... :S 
Retest with a digi maybe? Xx


----------



## READY4OURBABY

hi ladies!!

i would love to join and hope to have my name added to that list!

me and my DW are officially TTC #1 this month just waiting on AF, which is due a week from today ( ive ever been so excited for AF in my life:haha:)

:dust: to TTC and congrats to all :bfp:


----------



## kitcatbaby

The big O today girls :) got some lovely cramps this morning to confirm Ov so I'm steaming ahead into my 8th 2ww full of positivity... for now ;) anybody with me? Xx


----------



## MrsMM24

:sex: Go Get it KITCAT!!! :dust:

:hi: welcome OMUK and READY!!!:wave: GL, FXD! :dust:

ABIT, I hope you get some bery dark pink sticky BFP lines!!! :dust:

*AFM...*Not much on this end, CD3, just hoping she eases out soon!!! I start making some preparations for donations and such. I have all my vitamins and items ready to go when the OV time comes. A Christmas BFP and a baby born near DWs birthday.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## abitjaded

Update: So I tested again this morning.. I got an ultra faint 2nd line. I didn't want to open the case to confirm cuz I didn't want to chance an evap, so I just kept going back and staring at it wondering if I was going crazy. When 30 min had passed I gave up and pulled it apart, there was a line again but it looked white. I went back to bed to sleep till my alarm 2 hours, when I looked at it again the line had disappeared. 

So I think I just got a bad batch of tests... But I called the fertility doctor to let her know just in case. My bet is that she will tell me to ignore white lines.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

CD27 for me. The longest my cycle has been is 31 days, so I'm waiting until CD33 to test. I'm just sick of wasting money just to be disappointed. So here's hoping I need to buy a test!


----------



## ferens06

CD27 for me too! Last three cycles have been 25-29-25. I'm waiting until 29 and seeing what happens


----------



## jchic

Me too! I am on Cd 27! I am waiting until Friday which will be CD30 to test!


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Went to the doctor today for our test results and it looks like OH had super sperm! But there was a problem with my blood tests, they didn't test my day 21 progesterone levels again! If I'd been a couple of days earlier in my cycle the doctor would've drawn blood to test the levels now, but because I'm CD25 today, I've got to make an appointment when I know when CD21 will be.

Hoping that I get a good result this week and don't need to make that appointment.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## josephine3

Sounding good kitcat! You have it all covered anyways! Ohhh ladies we do still have tme to make that 2012 baby... just got to get to it now, I think I really am going to start ttc more than ntnp, well, I am anyway dont know about oh lol. Now a few people know we are ntnp as well so its getting difficult to keep answering questions about when.. I hate the looks you get off people as if they expect you just to magic a baby out of thin air.. when I told my friend ealier that I had been off bcp for over a year, she said 'are you sure he's putting it in the right hole?!' I mean I laughed but still... she's just had her 4th baby, and 2 of those were concieved on birth control! Jealous much.. she had her newest in a little baby sling.. 5 weeks old aww..


----------



## omuk

:hi: MrsMM24. 

I am on CD4. Counting and waiting until ovulation. Anxious to find out what next after last cycle failed. Keeping my fingers crossed.

:dust:


----------



## rosabelle

well i had my first ever positive opk yesterday!! :happydance:
along with lots of ewcm (which ive never had either!) sorry tmi, hehe
pretty damn excited... :)
 



Attached Files:







e.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## josephine3

Nice opk rosabelle!!


----------



## Wilsey

Defo a nice OPK - I never got a positive like that!!!


----------



## rosabelle

Thanks ladies! :)

How are you both doing? 

How are you travelling Wilsey? Hope your feeling well :)

Sorry about everything thats happened Josephine xx


----------



## Wilsey

I'm doing well thanks rosabelle :) Hope this is your month darl - happy bding ;)


----------



## Goody82710

ughh having a tough day today ladies... CBFM still just showing "high" fertility on CD25!! (been at high since CD 15) I have a 35 day cycle and peaked on CD 24 last month. Could I be having a cycle where I don't ovulate?? I have enough problems with random spotting and my long period! One ultrasound in June showed a cyst on my right ovary, but my follow up ultrasound 6 weeks later showed the cyst was gone!! Meeting with a fertility specialist on Friday am :( Anyone ever have a cycle where you only have high fertility and never show an LH surge on the CBFM? :shrug:


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies...af is due today but still no sign yet. I tested this morning and got a bfn my af like stomach cramps haven't been so bad but my back ones are eh. Also I keep getting that feeling like something just flowed out so I keep running to the bathroom to check. Anyone experience this and end up pregnant?


----------



## Wilsey

haj - I had to keep going to the bathroom thinking AF had started for the first few weeks. You feel like it's going to but it just never does. I hope it doesn't arrive for you and you get your BFP :)


----------



## minni2906

I feel SOOOOO large today. I'm overweight to begin with, but today I feel unusually huge. My jeans seem to barely fit; which is odd considering I've lost 2lbs since I last wore them. I also feel nauseous this morning. I hope this is for good reason!!


----------



## haj624

minni2906 said:


> I feel SOOOOO large today. I'm overweight to begin with, but today I feel unusually huge. My jeans seem to barely fit; which is odd considering I've lost 2lbs since I last wore them. I also feel nauseous this morning. I hope this is for good reason!!

Every since Ive O this month I feel like a cow


----------



## haj624

Wilsey said:


> haj - I had to keep going to the bathroom thinking AF had started for the first few weeks. You feel like it's going to but it just never does. I hope it doesn't arrive for you and you get your BFP :)

I hope thats the case!! Did you have cramps at all??


----------



## haj624

So ladies the :witch: was supposed to come yesterday and hasnt yet, so I'm officially 1 day late. I feel like shes coming though:cry: i have the cramps and the feeling that im wet or having a "flow". I tested this morning and I got :bfn::nope: How was late has it taken anyone to get a BFP after AF was due?


----------



## kitcatbaby

1dpo... and so the waiting begins again. Must keep busy and not stress out. I'm not sure how long that will last... ;) xx


----------



## abitjaded

Waiting for a blood test, I have had white lines with pink evaps (when checked hours later) every day for the last 3 days. I don't think it means anything except maybe that I have weird hormones, which I already knew, but since I've never had white lines before and I'm getting them on 2 different brands the Dr wants me to blood test, I should get the results today or tomorrow. I'm 14 dpo today.

I'm anticipating a negative, though I'm ok with it. At least I will get to start the provera today instead of waiting till 21 dpo! Less waiting is a good thing!


----------



## MrsMM24

JEN, I think CD33 is safe to test, and that chart temp is looking good! :dust:

FERENS, looks good for possibly PG! FXD! :dust:

JCHIS, try CD30 for testing, to be late.... :dust:

NANETH, FXD! you don't need that appt!! :dust:

OMUK, we are a day apart, I am CD4! FXD! :dust:

ROSA, that's a very positive OPK... BD!!! 12-36hrs after pos is when OV is confirmed!

GOODY, GL with the fertility appt on Friday. FXD! :dust:

HAJ, still not out if AF hasn't arrived. FXD you could have had late OV which is a determinate to when you get your BFP rather than when AF is late because of the LP. How do you confirm OV??? :dust:

MINNIE, that's how I feel after OV through AF.... GL FXD! :dust:

FXD! :dust: in that TWW KITCAT!!! :dust:

*AFM...*Not much on this end, CD4, By the evening yesterday spotting was all that I was doing and this morning, it is an even lighter spot so, she is on her way out! Already sent out requests for donations to be sent and so now, I just temp, chart, and wait.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## abitjaded

I'm out this month. Blood test was negative. :(


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry to hear that ABIT :hugs:


----------



## haj624

MrsMM24 said:


> JEN, I think CD33 is safe to test, and that chart temp is looking good! :dust:
> 
> FERENS, looks good for possibly PG! FXD! :dust:
> 
> JCHIS, try CD30 for testing, to be late.... :dust:
> 
> NANETH, FXD! you don't need that appt!! :dust:
> 
> OMUK, we are a day apart, I am CD4! FXD! :dust:
> 
> ROSA, that's a very positive OPK... BD!!! 12-36hrs after pos is when OV is confirmed!
> 
> GOODY, GL with the fertility appt on Friday. FXD! :dust:
> 
> HAJ, still not out if AF hasn't arrived. FXD you could have had late OV which is a determinate to when you get your BFP rather than when AF is late because of the LP. How do you confirm OV??? :dust:
> 
> MINNIE, that's how I feel after OV through AF.... GL FXD! :dust:
> 
> FXD! :dust: in that TWW KITCAT!!! :dust:
> 
> *AFM...*Not much on this end, CD4, By the evening yesterday spotting was all that I was doing and this morning, it is an even lighter spot so, she is on her way out! Already sent out requests for donations to be sent and so now, I just temp, chart, and wait.... GL FXD!:dust:

Opk dobt turn positive for me...my dr said its due to my pcos. I started clomid this cycle so when I went for my sono on the 21st the dr said I should ovulate within the next 24-48 hrs. So that's what makes me think if I was pregnant I would have had a positive already.


----------



## Wilsey

@abit - sorry to hear that!! :hugs:

@haj - you never know darl - fingers crossed this is your month!


----------



## kitcatbaby

abitjaded said:


> I'm out this month. Blood test was negative. :(

Aww Booo :( sorry hun xx


----------



## minni2906

haj624 said:


> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> I feel SOOOOO large today. I'm overweight to begin with, but today I feel unusually huge. My jeans seem to barely fit; which is odd considering I've lost 2lbs since I last wore them. I also feel nauseous this morning. I hope this is for good reason!!
> 
> Every since Ive O this month I feel like a cowClick to expand...

I'd like to say I've never felt like this after O, so it could be a sign... but I honestly don't remember since I hadn't had AF for 3 years and was never tracking O before. Hahahaha. but hey, I'll keep my fxed anyway!!!! :happydance:
And also, I agree with everyone else. You're not out yet! Think positive!

*Abit*- I'm sorry!!! :hugs:


----------



## ferens06

CD28 and no AF, officially late. Took a HPT tonight and BFN. Should have probably used FMU but nooooo :dohh:

Boobs hurt and creamy cm. But only just started hurting properly over the last day...hm.

*twiddles thumbs waiting for AF/BFP*


----------



## kitcatbaby

Ooo Fxd its bfp not af hun :) xx


----------



## rosabelle

Morning ladies.. 

FF has put O at CD16 when i didnt have a positive that day? is that just because of the temp rises do you think? 

We didnt BD cause OH had a SA so im thinking it wont be our month... boo :(


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

CD 28 here. I want this to be my month SO BADLY. It would be a wonderful birthday gift for myself!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Are you planning to test today Jen? Xx


----------



## READY4OURBABY

hi ladies!

so i have officially read the entire thread and it only took me 2 days:thumbup:
now that i have seen all your stories i feel like i am apart of the group. 

you all have been through so much. i really hope each and everyone of you get that :bfp: soon!


----------



## kitcatbaby

It's a great thread isn't it?! So many wonderful ladies with different stories and all so helpful and caring. Sometimes I think i would be lost without team 2012 lol xx


----------



## rosabelle

kitcatbaby said:


> It's a great thread isn't it?! So many wonderful ladies with different stories and all so helpful and caring. Sometimes I think i would be lost without team 2012 lol xx

Agreed! :)


----------



## rosabelle

So we got OH SA back and its not looking good.. the count was great, they were moving fine but their shape is not great... and they did a trial wash and they said there should be over 20 million good quality and he only had 1 million :(:(:( 
so basically there is a very low chance of us conceiving naturally.. and we will be discussing IVF/ICSI at our next FS app... 
Feeling a bit bummed out today... :(


----------



## morri

Thats what the Pregancy test will look like at the end of the month :D rosabelle


----------



## wantanerd

rosabelle said:


> So we got OH SA back and its not looking good.. the count was great, they were moving fine but their shape is not great... and they did a trial wash and they said there should be over 20 million good quality and he only had 1 million :(:(:(
> so basically there is a very low chance of us conceiving naturally.. and we will be discussing IVF/ICSI at our next FS app...
> Feeling a bit bummed out today... :(

Guess What! I had the same news given to me back in May and I was broken. I couldn't believe that having a baby wouldn't happen for me (IVF was not in our future financially)

Dh's morphology sucked and even though it improved when we retested a little bit, it was still considered bad. We made plans to save up for IUI and use donor sperm (Dh wanted me to have a baby so badly, he was willing to take himself out of the equation). i went back to the Dr the next day and talked to the nurse practitioner the next day and she did not share the same views as my doctor about our chances. 

I decided to follow her advice and we went ahead and used Femara, sonograms and the HCG shot to get me to ovulate. I put dh on vitamins which he only occasionally took and four months later, we were pregnant!

We were given by the dr a 1-3% chance of conceiving naturally and it happened for us. 
Morphology isn't as important as count and motility. I was convinced IUI would be the only way for us since our fs washed the sperm, took the best of the best and deposited farther up the uterus. But I am here over 10 weeks pregnant and it happened naturally! 

Dont give up! Don't lose hope. It can and will happen without you having to go to IVF or ISCI!!!!!


----------



## wantanerd

PS.... my RE was very IVF heavy. It brought in the most money to the practice. he pushed IVF because it would give us a 60% chance of working the first month we tried it. It would also cost us 15000$ out of pocket. Sometimes the FS pushes the most expensive treatment for the good of the practice not for the good of you. Talk to the nurses and figure out what will work before you have to resort to treatments that costs thousands of dollars. 

low morphology if you read up about it online, it shows IUI can work as well and its much cheaper. 
Don't lose hope because of one SA. It takes 90 days for sperm to develop and it can be corrected with vitamins and diet. (not that my dh believed it)


----------



## morri

Don't count so much on spermiogramme tests, I have read studies which say that they can't really draw conclusion from them because they vary greatly and because a clinic isnt the nicest place to give a shot, also they underestimate the importance of different type of sperm that doesnt look like the perfect swimmer.


----------



## Goody82710

kitcatbaby said:


> It's a great thread isn't it?! So many wonderful ladies with different stories and all so helpful and caring. Sometimes I think i would be lost without team 2012 lol xx

agreed!:)


----------



## rosabelle

thanks for all that advice :) and congrats on getting there naturally!! 

I am thinking that we might give it a few months before committing to anything big like IVF just yet... 
That was my hubbys 3rd SA... the first was lower count and lower live count... second one the whole count was to low to even test.. and then this one included the wash.. 

gosh i cant believe it would cost you that much! where are you located?
We are in Australia and have top private cover so once we get rebates back we would only be out of pocket about $3000 for the procedure.. not that that makes me want to do it.. 

He started on vitamins but his blood test came back with very very high iron so we were told to stop ... so if i can find a vitamin with no iron that would be good but not sure if that exisits? 

i guess we will just wait until we go and see her again in a few weeks and see what she suggests.. our specialist is known for being very good with suggesting alternative/natural ways of going around things.. rather then IVF 
so her saying that we may need IVF wasnt something i was expecting..


----------



## wantanerd

I live in the states and the cost including meds is around 15 grand in Colorado. In Florida its about 6000$ plus the cost of meds and isci. It depends where you are in the country. I was just happy I was able to avoid it. 

They do make vitamins without iron, I take them since I also have high iron in my blood. You just have to read the back of the labels. A lot of the gummy vitamins do not have iron in them at all. I was at one point (before i found iron free prenatals) taking kids vitamins and doubling the dose. 

I would look into intrauterine insemination before IVF. Its usually much cheaper.


----------



## abitjaded

@Rosabelle So sorry to hear about the problems with DH's troopers. Don't give up though! It will happen. Glad you're here so that we can all celebrate with you when your BFP comes!

As for me:
Done with my pitty party and planning for next month. We're going to do the sperm meets egg plan with preseed and softcups. Still doing clomid 100 mg with an Ovidrel HcG trigger. I'll have an ultrasound CD 15 to confirm follicular growth and estimate the best time for ovulation. Planning also to start charting BBT, CP and CM. We're getting a fertility monitor (buying from a friend who could use the cash) to make sure we don't ovulate before the trigger. I'm also going back to my previous gluten free diet. I know I'm gluten sensitive, but its a pain to plan a GF diet so I kind of fell off of it. I'll feel better if I just get back to it, and it'll make me more fertile too. 

Goodness, looking through that list of resolutions makes me feel a little baby crazy... oh wait, yeah.. aren't we all?


----------



## wantanerd

With the trigger shot, you should ovulate between 36-48 hours after the shot. I bded every day for four days before the shot, skipped the day I got the shot and then bded in the morning for the next three days. I didn't track anything or do anything special other than put a pillow under my butt for 10 minutes.


----------



## Rosered52

wantanerd said:


> With the trigger shot, you should ovulate between 36-48 hours after the shot. I bded every day for four days before the shot, skipped the day I got the shot and then bded in the morning for the next three days. I didn't track anything or do anything special other than put a pillow under my butt for 10 minutes.

Congratulations!!! It's been months since I was on here, but I remember you and I'm so happy to hear you're expecting. :D


----------



## Rosered52

Hi, ladies. :) No one will remember me, but I've been off WTT while I got my blood sugars under better control. They're under the mark set by my doctor, so I'm headed in to see the Ob-Gyn tomorrow. Hoping against hope for a green light! Can't wait to get back to the agony and the ecstasy of TTC. I'm sure the agony will get old fast. ;)


----------



## rosabelle

Wantanerd, i think because of the condition of his swimmers and because of my PCOS the doctor recommended going straight to IVF/ICSI as IUI wouldnt be as effective.. not sure though.. but i think we might leave all the artificial stuff for a few month, get the finances in order and then go from there :)

Thanks abitjaded :) i cant wait for that day!
i think we all are a bit baby crazy on here hey.. nothing wrong with that


----------



## kitcatbaby

Haha a bit baby crazy?! I'm definitely a lot baby crazy :) and proud of it too! Xx


----------



## haj624

Thank you everyone for all of the positive energy!!:flower::flower:Ok ladies...ive made it to day number 2 of :af:. I havent taken an hpt since yesterday morning but I do have an appt for my gyno at 11 today because im supposed to be getting my annual. Would they do anything there that they would be able to tell if I'm pregnant? I mean if they gave me a urine test I dont know if it would work since they haven't yet but I didn't know if they would just do a sono or something.


----------



## josephine3

READY4OURBABY said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> so i have officially read the entire thread and it only took me 2 days:thumbup:
> now that i have seen all your stories i feel like i am apart of the group.
> 
> you all have been through so much. i really hope each and everyone of you get that :bfp: soon!

Wow I wish I had that much time on my hands! lol well done for reading it all and good luck to you!!

Wow so many people have been in the 2ww here recently, sorry to abitjadd about your negative, and thanks rosabelle Im feeling much better :flower:

I feel better just to feel normal again to be honest, I can get comfy in bed again!! Im hoping my body is prepped for pregnancy now its had a few practise attempts lol.

What is everyone doing to improve their chances I was wondering? Im trying to think what I did last cycle to get that far - I know I took folic acid and prenatals, I *think* I took some extra vit c, and this month I might get the flax and evening primrose oil back out.

Oh also after reading 'the fertility diet' I am avoiding aspartampe and soya. Im trying to really look at my diet and sort it out! Im cutting right back on alcohol as well after surprising myself by how little I needed it when I stopped.
what supplements is everyone taking??


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

kitcatbaby said:


> Are you planning to test today Jen? Xx

I was trying to wait until CD33 lol. Because sometimes I go to CD31. I want to be sure I'm late this time before I test because I've wasted so much money already on early testing lol.


----------



## kitcatbaby

Jen.Uh.Fur said:


> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> Are you planning to test today Jen? Xx
> 
> I was trying to wait until CD33 lol. Because sometimes I go to CD31. I want to be sure I'm late this time before I test because I've wasted so much money already on early testing lol.Click to expand...

I hear you there I've spent a bloody fortune on tests these past 8 months but I'm a poas addict  usually start peeing on any still shaped object around 7dpo lol 
If I were you i would test  be sure to let us know if you do and Fxd its a lovely bfp xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

Removed... double post :(


----------



## kitcatbaby

josephine3 said:


> READY4OURBABY said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies!
> 
> so i have officially read the entire thread and it only took me 2 days:thumbup:
> now that i have seen all your stories i feel like i am apart of the group.
> 
> you all have been through so much. i really hope each and everyone of you get that :bfp: soon!
> 
> Wow I wish I had that much time on my hands! lol well done for reading it all and good luck to you!!
> 
> Wow so many people have been in the 2ww here recently, sorry to abitjadd about your negative, and thanks rosabelle Im feeling much better :flower:
> 
> I feel better just to feel normal again to be honest, I can get comfy in bed again!! Im hoping my body is prepped for pregnancy now its had a few practise attempts lol.
> 
> What is everyone doing to improve their chances I was wondering? Im trying to think what I did last cycle to get that far - I know I took folic acid and prenatals, I *think* I took some extra vit c, and this month I might get the flax and evening primrose oil back out.
> 
> Oh also after reading 'the fertility diet' I am avoiding aspartampe and soya. Im trying to really look at my diet and sort it out! Im cutting right back on alcohol as well after surprising myself by how little I needed it when I stopped.
> what supplements is everyone taking??Click to expand...

Aw jo so glad to hear you are feeling better! Must be a relief just to know your body is working again. When it comes to ttc preparation I am pretty rubbish really... I take folic acid and prenatal vits and have cut out cranberry juice and soya products. Things I should do... quit smoking and cut down on alcohol and stop eating rubbish. Must try harder I think  xx


----------



## opaque1997

kitcatbaby said:


> Jen.Uh.Fur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> Are you planning to test today Jen? Xx
> 
> I was trying to wait until CD33 lol. Because sometimes I go to CD31. I want to be sure I'm late this time before I test because I've wasted so much money already on early testing lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I hear you there I've spent a bloody fortune on tests these past 8 months but I'm a poas addict  usually start peeing on any still shaped object around 7dpo lol
> If I were you i would test  be sure to let us know if you do and Fxd its a lovely bfp xxClick to expand...

BTW - I'm a coupon freak.. yeah.. so let your mind roll that around :) I have found 1) get the pregnancy testing strips online through amazon - like 20 strips for $4? you have to pee in a cup to use them - but lets be honest girls - aren't we all doing it for the Ov tests anyway?

2) Target - right now - go to target.com at the bottom of the page there is a link to coupons. Dig through there and print the $2 off first response. Then go to www.firstresponse.com and print the $2 coupon there - then go to target - take both coupons - buy the pack that is 3 tests and get it for $3.19 out of pocket (listed at $7.19) - thus you are getting three pee on stick tests for $3.19 - which is almost the price of the dollar store (which again must pee in a cup to do) You can use 1) target coupon with 1) manufacturer coupon.. but lets not get me started on it :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome back ROSE! :hi:

So glad to hear that you are ready to tackle the next month ABIT! Let's go! :dust:

ROSA, so sorry to hear the news wasn't favorable, but optimistically (as you all know I normally am) this is just not as favorable, there is still a chance as WANTANe has mentioned that you can and will do this naturally, I believe! Hang in there!

Hi KITCAT! :wave:

Hi Ladies!

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD5, still lightly spotting, just a liner so I know she is on her way out by tonight! Moving right along for an OV likely at the end of the month or as early as the holiday this month. Donations lining up, temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Beanmachine

Goody82710 said:


> ughh having a tough day today ladies... CBFM still just showing "high" fertility on CD25!! (been at high since CD 15) I have a 35 day cycle and peaked on CD 24 last month. Could I be having a cycle where I don't ovulate?? I have enough problems with random spotting and my long period! One ultrasound in June showed a cyst on my right ovary, but my follow up ultrasound 6 weeks later showed the cyst was gone!! Meeting with a fertility specialist on Friday am :( Anyone ever have a cycle where you only have high fertility and never show an LH surge on the CBFM? :shrug:

Hi Goody, Just saw this post and just wanted to say that I have also had HIGH on my CBFM for the last 12 days - not very helpful. Last month I got a peak so I am wondering what it all means too.... Afraid I don't know the answer but just wanted to let you know that you are not alone! Good luck with your fertility specialist xx Bean


----------



## wantanerd

rosabelle said:


> Wantanerd, i think because of the condition of his swimmers and because of my PCOS the doctor recommended going straight to IVF/ICSI as IUI wouldnt be as effective.. not sure though.. but i think we might leave all the artificial stuff for a few month, get the finances in order and then go from there :)
> 
> Thanks abitjaded :) i cant wait for that day!
> i think we all are a bit baby crazy on here hey.. nothing wrong with that

I have PCOS as well. I was able to ovulate thanks to Femara and the HCG shot. The rest we did on our own. I was told the same thing IUI wouldn't be as effective until I talked to other people and researched online. I was about to do IUI and I got pregnant on my own with PCOS and morphology issues.


----------



## morri

IVF is paid for by the general health insurance given a cerain age :).

(german health insurance is a kind of mix, you are insured in any case(unless you earn more than 60000euro a year or so) than you are voluntarily insured) but you still have a choice in who insures you(unless youre unemployed than the unemployment office health insurance ensures you . Also we also have private insurance which you can only afford at a certain level of income though.


----------



## minni2906

I feel so large. I refuse to take my sweat shirt off even though I'm dying of a heat stroke. Also really really gassy (sorry if tmi) and nauseous. I'm having light cramping and I feel full, but hungry, if that makes sense. But I am soooo uncomfortable sitting in this chair at work, and walking isn't much better. I don't remember feeling like this before AF before, but again, that was 3 years ago. We shall see. :wacko:


----------



## Naneth.Estel

minni - I'm feeling exactly the same today, especially with the feeling empty even after eating - I've eaten two sandwiches, a packet of sunflower seeds, and pie this evening and I'm still hungry. I've been gassy the last few days and I've been roasting today as well.

I think I'm getting ready for AF because my temps have been dropping the last few days and I'm expecting her arrival tomorrow, but it's really cruel of my body to carry on leading me on like this.


----------



## minni2906

Naneth.Estel said:


> minni - I'm feeling exactly the same today, especially with the feeling empty even after eating - I've eaten two sandwiches, a packet of sunflower seeds, and pie this evening and I'm still hungry. I've been gassy the last few days and I've been roasting today as well.
> 
> I think I'm getting ready for AF because my temps have been dropping the last few days and I'm expecting her arrival tomorrow, but it's really cruel of my body to carry on leading me on like this.


Good to know I'm not alone! :)


----------



## futurephotos

I just got a BFP!

This will be my 3rd time- the previous 2 were both loses this year. Please pray for me that this one will stick with us and will be my first-born child!


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Congratulations futurephotos! Hope this one sticks and you have a happy & healthy nine months!


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats future!!! I have everything crossed (including my legs) that this little bubs sticks xxx

Please keeps us posted in this thread with your progress! :)


----------



## wantanerd

Congrats!!!!


----------



## futurephotos

THANK YOU!! I'm excited to see the list change :)


----------



## Wilsey

How many weeks does this make you future? 3 weeks something?


----------



## wantabby

Congrads Future!!! H&H9 months, try not to stress..


----------



## Wilsey

Your chart is looking good wantabby - hope those temps stay way up :)


----------



## wantabby

Wilsey said:


> Your chart is looking good wantabby - hope those temps stay way up :)

Thank you! I had a pretty low one this morning.. I didn't sleep well though so I think that messed me up...( I didn't put it in :haha: ) I hope they stay up & I get a BFP.. I haven't had any SS besides loads of creamy CM.. If I don't have my BFP this month I will be starting 100mg Clomid next month.. I feel like I will have a BFP before 2011 is gone!!! :thumbup:

I hope you are doing well!! I remember when you got your BFP.. and you already have an "orange" sized baby!! It won't be long till your he/she is here.. do you know what you are having yet?? :flower:


----------



## Wilsey

I love the positivity wantabby! That's the spirit :) I hope November is your month!! I have everything I possibly can crossed for you.

Creamy CM is a good sign.

Clomid seems to get really good results so I hope that works if this month isn't it.

I know - seems like so long ago that I got that BFP. Time is moving very quickly. I'm having my full anatomy scan in four weeks so will know what I'm having then. Very exciting :)


----------



## futurephotos

Wilsey said:


> How many weeks does this make you future? 3 weeks something?

3 weeks and 3 days!
It's so early still- it means I have longer to stress until I'm past 5wks where my other 2 pg ended. I'm praying that this one will be our sticky baby!


----------



## Wilsey

You and bean can do this!!! Take it day by day. It will drag as you know, but try and distract yourself as much as you can.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

The :witch: just got me :(. Onto Cycle 6....


----------



## Rosered52

MrsMM24 said:


> Welcome back ROSE! :hi:
> 
> 
> *AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD5, still lightly spotting, just a liner so I know she is on her way out by tonight! Moving right along for an OV likely at the end of the month or as early as the holiday this month. Donations lining up, temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:

Wonderful to be back! Ready to cheerlead you all to your BFPs. :happydance:

:dust:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Yay futurephotos its made my day that you've got your bfp and I just know its gonna be a sticky one :) xx


----------



## Rosered52

Huge congratulations, Futurephotos! Third time's the charm. :)

My doctor gave me the green light this morning to start TTC again, so I'm just thrilled. :happydance: I'm going to amp up the folic acid, start the OPKs, and dust off the pre-seed and the softcups. Flexing those baby-making muscles!


----------



## Rigi.kun

futurephotos said:


> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> How many weeks does this make you future? 3 weeks something?
> 
> 3 weeks and 3 days!
> It's so early still- it means I have longer to stress until I'm past 5wks where my other 2 pg ended. I'm praying that this one will be our sticky baby!Click to expand...

-big hugs- Congratulations honey. We're all here for you and we're sure this one will be a sticky bean :D
It's like a second round of TWW :hugs: all our good wishes are going your way


----------



## Peters Pooky

Hi Ladies, I just wanted to say I finally got my :bfp: !!!!!


----------



## vickytoria88

Congrats Peters Pooky!! Look at all today's bfp's :D


----------



## AquaM

Congratulations for the BFP's today. You give me so much hope and make me smile.

Team 2012 is awesome!!! :happydance:


:dust: for all the rest


----------



## kitcatbaby

What a great day for team 2012 :) let's keep those bfps coming girls xx


----------



## morri

Congrats future :D


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Peters Pooky said:


> Hi Ladies, I just wanted to say I finally got my :bfp: !!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## minni2906

Comgrats!!!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Jen.Uh.Fur said:


> The :witch: just got me :(. Onto Cycle 6....

Aw no :( sorry to hear that hun xx


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats Peters Pooky!!! :)


----------



## Goody82710

Congrats to all of the BFPs today!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Goody82710

Beanmachine said:


> Goody82710 said:
> 
> 
> ughh having a tough day today ladies... CBFM still just showing "high" fertility on CD25!! (been at high since CD 15) I have a 35 day cycle and peaked on CD 24 last month. Could I be having a cycle where I don't ovulate?? I have enough problems with random spotting and my long period! One ultrasound in June showed a cyst on my right ovary, but my follow up ultrasound 6 weeks later showed the cyst was gone!! Meeting with a fertility specialist on Friday am :( Anyone ever have a cycle where you only have high fertility and never show an LH surge on the CBFM? :shrug:
> 
> Hi Goody, Just saw this post and just wanted to say that I have also had HIGH on my CBFM for the last 12 days - not very helpful. Last month I got a peak so I am wondering what it all means too.... Afraid I don't know the answer but just wanted to let you know that you are not alone! Good luck with your fertility specialist xx BeanClick to expand...

Thanks Bean!! I agree, not very helpful at all... another "high" today on day 26! No way there can be 11 high days... fingers xed I O'd anyways. You're right, it's nice to know we are not alone!! Keep me updated!! xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

Urghhhh its 3.17am and I've just woken up running to the bathroom to throw up twice :( its far too early to be baby related at 2dpo so looks like im getting a virus or bug to keep me company through the 2ww... vile! Xx


----------



## HisGrace

futurephotos said:


> I just got a BFP!
> 
> This will be my 3rd time- the previous 2 were both loses this year. Please pray for me that this one will stick with us and will be my first-born child!

Congratulations!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you. I will be praying for you and your baby. :baby:

Congrats to Peters Pook too!


----------



## Miss Vintage

Congratulations to all the BFPs! 

I am trying VERY hard not to symptom spot, but I am 3dpo and had spotting this morning for the first time ever between ovulation and AF. The sensible side of me knows that it's too early for implantation bleeding, but I'm hoping anyway!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

i SWEAR IM NOT IGNORING YOU GUYS! IVE BEEN REALLY BUSY THE LAST COUPLE DAYS, AND HAVENT BEEN ONLINE MUCH...I had 53 notifications on fb... smh. anyway, i will update the list when i get home, im at school now :) congrats to the BFPS and sorry to the ladies with disappointing news :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS :happydance: :bfp: FUTURE and PETERS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!

MINNI and KITCAT, hang in there, I think this is your TWW to win!!! :dust:

Hi Ladies, glad to see the thread moving right along!

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD6, begin checking CM today. OPKs on Sunday. Woke this morning and AF seems to have left.... Moving right along for an OV. Hoping to OV in about 2 weeks and got 1st confirmation of donation shipment for the 18th. I have been on my vitamins since cycle #1 after MC and till going. I have been keepin gup with my eating and exercising and things are coming together for my Christmas gift! Donations lining up, temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## ferens06

Congrats on the BFPs!! This threads awesome. 

Im CD30, 3 days late and its getting old pretty fast. Yesterday I had a brown tinge to cm and mild cramps. Thought AF was here but its stopped and she's nowhere to be seen! *more thumb twiddling*


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Congrats to ALL the BFP's! I can't believe how many this thread has gotten recently!


----------



## minni2906

Jenn; I agree. This might be a lucky thread!!! Hahaha.

ferens; When are you going to test? fxed!

Antsy; We understand!!! Your schoolwork is more important than this thread! Just don't forget about us!! :thumbup:

kitkat; I'm PRETTY sure my mom threw up once, first thing in the morning, from the day of conception when she was pregnant with me! Soo, on that note, fxed!!!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

AFM: I was feeling kind of hopeful up until today. I've got cramps like AF is on her way. Course, Af's not due for another week. I guess I'm not out yet. I'm really trying not to get my hopes up, but I think I'm doing too good a job of putting my hopes down... :nope:


----------



## jen1019

Congrats to all the BFP's! I hope that this is a lucky thread :)

I'm trying to think positive. I told him that I think this will be our lucky month. I am really trying to keep an eye on my temps, and CM. And we are trying to be more active with the BD... not that he's complaining! :winkwink:

I hope that you're all doing well, and hope to see more BFP's soon! :)


----------



## kitcatbaby

So I've stopped puking... for now. Hoping its just a 24 hour bug and is gone by morning :) will be 4dpo tomorrow at least being sick has distracted me from SS so far this 2ww lol. Hope everybody else is feeling better than I am! Xx


----------



## TheAnie

I was gone for a few days because my laptop died. It was a not fun few days and pretty stressful. And now I've got a cold on top of all of that. The computer fiasco is better, my husband bought me a macbook pro. We found a space in the budget for it. In the meantime I sill have not got a positive OPK. I'm on CD19. Either I really did O on CD8 or I'm having a strange long cycle. Oy.

And now to curl back up on the couch. I feel so miserably ill.


----------



## josephine3

Future photos congratulations like kitat said you made my day too! Thats such great news, I think that our bodies maybe need time to 'practise...?' if you know what I mean, and now its ready to carry your baby :) wishing you the best of luck xx

Congrats PetersPooky too! Good luck!

kitcat and TheAnie sorry you're feeling so poop! get well soon xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

TheAnie said:


> I was gone for a few days because my laptop died. It was a not fun few days and pretty stressful. And now I've got a cold on top of all of that. The computer fiasco is better, my husband bought me a macbook pro. We found a space in the budget for it. In the meantime I sill have not got a positive OPK. I'm on CD19. Either I really did O on CD8 or I'm having a strange long cycle. Oy.
> 
> And now to curl back up on the couch. I feel so miserably ill.

Does sound weird! How long are your cycles usually hun? Xx


----------



## TheAnie

kitcatbaby said:


> TheAnie said:
> 
> 
> I was gone for a few days because my laptop died. It was a not fun few days and pretty stressful. And now I've got a cold on top of all of that. The computer fiasco is better, my husband bought me a macbook pro. We found a space in the budget for it. In the meantime I sill have not got a positive OPK. I'm on CD19. Either I really did O on CD8 or I'm having a strange long cycle. Oy.
> 
> And now to curl back up on the couch. I feel so miserably ill.
> 
> Does sound weird! How long are your cycles usually hun? XxClick to expand...

They vary slightly, averaging around 29-30 days, but for the time I've been tracking they've never been longer than 34 days. And the latest I've O'd since I've started recording is CD19. Well, according to FF. I think FF that month was wrong and I'd O'd on CD15 as it was suggesting I had a 10 day LP. Which, I don't. :dohh:

I mean in the end what can I do except DTD and cross my fingers. It's just annoying when my body doesn't cooperate.


----------



## kitcatbaby

TheAnie said:


> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheAnie said:
> 
> 
> I was gone for a few days because my laptop died. It was a not fun few days and pretty stressful. And now I've got a cold on top of all of that. The computer fiasco is better, my husband bought me a macbook pro. We found a space in the budget for it. In the meantime I sill have not got a positive OPK. I'm on CD19. Either I really did O on CD8 or I'm having a strange long cycle. Oy.
> 
> And now to curl back up on the couch. I feel so miserably ill.
> 
> Does sound weird! How long are your cycles usually hun? XxClick to expand...
> 
> They vary slightly, averaging around 29-30 days, but for the time I've been tracking they've never been longer than 34 days. And the latest I've O'd since I've started recording is CD19. Well, according to FF. I think FF that month was wrong and I'd O'd on CD15 as it was suggesting I had a 10 day LP. Which, I don't. :dohh:
> 
> I mean in the end what can I do except DTD and cross my fingers. It's just annoying when my body doesn't cooperate.Click to expand...

Yeah its a pain when you don't know what your body is up to but you are doing the best thing by just bd all the time lol. I hope you get a lovely surprise bfp :) Fxd! Xx


----------



## Antsynewlywed

YAY! Ive caught everything up. :D Congrats POOKEY AND FUTURE!!! 

Okay heres the skivvy for me! I havent been temping, i have however opked and I got a pretty nearly positive on the first... It never got more positive than below... So im assuming that I oved on the 2nd or 3rd... weve bd alot. like alot alot. ;) So my shortest cycle was 33 days, my longest 51. If i oved on the 3rd with a 14 day letual phase that i should come on my period on the 16th Im on cd32 now :) Lets see... 
SS- constipation, quite a bit of creamy cm, Ive been angry lately... Like usually im very reserved and non confrontational, but now i speak my mind when it needs to be spoken. I took a test today and i thought I seen a ridiculously faint positive but DH doesnt see it and i cant get it on camera. gahhhh! I am very positive this month even though nothing is different then previous (besides anger!) Im still opking though because i still have 19 days before i my longest cycle... dont want to miss that egg... 10 dp(suspected)o... keep your fingers tightly crossed for me and Ill do the same for you.
 



Attached Files:







11111.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Oh! and last night, i woke up 3 times with awful cramps nausea and diarreah! Idk know if that was a symptom or maybe food poisening...


----------



## Antsynewlywed

HPT and OPK... i could have sworn i seen something but now im doubting myself :(
 



Attached Files:







111211.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## kitcatbaby

Oooo antsy any frers in your cupboard might need peeing on?!  xx


----------



## shterr612

Antsynewlywed said:


> HPT and OPK... i could have sworn i seen something but now im doubting myself :(

I see a line on the 1st one!


----------



## morri

Congrats PEter Pookeys :D


----------



## kitcatbaby

So at 5dpo I'm starting to question whether my bout of sickness is perhaps something more than just a bug. I haven't physically puked since 3dpo but everything I eat makes me feel like I'm about to throw up and I keep getting hot flushes and nausea... somebody slap me back to reality please as surely this cannot physically be morning sickness starting at just 2dpo... or can it ;) xx


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies! well kitcat Im not sure but any symptoms are better than none! Its funny isnt it, we can be on deaths door in the 2ww and we'd make it into a symptom. least its better to think that than just being sick !
Hmm antsy I cant see anything sorry - keep testing though good luck!! 

Ohh im getting impatient waiting for ov..


----------



## kitcatbaby

Lol thanks for the reality check Jo! I think if my leg fell off I would convince myself it was due to implantation lol :) :) we are so easily convinced during 2ww eh... xx


----------



## futurephotos

Thanks for updating the list! :)


----------



## TheAnie

CD21 and finally a positive OPK. Completely dark positive. Woo! Now to try and drag the husband to bed somehow. Hmmm. He's objecting because I'm sick. I'm sort of hoping my weakened immune system will help things. Like maybe because my body is so busy fighting off this cold it won't be able to fight off him. :rofl: He thinks I'm being silly.


----------



## Naneth.Estel

I'm out again. But at least I can make my appointment for my repeat, repeat CD21 blood tests, so hopefully I'll actually get a result from this one and my doctor can give me some clomid or something so I can get my baby.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Fingers crossed for you antsy! Keep poas and update us! X


----------



## minni2906

kitcatbaby said:


> So at 5dpo I'm starting to question whether my bout of sickness is perhaps something more than just a bug. I haven't physically puked since 3dpo but everything I eat makes me feel like I'm about to throw up and I keep getting hot flushes and nausea... somebody slap me back to reality please as surely this cannot physically be morning sickness starting at just 2dpo... or can it ;) xx

I'm telling you, IT CAN!! My mom was sick everyday from conception on!!!! :) fxed!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Thanks for the vote of confidence minni :) I'm reluctant to get too positive this early but we will see eh... xx


----------



## minni2906

I can totally relate, but I don't want you to rule it out completely as a sign. :)


----------



## Wishing89

Hi Antsy can you please put a BFP next to my name.

Also GOOD LUCK to all the ladies still chasing!

And CONGRATS to all the BFPs! x


----------



## Rigi.kun

Wishing89 said:


> Hi Antsy can you please put a BFP next to my name.
> 
> Also GOOD LUCK to all the ladies still chasing!
> 
> And CONGRATS to all the BFPs! x

Congrats Wishing89, happy and healthy 9 months to you.

---



minni2906 said:


> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> So at 5dpo I'm starting to question whether my bout of sickness is perhaps something more than just a bug. I haven't physically puked since 3dpo but everything I eat makes me feel like I'm about to throw up and I keep getting hot flushes and nausea... somebody slap me back to reality please as surely this cannot physically be morning sickness starting at just 2dpo... or can it ;) xx
> 
> I'm telling you, IT CAN!! My mom was sick everyday from conception on!!!! :) fxed!Click to expand...

Hey Minni, quite a few women say they experienced the symptoms from about dpo3. I didn't realized I was feeling pregnant the first week, I just thought I was sick.


----------



## SarahAK

Got IUI done for the second time, on the 12th and 13th. I want to go to my mom's place during the TWW. It's like a 3 hour drive. Would it be safe to travel?


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Updated... And congrats wishing! 

DH and i got in a MAJOR fight last night... He slept on the couch :( It may be a long story so im going to go post the details in my journal, prolly will take at least 20 min to type everything i want to say. Feel free to read/stalk/support... whatever. Link to my journal is in the siggy.


----------



## wantanerd

With IUI's its completely safe to travel!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Antsynewlywed said:


> Updated... And congrats wishing!
> 
> DH and i got in a MAJOR fight last night... He slept on the couch :( It may be a long story so im going to go post the details in my journal, prolly will take at least 20 min to type everything i want to say. Feel free to read/stalk/support... whatever. Link to my journal is in the siggy.

Awww sorry antsy! Hope you guys fix things asap xx


----------



## jen1019

TheAnie- You are so funny :rofl: I am expecting to ovulate in the next few days, so I am trying to plan a few days to BD in the next week or week and a half. He's objecting because he has a cold... but I know he won't be able to resist ;) We just gotta try to keep it fun, right?

Wishing89- Congrats! I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy:kiss:

Just a quick question, how many of you currently use OPK to determine ovulation? Anyone here just use FAM, BBT, and CM to determine ovulation? Just wondering. Thanks! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

I hope you are feeling better KITCAT, and yes, it can happen! I hope you are also feeling better THEANIE! :hugs: :flower:

ANTSY, I hope that you and DH make up soon! :dust:

Hi Ladies, I hope you are all doing well! 

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD9, had a very long busy weekend. Got everything lined up, donations are scheduled and ready for delivery, doc appt for IUI set as well... Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend... I'm continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## TheAnie

Unfortunately I'm not. My cold decided it wanted to tack on an ear infection as well. Because when it rains it pours. I got almost no sleep last night. I'm not sure we're going to be able to BD today. I'm feeling so ill and not in the least bit sexy. The husband didn't sleep at all either. So I'm sure he's feeling the same. I'm trying to decide if we should do it tonight, or tomorrow. I feel pretty confident I've already O'd(boobs hurt) but wanted to try and do it for three days after a positive OPK like the SMEP method suggests. 

Stupid body, always fighting me.


----------



## jen1019

TheAnie- I'm sorry that you're still not feeling well. I really hope that you start feeling better soon, so that you and the DH will be able to BD. Keeping you in my thoughts!:hugs:


----------



## josephine3

I hope you and oh work things out soon antsy!! :hugs:

Feel better soon TheAnie!

Oh and jen I sometimes use opk but dont temp! I just try to dtd around the week of ov, I do get a bit moody normally thats my way of knowing!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Antsy, hope everything works out :).

AFM: My temps have been the same everyday so far. Totally different than last month!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

:hugs: thanks guys!


----------



## froliky2011

I'll join!!! Team 2012 all the way BABY!!


----------



## rosabelle

Welcome Froliky :flower:

Oh my! congrats to all those wit BFPS!!! thats what we like to hear :happydance:


Antsy, hope you guys are working things out xx

TheAnie hope you feel better soon! nothing worse then thinking about BD'ing while sick! 

Well i had a shocking sleep last night so this mornings temp was real low.. but i discarded it as i dont think i even had 3 hours sleep.. 

i think i have a cold coming on.. been feeling a bit blah all day.. also had ovulation type pain in my right ovary.. anyone else felt ovulation pain on about 5PDO?


----------



## jen1019

Hi Ladies, hope you're all doing well! :)

AFM: I'm on CD9 and this morning I noticed a possible spotting of EWCM- I thought "isn't this a bit early?" But who am I to judge ;) DH has had a cold for about a week, and has said he doesn't know if he'll be up for anything. I'm thinking some lingerie, and a candle light back massage might change his mind, no? \\:D/


----------



## MommyDream

Hi all, I'd like to join! I want a 2012 baby :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

JEN., that chart is coming along Hun, I see you are noticing some patterns, good! :dust:

Hey FROLICKY!!! so good to see you here :wave:

ROSA, I hope you don't get that cold. You should be ok disgarding one temp, it is also likely that you were having another surge or implantation.... GL FXD! :dust:

welcome :wave: MOMMYDREAM!

*AFM...*Not much on this end, anxious, CD10. Everything is planned and got days off work for donation appts, so just waiting for it all to come together. Continuing to get vitamins in, exercise, and eat good. I am anxious to try for the biggest Christmas gift I've ever received! :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## DBZ34

jen1019 said:


> TheAnie- You are so funny :rofl: I am expecting to ovulate in the next few days, so I am trying to plan a few days to BD in the next week or week and a half. He's objecting because he has a cold... but I know he won't be able to resist ;) We just gotta try to keep it fun, right?
> 
> Wishing89- Congrats! I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy:kiss:
> 
> Just a quick question, how many of you currently use OPK to determine ovulation? Anyone here just use FAM, BBT, and CM to determine ovulation? Just wondering. Thanks! :)

I just use BBT to determine ovulation. It's been pretty spot on for me, so I'm sticking with it, even if this cycle isn't the one and I have to put TTC on hold for a bit. It's nice to know what's going on in my body.


----------



## clair85

hello everybody, i would like to join your baby 2012 x


----------



## jen1019

DBZ34- That is what I am using it for as well, to determine when I have ovulated :) I also agree that it is a good way to know what is going on with your body. I feel so much more educated since beginning all of this. Much more so than NTNP.

MRSMM24- I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. You seem as anxious as I am. We are only 1 CD off from each other. How long are yours normally?

ROSA- Feel better soon!

To all the newbies- Welcome, and GL :)


----------



## MrsMM24

JEN1019, It has been a long journey for me, so I HAVE to stay anxious... We are close. My longest cycle since the MC has been 41 days, but that was right after, since then, I have had 32 and 36. So, no telling. My LP has been 18 and 15 so there is really no telling this month... I am hopeful that it stays between 15-18 and I get a Christmas BFP.... GL to you as well! :dust:


----------



## clair85

im 9 days away from my ovulation myself and partner have been tryin for 3 years.... as to say no luck!! just found out my younger sister is expecting for the second time... im gutted! im over the moon for her but cant help but feel angry!! im really hoping that my 2012 baby comes along very soon!!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

WELCOME NEWBIES!!! team 2012 is great! if you want a banner the instructions are on the first page, second post :) 

AFM (its a long one!) Me and hubby are in the process of working it out! At least were speaking! :haha:

Anyways ... I was calling so much that the doctor asked if i would like to come in and talk face to face. She said my progesterone was "a little low" but i already knew that. She also said that my insulin was (she thinks she didnt have my actual results in front of her) 18 which is a little high... My blood sugar was not... that was one of the "mild evidences" of pcos she talked about.She thinks this is strictly a result of my weight gain from implanon so if i get back to my weight before implanon when my cycles were regular i ccould get preg naturally(250lbs) ...Anyways... she said i had 3 options... 
1.) Wait for AF and start BCP for 2 months to regulate my cycle. Then after 2 months see if im oving on a normal schedule
2.)Jump to clomid right now. She advised against it bc my pcos was so mild that it increases the chances of twins and then it will be even harder to lose the weight after baby(ies) so when I want my next little one it might even be harder. 
3.)Metformin. She said it will lower my insulin, and put my hormones back where they need to be, regulate my cycles, and even help me lose weight. In that time I can NTNP or even fully ttc.
SHe said I can choose any option i want and she would write the script on the spot... I was nervous but I chose metformin... I want to get my body right without preventing a baby... Now i need help! who knows anything about metformin??? I havent picked up the script from walgreens yet but it sounded promising!
OKAY... anything you know about metformin... the good the bad and the ugly. GO! :)


----------



## Jewls48

Hey ladies, AF just arrived. Good luck to all of you waiting to test.


----------



## wantanerd

I have been on metformin on and off for 10 years and right now i am still on it. It does help you lose weight mainly if you eat carbs or sugar, it will send you to the bathroom. I used metformin and low carb to lose 50 pounds in 2009. 

I am on 1000mg twice a day. And a lot of women with mild PCOS think its a wonder drug. My SIL got pregnant on her own just using metformin. It helped me regulate my period when I got closer down to my ideal weight. 

I have insulin resistant PCOS and its the top medication for it. I will find out tomorrow if I am getting off of metformin in a week or if they suggest I stay on it through the pregnancy. I am actually partial to staying on it since I am worried about gestational diabetes. 

But I would rather move forward so I would not go on b/c. Clomid made me crazy and gave me more cysts, but metformin can help not only with weightloss, it can regulate your period.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Thats a HUGE help! were you ttc the entire time you were on metformin? when you say regulate... do you mean an actual 28 day cycle? or regular for me?


----------



## wantanerd

I was TTC for the last two years. Before that, I was on metformin since I was insulin resistant and it helped me with my weight. 

For me, if I was off Metformin and had gained weight, I would have a period maybe once every 4-5 months. When I was on Metformin and closer to my normal weight, I would have more periods on my own. Last year, I had 8 periods which was a first in a long time for me. Some times I needed provera to help me get a period but it was a heck of a lot better than going 4-5 months without one. 

The more weight I lost, the better regulated I got.


----------



## omuk

Claire85 i understand what you are feeling because i am going through the same thing. My younger sister and brother are both parents. And everyone seems to get pregnant except me. I have 3 baby showers to go to next month. 

Had an HSG done on CD8. Am actually now on CD10. The HSG was so painful i would never want to go through something like that again (except giving birth:happydance:) Good news, my tubes are patent. yyyyeyeyy! I wanted to jump up and down but the pain would not let me.

Now am on antibiotics for 6 days and glucophage. I have been taking the glucophage every day since last cycle. The nausea is so bad but its a small price to pay when i think of holding my baby in my arms :hugs:

Still having discharge from the HSG and wondering how am going to bd. DH says no since he saw the pain i went through during HSG, he was with me in the room. I will convince him somehow :winkwink:

Hoping to ovulate in the next few days and praying that my year ends well.

I want to join the team 2012 because i feel that it has good luck and everyone on the forum is so caring and there for each other.

Lets go Team 2012!!!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## TheAnie

jen1019 said:


> AFM: I'm on CD9 and this morning I noticed a possible spotting of EWCM- I thought "isn't this a bit early?" But who am I to judge ;) DH has had a cold for about a week, and has said he doesn't know if he'll be up for anything. I'm thinking some lingerie, and a candle light back massage might change his mind, no? \\:D/

I had some EWCM on CD8. So it's a possibility. I didn't O then but it was EWCM. I'm thinking there's a possibility it was left over from my last cycle. Now that my periods are lighter I'm aware that I produce EWCM during my periods. Don't pass up the EWCM though! Just in case!

Welcome to those who are new to the 2012 thread!

AFM, this cold is going to kill me man. We DTD last night. And let me just say, the sexiest sexy time ever with my red runny nose and coughing. haha, I don't know how I'll get through tonight.


----------



## jen1019

OMUK- Welcome to the group! I haven't been here for very long, only a few weeks myself but this is an awesom and supportive group. I hope that you begin to feel better and am glad that everything is looking up for you!

THEANIE- I'm going to try not to pass up the EWCM :) DH hasn't been feeling great but I am hoping to be able to seduce him later haha. My cycles are only 27 days so anything is possible. I am going to try to DTD every other day for the next 10 days or so. Really hoping for a BFP by the end of this year. I hope you're feeling better!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

CONGRATS to all the :bfp: !!!!!!

AF came early but im just happy she came. got my donation schedule all worked out. DW thinks im going to get preggo on the first try. so here's hoping :happydance:


GL to all those trying this month:thumbup:


----------



## Rigi.kun

Random thought my friend has insulin resistant PCOS as well, could that the m drug help her?


----------



## Antsynewlywed

What I was told...
My insulin was high, but my blood sugar was fine. If it take metformin than it will lower my insulin which will allow my hormones to get to normal and it will also cause me to lose weight, which will ultimately (more than likely) clear up the pcos. 
--- i mean its worth looking into


----------



## Rigi.kun

Antsynewlywed said:


> What I was told...
> My insulin was high, but my blood sugar was fine. If it take metformin than it will lower my insulin which will allow my hormones to get to normal and it will also cause me to lose weight, which will ultimately (more than likely) clear up the pcos.
> --- i mean its worth looking into

Definitly :D My good wishes are going your way


----------



## wantanerd

I have never had any problems with my blood sugar at all. I just tend to keep weight on me and without the help of metformin, its a bitch to lose. That's how I was diagnosed with PCOS. I was 17 and did not have a period for 10 months and couldn't lose any weight. 

For IR PCOS, its the best medication out there. The original treatments back in 2001 were bc but my Dr put me on metformin. Its the first drug they try when you are TTC with PCOS (especially IR PCOS). Metformin helps other fertility drugs work better as well. 

I definitely think Metformin was one of the contributing factors of me getting pregnant along with Femara and the HCG shot. On Metformin alone, I would randomly ovulate but my body was so unpredictable, I could never catch it. Thats where the other drugs came in. 

Now that I am pregnant, I have stayed on Metformin because it has been shown to lessen the chances of miscarriages in women with PCOS. I think I will ask the OB if I can stay on it until after the glucose screening at 28 weeks.


----------



## jen1019

READYFOROURBABY- GL! I hope that you get your BFP in your first cycle. We were NTNP for about five months with no luck, I started tracking everything mid-cycle last cycle and this is my first cycle being completely aware and paying attention to EVERYTHING. I am really hoping to have BFP in December :) 

AFM: Nothing much has changed. We DTD last night, WCM... Just have to keep on trying over the next week or so. Hopefully DH gets over this cold so he has the energy ;) Poor guy fell asleep on the couch afterwards last night :sleep:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

I figure ill let this go for 3 months... get serious about temping, get ic opks as well as digis if im unsure and if nothings happening--- bring on the fertility meds!


----------



## josephine3

Welcome new members! good luck here!

Antsy hope it goes well for you whatever meds you choose, i think you're wise to let your body try a bit longer naturally first, hopefully it will get the idea! I think i would like to delay treatment a while longer too.. the more natural the better i think!

But hey, if it works for you..


----------



## kitcatbaby

I think you're being very sensible researching the different methods and trying to let nature take its course before rushing in to anything!
AFM...8dpo today and feeling dandy :) might try a cheeky test tomorrow morning ;) xx


----------



## josephine3

Oooh kitcat how exciting! You're over your cold then? xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies! :wave:

JEN, that chart is looking good for OV today... so it is good that you got the DTD in last night, I say try to get a couple more days in until OV is confirmed!!! :dust:

*AFM...*Not much on this end, anxious, CD11. First donations begin on CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21.... Thanksgiving threw it off a little, but my OV days have been CD17, 18, and 21 and the average of the three is CD19. Watching my chart closely and willing to squeeze in more donations if they become avail.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## kitcatbaby

josephine3 said:


> Oooh kitcat how exciting! You're over your cold then? xx

not 100% but much better hun thanks :) how are you? Xx


----------



## futurephotos

:headspin::yipee::loopy:

HCG is 1,700!!!! WAHOOOO!
Gosh I really think that this time could be it!
I've never been over 150 before when I was at 5wks.
I looked on a chart and this number falls in the 5wk range (I'm only 4+1 according to the dates) so it looks really good. 
I can actually be excited now!

:headspin::yipee::loopy:


----------



## MrsMM24

:happydance: FUTURE this is alllll good to hear!!! I am so extremly excited for you!!! CONGRATS! Looking like a H&H 9 mos ahead of you!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Great news future! Xx


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

CONGRATS FUTURE!

*AFM*: My temps seem to be really steady so far, so any sign of a dip/raise and I think I will know. I'm so glad I got this new thermometer, it's really helping!


----------



## jen1019

FUTURE- That sounds like great news... I'm hoping for a wonderful and healthy 9 months :)

MRSMM24- This is my first cycle religiously charting- so I'm hoping that will be lucky. I am hoping to DTD at least Thursday, and then a few times over the weekend. We shall see :) Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## omuk

Congrats Future


----------



## josephine3

Great to hear futurephotos! looking good!!

kitcat be sure to update if you test tomorrow - have any symptoms? Im so bored waiting to ov pls entertain me with ur testing and symptoms lol


----------



## ferens06

:coffee: I'm bored waiting to ov too, Josephine. What CD are you on? I'm only on 6... *twiddles thumbs*


----------



## josephine3

cd 14 for me.. but i dont ov till about 18...


----------



## kitcatbaby

josephine3 said:


> Great to hear futurephotos! looking good!!
> 
> kitcat be sure to update if you test tomorrow - have any symptoms? Im so bored waiting to ov pls entertain me with ur testing and symptoms lol

Nope no symptoms really out of the ordinary... just the usual huge boobs, sore nips and cramping. But feeling weirdly serene this cycle with a kind of what will be will be... xx


----------



## josephine3

Thats good then kitcat :) 
I really want to try some of that conceive plus stuff from boots but I have no idea how to approach the subject with the oh..??! He doesnt like to talk about it at the best of times... any ideas??

On another note, managed to have some bd earlier lol not that you wanted to know! (but we havent really since the whole suspected micarriage thing so :thumbup:), I dont ovulate for another 4-5 days tho, but you never know I suppose I can start symptom spotting immediately lol.. no i wont i promise :winkwink:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Haha... liar  
Conceive plus didn't work for me but its quite good as just lube... maybe suggest it to your OH purely as a lube and don't go into the details too much. That's what I did... but its bloody expensive! 
I'm really hopeful this cycle. Not sure why... just think we did a lot of good bd at the right time so feel positive at the mo. Af due Monday... xx


----------



## TheAnie

Woohoo future! Best of luck!


----------



## wantanerd

So I had my 11 week ultrasound today and it was amazing to see the baby so active. The baby was so active they couldn't measure! Baby looked so much bigger and more like a baby than the last u/s at 8 weeks. 

Blighted ovum is gone and everything is looking good. 5 More weeks until I get a 4-d ultrasound to find out the sex. I am still in disbelief that I have a baby growing inside me.


----------



## HisGrace

futurephotos said:


> :headspin::yipee::loopy:
> 
> HCG is 1,700!!!! WAHOOOO!
> Gosh I really think that this time could be it!
> I've never been over 150 before when I was at 5wks.
> I looked on a chart and this number falls in the 5wk range (I'm only 4+1 according to the dates) so it looks really good.
> I can actually be excited now!
> 
> :headspin::yipee::loopy:

Yay! I was praying for you.



wantanerd said:


> So I had my 11 week ultrasound today and it was amazing to see the baby so active. The baby was so active they couldn't measure! Baby looked so much bigger and more like a baby than the last u/s at 8 weeks.
> 
> Blighted ovum is gone and everything is looking good. 5 More weeks until I get a 4-d ultrasound to find out the sex. I am still in disbelief that I have a baby growing inside me.

I was praying for you, too. So glad everything is going well.


----------



## minni2906

Hey everyone!! Congrats to all BFP's! Hope I'm next! :flower:

futurephotos: Awesome news about your HCG!!! I hope everything continues to go smoothly!

Jo: Good for you!! Back in the game! :flower:


AFM: Been having sharp pains in the right side of my abdomen for most of the day. Felt nauseous and I've been having horrible headaches the past two days. I have a history of migraines, but I was put on a preventative for a year, and was free of them for nearly 2 years. Also had heartburn earlier. and a really strong craving for fountain soda. Mmmmm. Soo good. I stopped at Chick Fil A on my way home from work to satisfy that one! Hahaha.


----------



## Rigi.kun

wantanerd said:


> So I had my 11 week ultrasound today and it was amazing to see the baby so active. The baby was so active they couldn't measure! Baby looked so much bigger and more like a baby than the last u/s at 8 weeks.
> 
> Blighted ovum is gone and everything is looking good. 5 More weeks until I get a 4-d ultrasound to find out the sex. I am still in disbelief that I have a baby growing inside me.

Very awesome, glad to hear good news :D


----------



## kitcatbaby

Tested bfn this morning at 9dpo... little bit sad but its still early days so trying to remain hopeful xx


----------



## MommyDream

kitcatbaby said:


> Tested bfn this morning at 9dpo... little bit sad but its still early days so trying to remain hopeful xx

Still early for sure!!! Don't get your hopes up!


----------



## Rigi.kun

kitcatbaby said:


> Tested bfn this morning at 9dpo... little bit sad but its still early days so trying to remain hopeful xx

I tested when I thought I was 9dpo but my dating scan said that I would have only been 2dpo that day. :hugs: my fingers are crossed for you


----------



## Antsynewlywed

So AF came last night... but i kind of welcomed her.. The app on my phone says i was supposed to start, and I did. It was like the twilight zone... The app puts my next af at 36 days which is a long cycle but much better than 51! Could it be that that metformin is working already?


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Oh! and AWESOME NEWS FUTURE AND WANTA!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

ANTSY, I responded on your journal... FXD!:dust:

KITCAT, sooo early, I sure hope this is it for you! I cannot wait to scream BFP with you! :dust:

WANTA :flower: awesome scan!! Thanks for sharing!!!

MINNI, things are still sounding good and promising for you, tick tock....:dust:

*AFM...*Getting more anxious as I am looking at my chart form as it has in the past 2 cycles. Donations are right around the corner and I am ready! CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21.... Then enjoy my holiday eating, and worry about the DPO afterwards!! I have CD23 on standby.... Watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## jen1019

ANTSY- I know that sometimes it can be a bummer when you get AF, but at least your cycles are getting shorter! I really hope the metformin works for you!

KITKAT- I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you :)

MRSMM24- Isn't waiting the worst? I get so anxious for O to come. 

AFM- I don't think the EWCM was ovulation for me. I thought that it was a bit early. I've been watching my temps and they had dipped instead of rising. But maybe it is coming in the next few days and the BD has been enough :) Hopefully me and DH will have the energy tonight. I'm exhausted! 

Hope all you ladies are well. It's almost the weekend, and you know what that means? Lots of BD for me and DH :haha:


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, I apologize I've been Mia for the past week especially where I left off. I went to the doctor last week and he did a blood test. This weekend my mom got married so it was hectic to get on here. Monday rolled around and I was waiting to get my results back. I was 6 days late with my hopes extremely high bc I've never been this late and the witch showed her face. So I've been pretty down and out the past few days and have kept to myself. But I'm back...feeling a little better, and taking my second round of clomid. Tonight I'll take some time to catch up on everyone.


----------



## minni2906

I'm anxious to test tomorrow. But, I'm still not getting my hopes up too much. My bbs itch like crazy!! anyone ever had this? It's driving me insane!! I can't very well go around with my hand down my shirt scratching..:haha: We shall see what the rest of today brings, and then testing tomorrow, although I might hold off until Saturday if I can because AF came mid-day last month..:shrug:


----------



## ameeann

minni2906 said:


> I'm anxious to test tomorrow. But, I'm still not getting my hopes up too much. My bbs itch like crazy!! anyone ever had this? It's driving me insane!! I can't very well go around with my hand down my shirt scratching..:haha: We shall see what the rest of today brings, and then testing tomorrow, although I might hold off until Saturday if I can because AF came mid-day last month..:shrug:

I know people who have had itchy boobs as a sign . . . it's your skin stretching as they're changing! Fingers crossed it's a sign for you too!! :D :dust:


and OMG ladies there's soooo many of us! theres going to be ALOT of 2012 babies, if we all get our own way!!! :D eeeek!!!


:dust: to us all!!! :D :D :D


----------



## josephine3

wantanerd thats great news that the blighted ovum has resolved itself! must be great to see the little one wriggling about!

kitcat dont worry its still reeeaally early.. I have my fingers so tightly crossed for you!! btw.. how old are you if you dont mind me asking? You may have told me but i forgot.. :blush:Im 25 I feel as if you are a similar age?

Good luck with the donations Mrs MM! 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## kitcatbaby

I'm 23 hun but people are often surprised that I'm not older. I think I'm quite mature lol does that make me sound immature  
I still feel quite positive despite the bfn this morning thinking I won't test again til Saturday xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

New symptom... unbelievable stabbing pain in my right boob :( it is so so sore! Wish it would go away to be honest... unless it means something of course lol ;) xx


----------



## Wilsey

ktikat - I got boob/armpit pain on my left side before my BFP. Hope it means something for you xx


----------



## ashleyp

So I just O either yesterday or the day before I know I may be over thinking it but I have been having a lot of pain near my ovary and I have been very crampy but AF isn't due till the 27 its to soon for pms so keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Rigi.kun

Ok I'm having a blonde moment. AFM stands for As for Me? As I was wondering who this AFM chick was


----------



## prettyqirl

hi, im new to the site so i wasnt sure how to introduce myself
and join the team....


----------



## morri

I use nfp :) (temp and cm and cervix ;) )


----------



## minni2906

Tested this morning (Day AF is due) but BFN. :nope:

Still don't really feel like AF is gonna show though. I guess we'll wait and see.


----------



## omuk

:hi: pretty girl. Welcome to the team.


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome PRETTYGIRL! :hi:

JEN, yes!!! Any wait is the worst!!! But I am staying busy and trying to hang in!!!

MINNI, hang in there, it is still early Hun! :dust:

KITCAT, things are still sounding good as I beleive that it is just early... :dust:

Good Luck ASHLEY! FXD!:dust:

*AFM...*Well, for some reason, I don't have the anxiousness today... I have donations beginning early Monday morning! CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21 here we come!!! So far OV is holding off good, I am hoping that I OV on CD18/19 and don't need the standby delivery on CD23. I would be 1DPO on Thanksgiving day! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

Any good plans for the weekend Lovely Ladies??


----------



## Wilsey

Hi Antsy - can you update jmandrews on the front page to a BFP! :)


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

For the first time (that I've noticed) I have loads of EWCM! I am super excited. I am hoping this is a good sign!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Get bding Jen! Make the most of the EWCM ;) xx


----------



## Rigi.kun

:dust:


----------



## futurephotos

ladies, I got my 2nd blood draw today and HCG is 4,369! (I've more than doubled since Wed's at 1,700). I'm finally a bit relieved and can start believing things can go right for me this time!


----------



## Rigi.kun

Excellent to hear Futurephotos :happydance: congratulations on the hCG levels and your BFP


----------



## Antsynewlywed

UPDATED!!! WELCOME PRETTY!!! 
Sorry I missed Jmandrews, thanks for the heads up!
AWESOME FUTURE!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Bfn again this morning at 11dpo so I'm probably out :( got cramps like the witch is coming and she's due on Monday so will know for sure in a few days anyway. Send your dust my way ladies xx


----------



## abitjaded

Aww, kitcat I hope you're not really out. It's not over till AF shows her ugly face. 'Sides my best friend (who is 4 months along now) didn't get a positive until 17 dpo. (And she tested every day, some times more than once lol, she's more poas crazy than I am)

@future - Congrats!!

@Pretty - Welcome!

AFM: Just hanging out, feeling positive about this month, waiting for O. I started charting this month but I missed day 1 and two so I don't know how effective it will be. Since I got an ovidrel trigger last month I'm expecting that this month will be the same, so charting will mostly be for verification that I did O after the shot, that being said I don't know if I will follow a normal temperature shift with a trigger shot. Guess we'll find out eh?

Mini-rant: why is it that I only get sick enough to call in on the weekends?? srsly. k, done venting. thanks!

I do need some advice ladies. Earlier this month I talked to the dr telling her my fear that our clomid/ovidrel cycle didn't work last month because I didn't seem to have much ewcm. I asked her if I should take cough syrup (see this link) to improve my ewcm. She advised against it. I later read that most reproductive endocrinologists will advise their patients not to take any medicine unless its verified to be medically necessary. 

NOW however, I have a very painful cough that won't quit. Guaifenesin cough syrup sounds like a godsend that would kill 2 birds with one stone. Yet I'm still hesitant to ignore the dr. advice. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## morri

hm todayis a good day to bd, but I havent managed to get the attention of my oh#s best parts yet nooo :rofl:


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies glad to see everyone is doing well.

Congrats Future!!:baby:

AFM: CD 7...i don't know why I still just feel so down and out from when AF came. Is there anything one is doing to help getting pregnant? Like I jumped on the honey and cinnomen bandwagon....any other helpful hints?


----------



## DaniJean

I can't tell any family or friends yet but had to share this with my b&b pals....want to make sure it sticks but I got my :bfp:this morning at 8 dpo! I can't believe it and I still don't believe it's real! But I can tell you that clomid works! First round! Praying that everything goes well and this bean sticks! I'm due August 3, 2012, three days before my two year anniversary! :dance:


----------



## abitjaded

@*haj624* - I'm trying preseed and softcups this round. I think the clomid didn't work for me last cycle because I didn't have much ewcm (tmi I know) 

I think these are commonly known in the ttc community, but just in case I'll describe them:

So the softcups are a cup (that looks waaayyy too big, but isn't) and you basically insert it after sex deep into your vaginal canal so that they sit over your cervix. The idea is to hold the :spermy: in next to your cervix. I've seen a lot of anecdotal evidence to say that it works well. Including a lot of ladies who have gotten pregnant after their very first try with it.

I'm going to use preseed (sperm safe lube) before bd and put some in the cup too, hoping to dilute my CM a bit to make it more hospitable.

Links for perusing:
B&B testing thread for softcups

B&B softcup discussion


@*danijean* - Congrats, glad the clomid worked so well for you!! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## Wilsey

Ansty - you didn't miss it - she didn't post on here but I remember she was on this thread.

danijean - congrats!!!


----------



## Rigi.kun

DaniJean said:


> I can't tell any family or friends yet but had to share this with my b&b pals....want to make sure it sticks but I got my :bfp:this morning at 8 dpo! I can't believe it and I still don't believe it's real! But I can tell you that clomid works! First round! Praying that everything goes well and this bean sticks! I'm due August 3, 2012, three days before my two year anniversary! :dance:

:happydance: congratulations on your bfp


----------



## HisGrace

DaniJean said:


> I can't tell any family or friends yet but had to share this with my b&b pals....want to make sure it sticks but I got my :bfp:this morning at 8 dpo! I can't believe it and I still don't believe it's real! But I can tell you that clomid works! First round! Praying that everything goes well and this bean sticks! I'm due August 3, 2012, three days before my two year anniversary! :dance:

Congratulations!!! H&H 9 months to you. :baby:


----------



## minni2906

Just posting to say; still no AF. Beginning to wonder if it's still from the depo


----------



## miss_nat84

Hello my lovelies just wanted to see how everyone is doing I hope we've had lots more BFPs it's been a whole since I've been on and it will take me a good few hours to read through everything hehehe I hope you are all well xx


----------



## bekkyboo

Hi :Hi:

Im new to Baby and Bump. Just wanted to introduce myself and join those of you hoping for a 2012 baby. Hubby and I are TTC #1 and have just begun trying. I will probably have to ask lots of questions about all the TTC lingo here :huh: I am completely clueless!! Hopefully I wont drive too many of you crazy!

Beck


----------



## miss_nat84

Welcome to my lovely sister Beck :D


----------



## DaniJean

bekkyboo said:


> Hi :Hi:
> 
> Im new to Baby and Bump. Just wanted to introduce myself and join those of you hoping for a 2012 baby. Hubby and I are TTC #1 and have just begun trying. I will probably have to ask lots of questions about all the TTC lingo here :huh: I am completely clueless!! Hopefully I wont drive too many of you crazy!
> 
> Beck

Welcome bekkyboo! :flower:


----------



## ameeann

wow! I can't keep up with this thread . . . just wanted to say :hi: to everyone new!!

and congratulations! to all the new BFP's in here!!


here to hoping for a few more!!

lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone!!! :D


----------



## josephine3

Welcome beckycoo and other newbies! Dont worry about asking questions but there is a thread about Baby and Bump Lingo if u need to look up some things! 

Well, now this may sound a bit hippy but has anyone been on the moonstone thread? I ordered a moonstone bracelet and a rose quartz one off ebay.. the rose quartz turned up on the day my best friend went into labour!! I wore it for about 5 days and then I lost it the other day (the same day we dtd!)
My moonstone one finally arrived yesterday, I love it! However, I had it on less than 24 hrs and its broken already. Im annoyed that its broke so fast but its supposed to be a good omen as many in the moonstone thread had their bfps after their moonstone jewellery broke.. so... cross your fingers its a good sign for me! hehe..

Now to fit in plenty of bd....


----------



## haj624

abitjaded said:


> @*haj624* - I'm trying preseed and softcups this round. I think the clomid didn't work for me last cycle because I didn't have much ewcm (tmi I know)
> 
> I think these are commonly known in the ttc community, but just in case I'll describe them:
> 
> So the softcups are a cup (that looks waaayyy too big, but isn't) and you basically insert it after sex deep into your vaginal canal so that they sit over your cervix. The idea is to hold the :spermy: in next to your cervix. I've seen a lot of anecdotal evidence to say that it works well. Including a lot of ladies who have gotten pregnant after their very first try with it.
> 
> I'm going to use preseed (sperm safe lube) before bd and put some in the cup too, hoping to dilute my CM a bit to make it more hospitable.
> 
> Links for perusing:
> B&B testing thread for softcups
> 
> B&B softcup discussion
> 
> 
> @*danijean* - Congrats, glad the clomid worked so well for you!! H&H 9 months to you!

We used preseed last month, but I think we'll try the cups this cycle!!


----------



## haj624

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. So I'm on cd 8....I have a lot of cm today... Hopefully from the h&c!! Dh and I start bding today! Fingers crossed!!!

Congrats DaniJean!!:baby:


----------



## Dancinnurse

Just got my bfp yesterday!:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## josephine3

Great news dancinnurse! congrats x


----------



## abitjaded

@bekkyboo - Welcome!! This Link will give you every acronym you'd ever want to know for fertility, and quite a few that you'll never see used!

@haj624 - Hope they work out for both of us!! :dust:

@Dancinnurse - Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

WELCOME BEKKYBOO! 
CONGRATS DANCIN!!!
We HAVE 49 BFPS... WHO IS GOING TO BE LUCKY NUMBER 50?!?!?!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Af due tomorrow... will she come? I feel like she probably will :( but we shall see...
Maybe I will be lucky number 50 after all lol... a girl can dream! Xx


----------



## josephine3

come on kitcat you can do it! Get our team its 50th bfp!! fx'd for no show tomorrow xxx


----------



## kitcatbaby

I'm very doubtful as I got a bfn yesterday but anything is possible :) would be cool to be #50! Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

:dust:I think dancin is #50 as I am not on the bfp list! 2012 baby has 50 bfps yay!! Baby dust x x


----------



## MommyDream

Congrats dancinnurse!!!


----------



## Rigi.kun

Congratulations Dancinnurse, happy and healthy 9 months to you


----------



## TheAnie

Congrats to all the new BFP's! Woo! 

Sorry for the ladies that were knocked out by the witch.


AFM, either six or seven dpo and just trying to keep myself busy and distracted so as not to think about it too much. Expecting my period before the end of November. This was a longer cycle than I've had recently. Despite my doses of reality I'm keeping my fingers crossed. We did most everything right this cycle. If not: OKAY. I'll take a month or two to focus more on my weight loss goals. I only have 7-10lbs to goal but may want to lose a bit more than that. So it's one or the other and I refuse to let either get me down.


----------



## miss_nat84

Congrats to all the lovelies that got their bfp's :D h&h 9 months to you all :D


----------



## kitcatbaby

I can feel her coming. It's the witch :( she will be here in the morning I reckon. This is just shit! Had enough now. I've been patient, surely its my turn now. Sorry for the rant girls xx


----------



## Goody82710

kitcatbaby said:


> I can feel her coming. It's the witch :( she will be here in the morning I reckon. This is just shit! Had enough now. I've been patient, surely its my turn now. Sorry for the rant girls xx

I feel your pain KitKat.. this TTC game can be quite stressful! I am in the same boat... AF was due today. She didn't show, but I have low cramps like she may come anytime :( However, we can't give up hope until she comes!! xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

Goody82710 said:


> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> I can feel her coming. It's the witch :( she will be here in the morning I reckon. This is just shit! Had enough now. I've been patient, surely its my turn now. Sorry for the rant girls xx
> 
> I feel your pain KitKat.. this TTC game can be quite stressful! I am in the same boat... AF was due today. She didn't show, but I have low cramps like she may come anytime :( However, we can't give up hope until she comes!! xxClick to expand...

Aw I hope she stays away for you hun! I keep thinking she has arrived but every time I go to the bathroom to check its just cm ? Sorry tmi lol. Ttc is just horrible! I wish a little green light came on when we are preggo lol would be so much easier! Xx


----------



## HisGrace

Dancinnurse said:


> Just got my bfp yesterday!:happydance::cloud9:

Yay! :dance:


----------



## wantanerd

I made it to 12 weeks today. One more week to go and I am in my second trimester. I have a lot to be thankful for this year. 

I hope we have tons of BFP's announced during the holidays.


----------



## rosabelle

congrats to all those with BFP's!!

future! thats awesome news!! so happy for you

MrsMM: good luck! i hope you catch that egg x

Haj: i had a similar cycle last month.. 5 days late and every symptom in the world..but the the witch showed her face.. it really devastates you hey.. 
i dont have any tips really.. im just using opks, charting and keeping my fingers crossed.. :)

bekky: welcome! the ladies here are real lovely.. its nice to have all their support :flower:

Jo: i was on the moonstone thread aswell but i lost my moonstone and havent bought a new one so kinda lost interest.. i should really find it, im sure its around here somewhere :shrug:

Wantanerd: congrats!!!! what a good milestone to reach :) x

i hope the awful witch stays away ladies.. 

AFM: nothing exciting really.. had a dip on 9dpo so either im going back to my normal 31day cycle or?? 
i dont have my hopes up.. not feeling it at all this month.. but thats ok.. just cruising along :)


----------



## minni2906

wantanerd; that's great news!! :thumbup:

Still no AF here. Every passing day I'm more certain it's the depo...


----------



## kitcatbaby

Mmmmm interesting development... af is a no show so far :) its weird cos everything says she should be here... my boobs have shrank back to normal size and got cramps. Even feel like I'm leaking a bit sorry tmi but its just white cm. And I've run out of tests so can't even poas. I was so convinced the witch was coming I didn't buy more. I'm sure she will arrive sometime today. Xx


----------



## Rigi.kun

Fingers crossed you have a sticky bean in there kitcat


----------



## jen1019

Congrats to all of the BFP's out there. I hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months ahead of you :) I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of you in the TWW. 

AFM: DH wasn't feeling great and wasn't up for BD Friday or Saturday. I had EWCM on Saturday, so I was rather bummed. We did BD yesterday. I had a rise in temperature today, so I am leaning towards possible O tomorrow, but it wasn't over the coverline. I guess we will see how tomorrow's temp goes! I have a feeling it's going to be a long two weeks :dohh:

Happy Monday to all of you fabulous ladies!


----------



## josephine3

OOoh keep us updated kitacat I hope she doesnt show for you! 
I have been trying and failing to get the oh into bed over this ov weekend grr!!!!


----------



## jen1019

josephine3 said:


> OOoh keep us updated kitacat I hope she doesnt show for you!
> I have been trying and failing to get the oh into bed over this ov weekend grr!!!!

Josephine, I had the same problem with DH. I don't know why! It's never an issue, except when I need him to be up for it... :haha: It's made me rather doubtful about this cycle, but keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## opaque1997

jen1019 said:


> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> OOoh keep us updated kitacat I hope she doesnt show for you!
> I have been trying and failing to get the oh into bed over this ov weekend grr!!!!
> 
> Josephine, I had the same problem with DH. I don't know why! It's never an issue, except when I need him to be up for it... :haha: It's made me rather doubtful about this cycle, but keeping my fingers crossed!Click to expand...

DH and I had lots of conversations about what would make this more enjoyable for him - as he's not an on demand guy either.. I think for him knowing its "the day" turns him off a bit - and of course on "the day" I'm all ramped up with hormones so I often forget he's not a light switch ;) So I've learned what makes it more fun for him.. :)


----------



## jen1019

opaque1997 said:


> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> OOoh keep us updated kitacat I hope she doesnt show for you!
> I have been trying and failing to get the oh into bed over this ov weekend grr!!!!
> 
> Josephine, I had the same problem with DH. I don't know why! It's never an issue, except when I need him to be up for it... :haha: It's made me rather doubtful about this cycle, but keeping my fingers crossed!Click to expand...
> 
> DH and I had lots of conversations about what would make this more enjoyable for him - as he's not an on demand guy either.. I think for him knowing its "the day" turns him off a bit - and of course on "the day" I'm all ramped up with hormones so I often forget he's not a light switch ;) So I've learned what makes it more fun for him.. :)Click to expand...

Opaque, I've noticed this as well. Not that it takes much to get him going, but I know that knowing the nitty gritty details aren't very exciting for him. I tried to make it as fun as possible for him. The thing is, we really want a baby, but I also know that is still needs to be enjoyable and intimate for us and NOT like a chore. I'm glad others can relate, though!


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome :wave: to all the new joinees!!! I hope you get a sticky BFP soon! :dust:

ROSA, yeah, your chart is looking good. GL :dust:

CONGRATS :happydance: to all the new BFPs that we got since I was here last on Friday! Wishing you all a H&H 9 mos!!! 

KITCAT, I hope AF is staying far far away!!! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD16, OV is definitely approaching... Donations Tomorrow morning, 1 down 4 to go!!! CD16, CD17, CD18, CD20, and CD23 here we come!!! My cervix has also begun to soften and move. CM is looking good. I was hoping not to OV until CD18/19 and so far so good so I won't complain if OV starts any time this week!! FXD! I have been on my green tea, grapefruit juice, vitamins, eating, and sleep. Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Courtmarie19

I want in this group!


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies! I haven't chatted with you in a while, but I may have a B(Thin)P.. It is thin, but has pink to it.. I'm not getting excited yet.. Let me know what you think.. 

Thank You!! :flower:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/805457-do-you-think-need-your-opinion.html


----------



## Rigi.kun

I had a look, and yes while faint, I believe that they are definitly positives. My first positive was very very faint


----------



## Heather11

Awww yay! I am hoping for a 2012 baby too!!!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Old witchy caught up with me tonight girls. Thought she would! Onwards and upwards into cycle #9. Got a gynae app on 12 December to look for endo. Do you think I should mention that we have been ttc for 9months? Is that long enough to warrant further investigation? Xx


----------



## Courtmarie19

Kitcatbaby--keep your chin up honey I'm crossing my fingers for you on cycle #9


----------



## kitcatbaby

Thanks love. It's getting me down now. I am so ready for my bfp xx


----------



## Heather11

kitcatbaby said:


> Thanks love. It's getting me down now. I am so ready for my bfp xx

Baby dust heading your way!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Thanks hun I appreciate that xx


----------



## Courtmarie19

sending you :dust: 

I am testing tomorrow and I am terrified.


----------



## kitcatbaby

Courtmarie19 said:


> sending you :dust:
> 
> I am testing tomorrow and I am terrified.

Best of luck for tomorrow hun. Hope its a bfp x


----------



## Courtmarie19

thanks sweetie me too..but sadly im doubtful..i feel like i hype myself up every month :(


----------



## Heather11

Courtmarie19 said:


> thanks sweetie me too..but sadly im doubtful..i feel like i hype myself up every month :(

Eeeek so exciting best of luck to you!!


----------



## rosabelle

sorry AF got you Kitcat, i deff think its worth bringing up that you have been trying... even if its just a conversation and nothing happens, s/he may have some advice :)


----------



## Dancinnurse

Wow Im number 50 Sweet!!


----------



## Courtmarie19

I doubt I'll be able to sleep tonight :-(


----------



## haj624

rosabelle said:


> congrats to all those with BFP's!!
> 
> future! thats awesome news!! so happy for you
> 
> MrsMM: good luck! i hope you catch that egg x
> 
> Haj: i had a similar cycle last month.. 5 days late and every symptom in the world..but the the witch showed her face.. it really devastates you hey..
> i dont have any tips really.. im just using opks, charting and keeping my fingers crossed.. :)
> 
> bekky: welcome! the ladies here are real lovely.. its nice to have all their support :flower:
> 
> Jo: i was on the moonstone thread aswell but i lost my moonstone and havent bought a new one so kinda lost interest.. i should really find it, im sure its around here somewhere :shrug:
> 
> Wantanerd: congrats!!!! what a good milestone to reach :) x
> 
> i hope the awful witch stays away ladies..
> 
> AFM: nothing exciting really.. had a dip on 9dpo so either im going back to my normal 31day cycle or??
> i dont have my hopes up.. not feeling it at all this month.. but thats ok.. just cruising along :)

It just messes with your mind so much...i wish after we o we just know like hey the egg is fertilized or not instead of driving ourselves crazy


----------



## haj624

kitcat im sry af got you...shes the worst:wacko:


----------



## Courtmarie19

Another :bfn: :'(


----------



## jen1019

KITKAT- Sorry to hear that AF caught up with you. I know how horrible that feeling is when you are trying to be hopeful.

COURTMARIE- I know exactly what you mean about getting your hopes up. I feel that way, cycle after cycle... I'm trying not to be too hopeful this cycle, that way if it doesn't happen I won't feel so let down. :hugs:

DANCINNURSE- Congrats hun! So happy that you got your BFP!

And as for me: I'm 2DPO now, so my waiting has just begun. I'm going to try not to read into every little symptom, and will probably begin testing around 10DPO. A little over a week left. I am hoping that with the holidays, and my Black Friday shopping that it will keep my mind off of it a bit more. Here's to hoping that works! Anyone else just beginning the 2WW?


----------



## josephine3

opaque1997 said:


> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> OOoh keep us updated kitacat I hope she doesnt show for you!
> I have been trying and failing to get the oh into bed over this ov weekend grr!!!!
> 
> Josephine, I had the same problem with DH. I don't know why! It's never an issue, except when I need him to be up for it... :haha: It's made me rather doubtful about this cycle, but keeping my fingers crossed!Click to expand...
> 
> DH and I had lots of conversations about what would make this more enjoyable for him - as he's not an on demand guy either.. I think for him knowing its "the day" turns him off a bit - and of course on "the day" I'm all ramped up with hormones so I often forget he's not a light switch ;) So I've learned what makes it more fun for him.. :)Click to expand...

I dont even tell him when its time as that would really put him off he's very much ntnp still! Grrr.. i just know we've missed it this cycle and after the suspected m/c too i wanted to make the most of the extra fertility!!

Sorry about the bfn courtmarie19!!

kitcat - so sorry af got u :(.. why is your doc testing for endo anyways if you;ve not said you're ttc? Just wondered sorry if being nosey! And how do you have your own gyno in the uk? Sounds good! 

I think you should mention that you've been ttc they may not do a lot till a year though. 

wantabby those tests are looking good to me! It looks to have dried a bit fainter but I would say positive!!


----------



## TheAnie

Sorry to those ladies who got BFN's and struck by the witch.


I'm on CD30, which if this cycle was behaving normally would mean I should have started by now. But since I didn't O till at least CD21 I'm not expecting my period until at least Saturday. Ugh. Hello long cycle. Interestingly enough: no sore boobs. At all. I mean yeah they complain when I start poking at them. But otherwise good to go. Hell, I carried in two cases of water and ten cases of soda yesterday(we're getting stocked for the Holidays) and my boobs were fine. It's the weirdest thing because I always get sore boobs. Well at least for the last two years. I'm not symptom spotting, I mean how can I? I have none! But I'm hoping my lack of symptoms is a good sign. Though, two days ago I kept having the weirdest sensation off and on. I've seen those who have become pregnant describing a pulling sensation just behind their belly buttons. I kept feeling that. I'm well aware this could be anything and thus nothing though and am ignoring it.


----------



## kitcatbaby

josephine3 said:


> opaque1997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> OOoh keep us updated kitacat I hope she doesnt show for you!
> I have been trying and failing to get the oh into bed over this ov weekend grr!!!!
> 
> Josephine, I had the same problem with DH. I don't know why! It's never an issue, except when I need him to be up for it... :haha: It's made me rather doubtful about this cycle, but keeping my fingers crossed!Click to expand...
> 
> DH and I had lots of conversations about what would make this more enjoyable for him - as he's not an on demand guy either.. I think for him knowing its "the day" turns him off a bit - and of course on "the day" I'm all ramped up with hormones so I often forget he's not a light switch ;) So I've learned what makes it more fun for him.. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I dont even tell him when its time as that would really put him off he's very much ntnp still! Grrr.. i just know we've missed it this cycle and after the suspected m/c too i wanted to make the most of the extra fertility!!
> 
> Sorry about the bfn courtmarie19!!
> 
> kitcat - so sorry af got u :(.. why is your doc testing for endo anyways if you;ve not said you're ttc? Just wondered sorry if being nosey! And how do you have your own gyno in the uk? Sounds good!
> 
> I think you should mention that you've been ttc they may not do a lot till a year though.
> 
> wantabby those tests are looking good to me! It looks to have dried a bit fainter but I would say positive!!Click to expand...

I have been referred to the hospital gynae by my gp after 4years of chronic pelvic pain. They're looking for endo because it runs in my family and because I have a few of the symptoms really causing me pain :( just want to get myself sorted and I'm sure it will only help me to get a bfp :) xx


----------



## josephine3

kitcat im sure it will help! Any investigations is good news it can all only help...

I think im out before iv even begun this month.. I think i may have ov'd this weekend and I just havent been able to get him into bed!! :dohh: He even caught me out and said 'is it the right time of the month or something, you're never normally this horny for this many days in a row.' oops. He said I was 'cheeky' for trying to get him into bed at the right time.. and 'tats all i want him for' oh dear. Iv been caught out! dammit. You ladies whose men know when you ov must find it difficult, they're delicate creatures really!! Mine is clueless, when I started trying to get him into bed at the weekend, he said 'aren't you on'? :dohh: 

Lol made me laugh how clueless he was! But then he must have figured it out deary me..


----------



## MrsMM24

KITCAT, sorry AF got you... :hugs: I think it is worth bringing up as well, especially since they are looking for Endo. Couldn't hurt. GL

COURT, sorry about the BFN, those stink, thats why I wait till I am late to test. GL :dust:

JEN, hang on in there Girl, the wait is the worst.... :dust:

WANTABBY, I commente on another thread, that should be celebrated as a BFP Hun, GL :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD17, Another donation in about 2 hours! 2 down 3 to go!!! CD17, CD18, CD20, and CD23 here we come!!! CM is looking good still and softcups are working lovely! Hoping I OV tonight or tomorrow! FXD! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## minni2906

kitcatbaby said:


> Old witchy caught up with me tonight girls. Thought she would! Onwards and upwards into cycle #9. Got a gynae app on 12 December to look for endo. Do you think I should mention that we have been ttc for 9months? Is that long enough to warrant further investigation? Xx

I'm sorry, I'm confused. Why does it matter if you're ttc? Endo doesn't warrant infertility... 


AFM; STILL no AF... but I'm pretty much positive I'm not preggo. This sucks.


----------



## josephine3

https://www.justmommies.com/getting...g-pregnant/best-time-to-get-pregnant?page=0,1

Nice bit if info on this page and page 2 about how dtd 3-4 days prior to ov is actually a better time than on the day of ov for concieving!! Glad I stumbled accross this cheered me up about my chances lol..

It also says that fertile cm is more important than timing!


----------



## josephine3

double post sorry


----------



## READY4OURBABY

futurephotos said:


> ladies, I got my 2nd blood draw today and HCG is 4,369! (I've more than doubled since Wed's at 1,700). I'm finally a bit relieved and can start believing things can go right for me this time!

Congrats thats awesome news!


----------



## rosabelle

Morning! 

Jo: that makes me feel a little better also.. as we only dtd for a few days leading up to O.. 

MrsMM: im stalking your chart! hehe.. hoping you catch that egg soon xx


AFM: no AF yet so im guessing my cycle is going to be longer like the last one... temps are a bit everywhere this month.. 
Feeling all the normal pre AF cramps and bbs pain so not thinking this is the month... but feeling ok about that for some reason... not sure why..


----------



## kitcatbaby

minni2906 said:


> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> Old witchy caught up with me tonight girls. Thought she would! Onwards and upwards into cycle #9. Got a gynae app on 12 December to look for endo. Do you think I should mention that we have been ttc for 9months? Is that long enough to warrant further investigation? Xx
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm confused. Why does it matter if you're ttc? Endo doesn't warrant infertility...
> 
> 
> AFM; STILL no AF... but I'm pretty much positive I'm not preggo. This sucks.Click to expand...

I just wondered whether I should bring up my ttc problems whilst I'm at the gynae so they can maybe start looking in to some fertility tests for me. The endo tests are really just a precaution cos I've been suffering from nasty pelvic pain for years and I've tested all clear for everything else :) 
Really hopeful that its not endo and that they can do some tests to see if there's a reason why I haven't got a bfp yet. Fxd I will get some answers at my appointment on 12th December. Xx


----------



## READY4OURBABY

DaniJean said:


> I can't tell any family or friends yet but had to share this with my b&b pals....want to make sure it sticks but I got my :bfp:this morning at 8 dpo! I can't believe it and I still don't believe it's real! But I can tell you that clomid works! First round! Praying that everything goes well and this bean sticks! I'm due August 3, 2012, three days before my two year anniversary! :dance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:CONGRATS:happydance::happydance:


----------



## haj624

Hi ladies!! Well I'm CD10 and i went for my follicle check today. I had one follicle and it was 26mm Is that good? I had two last time but they were 18mm and 21cm at cd11. So I'm hoping this one will be a keeper. The dr told me I'll be O anytime...so i walked in the door from the doctor and !! lol. fxd!!


----------



## wantanerd

My biggest follicle I got was 26mm and that was the month I got pregnant. My other ones were 20-22mm. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Rigi.kun

josephine3 said:


> https://www.justmommies.com/getting...g-pregnant/best-time-to-get-pregnant?page=0,1
> 
> Nice bit if info on this page and page 2 about how dtd 3-4 days prior to ov is actually a better time than on the day of ov for concieving!! Glad I stumbled accross this cheered me up about my chances lol..
> 
> It also says that fertile cm is more important than timing!

With out fertile CM the little swimmers don't stand much of a chance of surviving.



haj624 said:


> Hi ladies!! Well I'm CD10 and i went for my follicle check today. I had one follicle and it was 26mm Is that good? I had two last time but they were 18mm and 21cm at cd11. So I'm hoping this one will be a keeper. The dr told me I'll be O anytime...so i walked in the door from the doctor and !! lol. fxd!!

With what Wantanerd said that sounds like very very good news indeed. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## minni2906

kitcatbaby said:


> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> Old witchy caught up with me tonight girls. Thought she would! Onwards and upwards into cycle #9. Got a gynae app on 12 December to look for endo. Do you think I should mention that we have been ttc for 9months? Is that long enough to warrant further investigation? Xx
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm confused. Why does it matter if you're ttc? Endo doesn't warrant infertility...
> 
> 
> AFM; STILL no AF... but I'm pretty much positive I'm not preggo. This sucks.Click to expand...
> 
> I just wondered whether I should bring up my ttc problems whilst I'm at the gynae so they can maybe start looking in to some fertility tests for me. The endo tests are really just a precaution cos I've been suffering from nasty pelvic pain for years and I've tested all clear for everything else :)
> Really hopeful that its not endo and that they can do some tests to see if there's a reason why I haven't got a bfp yet. Fxd I will get some answers at my appointment on 12th December. XxClick to expand...

Oh. I got it now. Sorry. But I hope it's not endo too. My sister has endo. She was diagnosed in 2004, and has had at least 5 surgeries. She has a VERY severe case though.


----------



## jen1019

READY4OURBABY said:


> DaniJean said:
> 
> 
> I can't tell any family or friends yet but had to share this with my b&b pals....want to make sure it sticks but I got my :bfp:this morning at 8 dpo! I can't believe it and I still don't believe it's real! But I can tell you that clomid works! First round! Praying that everything goes well and this bean sticks! I'm due August 3, 2012, three days before my two year anniversary! :dance:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:CONGRATS:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Congrats DaniJean! I'm so excited for you :happydance: I'm so glad you got your :bfp:


----------



## MrsMM24

ROSA, thanks, stalk away. I am feeling like you this cycle, my temps are all over the place, but I am ok, as I think I have a chance, not sure why though... :dust:

HAJ, yes, that is good, I have heard anything over 20 is ideal so.... GL :sex: and :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD18, Ok, donations are tiring me and my chart doesn't indicate OV yet, so, next donation is CD20, and CD23!!! Could have missed the surge with the OPK as my CM is now creamy, but my temp hasn't dropped so I will assume I am still fertile. Hoping I OV tonight! FXD! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## jen1019

MRSMM24- Patience is a virtue! One that I don't particularly posess :haha: I'm wishing you luck. 

AFM: I'm 3DPO, and my temps have confirmed OV date. I changed over to fertility friend from countdown to pregnancy- I like their setup a lot better. I have a good feeling this month. But we weren't able to BD much around OV, so I'm not really sure... will just continue waiting, and hope that the holidays distract me from the waiting!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

MRS W- IDK how I missed you! i feel like im slacking! Stepping up my game NOW! :D

COURTMARIE-WECOME :hi: I know exactly how you feel! I convince myself im preggo everysingle month! Its aweful!
HEATHER- WELCOME :hi:

KITKAT-DAMNIT! My hopes were sky high for you love!!! :hugs:

ANIE- FX'D :dust:

JO-Turn on the charm!!! lol! ;) I swear i give more head around O time bc i know that will get him where he needs to be... lmao!

MRSM-IDKY but I am addicted to your journey... Like beyond stalker... lol i sound like a creeper :blush:

AFM- Okay, Ive been on metformin for 9 days now. up to 1000mg as of yesterday. Started af 2 days after i started met! weightloss+met= awesome! :D So I actually just stopped spotting... it was a terribly long and rought af... usually its only about 4 days so a 7day cycle killed. SOOOO... just waiting for ov basically... As for my weightloss... im kinda stuck at 15 pounds, and i think with thanksgiving and christmas my goal is going to be not to gain... Im going to watch my choices but I doubt im going to lose. Also I go to the University gym... which will be closed from dec 9 to jan 9. I WILL NOT HIT 300 EVER AGAIN!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thank you xx GL this month x


----------



## jen1019

MRS W- Out of curiousity, when were you married? Was it May 14th of this year? That's when me and DH got married :happydance:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Ladies I have just watched 'the great sperm race'. Have any of you UK ladies seen it? It was brilliant and very emotional but it has honestly made me wonder how the bloody hell anybody manages to get pregnant against those odds! Out of 250million swimmers only 2 (!) actually managed to get to the egg at the right time. And that was assuming the woman has EWCM and didn't even mention the egg implanting lol. Our bodies are truly amazing eh? 
Worth a watch if you get chance ladies it is full of interesting facts and I thought I really knew my stuff when it came to ttc. 
Babydust to all xx


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Well ladies, I'm going to be talking to hubby about it tonight, but it looks like if I don't get a BFP this cycle, I'm going to take a break from TTC for 3 months.

Between my cholesterol and some other problems, I just think it's the right thing to do. I want to do this right, and I just feel like there are too many signs. I got for a cholesterol recheck in February, if I get the all clear at that point, then we will start TTC again.

Plus I figure if I lose some weight & get healthy it will make my chances of conceiving that much better!


----------



## rosabelle

so i got home from work and had one test staring at me in the drawer.. i didnt think it would be anything because i havent been feeling anything and its not fmu but... i got my first ever BFP!!it came up in 30 seconds!! i am shaking! about to go buy more tests but i needed to tell u girls..:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0391.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## morri

That stick is looking great Rosa Congras :D and a happy and healthy 8.5 months :D


----------



## SarahAK

rosabelle said:


> so i got home from work and had one test staring at me in the drawer.. i didnt think it would be anything because i havent been feeling anything and its not fmu but... i got my first ever BFP!!it came up in 30 seconds!! i am shaking! about to go buy more tests but i needed to tell u girls..:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance: WOOHOO!!! :happydance::happydance:

Congratulations Rosabelle!!!

I always get so excited when I see a :bfp: though I'm still waiting for mine :D

All the best!!! 

~~**~~ STICKY VIBES ~~**~~


----------



## SarahAK

Girls.. which test should I use if I feel like testing at home tomorrow?? Beta is on the 28th anyway but you know how it can be around this time of 2WW.. :wacko: :wacko: 

Also, what do you think these symptoms mean?

I've been taking Cyclogest, 400mg thrice daily since 1 dpiui, on 11 dpiui (yesterday) I had light AF like cramps (since I have secondary amenorrhoea so I don't really have severe AF cramps as my cycles have to be induced, I had just some uncomfortable painful feeling). Then I started getting these twinges that would kind of make me jump a little, like tiny electric currents but a bit uncomfortable in my right nipple and in my tummy specifically behind my navel area radiating down to the area of my bladder. They lasted around a minute or two. Then I had some pangs of pain in my left breast as well (that could be Cyclogest, but I've been using it for 12 days now, why would I get the spontaneous pain NOW?). Could all this possibly be implantation?? Haven't had any implantation bleeding or anything. 

Today (12 dpiui) I'm feeling much better, tenderness in my breasts has decreased slightly (Not a good sign I think), I'm not feeling very exhausted like I have been recently (hmmm... not a good sign either), my blood pressure feels normal. Just some slight "twinges" in lower abdomen and lower back region.. could be a sign that AF is trying to push through and Cyclogest is stopping it? She should arrive on the 26th (14 dpiui - like the last time) but Cyclogest won't let her, right?

Till yesterday I had that "pregnant" kind of a feeling, feeling quite maternal and all. Today I don't feel that AT ALL. 

Ugh I just want it to be 16 dpiui already so that I can test (beta) and be done with it already.


----------



## MommyDream

rosabelle said:


> so i got home from work and had one test staring at me in the drawer.. i didnt think it would be anything because i havent been feeling anything and its not fmu but... i got my first ever BFP!!it came up in 30 seconds!! i am shaking! about to go buy more tests but i needed to tell u girls..:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

congrats Rosabelle!!!!:hugs:


----------



## haj624

Well ladies, I hope your all right about this big egg of mine lol

Congrats Rosabelle!!:baby::baby::baby::baby:

Happy Thanksgiving ladies!!


----------



## wantanerd

rosabelle said:


> so i got home from work and had one test staring at me in the drawer.. i didnt think it would be anything because i havent been feeling anything and its not fmu but... i got my first ever BFP!!it came up in 30 seconds!! i am shaking! about to go buy more tests but i needed to tell u girls..:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

What do doctors know anyways! Congrats! H&H nine months!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Woop woop rosabelle Congrats on that mega bfp!! H&H 9months doll xx


----------



## josephine3

Dani Jean and Rosabelle huge congratulations!!!! Oh its so nice that it came when you weren't expecting it too! its weird how you say you felt strangely calm about the whole thing this month, Mrs MM said this too, maybe she'll be next!!
Beautiful lines - how many dpo are you?? Hehe so excited for you and feeling better about my chances to as you said you only dtd before ov too!:thumbup:


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats Rosabelle!!!!!! SO exciting :D


----------



## rosabelle

thanks ladies! i just woke up and did a digi and yep still preggers :haha:
i was 14 dpo yesterday when i took the test.. i didnt think this was the month because i had a longer cycle (by a few days) last month and this one was looking similar.. 
the only thing that made me test was i was feeling a little shaky and dizzy yesterday and so so tired even though i slept the night through the night before. 
it is amazing how this month where i felt like it didnt matter if i got AF was the one i got a BFP! 
after being told by drs a few weeks ago that it more then likely wont happen on its own this was a nice surprise...

im praying for the rest of you ladies xxxxxx


----------



## omuk

Congratulations Rosabelle on your bfp! wow thats great news and i am so happy for you. 

Hope we will also catch the :dust:

AFM i went for an HSG this month and good news my tubes are open. Weird thing is i always have painful ovulation on either CD12 or 13 but this time only dull ache on both sides. Am now scared that maybe i did not ovulate. bd on cd12, 14 and 15. After that DH had to go for a trip so no more bd after that. 

I have regular 28 day cycle like clockwork. Do i still have a chance?

Been kind of moody today and dont even want to call DH to find out how he is. Just want to spend the weekend indoors. Here in Dubai the Weekend is Friday and Saturday. Hooray i dont have to go to work until sunday.

Wish us all :dust:


----------



## josephine3

What were your symptoms rosabelle??

Sounds like you have a good chance omuk!

And me.. well I am still trying to pinpoint ov, I didnt have enough opks this month but it was getting darker on cd 17 in the morning, then about the same on cd18 morning... do you think i missed the surge on the cd 17 evening? I did notice an increase in cm on cd 19 and 20, i wouldnt call it ewcm, but im starting to think its the closest i get, its wet and slippery.. hmm.. anyone when do u think i ovulated? Any opinions welcome! 

No bd since cd13 tho :(... think Im out for the month?

(even if Im out I still need to try and figure out ov for next cycle.. stock up on opks when i get paid!)

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

rosabelle said:


> so i got home from work and had one test staring at me in the drawer.. i didnt think it would be anything because i havent been feeling anything and its not fmu but... i got my first ever BFP!!it came up in 30 seconds!! i am shaking! about to go buy more tests but i needed to tell u girls..:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATS!!!!! have a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## Mrs W 11

jen1019 said:


> MRS W- Out of curiousity, when were you married? Was it May 14th of this year? That's when me and DH got married :happydance:

Hi Jen, yes we got married 14th may this year too! Feels like time has flown since, over 6 months ago already x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ps congrats dani Jean and rosabelle - yay!! Xxx


----------



## jen1019

Congrats Jean and Rosabelle! How awesome for both of you. You must be so excited! I hope that you will both have a happy and healthy nine months ahead :happydance:

MRS W- I had a feeling! I agree that the last six months have flown by. It doesn't feel like it has been that long at all. At the same time, we have been together for over six years now so it feels like we have been together forever.

AFM: I am 4DPO, so I have a ways to go before testing. Feeling pretty good, a little cramping, lower than menstrual cramps. Not sure this will be my cycle, but my sister gave me some preseed for my next cycle. She had an unopened box from when she was trying to conceive. We will see if that will do the trick. It's been a busy Thanksgiving and I'll be off shopping my heart away soon. Should keep me distracted :)


----------



## rosabelle

josephine3 said:


> What were your symptoms rosabelle??
> 
> Sounds like you have a good chance omuk!
> 
> And me.. well I am still trying to pinpoint ov, I didnt have enough opks this month but it was getting darker on cd 17 in the morning, then about the same on cd18 morning... do you think i missed the surge on the cd 17 evening? I did notice an increase in cm on cd 19 and 20, i wouldnt call it ewcm, but im starting to think its the closest i get, its wet and slippery.. hmm.. anyone when do u think i ovulated? Any opinions welcome!
> 
> No bd since cd13 tho :(... think Im out for the month?
> 
> (even if Im out I still need to try and figure out ov for next cycle.. stock up on opks when i get paid!)
> 
> Thanks for any advice!

If you o'd on CD17 then you could still be in Jo.. i did get lots of CM after i o'd this cycle aswell.. 
actually that was one of my 'symptoms', i had CM nearly everyday after O and thats not normal for me. 
On 13dpo i had itchy bbs and they felt HUGE for a few days... 
other then that i really had nothing else.. i have slight cramping now but it just feels like AF may come... but thats apparently normal..


----------



## TheAnie

Congrats Rosabelle!


----------



## mrs_bear

You can add me to the TTC for a 2012 baby!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Any of you ladies tried a ttc psychic reading? On the spur of the moment I just ordered one from gail. Am I an idiot? I'm pretty sceptical but really felt the need to get one. It was only a fiver  silly or not?! Xx


----------



## Heather11

rosabelle said:


> so i got home from work and had one test staring at me in the drawer.. i didnt think it would be anything because i havent been feeling anything and its not fmu but... i got my first ever BFP!!it came up in 30 seconds!! i am shaking! about to go buy more tests but i needed to tell u girls..:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Congrats to you!!!! That is so exciting!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## karry1412

Hey gals. Can I join too? Hope to join the top list before too long! :dust: to all!


----------



## staciababy

I want a 2012 baby!!! Add me to the list please!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

*UPDATED!*

I am on cd 10. When should I start opking?!?! i only have 14 left and no money for more! gahhhh!


----------



## josephine3

rosabelle said:


> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> What were your symptoms rosabelle??
> 
> Sounds like you have a good chance omuk!
> 
> And me.. well I am still trying to pinpoint ov, I didnt have enough opks this month but it was getting darker on cd 17 in the morning, then about the same on cd18 morning... do you think i missed the surge on the cd 17 evening? I did notice an increase in cm on cd 19 and 20, i wouldnt call it ewcm, but im starting to think its the closest i get, its wet and slippery.. hmm.. anyone when do u think i ovulated? Any opinions welcome!
> 
> No bd since cd13 tho :(... think Im out for the month?
> 
> (even if Im out I still need to try and figure out ov for next cycle.. stock up on opks when i get paid!)
> 
> Thanks for any advice!
> 
> If you o'd on CD17 then you could still be in Jo.. i did get lots of CM after i o'd this cycle aswell..
> actually that was one of my 'symptoms', i had CM nearly everyday after O and thats not normal for me.
> On 13dpo i had itchy bbs and they felt HUGE for a few days...
> other then that i really had nothing else.. i have slight cramping now but it just feels like AF may come... but thats apparently normal..Click to expand...

Thanks... managed to dtd cd21 too lol. still having lots of cm.. what colour was it rosabelle if you dont mind me asking? hehe.. mine is sorta milky now..


kitcat - i would love to try a psychic reading tho Im not a great believer it would be fun... but I know the oh would absolutely kill me!!! he hates stuff like that.. he's less than impressed with my moonstone bracelet!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Lol I've not told my oh for fear of being laughed at or called ridiculous lol. Will let you know what she says and will be so impressed if she's right! Xx


----------



## josephine3

can you order them just online to your email? I thought something might come through tho door... thats how he saw my moonstone bracelet and asked about it - otherwise he would never notice a new bracelet lol
Cant wait to hear what she says!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Yeah its all done through email. I do believe in the supernatural but have never been much of a believer in psychics but the reviews seem really good so I've ordered one. I'm really excited to get the reading! How sad lol x


----------



## Rigi.kun

rosabelle said:


> so i got home from work and had one test staring at me in the drawer.. i didnt think it would be anything because i havent been feeling anything and its not fmu but... i got my first ever BFP!!it came up in 30 seconds!! i am shaking! about to go buy more tests but i needed to tell u girls..:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Very exciting news :happydance: happy and healthy 9 months to you :) It's always wonderful when the dr's get it wrong and we get there on our own (or with minimal help)


----------



## josephine3

kitcatbaby said:


> Yeah its all done through email. I do believe in the supernatural but have never been much of a believer in psychics but the reviews seem really good so I've ordered one. I'm really excited to get the reading! How sad lol x

Oooh i want one Im so tempted now, my oh would KILL me if he found out tho for wasting money! what do i search the internet for? fertility readings?


----------



## kitcatbaby

I got mine from psychic123uk.co.uk which is quite a reputable site apparently. It was only a fiver so I thought why not?! Just a bit of fun really I suppose but if she's right I will freak out big time lol xx


----------



## josephine3

I just thought are we allowed to discuss readings in here or do we have to go to the special forum? maybe its ok if its part of another thread and not just spam on the boards

I just looked it up and one called brooke seems to have a lot of correct ones, someones made a list with lots of predictions, who made them and outcomes!


----------



## kitcatbaby

I'm not sure I think we are allowed to discuss it cos its part of this thread... hope so! 
No harm in getting one is there? What's the worst that could happen? It cost less than a packet of fags and can't be anywhere near as harmful surely?! 
Where you at now Jo? Feeling lucky this cycle? Xx


----------



## skeet9924

Cheri 222 does free ones .. They take a bit to get but she was right for me.. You can add her on Facebook.. Her friend Suzanne was also right and she does free ones too.. You can find her through Cheri Facebook page


----------



## rosabelle

Rigi.kun said:


> rosabelle said:
> 
> 
> so i got home from work and had one test staring at me in the drawer.. i didnt think it would be anything because i havent been feeling anything and its not fmu but... i got my first ever BFP!!it came up in 30 seconds!! i am shaking! about to go buy more tests but i needed to tell u girls..:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Very exciting news :happydance: happy and healthy 9 months to you :) It's always wonderful when the dr's get it wrong and we get there on our own (or with minimal help)Click to expand...

thankyou!! it was so exciting to see that bfp after all the bad news we got from the doctor.. just hoping it all runs smoothly :)



josephine3 said:


> rosabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> What were your symptoms rosabelle??
> 
> Sounds like you have a good chance omuk!
> 
> And me.. well I am still trying to pinpoint ov, I didnt have enough opks this month but it was getting darker on cd 17 in the morning, then about the same on cd18 morning... do you think i missed the surge on the cd 17 evening? I did notice an increase in cm on cd 19 and 20, i wouldnt call it ewcm, but im starting to think its the closest i get, its wet and slippery.. hmm.. anyone when do u think i ovulated? Any opinions welcome!
> 
> No bd since cd13 tho :(... think Im out for the month?
> 
> (even if Im out I still need to try and figure out ov for next cycle.. stock up on opks when i get paid!)
> 
> Thanks for any advice!
> 
> If you o'd on CD17 then you could still be in Jo.. i did get lots of CM after i o'd this cycle aswell..
> actually that was one of my 'symptoms', i had CM nearly everyday after O and thats not normal for me.
> On 13dpo i had itchy bbs and they felt HUGE for a few days...
> other then that i really had nothing else.. i have slight cramping now but it just feels like AF may come... but thats apparently normal..Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks... managed to dtd cd21 too lol. still having lots of cm.. what colour was it rosabelle if you dont mind me asking? hehe.. mine is sorta milky now..
> 
> 
> kitcat - i would love to try a psychic reading tho Im not a great believer it would be fun... but I know the oh would absolutely kill me!!! he hates stuff like that.. he's less than impressed with my moonstone bracelet!!Click to expand...

it was milky! and still is! haha.. i keep freaking out thinking AF is coming but its just cm :haha:

oh and i had a psychic reading done a few months back aswell and she said
'i see either conceive or bfp in sept/oct this year and i see a girl"
and the cycle i conceived started in october... may just be a coincidence but its pretty interesting :)


----------



## TheAnie

Antsynewlywed said:


> *UPDATED!*
> 
> I am on cd 10. When should I start opking?!?! i only have 14 left and no money for more! gahhhh!

It honestly depends on when you typically ovulate. I tend to start testing on CD11. But I have also O'd as early as CD13.


----------



## Peters Pooky

I got a reading from psychic123 :) she was spot on for me!!!


----------



## morri

I have never had anything to do with anykind of spooks ;)


----------



## josephine3

kitcatbaby said:



> I'm not sure I think we are allowed to discuss it cos its part of this thread... hope so!
> No harm in getting one is there? What's the worst that could happen? It cost less than a packet of fags and can't be anywhere near as harmful surely?!
> Where you at now Jo? Feeling lucky this cycle? Xx


Hmm.. am not feeling too lucky as only got to dtd on a few days either said of ov - see previous post lol.. i wrote a long explanation the other night then internet died :dohh:
Hows the wait for ov are you nearly there yet?
rosabelle thats good news, who did you get yours from?


----------



## kitcatbaby

Ages away from Ov :( just finished af today though so that's good news :) seem to be a few positive reviews then ladies :) we shall see what she says... I'm guessing she'll get back to me on Monday now. You never know Jo... this month when you least expect it could be the month for you ;) Fxd! 
Xx


----------



## morri

kitcatbaby said:


> I'm not sure I think we are allowed to discuss it cos its part of this thread... hope so!
> No harm in getting one is there? What's the worst that could happen? It cost less than a packet of fags and can't be anywhere near as harmful surely?!
> Where you at now Jo? Feeling lucky this cycle? Xx

Oh that was introduced because it was taking a bit overhand. For people who havent got to do with spooks xD


----------



## kitcatbaby

Lol spooks  I plan to take it with a pinch of salt... unless she's right of course  xx


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Can someone take a look at my chart? I'm starting to get nervous that I won't ovulate. I already know my LP will be too short, so when I do decide to full on TTC, I'm going to have to take something.


----------



## DBZ34

Jen.Uh.Fur said:


> Can someone take a look at my chart? I'm starting to get nervous that I won't ovulate. I already know my LP will be too short, so when I do decide to full on TTC, I'm going to have to take something.

I wouldn't worry just yet. Some people just have long cycles. And a number of things can affect when you ovulate. And the time of ovulation can change from cycle to cycle. How do you know you have a short LP? If that is the case, you can take vitamin B complex to lengthen your LP when you're ready to TTC. :)


----------



## morri

Jen.Uh.Fur said:


> Can someone take a look at my chart? I'm starting to get nervous that I won't ovulate. I already know my LP will be too short, so when I do decide to full on TTC, I'm going to have to take something.

looks similar to mine earlier on, just wait a couple of more days and youll see .
youre only CD 18 you can ovulate much later than tat, I usally o areound day 20-21 , around and I have been oving as late as 28. It hasnt got anything to say. and if you think that your luteal phase maybe short(short means under ten days , then just ask your doctor whether they would agree and they'll give you something.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

But my cycles are only 28 days! That's what I am so worried about :(.


----------



## TheAnie

Cycle length can vary as well though. The length of each cycle is determined by when you ovulate in that cycle. Not on a strict "This person always has a 28 day cycle" idea. I ovulated on CD21 this cycle. And typically have a 13 day luteal phase. So that puts me at a 34 day cycle this month despite the fact that my average is 29 days. 

Do you see what I'm getting at?


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Ok, that makes me feel a bit better!

Isn't the minimum for a LP 10 days?


----------



## DBZ34

At least 9-10 days is needed for implantation and for the eggy to start producing enough hormones to call off AF.


----------



## TheAnie

10 is indeed consider on the short side and a doctor would recommend different things for lengthening the LP. 

I would really suggest you read Taking Charge of Your Fertility. It's a very informative book and very helpful for understanding your cycle and body. A friend of mine who is one of those lucky(or unlucky depending on the side of the coin you're on) girls who gets pregnant at the drop of a hat and she is learning soooooo much from TCOYF in terms of prevention. The more you know about how the female reproductive system the better off you are.


----------



## josephine3

Jen 28 days is a perfect cycles length!! Dont stress yourself until you have evidence! a lot of us would love to have a nice average 28day cycle :)


----------



## Wilsey

10 is the minimum but I guess if there are ways to extend it, it might be worth a shot!

Hope all you ladies are doing well and I just wanted to send some more :dust: your way xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

Feel like crap tonight. Sorry it's tmi but I've got thrush and my bits hurt baaaaaad! Especially after bd :( hope it buggers off before Ov in a week or so...


----------



## Rosered52

Oh my God, ladies, I just got a BFP. :happydance:

I'm shocked, kind of floating right now. I've had a terrible cold for the past few days, and it's rather masked my symptoms. Totally curbed my symptom spotting! I just got home from vacation, took a test with not-FMU, expected it to be a wasted test....I can't believe it!

Praying for this to go the distance!!!


----------



## TheAnie

Congrats Rosered! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Heather11

Rosered52 said:


> Oh my God, ladies, I just got a BFP. :happydance:
> 
> I'm shocked, kind of floating right now. I've had a terrible cold for the past few days, and it's rather masked my symptoms. Totally curbed my symptom spotting! I just got home from vacation, took a test with not-FMU, expected it to be a wasted test....I can't believe it!
> 
> Praying for this to go the distance!!!


YAY!!!!!! so excited for you!


----------



## wantanerd

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Rosered52

I'm going to call this a lucky thread.
:dust:


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats!!! :D


----------



## jmandrews

yay for all the 2012 babies!!!


----------



## haj624

Congrats Rosered!!!:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Rigi.kun

Rosered52 said:


> Oh my God, ladies, I just got a BFP. :happydance:
> 
> I'm shocked, kind of floating right now. I've had a terrible cold for the past few days, and it's rather masked my symptoms. Totally curbed my symptom spotting! I just got home from vacation, took a test with not-FMU, expected it to be a wasted test....I can't believe it!
> 
> Praying for this to go the distance!!!

Congratulations :happydance: have a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats!! :) H&H 9 months to you!! :)


----------



## josephine3

Congrats rosered!! Great news!! Maybe its the month for those with rose in their name lol. Kitcat I hope you feel better soon :(


----------



## morri

Congrats rose red :D


----------



## kitcatbaby

Congrats rosered great news :) xx


----------



## ferens06

This thread is just awesome :cloud9: congratulations to all the new BFPs, i cant keep up!


----------



## TheAnie

So I got a BFN yesterday (14dpo, cd35) and still have no sign of AF. No cramps, no heavy feeling, no sluggish feeling, no blood, nothing. I have my fingers and toes crossed because I just had such a good feeling about this month. I'm currently 15dpo, which would typically be two days late for me. The boobs, which started hurting like four days ago, are still all kinds of achey. One even feels bruised it's bothering me so bad. 

Here's hoping I'm one of those women who gets a negative HPT at 14dpo and then a positive at like 18dpo. I'm not ready to give up.


----------



## kandie

Yes! I love that there is a group for 2012 babies! Can I join? We've been trying for 6 months, hoping that any day now the stork will come by. Thank you!


----------



## likeaustralia

I got my BFP this morning!!! If all goes well, I'm due August 6, 2012!


----------



## jen1019

likeaustralia said:


> I got my BFP this morning!!! If all goes well, I'm due August 6, 2012!

Congrats! I am so excited for you! A happy and healthy 9 months to you :)

AFM: I'm trying to remain patient. Feel free to stalk my chart- I do have a cold, so am not sure if that is the reason for the 2nd rise in temps. Trying to wait til at least 10DPO to test, I'm due for AF this upcoming weekend, so we shall see. I feel hopeful, but not sure why as we didn't BD too much around OV. Good luck to everyone else waiting to test!:hugs:


----------



## morri

Congrats likeAustralia :D

Anie , I am sure you are one of the ones that get a positive by day 18 :D


----------



## morri

jen1019 said:


> likeaustralia said:
> 
> 
> I got my BFP this morning!!! If all goes well, I'm due August 6, 2012!
> 
> Congrats! I am so excited for you! A happy and healthy 9 months to you :)
> 
> AFM: I'm trying to remain patient. Feel free to stalk my chart- I do have a cold, so am not sure if that is the reason for the 2nd rise in temps. Trying to wait til at least 10DPO to test, I'm due for AF this upcoming weekend, so we shall see. I feel hopeful, but not sure why as we didn't BD too much around OV. Good luck to everyone else waiting to test!:hugs:Click to expand...

Guess who is trying to stay patient too :haha:
Also there are great charts out there who don't cost 80 $ or what not a year(bloody ripoff if you ask me ) mine hasnt got the best English translation yet and it is still some German parts but it costs only 99c a month.:) (and there are other free ones (opensoftware) too ^^


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats likeaustralia!!!! :D


----------



## omuk

jen1019 said:


> likeaustralia said:
> 
> 
> I got my BFP this morning!!! If all goes well, I'm due August 6, 2012!
> 
> Congrats! I am so excited for you! A happy and healthy 9 months to you :)
> 
> AFM: I'm trying to remain patient. Feel free to stalk my chart- I do have a cold, so am not sure if that is the reason for the 2nd rise in temps. Trying to wait til at least 10DPO to test, I'm due for AF this upcoming weekend, so we shall see. I feel hopeful, but not sure why as we didn't BD too much around OV. Good luck to everyone else waiting to test!:hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Jen. i am also hopeful that this will be the month. i am on the same cycle as you so am keeping FXD that we will all get our :bfp:

I just have AF like cramps and all the time i keep thinking AF will start early.

Wish everyone testing soon good luck.

:dust:


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats likeaustralia!! H& H 9 months!! :)


----------



## josephine3

wow great news likeaustralia!! yay :happydance: team 2012 is lookin up again on the bfp front!! They normally come in 3's one more left... 
Stay positive Jen! it could be you!


----------



## likeaustralia

Thanks so much for the kind words, everyone. DH and I are excited.. but a little nervous. Big changes are coming!


----------



## minni2906

congrats, likeaustralia!!
H&H 9 months to you!! :happydance:


----------



## josephine3

likeaustralia said:


> Thanks so much for the kind words, everyone. DH and I are excited.. but a little nervous. Big changes are coming!

They sure are! how exciting for you!
so much to do and plan!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hope everyone that celebrated Thanksgiving had a good one!

I see we have newbies here... :wave: welcome, ANTSY and us girls will be taking good care of you here.

CONGRATS again LIKEAUST!!! (already responded on testing thread)

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 6DPO (FF changed 1 day today), I had a doc appt today. Not much info, no bloodwork because I am TTC and only 6DPO and I could possibly be implanting, but made an appt for 3 weeks from now as my cycles have been crazy since July MC. So we shall see. I am not going to temp past 8DPO so 2 days is it (temp declining now) and I don't know if I am going to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) Last night I had to sleep with the fan as I was sooo hot! And on Friday, I slept for like 17 hours, Saturday I slept for about 12hours. I am having some weird cramping today so my nerves are bad. As well, last night, by brother, announced that they are pregnant, again, my nephew turns 1 tomorrow. I of course was and am happy but was soooo like man, when am I going to be blessed again.... However LIKEAUSTRALIA got her BFP so I am so very happy and concetrating on that. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Woop woop great news likeaustralia :) another bfp for team 2012 :) xx


----------



## josephine3

Mrs MM nice to see you I will be sending you lots of good luck in the next few days!! I am about 6dpo too so we can wait together! When are you testing?


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks JOSEPHINE!! I need it! I will send the same to you. I am testing on December 11th. I have a doc appt on Dec12th either way the pink lines go! :dust:


----------



## josephine3

Ooooh you're waiting a while then? I dont think I will be holding out that long. I want to test soon just for fun as I dont think I will feel too disappointed by a bfn just yet.. I dont think we have too much chance this month anyways but you never know! 

If my cycle gets shorter again like it did last time after my suspected mc then I may have caught the egg! And am hoping for the extra fertiliy after a chemical/mc theory!


----------



## likeaustralia

I just made my first prenatal appointment. It's for December 16th, so that's about 6.5 weeks. They said they'll confirm with a urine test and do a lot of talking/planning, no exam or anything else. Does that sound normal? (It doesn't sound _abnormal_ to me... I've just never done this before!)


----------



## opaque1997

likeaustralia said:


> I just made my first prenatal appointment. It's for December 16th, so that's about 6.5 weeks. They said they'll confirm with a urine test and do a lot of talking/planning, no exam or anything else. Does that sound normal? (It doesn't sound _abnormal_ to me... I've just never done this before!)

My g/f and I were just talking about how they do not want to do exams until 8-10 weeks now a days - so that sounds just about right ;)


----------



## wantanerd

Its completely normal. That's what i did with my OB. First there was a planning appt where they discussed what was coming up (bloodwork, tests, etc) then a few weeks later should be the first physical and ultrasound.


----------



## josephine3

wantanerd said:


> Its completely normal. That's what i did with my OB. First there was a planning appt where they discussed what was coming up (bloodwork, tests, etc) then a few weeks later should be the first physical and ultrasound.

When you say 'physical' what do you mean? What tests do they do?


----------



## wantanerd

usually if you haven't had a pap smear in a year, they will do that. They will do a pelvic exam and an ultrasound. They will go over any results of the bloodwork if you have gotten it done already (usually its STD testing, testing for ruebella antibodies, etc) and tell you what tests to expect before your next appt. 
They also do the generic stuff like take your blood pressure, listen to your heart beat, etc.


----------



## Rigi.kun

likeaustralia said:


> I got my BFP this morning!!! If all goes well, I'm due August 6, 2012!

Congratulations likeaustralia, happy and healthy 9 months to you.
Yeah first appointment is a confirmation appointment, if you go to your normal doctor they will be able to refer you to the maternity clinic once the pregnancy is confirmed. They generally don't get into the swing of U/S and other things until a little later just because the bean is so so tiny at the moment.


----------



## READY4OURBABY

likeaustralia said:


> I got my BFP this morning!!! If all goes well, I'm due August 6, 2012!

CONGRATS!! H&H 9 MONTHS TO YOU:happydance:


----------



## haj624

Question ladies...this is my first month charting BBT after your temps go up at ovulation are they not supposed to go down at all if you're pregnant?


----------



## Antsynewlywed

CONGRATS LIKE AUSRALIA!!! :D

MrsMM-30% of your ttc buddies have gotten their BFP's! lol I like them odds!


----------



## haj624

AFM: 4dpo...i feel like a cow today, I'm so bloated! I am gassy and have AF like back cramps. I keep getting weird little pains in my abdomen as well. Could any of this be from the clomid? Did anyone have symptoms like this around this time and got a :bfp:?


----------



## jmandrews

haj624 said:


> Question ladies...this is my first month charting BBT after your temps go up at ovulation are they not supposed to go down at all if you're pregnant?

they can go down you just dont what them to go below the red like that appears when you Ov is recorded. check out my chart :)


----------



## jmandrews

haj624 said:


> AFM: 4dpo...i feel like a cow today, I'm so bloated! I am gassy and have AF like back cramps. I keep getting weird little pains in my abdomen as well. Could any of this be from the clomid? Did anyone have symptoms like this around this time and got a :bfp:?

yes i had this with clomid. especially the first cycle. Your body isn't used to it. Your Ovaries are over stimulated. The 2nd month i was on it, it wasn't as bad. I had no symptoms when i got my BFP. Just relax and it will happen :) i got my bfp on my 2nd cycle of clomid...also i used preseed because the clomid dried me out a big mostly during my 1st round of clomid. i didnt use a lot just a little bit and i think it helped! lots and lots of dust for you!


----------



## karry1412

Rosered52 said:


> Oh my God, ladies, I just got a BFP. :happydance:

Congrats!! H&H 9 months to you! :hugs:



TheAnie said:


> So I got a BFN yesterday (14dpo, cd35) and still have no sign of AF. No cramps, no heavy feeling, no sluggish feeling, no blood, nothing. I have my fingers and toes crossed because I just had such a good feeling about this month. I'm currently 15dpo, which would typically be two days late for me. The boobs, which started hurting like four days ago, are still all kinds of achey. One even feels bruised it's bothering me so bad.
> 
> Here's hoping I'm one of those women who gets a negative HPT at 14dpo and then a positive at like 18dpo. I'm not ready to give up.

All my crossables are crossed for you!! You're not out yet! Keep us posted. :thumbup:



likeaustralia said:


> I got my BFP this morning!!! If all goes well, I'm due August 6, 2012!

Congrats & a H&H 9 months to you too!! :hugs:



jen1019 said:


> I feel hopeful, but not sure why as we didn't BD too much around OV. Good luck to everyone else waiting to test!:hugs:

It only takes once so try to stay positive - you never know!

AFM: Still about a week away from ov according to my phone app but we're bd-ing anyways - you never know! :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

KARRY, loving your positivity!

JOSEPHINE, I have to wait that long, AF has been unpredictable since the July MC. I have had 28-41 day cycles, OV has been CD17-20, nothing is normal so FF recommends waiting until the 12th but we have a doc appt already scheduled on that day so the day before will allow us to gather questions. I can't afford (financially or emotionally) to see too many BFNs as this is soooo costly so we will wait. We have been trying for a couple years now and BFNs never get acceptable.

LIKEAUSTR, YAY for 12/16!!! And yes, VERY normal, with both my PGs that is what they do. They usually wait to do a dating scan around 6-8 weeks and then see you in at 10/11 weeks for a proper scan. You are right on track!

HAJ, as long as your temps stays above coverline you are fine, infact it can dip below once and in some people's case, twice and still get a BFP. It means that the Progesterone is building and keeping temp up! It is soooo super early at 4DPO for anything, there is a pic I will attach, don't expect much around this time Hun! :dust:
https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388 The Path

ANTSY, I know right! I am loving it!! What a great bunch of mother's to be! We are next hun! :dust:

*AFM...*PLEASE stalk my chart.... 7DPO , the worst night of sleep. I was so hot, DW woke me because I was sweating and said I could turn fan on me. Twinges galore as well... I soooo hope this is some sign of a BFP. Tomorrow is last day of temping, I am not going to temp past 8DPO. Going to do all I can NOT to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) I hope I am blessed to join my brother this month with a BFP. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## likeaustralia

I am really hoping you get your BFP this cycle, MrsMM. I have this theory that if we do everything we normally do (make sure we have tampons/pads, buy extra OPKs, etc), that is when the BFP comes... Try to stay calm and think positive sticky bean thoughts this coming week. You're in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## jen1019

karry1412 said:


> Rosered52 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my God, ladies, I just got a BFP. :happydance:
> 
> Congrats!! H&H 9 months to you! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> TheAnie said:
> 
> 
> So I got a BFN yesterday (14dpo, cd35) and still have no sign of AF. No cramps, no heavy feeling, no sluggish feeling, no blood, nothing. I have my fingers and toes crossed because I just had such a good feeling about this month. I'm currently 15dpo, which would typically be two days late for me. The boobs, which started hurting like four days ago, are still all kinds of achey. One even feels bruised it's bothering me so bad.
> 
> Here's hoping I'm one of those women who gets a negative HPT at 14dpo and then a positive at like 18dpo. I'm not ready to give up.Click to expand...
> 
> All my crossables are crossed for you!! You're not out yet! Keep us posted. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> likeaustralia said:
> 
> 
> I got my BFP this morning!!! If all goes well, I'm due August 6, 2012!Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats & a H&H 9 months to you too!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> I feel hopeful, but not sure why as we didn't BD too much around OV. Good luck to everyone else waiting to test!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It only takes once so try to stay positive - you never know!
> 
> AFM: Still about a week away from ov according to my phone app but we're bd-ing anyways - you never know! :haha:Click to expand...

Kary- Thanks for the positivity! I'm feeling okay about everything :) I should know by this weekend whether I'll get my BFP this cycle or not, as mine normally run 26-27 days. Even if I don't get my BFP this cycle, it's more to look forward to next cycle!

Hope all of you ladies in the TWW are doing well! 

AFM- Feeling a bit crabby today- headache. I have had a bit of a cold and am getting over that, so that might be why my head is bothering me. Crampy, and just blah. I'd love to be in bed today! Just one of those days. going to wait until at least 11DPO to test, though I might try to wait til 13 or 14DPO. Originally was going to test at 10DPO but I think that's a bit early. When do you ladies normally test?


----------



## kitcatbaby

So I got my pregnancy psychic reading this morning and gail has predicted a boy conceived in January... now to wait and see if she's right  I will be so impressed if she is! :) babydust to all waiting xx


----------



## opaque1997

OK as I think the :witch: is knocking I'm looking for a basal thermometer - I'm in US and would love to do amazon (though not opposed to ebay) anyone have a good one? I want one that doesn't beep every 3 seconds (or is super quiet) as DH gets up later then me - and one that would allow me to read in the bathroom (either leave on and walk in - or remember last one)


----------



## haj624

jmandrews said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> AFM: 4dpo...i feel like a cow today, I'm so bloated! I am gassy and have AF like back cramps. I keep getting weird little pains in my abdomen as well. Could any of this be from the clomid? Did anyone have symptoms like this around this time and got a :bfp:?
> 
> yes i had this with clomid. especially the first cycle. Your body isn't used to it. Your Ovaries are over stimulated. The 2nd month i was on it, it wasn't as bad. I had no symptoms when i got my BFP. Just relax and it will happen :) i got my bfp on my 2nd cycle of clomid...also i used preseed because the clomid dried me out a big mostly during my 1st round of clomid. i didnt use a lot just a little bit and i think it helped! lots and lots of dust for you!Click to expand...

Thanks for all your advice hun!! How are you feeling??


----------



## READY4OURBABY

MrsMM24 said:


> KARRY, loving your positivity!
> 
> JOSEPHINE, I have to wait that long, AF has been unpredictable since the July MC. I have had 28-41 day cycles, OV has been CD17-20, nothing is normal so FF recommends waiting until the 12th but we have a doc appt already scheduled on that day so the day before will allow us to gather questions. I can't afford (financially or emotionally) to see too many BFNs as this is soooo costly so we will wait. We have been trying for a couple years now and BFNs never get acceptable.
> 
> LIKEAUSTR, YAY for 12/16!!! And yes, VERY normal, with both my PGs that is what they do. They usually wait to do a dating scan around 6-8 weeks and then see you in at 10/11 weeks for a proper scan. You are right on track!
> 
> HAJ, as long as your temps stays above coverline you are fine, infact it can dip below once and in some people's case, twice and still get a BFP. It means that the Progesterone is building and keeping temp up! It is soooo super early at 4DPO for anything, there is a pic I will attach, don't expect much around this time Hun! :dust:
> https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388 The Path
> 
> ANTSY, I know right! I am loving it!! What a great bunch of mother's to be! We are next hun! :dust:
> 
> *AFM...*PLEASE stalk my chart.... 7DPO , the worst night of sleep. I was so hot, DW woke me because I was sweating and said I could turn fan on me. Twinges galore as well... I soooo hope this is some sign of a BFP. Tomorrow is last day of temping, I am not going to temp past 8DPO. Going to do all I can NOT to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) I hope I am blessed to join my brother this month with a BFP. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:

that chart is very interesting!


----------



## MrsMM24

opaque1997 said:


> OK as I think the :witch: is knocking I'm looking for a basal thermometer - I'm in US and would love to do amazon (though not opposed to ebay) anyone have a good one? I want one that doesn't beep every 3 seconds (or is super quiet) as DH gets up later then me - and one that would allow me to read in the bathroom (either leave on and walk in - or remember last one)

WALMART has one for 8 bucks! Good Luck!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

*Opaque* I got mine from amazon. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003SLX2NU/ref=oh_o00_s00_i01_details It recalls the last reading... It beeps like 3-4 times i think at the end to say that its done but its not loud. My hubby has never noticed it. 

*MRSM* I hope so so bad :dust:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

So me and my scale(s) (i have 2) had an argumnet this morning. I weighed myself 6 times. 3 on each scale. My first scale i just purchased last month. It was like... $45 the second scale (which I was weighing myself on from the beginning of my weight loss) was $20
here are my weigh ins. 
Scale 1/ 1.) 293 2.)293 3.)293.8
Scale 2/ 4.)289.8 5.)291 6.)290 

GAHHHHH!!! WHAT DO I WEIGH?!?!?! what if I weigh myself 6 times every weigh in and then average it? IDK!!! someone help!!! the average this time is 291.8... 
Ill do my inches in a little bit :/


----------



## Wilsey

Antsy - that is so confusing!

It's on a hard surface rather than carpet eh? I would average - don't understand what else you can do since they are all different!


----------



## opaque1997

Thanks I ordered it :) NOw we'll see if it comes in time to help for this month or not :)


----------



## Antsynewlywed

*Wilsey*Yeah my tile bathroom floor. :( I would go outside and do it on the concrete but I weigh in naked :blush: :haha:

*Opaque* Awesome!!! :D


----------



## jen1019

opaque1997 said:


> Thanks I ordered it :) NOw we'll see if it comes in time to help for this month or not :)

Good luck! This is my first cycle charting BBT and I've found it very interesting, if not helpful with conception. GL! :) Mine beeps a few times at the end, I usually take my temp, then turn it off and roll over back in bed. I don't usually chart it until later in the morning. DH has only heard it once or twice- he gets up before me usually. Anyhow, I hope you find it as helpful/interesting as I have! :hugs:


----------



## minni2906

MrsMM24 said:


> opaque1997 said:
> 
> 
> OK as I think the :witch: is knocking I'm looking for a basal thermometer - I'm in US and would love to do amazon (though not opposed to ebay) anyone have a good one? I want one that doesn't beep every 3 seconds (or is super quiet) as DH gets up later then me - and one that would allow me to read in the bathroom (either leave on and walk in - or remember last one)
> 
> WALMART has one for 8 bucks! Good Luck!Click to expand...

I need one of these too. I might have to check out walmart! Love Walmart!!! :)


----------



## karry1412

jen1019 said:


> Even if I don't get my BFP this cycle, it's more to look forward to next cycle!

I know what you mean! I unfortunately got a BFN last time & while I was upset I was also really excited about starting another cycle of trying!



kitcatbaby said:


> So I got my pregnancy psychic reading this morning and gail has predicted a boy conceived in January... now to wait and see if she's right  I will be so impressed if she is! :) babydust to all waiting xx

Oh I hope so!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## rosabelle

wow!! congrats to all those BFPS! :)

Jo: sorry havent been on in a few daus, i had my reading done through Ruby from 'TTC baby love predicitons" 


Well i have a appointment with my specialist today that we booked 5 weeks ago and were supposed to be talking about IVF as it was going to be hard to us to conceive naturally :):):) so excited that i will be doing bloods instead! 

sending loads of baby dust to all you ladies.. this has been a lucky cycle by the looks of it :dust:


----------



## josephine3

Antsynewlywed said:


> So me and my scale(s) (i have 2) had an argumnet this morning. I weighed myself 6 times. 3 on each scale. My first scale i just purchased last month. It was like... $45 the second scale (which I was weighing myself on from the beginning of my weight loss) was $20
> here are my weigh ins.
> Scale 1/ 1.) 293 2.)293 3.)293.8
> Scale 2/ 4.)289.8 5.)291 6.)290
> 
> GAHHHHH!!! WHAT DO I WEIGH?!?!?! what if I weigh myself 6 times every weigh in and then average it? IDK!!! someone help!!! the average this time is 291.8...
> Ill do my inches in a little bit :/

Use the 1st scale and just use one scale to judge how much you are losing else you will drive yourself crazy!! Scale 1 at least comes up the same every time so you know what you are loosing


----------



## josephine3

kitkat - thats great news from the reading!! How exciting ! I cant wait to find out if it comes true, not long to wait for you! I saw on another thread about a site that does free readings as well will try and find the info for those who are interested....


----------



## Rigi.kun

Antsynewlywed said:


> So me and my scale(s) (i have 2) had an argumnet this morning. I weighed myself 6 times. 3 on each scale. My first scale i just purchased last month. It was like... $45 the second scale (which I was weighing myself on from the beginning of my weight loss) was $20
> here are my weigh ins.
> Scale 1/ 1.) 293 2.)293 3.)293.8
> Scale 2/ 4.)289.8 5.)291 6.)290
> 
> GAHHHHH!!! WHAT DO I WEIGH?!?!?! what if I weigh myself 6 times every weigh in and then average it? IDK!!! someone help!!! the average this time is 291.8...
> Ill do my inches in a little bit :/

I know that feeling. I've been tracking my weight so that if the doctor asks me how I've been going I have all the information there at hand.

My scales this morning the first time said 66.2kgs, I looked at it and went 'that cannot be right, I haven't been under 66.5 for the last few months' but I noticed I was standing on my scales a little off centre (feet were in the wrong spot) and I re-did it again and it came up with 66.7kgs which is what I've been reading lately.

Also are they digital scales? Be careful having them in your bathroom because if they get too wet they start misreading really easily and I had to go get new scales. I also test in my birthday suit at the start of the day.


----------



## jen1019

ANTSY- I would definitely try to stick to one scale. When I was working on my weight loss I weighed at the same time of the day, and tried not to weigh too often (as you often start to obsess). Weighing on two scales makes it hard. At least weighing on the same scale you will be able to gauge how much you've lost. How often do you weight?

AFM: Not feeling so hopeful for this cycle at the moment. I had a serious backache this morning, that felt awfulling AF-like. I have a feeling she will be visiting on Friday/Saturday. I also noticed my temps on a continuous downward drop (though that may be related to my cold). Only time will tell!


----------



## MrsMM24

LIKEAUST, how are you feeling today Hun? :flower:

JEN, I hope that you will feel better soon! 

KITCAT, I sure hope GAIL is right, you are I are one of the few on my siggy TTC buddies that WILL be getting our BFPs soon! :dust:

OPAQUE, I hope :af: stays far away!!! :dust:

READY4OUR, that chart is great! Especially because 2-3 days after implantation, HSG can be detected and a test may work.... GL :dust:

MINNI, go to walmart and get one Girl, sooo helpful. I love Walmart too! :haha: Oh, did you know they sell HPTs for $.88 there now???? right next to the thermom. :dust:

ROSA, good luck with the specialist!

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 8DPO, I felt so cold last night, but DW said I felt hot, temp doesn't suggest I was cold. Last day I am tracking temp, don't care to see the numbers drop. No SS to report really. Not sure why, but feeling like I am out.... Well...:shrug: :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## likeaustralia

MrsMM - Feeling fine, actually. My boobs are sore, but not much else going on. I've had some very minor nausea when hungry, but I'd gotten that before.. not pregnant, so I'm not sure if it's even a pregnancy symptom yet! I've had some minor cramps the past couple of days, but nothing to really complain about. I've also had trouble sleeping - waking up at 3am and not being able to fall back asleep for hours. That could just be because my mind can't stop racing though... when will we tell our parents? when will i tell my coworkers? is the baby doing ok? what are we going to name it? etc etc etc...

That was a long-winded response. :) Thank you for asking! How are YOU doing?


----------



## opaque1997

:witch: is here - I'm ok with that - I have a girl friend in crisis and I'm going to be taking her baby (4.5 months) for 5-7 days as well as be running point on her 2 older children (3 and 6 who will stay with someone else at least to start with) while she is out of the country.

Next month.. temping and going to try and go off my antihistamines the week of ovulation (5 days prior through 2 days after) worried its drying my cm and thus swimmers are dead in there :) We said we'd try without stress for 6 months.. I'm still counting this as not stressed (some would argue otherwise) - average time is 12 months.. average time is 12 months.. :)


----------



## likeaustralia

Also, I just ordered a Clearblue Easy with Conception Indicator from eBay! I had seen a bunch of ladies use them on here and went searching for them locally only to realize that they aren't available here... so to the Internet I went! I can't wait to get it. :)


----------



## opaque1997

likeaustralia said:


> Also, I just ordered a Clearblue Easy with Conception Indicator from eBay! I had seen a bunch of ladies use them on here and went searching for them locally only to realize that they aren't available here... so to the Internet I went! I can't wait to get it. :)

I'm confused - did I miss a horrible statement.. aren't you pregnant?


----------



## likeaustralia

opaque1997 said:


> likeaustralia said:
> 
> 
> Also, I just ordered a Clearblue Easy with Conception Indicator from eBay! I had seen a bunch of ladies use them on here and went searching for them locally only to realize that they aren't available here... so to the Internet I went! I can't wait to get it. :)
> 
> I'm confused - did I miss a horrible statement.. aren't you pregnant?Click to expand...

Yes! ...But I want to see the weeks indicator, just out of curiosity. :) I didn't think it was _that_ abnormal around here for ladies to take more than one test. :blush:

Sorry, maybe I wasn't clear -- it's a pregnancy test, not an ovulation thingamabob.


----------



## opaque1997

likeaustralia said:


> opaque1997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> likeaustralia said:
> 
> 
> Also, I just ordered a Clearblue Easy with Conception Indicator from eBay! I had seen a bunch of ladies use them on here and went searching for them locally only to realize that they aren't available here... so to the Internet I went! I can't wait to get it. :)
> 
> I'm confused - did I miss a horrible statement.. aren't you pregnant?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! ...But I want to see the weeks indicator, just out of curiosity. :) I didn't think it was _that_ abnormal around here for ladies to take more than one test. :blush:
> 
> Sorry, maybe I wasn't clear -- it's a pregnancy test, not an ovulation thingamabob.Click to expand...


OH no!! you are totally fine I was just totally confused and thought you bought an ovulation test! and was like.. err.. you won't ovulate :) CONGRATS to you and do all sorts of testing and fun things :)


----------



## jen1019

MrsMM24 said:


> LIKEAUST, how are you feeling today Hun? :flower:
> 
> JEN, I hope that you will feel better soon!
> 
> KITCAT, I sure hope GAIL is right, you are I are one of the few on my siggy TTC buddies that WILL be getting our BFPs soon! :dust:
> 
> OPAQUE, I hope :af: stays far away!!! :dust:
> 
> READY4OUR, that chart is great! Especially because 2-3 days after implantation, HSG can be detected and a test may work.... GL :dust:
> 
> MINNI, go to walmart and get one Girl, sooo helpful. I love Walmart too! :haha: Oh, did you know they sell HPTs for $.88 there now???? right next to the thermom. :dust:
> 
> ROSA, good luck with the specialist!
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 8DPO, I felt so cold last night, but DW said I felt hot, temp doesn't suggest I was cold. Last day I am tracking temp, don't care to see the numbers drop. No SS to report really. Not sure why, but feeling like I am out.... Well...:shrug: :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


MRSMM24- I hope so! The cold really hasn't helped anything, and it makes me wonder if some of my temps might be related to that. I told DH that this time of the month drives me crazy anyways- I can deal with it whether we get a BFP or not, I just hate the not knowing. He told me to be patient and it will happen when it's meant to, which I know is the truth. I've been stalking your chart, and I hope this will be your lucky cycle! :hugs:

OPAQUE- I hope that everything works out with your friend! I hope you'll have fun playing with her baby :) I love borrowing my nephews for playdates.


----------



## kitcatbaby

@Mrsmm... thanks lovely 
:) I am keeping my fingers tightly crossed that both of us will get a sticky bean ASAP! We have waited long enough now! Keep your chin up, you are definitely not out just yet! Xx


----------



## minni2906

MrsMM24 said:


> LIKEAUST, how are you feeling today Hun? :flower:
> 
> JEN, I hope that you will feel better soon!
> 
> KITCAT, I sure hope GAIL is right, you are I are one of the few on my siggy TTC buddies that WILL be getting our BFPs soon! :dust:
> 
> OPAQUE, I hope :af: stays far away!!! :dust:
> 
> READY4OUR, that chart is great! Especially because 2-3 days after implantation, HSG can be detected and a test may work.... GL :dust:
> 
> MINNI, go to walmart and get one Girl, sooo helpful. I love Walmart too! :haha: Oh, did you know they sell HPTs for $.88 there now???? right next to the thermom. :dust:
> 
> ROSA, good luck with the specialist!
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 8DPO, I felt so cold last night, but DW said I felt hot, temp doesn't suggest I was cold. Last day I am tracking temp, don't care to see the numbers drop. No SS to report really. Not sure why, but feeling like I am out.... Well...:shrug: :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:

SOLD! I am going to walmart tonight!! :) Hahaha. Thanks, MrsMM!! I really need one right about now since my cycles appear to still be all screwed up from Depo. Maybe I O'd late and DH and I can still catch it, or have caught it and it's just not showing on a HPT.. Time will tell!! :flower:


----------



## josephine3

Thanks for that really interesting diagram MrsMM! I hope the strange temperature changes are a good sign for you!!

kitcat how are you getting on?

likeaustralia, rosabelle and rosered I hope your pregnancies are progressing nicely :)

Not much going on for me symptom wise. A bit of nausea this morning but nothing major.. I dont know what Im feeling this month, I think Im just a bit numb to it all now!! I think Im feeling out then I go through phases of feeling like I still have a chance!! 

:dust to everyone:

I told you them bfps come in 3s round here :winkwink:


----------



## likeaustralia

Thanks josephine! All seems to be going well over here. :)


----------



## rosabelle

Thanks Jo! 
i had my first appointment yesterday and it seems i had my dates all wrong so i am 5 weeks today rather then 6 weeks on saturday :)
got a scan booked in for 15th december.. cant wait! 
got all my crossables crossed for you, hehe
x


----------



## jen1019

Rosabelle- I'm so excited for you! I bet you are so excited for your first scan!

I hate this time of my cycle. Anyone else feel this way towards the end of their cycle? I try not to feel hopeful or symptom spot. So many signs of pregnancy are masked by normal AF-like symtoms. I feel confused today. My back ached like it normally does before AF comes, but my boobs have been incredibly sensitive and achy all afternoon, and they never ache. Will be happy when this TWW is over! How is everyone else doing?


----------



## rosabelle

thanks Jen, i am super excited!!

i had all normal AF symptoms before i got my BFP, didnt really have any 'new' symptoms at all... i actually had more 'symptoms' in previous cycles where af came.. fingers crossed this is your turn! :)


----------



## josephine3

jen1019 said:


> Rosabelle- I'm so excited for you! I bet you are so excited for your first scan!
> 
> I hate this time of my cycle. Anyone else feel this way towards the end of their cycle? I try not to feel hopeful or symptom spot. So many signs of pregnancy are masked by normal AF-like symtoms. I feel confused today. My back ached like it normally does before AF comes, but my boobs have been incredibly sensitive and achy all afternoon, and they never ache. Will be happy when this TWW is over! How is everyone else doing?

I hate this time of my cycle too!! Im due af on Tuesday... when are you? Im feeling very off/on about this cycle!! Im a bit confused by it! had a couple of odd twinges and a bit of nausea but nothing that stands out..


----------



## kitcatbaby

I hate this time of my cycle where I'm waiting to Ov almost as much as waiting for af to arrive :( its always wait wait wait wait and wait some more. I've got a weird question too but think it may be waaaaay tmi... even for you girls? Is there anything I can't ask without you ladies being disgusted  xx


----------



## josephine3

kitcatbaby said:


> I hate this time of my cycle where I'm waiting to Ov almost as much as waiting for af to arrive :( its always wait wait wait wait and wait some more. I've got a weird question too but think it may be waaaaay tmi... even for you girls? Is there anything I can't ask without you ladies being disgusted  xx

I doubt it!!! after the things iv read on here... ask away I say lol :haha: too much tmi for these ladies?? thats almost a challenge!


----------



## karry1412

rosabelle said:


> Thanks Jo!
> i had my first appointment yesterday and it seems i had my dates all wrong so i am 5 weeks today rather then 6 weeks on saturday :)
> got a scan booked in for 15th december.. cant wait!
> got all my crossables crossed for you, hehe
> x

Ooooh!! Good luck! :hugs:



jen1019 said:


> I hate this time of my cycle. Anyone else feel this way towards the end of their cycle? I try not to feel hopeful or symptom spot. So many signs of pregnancy are masked by normal AF-like symtoms. I feel confused today. My back ached like it normally does before AF comes, but my boobs have been incredibly sensitive and achy all afternoon, and they never ache. Will be happy when this TWW is over! How is everyone else doing?

I know what you mean. Last cycle I had ever symptom under the sun & then BFN so this time I'm not bothered symptom spotting - famous last words, eh?



kitcatbaby said:


> I hate this time of my cycle where I'm waiting to Ov almost as much as waiting for af to arrive :( its always wait wait wait wait and wait some more. I've got a weird question too but think it may be waaaaay tmi... even for you girls? Is there anything I can't ask without you ladies being disgusted  xx

I hear ya - it's just a waiting game, isn't it? And I'm morbidly curious as to what you want to ask so fire away! I'm sure we can handle it! :winkwink:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Lol ok so here it is... since I finished af last week every morning only when I first stand up out of bed this very watery milk coloured liquid leaks out of me. There's always loads of it... I can feel it running down my leg. Sorry I know its tmi but I know its not spermies cos I've got thrush so we can't bd til its gone. Is it cm? What is it lol any ideas? Xx


----------



## opaque1997

kitcatbaby said:


> Lol ok so here it is... since I finished af last week every morning only when I first stand up out of bed this very watery milk volpited

NOt really sure what you are saying here - but if you are talking about discharge YES! I swear - freaked me out - but my g/fs not on bc say its totally normal and gross :)


----------



## josephine3

volpited??


----------



## kitcatbaby

Lol I'm on my phone I pressed post reply by accident  have edited now x


----------



## opaque1997

could it be related to the thrush? (Which I assume is a yeast infenction here in the usa) such as the treatment or the .. well thrush? :)


----------



## kitcatbaby

Im not too sure but the thrush has gone now and still leaking :( weird eh? There's just sooooo much of it! I told my OH and he was so grossed out lol he went really quiet and embarrassed bless him! Xx


----------



## josephine3

Hmm, odd..not sure.. did u test before your period? The only thing I can think of is pregnancy and maybe your period was implantation? Gross queston but does it smell? If it smells ok and not itchy or anything id try not to worry! Maybe its good for the swimmers!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Haven't tested since af cos it was totally normal flow for 5days. It doesn't smell bad and doesn't itch so I suppose its just cm lol very strange xx


----------



## josephine3

maybe one more test just for good luck? lol


----------



## kitcatbaby

Believe me Jo if I had one lying around I would be peeing on it right now ;) surely it can't be... will get tests on Friday lol just incase! Need some opks anyway for upcoming Ov :) x


----------



## haj624

Ok for all you temping ladies...please be honest!!!
I ovulated on cd 12. Here are my temps from cd 10...they have seemed to flatline. Does that mean anything?

10-96.8
11-97.18
12-97.33
13-forgot to temp 
14-97.33
15-97.33
16-97.6
17-97.58
18-97.58
19-97.58


At this point should they be rising instead of flatlining? Help!


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Hi ladies, i'd like to join you all. Good luck and lots of babydust to everyone! :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

LIKE, I remember the sore bbs days.... Sure hope I am there again soon.... smh. I am glad that you are not getting much else, hoping this is a happy and easy PG for you.

Sorry OPAQUE that AF flew in, and I hope all works out with your friend.

JEN, I bet that cold hasn't made things easy, but it has been a good signal for many ladies into their BFP.... GL... :dust;

KITCAT, my FXD tightly for us as well. :dust: and NOTHING is TMI on BnB that I have seen. I am not sure about that discharge, but could be helping your CM for future... GL

MINNI, did you get to Walmart?? When you do, click my siggy and get Fertilityfriend so you can start to chart.... :dust:

JO, you are welcome, that chart is soooo helpful to keep things in perspective.

ROSA, so glad the appt went well. 

HAJ, I will be honest, those temps don't show a biphastic chart to me when I plotted them, but then I haven't seen your typical cycle length, etc.... But with charting OV, your OV is when the temp is low, that shows confirmed OV. On CD12 (which is early OV) your temp was high, if you did OV early, I would say that CD11. Flatlining temps can be indicative of OV approaching.... I say, continue to BD.... GL :dust:

*AFM...*You are welcome to stalk my chart, but I am trying NOT to SS and yesterday was the last temp I am going to take in the TWW&#8230; I plan to just hang in, concentrate on the holidays, work, and making sure to motivate my testing threads through to their :bfp:s unless there is some major symptom....:paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## jen1019

KITKAT, I'm not sure about the fluids that you have been having. I don't think that it would be so bad as it isn't itchy, which would be a signal to me of some kind of infection. It may be some kind of CM, what cycle day are you on?

MRSMM24, watching your chart as always! I know how hard it can be with the constant SS, I'm trying not to too much. I know they could be a sign of either, so I'm hopeful but not expecting a BFP. I really like fertility friend, though, and as this is my first full cycle charting just trying to get a feel for my cycles.

MRSRESA, welcome to the group! :) GL to you!

HAJ, I have only begun charting a full cycle this cycle. I started charting around mid-cycle last cycle and it was impossible for me to determine ovulation. I wasn't able to determine where my coverline would be. I do agree with MRSMM24 that if you did OV early, that it would've been CD 11. How long are your cycles typically? GL!

AFM... Continuing the waiting! I did end up taking a test this morning with was a BFN, but I am at 11DPO. My temp did rise again this morning by about a tenth, which makes me hopeful. No major symptoms to note today, just a slight backache. I will continue to wait. I will be busy the next couple days so maybe it will keep my mind off of it a bit!

:fairydust: to all of you!


----------



## haj624

I only say I o the 12th bc when I went to the dr for my follicle check on cd10 he said to go home and bd bc I was going to o anytime now and I thought your temp went up when you ovulated. My cycle is usually 29 days but last month on my first cycle of clomid it was 34


----------



## DBZ34

haj624 said:


> Ok for all you temping ladies...please be honest!!!
> I ovulated on cd 12. Here are my temps from cd 10...they have seemed to flatline. Does that mean anything?
> 
> 10-96.8
> 11-97.18
> 12-97.33
> 13-forgot to temp
> 14-97.33
> 15-97.33
> 16-97.6
> 17-97.58
> 18-97.58
> 19-97.58
> 
> 
> At this point should they be rising instead of flatlining? Help!


Are you sure you ov'd on CD12? Fertility Friend seems to think that you Ov'd on CD15 when I put your temps in, starting with CD10. And I tend to agree with it. I thought your temp shift was clearer after CD15. I don't think it's a problem that your temps flatlined. I have a friend whose temps flatlined the cycle she got her BFP and another whose temps flatline most cycles and she has two kids, so I can't see it being a problem. You're just very steady. :) Good luck this month. :)


----------



## minni2906

Kitkat - Agreed with MrsMM, there is nothing TMI on BnB!!! But unfortunately I have no insight for you on the discharge. :xmas22:

Haj - I am new to temping as well, but FXed that DBZ34 is on to something with those friends of hers!!

MrsMM - I did get to walmart!! :xmas23: I have FF on my phone, which is synced to an online account. How on earth do I link my chart in my siggy so you all can stalk it?! :xmas22:

AFM; longest cycle ever.. this depo thing is on my nerves. I'm anxious to start temping again now that I have you wonderful ladies to help me decipher the chart! :xmas13: :dust::dust::dust:all around!!


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies!! I tested early :blush:,, 11dpo and I wasnt expecting anything and it probably isnt but Im sure I see a faint faint line... came up about 3 mins but not immediately.. i cant get it to show really on a pic but if you want I can post a couple!!

MrsMM Im sorry I just dont know how to read charts its not that I just dont want to look lol!! I always feel bad i never comment on them!! I wish you luck its nearly the end of another cycle for a few of us.. but its time for a bfp 'break' in the thread till another 3 come at once! hope not i think there's 3 of us ending cycles soon... maybe another 3 bfps..??!!


----------



## josephine3

Any opinions? I know they're not great pics and its suuuper faint in real life so dont worry if u cant see anything!!
 



Attached Files:







11dpo dec.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 16









11dpodec1.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## omuk

Well. not me. AF showed up 2 days early. full flow. :cry:

Wish everyone else on this thread who is about to test Good luck and tons of :dust:

Am on to the next cycle.:sad2:


----------



## josephine3

Sorry af got you omuk :hugs:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

JO-I could be going crazy... but i think i do O.O


----------



## josephine3

not so great news on that free reading I got from https://www.allexperts.com/el/Psychics/ check it out - free fun..

it said: I am sorry but both numerology and the tarot suggest maybe both of you are not ready yet for having a mutual baby and also that chances for baby in the future for you and him are not so big. i did not see special fertility issue with you personally and the tarot suggested you will be able to have at least one baby boy if not more.

thanks antsy - i zoomed in on it and you can kinda see the pink smudge im on about a little better -
 



Attached Files:







zoom.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Now im sure i see something. How does that website work???


----------



## josephine3

you just send them a question and ur date of birth and stuff and they email you an answer! you can see their past answers just pick some you like the look of! free! it would have been more fun if i got a better answer tho!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Jo I see pink  test test test girl sooooo Fxd it is!! 
Thanks for the advice on the leakage girls :) pretty sure its cm as I'm due to Ov on I think Tuesday. 
Jo I wouldn't worry too much about your reading hun. Which site did you get it from? I'm gonna mail them to see if they say anything similar to gail lol how sad am I...  
Babydust lovely ladies xx


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Jo- I think i can see a faint line. When will you test again? Fxed for you!


----------



## Charisse28

Hi ladies,

Still TTC our 2012 baby! Anyone have any tips or natural remedies to help me respond better to Femara? Anything would be greatly appreciated. I can't take METFORMIN since I had some bad side effects last time I tried to take 1000mg.:(


----------



## Sweetfolly

Got our BFP as a surprise at the doctor's office today! :happydance:

Baby should be due on our 1-year wedding anniversary, give or take a week! :cloud9:


----------



## Rigi.kun

Sweetfolly said:


> Got our BFP as a surprise at the doctor's office today! :happydance:
> 
> Baby should be due on our 1-year wedding anniversary, give or take a week! :cloud9:

Congratulations on your :bfp: have a happy and healthy 9 months. So cute that your due on your 1st year wedding anni.


----------



## rosabelle

JO i can see a faint line!!!! are you going to test in the morning again?
im getting all excited now!! hehe


----------



## jen1019

Sweetfolly said:


> Got our BFP as a surprise at the doctor's office today! :happydance:
> 
> Baby should be due on our 1-year wedding anniversary, give or take a week! :cloud9:

Congratulations on your :bfp: You must be elated! A h&h 9 months to you!

Jo, I'm absolutely keeping my fingers crossed for you.

AFM- I'm not out yet! Due for AF today or tomorrow as I have 26/27 day cycles. I am well above my coverline still. Hoping my temps don't do a total dive tomorrow morning. Feel free to stalk my chart and tell me what you think.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS SWEETFOLLy, wishing you a H&H 9 mos!

JO, I suck at line spotting, I don't see anything, but, again, I don't line spot.... :haha: GL FXD! :test: :dust:

So sorry OMUK that AF flew in on you :hugs:

:wave:Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is well heading into the weekend.

*AFM...*You are welcome to stalk my chart, not much to report about myself ladies&#8230; No temping after DPO/SS zone for me! Strictly motivational for my testing threads through to their :bfp:s :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## wantanerd

Charisse28 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Still TTC our 2012 baby! Anyone have any tips or natural remedies to help me respond better to Femara? Anything would be greatly appreciated. I can't take METFORMIN since I had some bad side effects last time I tried to take 1000mg.:(

I got pregnant with Femara and the HCG shot. Metformin was part too but I have been on that for years. Ask your FS about adding the HCG shot. It forces ovulation within 36 hours.


----------



## karry1412

josephine3 said:


> Hi ladies!! I tested early :blush:,, 11dpo and I wasnt expecting anything and it probably isnt but Im sure I see a faint faint line...

OMG!! Have you retested yet??? I'm so excited for you! :hugs:



omuk said:


> Well. not me. AF showed up 2 days early. full flow. :cry:

Sorry to hear that hun. Fingers crossed for next time. :hugs:



josephine3 said:


> you just send them a question and ur date of birth and stuff and they email you an answer! you can see their past answers just pick some you like the look of! free! it would have been more fun if i got a better answer tho!

Thanks for that!! I'll give it a go!



Sweetfolly said:


> Got our BFP as a surprise at the doctor's office today! :happydance:

Wow!! What a fantastic surprise! Hope you have a H&H 9 months! :baby:


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Congrats on the BFP sweetfolly. That's so cute your due date is on your anniversary! H&H 9 months :flower:


----------



## Charisse28

wantanerd said:


> Charisse28 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Still TTC our 2012 baby! Anyone have any tips or natural remedies to help me respond better to Femara? Anything would be greatly appreciated. I can't take METFORMIN since I had some bad side effects last time I tried to take 1000mg.:(
> 
> I got pregnant with Femara and the HCG shot. Metformin was part too but I have been on that for years. Ask your FS about adding the HCG shot. It forces ovulation within 36 hours.Click to expand...

Thanks. We were suppose to do a trigger on the first cycle but the u/s only showed a bunch of little follies so my dr. gave up on that cycle. If I can get some large enough follies to grow for my CD12 u/s she would give me the trigger.


----------



## READY4OURBABY

Sweetfolly said:


> Got our BFP as a surprise at the doctor's office today! :happydance:
> 
> Baby should be due on our 1-year wedding anniversary, give or take a week! :cloud9:

CONGRATS!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: i hope you have a H&H 9 months:hugs:


----------



## josephine3

Thanks so much for looking at my test ladies!!! thanks for having your fingers crossed for me!! I havent tested again yet I've bought some more today tho, stocked up!! i bought opks as well just for fun to pee on hehe. Im too scared to do another hpt yet but might do an opk in the morning see if it does anything good.

kitcat did you test again yet after all the discharge..? I know you said you're getting some today like me!

Congrats on the bfp Sweetfolly!!! Bfp #1 we're hunting for the next 2 of the set::winkwink:

On another note one of my pets had to be put to sleep today :( So this is kinda overriding any excitement about the possiblility of a bfp. My degu, Bruce. If you've not heard of them they're sorta like big gerbils. I used to have 3 but one died in a freak heatwave we had of heatstroke recently.. Bruce had cataracts and was blind but still got around well he was only 2ish.. I noticed he wasnt eating as much for the past few days and thought he might have a problem with his teeth. I soaked some of his biscuits in water and fed him those last night, which he ate so i was glad and thought that must mean its his teeth. i booked him an appt at the vets tomorrow but when i got home from work today he was barely breathing or moving (not sure why but it wasnt his teeth after all) and i couldnt leave him like it he looked awful. I had to take him in to be put to sleep. Sleep well Bruce.:cry:


----------



## karry1412

josephine3 said:


> Thanks so much for looking at my test ladies!!! thanks for having your fingers crossed for me!! I havent tested again yet I've bought some more today tho, stocked up!! i bought opks as well just for fun to pee on hehe. Im too scared to do another hpt yet but might do an opk in the morning see if it does anything good.
> 
> kitcat did you test again yet after all the discharge..? I know you said you're getting some today like me!
> 
> Congrats on the bfp Sweetfolly!!! Bfp #1 we're hunting for the next 2 of the set::winkwink:
> 
> On another note one of my pets had to be put to sleep today :( So this is kinda overriding any excitement about the possiblility of a bfp. My degu, Bruce. If you've not heard of them they're sorta like big gerbils. I used to have 3 but one died in a freak heatwave we had of heatstroke recently.. Bruce had cataracts and was blind but still got around well he was only 2ish.. I noticed he wasnt eating as much for the past few days and thought he might have a problem with his teeth. I soaked some of his biscuits in water and fed him those last night, which he ate so i was glad.. i booked him an appt at the vets tomorrow but when i got home from work today he was barely breathing or moving. I had to take him in to be put to sleep. Sleep well Bruce.:cry:

Oh I'm so so sorry to hear that! The poor little guy! Pets really do become part of the family, don't they? RIP Bruce :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## josephine3

Yeah I was really upset.. my other half doesnt see the attatchment to something so small but I love all my pets and have now had 3 pet deaths in as many months. :(


----------



## Mrs.Resa

josephine3 said:


> On another note one of my pets had to be put to sleep today :( So this is kinda overriding any excitement about the possiblility of a bfp. My degu, Bruce. If you've not heard of them they're sorta like big gerbils. I used to have 3 but one died in a freak heatwave we had of heatstroke recently.. Bruce had cataracts and was blind but still got around well he was only 2ish.. I noticed he wasnt eating as much for the past few days and thought he might have a problem with his teeth. I soaked some of his biscuits in water and fed him those last night, which he ate so i was glad and thought that must mean its his teeth. i booked him an appt at the vets tomorrow but when i got home from work today he was barely breathing or moving (not sure why but it wasnt his teeth after all) and i couldnt leave him like it he looked awful. I had to take him in to be put to sleep. Sleep well Bruce.:cry:

I'm so sorry to hear about your pet :nope: May the little guy rest in peace


----------



## READY4OURBABY

josephine3 said:


> Thanks so much for looking at my test ladies!!! thanks for having your fingers crossed for me!! I havent tested again yet I've bought some more today tho, stocked up!! i bought opks as well just for fun to pee on hehe. Im too scared to do another hpt yet but might do an opk in the morning see if it does anything good.
> 
> kitcat did you test again yet after all the discharge..? I know you said you're getting some today like me!
> 
> Congrats on the bfp Sweetfolly!!! Bfp #1 we're hunting for the next 2 of the set::winkwink:
> 
> On another note one of my pets had to be put to sleep today :( So this is kinda overriding any excitement about the possiblility of a bfp. My degu, Bruce. If you've not heard of them they're sorta like big gerbils. I used to have 3 but one died in a freak heatwave we had of heatstroke recently.. Bruce had cataracts and was blind but still got around well he was only 2ish.. I noticed he wasnt eating as much for the past few days and thought he might have a problem with his teeth. I soaked some of his biscuits in water and fed him those last night, which he ate so i was glad and thought that must mean its his teeth. i booked him an appt at the vets tomorrow but when i got home from work today he was barely breathing or moving (not sure why but it wasnt his teeth after all) and i couldnt leave him like it he looked awful. I had to take him in to be put to sleep. Sleep well Bruce.:cry:

im so so sorry JO. i too had to put my beloved Stevie(shitzu/pekeniese) down in October. its so hard and no one ever really understands. animals become like our children and its always hard to lose them. big :hugs:


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies...hope everyone is doing well. So apparently my stupid bbt is broke so none of my temps matter. Afm Im not really having any symptoms. Like pangs in the abdomen every so often and my bbs are super itchy but that could go either way with me. It usually happens when I get my period but not a week and a half before. Otherwise I'm not feeling anything. When I was checking my cm and cervix I did notice my cervix is VERY high...like hard to even reach. My cm is white and watery. I've never felt it that high...granted ive only been checking for like 2-3 months. Is that a sign of anything?


----------



## karry1412

I could be wrong because I'm not long checking myself but if it's high doesn't that mean you're going to ovulate soon?


----------



## haj624

karry1412 said:


> I could be wrong because I'm not long checking myself but if it's high doesn't that mean you're going to ovulate soon?

I'm definitely past ovulation


----------



## bunni84

hey guys sorry i not been around for quite a while just decided to take a break from obbsessing over my body!! just come back from pakistan and checked my phone app to see how late i was...cd46 is alot...so i tested and literally within seconds came up the picture you see....is this it?! the 1st one is a really sensitive test, 10 hcg i think and the other 1 is clearblue, they are accurate right?! am i pregnant?! according to most due date calculators im 5-6 weeks??

bit concerned though, i took some stomach tablets since last week and yesterday to what i thought was food poisoning..now i realised it was morning sickness. hope i havent harmed the baby, and i wasnt taking my folic acid...please tell me i havent harmed baby? been throwing up alot yesterday due to pressure in the plane cabin im worried i damaged baby...

symptoms included, well no period, bigger breasts and a bit sore too, feeling nauseous since last week on anything i ate. 

what to do? doctors arent open shall i go hospital and get checked out?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1033.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## rosabelle

congrats Bunni!!! try not to stress, befoe i got my bfp i was put on really strong medicine for my hayfever and then freaked out once i realised i was pregnant but the doctor said not to worry, i think when its so early many people do the same. 
i would wait till your doctors open and call them.. if you are really worried then theres no harm in going to the hospital though..

good luck! x


----------



## wantanerd

Bunni remember babies are resilient and as long as you didn't take the meds for long you are fine. Many people don't know they are pregnant right away and their babies are fine. Try not to freak out you hurt the baby. 

Congrats!


----------



## bubumaci

Wow ... away for a few weeks and so much excitement! Congratulations on all the :bfp:s :) Lots of :dust: and :hugs: to you!

likeaustralia - if your LO comes on its due date, he / she will share my birthday :) :hugs2:


----------



## minni2906

josephine3 said:


> On another note one of my pets had to be put to sleep today :( So this is kinda overriding any excitement about the possiblility of a bfp. My degu, Bruce. If you've not heard of them they're sorta like big gerbils. I used to have 3 but one died in a freak heatwave we had of heatstroke recently.. Bruce had cataracts and was blind but still got around well he was only 2ish.. I noticed he wasnt eating as much for the past few days and thought he might have a problem with his teeth. I soaked some of his biscuits in water and fed him those last night, which he ate so i was glad and thought that must mean its his teeth. i booked him an appt at the vets tomorrow but when i got home from work today he was barely breathing or moving (not sure why but it wasnt his teeth after all) and i couldnt leave him like it he looked awful. I had to take him in to be put to sleep. Sleep well Bruce.:cry:


I am soo sorry!!!! My sister just had to put her cat down one Thanksgiving Day. :cry: Pets make SUCH an impression in ones life. They're family!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Awwww Jo I'm sorry that your pet had to be put to sleep :( so hard to lose a pet, they are like our furry children! Sorry again hun! 
And by the way I re-tested and it is definitely not a bfp lol ;) xx


----------



## josephine3

Bunni congrats!! what lovely lines! I wouldnt panic Im sure everything is fine remember baby isnt eating what you eat yet!!

kitcat ohh no! there was no harm in checking tho right!! I dont know what else it could be! Did you have a look at my test? What do you reckon? its dried with a thin pink line on one sort of side of the test line..


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Bunni- Congrats! I don't think you did any harm to the little bean. I heard of woman who didn't know they were preg yet and drank alcohol and smoked early in their pregnancy and their babies were born healthy.


----------



## likeaustralia

bubumaci said:


> Wow ... away for a few weeks and so much excitement! Congratulations on all the :bfp:s :) Lots of :dust: and :hugs: to you!
> 
> likeaustralia - if your LO comes on its due date, he / she will share my birthday :) :hugs2:

That's so fun! My dad's is the 4th and husband's is the 28th, so it will be a good time of year. :)


----------



## kitcatbaby

josephine3 said:


> Bunni congrats!! what lovely lines! I wouldnt panic Im sure everything is fine remember baby isnt eating what you eat yet!!
> 
> kitcat ohh no! there was no harm in checking tho right!! I dont know what else it could be! Did you have a look at my test? What do you reckon? its dried with a thin pink line on one sort of side of the test line..

The last pic you posted had a definite pinkish smudge on it! Have you tested since? Do you feel different or do you think you're out? Xx


----------



## Sweetfolly

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies...hope everyone is doing well. So apparently my stupid bbt is broke so none of my temps matter. Afm Im not really having any symptoms. Like pangs in the abdomen every so often and my bbs are super itchy but that could go either way with me. It usually happens when I get my period but not a week and a half before. Otherwise I'm not feeling anything. When I was checking my cm and cervix I did notice my cervix is VERY high...like hard to even reach. My cm is white and watery. I've never felt it that high...granted ive only been checking for like 2-3 months. Is that a sign of anything?

I just got my BFP two days ago (a surprise - I went to the doctor complaining of something I thought was completely unrelated!), and I had noticed that my bbs were sore like they get just before my period, but my period was still 10 days away at the time (I know, it's CRAZY that I tested positive - I tested positive on the urine test, and then confirmed with a blood test since I was only on day 25 of my 35 day cycle, and they said it literally was _just_ at the levels needed to test positive... either I ovulated super-early this month, or my hormone levels are just crazy high...) 

*Anyways - the point of the story is that my bbs felt like AF was coming 10 days early, I've been having twinges in my abdomen the last two days like you're describing, and I got a positive, so I think that's a really good sign!* :thumbup:


----------



## haj624

Sweetfolly said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies...hope everyone is doing well. So apparently my stupid bbt is broke so none of my temps matter. Afm Im not really having any symptoms. Like pangs in the abdomen every so often and my bbs are super itchy but that could go either way with me. It usually happens when I get my period but not a week and a half before. Otherwise I'm not feeling anything. When I was checking my cm and cervix I did notice my cervix is VERY high...like hard to even reach. My cm is white and watery. I've never felt it that high...granted ive only been checking for like 2-3 months. Is that a sign of anything?
> 
> I just got my BFP two days ago (a surprise - I went to the doctor complaining of something I thought was completely unrelated!), and I had noticed that my bbs were sore like they get just before my period, but my period was still 10 days away at the time (I know, it's CRAZY that I tested positive - I tested positive on the urine test, and then confirmed with a blood test since I was only on day 25 of my 35 day cycle, and they said it literally was _just_ at the levels needed to test positive... either I ovulated super-early this month, or my hormone levels are just crazy high...)
> 
> *Anyways - the point of the story is that my bbs felt like AF was coming 10 days early, I've been having twinges in my abdomen the last two days like you're describing, and I got a positive, so I think that's a really good sign!* :thumbup:Click to expand...


I hope you're right!! And a HUGE congrats!!:baby:


----------



## haj624

Hey Ladies, my temps went up the past few days. Thurs-97.58 Fri-97.6 and today was 97.9. I'm 6DPO according to fertility friend. So I'm hoping thats a good thing! Just hoping for an implantation dip!! Otherwise my bbs are just itchy and my nipples seem a tiny sore (im not sure lol) and I'm a little gassy today. Still having little pangs here and there in the ovaries and the cervix is still high with the white cm.:dust:


----------



## OperationBbyO

Add me to the list! 2012 Baby or bust! :)


----------



## haj624

Alright Question ladies. Woke up this morning and took my temP and it was 98.3 but it was super hot in my apt and I was under the covers. I had went into the bathroom and noticed my cheecks were all red so I thought mb I was just really hot in bed. So I went back into my room and took my temp and it dropped to 98.0. I know your supposed to take your very first temp but is it possible I was just hot. If so, what temp to I use????


----------



## josephine3

kitcatbaby said:


> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> Bunni congrats!! what lovely lines! I wouldnt panic Im sure everything is fine remember baby isnt eating what you eat yet!!
> 
> kitcat ohh no! there was no harm in checking tho right!! I dont know what else it could be! Did you have a look at my test? What do you reckon? its dried with a thin pink line on one sort of side of the test line..
> 
> The last pic you posted had a definite pinkish smudge on it! Have you tested since? Do you feel different or do you think you're out? XxClick to expand...

Im really not sure, I have sore boobs which isnt an af sign for me, I do have a few symptoms but they're really mild.. I was woke up this morning by that weird pulling sensation behind my bellybutton that people go on about! strangest thing!! Felt really odd. Im really wanting to test again now, i might do later tonight!! I know it wont be fmu but i cant wait much longer


----------



## lovehim

hey im new too all this so please bare with me :). ive been ttc my first for 2 years with my df and this month im 2 weeks late with cramping, fatigue, moodyness ( which the hubby noticed lol ) headaches and backache which started yesterday i feel in myself that i am pregnant it feels sooo different from the other "thought i was" xx


----------



## haj624

Here's my chart ladies: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php Opinions welcome!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

josephine3 said:


> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> Bunni congrats!! what lovely lines! I wouldnt panic Im sure everything is fine remember baby isnt eating what you eat yet!!
> 
> kitcat ohh no! there was no harm in checking tho right!! I dont know what else it could be! Did you have a look at my test? What do you reckon? its dried with a thin pink line on one sort of side of the test line..
> 
> The last pic you posted had a definite pinkish smudge on it! Have you tested since? Do you feel different or do you think you're out? XxClick to expand...
> 
> Im really not sure, I have sore boobs which isnt an af sign for me, I do have a few symptoms but they're really mild.. I was woke up this morning by that weied pulling sensation behind my bellybutton that people go on about! strangest thing!! Felt really odd. Im really wanting to test again now, i might do later tonight!! I know it wont be fmu but i cant wait much longerClick to expand...

Why resist Jo... cave in to temptation and pee on that stick 
 
How many dpo are you hun? Think I am going to Ov tomorrow or Tuesday so its time to get busy! ;) 
By the way I tried allexperts.com and weirdly the reading was very similar to gail's... both predict a conception in January. Gail says boy and allexperts say girl. Wonder who is right...if any  xx


----------



## haj624

Ladies try this link instead! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/38fe15


----------



## josephine3

kitcatbaby said:


> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> Bunni congrats!! what lovely lines! I wouldnt panic Im sure everything is fine remember baby isnt eating what you eat yet!!
> 
> kitcat ohh no! there was no harm in checking tho right!! I dont know what else it could be! Did you have a look at my test? What do you reckon? its dried with a thin pink line on one sort of side of the test line..
> 
> The last pic you posted had a definite pinkish smudge on it! Have you tested since? Do you feel different or do you think you're out? XxClick to expand...
> 
> Im really not sure, I have sore boobs which isnt an af sign for me, I do have a few symptoms but they're really mild.. I was woke up this morning by that weied pulling sensation behind my bellybutton that people go on about! strangest thing!! Felt really odd. Im really wanting to test again now, i might do later tonight!! I know it wont be fmu but i cant wait much longerClick to expand...
> 
> Why resist Jo... cave in to temptation and pee on that stick
> 
> How many dpo are you hun? Think I am going to Ov tomorrow or Tuesday so its time to get busy! ;)
> By the way I tried allexperts.com and weirdly the reading was very similar to gail's... both predict a conception in January. Gail says boy and allexperts say girl. Wonder who is right...if any  xxClick to expand...

Im about 14dpo!! I last tested on 11dpo when i got that faint line...
Which psychic did you go for off allexperts? strange they said same month tho, looking good!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Same one as you Jo... I can't remember his name but I know he was from Mexico ;) 
14dpo eh? And when is af due? Well done for holding out on the tests though hun, the longer you can leave it the better :) 
If I were you I would have peed on every stick shaped object in my house lol. Xx


----------



## josephine3

well some of my cycles are normally around 32 days, but after the 1st chemical it was 29, then last time what i thought was the mc came at 30 days... cd 30 today! so not sure, anytime really!! Im definitely caving in and testing tonight, trying to hold pee lol and have last fag routine!! The oh has been in all weekend and I cant really test with him around after how crazy he thinks i am so its limited my testing!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Things still difficult between you two? :( must be hard for both of you. I'm a huge poas addict but luckily my oh doesn't seem to mind. Try to post a pic if you can sneak a test tonight! Lol at last fag routine... I've been there every month around 12dpo lol 'last one just incase'... 
Got docs app next week to test for endo so hoping they may be able to offer some ttc advice too! Xx


----------



## josephine3

Things arent difficult things are pretty good atm but I try not to go on about it too much to him it does no good!! Will definitely post a pic if its not too late at night! the internet goes off randomly when i want to use it grr.
Hope the doc has some usefull advice for you :)


----------



## kitcatbaby

Glad to hear it hun :) I kind of keep quiet with my oh when it comes to ttc. I think the pressure panics him more than necessary. Keeping my Fxd and will be stalking to see more tests  xx


----------



## josephine3

Oooh, i know its tmi but i just collected my pee i couldnt wait any longer and its much darker than i thought it would be! im not ready to test just yet tho... gonna keep u in suspense a bit longer hehe. xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

Dammit Jo  you tease! Have to pee on something... Opk here I come! Xx


----------



## josephine3

haha I made you want to pee on something!!


----------



## Wilsey

Someone post a test!!!! ;)


----------



## kitcatbaby

You inspired me Haha  negative though... lighter than yesterdays one. maybe I Ov today?! Bit early for me though. Will have to keep an eye on the lines... xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

Haha wilsey you post one lol no need to squint for your 2nd line ;) how are you doing? Xx


----------



## Wilsey

Bahaha no! If they weren't so expensive I would definitely be curious to see how quick and dark it would be. ;)

I'm good. Just counting down to the next scan (it's in a week). Yay!


----------



## kitcatbaby

20 weeks already?! How exciting!


----------



## Wilsey

I know - crazy eh?! It has gone so quickly. Can't believe I'm halfway soon!! :D


----------



## josephine3

Nice to see you wilsey!! hows pregnant life treating you?


----------



## kitcatbaby

Wow wilsey I can't believe it! That's flown by. Keep us posted on boy vs girl :) what vibe are you getting? Xx


----------



## Wilsey

Pregnancy is treating me well but I am SO tired!! Really struggling being at work actually.

I will! Not long until we find out. I'm thinking boy but I really have nothing to base that on. Haven't had any dreams or anything.


----------



## josephine3

by the way apparently after a certain point hpts get lighter again because of the hook effect. When the hcg is too high for the test to pick up as its made to pick up tiny levels! So dont worry if u do do one for fun and its lighter than u would expect!

Are u hoping either way on boy v girl?


----------



## Wilsey

I would love a girl (don't know if it's because I'm a girl and want to buy girly clothes) but would be just as happy with a boy! Just want a healthy baby :) (don't we all?!)

Have you tested?! I want to SEEEEEEE!! ;)


----------



## josephine3

Im having dinner (while typing) lol and then a last fag just incase hehe and then... test! eeek! I did think that its silly cos I could test now and still have a fag i would have still taken in the same amount either way but its psychological!!


----------



## Wilsey

OMG, I'm going to keep refreshing this thread hahaha ;)


----------



## josephine3

lol chill woman!! did u look at my other test pics? xx


----------



## Wilsey

I did - that's why I'm excited to see what 14dpo looks like :)


----------



## kitcatbaby

Come on woman the suspense is killing me  x


----------



## josephine3

Ok Im nearly ready lol sorry... it takes me a while to prepare myself!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Haha mental and emotional preparation  I've got all my crossables crossed! Xx


----------



## All crossed

I am determined to have a 2012 baby!!:happydance:


----------



## josephine3

Ok I am shaking now its terrible timing just as i start to test my oh wakes up :dohh: i did it downstairs incase he did but now keep having to hide the test.. my heart is beating so fast!! Im gona try get a pic for you now... Im pretty sure I see a line at 4 minutes. ARRRRGGHH


----------



## kitcatbaby

Can't wait to see :) x


----------



## josephine3

Im in shock
 



Attached Files:







bfp!.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 40


----------



## kitcatbaby

BFP Alert! Ready for this Jo...
Arghhhhhhhh CONGRATS on your bfp darling! I've got tears in my eyes for you I'm thrilled for you doll. Here's hoping its a sticky one! It's a blatant line... safe enough to show your oh! Xx


----------



## josephine3

AAaarrrrgghh i seriously am in shock right now i tried to tell oh but hes half asleep and hasnt looked... i think he thinks its another one of these faint lines he cant see!! 
I was shaking when i told him... he thought there'd been an accident or somethin! 

Im in disbelief


----------



## josephine3

it looks darker in real life too :happydance:


----------



## twickywabbit

I got my :bfp: <3 <3 :wohoo:


----------



## josephine3

Congrats twickywabbit I think I did too but like onnly just im still in shock.. and denial.. and disbelief! I did everything wrong this cycle too.. i had loads of caffiene i even had vodka red bull!! and normal tea i normally have green... i dont get it..


----------



## kitcatbaby

Absolutely made up for you Jo! He can't miss that line lol I didn't even have to enlarge the pic to see it. H&H 9months hun :) to you and your new lil bean!

Congrats twicky...2 new bfps for team 2012. Keep em coming ladies :)


----------



## HisGrace

josephine3 said:


> Im in shock

CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am so happy for you Jo. I pray you a happy and healthy nine months. How exciting.


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah Jo!!!! :happydance: congrats on your :bfp: 


Congrats to all the new :bfp: !!!


----------



## jen1019

Congrats Jo and Tricky on your :bfp: how exciting!

Afm- count me out! Af came this morning so onto another cycle of trying. I am feeling hopeful! My next cycle would be due December 31st. An amazing New Years gift ;)


----------



## Rigi.kun

Congrats Twicky and Jo. Fantastic news. Happy and healthy 9 months to you both


----------



## wantanerd

Congrats to the new BFP's! Happy and Healthy nine months!!!!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Holy crap on all the bfps! Im on my phone but ill update newbies and bfps when i get home.


----------



## minni2906

Congrats to all the new BFPs!!!!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats Jo! How awesome!!!

Congrats to all the new BFPS :)


----------



## Rosered52

Congratulations to Josephine and Twickywabbit!!!! So happy for you. :D


----------



## karry1412

Bunni, Sweetfolly, Jo, TwickyWabbit - I can't believe there are so many of you!! Congratulations to you all & hope you each have a H&H 9 months :baby::baby::baby::baby:



lovehim said:


> hey im new too all this so please bare with me :). ive been ttc my first for 2 years with my df and this month im 2 weeks late with cramping, fatigue, moodyness ( which the hubby noticed lol ) headaches and backache which started yesterday i feel in myself that i am pregnant it feels sooo different from the other "thought i was" xx

Welcome! Do you know yet when you can test? Fingers crossed for you! :hugs:



josephine3 said:


> The oh has been in all weekend and I cant really test with him around after how crazy he thinks i am so its limited my testing!

Mine is the same!! I'm itching to test the whole time & he only lets me once a month! :haha:



jen1019 said:


> Afm- count me out! Af came this morning so onto another cycle of trying. I am feeling hopeful! My next cycle would be due December 31st. An amazing New Years gift ;)

Sorry to hear that Jen :hugs: But as you said, it would make an amazing NYE gift! I really hope this will be your cycle (& mine - I'll be testing a few days before you!)


----------



## josephine3

Thanks so much for all the congrats.. Thanks kitcat for being the first to congratulate me - i wouldnt have it any other way !! hehe. 
The bloody internet died last night just after i tested!!! I was soooo not knowing what to do without u guys i was lost.. im still in shock but at least I can type now.. got some darker lines this morning to show oh!!! EEEEEEEkkkk i didnt think it would ever happen i dont know what to do with myself now!!

Here's some more pics - the midstream i did lat night right after i got the pos on the dipstick so its another 14dop evening!
 



Attached Files:







progressionwriting.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 25









14dpo PM drywriting.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 26


----------



## likeaustralia

Wow, lots of new BFPs!! Congrats ladies! Happy and healthy 9 months! :)


----------



## ameeann

josephine3 said:


> Thanks so much for all the congrats.. Thanks kitcat for being the first to congratulate me - i wouldnt have it any other way !! hehe.
> The bloody internet died last night just after i tested!!! I was soooo not knowing what to do without u guys i was lost.. im still in shock but at least I can type now.. got some darker lines this morning to show oh!!! EEEEEEEkkkk i didnt think it would ever happen i dont know what to do with myself now!!
> 
> Here's some more pics - the midstream i did lat night right after i got the pos on the dipstick so its another 14dop evening!

I love the comment on your picture :haha:


----------



## josephine3

hehe thanks... I wrote the dpo in pen on the progression but when i took the pics it was back to front :dohh: so had to modify on computer lol... I seriously cant believe how dark that line is for 10.30pm wee that wasnt held!!


----------



## jen1019

karry1412 said:


> Bunni, Sweetfolly, Jo, TwickyWabbit - I can't believe there are so many of you!! Congratulations to you all & hope you each have a H&H 9 months :baby::baby::baby::baby:
> 
> Bunni and Sweetfolly, I think I missed your BFP announcements. H& H nine months to you. How exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> lovehim said:
> 
> 
> hey im new too all this so please bare with me :). ive been ttc my first for 2 years with my df and this month im 2 weeks late with cramping, fatigue, moodyness ( which the hubby noticed lol ) headaches and backache which started yesterday i feel in myself that i am pregnant it feels sooo different from the other "thought i was" xx
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed for you! When do you plan on testing?
> 
> 
> 
> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> Afm- count me out! Af came this morning so onto another cycle of trying. I am feeling hopeful! My next cycle would be due December 31st. An amazing New Years gift ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear that Jen :hugs: But as you said, it would make an amazing NYE gift! I really hope this will be your cycle (& mine - I'll be testing a few days before you!)Click to expand...


Thanks karry! I am hoping this will be my lucky cycle and yours. When do you usually test? It would be fabulous to find out on NYE and surprise DH at midnight ;)


----------



## kitcatbaby

That 15dpo fmu is a corker Jo lol great lines no need to squint! Glad I could be there to congratulate you hun... was stalking cos I knew it would be bfp after seeing your 11dpo pic ;) 
Did you show OH this mornings test? Xx


----------



## josephine3

Yeah I showed him them all and iv peed on one since too haha, im a poas addict right now!! I just want to keep taking more Im sure they'll turn back negative!! Still dont believe it.. Im soooo hanging around ttc for a while yet! :)


----------



## kitcatbaby

Stick around a while then maybe I can join you in 1st tri lol Fxd eh ;) 
So chuffed for you! 
Have you told anybody yet or made a 1st appointment lol I know its only the 1st day maybe I'm getting over excited for you Haha xx


----------



## josephine3

Nah I was going to ring the docs and get an appt but I figured I'd give it a few days for it to sink in! I dont think I'd be listening to what the doc says and I'd probably forget to ask so many questions! Might book one for next week or whenever they see you I dunno! Maybe they will have me wait a while - I'm not officially late till tomorrow so maybe I should calm down a bit! Not told anyone thinking maybe tell our parents at xmas? 

I've got myself a ticker!! :happydance: that makes it feel a little more real. its so strange.. Ohh Im soooo hoping you'll get your bfp in jan like gail said!! Well the psychic I used was wrong!! But I have bought a moonstone fertility bracelet and this is the first month I've worn it. I honestly did everything else wrong, dtd at wrong times, now even near when I thought i ov'd,,, drank, smoked, drank tea and coffee.. terrible!! 

I bought a 'fake cigarette' that you can suck on today lol got it on impulse - In just hoping it doesnt make me want a real one more, not tried it out yet! its nicotine and tar free just baccy flavoured!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Haha your last fag routine was totally justified lol how ace!? Well done you for giving up!! 
Love to see a ticker in your siggy! It will sink in soon i bet. 
How wrong that psychic was!? Hope mine was wrong too and I get my bfp in 2 weeks. Think i am due to Ov tomorrow so fxd!! Interesting that you dtd at the wrong time... no Opks this cycle? xx


----------



## josephine3

Yeah Im so glad I did my last fag routine - well actually had a few lol but its a good job!!

Im scared to try out the fake one incase I want a real one! I dont know how Im going to hide this from my friends and work colleagues without smoking..

I did a couple of opks but tbh other than the superdrug ones Iv never really got a pos. I got a 2nd line on cd 17 am and 18 am but not nearly pos.. I assumed id had the surge on the eve of 17th and missed it but Im not sure.. maybe i o'd more like cd 20, the only times we bd was cd10, cd 13 and cd 21.


----------



## karry1412

jen1019 said:


> Thanks karry! I am hoping this will be my lucky cycle and yours. When do you usually test? It would be fabulous to find out on NYE and surprise DH at midnight ;)

Oh, wouldn't that be amazing!! He'll be so surprised!! :thumbup: Have you been TTC for long?

AF is due for me on St. Stephens Day so I'm going to test with FR on Christmas Eve - I'm really hoping to tell our families on Christmas morning! Although even the extended family will know by New Years because his family always have a party on Stephens Day & New Years Eve so if I refuse a drink they'll all presume anyways! :haha:

It would just mean the world to me to be able to surprise both our families on Christmas morning, especially my Mam as we lost my Nanna this summer :cry: So it would be nice to have some good news to add to the festivities! :xmas6:

I really hope we both get our BFPs before the year is out! :hugs:


----------



## karry1412

josephine3 said:


> Yeah Im so glad I did my last fag routine - well actually had a few lol but its a good job!!
> 
> Im scared to try out the fake one incase I want a real one! I dont know how Im going to hide this from my friends and work colleagues without smoking..
> 
> I did a couple of opks but tbh other than the superdrug ones Iv never really got a pos. I got a 2nd line on cd 17 am and 18 am but not nearly pos.. I assumed id had the surge on the eve of 17th and missed it but Im not sure.. maybe i o'd more like cd 20, the only times we bd was cd10, cd 13 and cd 21.

Maybe hold onto the fake one until you're really craving a real one? And with regards to the friends & colleagues could you maybe say that giving up smoking is your New Years resolution & you're getting a head start?

And you must have ov on cd20 & caught it on cd 21 but whatever you did, it obviously worked! :thumbup: How are you feeling now?


----------



## josephine3

EEERRRR fake fag is gross.. it DOES NOT taste like a cigarette at all


----------



## haj624

Ok ladies, I'm sooooo confused right now. I'm on CD23. I went to the dr on cd10 for my follicle check and he told me it was 26mm and to go home and bd because I was going to ovulate at any minute. I started temping this month but became concerned when a lot of my temps seemed similar. I was getting 97.18,97.33,97.58, 97.6. & 97.9. I got one temp above but otherwise those were my only temps. So after doing some research on this thermometer (the pink Walgreens one), I found out this was a problem with this thermometer. So needless to say I don't think my temps were accurate. so the past few days I've been using a regular digital temp as well. So fertility friend said I ovulated at CD15, now today its saying CD20. I dont know what to think. How could the doctor say at CD10 I was about to ovulate any second and then I dont till CD20. I had a temp drop today which i was hoping was an implantation drop but then fertility friend changed me to CD20. So I'm so lost :(


----------



## kitcatbaby

That may just be the pregnancy Jo... making it taste vile  would make it easier to quit if they tasted horrible x


----------



## MrsMM24

HAJ, I think I responded to you on another thread.... Go with the docs timing... :dust:

JOSEPHINE... :happydance: Soooo happy to hear your news, I totally needed some good today!! I agree ring the doc, in the meantime, CONGRATS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!

*AFM...*Busy, tiring weekend for me, and AF has come a little earlier than normal(after MC) so I am a little down (total meltdown to DW yesterday!), but hanging in. As I mentioned, because we cannot do this the traditional way, I likely will not be testing until Jan/Feb.. :sad1: But I am here for my testing threads!! Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on each thread)Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## jen1019

karry1412 said:


> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks karry! I am hoping this will be my lucky cycle and yours. When do you usually test? It would be fabulous to find out on NYE and surprise DH at midnight ;)
> 
> Oh, wouldn't that be amazing!! He'll be so surprised!! :thumbup: Have you been TTC for long?
> 
> AF is due for me on St. Stephens Day so I'm going to test with FR on Christmas Eve - I'm really hoping to tell our families on Christmas morning! Although even the extended family will know by New Years because his family always have a party on Stephens Day & New Years Eve so if I refuse a drink they'll all presume anyways! :haha:
> 
> It would just mean the world to me to be able to surprise both our families on Christmas morning, especially my Mam as we lost my Nanna this summer :cry: So it would be nice to have some good news to add to the festivities! :xmas6:
> 
> I really hope we both get our BFPs before the year is out! :hugs:Click to expand...


DH and I were originally NTNP- that started in May of this year. In October I began charting, and we are trying to time our BD and doing everything else right. So total we have been TTC for around 7 months now. You're on your 3rd cycle TTC?

That would be amazing if you were able to tell your families on Christmas morning. I was hoping it would be our little Christmas present, but I'm okay with waiting a bit longer. It's hard to be patient. I will have all my crossables crossed for you! :hugs:

I hope we'll be able to celebrate our BFP's by the end of the year :) If you're looking for any more TTC buddies, let me know. :thumbup:


----------



## likeaustralia

Aw MrsMM - So sorry AF flew in. I hope you get some answers at your upcoming doc appt. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## josephine3

Thanks Mrs MM!!! Im so still in disbelief!! 
Sorry af got you.. do you hav long cycles or are u just not gonig to test over the festive time? 
I really really have my fx'd for you that you WILL have that 2012 baby!! I am proof its possible!! i really didnt think it was but apparently it is! I kno when people say that you think 'yeah but not to me' cos so did I.. but its possible!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

So sorry af got you mrsmm! Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wow congrats to all the :bfp:s. Jo I am thrilled for you hun! It just goes to show it happens when you least expect it, looking forward to seeing you in 1st tri soon then.

Good luck to everyone else, this is a very lucky thread so come on 2012 baby lets see even more sparkly festive BFPS!!! Sorry to those who got the :witch: but maybe you'll start the new year with a BFP. 

:dust:


----------



## josephine3

I dont know where to really hang out atm... i dont feel ready for first tri Iv not really accepted it yet.. there needs to be a 'newly pregnant' forum!! lol like there isnt enough forums already..


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ah just do what feels right for you Jo, there are loads of newly preggers ladies in 1st tri though so if you have a scout around you'll find some girls in the same boat as you. The BFP annoucements is a good place to stalk some new buddies too. Good luck x


----------



## kitcatbaby

Aw Jo don't rush off too soon... team 2012 won't be the same without you...
You should start team 2012 pregnancy and birth thread in 1st tri! That way we can all stay in touch after we get bfps! xx


----------



## josephine3

Good idea!!! Tho EVERYONE would be on it lol as everyone in there will be due in 2012.. haha.. I wont be rushing off anywhere soon dont you worry! I dont know what id do without you lot!! xxx I still need you guys!!! xxx


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats Jo and Tricky!!!! so exciting!!!!! good to see everyone is doing well.
Just wanted to pop in and say hello. I am 6 and half weeks tomorrow! i can't believe how fast time is flying!. Two weeks from today is my first Dr.'s appt! i can't wait to see my lil bean. :)


----------



## READY4OURBABY

bunni & sweet & twicky ~ congrats ladies! :happydance:

jo ~ its been a long time coming! im SO excited for you:happydance:

H&H 9 months to you all!!!!!

afm..im not sure where im at at this point. ive been having all sorts of cramps since ov. along with a whole mess of other symptoms. im hoping they're all good signs but who knows :shrug: DW is convinced that im preggo, she says i look different and her crazy dreams dont help:haha: i went out this weekend for a friends bday and was so paranoid i kinda stood off to the side for fear someone would bump into me an ruin my chances. trying to stay positive.


----------



## Peach2280

Last af was 11/4, and I ovulated the 17th. Since o my temp has been between 98.3-98.8, Which is higher than my normal 96.7, but I haven't been good about checking at the same time every day. I have been checking my cp although I know it's nt the most reliable, but I just checked a hlf hour ago and am now a little crampy. Af is 4 days late. I have decided to wait to test til 12/13, just incase. Super thick white cm when I checked cp. I also have a cold, started yesterday (sneezing, stuffy yet runny nose?). One big vein on my left breast leading to nipple. Anyone else experienced anything similar then gotten bfp?


----------



## rosabelle

JO!!!!!!! OH MY GOD!!!!!! EEEEEEEKKKKKK!!! :happydance: :happydance:
i am sooooo excited for you!!! 
We did the same thing this cycle (not really doing anything right) and look what happened!!
oh gee i am so excited, congrats hunni!

i feel the same as you, not really sure where to 'hang'... i think it is a great idea to start a '2012 pregnancy' page.. i will meet you there for sure! 

MrsMM: so so sorry AF got you :hugs: i have my fingers crossed for the next cycle xxx


i just thought i would pop in any saw all these bfps!! congrats ladies.. 

well i had my second Hcg test done today and it has gone from 3637 last Wednesday to 16,858 today (Tuesday)!!!!!! the doctor said next week at my scan she will be looking real hard for 2 little ones with those high levels!!! :):):) either that or its a really healthy pregnancy...


----------



## DBCG

Hi Everyone :) I just joined the site tonight. We are TTC our first :) I am very new to this, so I will prob have lots of questions :) Can I be added to the list for 2012? Im sure my husband will be happy I found a site to talk to women about this, so I do not drive him crazy!


----------



## DBZ34

Peach2280 said:


> Last af was 11/4, and I ovulated the 17th. Since o my temp has been between 98.3-98.8, Which is higher than my normal 96.7, but I haven't been good about checking at the same time every day. I have been checking my cp although I know it's nt the most reliable, but I just checked a hlf hour ago and am now a little crampy. Af is 4 days late. I have decided to wait to test til 12/13, just incase. Super thick white cm when I checked cp. I also have a cold, started yesterday (sneezing, stuffy yet runny nose?). One big vein on my left breast leading to nipple. Anyone else experienced anything similar then gotten bfp?


Those symptoms sound promising! Especially since AF is staying away... I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and hope that this is your BFP just waiting on you to test. :) Do you have a chart we can look at?


----------



## DBZ34

DBCG said:


> Hi Everyone :) I just joined the site tonight. We are TTC our first :) I am very new to this, so I will prob have lots of questions :) Can I be added to the list for 2012? Im sure my husband will be happy I found a site to talk to women about this, so I do not drive him crazy!

I still drive my DH crazy...but now it's with talking about BnB! :haha: 

I have gotten much better since signing up though. He still doesn't care to hear about CM and doesn't get my excitement about it's consistency around ov, though, so it's nice to come here and :happydance: about EWCM. lol.


----------



## bubumaci

MrsMM24 ... :hugs2:


----------



## omuk

Congratulations on all the :bfp:

AFM, i started clomid this cycle on cd3-8. am now cd5. I am also on metformin and will have injections to stimulate egg release on cd6 and 7. i hope this month works for us.


----------



## karry1412

jen1019 said:


> DH and I were originally NTNP- that started in May of this year. In October I began charting, and we are trying to time our BD and doing everything else right. So total we have been TTC for around 7 months now. You're on your 3rd cycle TTC?
> 
> That would be amazing if you were able to tell your families on Christmas morning. I was hoping it would be our little Christmas present, but I'm okay with waiting a bit longer. It's hard to be patient. I will have all my crossables crossed for you! :hugs:
> 
> I hope we'll be able to celebrate our BFP's by the end of the year :) If you're looking for any more TTC buddies, let me know. :thumbup:

All my crossables are crossed for you too! I can't wait to hear how you get on! Yep, we're on our third try and we've had two months of NTNP also. Hopefully it'll be third time lucky but at the same time I know we haven't been trying long. I'm trying to stay positive but realistic - last month I was so sure it had worked & it was so upsetting when I found out it didn't so this month I'm trying not to get my hopes up.

And I'm always looking for buddies! I've just send you a friend request & updated my siggy! :hugs:



likeaustralia said:


> Aw MrsMM - So sorry AF flew in. I hope you get some answers at your upcoming doc appt. I'll be thinking of you.

What she said ^^ :hugs:



kitcatbaby said:


> Aw Jo don't rush off too soon... team 2012 won't be the same without you...
> You should start team 2012 pregnancy and birth thread in 1st tri! That way we can all stay in touch after we get bfps! xx

I think that's a great idea!! Although I agree that everyone is going to be on there - maybe reference this thread in the title? Hopefully we'll all be over there soon! :thumbup:



rosabelle said:


> well i had my second Hcg test done today and it has gone from 3637 last Wednesday to 16,858 today (Tuesday)!!!!!! the doctor said next week at my scan she will be looking real hard for 2 little ones with those high levels!!! :):):) either that or its a really healthy pregnancy...

WOW!! Be sure to let us know, won't you? Would you like to have twins? :baby::baby:



DBCG said:


> Hi Everyone :) I just joined the site tonight. We are TTC our first :) I am very new to this, so I will prob have lots of questions :) Can I be added to the list for 2012? Im sure my husband will be happy I found a site to talk to women about this, so I do not drive him crazy!

Welcome!! If you figure out a way to avoid annoying DH can you let me know your secret? :haha:



omuk said:


> AFM, i started clomid this cycle on cd3-8. am now cd5. I am also on metformin and will have injections to stimulate egg release on cd6 and 7. i hope this month works for us.

Fingers crossed they work out for you! :thumbup:


----------



## jen1019

DBCG said:


> Hi Everyone :) I just joined the site tonight. We are TTC our first :) I am very new to this, so I will prob have lots of questions :) Can I be added to the list for 2012? Im sure my husband will be happy I found a site to talk to women about this, so I do not drive him crazy!

DBCG, Welcome to the group! Wishing you a lot of luck. I know that it's helped me to not talk as much about it with DH, but I still drive him crazy! ;) He is very tolerant of my cm, temp talk, etc. It's nice to have a group of ladies who understand :hugs:



Peach2280 said:


> Last af was 11/4, and I ovulated the 17th. Since o my temp has been between 98.3-98.8, Which is higher than my normal 96.7, but I haven't been good about checking at the same time every day. I have been checking my cp although I know it's nt the most reliable, but I just checked a hlf hour ago and am now a little crampy. Af is 4 days late. I have decided to wait to test til 12/13, just incase. Super thick white cm when I checked cp. I also have a cold, started yesterday (sneezing, stuffy yet runny nose?). One big vein on my left breast leading to nipple. Anyone else experienced anything similar then gotten bfp?

Keeping my fingers crossed for you- sounds promising. You are a much more patient lady than I am, as I wouldn't been testing the day I was due for AF :haha: Do you chart?



omuk said:


> Congratulations on all the :bfp:
> 
> AFM, i started clomid this cycle on cd3-8. am now cd5. I am also on metformin and will have injections to stimulate egg release on cd6 and 7. i hope this month works for us.

OMUK- I hope that starting the clomid helps. Maybe this will be your lucky cycle!



karry1412 said:


> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> DH and I were originally NTNP- that started in May of this year. In October I began charting, and we are trying to time our BD and doing everything else right. So total we have been TTC for around 7 months now. You're on your 3rd cycle TTC?
> 
> That would be amazing if you were able to tell your families on Christmas morning. I was hoping it would be our little Christmas present, but I'm okay with waiting a bit longer. It's hard to be patient. I will have all my crossables crossed for you! :hugs:
> 
> I hope we'll be able to celebrate our BFP's by the end of the year :) If you're looking for any more TTC buddies, let me know. :thumbup:
> 
> All my crossables are crossed for you too! I can't wait to hear how you get on! Yep, we're on our third try and we've had two months of NTNP also. Hopefully it'll be third time lucky but at the same time I know we haven't been trying long. I'm trying to stay positive but realistic - last month I was so sure it had worked & it was so upsetting when I found out it didn't so this month I'm trying not to get my hopes up.
> 
> And I'm always looking for buddies! I've just send you a friend request & updated my siggy! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> Aw Jo don't rush off too soon... team 2012 won't be the same without you...
> You should start team 2012 pregnancy and birth thread in 1st tri! That way we can all stay in touch after we get bfps! xxClick to expand...
> 
> I think that's a great idea!! Although I agree that everyone is going to be on there - maybe reference this thread in the title? Hopefully we'll all be over there soon! :thumbup:Click to expand...


Karry, added you as a friend, and to my siggy. I am really feeling hopeful. It's great that we've been trying around the same amount :) Wouldn't it be awesome if we became bump buddies in the same cycle :baby:

Jo, I think you should definitely start a 2012 pregnancy thread. I think it would be great to have all of these familiar and awesome ladies waiting there for me.

AFM- Only CD3 and just waiting for next week, to start the BDing. We will be trying preseed this cycle, and I've told DH to rest up for next weeks BD marathon :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: welcome newcomers!!! Good Luck! FXD!:dust: to you!

Thanks LIKEAUSTR and BUBUMACI!!!:flower:

JO, no, since the MC my cycles have been different each month, kind of the same effects to cycles and AF as coming off bcp. I would test through the holidays, but financially, donations, leaving work for procedures, etc, we are forced to have to wait a while to rebuild funds, etc.... unless we can get a donor, we will be bypassing possible December OV and hoping to catch Jan.

I hope everyone is doing well in here today!

*AFM...*AF has come a little earlier than normal (after MC) so we are looking into what if anything we will be able to get together to TTC again soon. I likely will not be testing until Jan/Feb as financing TTC will be better then.. :sad1: But I am here for my testing threads as I said I would be!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM for the links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies - thanks for the advice karry!! Im feeling shocked still but a little calmer I think its sinking in more... 

I did a cb digi - Pregnant 2-3!!! I showed that to oh he says 'nah, look 2-3 there's only a 2 in 3 chance that you're pregnant' hahah :dohh:

But then he snapped at me for something silly and i got overly upset and shut myself in the bedroom and cried for ages - then he came in, gave me a cuddle and said 'so you're going to have a baby huh?' :cloud9: it was really sweet.

As for the fake fag well I took out the weird brown filter flavour thing in it and stuffed it with baccy!!! :haha: now it tastes lovely!!! it really is helping the cravings just getting the flavour. its something to hold in my hand as well I went to get an ashtry for it the first time i used it haha.. :dohh: Its hard tho i tell you this not smoking!:nope:

MrsMM - I realised after I made that post that you probably arent having donations over the xmas period sorry - well make sure you get some xmas lovin instead hehe. snuggle up nice and cosy together. I think its such a beautiful thing when 2 women decide to become mummies together!!

kitcat and other ladies - I'll start the thread and will be looking forward to seeing you all there - i think its a great idea as I've found it a bit weird in a new forum where i dont really know anyone, be nice to see some familiar faces :flower:

I rang the docs and they told me to go down in the morning and pick up a 'pack' and they will do the rest :shrug:
Well good luck all my lovely team 2012 ladies - I really thought that cos Id started the thread I was somehow cursed and would be the only one not to get my bfp!!


----------



## josephine3

I did it!!! here's the link if anyone wants to check it out https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...2012-find-your-friends-here.html#post14365243


----------



## Peach2280

Well I just tested digital BFP! however I'm terrifies something is wrong because I have very mild cramps. Scheduled sono for Monday!!!!


----------



## Peach2280

here's a pic :) is it possible to get false positive on digitals? i used afternoon urine
 



Attached Files:







get-attachment.aspx.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## josephine3

YAYYYYY peach!! Im pretty darn sure you cant get a false positive on a digital!!! Get yoruself over to the 2012 baby thread in first tri!! 

Congratulations!! xxx


----------



## josephine3

p.s. mild cramps are nothing to worry about - how did you get a sono so soon??!! i want one lol.


----------



## vickytoria88

I wont have thought u could get a false positive on a didgi! Congratulations


----------



## opaque1997

Peach2280 said:


> Well I just tested digital BFP! however I'm terrifies something is wrong because I have very mild cramps. Scheduled sono for Monday!!!!

FYI my girl friend had cramps (She said they felt like period cramps) for the FULL first tri mester.. so don't worry too much yet. :)


----------



## omuk

Peach2280 said:


> Well I just tested digital BFP! however I'm terrifies something is wrong because I have very mild cramps. Scheduled sono for Monday!!!!

Congratulations Peach for your :bfp: Wish you a h&h 9 months.


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS!!! :happydance:Wishing you a H&H 9 mos PEACH!! that is awesome news! And no, false positives are not as likely with a digi! GL!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Big o day today I think girls :) bd plenty over the last few days so Fxd :) docs appointment next week do lots to look forward to! Hoping to move across to team 2012 births asap lol xx


----------



## minni2906

Congrats!!! H&H 9 months!! :happydance:


----------



## josephine3

ooooh O day kitcat, yay time to start symptom spotting tomorrow hehe :winkwink:

By the way incase you dont check the other thread its my b'day on the 9th august too!!! I think we figured this out earlier but forgot  !! Id rather he not be due so close to my bday if im honest - will be an expensive time of year for oh!!! :haha:


----------



## READY4OURBABY

peach ~ congratulations!! have a h&h 9 months:happydance:

kit ~ plenty of :dust: to you this cycle!!!


afm...i woke up in a pretty good mood even though i kept waking up last night. so im a little tired. when i got up i noticed all my symptoms are completely gone still. except for some light cramping but i cant tell if its AF or something else...im just not feeling very hopeful right now


----------



## minni2906

josephine3 said:


> ooooh O day kitcat, yay time to start symptom spotting tomorrow hehe :winkwink:
> 
> By the way incase you dont check the other thread its my b'day on the 9th august too!!! I think we figured this out earlier but forgot  !! Id rather he not be due so close to my bday if im honest - will be an expensive time of year for oh!!! :haha:

August is a good month!! Mine is the 12th. :cake:


----------



## megan_may

HI, Id like to join if thats ok?

My name is Megan and have only just started TTC but would really love for it to happen soon!

:dust: To everyone!


----------



## kitcatbaby

josephine3 said:


> ooooh O day kitcat, yay time to start symptom spotting tomorrow hehe :winkwink:
> 
> By the way incase you dont check the other thread its my b'day on the 9th august too!!! I think we figured this out earlier but forgot  !! Id rather he not be due so close to my bday if im honest - will be an expensive time of year for oh!!! :haha:

Ooooo yes now I remember :) I had forgotten lol. I'm going to try my best not to symptom spot this month as I've got lots going on and can't be doing with the extra stress of am I aren't I which never gets me anywhere anyway  x


----------



## karry1412

jen1019 said:


> Karry, added you as a friend, and to my siggy. I am really feeling hopeful. It's great that we've been trying around the same amount :) Wouldn't it be awesome if we became bump buddies in the same cycle :baby:
> 
> Jo, I think you should definitely start a 2012 pregnancy thread. I think it would be great to have all of these familiar and awesome ladies waiting there for me.
> 
> AFM- Only CD3 and just waiting for next week, to start the BDing. We will be trying preseed this cycle, and I've told DH to rest up for next weeks BD marathon :haha:

Aw!! This is the first time I've had a siggy buddy!! (I think my other buddy has disappeared) :blush: :hugs: And let me know how you get on with the preseed? I was trying to explain about the preseed to DH last night & I explained that it gave his "swimmers" a helping hand - he asked if it's like their sat nav!! :haha:



josephine3 said:


> Its hard tho i tell you this not smoking!:nope:
> 
> MrsMM - I think its such a beautiful thing when 2 women decide to become mummies together!!
> 
> kitcat and other ladies - I'll start the thread and will be looking forward to seeing you all there - i think its a great idea as I've found it a bit weird in a new forum where i dont really know anyone, be nice to see some familiar faces :flower:
> 
> I rang the docs and they told me to go down in the morning and pick up a 'pack' and they will do the rest :shrug:
> Well good luck all my lovely team 2012 ladies - I really thought that cos Id started the thread I was somehow cursed and would be the only one not to get my bfp!!

I'm sure quitting smoking is very hard but it'll all be worth it in nine months! :hugs: 

In relation to MrsMM - I actually hadn't even noticed that!! And I couldn't agree more. Fair play!

Hopefully I'll see you over on the new thread soon & I'm glad this one didn't curse you (I started a thread when I was due to test last & got AF early :wacko:) & good luck with your "pack"!



Peach2280 said:


> here's a pic :) is it possible to get false positive on digitals? i used afternoon urine

I believe false positives are very rare so congratulations!! :baby:



kitcatbaby said:


> I'm going to try my best not to symptom spot this month as I've got lots going on and can't be doing with the extra stress of am I aren't I which never gets me anywhere anyway  x

I couldn't agree more! I'm hoping with the run up to Christmas & dealing with various problems at home plus our first wedding anniversary that I won't have time to symptom spot this time around. However I feel like pulling my hair out just waiting for ov so we'll see how long that lasts! :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome MEGAN! :wave: GL :dust:

DW's is the 28th!!! :cake:


----------



## josephine3

kitcat - I didnt symptom spot at all this month which is probably why I didnt notice hardly any! Or those that I did notice i just brushed off and didnt dwell on it.. hoping it works for you too!! Lol august is a good birthday month - at least lo's birthday will always be in the school hols!! my oh said 'cant u wait until sept so he'll be oldest in the year'.. Im like er... dont think it works that way!!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Just stopping in to say I still didnt forget about you guys! its finals week at school and ove been studying ALOT! I swear ill update asap! Welcome newbies and congrats bfps!!!!! wooohoooo!


----------



## Karenesque9

Add me to the list!! I want a 2012 baby! :happydance:


----------



## HisGrace

Peach2280 said:


> here's a pic :) is it possible to get false positive on digitals? i used afternoon urine

Congratulations!!! I'm pretty sure it's a true positive, but you can always get another test if you want some re-assurance. Happy and healthy 9 months to you! :baby:


----------



## bubumaci

josephine3 said:


> kitcat - I didnt symptom spot at all this month which is probably why I didnt notice hardly any! Or those that I did notice i just brushed off and didnt dwell on it.. hoping it works for you too!! Lol august is a good birthday month - at least lo's birthday will always be in the school hols!! my oh said 'cant u wait until sept so he'll be oldest in the year'.. Im like er... dont think it works that way!!

I'm an August child :thumbup: ... the only downside to it was that pretty much all friends were always on vacation if I wanted to celebrate ;)


----------



## bunni84

ok...unfortunately its an angel baby...miscarried yesterday :cry:, was about 6 weeks


----------



## jen1019

megan_may said:


> HI, Id like to join if thats ok?
> 
> My name is Megan and have only just started TTC but would really love for it to happen soon!
> 
> :dust: To everyone!

Megan- welcome! Wishing you the best of luck in your journey :dust:



READY4OURBABY said:


> afm...i woke up in a pretty good mood even though i kept waking up last night. so im a little tired. when i got up i noticed all my symptoms are completely gone still. except for some light cramping but i cant tell if its AF or something else...im just not feeling very hopeful right now

I know a lot of the other people in this thread said that when they least thought they were pregnant, that's when they tested positive. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, hun!



karry1412 said:


> Aw!! This is the first time I've had a siggy buddy!! (I think my other buddy has disappeared) :blush: :hugs: And let me know how you get on with the preseed? I was trying to explain about the preseed to DH last night & I explained that it gave his "swimmers" a helping hand - he asked if it's like their sat nav!! :haha:

I know, I'm excited to have a sig buddy, too! Maybe the lady who disappeared will come around again soon. I will definitely let you know how the preseed goes. I explained it to DH the other day, and he was fine with it one way or the other. I think this might be our cycle... I just have that feeling. Maybe because for the first time since TTC I feel like DH is 100% on board :)

AFM- still waiting. I should be OV around next Saturday. DH and I both have next Friday off, so we should definitely be able to get BDing in Thurs and Friday, at least. It's hard sometimes with us working so many hours at work to get it in during the week. :dust: to everyone!


----------



## bubumaci

bunni84 said:


> ok...unfortunately its an angel baby...miscarried yesterday :cry:, was about 6 weeks

Ohh.... big :hugs: I am so sorry - much strength and support to you!!


----------



## jen1019

bunni84 said:


> ok...unfortunately its an angel baby...miscarried yesterday :cry:, was about 6 weeks

Oh Bunni, I am so sorry! :hugs: You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: BUNNI!!! So sorry for your loss! :hugs:


*AFM...* Not much to report, beginning stages of my cycle... Still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## likeaustralia

I'm sorry bunni. :hugs:


----------



## kitcatbaby

So sorry for your loss bunny! Thinking of you and your angel! Chin up hun much love to you xx


----------



## haj624

Im so sorry Bunni!!:hugs:


----------



## minni2906

bunni84 said:


> ok...unfortunately its an angel baby...miscarried yesterday :cry:, was about 6 weeks

so sorry for your loss!! :hugs:


----------



## abitjaded

@Jo So exciting that you've finally got your BFP! I'm so happy for you! H&H 9 months! You really should check in here often, looking forward to meeting up with you in the pregnancy forums when my BFP arrives.

@Bunny Sorry to hear of your loss. 

AFM sorry its been so long since I last posted. I got some news this month that I didn't know how to handle. I really needed support, but I couldn't seem to reach out for it. The clomid doesn't seem to be working for me anymore. My follicles were smaller this month on day 15 than they were last month on day 11. Last month we weren't sure if they were going to get big enough to be viable, so this month is probably a failed cycle. According to fertility friend I did O, and I have a progesterone test on Friday to verify that, but according to my RE I shouldn't get my hopes up since even if I did O its unlikely that this months eggs will be viable. :( If I did O, we have to wait 3 weeks for my period to start. Otherwise I will start progesterone this weekend to trigger a period.


----------



## raventtc

josephine3 said:


> ooooh O day kitcat, yay time to start symptom spotting tomorrow hehe :winkwink:
> 
> By the way incase you dont check the other thread its my b'day on the 9th august too!!! I think we figured this out earlier but forgot  !! Id rather he not be due so close to my bday if im honest - will be an expensive time of year for oh!!! :haha:

Its okay to share your bday with your little one...funny story -- mine is day after my moms and my daughter is same as moms....so 3 people/2 days-3bdays...!!


----------



## raventtc

I want to join this group too!! We have been ttc for a few months now...and hoping that this is our month!!


----------



## rosabelle

Bunni, i am so so sorry for your loss.. xxx


----------



## josephine3

Bunni im so so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I hope we can help you through this. I am always shocked and saddened by how many m/cs seem to happen. So sorry xxx

Antsy - how old do you guys stay at school till then? I've heard you mention school before and thought it was a bit odd - school over here is only till 16, or 18 if you want to stay to do a-levels.. would have thought that was quite young to ttc at..?? (no offence if you are a young ttcer you just made me wonder!!)

I picked up my 'pack' from the docs today - wow its intimidating, a huge manual, lots of mags and a big form to fill in with words on it that dont make much sense to me yet!! The midwife rang me to make an appt... for the 10th Jan.. sooo far away... she asked how far along I was and I said 4 weeks 5 days and she was like 'oh so you've only JUST missed your period then'. charmin!! She didnt help much and seemed in a rush to get off the phone so I didnt get to ask my million questions! However I cant believe I finally have one of those green 'pregnancy notes' booklets that you see all the women at the docs carrying about!!! :cloud9: Tho it says on it to take it wherever you go at all times!! cant see many people doing that I certainly wont!


----------



## Wilsey

Bunni - I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Jo - yeah, they don't seem to fussed to see you so early. Suppose there isn't much to do that early on anyhow!


----------



## josephine3

Yeah I know but all these girls in America seem to be getting well early scans and all these hcg level tests and everything!! Not fair!!! Or do they pay for what they want?


----------



## wantanerd

It really depends on the doctor and how good your insurance is. I had a ton of hcg tests and scans because I was seeing a fertility specialist so I had 5 hcg tests and 3 ultrasounds in the first few weeks.


----------



## josephine3

oh right.. i dont get it at all.. what if you dont have insurance and need treating for something serious? preg related or not? Do they just let you suffer?


----------



## wantanerd

No there are programs you can use to make sure you have proper care. Medicaid helps low income households with medical emergencies and lack of insurance


----------



## josephine3

Ah i see.. I thought you were just thrown out on the street lol! So you can go to emergency room and get treated regardless, then work out how to pay for it after?? 

If you wanted early scans and blood tests, could you request them?


----------



## me222

Could I please be added? Will be testing just before Christmas Day, I think.


----------



## Rigi.kun

I'm sorry to hear Bunni.

Congratulations to all our new BFP's H & H 9 to all


----------



## wantanerd

josephine3 said:


> Ah i see.. I thought you were just thrown out on the street lol! So you can go to emergency room and get treated regardless, then work out how to pay for it after??
> 
> If you wanted early scans and blood tests, could you request them?

if you are uninsured you would pay out of pocket and ultrasounds and bloodwork are not cheap. 

I am lucky the hubby is in the military and Tricare is paying for everything.


----------



## READY4OURBABY

megan~ welcome:wave:

bunni~ oh honey i am so sorry big :hugs:

jen~ i really hope thats what happens...FX for you this cycle! :dust:

jo~its very interesting to learn about your process over there. it really all depends on the insurance you have out here. not sure about other states but i cali they have a state program that helps with food and healthcare if your preggo

afm~i have a dull crampy pain on my right side. which is weird cause it feels more like ov pain then af pain. still not sleeping through the night and im super tired. dw is sure im preggo still:dohh: but after my bfn on 9dpo im thinking im out this month...but we will see i guess


----------



## abitjaded

@Jo - Like the other gals said out here it totally depends on your insurance. Like for me, on my insurance anything that is not specifically for getting pregnant can be covered, so scans to see why I'm not ovulating or if I have ovulated can be covered but my hcg test, clomid (femara next month), my trigger shots and all that are out of pocket. I also have to pay a copay, so covered items still cost $25 per item/ visit. I think we went out of pocket about $700 last month for all the tests and prescriptions. This month and next will be less because we have fewer tests. We had to save up before we could consider fertility treatments because we arent wealthy enough to normally be able to fork out that much cash.


----------



## kitcatbaby

Wow this makes me realise how lucky we are to have the NHS here in the UK. I live in Wales so all prescription medicine is free as well as free pregnancy testing facilities. All women are entitled to fertility treatment for free on the NHS... we don't have to pay a penny :) we are so very lucky! Xx


----------



## wantanerd

Its one of the perks of being a military family. All my fertility meds (femara and trigger shot) were covered as well as all my testing. I have racked up about 10 grand in fertility appointments and tests that I didn't have to pay. Thanks to the Air Force I have a little one growing inside me.

and I won't have to pay anything for the prenatal care of delivery either.


----------



## HisGrace

:hug: bunni. So sorry for you loss.


----------



## minni2906

josephine3 said:


> Ah i see.. I thought you were just thrown out on the street lol! So you can go to emergency room and get treated regardless, then work out how to pay for it after??
> 
> If you wanted early scans and blood tests, could you request them?

Due to the new "Obamacare" health plan in the US, EVERYONE has the option to be covered for Emergency Services (which include labor and delivery, but not prenatal visits), even illegal immigrants. Whether or not you apply for it if eligible is on you. Although, you have to be pretty broke to be considered eligible. Although, all pregnant women, despite income, are eligible for Medicaid coverage, and children are covered for the first six month of life, regardless of income.

If you're lucky enough to be in that "in-between" income ranking, not low enough for medicaid, but not high enough to afford other insurance, most hospitals (at least in Maryland) will work with you to get financial aid, or a payment plan so that you can still be treated. 

Lucky me, I work in medical billing so I get to hear sob stories all day about "How am I going to pay for this?!". :nope:


----------



## minni2906

kitcatbaby said:


> Wow this makes me realise how lucky we are to have the NHS here in the UK. I live in Wales so all prescription medicine is free as well as free pregnancy testing facilities. All women are entitled to fertility treatment for free on the NHS... we don't have to pay a penny :) we are so very lucky! Xx

I agree that you are very lucky with the NHS. My sister has endometriosis and I saw someone post about the NHS paying for IVF and I got all excited, but when I googled it I figured out it was UK, not US. There's no way my sister will ever be able to afford IVF.


----------



## hakendall

Hakendall


----------



## ayclobes

Hey Ladies, can I join? I just had a m/c / d&c 11/23 so i'll be hopefully getting back to ttc come january! i hope, my dr didnt really say if i need to wait til feb or not. Anyways, we're ttc a 2012 baby!


----------



## HisGrace

ayclobes said:


> Hey Ladies, can I join? I just had a m/c / d&c 11/23 so i'll be hopefully getting back to ttc come january! i hope, my dr didnt really say if i need to wait til feb or not. Anyways, we're ttc a 2012 baby!

Welcome ayclobes. So sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## abitjaded

Welcome Ayclobes! Sorry to hear about your MC. Lots of :dust: toward your sticky bean.


----------



## ayclobes

Thank you! I am very hopeful, as i hear the odds are better for getting pregnant after a m/c or d&c. My doc said she does not want me to get pregnant again until after january? i guess i have to wait til jan or feb to get pregnant again?


----------



## MrsMM24

AYC, so sorry for your loss! :hugs:


JO, yes, the NHS is a lucky thing. For me it is muuuch different. DW and I don't qualify for fertility treatments so everything is pretty much out of pocket. We got married and got a discount on treatments however which is still expensive. We do however have pretty good insurance so that is a plus. MINNI is right about the medicare, etc in MD. I also know that just about every state here has it's own "programs" and qualifications, etc....


*AFM...* Not much to report, cycle was a little short this month, I am have a light spotting day and last night was the same... Still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for the links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## josephine3

kitcatbaby said:


> Wow this makes me realise how lucky we are to have the NHS here in the UK. I live in Wales so all prescription medicine is free as well as free pregnancy testing facilities. All women are entitled to fertility treatment for free on the NHS... we don't have to pay a penny :) we are so very lucky! Xx

I think you only get a certain number of 'goes' at iui/ivf tho... i think its 3.. but we do also have a 'postcode lottery' which means you get different amounts or different treatmets free depending on where you live which is a bit unfair. I think, anyway.

If you already have children also I dont think you are eligible for free fertility treatment

its really interesting to learn the differences!!

ayclobes - welcome and very sorry for your loss - Im not sure as to whether you need to wait to ttc, your gp must have a good reason for asking you to though. xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

Thinking im out already this month. Not sure why... just have a feeling :S but its ok as I've got my 1st gyno app on Monday and am looking forward to getting the ball rolling towards (hopefully) some answers :)
Hugs and babydust to all (especially mrsmm24... you seem down lately. I hope everything is ok!) Xx


----------



## josephine3

Ooh, kitcat i just noticed tho - we dont get free prescriptions in england, except when you're pregnant. and children get them free up to 16. x but adults have to pay!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

josephine3 said:


> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> Wow this makes me realise how lucky we are to have the NHS here in the UK. I live in Wales so all prescription medicine is free as well as free pregnancy testing facilities. All women are entitled to fertility treatment for free on the NHS... we don't have to pay a penny :) we are so very lucky! Xx
> 
> I think you only get a certain number of 'goes' at iui/ivf tho... i think its 3.. but we do also have a 'postcode lottery' which means you get different amounts or different treatmets free depending on where you live which is a bit unfair. I think, anyway.
> 
> If you already have children also I dont think you are eligible for free fertility treatment
> 
> its really interesting to learn the differences!!
> 
> ayclobes - welcome and very sorry for your loss - Im not sure as to whether you need to wait to ttc, your gp must have a good reason for asking you to though. xxClick to expand...

Yeah you're right hun. 3 free cycles of IVF I think... :) 
And yes no previous kids allowed for free IVF which is a little unfair I think. And postcode lottery is also true. Different rules depending where you live is total rubbish! But other than that the NHS is a fabulous thing  
Xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

And no free prescriptions is rubbish too Jo I'm so grateful to be in Wales cos my prescription would cost £37 a month and I couldn't live without it so would have to pay it if I lived literally 10mins further north. Ridiculous! Xx


----------



## minni2906

So, how does this whole, peeing more frequently symptom work? Hahaha. I used to only pee twice a day (6am, before work, and 4pm, after work). Lately I've not been able to get through the workday without running to the ladies room around noon, and last night (our cat decided it was play time at 3am) and I had to pee so bad I had to get out of bed! But, to my knowledge I'm not drinking any more than usual.

In other news; I won a raffle at work today and got $25.:happydance: So hmm. Maybe this IS my lucky month!!!!! :flower:


----------



## josephine3

You go from 6am to 4pm without peeing???!!! Oh my gosh!!! thats ridiculous!! I must pee 7 or 8 times between then! I know I pee a lot but... minni thats crazy!


----------



## minni2906

Bahahahaha. Jo, my mom says the same thing.


----------



## Rigi.kun

minni2906 said:


> So, how does this whole, peeing more frequently symptom work? Hahaha. I used to only pee twice a day (6am, before work, and 4pm, after work). Lately I've not been able to get through the workday without running to the ladies room around noon, and last night (our cat decided it was play time at 3am) and I had to pee so bad I had to get out of bed! But, to my knowledge I'm not drinking any more than usual.
> 
> In other news; I won a raffle at work today and got $25.:happydance: So hmm. Maybe this IS my lucky month!!!!! :flower:

It's unhealthy to be peeing only twice a day when not pregnant. It means that you either not drinking enough water, drinking the right amount of water but in large goes or something else is wrong. When I spoke to the doctor he said you should be drinking about a glass a water every hour, and going for regular toilet breaks. (Easier said then done when the toilet is half way across the office, and there is only one of them and by the time and I go and come back I've missed a call and get in trouble) but yeah 2 times a day is bad. 7 -8 is recommended but 5 is a good compromise


----------



## josephine3

Minni - i used to have a friend who would get up in the morning, not even pee, go to school alllll day without peeing and then finally go when she got home.. do you not like to ues public restrooms or do you really just not need to go? I have to go like every hour even when not pregnant!!! (I am reknown for peeing a lot tho)


----------



## Antsynewlywed

*SWEETFOLLY,JOSEPHINE3,TWICKYWABBIT,PEACH2280* CONGRATULATIONS!!!!LIST IS UPDATES HAPPPPPPY AND HEALTTTHHY 9 MONTHS TO YOU GUYS!

*OPERATIONBBYO,LOVEHIM,ALLCROSSED,DBCG,MEGAN_MAY,KARENESQUE9,RAVENTTC,ME222,HAKENDALL,AYCLOBES* WELCOME TO OUR TEAM!

*BUNNI84*:hugs:

@Jo-Im 21 :) You are required by law to go to school until you're 16, most people go until they graduate at about 18. If you dont you have no shot to get a job. And most of the time its not a great job unless you go to college. Thats where I am. University of Akron. Prolly not for long though :cry: I failed a class last semester, and got C's in the rest of them... my granma passed and i had a breakdown in the middle of the semester... planned on quitting. My mom talked me out of it and i had to play catch up. Anyways they put me on academic probation until my grades came up and they said they would dismiss me if i got lower than a C this semester... well my Biology final just got posted and I got a 66% which is a D. IDK what im going to do :cry:


----------



## minni2906

Rigi.kun said:


> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> So, how does this whole, peeing more frequently symptom work? Hahaha. I used to only pee twice a day (6am, before work, and 4pm, after work). Lately I've not been able to get through the workday without running to the ladies room around noon, and last night (our cat decided it was play time at 3am) and I had to pee so bad I had to get out of bed! But, to my knowledge I'm not drinking any more than usual.
> 
> In other news; I won a raffle at work today and got $25.:happydance: So hmm. Maybe this IS my lucky month!!!!! :flower:
> 
> It's unhealthy to be peeing only twice a day when not pregnant. It means that you either not drinking enough water, drinking the right amount of water but in large goes or something else is wrong. When I spoke to the doctor he said you should be drinking about a glass a water every hour, and going for regular toilet breaks. (Easier said then done when the toilet is half way across the office, and there is only one of them and by the time and I go and come back I've missed a call and get in trouble) but yeah 2 times a day is bad. 7 -8 is recommended but 5 is a good compromiseClick to expand...

My doctor has never said anything to me about it. I know I don't drink enough water, but again, my doctor tells me I'm healthy (minus my wacko blood sugars; but not diabetic) and my labwork is always good.



josephine3 said:


> Minni - i used to have a friend who would get up in the morning, not even pee, go to school alllll day without peeing and then finally go when she got home.. do you not like to ues public restrooms or do you really just not need to go? I have to go like every hour even when not pregnant!!! (I am reknown for peeing a lot tho)

Jo, I was like that in high school. I'd go all day and only pee once I got home. I REALLY don't like public restrooms. Especially since being in the medical field and learning that there are certain STDs which are transmitted via toilet seat. I will use them if I HAVE to, but if I'm going right home, I will just wait. Usually I really just don't have to, though.


----------



## kitcatbaby

Antsy... its kind of the same here except a few years ago a law was passed so you have to stay in education until aged 18. I finished my university degree at 21 with top marks and still haven't got a great job so it is very difficult here as I'm sure it is for you too :( all that hard work and study plus so much student debt and I work as a restaurant manager its actually ridiculous xx


----------



## karry1412

bunni84 said:


> ok...unfortunately its an angel baby...miscarried yesterday :cry:, was about 6 weeks

Ah bunni, I'm so sorry to hear that! :hugs:



jen1019 said:


> I know, I'm excited to have a sig buddy, too! Maybe the lady who disappeared will come around again soon. I will definitely let you know how the preseed goes. I explained it to DH the other day, and he was fine with it one way or the other. I think this might be our cycle... I just have that feeling. Maybe because for the first time since TTC I feel like DH is 100% on board :)
> 
> AFM- still waiting. I should be OV around next Saturday. DH and I both have next Friday off, so we should definitely be able to get BDing in Thurs and Friday, at least. It's hard sometimes with us working so many hours at work to get it in during the week. :dust: to everyone!

Yep, my other buddy has reappeared - I figured she would. She's just really busy with work & has two little ones to look after already so she hasn't got much time to be online.

Have you tried the preseed yet? I still haven't ov - I'm hoping for Monday because I'm going out on Saturday & I really want to be able to drink guilt free. I'm going on a "12 Pubs of Christmas" pub crawl (!!) & I don't want to be walking around Dublin in the freezing cold & sober! :haha: But even if I've just ov on Saturday I won't touch a drop.



ayclobes said:


> Hey Ladies, can I join? I just had a m/c / d&c 11/23 so i'll be hopefully getting back to ttc come january! i hope, my dr didnt really say if i need to wait til feb or not. Anyways, we're ttc a 2012 baby!

Welcome & so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:



josephine3 said:


> You go from 6am to 4pm without peeing???!!! Oh my gosh!!! thats ridiculous!! I must pee 7 or 8 times between then! I know I pee a lot but... minni thats crazy!

Wow!! I reckon I'd be above average! :haha:



Antsynewlywed said:


> @Jo-Im 21 :) You are required by law to go to school until you're 16, most people go until they graduate at about 18. If you dont you have no shot to get a job. And most of the time its not a great job unless you go to college. Thats where I am. University of Akron. Prolly not for long though :cry: I failed a class last semester, and got C's in the rest of them... my granma passed and i had a breakdown in the middle of the semester... planned on quitting. My mom talked me out of it and i had to play catch up. Anyways they put me on academic probation until my grades came up and they said they would dismiss me if i got lower than a C this semester... well my Biology final just got posted and I got a 66% which is a D. IDK what im going to do :cry:

So sorry to hear about that hun. My Nan passed away while I was in college too & it's definitely tough. You'd imagine they'd make allowances for special circumstances like that. Hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## jen1019

karry1412 said:


> Yep, my other buddy has reappeared - I figured she would. She's just really busy with work & has two little ones to look after already so she hasn't got much time to be online.
> 
> Have you tried the preseed yet? I still haven't ov - I'm hoping for Monday because I'm going out on Saturday & I really want to be able to drink guilt free. I'm going on a "12 Pubs of Christmas" pub crawl (!!) & I don't want to be walking around Dublin in the freezing cold & sober! :haha: But even if I've just ov on Saturday I won't touch a drop.

Karry, I'm glad your other buddy has reappeared. It definitely has to be a handful to be chasing too little ones around, and try to find time to lurk the message boards ;)

Shaun and I haven't tried the preseed yet. I OV around CD14 and am only on CD6. If we DTD this weekend, I might try it so that I feel prepared closer to OV on the 17th. 

"12 Pubs of Christmas" sounds fun! I hope you have a great time :) I know I am very wary of drinking, the only time that I do is after my cycle has just begun. That's why I am hoping that I know one way or the other before New Year's Eve- that's when my next cycle would be due to start. I'm not a heavy drinker, but if I don't get my BFP, I'd like to be able to enjoy a glass of wine or champagne.



ayclobes said:


> Hey Ladies, can I join? I just had a m/c / d&c 11/23 so i'll be hopefully getting back to ttc come january! i hope, my dr didnt really say if i need to wait til feb or not. Anyways, we're ttc a 2012 baby!

Welcome to the group. I'm very sorry for your loss, and wishing you all the best:hugs:


As for little old me- nothing new to report. AF has just finished up, and am waiting for OV to appear next week. Hoping that we'll be lucky this cycle :) I hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!:happydance:


----------



## ayclobes

Thanks jen..as for me, im patiently awaiting my 1st af following the d&c..i wish it would just show up already! My dh and I used to use preseed..but i found a diff lube thats a bit cheaper the Conceive Plus, plus the bottle/tube/container it comes in is bigger! I got mine off amazon.


----------



## uadreamybabe

i hope to be pregnant for xmas...testing in a few days! fingers crossed!


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Luck UADREAM... welcome! :dust:


Hi Ladies! :wave:

MINNI, for most it wouldn't be healthy to only go twice, however, I probably go 3 times. If your doc hasn't mentioned, I think it is ok, as you are aware and that is more important. It would be different if you were holding it deliberatly.... At least we know that will know when you start peeing alot.... :haha:


*AFM...* Not much to report, checkign in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for the links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## likeaustralia

Wow, I can't believe some of you ladies only go pee a couple of times a day!! I feel like I'm constantly in the bathroom.. even before I got my lovely BFP! I'm sure part of it is that I constantly drink water throughout the day. I have one of those nalgene water bottles and try to drink at least 1.5 of those throughout the day, which is around 48oz of water.. plus any liquids I drink with meals.

In other news, my Clearblue Digital with Conception Indicator came all the way from across the pond today! I'll be trying it out in the morning. Hopefully I see a quick "3+" and I'll be reassured that everything is on track! 

MrsMM - Did you have your doc appt yet? Any answers about your cycles?

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## josephine3

Evening ladies! 
Nice to heard from you antsy!! Ah I see its just cos you call it 'school' whereas we would just say college or uni.. now you say you're at uni it makes much more sense!! 

In england we can leave at 16 (after gcse's) , get a job or go to college then uni... or stay for a levels at school then go straight to uni if you want..

I did it backwards - I did gcses, then a levels, then college! oh well...
I realllly want to show you ladies (especially kitcat ) the lines I got today!! I know we already know they're positive but I have still done a few more tests :blush: and I was suprised by how dark this one was!! Really pleased with it I was worrying they werent darkening up! its from 19dpo, and the green one is an opk just for fun!!
 



Attached Files:







darklines!!.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## kitcatbaby

Beautiful lines Jo :) nice progression too-they are super dark now eh?! Is it starting to sink in now? Xx


----------



## Wilsey

Wonderful lines Jo!!!!


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies, i got a bfp on Monday 5th but unfortuantly it was a chemical so i am back in the race so to speak. Still going to try my best to get a 2012 baby, got plenty of time yet xxx


----------



## Wilsey

Sorry to hear c1403 :hugs: best of luck in the coming months!!


----------



## likeaustralia

Got 3+ on the clear blue Digi this AM, so I think I am on track! Fx'ed everything continues to go well. :)


----------



## Anewbeginning

I'm believing for my baby in 2012. Af should come anytime now for this month of December!! How's everyone? :flower:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Hey ladies,
Im starting to feel like each 2ww is blending in to the next one. Loosing track of cycles and dpos... Think i am 5dpo but it's anybodies guess this month lol my head isn't in the game at all this cycle.
Got my gyno app tomorrow so please keep your fxd for me =D 
How is everybody else? Xx


----------



## karry1412

jen1019 said:


> Karry, I'm glad your other buddy has reappeared. It definitely has to be a handful to be chasing too little ones around, and try to find time to lurk the message boards ;)
> 
> Shaun and I haven't tried the preseed yet. I OV around CD14 and am only on CD6. If we DTD this weekend, I might try it so that I feel prepared closer to OV on the 17th.
> 
> "12 Pubs of Christmas" sounds fun! I hope you have a great time :) I know I am very wary of drinking, the only time that I do is after my cycle has just begun. That's why I am hoping that I know one way or the other before New Year's Eve- that's when my next cycle would be due to start. I'm not a heavy drinker, but if I don't get my BFP, I'd like to be able to enjoy a glass of wine or champagne.
> 
> As for little old me- nothing new to report. AF has just finished up, and am waiting for OV to appear next week. Hoping that we'll be lucky this cycle :) I hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!:happydance:

That's a good idea to get used to the preseed! I ov on Saturday (typical!) so I couldn't drink but it was great fun. We all had to wear Christmas jumpers, Santa hats etc & there were about 15 of us but there were tons of other groups doing it too - it was a great vibe. I know what you mean about finding out before Christmas/New Years - it'll be nice to be able to enjoy a glass of champagne at my parents-in-laws party if we don't get a BFP.

I hope this will be your lucky cycle too :dust:



c1403 said:


> Hi Ladies, i got a bfp on Monday 5th but unfortuantly it was a chemical so i am back in the race so to speak. Still going to try my best to get a 2012 baby, got plenty of time yet xxx

So sorry to hear that. Hope you still get your 2012 BFP :hugs:



Anewbeginning said:


> I'm believing for my baby in 2012. Af should come anytime now for this month of December!! How's everyone? :flower:

That's the attitude!! Good luck & hope AF stays well away from you! :thumbup:



kitcatbaby said:


> Hey ladies,
> Im starting to feel like each 2ww is blending in to the next one. Loosing track of cycles and dpos... Think i am 5dpo but it's anybodies guess this month lol my head isn't in the game at all this cycle.
> Got my gyno app tomorrow so please keep your fxd for me =D
> How is everybody else? Xx

Good luck hun! And you never know, forgetting about tracking & all that might be exactly what you need :hugs:


----------



## abitjaded

kitcatbaby said:


> Hey ladies,
> Im starting to feel like each 2ww is blending in to the next one. Loosing track of cycles and dpos... Think i am 5dpo but it's anybodies guess this month lol my head isn't in the game at all this cycle.
> Got my gyno app tomorrow so please keep your fxd for me =D
> How is everybody else? Xx

Got all my crossables crossed for you.

AFM... 7 DPO now and my progesterone test says that I definately ovulated. The dr. said anything above 3.5 on the results indicates a positive for ovulation. Mine was at 9.7 and I took the test 2 days early (supposed to be taken 7 dpo and I took it at 5 dpo) so I'm wondering if I've double ovulated. 

I'm feeling pretty regretful atm. When the scan showed my follicles too small I assumed that this month wasn't the month. Consequently we did just about everything wrong. Our timing was not great BD 2 days before O, but not again until the day after. I've had a couple social cigarrettes, drank caffeine and I even dieted for 2 weeks this cycle trying to get some of the excess weight off that the treatments have put on me.

Since finding out that I definately ovulated, and possibly double ovulated (I had 2 follicles at about the same size during my scan) I kind of feel like I wrecked this cycle when it could've been a great shot. I guess it serves me for thinking negatively.

Still hopeful though, can't fully place it.

@Jo It gave me a lot of hope when you said


josephine3 said:

> I think I did too but like onnly just im still in shock.. and denial.. and disbelief! I did everything wrong this cycle too.. i had loads of caffiene i even had vodka red bull!! and normal tea i normally have green... i dont get it..

 Thank you.


----------



## kitcatbaby

Thanks @abitjaded I am now 6dpo so pretty close to you :) who knows eh? I guess we will see in another 8days lol when is your af due?
I wouldn't worry too much hun... a relaxed approach may be just the ticket xx


----------



## karry1412

kitcatbaby said:


> a relaxed approach may be just the ticket xx

Exactly! :hugs:


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies!! I havent been ignoring you I promise! My laptop is broken!!! :cry: Im soooo annoyed!!! Just at the wrong time when I neeeed my bnb lol.

Oooh abitjaded and kitcat fx'd for some good news int he next few days from both of you! Great news on the ov abitjaded, and kitcat, dont worry if its not this cycle cos the psychics say january!! I have good feelings about jan for you too!!


----------



## josephine3

Right then ladies... forward thinking here.. I have now set up Team 2012 Baby threads in First, second, and third tri!!! So we will always have somewhere to progress to and to meet up and keep in touch with each other!! Also ttc ladies if you wanna check up on any of us :winkwink: you can do!! 
here's the links:

First tri:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...r-ttc-1-team-2012-find-your-friends-here.html

Second tri:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...by-ladies-ttc-1-2012-baby-thread-meet-up.html

Third tri:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...adies-our-ttc-1-2012-baby-thread-meet-up.html

Ta da!!!

right I best go do some shopping cant sit in the library alll day... well, I might be back after I've shopped hehe...


----------



## raventtc

I am hoping that being sick right now isn't going to mess with ov this month!! fingers crossed!!


----------



## jen1019

likeaustralia said:


> Wow, I can't believe some of you ladies only go pee a couple of times a day!! I feel like I'm constantly in the bathroom.. even before I got my lovely BFP! I'm sure part of it is that I constantly drink water throughout the day. I have one of those nalgene water bottles and try to drink at least 1.5 of those throughout the day, which is around 48oz of water.. plus any liquids I drink with meals.
> 
> How is everyone else doing today?

You're not the only one. I always feel like I am in the bathroom constantly throughout the day. Oh, and I love that you use a Nalgene. I work for the company that manufactures them :)



Anewbeginning said:


> I'm believing for my baby in 2012. Af should come anytime now for this month of December!! How's everyone? :flower:

Good luck! I hope you'll get your 2012 baby :hugs:



karry1412 said:


> That's a good idea to get used to the preseed! I ov on Saturday (typical!) so I couldn't drink but it was great fun. We all had to wear Christmas jumpers, Santa hats etc & there were about 15 of us but there were tons of other groups doing it too - it was a great vibe. I know what you mean about finding out before Christmas/New Years - it'll be nice to be able to enjoy a glass of champagne at my parents-in-laws party if we don't get a BFP.
> 
> I hope this will be your lucky cycle too :dust:

We tried the preseed last night when we DTD. It was so easy, and didn't feel weird or anything. That's what I was worried about. DH liked it, so hopefully it will help us this cycle :)



c1403 said:


> Hi Ladies, i got a bfp on Monday 5th but unfortuantly it was a chemical so i am back in the race so to speak. Still going to try my best to get a 2012 baby, got plenty of time yet xxx

Awww, I'm sorry! I hope that you'll get your BFP soon :hugs:


AFM- Just waiting for OV. I know it should be coming by this Saturday, last cycle I ov'd on CD14. Hopefully we are able to DTD at least a few times at the end of the week. I am feeling like this could be the cycle. Maybe the preseed will help the little swimmers along ;)


----------



## Anewbeginning

Hi ladies :winkwink:

Today starts the cycle for December. I'm CD-1 today. Yes AF came. But that's good in a way, because bye Christmas Eve/Christmas Day I should be Ov. So I'll keep you ladies posted on what's going on. Either the 1st week of Jan or the 2nd week, I should know if I get a :bfp: or not. I'll keep you posted :thumbup: Just pray that :af: stay away in January.


----------



## kitcatbaby

Hi ladies just got back from my gyno app :) here's what happened...
Lovely lady consultant had a good poke around inside and out and thinks there is a chance I have endo and has booked me in for a laparoscopy which will take around a year to get an appointment for so that's the bad news. But the great news is that she has agreed to start investigating our ttc troubles and has booked me in for a day 21 progesterone test and OH for a sperm analysis NEXT MONTH :) :) :) so happy a doctor is finally taking me seriously. And its so quick I only have to wait another month. chuffed to bits! 
How is everyone doing today? Xx


----------



## josephine3

Sorry to hear that you may have endo kitcat :( but great news about the semen analysis and day 21 bloods!! I felt so much better once I knew I was definitely ov'ing.. Does the endo have much of an effect on fertility? 

Have u been ttc almost a year now if I remember rightly? So they should start listening to you a bit more! Im suprised they can tell if you have endo just by having a 'poke around' as u so nicely put it!! hehe that made me giggle..


----------



## kitcatbaby

Lol yes 10months so almost s year. She suspected it because of the kind of pelvic pain I get and cos when she was poking around I found it very painful :( yes endo makes it difficult to conceive cos it basically blocks or sticks together all the important bits eg tubes and ovaries :(
I think I will feel loads better once I know whether im Ov or not!


----------



## josephine3

Oh dear I see.. I thought endometriosis was a thickening of the womb lining? or have a got it wrong?

Will be great to find out that you ovulate!


----------



## kitcatbaby

No its when the cells of the womb lining grow outside the womb eg in the tubes or bowel or abdomen and these cells can stick your insides together. V painful and nasty! Hoping its not endo but certainly looking like it might be. It's a relief to finally be getting some answers! 
Hoe are you feeling now Jo?


----------



## josephine3

Oooh doesnt sound nice!! I hope you're not in too much pain! 

Im doing good thanks, I had to post that pic of my lines just for you hehe.. my laptop is broke tho so im very annoyed I cant get on bnb all the time! Im at library now but you can only have so many hours a day and my time is nearly up!!
My boobs are sooooore... and I have that metallic taste thing in my mouth but other than that Im not feeling much yet!

I just posted in first tri about the dangers of aspartame/phenylalanine in diet foods/drinks and how I dont think we should be drinking it (especially while pregnant) and I've been shot down for scaremongering!! im not impressed I was only trying to help thought I was giving useful info! Oh well..
Good luck for testing! not long to go! How are you feeling about this cycle?


----------



## kitcatbaby

Look after your body hun and don't worry what others think. You were only trying to help them after all. 
Glad to hear you are feeling good :)
I'm feeling good too. Not many symptoms this cycle and my boobs are nowhere near as sore as normal which is a welcome change. Last night I had a kind of tugging behind my belly button which lasted a few hours but otherwise nothing to report :) 
Xx


----------



## josephine3

ARRH!!! I had the tugging feeling too !!! :happydance: I've never felt it before, have you??! OOh wow kitcat Im excited for you!!

Plus, although I drank alcohol and caffeine last month, after reading about it in 'the fertility diet' book, I avoided all aspartame.. didnt have diet drinks at all.. maybe it helped get my bfp who knows!
Cant wait till you can come over to first tri..
right my 'session' at the library is up.. gotta go.. much love my lovelies!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

No never noticed it before either so who knows... perhaps it is a sign...;) 
Hope to talk to you soon x


----------



## uadreamybabe

me and hubby TTC #1...testing in 10 days fingers crossed!


----------



## ferens06

I got my BFP today :cloud9: 

:dust: to you all x x x


----------



## ferens06

ps. Josephine- bump buddies!!xx


----------



## likeaustralia

Congrats ferens!!!! H+H 9 months to you! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS FERENS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!! 

Hi Ladies, sorry that I have been gone, was suuuper busy. Little sad, and a little defeated. BUUUT, true to form, I have started to bounce back.... so I hope to check in a little more.... :hugs: to those that AF caught or that just need them. CONGRATS to anyone that I missed!!


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: I had a super busy weekend so forgive my absence. DD had a karate belt test, she got her belt! :happydance: We finished Christmas shopping and decorating the house. Just super busy, which is good so it keeps me from thinking about skipping this month and possibly January.... Hope you all had an awesome weekend!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats ferens!!! :)


----------



## ferens06

Thank you lovely ladies!xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

Wehey Congrats ferens!! Xx


----------



## Anewbeginning

ferens06 said:


> Thank you lovely ladies!xx

:happydance::happydance: Congrats to you for your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## karry1412

raventtc - I'm sick too & really hoping it doesn't cause any problems! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Anewbeginning - Good luck with your new cycle! :thumbup:

kitcatbaby - I'm so sorry to hear you might have endo but I'm delighted to hear that your doctor is helping you. Hope your tests go well.

uadreamybabe - Good luck hun!

ferens06 - Congratulations!! Hope you have a H&H 9 months! :baby:


----------



## josephine3

yay ferens!!! wooo!!! Im so pleased for you! See you in the Team 2012 Baby first tri thread!!!xx

kitcat its soooo a sign hehe..


----------



## raventtc

karry1412 said:


> raventtc - I'm sick too & really hoping it doesn't cause any problems! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> Thanks i am starting to feel better today!!:hugs:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Congrats FERENS!!! :) 

Welcome anewbeginning!

AFM- well this month i havent really been trying... kind of avoiding actually. weve only bd a few times this cycle. DH was sick and as soon as he got better we dtd and the next day I was sick. I think he "injected" me with his sickness iykwim.  Anyways Ive been sick for about a week now... not deathly ill just annoying. Crusty nose, cough, sore throat. gahhhh! As for why were avoiding I only work part time at my job. I get a maternity leave,but its unpaid. Well I got Aflac insurance and they will pay me $1,000 a month for up to 3 months for a maternity leave :) This was a big concern of ours. WELL the problem is.... That I cannot have a child within 270 days of Aflac taking effect... Aflac doesnt take effect until Jan 1st. So even if i have a LO 265 days after jan 1 i wont get it....


----------



## kitcatbaby

@wilsey... i see from your siggy your bump has turned blue!? congrats on your baby boy!! you knew it would be didn't ya!? xx


----------



## josephine3

Aww antsy sorry you have to take a break... ooh a blue bump ay wilsey??!


----------



## minni2906

Congrats BFP's!! :)

AFM; I am having a very confusing day. I have wacky blood sugar levels. I eat every small meals four hours [mainly because of this] and sometimes my blood sugar still drops to below 70 [which triggers shakes, and nauseousness, and all kinds of fun stuff before ending with passing out; luckily I always catch it and I've not passed out]. My doctor tells me I cannot skip meals or I run the risk of seizures and going into a coma from low blood sugar. I've been dealing with it fine, but I want to know what causes it. So my doctor ordered a serum insulin blood test. The results came back with my insulin levels high, which would explain the drops, but because my doc added a Hemoglobin A1C test, which was normal, he ruled it out and said that the high insulin level couldn't be the cause of my wacky blood sugars. Does that baffle anyone but me?! I mean, when my blood sugar drops [I have a glucose meter that I use and it tells me when it's low], I eat something to get my blood sugar back up [usually chocolate to spike it to normal, then some crackers to keep it there]. So, of course the A1C [which is an average of your glucose levels over the last 90 days] is going to come back normal!! I just don't know. Feel free to ignore this, I just needed to get it all out. Hahaha.


----------



## Wilsey

hey kitkat and jo - yup we are officially having a boy! We are so excited!! :)

Loved the scan - it was just amazing. Got a DVD of it so we can relive it (although, sometimes you have no idea what you are looking at haha).

:D Feeling very good right now.

More :dust: to anyone trying this month xx Hope you can get an Xmas BFP!


----------



## josephine3

minni - very confusing - are you diabetic I take it?

Aww congrats on your boy wilsey - I dont know how kitcat can tell by your sig?? it still looks green to me!!


----------



## josephine3

Just to inform you all the 2012 baby pregnancy thread I set up in first tri seems to have been moved to the 'pregnancy groups' section, which I suppose is fair enough i just hope people will think to look there cos I wouldnt have.. here's the link again, I'll have to keep posting it to make sure we catch everyone!!
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ttc-1-team-2012-find-your-friends-here-8.html


----------



## READY4OURBABY

ferens~ CONGRATS!!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!! 

wilsey~ oh yay a boy!!!

australia~ how'd the CB digi work out???

anew~ im suppose to OV Christmas day/day after..so we're close together. i have my FX for you.

afm..AF is in full force right now. ive already lined up my schedule for donations. it falls on the week of christmas. so hoping for :bfp: for new years. DW is still in denial..she insist that the line on my belly (linea nigra) is darkening up again. i feel so bad im realizing how excited she was..but i told her its just not possible at this point especially since im bleeding heavy. hoping good news will follow soon.


----------



## kitcatbaby

Calling all poas addicts... I have started irationally peeing on things just now at 7dpo (I know I am a ridiculous crazy ttc obsessed lady) and I'm sure I see something. Somebody slap me back to reality and tell me it can't possibly be there cos I am 7 friggin dpo. Why oh why did i pee on that stick?  
Can't post a piccie cos I'm on my phone and laptop is broken... sigh! And so the wait goes on :( xx


----------



## abitjaded

kitcatbaby said:


> Calling all poas addicts... I have started irationally peeing on things just now at 7dpo (I know I am a ridiculous crazy ttc obsessed lady) and I'm sure I see something. Somebody slap me back to reality and tell me it can't possibly be there cos I am 7 friggin dpo. Why oh why did i pee on that stick?  ROFL Kitkat
> Can't post a piccie cos I'm on my phone and laptop is broken... sigh! And so the wait goes on :( xx

Rofl! I poas yesterday at 9 dpo, we are both crazy apparently, we should be buddies! (mine was definately negative though.) It's pretty unlikely at 7 dpo... BUT.. it can happen. You're in my prayers I hope you've got your BFP.

I'm so exhausted today. I got 8 hours of sleep but it must have been really bad quality sleep. I've felt half dead all day. I set my head down on my desk for just a minute and fell asleep at work!

@ Ferrens big Congrats h&h 9 months!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Haha why do we do this to ourselves? So crazy! I bet its a stinky evap. Will definitely NOT test again til 9dpo... must restrain myself!  
I'm exhausted too but I just got home from a 14.5hour shift so I cant pretend its a symptom. Terrible cramps all day but I think that's down to my rather rough gyno appointment yesterday :(
Thankyou so much for your kind thoughts :) I am also keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you xx


----------



## minni2906

josephine3 said:


> minni - very confusing - are you diabetic I take it?
> 
> Aww congrats on your boy wilsey - I dont know how kitcat can tell by your sig?? it still looks green to me!!

The opposite, actually. My doctor had a hunch that I was hypoglycemic, which would mean my body produces too much insulin, whereas in diabetics, the body produces too little. But again; he now doesn't think that because my A1C was normal. So very annoying and confusing.


----------



## Wilsey

kitkat - I hope it's not an evap and instead the beginning of your BFP!!! :)


----------



## Anewbeginning

READY4OURBABY said:


> ferens~ CONGRATS!!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!
> 
> wilsey~ oh yay a boy!!!
> 
> australia~ how'd the CB digi work out???
> 
> anew~ im suppose to OV Christmas day/day after..so we're close together. i have my FX for you.
> 
> afm..AF is in full force right now. ive already lined up my schedule for donations. it falls on the week of christmas. so hoping for :bfp: for new years. DW is still in denial..she insist that the line on my belly (linea nigra) is darkening up again. i feel so bad im realizing how excited she was..but i told her its just not possible at this point especially since im bleeding heavy. hoping good news will follow soon.


Really?..:flower: Maybe we can become TTC or Bump buddies! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## ayclobes

i am really hoping that what those 2 psychics said -- about finding out/being due in october..i'm so ready for my future LO..its just not fair ughhhh


----------



## likeaustralia

READY4OURBABY said:


> ferens~ CONGRATS!!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!
> 
> wilsey~ oh yay a boy!!!
> 
> australia~ how'd the CB digi work out???
> 
> anew~ im suppose to OV Christmas day/day after..so we're close together. i have my FX for you.
> 
> afm..AF is in full force right now. ive already lined up my schedule for donations. it falls on the week of christmas. so hoping for :bfp: for new years. DW is still in denial..she insist that the line on my belly (linea nigra) is darkening up again. i feel so bad im realizing how excited she was..but i told her its just not possible at this point especially since im bleeding heavy. hoping good news will follow soon.

I got a very quick "Pregnant 3+" on Friday, which was 5w4d, so I think I'm on track! :happydance:


----------



## abitjaded

minni2906 said:


> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> minni - very confusing - are you diabetic I take it?
> 
> Aww congrats on your boy wilsey - I dont know how kitcat can tell by your sig?? it still looks green to me!!
> 
> The opposite, actually. My doctor had a hunch that I was hypoglycemic, which would mean my body produces too much insulin, whereas in diabetics, the body produces too little. But again; he now doesn't think that because my A1C was normal. So very annoying and confusing.Click to expand...

I hate to say anything because I wouldn't wish it on anyone, but I had the same experience. I'm very hypoglycemic. The first time I had my blood sugars tested they were so low the doctor was amazed that I hadn't passed out. But my A1C was normal when last taken. For me it turned out to be PCOS, when I lost weight and my symptoms of PCOS eased up my hypoglycemia also became easier to manage. Have you been screened for PCOS? I hope that PCOS isn't a problem for you!


----------



## MrsMM24

ANTSY, I have to take a break as well. :hugs: totally understand where you are at with it .... GL!


WILSEY, congrats on baby boy!!! Can't wait till the delivery date!


KITCAT, 7DPO, that is sooo super early!!! Hang in there, hope it's the start of your BFP:dust:

LIKEAUST, yes, sounds like you are right on track! Awesome!


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## abitjaded

OMG I'm so freaking out right now. FF says I have a possible triphasic chart, and with what could be an implantation dip at 6 dpo my hopes are on overdrive. Please check my charts and tell me what you think, I don't want my hopes up this month if it doesn't look as good as i think it does! (New to charting)


----------



## MrsMM24

ABIT, I looked, definitely looks Triphastic. I hope this is a sign for a BFP for you! GL :dust:


----------



## josephine3

oooooh kitcat you got my excited!! :happydance: I sooo wish i could see a pic... i refigured out my dates from my ov date instead and when I got the faint line the first test i did I was 8dpo, so it is possible that you could get a hint of a line! Oh im soo sooo excited! I so want us to be bump buddies!! argh!!! 

p.s. how did you know that wilsey was having a boy?

Antsy and Mrs MM I hope taking a break isnt too hard on you xxx


----------



## josephine3

If anyone needs a giggle check this out: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/826431-im-having-baby-cars.html


----------



## Wilsey

kitkat - you have got to post a picture!!! Figure a way!!

jo - I very subtly put 'is having a bouncing baby boy' in my siggy. I should make it bigger hehehe!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Haha wilsey that's how I knew! Jo must pay more attention lol. I can't post from my phone it just won't let me go advanced :( if I get any more convincing lines I could email a pic and somebody could upload for me if they would be so kind?! I'm going to test again tomorrow fmu... 
Sooooo want to be bump buddies Jo :) xx


----------



## READY4OURBABY

kitcat~ :haha: its quite early but anything is possible..GL hun

anew~ definitely! 

australia~ yay! so happy for you:thumbup:

jo~ CUTE:haha:

afm...af is somewhat light today very odd staying busy with work and housewife duties to take my mind off things.


----------



## josephine3

:dohh: I spent agggeeees looking at that siggy as well trying to find how she knew!!! hahah I didnt even see that.. i was thinking, no the tickers are green.. bunnies... 135 days..cant see anthing else.. :dohh: so silly


----------



## abitjaded

So I'm 11 dpo now with this possibly triphasic chart. I tested stark negative at 9 dpo with afternoon urine. Looking for opinions when should I poas again?


----------



## josephine3

Hmm... fmu 11dpo?? I got my mega faint pos on 8 dpo and an obvious one on 11dpo.. still early tho good luck!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

abit... fmu isn't the best for everyone. Perhaps try 2nd pee tomorrow?! Fxd its your bfp! Xx


----------



## abitjaded

Hmm, I think my other post was confusing. I haven't tested today, debating between holding my pee and testing tonight or fmu tomorrow, or 2nd morning urine tomorrow. I'm such an poas addict I'm just trying not to poas too much.

I'm so impatient, hopeful and excited. I think I'm loosing it! :)


----------



## kitcatbaby

How many hpt do you have? If you have a few cheapies you should hold and pee tonight and try 2mu tomorrow to see if you get anything :) x


----------



## josephine3

ah sorry so you'll be 12 dpo tomorrow.. i say go for it with fmu tomorrow.. and maybe try afternoon too if a hint of anythin!! 

kitcat I want to seeee pics of your line...


----------



## kitcatbaby

It's so faint I'm not even sure it would show on a pic :( plus its in the bin now. Will do my bestest to post if I get any sort of convincing lines x


----------



## josephine3

Thanks lol. In the bin??! I would have to dig it out again hehe... did you see my baby car test? hehe


----------



## kitcatbaby

I love it!! Watched cars today too :) so funny that the reflection went exactly on the little test window :) 
I did just fish it out and its still there but now I think its definataly an evap cos it looks grey :( x


----------



## abitjaded

josephine3 said:


> Thanks lol. In the bin??! I would have to dig it out again hehe... did you see my baby car test? hehe

The "car BFP" was hillarious.


----------



## Anewbeginning

Ladies I'm out for the testing in Jan. We had to post pone the wedding until June. So that means no :sex: :cry:


----------



## Wilsey

kitkat - if you ever get one you think is a BFP and can't post it, let me know...I'll flick you my email address :)


----------



## ameeann

Ladies I just got my :bfp:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations ameeann :)


----------



## ameeann

thank youuu :D


----------



## kitcatbaby

Congrats ameeann h&h 9months xx


----------



## vickytoria88

I'm 14 weeks today. Ladies when your times comes it's just the best thing ever! :dust: to you all


----------



## minni2906

Congrats BFP's!!! :happydance::happydance:

AFM; CD56. The wait continues. Randomly decided to do an OPK this morning and it was negative so I'm not near O as my chart kinda sorta tried to hint toward... So, who knows if I O'd before I started temping or if I'm not gonna O at all... Time will tell.


----------



## josephine3

Congratulations ameean!! see u on the pregnancy group thread!! Kitcat when are you testing again? xx


----------



## ameeann

Eeee thank you lovely ladies!! :D


----------



## abitjaded

Congratulations ameean!

My test was negative fmu this morning and my temps dropped sharply. My chart still is barely triphasic, and hubby said the room was very cold last night. So I'm trying to stay positive.


----------



## kitcatbaby

Tested with fmu this morning and was bfn so the 7dpo line must've been an evap :( probably out again this cycle... witch is due on Monday so we shall see soon x


----------



## VeryHopeful

Just wanted to say congrats to the new BFPs! And baby dust to the ladies who are still trying!:dust:


----------



## karry1412

Congrats ameeann! I'm so happy for you! :baby:


----------



## josephine3

I still have my fx'd for you kitcat!! xx


----------



## jen1019

ameeann- Congrats on your BFP!

Sorry I haven't been around much this week. It's been so busy with the holidays around the corner!

AFM- Waiting to OV. I'm a bit agitated as DH was supposed to have tomorrow up which would mean lots of time and energy for BD tonight and tomorrow, but now he has to work tomorrow and Saturday. He's been working lots of hours, so I'm hoping to get at least one BD in before I ov. If not, I'm out this cycle! I'll keep you ladies updated...:cry:


----------



## XxKellixX

I'm trying to have a baby. I have tons of questions. Someone help please??


----------



## DBZ34

XxKellixX said:


> I'm trying to have a baby. I have tons of questions. Someone help please??

We're all here to help and support each other. What kind of questions do you have?


----------



## Rigi.kun

Congratulations Ameeann :D


----------



## ameeann

tehe thank you lovely!!


----------



## karry1412

Jen - Sorry to hear your plans for bd might not work out. Just try when you can - it only takes one of the little guys so you never know. :hugs:

Kelli - Ask away! Someone on here is bound to be able to answer any questions you have. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!

Welcome KELLI:wave:, as DBZ said, we are all here to help any way we can.

CONGRATS!!! AMEEANN!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!

I hope you ladies all have a great weekend!!

*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## josephine3

Hi Mrs MM nice to hear from you!! how is the holiday break treating you? more time to concentrate on the festivities??! hope you're doing good xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Well hello Jo... :hi: I am well, thank you soo much for asking. I am actually just relaxing, we got our holiday shopping done over a week ago so now, I am just wrapping gifts and enjoying the lack of people at work. :haha: It is hard to believe that Christmas is around the corner. DW and I have been exercising pretty regularly and just keeping our minds off of the passing OV days. We have an anniversary coming up in Feb so we are hoping to go somewhere warm and relax. How have you and little Sticky Bean been? How is OH?


----------



## abitjaded

Welcome KELLI!

How is everyone?

More craziness from my Dh. Yesterday my temps had dropped which made me start to go pessimistic again despite the triphasic chart (I've heard from a lot of people that had them and they didn't mean anything.) My husband has his hopes all up and was saying that it was super cold in the room yesterday morning (and he is right it was). So last night he turned up the heater, way too much. It was boiling and I woke up 3-4 times last night. I had to explain to him this morning high temps won't make me pregnant and I cant trust my temp from this morning at all. Poor sweet guy.

On the good side my temp skyrocketed even though I had to strip in the middle of the night and couldn't bear the covers, on the downside I have no idea how much is legitimate, and how much is due to my sweety's fauxpas.

I love that my man is so supportive, but I know he is going to be impossible to live with if this month is another bfn.


----------



## josephine3

Oh is coming to terms wth the pregnancy i think, i dont think he fully understands all the details I keep babbling on about, but he will do!! im trying not to overwhelm him by talking about it too much! I think it might be a good idea if he comes to my first appt with me - so he can listen to what the midwife has to say, he will believe what a proffesssional says and be more inclined to listen i think, it will prevent me having to explain things to him!! 

Myself - well I've come down with an awful sickness/diarrhoea bug :( Im hoping its a bug anyway and not the start of morning sickness cos if it is then gosh its severe!! been up all night throwing up, not good.. managed to keep some soup down tho so thats good. 

Have a lovely anniversary break and enjoy the relaxing time off without having to worry about ttc! xx


----------



## BGulley

How do I join??


----------



## josephine3

I think you just did :) welcome - antsy will get you on the front page when she updates


----------



## Rigi.kun

BGulley said:


> How do I join??

I like to make it easier for the thread master by sending them a PM asking them to join. But Antsy is pretty switched on :)


----------



## Timid

Hello ladies - I'm back after a long period of working ridiculously too much and not really thinking too much about ttc (coinciding with the bnb rebrand, which for the record i still hate)... 

I'm on 10 or 12 DPO and actually convinced that this is my month. Haven't really been symptom spotting, but have had a few things that have made me really wonder - lots of super vivid dreams, sore boobs, starving all the time, thirsty all the time, crazy cravings for chocolate ... 

Anyway, Im NOT going to test until I know AF is definitely late. I don't want to be let down :*




Babydust to all :)

Tx


----------



## kitcatbaby

Hey timid nice to see you back on the thread :) Fxd its your month xx


----------



## vgi_ttc

I'm in!!


----------



## abitjaded

After 10 years of TTC I finally got my BFP. I'm in so much shock. I can't believe it really happened on the one month where I truly did EVERYTHING wrong.
 



Attached Files:







BFP_opt.jpg
File size: 7.4 KB
Views: 6









IMAG0191.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Rigi.kun

abitjaded said:


> After 10 years of TTC I finally got my BFP. I'm in so much shock. I can't believe it really happened on the one month where I truly did EVERYTHING wrong.

Congratulations :D


----------



## babyfeva

congrats!!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats :D


----------



## TerriLou

OK Ladies, its official, nothing happened again this cycle, so we're stopping TTC for a while. I'm heading off to Egypt in May on a diving holiday, so my aim is to lost a load of weight before then, then while we're away and obviously when we come back, we will start trying again properly. I think my weight is getting in the way of conceiving. I need to be healthy if I'm going to create and carry a healthy baby.

Congrats to all the BFPs on here, I hope you all have fantastic, easy pregnancies and that everything will go according to your plans for the births.

Good luck to the others who are TTC, I will still visit here every now and then, but I'll rejoin you half way through next year when loads of you will be sporting bumps of your own.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wow abitjaded congratulations! What fantastic news  2012 baby have a pregnancy thread in pregnancy groups forum so come find us, lots of your ttc buddies should be there. 

Good luck terrilou. Have a great trip in may, wishing you lots of success with you weight loss and a 2012 bfp x


----------



## omuk

abitjaded said:


> After 10 years of TTC I finally got my BFP. I'm in so much shock. I can't believe it really happened on the one month where I truly did EVERYTHING wrong.

Congratulations abit! Wow! This is truly a chirstmas gift for you.


----------



## ferens06

Congratulations abitjaded! That is AMAZING news!xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

So pleased for you abitjaded!! H&h 9months :)

AFM... af is here 2days early. Gutted!


----------



## ferens06

kitcatbaby said:


> So pleased for you abitjaded!! H&h 9months :)
> 
> AFM... af is here 2days early. Gutted!

:hugs:


----------



## josephine3

Rigi.kun said:


> abitjaded said:
> 
> 
> After 10 years of TTC I finally got my BFP. I'm in so much shock. I can't believe it really happened on the one month where I truly did EVERYTHING wrong.
> 
> Congratulations :DClick to expand...

What did I tell ya???! ay??! i did everything wrong when I got mine too!! hehe!! wow after 10 years of ttc? thats amazing... sooo many congrats to you, really made me smile!


----------



## josephine3

awww, sorry about af kitcat.. we all know that jan is your month tho!! :winkwink:


----------



## DBZ34

abitjaded said:


> After 10 years of TTC I finally got my BFP. I'm in so much shock. I can't believe it really happened on the one month where I truly did EVERYTHING wrong.

Congrats!!! H&H 9 months!! 




TerriLou said:


> OK Ladies, its official, nothing happened again this cycle, so we're stopping TTC for a while. I'm heading off to Egypt in May on a diving holiday, so my aim is to lost a load of weight before then, then while we're away and obviously when we come back, we will start trying again properly. I think my weight is getting in the way of conceiving. I need to be healthy if I'm going to create and carry a healthy baby.
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs on here, I hope you all have fantastic, easy pregnancies and that everything will go according to your plans for the births.
> 
> Good luck to the others who are TTC, I will still visit here every now and then, but I'll rejoin you half way through next year when loads of you will be sporting bumps of your own.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

:hugs: TerriLou. I hope you achieve all your goals and come back to us healthier and ready for a BFP!! :)


----------



## twickywabbit

abitjaded said:


> After 10 years of TTC I finally got my BFP. I'm in so much shock. I can't believe it really happened on the one month where I truly did EVERYTHING wrong.

Omg Congrats. :flower:


----------



## Bug222

huge congrats abitjaded!!!


----------



## rosabelle

abitjaded said:


> After 10 years of TTC I finally got my BFP. I'm in so much shock. I can't believe it really happened on the one month where I truly did EVERYTHING wrong.

WOW! CONGRATS!! :happydance: :happydance:

That is the best news ive had all day.. i cant imagine trying for 10 years.. you are truly amazing.. 
Enjoy, relax and i will be praying for a healthy sticky bubba for you!

look forward to seeing you in our BFP thread!


----------



## minni2906

Congrats abit!!! That is fantastic news!!! H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey, Anyone in here LTTTC?, or is everyone TTC?


----------



## raventtc

abitjaded said:


> After 10 years of TTC I finally got my BFP. I'm in so much shock. I can't believe it really happened on the one month where I truly did EVERYTHING wrong.[/QUOTE
> 
> Congratulations!! great news on the BFP!!!


----------



## josephine3

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey, Anyone in here LTTTC?, or is everyone TTC?

I think its a mix - as you can see rosabelle was trying for 10 yrs!!! I take my hat off to her! Me nearly 2, think a few girls in here are over the 1yr mark too


----------



## rosabelle

josephine3 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Hey, Anyone in here LTTTC?, or is everyone TTC?
> 
> I think its a mix - as you can see rosabelle was trying for 10 yrs!!! I take my hat off to her! Me nearly 2, think a few girls in here are over the 1yr mark tooClick to expand...


oh no no no.. i havent been trying for 10.. i was saying to abitjaded that i cant imagine trying for 10 years... (she had that in her bfp post)

we were only trying since april this year :)


----------



## josephine3

whoops!! sorry that was me getting confused!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Almost a year for me too... feels like forever xx


----------



## raventtc

a few months for me too of active ttc, but off bc since jan we weren't tryin but also not preventing..

Just wondering...i took a opk today and got a almost +, i checked my cp and it seems soo soft, and sticky...so i am thinking that i am going to o early?? glad i started testing this weekend!! didn't expect to o til the 25th?? anyone ever have this happen...?? I am guessing that when i take opk tommrow, i will get a +...and bd away!!


----------



## ayclobes

*I'm not sure if i've posted about/my blog link on here or not..but feel free to check it out ladies --- *https://babybottlesandblush.blogspot.com *I've been blogging about everything and ttc at the same time. I just posted a blog entry today! 

I seen 1 of my midwifes last thursday -- she said to keep with the metformin b/c studies have been shown to indicate that metformin can help reduce the risk of miscarriages! and i should prob call 1 of my midwives' office to see what they said about where to go from here..may need to try some clomid/femara/injectibles and see if that will help get us a healthy bean..hopefully =)

I am hoping af will show in january..i'd love to start ttc again then! dh's birthday is 1/10 so im hoping im not fully bleeding on his day..

Raventtc - I o'd super early when i got pregnant in sept, i usually o around cd16-18..but that cycle i o'd cd12-13. So it is possible!
*


----------



## raventtc

ayclobes said:


> *I'm not sure if i've posted about/my blog link on here or not..but feel free to check it out ladies --- *https://babybottlesandblush.blogspot.com *I've been blogging about everything and ttc at the same time. I just posted a blog entry today!
> 
> I seen 1 of my midwifes last thursday -- she said to keep with the metformin b/c studies have been shown to indicate that metformin can help reduce the risk of miscarriages! and i should prob call 1 of my midwives' office to see what they said about where to go from here..may need to try some clomid/femara/injectibles and see if that will help get us a healthy bean..hopefully =)
> 
> I am hoping af will show in january..i'd love to start ttc again then! dh's birthday is 1/10 so im hoping im not fully bleeding on his day..
> 
> Raventtc - I o'd super early when i got pregnant in sept, i usually o around cd16-18..but that cycle i o'd cd12-13. So it is possible!
> *

Thanks! I mean i know its possible...just wasn't expecting it!! I am excited, and we haven't been stressing this month on ttc


----------



## ayclobes

raventtc said:


> ayclobes said:
> 
> 
> *I'm not sure if i've posted about/my blog link on here or not..but feel free to check it out ladies --- *https://babybottlesandblush.blogspot.com *I've been blogging about everything and ttc at the same time. I just posted a blog entry today!
> 
> I seen 1 of my midwifes last thursday -- she said to keep with the metformin b/c studies have been shown to indicate that metformin can help reduce the risk of miscarriages! and i should prob call 1 of my midwives' office to see what they said about where to go from here..may need to try some clomid/femara/injectibles and see if that will help get us a healthy bean..hopefully =)
> 
> I am hoping af will show in january..i'd love to start ttc again then! dh's birthday is 1/10 so im hoping im not fully bleeding on his day..
> 
> Raventtc - I o'd super early when i got pregnant in sept, i usually o around cd16-18..but that cycle i o'd cd12-13. So it is possible!
> *
> 
> Thanks! I mean i know its possible...just wasn't expecting it!! I am excited, and we haven't been stressing this month on ttcClick to expand...


*Thats how it was for us too--i was not stressing at all, took the digi opks, took vitamins..and BAM o'd on my own! but sadly, lost baby bean at 8w5d--but we're so ready to ttc a healthy bean.*


----------



## jen1019

Ladies- I hope that you all had a great weekend. Congrats to all the new BFP's out there :)

AFM- I'm rather confused. I think that I ov'd around CD13 or CD14, but my BBT has not went above coverline. I don't know if it's because the apartment has been colder with the weather changing. Feel free to stalk my chart- what do you think? My CM has gone to sticky, and based on past OV dates that is my interpretation. IDK if I should just stop temping for the rest of the cycle, as it's not exactly being helpful. I will try to be patient until the end of the year, as that is around when I'm due for AF. I think we did everything we could, so keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## karry1412

abitjaded - Your DH is so cute turning up the temp! Bless him! Congratulations on your BFP!! Hope you have a H&H 9 months :baby:

Jo - Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

BGulley & vgi_ttc - Welcome! :hugs:

Timid - Welcome back! Your symptoms sound really good so my fingers are crossed for you x

TerriLou - Sounds like a good plan - get yourself nice & healthy for your BFP :thumbup: I hope you enjoy Egypt. Have you been before? I was there this time last year on my honeymoon :happydance:

Jen - Sorry to hear about your confusion. Maybe forget the temping if you can't rely on it this cycle & just do the rest & hopefully it'll work out for you x


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS!!:happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos ABITJADED!!!


TERRI, good luck with the weight loss, you can do it! Enjoy your trip in May, I hope to see you back TTC by 2012's end! 

KITCAT, sooo sorry AF flew in, and early at that. You and I are one of the only two left of my TTC team, hoping we join the others soon!!! :dust:


xMISSxZOIEx, :hi: I actually have been trying on and off for about 4.5 years. We have been TTC non-stop for the last 2.5 about 29 cycles, we suffered an MC in July of this year and began trying immediately.

*AFM...* I had yet another packed weekend, I attended a funeral for a great aunt, finished wrapping gifts, and fit a hair appt in for my daughter and I. TTC area: Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## minnie10

hello can i join you lovely ladies??:flower:


----------



## jen1019

karry1412 said:


> Jen - Sorry to hear about your confusion. Maybe forget the temping if you can't rely on it this cycle & just do the rest & hopefully it'll work out for you x

Terri- I am going to temp for a few more days. Maybe it's just a late OV- I spotted some EWCM today, so I am going to hopefully take advantage of that with DH tonight, as long as he's not too exhausted from work. He's been working so much lately, but we were able to squeeze it in a bit last week.



minnie10 said:


> hello can i join you lovely ladies??:flower:

Absolutely! Welcome Minnie:hugs:


----------



## Timid

Tested on Sunday morning, early - on a boots own - bfn - but still no sign of the witch so who knows. Going to hang out til tomorrow (am due today) so who knows. I do think this month is my month - everything feels right, but we'll see won't' we...!


Tx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im at the 4 year mark now :/ recently had a loss & one in 2009. Hoping this will be our last christmas as just a couple next year we want to be a family!.

When is everyone testing?

I wont be testing untill the 9th Jan! It seems like forever away! x


----------



## kitcatbaby

Rant alert... sorry in advance ladies but need to get this out and I know you girls won't mind.

Totally 110% fed up with ttc and my body. I feel like a failure. Getting pregnant and becoming a mother was the one thing I thought I would really succeed at and I can't even get that right. We have been ttc for 10 cycles without even a sniff of a bfp... nothing! I know its not long in the grand scheme of things but it feels like a lifetime. 
After last weeks gynae I was feeling hopeful and relieved to get some answers but after having the week to think about it I'm getting more and more hopeless and feeling like we won't get help until waiting for a year for this laparoscopy operation. 
Had enough now. Considering just giving up but I know I'm not strong enough to take the 'what will be, will be' approach. 
I know I should just get a grip as 10 months is not a long time at all. Sorry for the rant ladies and thanks for listening as always. 
Babydust to all of us xx


----------



## josephine3

Aww kitcat :hugs: 
Did the day 21 test show u were oving? If so thats a great start! Will the lap operation 'open' everything up for you? Cos I bet that will be a great help! 

I know its not long in the grand scheme of things but like you I totally thought it would have happened by that point.. dont forget that things are 'predicted' for u in jan!! I think it takes most healthy couples longer than we think to concieve.. my friends were trying for just over a year and starting to think there was something wrong just when they fell pregnant...

As you know I had started to lose hope and was thinking it wouldnt happen at all but it did! 
And its scary lol! If it helps you at all its not as much fun as I thought it would be!! I feel like poop most of the time! I know it will be worth it in the end but I didnt think it would feel like this:wacko:

I know it will happen for you one day babe! :hugs:


----------



## LemonTea

Wow -- over 2300 posts -- hope it's okay for me to just jump in!


----------



## LemonTea

kitcatbaby said:


> We have been ttc for 10 cycles without even a sniff of a bfp... nothing! I know its not long in the grand scheme of things but it feels like a lifetime. Had enough now. Considering just giving up but I know I'm not strong enough to take the 'what will be, will be' approach. I know I should just get a grip as 10 months is not a long time at all.

December marked six months/seven cycles actively trying for us (I stopped counting the three to four months before that when we were not preventing, because it does nothing but depress me further that we still have never gotten a BFP. Everyday I tell myself that this is not long at all in the grand scheme of things, but saying that doesn't do a lot of good in terms of helping me feel better. I struggle with staying optimistic, so I completely understand how you would feel the same way. My DH keeps saying we should just stop "trying" and see what happens -- if we get pregnant great, and if not -- well, we just go on living life. I get where he's coming from, but I don't think I could stop trying at this point even if I wanted to. I just want it to work too d*** bad.


----------



## josephine3

course it is!! and this was the second thread made lol!!! I started the original one aggeeees ago then had to get antsy to take it over for me! so probly double that amount of posts in all hehe... cant believe it!! x


----------



## kitcatbaby

Thanks Jo knew you would give some great advice. Day 21 prog test scheduled for January so at least I have that to look forward to :) think I'm just having a bad day today and thinking about things too much gets you down I'm sure you've been there! Sorry to hear you are feeling crap but you are so right it will all be worth it in the end my love! Got a scan date yet? 

Lemontea... hello and welcome to the bestest most friendly thread on bnb you will be right at home here. Thankyou for your reply to my pointless rant its always nice to know you're not alone xx


----------



## josephine3

Nope no scan date yet - first appt with midwife on the 10th jan - but Im already not liking her haha!! She already got 2 things wrong when i spoke to her on the phone and she seemed like she wasnt bothered with me at all and didnt have time to speak to me!

She said it would be 2 hrs to ths hospital I wanted and when I looked it up it was only half hour.. she also said that the free prenatals I could get were 'the same' as the ones you can buy, and they're not at all they only have vit c, d and folic acid in!! as opposed to the expensive pregnacare which have 19 vits!! :dohh: oh well. I asked her what her name was and she said ' diane- but just ask to see the midwife'. charmin ay!!

ahh.. prog test in january - something else about january :winkwink: trust me just when u are close to givin up - the bfp will find you!! xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

Midwife sounds a bit clueless to me... maybe she was having a bad day?! Maybe just see what you think of her at 1st app and you can change if you feel she's not who you want. Where abouts are you? 1/2 hour to hospital seems sooooo far never mind 2hours :o

Yes all the signs do seem to point to January don't they?! From my usual cycles my af is due mid jan so we shall see... I sooooo hope so! Only 3 more chances to get my 2012 baby :( get a shift on sticky bean!! Xx


----------



## chanty1983

hello all, i have randomly came across this forum hope you don't mind me joining, here is where I stand: 

The hubby and I decided about 6 months back that i should come off the pill as i am getting closer to the 30 mark, and although we weren't trying as such - we werent using protection either so if nature took its course we would be delighted, however two weeks ago we thought that maybe we would be pregnant until a negative test came back, we were both excited about doing the test and when the result came back and we were both sad so we soon realised that it was time to actively try :) 

My concern is that i have been reading up on tips about how to get pregnant and its all to do with cycles, my problem is all my life i have had problems :( at a young age i had abnormal cells, then irregular periods so i went on the pill for almost 10 years to regulate it, now that i came off it i would get them but not so regular... every 4-7 weeks. I have always been concerned about the possibility of me not being able to conceive with my past trouble... 

I guess i am here to ask for any advice that people may have - possibly someone has had a similar past? 

I think it is great that there is a forum like this :)


----------



## kitcatbaby

Welcome chanty! 
Sorry I can't really relate to your cycle problems but im sure there will be a few ladies here who may be able to offer some advice. Hope your ttc journey is a short and easy one for you x


----------



## karry1412

Timid - Have you tested again yet? I really hope this is it for you!

Jen - Oh I hope you manage to catch it this time! I'm so excited for you! :hugs:

Minnie10 & chanty1983 - Welcome & good luck :hugs:

kitcatbaby - Sorry to hear you are feeling fed up. I hope you're feeling better now. There's no need to apologise - sure isn't that what we're here for? And no rant is pointless - didn't you feel better after getting it out of your system? :hugs:

LemonTea - Welcome! Your DH sounds a little like mine - I wish I could be as laid back as him sometimes!! And I also don't count our NTNP cycles - it just depresses me too!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Karry... I feel sooooo much better after having a good old moan. Thanks for listening and replying! Xx


----------



## karry1412

No problem at all! It's great to have this site & have people in the same position, who know what you're going through :hugs:


----------



## jen1019

kitkat- I hope you're feeling better. I know that sometimes I need to rant, and I've found that the ladies on BNB, especially the 2012 group are amazing listeners. Not only that, but they actually understand because we are all going through this together. It's hard to explain to people who aren't TTC.

Karry- Think that I ov'd yesterday, I had a temperature spike. At least that explains why I couldn't find O day before. Feeling a bit better about it, but wishing I'd ov'd on CD14 this time around. Keeping my fingers crossed that this will be our cycle. How are things going for you? Waiting patiently?:coffee:

Lemontea & Karry- I also don't count our NTNP cycles, as that would add six months onto our TTC time. :dohh: Here's to hoping our time is coming, girls!


----------



## hopefulfi

Hi everyone! How're you? I'm Fiona, TTC#1! I'm TTC with donor sperm via self insemination. (same sex couple) I'm currently on Day 4 of my cycle! So hoping for a New Years present!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Thanks Jen feeling better today :) treated myself to a haircut and took some time to chill and feel ready for next month :)
Hope you caught they eggy this time hun xx


----------



## jen1019

Fiona- Good luck and welcome :)

Kitkat- Glad you're feeling better today. Sometimes we need a little something to get our minds off of it all, a haircut was a great idea. I hope that this cycle you will have better luck! :hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

karry1412- i noticed your 10dpo, when will you test?


----------



## ferens06

Hey ladies, if you're due in August we have a Facebook group! It is currently closed and I'm assuming it will be secret eventually. It has no description or anything, and is called Precious Peridots, so nothing obvious!

Here's the link if you're interested! https://www.facebook.com/groups/330971320263827/


----------



## karry1412

Jen - Nope! Tearing my hair out! I just wanna know already! :haha: At least I have a little more wrapping to do, Christmas baking & tons of cleaning to get done before the weekend to take my mind of things. What cd are you on now? Maybe you'll have a longer cycle & things might work out?

Fiona - Hi! Welcome & good luck hun! Are you testing on New Years Day?

Kitcat - That sounds like a fab idea! I hope you enjoyed your chill time & haircut :thumbup:

Babyfeva - I'm testing on Saturday (Christmas Eve). How about you?


----------



## babyfeva

karry1412
I will be 10dpo on xmas day, so i'll test then even though i know its a little early. If i get a BFN then I'll retest on the 29th.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1322719200z1z28z14.png


----------



## chanty1983

kitcatbaby said:


> Welcome chanty!
> Sorry I can't really relate to your cycle problems but im sure there will be a few ladies here who may be able to offer some advice. Hope your ttc journey is a short and easy one for you x



hey kitcatbaby, 

thank you so much i hope so too i thought coming off the pill was going to be enough - i had friends that got pregnant unplanned and was hoping nature was going to take its course with me and the hubby, but after reading through these threads i am starting to understand that its not that easy :( i hope that this month brings better luck to you in your TTC journey x


----------



## karry1412

babyfeva said:


> karry1412
> I will be 10dpo on xmas day, so i'll test then even though i know its a little early. If i get a BFN then I'll retest on the 29th.

Oh it would be lovely to get an extra Christmas present, wouldn't it?? Good luck hun!


----------



## jen1019

:happydance:


karry1412 said:


> Jen - Nope! Tearing my hair out! I just wanna know already! :haha: At least I have a little more wrapping to do, Christmas baking & tons of cleaning to get done before the weekend to take my mind of things. What cd are you on now? Maybe you'll have a longer cycle & things might work out?
> 
> Fiona - Hi! Welcome & good luck hun! Are you testing on New Years Day?
> 
> Kitcat - That sounds like a fab idea! I hope you enjoyed your chill time & haircut :thumbup:
> 
> Babyfeva - I'm testing on Saturday (Christmas Eve). How about you?


Karry- I know what you mean! Only a few more days for you to wait :) I'm sure you'll be busy over the next week, so I hope that it flies by for you. I'm currently on CD17, which makes me think I'll have a longer cycle this time around. Normally mine are around 27 days. Last cycle I ov'd right on CD14. Charting is still somewhat new to me, so I'm getting used to them. I was going to test on New Year's Eve, but as I've ov'd a little later than expected, I should probably wait a few extra days. We will see, though!

I know that I'll be super busy these next few weeks, so hopefully it will keep me from being so antsy. It's hardest just a few days before testing. You just want to know- YES or NO. I will be thinking of you this weekend! 

Babyfeva- Good luck with the testing! :)

I hope I'll have lots of BFP's to congratulate on soon


----------



## karry1412

Thanks hun. I'll definitely be on here to report how it goes. I'll be thinking of you on NYE :hugs:


----------



## uwa_amanda

Put me down for Team 2012 Baby...


----------



## jen1019

Welcome Amanda! :hugs:

AFM- It's just a waiting game now. Tomorrow's temp should confirm OV which I think was CD16- only a couple days later than last cycle. I was panicking over nothing :haha: I am feeling hopeful that this could be our lucky cycle. I'm going to try my best to remain busy and not obsess over it. I think that I will still test on NYE. That will be 13DPO.

In other news, it's feeling a bit more like Christmas here. We had our Secret Santa exchange today which was fun. It isn't looking like Christmas outside though, still in the 50's. I don't think I like this :nope: 

I hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: welcome AMANDA, GL FXD! :dust:


JEN, definitely looks like OV will be confirmed tomorrow.... GL Will you test before the new year? :dust:


I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, Happy Holidays to all of the Lovely Ladies on my testing threads and the Ladies of BnB! I hope that everyone has a safe time, filled with happiness, togetherness, smiles, family and cheer! :xmas3: 


*AFM...* TTC area: Well, it looks like we may be able to line some donations up in January, Thank goodness I don't have to watch another OV date go by, it was as much torture as the TTW. Other than that, not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## josephine3

Merry Christmas to you too Mrs MM! Nice to hear you sounding more upbeat and looking forard to another donation!

Welcome new ladies and good luck to everyone ttc a 2012 baby! xx


----------



## josephine3

kitcatbaby said:


> Midwife sounds a bit clueless to me... maybe she was having a bad day?! Maybe just see what you think of her at 1st app and you can change if you feel she's not who you want. Where abouts are you? 1/2 hour to hospital seems sooooo far never mind 2hours :o
> 
> Yes all the signs do seem to point to January don't they?! From my usual cycles my af is due mid jan so we shall see... I sooooo hope so! Only 3 more chances to get my 2012 baby :( get a shift on sticky bean!! Xx

Im not sure you can just 'change' midwives... there are only 2 at our gp practise anyway! Im just outside of Birmingham and want to go to citry hospital to their 'serenity' birth centre. Have read great things about it on here, it sounds gorgeous! Apparently has a flat screen tv, pool, ball, and pull down double bed in every room!! also each room has a patio/garden area, en-suite and there is a visitors kitchen!!! Our nearest would be good hope or burton but both of them are at least 20 mins so I dont see it makes much difference. arghhh only 3 more chances!! Oh no, what will happen to all our 2012 ladies??! they will become 2013 ladies I suppose!! I really have my fx'd for a jan bfp from you!!


----------



## likeaustralia

MrsMM24 said:


> :wave: welcome AMANDA, GL FXD! :dust:
> 
> 
> JEN, definitely looks like OV will be confirmed tomorrow.... GL Will you test before the new year? :dust:
> 
> 
> I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, Happy Holidays to all of the Lovely Ladies on my testing threads and the Ladies of BnB! I hope that everyone has a safe time, filled with happiness, togetherness, smiles, family and cheer! :xmas3:
> 
> 
> *AFM...* TTC area: Well, it looks like we may be able to line some donations up in January, Thank goodness I don't have to watch another OV date go by, it was as much torture as the TTW. Other than that, not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:

I'm so glad to hear that you may be able to resume TTC in January! Best of luck and Happy, Happy Holidays to you too my dear!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

I feel like Im abandoning you guys when I dont log on for a few days to update... So much is going on in my life right now. Just found out that my fil was having an affair on my mil and he left a couple days ago, then we found out grandma has ovarian cancer and was given 3 months to live, car broke down, af came, they relocated me at my job and now i work 45 minutes away instead of 4 minutes. I think im depressed. Honestly. :cry:
Ill update when i get home from work... Im leaving now (4:09PM) to be there by 5. I get off at 10 so i should be home by 11. I feel like ive let you guys down this week. </3


----------



## Timid

Karry - haven't tested again yet - small amt of darkish cm this morning, am actually wondering if AF is just late.

Don't want to test until either AF has arrived - or not - I'm going to put a cap on it as Friday.. either the witch or another test.

Don't want to continually test as it just destroys me each time it's a negative!


For the lady who asked for other LTTC's.. OH and I have been 'NTNP' for about 2 years, and actively trying for about 11-12 months. To be honest, I thought that I'd get up the duff at the merest sight of unprotected sex, but I'm beginning to wonder!! Also, starting to worry a lot as in Feb I'll be 35...

eeek!

Tx


----------



## LemonTea

Welcome, Fiona! Hope you get to start 2012 off with a BFP!


AF is due for me is probably going to be around January 4th or 5th, so I'll probably start testing around January 1 (although I'll once again at least _try_ to hold off until 14DPO -- I never can though). Not feeling very good about our chances this month, especially with all the traveling we're both doing right around the time I'm probably going to O. Plus, it seems like I'm catching a cold out of nowhere, and I really want to take something for it but I'm afraid of drying my body out right when I need to start making some EWCM. I hate all the decisions like this that I have to second guess because "What if this is the month?" If we end up getting a BFN, I know I'm so going to regret not getting the decongestants.


----------



## kitcatbaby

josephine3 said:


> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> Midwife sounds a bit clueless to me... maybe she was having a bad day?! Maybe just see what you think of her at 1st app and you can change if you feel she's not who you want. Where abouts are you? 1/2 hour to hospital seems sooooo far never mind 2hours :o
> 
> Yes all the signs do seem to point to January don't they?! From my usual cycles my af is due mid jan so we shall see... I sooooo hope so! Only 3 more chances to get my 2012 baby :( get a shift on sticky bean!! Xx
> 
> Im not sure you can just 'change' midwives... there are only 2 at our gp practise anyway! Im just outside of Birmingham and want to go to citry hospital to their 'serenity' birth centre. Have read great things about it on here, it sounds gorgeous! Apparently has a flat screen tv, pool, ball, and pull down double bed in every room!! also each room has a patio/garden area, en-suite and there is a visitors kitchen!!! Our nearest would be good hope or burton but both of them are at least 20 mins so I dont see it makes much difference. arghhh only 3 more chances!! Oh no, what will happen to all our 2012 ladies??! they will become 2013 ladies I suppose!! I really have my fx'd for a jan bfp from you!!Click to expand...

Believe me my fingers are crossed too...2013 just doesn't sound the same. 
My OH is from near Birmingham... redditch :) nice part of the world!
I really hope you get a nicer midwife or she gets better for you. Xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

Antsynewlywed said:


> I feel like Im abandoning you guys when I dont log on for a few days to update... So much is going on in my life right now. Just found out that my fil was having an affair on my mil and he left a couple days ago, then we found out grandma has ovarian cancer and was given 3 months to live, car broke down, af came, they relocated me at my job and now i work 45 minutes away instead of 4 minutes. I think im depressed. Honestly. :cry:
> Ill update when i get home from work... Im leaving now (4:09PM) to be there by 5. I get off at 10 so i should be home by 11. I feel like ive let you guys down this week. </3

So sorry you are having such a hard time hun I really hope things get better soon. Xx


----------



## bekkyboo

Wooooooohooooooooo :happydance:


I know I am not a regular poster but I am a regular reader and so I just wanted to say thanks for all your advice, reading posts here taught me how to monitor my ovulation and recognise the first signs that I was pregnant!!! 

:xmas12: BEST CHRISTMAS PRESSIE EVER!!!!


----------



## LemonTea

Speaking of only having three more months, does anyone else find themselves putting a ton of pressure on random dates/events that happen to take place around test day?

I catch myself doing it ALL the time, and even though I know I'm just setting myself up for a huge disappointment by putting so much weight on random days, I can't help it. For example, the first month we started officially trying, I realized that AF would be due on our 1 year wedding anniversary date. I just kept thinking how awesome it would be to find out that day that we were expecting, and it was even more disappointing than it maybe would have been otherwise when we got the BFN. Of course, the very next month I started thinking, "Wouldn't it be awesome if we got our BFP during the month that _started _with our anniversary date?" Same thing. Now with the holidays (and especially NYE, since my AF is due that week) I keep torturing myself with these daydreams of getting a BFP to ring in the new year. Obviously, I would LOVE for that to happen. But I'm starting to think that a better strategy in terms of preserving my sanity is to NOT get my hopes up so high, but month after month (and especially those months with some random meaningful date), I keep doing it.


----------



## estrebella

Hello everyone Im new here and as well Im trying to have a baby now Im on provera and clomid but I wanted to ask you how was your experience on Provera and when do you took tour second round if any. I started my frist round on November 7,for 10 days and got my period on November 24 and took clomid on cd5-9 and I havent ovulate yet and Im not quite sure when should I start taking my second round of provera. Any advices, experiences or tips will be more than welcome. thank you all.


----------



## LemonTea

Estrabella, I just started Clomid + progesterone (for short luteal phases) this month -- I'm taking Prometrium instead of Provera though. I'm on CD 12 and no sign of O coming anytime soon -- all my OPKs are super faint -- so I don't have a lot of experience to go on to answer your question. Are you using OPKs at all to help you pinpoint your O day?


----------



## estrebella

Thanks this is so so complicated sometimes, sometimes I just feel so overwhelmed by this issue that It makes me think that I will never be able to have another baby but for now im going to tick to this meds and see how they work and hoping on the best. well yes i'm using CVS ovulation predictor kit but no O sings yet.


----------



## kitcatbaby

Lemontea... sooooo know what you mean about random dates. When we started ttc I was thinking it would be great to get a bfp for mothers day, fathers day, then for my birthday, our anniversary, now Xmas/new year :( makes me sad that all of those dates have almost been and still no bean :(
Now I'm focusing on just getting a positive test at all xx


----------



## Rigi.kun

kitcatbaby said:


> Lemontea... sooooo know what you mean about random dates. When we started ttc I was thinking it would be great to get a bfp for mothers day, fathers day, then for my birthday, our anniversary, now Xmas/new year :( makes me sad that all of those dates have almost been and still no bean :(
> Now I'm focusing on just getting a positive test at all xx

:hugs: Hope is the key to all success.


----------



## raventtc

Antsynewlywed said:


> I feel like Im abandoning you guys when I dont log on for a few days to update... So much is going on in my life right now. Just found out that my fil was having an affair on my mil and he left a couple days ago, then we found out grandma has ovarian cancer and was given 3 months to live, car broke down, af came, they relocated me at my job and now i work 45 minutes away instead of 4 minutes. I think im depressed. Honestly. :cry:
> Ill update when i get home from work... Im leaving now (4:09PM) to be there by 5. I get off at 10 so i should be home by 11. I feel like ive let you guys down this week. </3

Sorry your soo down, we're here for you still...even if its just to vent!!:hugs:


----------



## raventtc

bekkyboo said:


> Wooooooohooooooooo :happydance:
> 
> 
> I know I am not a regular poster but I am a regular reader and so I just wanted to say thanks for all your advice, reading posts here taught me how to monitor my ovulation and recognise the first signs that I was pregnant!!!
> 
> :xmas12: BEST CHRISTMAS PRESSIE EVER!!!!

Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## Rigi.kun

Antsynewlywed said:


> I feel like Im abandoning you guys when I dont log on for a few days to update... So much is going on in my life right now. Just found out that my fil was having an affair on my mil and he left a couple days ago, then we found out grandma has ovarian cancer and was given 3 months to live, car broke down, af came, they relocated me at my job and now i work 45 minutes away instead of 4 minutes. I think im depressed. Honestly. :cry:
> Ill update when i get home from work... Im leaving now (4:09PM) to be there by 5. I get off at 10 so i should be home by 11. I feel like ive let you guys down this week. </3

Antsy, it's ok, we know that you have other things that happen. I'm so sorry to hear about your grandma, I really hope things go ok for her, my good wishes are going your way.
I know how frustrating a broken down car can be, mine does it often. Best of luck with work, hope things start to pick up


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS :happydance: BEKKYBOO!! WIshing you a H&H 9 mos!!!


ANTSY :hugs: Hun! you have not let us down! No worries, we are hear for you! If anyone understands drama, and trials and tribulations, it is any one of the ladies in here! Hang in there Hun! Hang in there! :hugs:

KITCAT, stay hopeful Hun!!! Looking at my TTC buddies, you are due for a BFP! :dust:

:wave: Hi New comers! GL in the next 3 months! :dust:


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## ayclobes

has anyone had a d&c? how long after did af show for you? my midwives said we can ttc after the first bleed i think? it'll be 4wks since the d&c tomorrow...


----------



## kitcatbaby

Thanks mrsmm :) I hope that bfp comes soon for both of us!! Xx


----------



## jen1019

MrsMM24 said:


> :wave: welcome AMANDA, GL FXD! :dust:
> 
> 
> JEN, definitely looks like OV will be confirmed tomorrow.... GL Will you test before the new year? :dust:
> 
> 
> I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, Happy Holidays to all of the Lovely Ladies on my testing threads and the Ladies of BnB! I hope that everyone has a safe time, filled with happiness, togetherness, smiles, family and cheer! :xmas3:
> 
> 
> *AFM...* TTC area: Well, it looks like we may be able to line some donations up in January, Thank goodness I don't have to watch another OV date go by, it was as much torture as the TTW. Other than that, not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:

Thanks hun! I hope that you have a fantastic holiday as well. OV was confirmed for CD16 as I expected. I will probably test NYE morning... I would be due for AF right around then, Jan 1st or 2nd. Might be a bit early to test, as I will be 12DPO. But... it would be a wonderful thing to celebrate. Either way, if AF hasn't arrived, I won't be celebrating New Years with any kind of alcohol...



Antsynewlywed said:


> I feel like Im abandoning you guys when I dont log on for a few days to update... So much is going on in my life right now. Just found out that my fil was having an affair on my mil and he left a couple days ago, then we found out grandma has ovarian cancer and was given 3 months to live, car broke down, af came, they relocated me at my job and now i work 45 minutes away instead of 4 minutes. I think im depressed. Honestly. :cry:
> Ill update when i get home from work... Im leaving now (4:09PM) to be there by 5. I get off at 10 so i should be home by 11. I feel like ive let you guys down this week. </3

Oh, antsy. I am so sorry to hear all that you are going through. No need to feel like you are abandoning us. We all have our trials and tribulations, and handling what is going on in our life is more important than rooting us on :hugs: I am so terribly sorry, especially about your grandmother. It makes it even harder around the holidays. Know that we are here to listen if you need to vent.



bekkyboo said:


> Wooooooohooooooooo :happydance:
> 
> 
> I know I am not a regular poster but I am a regular reader and so I just wanted to say thanks for all your advice, reading posts here taught me how to monitor my ovulation and recognise the first signs that I was pregnant!!!
> 
> :xmas12: BEST CHRISTMAS PRESSIE EVER!!!!

Congrats on your BFP. What a perfect Christmas present!

AFM- not much going on here. OV'd CD16, and just waiting now. Not sure if I'm feeling hopeful, at least not yet. I'm going to try not to go crazy symptom spotting- I don't want to drive myself insane. I've been fighting off a headache for a few days now, and wish that I would feel better already. I don't want to take my meds for migraines, just in case I am BFP. Hopefully I will feel better by the weekend. I have a really busy holiday ahead! :xmas8:


----------



## likeaustralia

Just had my dating sonogram - measured in at 7w1d with a margin of error of 3 days, so it's right on target with my charting dates. Also, we got to see the heartbeat!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Great news likeaustralia!! Glad all is well with you and your little bean xx


----------



## Looneycarter

Hi!!!! I'm looney real name Erica i'm currently TTC#1 i'm usually on a 28day cycle but last month was 31...I been trying for 2 years i'm only 21 but had a miscarriage at 18 only 11weeks so now,i'm trying again my mom told me about geritol to help me out I should ovulate this week or so so I been bding like crazy!!! I plan on testing 1/7/2012...sorry for so long but I hoping and praying for a baby for the new year


----------



## UenvyMEsha

add UenvyMEsha to the 2012. Hoping for a BFP in two weeks.


----------



## wantanerd

So the results are in and I am having a BOY!!!!!!! The ultrasound went well and as soon as the tech woke him up, and confirmed he's a boy! The 3-d pics weren't too clear since he was hiding in the placenta but we got a few good shots and now we are making all the family wait until Christmas to find out!
 



Attached Files:







Gir 16 weeks 029.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 7









Gir 16 weeks 009.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Timid

Ahhh I'm out - the witch got me :( Was a bit gutted to be honest, thought everything was going well. OH was a bit gutted too, oh well :)

Next time eh?

Tx


----------



## Ltoth

Can You add me to the list! My new years resolution is to have a baby in 2012 
:dust::dust::dust:

We can do this!!!!


----------



## clairea

Hey everyone? Well seing as my xmas eve test was BFN could I be added to this list? :)


----------



## rjttc

New here, interested in joining, but unsure how! :o)
Help? :o)


----------



## Rigi.kun

wantanerd said:


> So the results are in and I am having a BOY!!!!!!! The ultrasound went well and as soon as the tech woke him up, and confirmed he's a boy! The 3-d pics weren't too clear since he was hiding in the placenta but we got a few good shots and now we are making all the family wait until Christmas to find out!

Congratulations :happydance: Absolutely gorgeous piccie of your little prince :D Have a Merry Christmas


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies!! Just want to pop in and wish everyone a merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Merry Christmas to all you lovely ladies! Have a thoroughly fabulous day xx


----------



## babyfeva

Merry Xmas everyone!


----------



## josephine3

Wow lots of new members!! Welcome everyone and good luck!

Merry Christmas everyone!! enjoy!


----------



## minni2906

Merry Christmas Ladies!!


----------



## Bug222

Merry Christmas ladies!!


----------



## raventtc

wantanerd said:


> So the results are in and I am having a BOY!!!!!!! The ultrasound went well and as soon as the tech woke him up, and confirmed he's a boy! The 3-d pics weren't too clear since he was hiding in the placenta but we got a few good shots and now we are making all the family wait until Christmas to find out!

Awesome pic's!! Congrats!!:blue:


----------



## raventtc

rjttc said:


> New here, interested in joining, but unsure how! :o)
> Help? :o)

I think you just joined!! lol, Welcome to all the new Ladies!! Hoping this is our month for BFP!!! :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im CD16 and im still getting nothing ABSOLUTLY Nothing in my OPKS :( i just want to ovulate and get the TWW over with!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Back and ready for action after a lovely Christmas! Ov is on its way so getting ready for a busy week of bd! ;)
Where is everybody else up to? Sure there must be a few also gearing up to Ov...


----------



## minnie10

hi ladies!!!! havent posted in here before.

dh and i are currently ttc our 1st. have been off cerazette for 3 weeks, af hasnt showed up yet,body has been giving me mixed signals-thought af was going to show but didnt. dh and i dtd on sat for 1st time since finishing bcp 3 weeks ago,no idea if i was ovulating or not,so just have to wait now.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

NEWBIEEEEES!!! welcome :flower::thumbup:

*MRSMM-*:hugs: from ttc buddies to taking a break buddies. Im pretty bummed that im not going for it for a couple months.... but we'll hang tough right?

*RIGI-*:thumbup: thanks for telling the newbies that im on it... even though I had a major emotional breakdown and have soooo not been on it! lol I try my best to update nearly everyday!Thanks for noticing :) (just not for the last week or so) :flower:

*ABIT-* Sooooooo stoaked for youuuu! congrats on the bfp!!!

*TERRI* Your welcome anytime :flower:

*Lemontea*- I actually took this post over from Jo, who was forced into WTT but is now happily PREGGGGGOOOO! So team 2012 *actually* has more posts floating around the bnb world somewhere! ---- After scrolling i see jo said the same thing--- GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE! 

*KITKAT,RAVENTTC,RIGI,MRSMM,JEN* I so much appreciate your kind words to my depressing post. Sadly things didnt get better. :cry: 

AFM- Okay. Besides the car, and the job, and the inlaws divorce, and the terminal illness in gram... idk if any of you remember that I was failing a class this semester in college? well I got a 69% D+ and got kicked out of college. I feel like a huge failure. :cry:
This month im actively avoiding ttc bc of the insurance (have to have a baby after September 26 2012 to get a paid maternaty leave) This cycle however was 31 days long... Much better than the 50-something day cycles when I first started. SO thats a plus... looks like the metformin is working well. Ive been opking this cycle just for the hell of it and ive got a faint line on the test and im "supposed" to ov on the 3rd... hmmm... maybe ill actually ovulate. hahaha well thats all for now! everything is updated.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

oh and i hit my 20 pound mark... im down 20.2...


----------



## READY4OURBABY

welcome to all the newcomers. i hope we can be helpful and supportive in your journey :flower:

bekky~ CONGRATS :happydance:

wanta~ oh a boy how exciting :thumbup:

timid~ :hugs:

australia~ yay! that's great news

antsy~ i cant believe everything thats going on in your life. i lost my gram to breast cancer all you can do is spend as much time with her as possible. and give her all the love and support you can. they kick you out over 1 grade??can you go back after a semester maybe?

hope everyone had a great holiday weekend

afm..im pretty sure im 2/3dpo if i got my ov right. i had + opks on 22nd & 23rd so im thinking ov's on 24th. not really feeling to much just a bit gassy. trying to stay busy with work, :laundry: & :dishes:. had a good holiday weekend..looking foward to NYE.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

I failed a class last semester, and i had to get at least a c this semester... got 1% less... earliest i can go back is spring 2013.

But im better... "Worrying is like a rocking chair. It gives you something to do but it doesn't get you anywhere." So thats my mindset. Good luck this month!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

I hope everyone had an awesomely wonderful holiday!:hugs::flower:

CONGRATS on team Blue WANTANERD!!! YAY!

*AFM...* Going to Officially be back in the chase for Jan! Thanks in part, to the best group of ladies I have ever come across on BnB!!!:hugs::flower: Also hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! Jan and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## likeaustralia

So glad to hear you're going to be back to active TTC in January MrsMM! Best wishes to you and your family in this new year. :)


----------



## josephine3

Awww Antsy :hugs: love your new motto I hope things start to look up for you soon!! At least the shortening cycles is a good thing - I got my bfp about 6 months after my cycles started to regulate - mine were like 60 or 70 days before too so thats :thumbup:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Yes mrsmm so glad to hear you are back in the crazy race with us :) lets hope this month is a good one! :) 
:) xx


----------



## Looneycarter

Hi!!! Did or do you ladies have or had symptoms at 4dpo!


----------



## kitcatbaby

4dpo is a bit too early for symptoms as your lil eggy won't have implanted yet but perhaps you ovd a few days earlier than you thought? Do you temp or use Opk to confirm Ov hun? Xx


----------



## Looneycarter

No I don't!! I ovulated on the 24!!! I been having tons of creamy lotion like cm and cramping and I had this weird dream last night I was 6months pregnant having a c-section because the doctors wanted my baby lol


----------



## kitcatbaby

Lol that's a crazy one ;) without tempting or using opks you never really know when you have ovulated so maybe you Ov say 22nd and are now 6dpo feeling symptoms and even 6dpo is v early for implantation. 
Could your symptoms be pms?! When I first started ttc I didnt really know my body and always got my pms symptoms mixed up with preg symptoms :( I'm not sure if this is the case with you as I don't know how long you've been trying etc... 
Maybe try a cheeky preg test? Xx


----------



## Looneycarter

Well I been bding since I got af since I don't temp or use opk the last time I bd was last night lol so I been trying to catch that egg this month lol also I ben using geritol I'm really trying but praying more!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Best of luck and lots of babydust darling if you are getting symptoms wait until about 4days before your next af is due and test with a frer :) hope its a bfp xx


----------



## Looneycarter

Thanks you and same for you!!!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

antsy~ oh i see. well thats a good mindset to have.

looney~ its a bit early but i did have a few at 6dpo (which is still early) but anything is possible. you may have just ov'd early. i would say give it a few more days and then test. is there a reason you dont use opks or charting?

afm...im 3/4 dpo. still gassy (ick!) and starting to have some mild cramps. but other than that im doing good..im barely even thinking about poas but its still early :haha:


----------



## babyfeva

Looneycarter- i had sore nipples at 4dpo.


----------



## wishandwait

Hi, Im late to this but can please be added to your list....Ive got three chances left for a 2012 baby and i've got a great feeling about this month!


----------



## MrsMM24

WISHANDWAIT, welcome! :wave: I hope that you strick a great BFP sooner rather than later!!! :dust:

LOONEY, check out the "the path" that I posted yesterday on Dec and Jan thread. That is likely a hormone surge that is causing the "symptoms" as you get those after OV. Unless as KITCAT said, you OVd earlier than you are thinking. AS she mentioned, a temp rise is the ONLY way (outside of being at the doc and they confirm with an U/S) to confirm OV. So it is possible you had fertile CM and OV cramping but OV was before or even after that. GL FXD!:dust:

LIKEAUSTR and KITCAT, thank you! I am sooo super excited not to have to wait through more OV days and not TTC! I want to catch this eggy soon! I really miss being PG and would love to be PG with my SIL/bro! Not to mention a 2012 baby has been my goal for over a year, 2013 doesn't appeal to me, but if I had to I would!:dust:


READY, those symptoms are sounding good for DPO! I think you may have something here Hun! I cannot wait! :dust:


*AFM...* we reserved donations for Jan!:happydance: So, I am going to get a new thermometer tonight and we ordered OPKs and HPTs from eBay! I cannot wait to temp and SS, that sounds crazy right?? :haha: but I am excited for the hectic times! Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: the March testing thread has gone up!


----------



## DBZ34

Looneycarter said:


> Well I been bding since I got af since I don't temp or use opk the last time I bd was last night lol so I been trying to catch that egg this month lol also I ben using geritol I'm really trying but praying more!

Just a question, but are you sure the creamy CM isn't spermies, since you've been BDing a lot?

But I'll keep my fingers crossed regardless! Hope this month is your month! :)


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Hello wishandwait!

Mrsmm!!! AWWE ! :hugs: awesome! 

Thanks for the kind words guys, i really do appreciate it. <3 Things are bound to look up. Theres nowhere else they could go! Haha :) Over all im going to keep my PMA. On another another note, Its killllllllllllling me to be avoiding ttc this month because my body is kinda doing what i want it to, like it should be... My expected fetile week starts the first and my opks are steadily getting darker, shade by shade. I think im going to see a true positive this month and i wont even get to use that lovely little egg. When should I not BD to avoid pregnacy (holy hell who would have ever thought to say that?)


----------



## josephine3

Well.. aviod the times uv been trying on!! lol. Not 100% effective tho. Just avoid durin what you think is your fertile week.


----------



## READY4OURBABY

mm~ i hope so! im so excited for you i hope this is THE cycle:happydance:

antsy~ i cant believe you said it either :haha: i would definitely wait until after you ov then wait the 24/32 hours. maybe even keep testing to make sure when it happens. 

afm...4/5dpo..gassy a little crampy..something new now my pelvis actually burns it started last night but comes and goes. wierd:shrug: but still not tempted to test yet. staying hopeful


----------



## Antsynewlywed

A good friend of mine is 20 weeks pregnant and being the planner I am, im already planning her baby shower...I need interesting ideas for games, center pieces, food, locations, and anything else you can offer me! :thumbup: 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wantanerd

get a pack of diapers, about 10 candy bars, then melt them in the diaper and have people guess which candy bar is in each diaper


----------



## Wilsey

You can do the string (or toilet paper) game where everyone guesses how much string it would take to go around the preggy persons belly. Of course - if you don't have someone who doesn't care they could find this offensive if someone does a really long piece haha.

Also, another funny one is cutting out famous people and then separate pictures of their babies and trying to match them. Double points if you can name the kid.


----------



## uwa_amanda

Antsynewlywed said:


> A good friend of mine is 20 weeks pregnant and being the planner I am, im already planning her baby shower...I need interesting ideas for games, center pieces, food, locations, and anything else you can offer me! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks in advance!

When my mom was pregnant with my baby sister, at her baby shower, a string was hung up to mimic a clothes line. Clothes pins were put on the line. They borrowed one of my other sister's baby dolls and the person had to hold the baby doll in one arm and grab as many clothes pins in one hand that you can without dropping any of them. The one with the most pins wins.


----------



## DBZ34

I think the last baby shower I went to there was a game where you got three safety pins and you couldn't say certain words (like baby, pregnant, boy, girl, etc..you can pick which ones) and if you heard someone say the word, you got one of their pins. The one with the most at the end wins.




AFM: I'm still sitting in TTC limbo. Temps still elevated. Sitting at CD31, 15DPO, which is the longest cycle I've ever had. I've been hesitant to test because I've started getting these weird cramps. I'm not sure if AF is coming or not. I already teared up once today because I was feeling so disappointed about the possibility of AF showing up. Needless to say, DH is not impressed. But, he's of the not pregnant until proven otherwise mentality. I've been trying not to get too excited, but apparently that didn't go so well. :shrug: Still planning on testing tomorrow with a FRER, but maybe I'll do it tonight if AF doesn't show. I really just want to know one way or the other...


----------



## Ltoth

Antsynewlywed said:


> A good friend of mine is 20 weeks pregnant and being the planner I am, im already planning her baby shower...I need interesting ideas for games, center pieces, food, locations, and anything else you can offer me! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Oh you can buy plastic binkys and everyone at the shower will get one when they get there. The rule of the game is that if you say "baby" you get your binky taken by the person who caught you saying it. In the end whoever has the most binkys wins.


----------



## armywife11

I got my :bfp: today


----------



## armywife11

What I did different this cycle. I cut out caffeine, took a little more floic acid, drank tons of water, and used opks. Honestly thought I was out today. I had cramps last night and I just didnt feel that different. Only sign something was up my acne is really calm and it shouldn't be right now.


----------



## uwa_amanda

armywife11 said:


> I got my :bfp: today

Congratulations! I hope to be in the same boat here in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## LemonTea

armywife11 said:


> I got my :bfp: today

Congrats!


----------



## MrsMM24

WANTANERD, that is the game that we played at 2 showers, AWESOME!


CONGRATS ARMYWIFE!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!


I REALLY want to try something different. I am thinking about doing nothing, just a prenatal and folic acid. I drink plenty of water as is and tea is a regular as I don't drink coffee. I think I will try that as I am down to the last 2 cycles to have a 2012 Baby. We will see....


*AFM...* The new year is approaching! I got my thermometer las night and OPKs and HPTs from eBay should arrive on Thursday with the holiday shipping times. I also have my Soy but debating to take. I hope you all have a wonderful New Year's Eve and an even more wonderful New Year! Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## uwa_amanda

Can you put me down to test on the 21st? Thanks so much! Baby dust to all!!! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

uwa_amanda said:


> Can you put me down to test on the 21st? Thanks so much! Baby dust to all!!! :)

Hi UWA! Come on over to the January testing thread I have as well...:dust:

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...s-106-3-bfps-find-ttc-bump-buddy-here-49.html


----------



## Rigi.kun

armywife11 said:


> I got my :bfp: today

Congratulations :D Happy and Healthy 9 months to you


----------



## Looneycarter

Hi just a quick update I'm 6dpo having cramps on my left side near my mrs.lady it don't hurt bad but it's there I'm still having creamy white cm so I hope these are good signs


----------



## likeaustralia

I can't remember if I posted after xmas or not, but we gave my inlaws a "Things to do now that you're grandparents book" and then put the another copy of the same book in the mail for my parents, who live several states away. They just got it today and were thrilled, in tears, and without words on the phone! I wasn't sure what to expect, but it was a nice phone call. :)


----------



## uwa_amanda

likeaustralia said:


> I can't remember if I posted after xmas or not, but we gave my inlaws a "Things to do now that you're grandparents book" and then put the another copy of the same book in the mail for my parents, who live several states away. They just got it today and were thrilled, in tears, and without words on the phone! I wasn't sure what to expect, but it was a nice phone call. :)

That is so sweet! I hope to be able to do that to my parents... They would be thrilled.


----------



## READY4OURBABY

antsy~ oh how fun! do you know her favorite things(food, animal, character) for instense im doing southern style bbq and owl theme if its a boy and hello kitty if its a girl (not even preggo just wishful thinking):haha: the safety pin game with crossing legs or arms instead of certain words

dbz34~ well until the :witch: shows up i would stay positive. 

army~ CONGRATS :happydance: H&H 9 months!

mm~ what kind of tea do you drink? i like tea but ive had been told by so many people to not drink it. so im completely confused. is there a certain kind not to drink. i was told no to camamile ad ginseng

australia~ thats a nice way to announce it

afm...im 5/6 dpo..less gassy today(yay!) still having the weird burning sensation..(tmi alert) i went to the bathroom and i had a little brown spotting. but when i wiped nothing was there..and to top it off i was super hungry so me and dw went to eat i got half way through my food and couldnt eat anymore. i felt so full like i was gonna throw up :nope: im not sure whats going on. but im not getting my hopes up yet.


Happy New Year to each and every one of you! i hope the year brings all your wants and needs. and you get the :bfp: we all have been dreaming of.


----------



## 8buzzybee8

hi everyone, I haven't posted in what feels like forever, so thought I would give a bit of an update. Me and dear OH are currently spending 5 weeks in Thailand which is a welcome break from the freezing rain of England! Given us both some much needed relaxation which hopefully will increase our chances! 

How is everyone else? Xxx


----------



## DBZ34

BFN on my FRER last night, but I might not have held it long enough. I've got to go so often these days. I've even started getting up in the middle of the night to pee. So I'm planning on testing again on the 2nd. Temps still up and no sign of AF (16DPO, CD32..she's 4 days late), so I'm holding out hope that maybe my BFP will come, just much later than expected, but I'm also waiting to see if AF is going to make a show soon. I've never been late before...


----------



## raventtc

armywife11 said:


> I got my :bfp: today

Congrats!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## josephine3

Hurrah armywife!! yay!! come join us on the Team 2012 Baby Pregnancy Groups thread!!


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Hurrah armywife!! yay!! come join us on the Team 2012 Baby Pregnancy Groups thread!!

I am drifting between boards. I am still enjoying the little bit of holiday we have left and waiting for Monday when I can call my doctor and schedule my first appointment.


----------



## anorak

I am with you! Need more baby dust than most. Coming off Cerazette and 35 (young 35 though!). Wishes and thoughts most welcomed! :hugs:


----------



## RebeccaLO

With you too! 33 and first time trying. Trying not to become slowly obsessed! 
Hoping for a baby before the end of the year but that would make me exceptionally lucky I know. Good luck to everyone x


----------



## kitcatbaby

So I would usually be Ov today but I'm nowhere near positive on my opks so not sure what's going on there :( I'm thinking EPO has probably delayed my Ov day which is a pain... all this cm for the sperms but no eggy to catch.


----------



## josephine3

I hope you ov soon kitcat! yay for lots of cm tho! thats great!


----------



## kitcatbaby

EPO really seems to have done the trick Jo I'm practically swimming in cm lol sorry tmi ;) x


----------



## minnie10

congrats armywife11!!!

af arrived on thursday:happydance::happydance: bring on ovulation!!!


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Hurrah armywife!! yay!! come join us on the Team 2012 Baby Pregnancy Groups thread!!

Is there a special link for this cause I haven't seen such title anywhere lol just looking. I am loafing in a few random boards just waiting. 

Dh will not let me tell anyone till some sort of doctors proof so being here kinda helps because it's not a secret here. 








I hope the ladies who are out this month get their BFP's soon! FX and baby dust to you all!
For all the BFP H&H 9 months to us all!


----------



## josephine3

i knew no-one would find it!!! grrr.. I put it in first tri but I think an administrator must have moved it to the 'pregnancy groups' section which i didnt even know existed!

here's the link:https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...r-ttc-1-team-2012-find-your-friends-here.html


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> i knew no-one would find it!!! grrr.. I put it in first tri but I think an administrator must have moved it to the 'pregnancy groups' section which i didnt even know existed!
> 
> here's the link:https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...r-ttc-1-team-2012-find-your-friends-here.html

HAHA! Yea I would have never found that.


----------



## josephine3

lol good job I check up on here I will keep posting it for each new bfp! I can see why there is another section tho for teams and groups i guess it would kinda take over first tri otherwise


----------



## haj624

hey ladies hope everyones new years was great

afm: ive been in such a funk lately. af is due sat and it was my 3rd cycle of clomid. dh and i didnt bd as much as we should have though so im not really expecting anything this month.

also anyone have the link for the jan thread?


----------



## babyfeva

Hi everyone. Can you please explain what epo stands for.


----------



## Wilsey

I think it's Evening Primrose Oil - someone correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## AquaM

I just realised i haven't been here for a while. So congratulations to all those bfp's seem like a very lucky thread to me. 

2012 is going to be an awesome year for each and every one of us. So :dust: to us all.


----------



## kitcatbaby

Yes EPO is evening primrose oil :) x


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Hope you don't mind if I join in! I'm 27, been married a little over a year, and my husband and I just made the decision to TTC! :0) Wxcited and nervous for this journey!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Hi ladies just a quick question? I have a day 21 prog test scheduled for Friday but I will only be 3dpo so should I reschedule or go for the bloods and explain that I am a late ovulator? Thanks in advance girls xx


----------



## karry1412

armywife11 - Congrats again hun! Have you had your appointment yet? :baby:

likeaustralia - That is such a nice thing to do!! Congrats hun!! :baby:

Buzzybee - I'm so jealous! Enjoy every second!

Piinkiie - Welcome! I'm 28 & just over a year married too! Hopefully we get our BFPs soon :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!!! :happydance:

I hope that we see many more BFPs in the next 2 months!:dust:


READY, you are PREGGARS!!! Buuut, the tea I drink is greentea. It is good for CM.


*AFM...* Happy New Year! I am temping again, YAY! AF should be here in a couple days if she follows schedule so I will be back in this race soon with OV around the 18th. I can't wait to POAS! I get my OPKs and HPTs tonight in the mail, I have been tracking the package. Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## likeaustralia

MrsMM24 said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!!! :happydance:
> 
> I hope that we see many more BFPs in the next 2 months!:dust:
> 
> 
> READY, you are PREGGARS!!! Buuut, the tea I drink is greentea. It is good for CM.
> 
> 
> *AFM...* Happy New Year! I am temping again, YAY! AF should be here in a couple days if she follows schedule so I will be back in this race soon with OV around the 18th. I can't wait to POAS! I get my OPKs and HPTs tonight in the mail, I have been tracking the package. Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:

Best of luck this cycle, MrsMM! I am rooting for you!


----------



## kitcatbaby

kitcatbaby said:


> Hi ladies just a quick question? I have a day 21 prog test scheduled for Friday but I will only be 3dpo so should I reschedule or go for the bloods and explain that I am a late ovulator? Thanks in advance girls xx

Any suggestions ladies? Xx


----------



## likeaustralia

kitcatbaby said:


> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies just a quick question? I have a day 21 prog test scheduled for Friday but I will only be 3dpo so should I reschedule or go for the bloods and explain that I am a late ovulator? Thanks in advance girls xx
> 
> Any suggestions ladies? XxClick to expand...

kitcat - I don't have any suggestion other than to call and tell them you've been charting and you have a confirmed ovulation of only a few days ago, rather than the "standard" 7 days that would be applicable in a 28-day cycle. I don't knwo if they are checking for levels based on dpo or cycle day.


----------



## jen1019

Ahh, ladies I feel so bad. I've been MIA for almost a week! I hope you are all doing okay, and that the new year is off to a good start.

AFM- my cycle has been confusing me this go around. I'm on day 31 of my cycle, which is only normally 26-28 days tops. I don't remember a cycle ever being this long. I've had a decent amount of sticky CM. My temps have dipped on several occassions, and FF keeps redetermining my coverline. I'm trying to remain hopeful since AF hasn't arrived that I could be PG- that would be amazing. I don't know though. I'm trying not to get my hopes up. I tested this morning and had a BFN. I will keep you ladies updated :hugs: I've missed you girls!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

8buzzy~ oh that sounds fun. relax and enjoy yourself

db~ stay hopeful. as long as she stays away you still have a chance. it just may take a few days

mm~ i know its so wierd! you are so going to be my bump buddy:winkwink:

jen~ you're not out yet..stay positive

afm..got a :bfp: yesterday...still in shock not totally believing it. but im going to wait a few more days and test again. just to make sure:haha: my dr said to come in for a urine test to confirm so they can refer me to a gyno. eek!
 



Attached Files:







test 3 (2).jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## kitcatbaby

Wehey ready4... that is a perfect bfp :) Congrats xx


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies!! Happy new years!! Hope everyone had a good christmas and a good new years! Hopefully everyone gets their :bfp: !! I'm already having the urge to poas! It's been so long since my ectopic.. I'm going to try not to poas this month unles af is late as oh and I didn't get in as much bd as I'd hoped around ov time.. I'm also not even sure when in this cycle I did or will ov due to my ectopic... My resolution is to take a more laid back approach to ttc and try not to stress over it.. If it happens then it does :)


----------



## skeet9924

READY4OURBABY said:


> 8buzzy~ oh that sounds fun. relax and enjoy yourself
> 
> db~ stay hopeful. as long as she stays away you still have a chance. it just may take a few days
> 
> mm~ i know its so wierd! you are so going to be my bump buddy:winkwink:
> 
> jen~ you're not out yet..stay positive
> 
> afm..got a :bfp: yesterday...still in shock not totally believing it. but im going to wait a few more days and test again. just to make sure:haha: my dr said to come in for a urine test to confirm so they can refer me to a gyno. eek!

Congrats!!! That's a beautiful bfp!!!


----------



## wantanerd

Congrats ready4!!!!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

skeet9924 said:


> Hi ladies!! Happy new years!! Hope everyone had a good christmas and a good new years! Hopefully everyone gets their :bfp: !! I'm already having the urge to poas! It's been so long since my ectopic.. I'm going to try not to poas this month unles af is late as oh and I didn't get in as much bd as I'd hoped around ov time.. I'm also not even sure when in this cycle I did or will ov due to my ectopic... My resolution is to take a more laid back approach to ttc and try not to stress over it.. If it happens then it does :)

Hi skeet :) nice to have you back! 
I hope your relaxed approach leads to a lovely bfp very very soon xx


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks kitkat.. I just hope I can keep the relaxed approach!! It's going to be tough I'm sure but I know I need it :)


----------



## kitcatbaby

Worrying does no good doll :) keep up that relaxed approach xx


----------



## Rigi.kun

skeet9924 said:


> Hi ladies!! Happy new years!! Hope everyone had a good christmas and a good new years! Hopefully everyone gets their :bfp: !! I'm already having the urge to poas! It's been so long since my ectopic.. I'm going to try not to poas this month unles af is late as oh and I didn't get in as much bd as I'd hoped around ov time.. I'm also not even sure when in this cycle I did or will ov due to my ectopic... My resolution is to take a more laid back approach to ttc and try not to stress over it.. If it happens then it does :)

Welcome back Ms. Skeet :D good to see you again.

---



READY4OURBABY said:


> afm..got a :bfp: yesterday...still in shock not totally believing it. but im going to wait a few more days and test again. just to make sure:haha: my dr said to come in for a urine test to confirm so they can refer me to a gyno. eek!

Congratulations :dance: happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## x Helen x

Well after 8 long months of trying we got our BFP! If all goes well, baby will be due September 14th.

Good luck to all those still in the running!


----------



## uwa_amanda

x Helen x said:


> Well after 8 long months of trying we got our BFP! If all goes well, baby will be due September 14th.
> 
> Good luck to all those still in the running!

Congratulations! Here's to a healthy and happy nine months!!:happydance:


----------



## raventtc

Congrats on all the BFP!!


----------



## haj624

So af is due friday and i tested fmu today and got a BFN :( so discouraging


----------



## babyfeva

congrats!!


----------



## skeet9924

x Helen x said:


> Well after 8 long months of trying we got our BFP! If all goes well, baby will be due September 14th.
> 
> Good luck to all those still in the running!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

CONGRATS READY4OURBABY AND HELEN!!!! Were at 64... so thats 2 more bfps for this set of3!


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS!!! xHELENx Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!! So exciting! 


READY, you know we will, I hope my BFP is near!


Welcome back SKEET!!! :wave: I hope you are relaxing your way to a BFP!:dust:


HAJ, hang in there Hun, you are not out yet. no :af: = good sign! :dust:


Hey KITCAT!:wave: how are things going?


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, just monitoring everything and lining up my donation times! I got my OPKs and HPTs from eBay last night. I am ready to start the new year off with the best foot forward in TTC this Jan 2012.:dust:


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats on the new BFP's!! So exciting :D


----------



## kitcatbaby

Hey Mrsmm... good thanks I've got a great feeling about January :) loads of great quality bd around Ov and lots of ewcm too so Fxd we've done enough! Excited for you to get things going with your donations this month so we can get those bfps together xx


----------



## READY4OURBABY

skeet~ hey! good to have you back. try to hold off as long as you can. relaxing can be a big help.

helen~ congrats!:happydance: you're super early like me. and we're due 2 days apart. how exciting!

haj~ you're not out yet. stay positive:winkwink:

mm~ it is..you deserve it!


----------



## haj624

thanks ladies...fingers crossed!!


----------



## skeet9924

READY4OURBABY said:


> skeet~ hey! good to have you back. try to hold off as long as you can. relaxing can be a big help.
> 
> helen~ congrats!:happydance: you're super early like me. and we're due 2 days apart. how exciting!
> 
> haj~ you're not out yet. stay positive:winkwink:
> 
> mm~ it is..you deserve it!

How many dpo where u when u tested?


----------



## Donut

I'd like to be on the list! I'm a TTC'er!!! :D
:dust: to all! <3


----------



## Antsynewlywed

@Wilsy! I love your count down to maternity leave!  
@DOnut welcome!!! tell me about yourself!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Warning girls here comes a big rant...
So my oh's best friend has a layabout brother who takes drugs and is on the dole. Him and his girlfriend have 11 kids between them and they are only 27. 1 of their babies was a stillborn and 2 are disabled due to the mum smoking crack throughout pregnancy. My oh mentioned that we have been trying almost a year and are finding it really difficult and this waste of space decides to lecture me on the importance of looking after my body. How dare he even talk to me about ttc when he has 10 children at home and an angel baby that he neither wants nor pays for who are suffering with 2 drug addled excuses for parents. Ladies what on earth makes these people more deserving than me? Why can't I get my much longed for baby when they have had 11 kids. The poor babies! We deserve this not them! And I'm sorry if that's harsh but they shouldn't be allowed to reproduce!
Sorry ladies rant over x


----------



## minni2906

Couldn't agree more, kitcat!


----------



## Heather11

all these BFP's make me smile!!!


----------



## Wilsey

It's strange how the world works kitkat. I wish it was more logical and fair. Mostly I don't understand how we were made to produce babies but some of us can't.


----------



## skeet9924

I couldnt agree with you any more kit kat!! i've been on that rant for a while with some people I know of!! It all makes me so angry!!! Its very unfair and unfair to the children!!


----------



## Rigi.kun

kitcatbaby said:


> Warning girls here comes a big rant...
> So my oh's best friend has a layabout brother who takes drugs and is on the dole. Him and his girlfriend have 11 kids between them and they are only 27. 1 of their babies was a stillborn and 2 are disabled due to the mum smoking crack throughout pregnancy. My oh mentioned that we have been trying almost a year and are finding it really difficult and this waste of space decides to lecture me on the importance of looking after my body. How dare he even talk to me about ttc when he has 10 children at home and an angel baby that he neither wants nor pays for who are suffering with 2 drug addled excuses for parents. Ladies what on earth makes these people more deserving than me? Why can't I get my much longed for baby when they have had 11 kids. The poor babies! We deserve this not them! And I'm sorry if that's harsh but they shouldn't be allowed to reproduce!
> Sorry ladies rant over x

:hugs: I know how you feel a little. I always got my nose out of place when the girls in my grade fell pregnant and they'd either 'sort it out' or have babies and leave them with their parents (thus the child was raised by the grandparents) While it's no fun waiting, when you get your little miracle you'll be over the moon. My mum had to wait 8 years for me and another 8 years for my little sister. Her plan was have her first at 22 and her second at 24/25. She had her first a day before she turned 30 and her second the month after she turned 40.


----------



## x Helen x

READY4OURBABY said:


> skeet~ hey! good to have you back. try to hold off as long as you can. relaxing can be a big help.
> 
> helen~ congrats!:happydance: you're super early like me. and we're due 2 days apart. how exciting!
> 
> haj~ you're not out yet. stay positive:winkwink:
> 
> mm~ it is..you deserve it!

Thanks hun, and congratulations!!!! I have now missed my period by 3 days so it sort of feels "official" at last, still nervous though! Can't believe we are due 2 days apart, that's awesome! :D


----------



## MrsMM24

KITCAT, rant away.... I too agree. It is amazing how the biology of the world works. All I can do is hope that we all get our BFPs sooner rather than later and be the parents that one would think a baby deserves.


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF so I can get this month in full swing. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I am using this weekend to recover from the holidays:dust:


----------



## likeaustralia

MrsMM - Have you lived in this area for a while? Mind if I ask where you delivered your daughter? I'm touring a couple of birth facilities over the next couple of weeks and would love some personal recommendations.


----------



## MrsMM24

LIKEAUST, of course! I will give you the places that I recommend. #1.Georgetown Hopital (DC) where I would have delivered in Feb. 2. George Washington Hospital (DC) 3. Holy Cross (MD) 4. Anne Arundel Medical Ctr (MD) 5. Sibley Memorial 6. Shady Grove (MD) I placed them in order of visiting. Of course it comes down to where your doc can deliver, but you know.... I visited myself, used myself, or my nephew(s) were born at any one of these. I hope this helps.


----------



## likeaustralia

Thanks, MrsMM. I guess I'm a bit further west since those aren't any of the places we're planning on going! We're going to the Inova Birthing Inn and Nova Natural Birth Center (non-hospital). I just contacted a doula yesterday (and will likely hire her) and she suggested I tour both to see which I preferred. I really want a natural birth, so we'll see how I feel after I visit both!


----------



## MrsMM24

likeaustralia said:


> Thanks, MrsMM. I guess I'm a bit further west since those aren't any of the places we're planning on going! We're going to the Inova Birthing Inn and Nova Natural Birth Center (non-hospital). I just contacted a doula yesterday (and will likely hire her) and she suggested I tour both to see which I preferred. I really want a natural birth, so we'll see how I feel after I visit both!

You are west... no problem, because INOVA is great!! Women's Health Associates (which are great) recommend INOVA and I have a friend that works there, I only hear great things about them. Hope that is your center!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

had my day 21 progesterone test today... should get the results next week! fxd i'm Ov'ing on my own!!!!! xx


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies!! Congrats helen and Ready4baby!! yay more 2012 bfps! it seems like every time I check back there are more!

Hi skeet nice to see you back - relaxed approach is the way forward I can vouch for that!

Your rant made me chuckle kitcat - i know its not fair! ridiculous! My fingers are crossed for you and Mrs MM this month! xxx


----------



## Jewls48

Hey ladies just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing. Congrats to all the BFPs and good luck to all of you waiting. To those who the witch got, I'm sorry and best of luck to you all in Febuary.

AFM, I am 10 dpo today and starting to get very antsy about testing. Not too many symptoms to obsess over just a stuffy nose and some cramping. I'm thinking I might test Monday at 13 dpo instead of waiting till Tuesday. I'll keep you ladies posted.


----------



## kitcatbaby

josephine3 said:


> Hi ladies!! Congrats helen and Ready4baby!! yay more 2012 bfps! it seems like every time I check back there are more!
> 
> Hi skeet nice to see you back - relaxed approach is the way forward I can vouch for that!
> 
> Your rant made me chuckle kitcat - i know its not fair! ridiculous! My fingers are crossed for you and Mrs MM this month! xxx

hehe i was so mad with him i almost decked him honestly! = P 
So you are a raspberry now jo <3 ace! how are you feeling?? hope to be joining you soon!! xx


----------



## josephine3

I know I just came on and saw Im a raspberry yay!! Im loving it! I like the fruits they seem to go up fast! I was looking forward to being a blueberry and now im a raspberry already lol!

Im doing ok, got my firt midwife appt on tuesday so looking forward to that - trying to choose a hospital before then tho its hard! Not been able to get to any to visit them either so kinda choosing blindly or off internet info!
I dont feel too poorly just really really really tired. I have been having very very vivd dreams every single night I cant seem to get into deep sleep, they're not really baby related just proper random!! nice and nasty but I hate them :( I wake up feeling like I havent slept but been on an adventure! I wish I could sleep just one night and have no dreams :(


----------



## kitcatbaby

:( must be very weird to wake up feeling knackered! Hopefully your body will adjust to the hormones soon! Just think in no time you will be a melon and ready to POP :) xx


----------



## READY4OURBABY

skeet~ i was 9dpo.. i wasnt going to test but i caved in. i took 1 and didnt believe it so i took 2 more test.

kitcat~ i totally agree! honestly they dont deserve it. but for whatever reason its always people who shouldnt be having children that have them. 

helen~ yay..its crazy we will see if these little beans come on time or hold out:haha:


----------



## skeet9924

READY4OURBABY said:


> skeet~ i was 9dpo.. i wasnt going to test but i caved in. i took 1 and didnt believe it so i took 2 more test.
> 
> kitcat~ i totally agree! honestly they dont deserve it. but for whatever reason its always people who shouldnt be having children that have them.
> 
> helen~ yay..its crazy we will see if these little beans come on time or hold out:haha:

Lol yur making me want to test tomorrow morning!!! I swore I wouldn't lol!! Any symptoms?


----------



## Looneycarter

hey ladies I got my :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







20120107_011744.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kitcatbaby

Looneycarter said:


> hey ladies I got my :bfp:

nice bfp looney!! congrats h&h 9 months!! how many dpo are you doll? xx


----------



## Looneycarter

thanks hun!!! my period due today so 14dpo!


----------



## kitcatbaby

excelllent lines!! move on over to team 2012 pregnancy group in pregnancy groups section. the ladies there will look after you! hope to be joining you soon x


----------



## Looneycarter

you will be joining very soon!


----------



## skeet9924

I'm staying at oh's parents house this weekend.. I was going to cave and test this morning.. Turns out I forgot my hpt at home!! Guess I'm meant to wait :)

Congrats looney!!!!


----------



## Jewls48

Looneycarter said:


> hey ladies I got my :bfp:

Congrats girl! A very happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## Looneycarter

thanks,ladies


----------



## minnie10

congrats to all the ladies who got their BFP's!!!:happydance:

wonder how long my cycles will be,last time i was ttc my cycles where around 45days. af finished on tues,wed and thurs stomach was crampy, dh and bd on thurs (cycle day8) just incase, today i got a big stitch in my stomach when stretching and have been getting tightenings in my stomach today,felt bit sick today as well. wonder if my body is gearing up for ov??


----------



## raventtc

Looneycarter said:


> hey ladies I got my :bfp:

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## Jewls48

Hey ladies! Last night I was taking care of my patients at work when all of a sudden I started gagging n bearly made it to the bathroom, as soon as I got home, I tested and BFP! I'm in shock but so happy, thank you all for your support during the last few months n baby dust to all of you waiting.


----------



## josephine3

Wow congrats Jewls!! xx


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats jewels!!! How many dpo where you?


----------



## minnie10

congrats jewls


----------



## Jewls48

skeet9924 said:


> Congrats jewels!!! How many dpo where you?

Thank you, I'm 12 dpo today.


----------



## skeet9924

I've had heart burn all week and off and on nausea starting yesterday... Think it might be from the heart burn.. If I don't get my bfp I'm heading to the drs!! This heart burn is killing me!!


----------



## Rigi.kun

Congratulations Jewls HandH 9 months :D


----------



## likeaustralia

MrsMM24 said:


> likeaustralia said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, MrsMM. I guess I'm a bit further west since those aren't any of the places we're planning on going! We're going to the Inova Birthing Inn and Nova Natural Birth Center (non-hospital). I just contacted a doula yesterday (and will likely hire her) and she suggested I tour both to see which I preferred. I really want a natural birth, so we'll see how I feel after I visit both!
> 
> You are west... no problem, because INOVA is great!! Women's Health Associates (which are great) recommend INOVA and I have a friend that works there, I only hear great things about them. Hope that is your center!!Click to expand...

I don't know anyone who's given birth at either one personally, so I'm really going off Internet reviews and the tours I have scheduled for the next couple of weeks. Hopefully I'll have a better idea which one I want to use after the tours. I know I have time to decide, but I'm such a planner that I just want to get this decision out of the way. I'd much rather move on to the fun part of picking out a crib and clothes and such. :)

How are you doing?


----------



## MrsMM24

*KITCATBABY* FXD!!!! for those results!:dust:


*LOONEYCARTER and JEWLS48* :happydance: CONGRATS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!


*LIKEAUSTRALIA* Right! Docs and locations are nerve-wrecking, but as you know I am a planner too so I would be doing exactly what you are. The fun is around the corner Hun!


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF. I expected AF to be here by now and set up donations, I think that I am going to keep them scheduled as it is next week and if AF shows, I still have a chance. Push them back couple of days and move forward. I am just nervous as to why AF is missing. And of course ladies... I took an IC Saturday and stark white as it should be. Hoping I have a chance where I get AF or not...:dust:


----------



## nervouswait

Baby dust to all for 2012!! 

I am supposed to get AF tomorrow, took 3 HPTs in past few days, all negative. Ectopic pregnancy 5 months ago, TTC ever since. Loving this website as i have spent HOURS upon HOURS searching online for support! Would love to join this thread.


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Can I join Please ... xx


----------



## karry1412

Helen & Looneycarter - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby: :baby:

READY4OURBABY & Jewls48 - I think I already congratulated you both on the other thread but congratulations again anyways! :baby: :baby:

MrsMM24 - I hope AF arrives soon & you can get cracking! I really hope this is your month!

jan1019 - I was only thinking of you earlier! I was wondering how you were getting on & was going to PM you. Strange that we both had long cycles this time round but I hope yours don't end up as long as mine. Maybe you could test with FR? :hugs:

kitcatbaby - I totally understand where you're coming from with your "rant". A family friend fosters three little kids all of whom have come from situations like you've described. It's horrific to see the effects drugs & alcohol during pregnancy has on these kids. And the nerve of the guy to lecture you! I'm amazed you didn't deck him to be honest!

skeet9924 - I like your resolution! I'm trying to do the same :hugs:

nervouswait - Welcome to the thread! Sorry to hear about your ectopic :hugs:

CarrieAnn - Welcome to you too! I love your name - that's what my Nan used to call me (My name is Karen & middle name is Ann) :happydance: How long have you been TTC?


----------



## nikkiTTC

I would love to join this group. My DH and I have been TTC for about 30 months now and it has been the hardest thing I have ever had to do in my life.


----------



## josephine3

Here's the link again for those new bfp ladies: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...r-ttc-1-team-2012-find-your-friends-here.html get over here looney!!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

nikkiTTC said:


> I would love to join this group. My DH and I have been TTC for about 30 months now and it has been the hardest thing I have ever had to do in my life.

Hello and welcome to the most supportive and fabulous thread on b&b = D xx


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats on all the new BFPs and a big HELLO to all the new members :D

:dust:


----------



## READY4OURBABY

jewls~ WOOHOO!! :happydance:

jo~ i know how you feel. i havent been sleeping either. yay or the appt!

skeet~ i had ib on 6dpo. i had some stabbing & pulling pains in my abdomen, gassy, uti feeling, and tired. I hope this is it for you.

looney~ CONGRATS!!!:happydance:

nikki~ :hi:


----------



## skeet9924

READY4OURBABY said:


> jewls~ WOOHOO!! :happydance:
> 
> jo~ i know how you feel. i havent been sleeping either. yay or the appt!
> 
> skeet~ i had ib on 6dpo. i had some stabbing & pulling pains in my abdomen, gassy, uti feeling, and tired. I hope this is it for you.
> 
> looney~ CONGRATS!!!:happydance:
> 
> nikki~ :hi:

Congrats again!! And thanks.. I kind of got a bit hopeful today as my temp has been up and on and off nausea, heartburn and hot flashes.. However oh just called me and told me he had the flu :( not so hopeful anymore .. Starting to wonder if it's just a touch of the flu :(


----------



## MrsMM24

*SKEET* don't be discouraged, alot of people, including myself, thought I was sick when I got my BFP.... :dust:


*KARRY* Hey! Thanks! I REALLLLLY hope I can get a BFP before my due date.... I am praying hard!:dust:


*KITCAT* :wave: Hey Hun! How are you today?:dust:


:hi:*NERVOUSWAIT, CARRIEANN, and NIKKITTC* I hope you get a very dark pink BFP sooner rather than later!:dust::dust::dust:


*READY* how are you feeling Hun?


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... still I expected AF to be here by now. I am going to keep donations as is, next week. Likely a late OV... Hoping anyway. Hoping I have a chance whether I get AF or not...:dust:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Hi mrsmm... witch still missing in action?! Where on earth is she?
I'm doing great at 7dpo and not much to report. A little bloated and fat today but that could be nothing...
We shall see if af turns up this weekend x


----------



## nervouswait

Hey ladies! I hope everyone is doing well! I am 14dpo, suppose to get :witch: today, but no signs. Took a test today. :bfn: still hopeful, but more nervous than anything, last time i got a positive was with my ectopic 5 months ago and i didn't show positive until 21dpo then.


----------



## josephine3

Ooooh good luck for testing kitcat!!
Thats weird about af MrsMM!! Im right in thinking you have had no donations this moth either so... odd.. I hope she shows up to put your mind at ease! 

Welcome new members i hope you find this thread supportive and lovely!


----------



## haj624

hey ladies...witch got me so one to cycle 5 :cry: does anyone have a link for feb testing?


----------



## skeet9924

Well unless af shows up overnight I'm testing tomorrow morning .. Wish me luck!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Arghhh excited! Good luck skeet :) Fxd for bfp! Xx


----------



## bubumaci

Skeeeeet .... have you tested? :)


----------



## skeet9924

Yup ... I'm going to go look at it in a second.. I'll keep you posted!! If I walk away from it, it's easier lol


----------



## skeet9924

Stark white :bfn: ... Oh well guess af will be here.. Kind of figured that anyways :shrug:


----------



## kitcatbaby

:( Aw no skeet! Don't give up yet if she's not here to spoil the party ;)


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Kit....I've not totally given up hope, but I also dont feel like oh and I dtd enough during my ov time. However i've never gotten an easy bfp..they are always late ...but they do also always end in a loss...I figure if she doesnt show her face by the weekend then I will test again.


----------



## nervouswait

How is everyone doing and feeling? I am at 15 dpo now, should have gotten AF yesterday... no sign. HPT was BFN today, although i wanted to believe i saw a line on the test. My mind is getting the better of me! I know i should wait another few days to test, but know that i won't be able to resist and will try again tomorrow morning.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

WELCOME NEW GALS!!! 
CONGRATS BFPS! 
front page is updated...
@Nervous--- dont feel bad, I generally test every other day from like 9 dpo! lol! 

AFM- I avoided ttc like the dickens this month, We DID drunkenly BD on New Years but I wasnt supposed to ov until the 4th so its a long shot...Ill still prob test friday... Just bc its DH bday and I want to drink... If I feel any symptoms I obviously wont... just in case... but yupp. thats all for me!


----------



## haj624

So yesterday when i went to the dr he started discussing IUI. I called the insurance company today because the drs office said some insurances dont cover it, but thankfully they cover unlimited IUI.

How long after your dh gives the dr his sperm can you wait to have it inseminated?


----------



## wantanerd

Usually its an hour after the sperm sample is given. They wash the sperm and give them a protein bath and then inseminate you.


----------



## haj624

wantanerd said:


> Usually its an hour after the sperm sample is given. They wash the sperm and give them a protein bath and then inseminate you.

gotcha!


----------



## MrsMM24

haj624 said:


> hey ladies...witch got me so one to cycle 5 :cry: does anyone have a link for feb testing?

Sure I do.... https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...2012-testers-23-find-ttc-bump-buddy-here.html

*SKEET* Hang in there Hun, no :af:= still chasing.... :dust:


*ANTSY* so many BFPs have come when not intending to concieve and BDg on times you "think" OV is too far! GL:dust:


*KITCAT* Hangin there? I can't wait to see you get a BFP soon!:dust:


*AFM...* Still no AF... :sad1: Donations in 3 days. Hoping I have a chance whether I get AF or not...:dust: I have been reading about studies of women being fertile on CD1 and CD4 so I think that I am going to try to be one of them. I also have been wondering, before the MC my cycles were "long" but what I called irregularly regular.(read in journal) I had AF every other month since getting af but had confirmed ov every month.... hmmm, I'm grabbing at all types of straws.


----------



## haj624

MrsMM24 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies...witch got me so one to cycle 5 :cry: does anyone have a link for feb testing?
> 
> Sure I do.... https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...2012-testers-23-find-ttc-bump-buddy-here.htmlClick to expand...

thanks mrsmm:flower:


----------



## kitcatbaby

I'm cool mrsmm... just trying my absolute hardest not to test. Hoping to hold out til 10dpo which is Friday. My af is due Sunday so we shall see... thanks for the well wishes as always :)
So strange about your missing af... where is she hiding?


----------



## babyfeva

Hey ladies, question.
This is my first month using opk's and my test line is almost the same color as the control line. Does this mean it's a positive?
Thanks!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1325224800z0z29z14.png


----------



## Antsynewlywed

nope has to be the same or darker


----------



## kitcatbaby

Hi girls, bfn this morning with fmu at 9dpo :( 
I've got this great app on my phone similar to FF where it keeps track of your cycles, suspected Ov etc and have just had a good look through it and realised my cycles really aren't that great :( last 2 have been 26days and before that had 2 at 28days, 1 random 30day and a few at 29. If this month was a 26 like the last 2 I would be seeing af today at 9dpo which sucks for a luteal phase. I now have loads more questions to ask at my pre op assessment on Monday... wish me luck!


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck kitkat!!

Afm I'm out af showed this morning .. Loads of :dust: to those still testing!!


----------



## nervouswait

I got a :bfp: this morning! :happydance: Exciting, but I am just nervous about the wait game to make sure everything is okay. I had an ectopic this past Sept. and just concerned about this being a viable pregnancy. Will call my dr. today to get in asap to start blood work.


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah!!! :happydance: congratulations!!! Praying it's a sticky bean in the right spot!!!!!


----------



## raventtc

nervouswait said:


> I got a :bfp: this morning! :happydance: Exciting, but I am just nervous about the wait game to make sure everything is okay. I had an ectopic this past Sept. and just concerned about this being a viable pregnancy. Will call my dr. today to get in asap to start blood work.

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats nervouswait!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

*KITCAT* it is too early to test. You defintiely have loads of questions for Monday, because a 9day LP isn't nough to implant. I hope this cycle is one of those 29 day cycles and it is just too early right now. I dunno where AF went, but, I don't need her now, I am goign forward with donations.... :dust:


*BABYFEVA* with OPKs, they need to be the same color or darker to be positive, but that does mean OV is very very near. BD!!! :dust:


*SKEET9924* :hugs: so sorry AF flew in Hun!


*NERVOUSWAIT* CONGRATS!!:happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!


*AFM...* Still no AF... Donations in 2 days. Now I am hoping AF stays away for another 10 mos as I plan to move forward as if I am gearing up to OV. Hoping I have a chance...:dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks msmm.. Hopefully everything goes smoothly for your donations!!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

CONGRATULATIONS Nervous!!! :)


----------



## nervouswait

Thank you everyone! This forum has truly been a great support for me. Doctors appointment scheduled for this Wed. and Fri. to get blood work... keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## kitcatbaby

Ok so now I'm nervous... the hospital has had a cancellation and I am having my laparoscopy on Monday :) 
Pre op assessment is tomorrow so I will let you all know how it goes... keep everything crossed for me ladies :)


----------



## raventtc

kitcatbaby said:


> Ok so now I'm nervous... the hospital has had a cancellation and I am having my laparoscopy on Monday :)
> Pre op assessment is tomorrow so I will let you all know how it goes... keep everything crossed for me ladies :)

GOOD LUCK and FX !!! [-o&lt; praying for you!

:dust:


----------



## likeaustralia

Good luck, MrsMM! I've got all my crossables crossed for you.


----------



## Wilsey

Good luck kitkat!!!! x


----------



## babyfeva

Good luck MrsMM & kitcat!


----------



## Jewls48

nervouswait said:


> Thank you everyone! This forum has truly been a great support for me. Doctors appointment scheduled for this Wed. and Fri. to get blood work... keeping fingers crossed.

Congrats Nervouswait, we have the same due date! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## nervouswait

Jewls48 said:


> nervouswait said:
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone! This forum has truly been a great support for me. Doctors appointment scheduled for this Wed. and Fri. to get blood work... keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> Congrats Nervouswait, we have the same due date! Happy and healthy nine months to you!Click to expand...


Thank you! Congratulations to you also! now to just get through the first trimester!!!


----------



## Jewls48

nervouswait said:


> Jewls48 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nervouswait said:
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone! This forum has truly been a great support for me. Doctors appointment scheduled for this Wed. and Fri. to get blood work... keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> Congrats Nervouswait, we have the same due date! Happy and healthy nine months to you!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you! Congratulations to you also! now to just get through the first trimester!!!Click to expand...

I completely agree and can't help but think about it everyday. God willing everything will work out and soon the second trimester will be here. Best wishes to you as well.


----------



## Looneycarter

nervouswait said:


> Thank you everyone! This forum has truly been a great support for me. Doctors appointment scheduled for this Wed. and Fri. to get blood work... keeping fingers crossed.

congrats..happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## TFSGirl

Hi Ladies, mind if I join up as well? :)


----------



## LemonTea

nervouswait said:


> I got a :bfp: this morning! :happydance: Exciting, but I am just nervous about the wait game to make sure everything is okay. I had an ectopic this past Sept. and just concerned about this being a viable pregnancy. Will call my dr. today to get in asap to start blood work.

Congrats -- hope it's a sticky bean!


----------



## MrsMM24

*TFS* Welcome!:wave: GL :dust:


*KITCAT* good luck Monday! I wish you all the best!! :dust:


*Well...* No AF... I'm nervous!! DW is OVg so that fits in the normal time that I would be 2-3 days behind. :sad: I called and pushed my donations back.... Few ladies think it is pointless to waste, so, I wait.... I hope everyone has a lovely weekend and for those with extra day, I hope you rest!:dust:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Just had a thought ladies... I am having a laparoscopy on Monday but I haven't been preventing pregnancy this month as I wasn't expecting to be getting the op for ages. What if I'm preggers? Surely I can't have the op if that's the case?! Don't know what to do... af should arrive by Monday but what if I'm late and I cancel the op and turns out to be bfn... it will be months before I get another appointment. Should I do the laparoscopy I just don't know...


----------



## nervouswait

kitcatbaby said:


> Just had a thought ladies... I am having a laparoscopy on Monday but I haven't been preventing pregnancy this month as I wasn't expecting to be getting the op for ages. What if I'm preggers? Surely I can't have the op if that's the case?! Don't know what to do... af should arrive by Monday but what if I'm late and I cancel the op and turns out to be bfn... it will be months before I get another appointment. Should I do the laparoscopy I just don't know...

You can still have laparoscopy if you are pregnant, they will just moniter you more. When i had my ectopic and they went in, they were not 100% sure if it was an ectopic and told me before hand that if it was a viable pregnancy they would be safe to not affect the uterus.


----------



## kitcatbaby

Fantastic :) thanks for the reply nervouswait that's really put my mind at rest. Sorry to hear you had an ectopic hun!
I'm sure I've already said it but Congrats on your bfp lady 
:) h&h 9months to you and thanks again x


----------



## josephine3

Congrats nervouswait!! The bfps seem to be flying on this thread at the mo!! 

Glad you got your laparoscopy so fast kitcat at least that will let you know if its all 'open' shall we say lol. Cant wait to know your results! My tip is to make a list of what you want to ask so you dont forget anything! I had my first midwife appt the other day and she talked so fast at me for like an hour my mind was boggled I forgot everything I wanted to ask her!

Will you still need the appt if you get a bfp before then?
I would definitely mention to them that there's the possibility of pregnancy. Good luck with it all!! xxx :dust:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Thanks Jo :) no probably wouldn't need it if I was pregs as that tends to clear up endo symptoms. I keep meaning to do a list but its all happened so fast I can't really keep up lol :) 
So glad you had your 1st appointment :) I can only imagine how exciting and overwhelming it must be... no wonder your mind is boggled ;)
I see you are on olive this week... moving along nicely x


----------



## josephine3

Does the endo cause u much pain? hope not!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Yeah I get agonizing pain during and after bd sorry tmi but I'm sure you don't care. It's always on the right side and is like someone stabbing a knife in and wiggling it about. It hurts a lot :( and lots of random stabbing pelvic pain too. That's what made them think endo but it may well be nothing... I'll know for sure on Monday :S getting nervous now incase it is bad news not sure how I will cope x


----------



## josephine3

Aww at least you can know what is causing you so much pain and go about fixing it!! :thumbup: it sounds paiful tho :(


----------



## kitcatbaby

Exactly its a means to an end which I am definitely pleased about!


----------



## skeet9924

Hey kitkat.. Have you ever had lapro done before? I can give you some after care hints if you'd like so that you know what to expect :)


----------



## karry1412

nervouswait - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:

haj624 - You must be delighted that you're covered for IUI! Hopefully it'll be the push your BFP needs! :thumbup:

skeet9924 - Sorry to hear AF got you :hugs:

kitcatbaby - Best of luck with your appointment! Hope you get all the answers you need. Be sure to let us know how you get on, won't you? :hugs:

MrsMM24 - STILL no AF?? Hope she comes soon & you're not stuck in limbo much longer :hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

Jo - I can't believe you are already 9 weeks!! Do you get your first scan at 12 weeks?


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I think we are out for January! I've had some bleeding/spotting with slight cramps (not quite like AF though), so tested a day early, and got a BFN. Pretty sure the witch is on her way! Good luck and dust to those still waiting to test!


----------



## TFSGirl

The :witch: got me today :( better luck next month I guess


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Hey guys! So I hust have an overwhelming feeling that because I avoided ttc this month, im pregnant... does that sound crzy? I dont know whats going on... i woke up this morning and had 2 canker sores... i might get like 1 a YEAR. idk if thats any kind of symptom but it made me go...hmmm.. also... TMI*** Im so constipated! I mean, ive had very loose bm's since i started met, and not i cant go! its been 3 days! :/ i wasnt going to test unless i missed af bc we werent trying but i might not be able to help it... I ov'd on the 4th so is it possible to get a + at 11dpo (tmrw?)


----------



## kitcatbaby

skeet9924 said:


> Hey kitkat.. Have you ever had lapro done before? I can give you some after care hints if you'd like so that you know what to expect :)

Never skeet and I'm so nervous! Any tips would be much appreciated thank you x


----------



## Miss Vintage

I don't post on here very often, so I feel a bit like I'm intruding, but...I got my :bfp:!! After 10 long months of trying I'm completely in shock!


----------



## DBZ34

Antsynewlywed said:


> Hey guys! So I hust have an overwhelming feeling that because I avoided ttc this month, im pregnant... does that sound crzy? I dont know whats going on... i woke up this morning and had 2 canker sores... i might get like 1 a YEAR. idk if thats any kind of symptom but it made me go...hmmm.. also... TMI*** Im so constipated! I mean, ive had very loose bm's since i started met, and not i cant go! its been 3 days! :/ i wasnt going to test unless i missed af bc we werent trying but i might not be able to help it... I ov'd on the 4th so is it possible to get a + at 11dpo (tmrw?)

It's totally possible to get a BFP at 11DPO. How long is your LP usually? The closer to AF you are, the more likely you'll see a positive if you're pg. But if you get a BFN, don't get discouraged...you're not out until AF shows (especially because you can implant until 12DPO)! But that's the way it happens, you're not supposed to be TTC, you're more relaxed and that's when you're more likely to fall. lol. ;)


----------



## uwa_amanda

Miss Vintage said:


> I don't post on here very often, so I feel a bit like I'm intruding, but...I got my :bfp:!! After 10 long months of trying I'm completely in shock!

Congrats!


----------



## karry1412

TFSGirl said:


> The :witch: got me today :( better luck next month I guess

Sorry to hear that hun. Hopefully we'll both get Valentines BFPs though!



Antsynewlywed said:


> Hey guys! So I hust have an overwhelming feeling that because I avoided ttc this month, im pregnant... does that sound crzy? I ov'd on the 4th so is it possible to get a + at 11dpo (tmrw?)

That would be typical, wouldn't it? You might get a BFP tomorrow but if you can I'd leave it a couple of days. Let us know, won't you?



Miss Vintage said:


> I don't post on here very often, so I feel a bit like I'm intruding, but...I got my :bfp:!! After 10 long months of trying I'm completely in shock!

Congratulations hun!! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:


----------



## RAFwife

Coming here a little late...but hoping to join! I've not really been over to the ttc#1 forum much, but that's going to change!
Currently on CD6, cycle number 4 and hoping to test around February 12th - and really hoping to get my bfp!! Good luck to everyone :dust:


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

Hello Ladies!! congrats to everyone with BFP!! its soo exxciting!! have the healthiest 9 months ever!!!!:cloud9:
am new around here and i just started my first clomid cycle and its our first month officially trying with meds and all am on 5 DPO so waiting to test on the 25th!! good luck to all of us stickyy baby dust to allll!!


----------



## Donut

Got a bfn with smu today, I'm 13 dpo. :(


----------



## DBZ34

I'm still waiting to ovulate...I think. I'm definitely waiting for AF to finally leave. She's decided to linger this month. AF was late last cycle. She showed up on the 1st and put me out of my limbo misery (no AF/BFN for 7 days) But it wasn't until she decided to become superAF five days later that I went into the doctors. He says I had a m/c, which is what I suspected. I'm on progesterone at the moment and my temps are elevated from the meds, so I don't even know if I'll be able to tell if I ovulate this month or not...but I guess it doesn't really matter. DH is out of town at the moment and we're supposed to be WTT until Feb. But it would be nice to get a indication of what my cycle is going to be like...


----------



## kitcatbaby

So nervous I can't relax at all... got my lap operation in the morning girls. Tomorrow I will know if i am able to have babies of my own and I am terrified of what they are going to find. Wish me luck I'll update as soon as i'm feeling up to it! xx


----------



## DBZ34

kitcatbaby said:


> So nervous I can't relax at all... got my lap operation in the morning girls. Tomorrow I will know if i am able to have babies of my own and I am terrified of what they are going to find. Wish me luck I'll update as soon as i'm feeling up to it! xx


Good luck!! I hope it goes well!! Fx!


----------



## babyfeva

Praying for you kitcat


----------



## Wilsey

Best of luck kat!!!! xx


----------



## hunni12

Miss Vintage said:


> I don't post on here very often, so I feel a bit like I'm intruding, but...I got my :bfp:!! After 10 long months of trying I'm completely in shock!


Congrats :))))

&babydust to the rest of y'all


----------



## likeaustralia

Good luck, kitkat!


----------



## karry1412

Good luck kitkat! Hope you get good news :hugs:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Unfortunately its not great news. They found no endo which is good but my left tube is totally blocked with scar tissue from PID which I never knew I had. My consultant thinks I had it years ago and it has caused scars and adhesions to block my tube. He was not able to remove it. So basically the prognosis is I can keep trying and he will see me again in July to discuss the next step. He didn't really say much about what the next step is but he advised me that while it is fully possible to get pregnant with one tube it will probably take a while. So it looks like I'm probably in for the long haul girls and a 2012 baby is maybe not an achievable goal.
I'm feeling ok about it... anything could happen!!


----------



## josephine3

Kitcat I came on to see your update!! Sorry about the blocked tube :( and also sorry for not knowing but is PID pelvic inflammatory disorder? Does he think this is whats been causing your pain? Glad u know whats happening in there now anyway! Has af come this month yet?? xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

Yeah pelvic inflammatory disease probably caused by an infection a long time ago and its definately the cause of my pain. He said he managed to get rid of a little scar tissue so maybe my pain will be reduced I will just have to wait and see as there's still quite a lot left... 
Af arrived this morning before surgery :(
Honestly I feel so much better for knowing what is going on. Thankyou so much for checking in on me Jo x


----------



## josephine3

Awww sorry about af arriving :( I thought such good things for Jan for you too!! Maybe you'll get a valentines bfp instead!! At least u didnt have to worry about the possibility of being pregnant before the surgery xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

It was so funny I said to the nurse my af is late so should I be tested before surgery? And she gave me a pot to pee in and as I stood up to go to the loo to do it I came on lol great timing eh?! 
It's probably going to be a while now before I get to see my bfp but I know I'll get there in the end. It could absolutely be so much worse so I can't really complain. Worrying isn't going to help that's for sure x


----------



## josephine3

you know I wasnt going to say anything cos I didnt want to dull your hopes for a Jan bfp... but.. I hope you dont mind but I did a tarot reading on you!! Sounds a bit daft I know and I havent really picked them up in years but they caught my eye one day and I thought of you. I wrote down what it said but I cant dig out the bit of paper now as oh is asleep in the bedroom... Im not saying I definitely believe in them but it was a bit of fun as a teenager and I still have them on my shelf.. 
I asked 'will kitcat get pregnant soon?' and thought about you! It actually said that you will achieve your goal in the end but that it may take more time than you originally thought and you may have a problem to overcome along the way! Like i said I didnt say anything before cos I didnt want you to feel bad about your chances but now it kinda adds up!! I hope you dont mind or think Im crazy! i will find the bit of paper out tomorrow and write the full reading down for you xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

Wow that is so cool Jo :) really weird how it actually is spot on too... please do update me if you find the full thing :) 
I kinda had a feeling after 4/5 months that it might be difficult for me. You know when you just get a feeling... 
I'm ok with it though. Time is on my side and I have so many options x


----------



## skeet9924

aww kit kat i'm sorry to hear of your blocked tube. It may take a bit longer for you to get preg but it is definetly possible..my OH's mom had 3 kids with only one tube. 

How you feeling so far since the lap?


----------



## kitcatbaby

Thanks skeet :) yesterday I felt fine but today I'm in a lot of pain :( thought it would get better not worse...


----------



## karry1412

Aw kitcat! Sorry to hear things didn't go well but as you said, it could have been worse. You seem to have a great attitude & hopefully you'll get some help at your July appointment (if you don't get your BFP before then!). Hope the pain fades soon :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

I think Jo's reading for Kitcat is wonderfully positive ... the result will be a LO, even if you have a long wait :)
I am sorry you will have the hurdles to cross to get there and can totally feel for you (since we are facing Azoospermie) - bit hugs, lassie :)


----------



## kitcatbaby

Thanks for all your support girls its so lovely to know you are all behind me :) x


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Im testing right this second... doing things to distract myself so i dont go check....


----------



## kitcatbaby

Good luck antsy Fxd its a bfp x


----------



## Antsynewlywed

is that... a line?
 



Attached Files:







HUH.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## babyfeva

OMG, i see a line!! take another one later to confirm. Before I clicked on your post I visualized a positive :)


----------



## kitcatbaby

Hell yes antsy that's a line! Hope it gets darker for you :) cautious congratulations x


----------



## karry1412

It totally is!!! Congrats! Maybe try a digi for confirmation?


----------



## Antsynewlywed

:)
 



Attached Files:







0.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Antsynewlywed

it might be a little early for a digi... idk how they work but i hear they are less sensitive... af is supposed to be here tmrw... so we will see... ill get a couple more tests for later/tmrw...


----------



## MrsMM24

*ANTSYNEWLYWED* That's afreaking line!!! AHHHHHHH!!!!! OMG!!! YAY TTC Buddy! You're Preggars!!! I'm tearing up! I am soooo happy for you Hun! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... still. I attempted to rest this weekend, and hope AF would get me started, but, nothing, and I didn't really rest. I am trying not to stress out as taht interferes with OV too. Latest cycle I've had since MC, likely going to try to get an appt just to check things. Well, it was great to see some BFPs this morning though, helped lift my spirits. I hope you ladies had a wonderful weekend!:dust:


----------



## likeaustralia

CONGRATS antsy!!!! That looks like a BFP to me!!!!


----------



## Bug222

Congrats Antsy!!!! That is a def line!!!


----------



## wantanerd

Congrats Antsy!!!


----------



## jen1019

Antsy- Congrats on the BFP! How exciting! :hugs:

First of all, I want to apologize a bit for my absence these last few weeks. I was becoming rather obsessed with all this TTC, and it was causing me a bit of stress. My cycle is generally 26-28 days, and this caused a longer cycle last go around. I'm trying to relax a bit and not stress over it- it'll happen when it's meant to :) But I am back now to support you ladies. I think today I am OV, and keeping my fingers crossed. No symptom spotting for me though.

Karry- Sorry I haven't been around sweetie! How have you been doing lately? Are you hanging in there?

I hope everyone else is doing great. Can't wait to catch up with everyone :hugs:


----------



## DBZ34

I knew it!! Congrats Antsy!! So happy for you!


----------



## Wilsey

That is TOTALLY a line! OMG - how freakin' exciting!!! :D Congrats darl xx


----------



## josephine3

Oh wow antsy!! So pleased for you! Just when you werent trying as well! :dohh: im really happy for you think you needed some good news!! Remind me again why u were supposed to be taking a break?


----------



## Antsynewlywed

:cloud9::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## josephine3

Hehehe... yet more positive tests!!!it will sink in eventually... see you over here: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...r-ttc-1-team-2012-find-your-friends-here.html


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah Antsy!!! :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

kitcatbaby said:


> Thanks skeet :) yesterday I felt fine but today I'm in a lot of pain :( thought it would get better not worse...

Sorry it took a while to write back...try using a heating pad..I found that worked the best..I was in pain for a few weeks after mine...its hard to move around


----------



## Wilsey

How far along does that make you Antsy?!


----------



## Jewls48

Antsynewlywed said:


> :)

Congrats! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## raventtc

congrats Antsy!!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

4 weeks says the internet!
thanks everyone! Im soooo excited! i cant stop peeing on things! :) it blows my mind when the line pops up!


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations Sweetie, what wonderful news, well done :)


----------



## karry1412

jen1019 said:


> First of all, I want to apologize a bit for my absence these last few weeks. I was becoming rather obsessed with all this TTC, and it was causing me a bit of stress. My cycle is generally 26-28 days, and this caused a longer cycle last go around. I'm trying to relax a bit and not stress over it- it'll happen when it's meant to :) But I am back now to support you ladies. I think today I am OV, and keeping my fingers crossed. No symptom spotting for me though.
> 
> Karry- Sorry I haven't been around sweetie! How have you been doing lately? Are you hanging in there?

Hey Jen! I was wondering where you had gotten to! Sorry to hear you've been so stressed out :hugs: I find this website great but I do find it makes me paranoid, especially when it comes to symptom spotting & also tempts me to test! Hope you catch that eggy! :thumbup:

I'm fine. Been for blood tests & ultrasound because my last cycle was wacky but all looks ok so fingers crossed for this cycle! I'll be testing on Valentines Day :happydance:


----------



## jen1019

Karry- So glad to hear that you are doing okay. I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. Like I said, I just had to back off of everything for a few weeks to just collect myself. I've been doing things that I enjoy and things that relax me to try to keep myself from obsessing. Thought I would OV yesterday but didn't- I've had some OV pain today so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. 

I will be thinking of you on Valentine's! :happydance: Hopefully by then I'll have my BFP, if not, there's always the following month. It'll happen when it's supposed to, right? :baby:


----------



## uwa_amanda

:witch: :cry:


----------



## karry1412

jen1019 said:


> Karry- So glad to hear that you are doing okay. I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. Like I said, I just had to back off of everything for a few weeks to just collect myself. I've been doing things that I enjoy and things that relax me to try to keep myself from obsessing. Thought I would OV yesterday but didn't- I've had some OV pain today so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> I will be thinking of you on Valentine's! :happydance: Hopefully by then I'll have my BFP, if not, there's always the following month. It'll happen when it's supposed to, right? :baby:

Thanks hun :hugs: I'm glad to hear that you've been taking some time to yourself & I really hope you ov soon :dust:

And you're perfectly right, it will happen when it's supposed to. It can be hard to remember that some times.



uwa_amanda said:


> :witch: :cry:

Sorry to hear that hun :hugs:


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, so I went for my cd12 follicle check. The doctor said I have a few good follicles so I got my trigger shot and Dh and I are going in for our first iui in the morning. I'm so nervous and excited! Fingers crossed :)


----------



## kitcatbaby

Best of luck haj! Hope its the 1st and last for you x


----------



## haj624

kitcatbaby said:


> Best of luck haj! Hope its the 1st and last for you x

Thank you!! I'm so nervous!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Aw try not to be nervous :) you're in good hands! hope it all goes perfectly x


----------



## haj624

kitcatbaby said:


> Aw try not to be nervous :) you're in good hands! hope it all goes perfectly x

Thanks Hun!!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

goooooooooodluck haj!!!!


----------



## haj624

Antsynewlywed said:


> goooooooooodluck haj!!!!

Thanks lady!! I'm on my way there now!! 

And a huge congrats to you!!!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

awe shucks! thanks :)


----------



## MrsMM24

*HAJ* Good Luck today! FXD!!! :dust:


*KARRY1412* I am joining you in Feb!!! AF finally showed her ugly face!


*AFM...* Ladies!!!! CBFM in use!!! AF came midday yesterday after a LOVELY chant from JODI and other BnB ladies on some threads! I have NEVER been happier to see AF!!! Sooooo..... as it stands, DW and I calculated EVERYTHING, if we conceive this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! Oh the hope that we are now feeling!!!FXD!!!


----------



## likeaustralia

MrsMM24 said:


> *HAJ* Good Luck today! FXD!!! :dust:
> 
> 
> *KARRY1412* I am joining you in Feb!!! AF finally showed her ugly face!
> 
> 
> *AFM...* Ladies!!!! CBFM in use!!! AF came midday yesterday after a LOVELY chant from JODI and other BnB ladies on some threads! I have NEVER been happier to see AF!!! Sooooo..... as it stands, DW and I calculated EVERYTHING, if we conceive this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! Oh the hope that we are now feeling!!!FXD!!!

So glad AF finally came for you, MrsMM. Best of luck this cycle! I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Bug222

Good luck today Haj!!!!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

MrsMM24 said:


> *HAJ* Good Luck today! FXD!!! :dust:
> 
> 
> *KARRY1412* I am joining you in Feb!!! AF finally showed her ugly face!
> 
> 
> *AFM...* Ladies!!!! CBFM in use!!! AF came midday yesterday after a LOVELY chant from JODI and other BnB ladies on some threads! I have NEVER been happier to see AF!!! Sooooo..... as it stands, DW and I calculated EVERYTHING, if we conceive this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! Oh the hope that we are now feeling!!!FXD!!!

Go on mrsmm! Catch that eggy ready for a lovely bfp in February! Xx


----------



## karry1412

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, so I went for my cd12 follicle check. The doctor said I have a few good follicles so I got my trigger shot and Dh and I are going in for our first iui in the morning. I'm so nervous and excited! Fingers crossed :)

How did it go hun? :hugs:



MrsMM24 said:


> *HAJ* Good Luck today! FXD!!! :dust:
> 
> 
> *KARRY1412* I am joining you in Feb!!! AF finally showed her ugly face!
> 
> 
> *AFM...* Ladies!!!! CBFM in use!!! AF came midday yesterday after a LOVELY chant from JODI and other BnB ladies on some threads! I have NEVER been happier to see AF!!! Sooooo..... as it stands, DW and I calculated EVERYTHING, if we conceive this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! Oh the hope that we are now feeling!!!FXD!!!

Oh I'm so happy for you!!! You must be so relieved to be out of limbo! And those dates are made to be! :flower:


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, well I had my IUI Friday and dh and I bd again Saturday night. I did my ovidril shot thursday night so I should have ovulated by Saturday morning. I have a question though. I have read SO MANY negative things onliny regarding low sperm morphology and IUI. pretty much that its kinda pointless. Does anyone know of anything like that or have success stories for that matter???


----------



## wantanerd

With low morphology, usually you can ask for more sperm to be added. But I wouldn't worry, Dh has low morphology and we conceived. I thought IUI was the solution and the month before we went that route, we were pregnant. So don't be too concerned over it.


----------



## haj624

wantanerd said:


> With low morphology, usually you can ask for more sperm to be added. But I wouldn't worry, Dh has low morphology and we conceived. I thought IUI was the solution and the month before we went that route, we were pregnant. So don't be too concerned over it.

Congrats on your pregnancy!!!:baby::baby::baby:

I hope it will just work!


----------



## MrsMM24

*HAJ* all sounds good to me! I am not sure, but as WANTANERD just mentioned, it can definitely happen sooo FXD!:dust:


*LIKEAUSTRALIA* Thanks Hun I can't wait to join you!


*KITCAT* Thanks! Now we can get this things rolling and get our BFPs in Hun, FXD for you as well!:dust:


*KARRY* I am almost inclined to say that that limbo was worst that any TWW I have had. I don't ever want to be wishing for AF again! These dates are very close to our heart, so I sure hope that helps us out.


*AFM...* Ladies!!!! I hope your weekends were lovely. I am almost done with AF and the CBFM is in use so I am hopeful. I am also using 1 OPK a day the ICs I have so many of so I can be sure. Still thinking about the calculations DW and I did with conceiving this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! all this is sticking in my head. I have been taking ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. Leaving everything else out this cycle. FXD!!!


----------



## Too_Much

Count me in please!!

TTC Cycle 3
would love to share my tips and tricks, and learn from you all too!

:)


----------



## kitcatbaby

Too_Much said:


> Count me in please!!
> 
> TTC Cycle 3
> would love to share my tips and tricks, and learn from you all too!
> 
> :)

Welcome :) Fxd your ttc journey is short and easy for you hun xx


----------



## Deekstar

Hi ladies :wave:.. mind if i join.. this will be our 4th month ttc... hoping for a valentine's bfp.. :flower:


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies!! Hope everything is going good.. I've decided to do something for me to help relieve the stress of ttc and my losses.. I joined a gym today... Instead of focusing on getting preg I'm going to focus on getting back to my pre ttc weight .. With a the issues I've had in the last year around preg losses and being unable to work out or play sports I've gained about 10lbs.. I also know I feel less stressed when I work out and feel more sexy ( which should help in the bd department )


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Wanta -- I see you're an AF wife! :O) DH was active duty for 8 years, now is full time ANG! 

Skeet -- We've just joined the gym...mostly because I need to lose weight! I'm slowly becoming on of those "crazy" people who WANTS to go to the gym! Haha. Hoping that losing some pounds will help with TTC, and help to avoid any weight/diet related issues during pregnancy (if/when I get pregnant)!


----------



## skeet9924

I'm kind of hoping the same thing., oh didn't join with me.. He's not big into the whole gym scene.. Mind you he doesn't need to be.. He plays hockey a few times a week .. But he's lazy, doesn't have an ounce of fat on him and eats like a pig.. He looks at food and I gain weight.. It's kind of my motivation


----------



## 2soonbeamom

Hello ladies!

I would like to join this group. I am new to this site, can someone help me out please??? Thanks so much


----------



## skeet9924

Welcome to bnb :) you will love the support you get from all of the ladies here ..


----------



## kitcatbaby

skeet9924 said:


> I'm kind of hoping the same thing., oh didn't join with me.. He's not big into the whole gym scene.. Mind you he doesn't need to be.. He plays hockey a few times a week .. But he's lazy, doesn't have an ounce of fat on him and eats like a pig.. He looks at food and I gain weight.. It's kind of my motivation

Haha sounds like my OH. Accept the most exercise he gets is lifting food to his mouth and lifting the remote to change the channel ;) 
The worst part is he weighs less than me :( I keep teasing him it will all catch up to him eventually


----------



## skeet9924

I keep teasing mine to. But to be honest I think he will always stay skinny ... Maybe get a potbelly that's it


----------



## wantanerd

xopi, hubby has been in the Air Force for 2 and a half years now. He just ranked to first LT and I hope we are in it for the long haul. The Air Force paid for all the fertility testing and all the meds and ultrasounds it took before I got pregnant. So its thanks to the Air Force we are eagerly awaiting our miracle baby in June.


----------



## karry1412

skeet - Good work on joining the gym! I have too. It's a good distraction & will hopefully make TTC a little easier. My DH is the same - plays football once or twice a week & he looks so fit but that's it! He doesn't do anything else. So jealous! He works out for a max of 3 hours a week & I do 5 but I feel like I'm fighting a losing battle! :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

*SKEET* good idea! I am a trainer so any time I see someone deciding, I have to chime in! You ladies just don't know how good exercise is for TTC. Aside from those wanting/needing to lose weight, it provides a great way to relieve stress, and release toxins and things hapmering the repro system. Good Move Hun! Also, try Myfitnespal (I'm Maiaj on there if you join), it is AWESOME, I can't say enough good things about it, great community and modelled after weight watchers that I think is the best weight loss program because it allows you to EAT actual foods you may want to eat! GL Hun!


:wave: welcome to all the newbies! I hope you geta dark BFP soon!:dust:


*AFM...* AF has gone!!! Fully concentrating on calculations DW and I did with conceiving this cycle... Continuing with taking ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. FXD!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks mrsmm.. I think I will join it.. I'm sure I'm already a member but don't remember what my password is, it's been a long time. I might ask for your advice on exercise routines if that's ok.. I used to go to the gym 5 days a week before I met oh.. I lost some weight and got in pretty good shape.. But I don't think i was getting the results I should have with the amount of time I was going and the amount of time I was going for


----------



## xopiinkiieox

That's awesome Wanta! The AF is good at taking care of their people!


----------



## Momma2bee93

I am ttc hoping to get a bfp soon


----------



## corgankidd

Can you add me? I feel like 2012 will be my lucky year!


----------



## MrsMM24

*SKEET* of course that is ok with me. Yes, that is likely the reason many people stop continuing with a regular routine and all it takes is a little change in routine.... I will be here (and on there) so just shout me out.... GL :dust:


Welcome newbies!:wave:


*AFM...* CD7: Full concentration on calculations. Continuing to take ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. Leaving everything else out this cycle. FXD!!!


----------



## pops23

Hi all! Can I be added? so hoping for a 2012 bubba! x


----------



## opaque1997

Well.. to all you hopefuls - it happens - I'm proof! Positive test yesterday - more darker positive lines today!!!! :) 

Things I did:
1) Instead cup inserted at 15-20 mins after (new this month)
2) PreSeed (not new - but more consistent and mostly used in and around the cup)
3) Bd'd every other day day 10-16 (we have done that but not that specific before.. more like 2 or 3 days in a mix of ways)
4) went off my anti histamine starting at last period and only took benydryl when it was really bad (I'm on shots so I had to take one dose to get my shots) (new to an extent)
5) lots of water 
6) Pre Natel (going on 12 months)
7) DH upped his water
8) DH reduced his caffinee (new)
9) DH on vitamin (2 months)
10) DH reduced alcohol intake (new)

We also "spiced" up the sex life on the day I think we conceived.. there is something to this and I recommend you find a way to really want to have sex... :)


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats!!


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS OPAQUE!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos Hun!:happydance:


*AFM...* CD7: Full concentration on calculations. Continuing to take ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. Leaving everything else out this cycle. FXD!!!


----------



## likeaustralia

We got to hear the heartbeat for the first time last night - 154bpm! We also heard some pingy, kind of bounce noises that my midwife said were kicks! DH is excited that he's got a little fighter in there. :)

MrsMM - how is this cycle going? how are you feeling? new year and continued PMA? :)


----------



## babyfeva

Good morning ladies, 
I'm 10dpo on a 28 or 29 day cycle and got a BFN :( My temp also dropped slightly below my coverline. Does this most likely mean AF is on her way? This was my first month charting.


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats Opaque!!!!


----------



## Wilsey

babyfeva - do you know how long your LP phase is?


----------



## Donut

I got my BFP today ladies!!! :dance:


----------



## likeaustralia

Congrats opaque and Donut!!!


----------



## Donut

thank you, hun! :))


----------



## opaque1997

Donut said:


> I got my BFP today ladies!!! :dance:

Yeah!!! :) Its fun and scary all at the same time isn't it?:thumbup:


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies...anyone know if an ovidril shot can cause acne?:dohh:


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats!


----------



## babyfeva

My lp is about 12 to 14 days


----------



## Wilsey

babyfeva - you could be one of those people who's temp drops days before AF or it could be implantation. Unfortunately with temping it's a waiting game and after a few months you get a pattern so you know if something is unusual.

Best of luck xx


----------



## Donut

opaque1997 said:


> Donut said:
> 
> 
> I got my BFP today ladies!!! :dance:
> 
> Yeah!!! :) Its fun and scary all at the same time isn't it?:thumbup:Click to expand...

REALLY scary! But exciting! lol We're about the same in our pregnancies! :happydance:


----------



## opaque1997

Donut said:


> opaque1997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donut said:
> 
> 
> I got my BFP today ladies!!! :dance:
> 
> Yeah!!! :) Its fun and scary all at the same time isn't it?:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> REALLY scary! But exciting! lol We're about the same in our pregnancies! :happydance:Click to expand...

YEah - by my calcs I'm 3.5 weeks.. so still early and thats scary..


----------



## Donut

I'm about 3wk2d by my math, I could be wrong, and yes super scary. I'll be prayin for ya! Congrats and I hope you have a happy and healthy 9mo! :)


----------



## Bug222

congrats Opaque and Donut!!! :flower:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Congrats ladies h&h 9months to you both x


----------



## pops23

Congrats Opaque and Donut, enjoy the next 9 months! xxx


----------



## minni2906

Donut said:


> I'm about 3wk2d by my math, I could be wrong, and yes super scary. I'll be prayin for ya! Congrats and I hope you have a happy and healthy 9mo! :)

Based on the date in your siggy of your last AF, you're closer to 5.5wks.


----------



## Donut

minni2906 said:


> Donut said:
> 
> 
> I'm about 3wk2d by my math, I could be wrong, and yes super scary. I'll be prayin for ya! Congrats and I hope you have a happy and healthy 9mo! :)
> 
> Based on the date in your siggy of your last AF, you're closer to 5.5wks.Click to expand...

Really!? I'm only 23 dpo, though. I've never been pregnant before and we weren't ttc very long so I didn't get a chance to learn the in's and out's of everything. :s

That's crazy!


----------



## josephine3

congrats opaque and donut!


----------



## jen1019

Congrats to Opaque and Donut, how exciting!

And just FYI- they use the first day of your last cycle to determine pregnancy, not the actual "date of conception"

AFM- just waiting. I'm 8DPO and have recently gotten into healthy eating and exercising, though don't want to OVER do it. I have this hopeful feeling though, that this could be the lucky one :) Possible implantation dip at 5DPO, and lots of CM...

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Donut

Thank you hun! And good luck!!!!!


----------



## karry1412

opaque1997 said:


> Well.. to all you hopefuls - it happens - I'm proof! Positive test yesterday - more darker positive lines today!!!! :)
> 
> Things I did:
> 1) Instead cup inserted at 15-20 mins after (new this month)
> 2) PreSeed (not new - but more consistent and mostly used in and around the cup)
> 3) Bd'd every other day day 10-16 (we have done that but not that specific before.. more like 2 or 3 days in a mix of ways)
> 4) went off my anti histamine starting at last period and only took benydryl when it was really bad (I'm on shots so I had to take one dose to get my shots) (new to an extent)
> 5) lots of water
> 6) Pre Natel (going on 12 months)
> 7) DH upped his water
> 8) DH reduced his caffinee (new)
> 9) DH on vitamin (2 months)
> 10) DH reduced alcohol intake (new)
> 
> We also "spiced" up the sex life on the day I think we conceived.. there is something to this and I recommend you find a way to really want to have sex... :)

Congratulations! :baby: And thanks for all the tips! 



likeaustralia said:


> We got to hear the heartbeat for the first time last night - 154bpm! We also heard some pingy, kind of bounce noises that my midwife said were kicks! DH is excited that he's got a little fighter in there. :)

Wow!! That's so exciting!! :happydance:



Donut said:


> I got my BFP today ladies!!! :dance:

Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:



jen1019 said:


> Congrats to Opaque and Donut, how exciting!
> 
> And just FYI- they use the first day of your last cycle to determine pregnancy, not the actual "date of conception"
> 
> AFM- just waiting. I'm 8DPO and have recently gotten into healthy eating and exercising, though don't want to OVER do it. I have this hopeful feeling though, that this could be the lucky one :) Possible implantation dip at 5DPO, and lots of CM...
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Hey Jen! Great to hear an update from you! Sounds like you're doing well - great work on trying to get healthy. Hope it will all pay off for you :hugs:


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies....i am being a crazy symptoms spotter!!!!!!!!! Somebody please help me Last month i was really good with it and barely thought about it but im back to finding things that are probably nothing and during them into something.

I should be about 5dpo right now. Here are some of the signs im being crazy about :

Woke up Monday morning with a sore throat. I had gone to the dr and she said i had a sinus infection. Yesterday i got a really stuffy nose. I also got so sick to my stomach yesterday and today. which i would love to think is something but 5dpo im sure its just from my antibiots. But I took the symptoms of sore throat, stuffy nose, and being sick to my stomach and ran with it. Yesterday I was getting little pains in what i would assume is my ovaries for about 10 min and the past 2 days i have been completely exhausted. like i said to dh it felt like it was an effort for me to stand. Also the past two days i feel like im almost leaking (sorry tmi). i mean when i check im wet but its not a crazy about like it feels.

so i would love to think sore throat, stuffy nose, sick to my stomach, pains in my stomach and fatigue all mean im pregnant but realistically the cynical part of my part slaps me with reality and says your sick thats why your throat hurts and your nose is stuff. youre sick to your stomach bc of your antibiotics. and the pains in the stomach are probably nothing and youre just tired.


you can tell by this rant how much im over thinking this. we got out first IUI last Friday and part of me was like it was timed out for me how can this not work? and that cynical side of me sees the hundred of women who go through multiple IUI's and it doesnt work. 

Sorry i needed to vent.


----------



## Sunshinedaisy

Hi everyone,
This is our first month of trying, I'm waiting on O it might be to hopeful to get pregnant the first month but fingers crossed! 
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## MrsMM24

*DONUT* CONGRATS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!


*LIKEAUSTRALIA* I am so happy to hear about the bouncing, how exciting and awesome that must have been! Yes, new year, new plan, same ol' PMA!!! 


Hi Ladies, checking in on all of you!:wave:


*AFM...* CD8: Just waiting, nothing new to report. Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. However they are looking like last cycle when I had the long wait and no confirmed OV.... Hope not. I am useing the CBFM too though so...FXD!


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

I've been reading this thread for 3 days now and I'm only halfway through. :happydance: I figured I would stop and say hey. I'm 22 and the DH is 27 we have been trying since June of 2011 (not that long I know), but we have started getting serious about it and that's how I found this site. 
This thread is awesome! I've never seen so much camaraderie between people and it's heartwarming!
I don't think I succeed in having a 2012 baby since I'm only REALLY starting now. But you never know! :winkwink:
Baby dust to all who are still trying and congrats to everyone who has gotten her BFP! :)


----------



## RainAngel

Wow, I havent checked in here for a while! EEK! Congrats to all the BFPs! 

As for me... still waiting. :brat: startin to think I may not make the 2012 baby.


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats to the 2 new :bfp: today!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to both of you!!


----------



## karry1412

haj624 - I've been having that tiredness for the past two days too! Hopefully it's a good sign for us both. And I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Sunshinedaisy - Good luck hun! Hope you have some beginners luck :thumbup:

MrsSpurbeck & RainAngel - I hope we all succeed in having a 2012 baby! Positive Mental Attitude!! :thumbup:


----------



## haj624

Hi Karry, me too!!

Ok ladies quick question. I need honest opinions if this is something I should not let go to my head or something I should feel positive about. This month I temped the very beginning of the month and couldn't find my thermometer so I stopped. I have temped prior to this as well and my temps and usually in the 97.5 and lower stage. I found my thermometer and just. For kicks I checked my temp this morning. It was 98.2. Granted I've had a cold this week but I honestly can't tell you no matter how many times I've been sick the last time I ran a temperature due to illness. Opinions?


----------



## MrsMM24

*HAJ* it could be a good temp.... I think you should temp for another few days to be sure, but definitely sounds promising! GL :dust:


*AFM...* CD9: You can stalk my chart. Just waiting, nothing new to report. Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs...FXD! I hope you all have a wonderful weekend and get some great BFPs!!!


----------



## haj624

MrsMM24 said:


> *HAJ* it could be a good temp.... I think you should temp for another few days to be sure, but definitely sounds promising! GL :dust:
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD9: You can stalk my chart. Just waiting, nothing new to report. Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs...FXD! I hope you all have a wonderful weekend and get some great BFPs!!!

Thanks!! How are things going with you??


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Okay ladiessss!!! Ive been away for about a week. Had some crazy stuff happen but ill explain that later! 

*Newcomers!*-Welcome to the team!!! :) If I added like 8 or 9 of you guys! But if I missed you on the list shoot me a message or tell me on here!!

*MrsSpurbeck*-Holy Crap you have a lot of dedication! LMAO! I hate when I dont log on for a few days so I have to read back 5 or 6 pages! :) 

*OPAQUE AND DONUT* WOOOOHOOOOOOO!!! :happydance:

*Skeet*-Mrsmm is kinda a fitness guru. Just saying lol, I followed her advice, (she posted along in my journal) and lost 20.4 pounds and *BAM!!* :bfp:

*Mrsmm* I never did thank you for that ^^ :) :hugs: Last cycle sucked and I pray this one isnt the same. How long have you been using the CBFM? I must have missed that entirely. lol

*Jen1019* Are you an early tester? Sounds promising!

*Haj* :dust: what about you? when are you testing? :) I dont know anything about temps though. Sorry love <3

*RainAngel* Hun you still have a couple cycles to get that 2012 baby!

Okay ladies. *AFM*(be prepared to read. I have a lot of catching up to do)
I guess ill start from the beginning. On 1/17(tue) I got my bfp. It was faint but def. there bc DH could see it (he never sees it). Went to my gyno on 1/19(thu) pregnancy was confirmed even though they said it was faint on their dipstick. They took bloods and doctor said she would call me monday(they are closed sat and sun) and go to the lab by my house on 1/21(sat) for another set of bloods. I called the office friday to see what my levels were (47) . I was kinda devastated, but then again i was ONLY 14 dpo. SO i went to the lab they took more blood and I called and got the results from that on monday morning (86) They didnt double but I was in the 24-72hour doubling and O.K. The doctor called me Monday morning and hadnt gotten the second results yet. She said...
Doctor- "the new labs havent come in yet but based on the 47 that I took at 17 dpo its looking pretty grim, you may have a chemical pregnancy" 
Me-"It was actually 14dpo when you took my first set of bloods."
Doctor- "based on your cycle history you would have ovulated on the 2nd or 3rd."
Me-"I take opks... and it didnt even show up positive until the 5th" 
Doctor-"well okay, but just dont be surprised if you start your period ill call you back wednesday with the second set of results."
I was floored but I knew what my second set of numbers were so I wasnt worried.THEN the secretary called me wednesday (1/25) (not the doctor)and said that the second set of numbers came in and they were normal to go get another bloods. I went they came back (189) Im devastated... There was a four day gap between bloods 2 and 3 so they should have been in the 300s. IDK if i should thing ectopic or what. Im mad bc ive called the doctor everyday this week amd she wont return my calls. Last time she called she told me I was going to miscarry and then just ignored me. GAHHHH! So today I have an appt at 1:30 and Im thinking about demanding an ultrasound... Im technically 3 days farther along than the ticker... I though my last period was the 20th but really it was the 17th. so im at the end of 5 weeks. they will be able to see something by now and save my tube worst case senerio... Sorry for that huuuuge rant but I had alot going on. :)


----------



## Donut

*Antsynewlywed*
Thank you for the congrats! <3
That doctor sounds so rude! She should have been a little more compassionate! "Don't be surprised if your period starts." How cold! I hope everything is okay with the wee one!


----------



## opaque1997

Antsy - Oh Honey - I just don't know :( But what I can tell you - the fact that my doc won't see me until 10 weeks FREAKS me out - but at least I'm not in this quandry :(

I'm thinking of you - and hopig for sticky beans... docs don't know everything about this process (aka my g/f went in for her first ultra sound - no heart beat - doc said at 8 weeks we should have a heart beat - come back monday (this was a friday) and we'll re do it - but this isn't looking good. She checked her history (long cycles) and said - I'm only 6 weeks - not 8.. but they wouldn't hear it - sure enough - next ultra sound there was a heart beat and she delivered based on her calcs - not theirs. So - trust yourself more then him)


----------



## jen1019

Antsy- Oh girl, you have so much going on right now :hugs: First of all, I think you should look for a new doctor. She sounds like a total idiot! She should be trying to help you along, and at least answering your calls. I would definitely try to push for the ultrasound, at least this way you may have a better idea what is going on. I'll be thinking about you, hun!

AFM- Just hanging in there. I've had a very healthy eating week this week and am slowly working in the gym. I don't want to do anything too harsh to my body, just in case. I may try a yoga class at the gym tomorrow :) I'm at 9DPO... going to try to hang in through the weekend and start testing around Monday-Tuesday of next week. I will pick up some cheapy tests for the early testing days. Hopefully I can stay busy this weekend and keep it off of my mind.


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

Antsynewlywed said:


> Okay ladiessss!!! Ive been away for about a week. Had some crazy stuff happen but ill explain that later!
> 
> *Newcomers!*-Welcome to the team!!! :) If I added like 8 or 9 of you guys! But if I missed you on the list shoot me a message or tell me on here!!
> 
> *MrsSpurbeck*-Holy Crap you have a lot of dedication! LMAO! I hate when I dont log on for a few days so I have to read back 5 or 6 pages! :)
> 
> *OPAQUE AND DONUT* WOOOOHOOOOOOO!!! :happydance:
> 
> *Skeet*-Mrsmm is kinda a fitness guru. Just saying lol, I followed her advice, (she posted along in my journal) and lost 20.4 pounds and *BAM!!* :bfp:
> 
> *Mrsmm* I never did thank you for that ^^ :) :hugs: Last cycle sucked and I pray this one isnt the same. How long have you been using the CBFM? I must have missed that entirely. lol
> 
> *Jen1019* Are you an early tester? Sounds promising!
> 
> *Haj* :dust: what about you? when are you testing? :) I dont know anything about temps though. Sorry love <3
> 
> *RainAngel* Hun you still have a couple cycles to get that 2012 baby!
> 
> Okay ladies. *AFM*(be prepared to read. I have a lot of catching up to do)
> I guess ill start from the beginning. On 1/17(tue) I got my bfp. It was faint but def. there bc DH could see it (he never sees it). Went to my gyno on 1/19(thu) pregnancy was confirmed even though they said it was faint on their dipstick. They took bloods and doctor said she would call me monday(they are closed sat and sun) and go to the lab by my house on 1/21(sat) for another set of bloods. I called the office friday to see what my levels were (47) . I was kinda devastated, but then again i was ONLY 14 dpo. SO i went to the lab they took more blood and I called and got the results from that on monday morning (86) They didnt double but I was in the 24-72hour doubling and O.K. The doctor called me Monday morning and hadnt gotten the second results yet. She said...
> Doctor- "the new labs havent come in yet but based on the 47 that I took at 17 dpo its looking pretty grim, you may have a chemical pregnancy"
> Me-"It was actually 14dpo when you took my first set of bloods."
> Doctor- "based on your cycle history you would have ovulated on the 2nd or 3rd."
> Me-"I take opks... and it didnt even show up positive until the 5th"
> Doctor-"well okay, but just dont be surprised if you start your period ill call you back wednesday with the second set of results."
> I was floored but I knew what my second set of numbers were so I wasnt worried.THEN the secretary called me wednesday (1/25) (not the doctor)and said that the second set of numbers came in and they were normal to go get another bloods. I went they came back (189) Im devastated... There was a four day gap between bloods 2 and 3 so they should have been in the 300s. IDK if i should thing ectopic or what. Im mad bc ive called the doctor everyday this week amd she wont return my calls. Last time she called she told me I was going to miscarry and then just ignored me. GAHHHH! So today I have an appt at 1:30 and Im thinking about demanding an ultrasound... Im technically 3 days farther along than the ticker... I though my last period was the 20th but really it was the 17th. so im at the end of 5 weeks. they will be able to see something by now and save my tube worst case senerio... Sorry for that huuuuge rant but I had alot going on. :)

Thanks for the welcome! I started reading and then I got hooked! I could see from everyone's tickers who was and wasnt pregnant but I got hooked reading everyone's stories!
And I'm sorry you are having to go through this. I agree...trust your calcs more than the DRs. They haven't been charting and watching your body like you have.You are in my thoughts and I hope everything goes well! :thumbup:


----------



## Wilsey

Sorry to hear Antsy! Some people have been in the same position and been fine. Try and stay positive and please let us know how you get on at your appointment.

Thinking of you xx


----------



## haj624

Antsynewlywed said:


> Okay ladiessss!!! Ive been away for about a week. Had some crazy stuff happen but ill explain that later!
> 
> *Newcomers!*-Welcome to the team!!! :) If I added like 8 or 9 of you guys! But if I missed you on the list shoot me a message or tell me on here!!
> 
> *MrsSpurbeck*-Holy Crap you have a lot of dedication! LMAO! I hate when I dont log on for a few days so I have to read back 5 or 6 pages! :)
> 
> *OPAQUE AND DONUT* WOOOOHOOOOOOO!!! :happydance:
> 
> *Skeet*-Mrsmm is kinda a fitness guru. Just saying lol, I followed her advice, (she posted along in my journal) and lost 20.4 pounds and *BAM!!* :bfp:
> 
> *Mrsmm* I never did thank you for that ^^ :) :hugs: Last cycle sucked and I pray this one isnt the same. How long have you been using the CBFM? I must have missed that entirely. lol
> 
> *Jen1019* Are you an early tester? Sounds promising!
> 
> *Haj* :dust: what about you? when are you testing? :) I dont know anything about temps though. Sorry love <3
> 
> *RainAngel* Hun you still have a couple cycles to get that 2012 baby!
> 
> Okay ladies. *AFM*(be prepared to read. I have a lot of catching up to do)
> I guess ill start from the beginning. On 1/17(tue) I got my bfp. It was faint but def. there bc DH could see it (he never sees it). Went to my gyno on 1/19(thu) pregnancy was confirmed even though they said it was faint on their dipstick. They took bloods and doctor said she would call me monday(they are closed sat and sun) and go to the lab by my house on 1/21(sat) for another set of bloods. I called the office friday to see what my levels were (47) . I was kinda devastated, but then again i was ONLY 14 dpo. SO i went to the lab they took more blood and I called and got the results from that on monday morning (86) They didnt double but I was in the 24-72hour doubling and O.K. The doctor called me Monday morning and hadnt gotten the second results yet. She said...
> Doctor- "the new labs havent come in yet but based on the 47 that I took at 17 dpo its looking pretty grim, you may have a chemical pregnancy"
> Me-"It was actually 14dpo when you took my first set of bloods."
> Doctor- "based on your cycle history you would have ovulated on the 2nd or 3rd."
> Me-"I take opks... and it didnt even show up positive until the 5th"
> Doctor-"well okay, but just dont be surprised if you start your period ill call you back wednesday with the second set of results."
> I was floored but I knew what my second set of numbers were so I wasnt worried.THEN the secretary called me wednesday (1/25) (not the doctor)and said that the second set of numbers came in and they were normal to go get another bloods. I went they came back (189) Im devastated... There was a four day gap between bloods 2 and 3 so they should have been in the 300s. IDK if i should thing ectopic or what. Im mad bc ive called the doctor everyday this week amd she wont return my calls. Last time she called she told me I was going to miscarry and then just ignored me. GAHHHH! So today I have an appt at 1:30 and Im thinking about demanding an ultrasound... Im technically 3 days farther along than the ticker... I though my last period was the 20th but really it was the 17th. so im at the end of 5 weeks. they will be able to see something by now and save my tube worst case senerio... Sorry for that huuuuge rant but I had alot going on. :)


I hope everything is ok!! af is due the 4th so I am going to try to hold you till the 6th and test


----------



## kitcatbaby

Antsy... keep up that PMA lady! Trust in your knowledge of your body as only you truly know what's going on with cycles etc. And kick some major ass at the doctors until you get an u/s! I hope its a sticky one for you missy. Keep us posted x


----------



## Flutterly

I got my BFP this morning with pink line and digital :) 2-3 weeks apparently! I can't believe we've done it!!


----------



## karry1412

Antsynewlywed said:


> Okay ladies. *AFM*(be prepared to read. I have a lot of catching up to do)
> I guess ill start from the beginning. On 1/17(tue) I got my bfp. It was faint but def. there bc DH could see it (he never sees it). Went to my gyno on 1/19(thu) pregnancy was confirmed even though they said it was faint on their dipstick. They took bloods and doctor said she would call me monday(they are closed sat and sun) and go to the lab by my house on 1/21(sat) for another set of bloods. I called the office friday to see what my levels were (47) . I was kinda devastated, but then again i was ONLY 14 dpo. SO i went to the lab they took more blood and I called and got the results from that on monday morning (86) They didnt double but I was in the 24-72hour doubling and O.K. The doctor called me Monday morning and hadnt gotten the second results yet. She said...
> Doctor- "the new labs havent come in yet but based on the 47 that I took at 17 dpo its looking pretty grim, you may have a chemical pregnancy"
> Me-"It was actually 14dpo when you took my first set of bloods."
> Doctor- "based on your cycle history you would have ovulated on the 2nd or 3rd."
> Me-"I take opks... and it didnt even show up positive until the 5th"
> Doctor-"well okay, but just dont be surprised if you start your period ill call you back wednesday with the second set of results."
> I was floored but I knew what my second set of numbers were so I wasnt worried.THEN the secretary called me wednesday (1/25) (not the doctor)and said that the second set of numbers came in and they were normal to go get another bloods. I went they came back (189) Im devastated... There was a four day gap between bloods 2 and 3 so they should have been in the 300s. IDK if i should thing ectopic or what. Im mad bc ive called the doctor everyday this week amd she wont return my calls. Last time she called she told me I was going to miscarry and then just ignored me. GAHHHH! So today I have an appt at 1:30 and Im thinking about demanding an ultrasound... Im technically 3 days farther along than the ticker... I though my last period was the 20th but really it was the 17th. so im at the end of 5 weeks. they will be able to see something by now and save my tube worst case senerio... Sorry for that huuuuge rant but I had alot going on. :)

That sounds absolutely nuts!! How did the appointment go?? :hugs: And I agree with Jen - a new doctor sounds like the way to go!



jen1019 said:


> AFM- Just hanging in there. I've had a very healthy eating week this week and am slowly working in the gym. I don't want to do anything too harsh to my body, just in case. I may try a yoga class at the gym tomorrow :) I'm at 9DPO... going to try to hang in through the weekend and start testing around Monday-Tuesday of next week. I will pick up some cheapy tests for the early testing days. Hopefully I can stay busy this weekend and keep it off of my mind.

Sounds like you're making great strides towards getting fit & healthy which will hopefully bring you even closer to that BFP! Good work hun :thumbup:



Flutterly said:


> I got my BFP this morning with pink line and digital :) 2-3 weeks apparently! I can't believe we've done it!!

Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Levels went from 189 to 166 in 48 hrs. Im having a miscarriage. </3


----------



## vickytoria88

I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Wilsey

I'm so sorry Ansty :( Big hugs to you and your hubby :hugs: xx


----------



## wantanerd

So Sorry Antsy =(


----------



## pops23

So so sorry to hear that, sending you and your husband lots of love and wishes xxx


----------



## josephine3

Oh no antsy! I cant believe it! :( so sorry lots of love to u x


----------



## babyfeva

Antsy- so sorry :(


----------



## OperationBbyO

I got my BFP today!!!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Antsynewlywed said:


> Levels went from 189 to 166 in 48 hrs. Im having a miscarriage. </3

Oh Ants :cry: I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Flutterly said:


> I got my BFP this morning with pink line and digital :) 2-3 weeks apparently! I can't believe we've done it!!




OperationBbyO said:


> I got my BFP today!!!!!!

Congratulations Ladies..happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies I'm 8dpiui today. I've been having some symptoms here and there. Not sure what's really in my head or not and i have had some of these symptoms with a bfn. So here's some of my symptoms: still have a stuffy nose, gassy, tired, lower and mid back aches, constantly hot, feel a little difficult to breathe, and pokes in the abdomen. I'm sure there is explanations for all of these but I'm keeping my fingers crossed. My bbs or nipples aren't sore at all though...just itchy. Are they normally supposed to be sore?


----------



## RainAngel

They can be itchy and sore, or just itchy or just sore :) FX'd!


----------



## kitcatbaby

So sorry to hear your bad news antsy xx


----------



## josephine3

btw kitcat i've misplaced that bit of paper with the tarot reading on! It'll show up someday! i may do another one now I know what the problem is and think about that!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Thanks Jo :) that would be great! How are you getting along? Xx


----------



## josephine3

ok thanks but STILL waiting for my scan, grrrr... still not even got an appt OR had blood taken :(


----------



## karry1412

Antsynewlywed said:


> Levels went from 189 to 166 in 48 hrs. Im having a miscarriage. </3

Oh hun I'm so sorry to hear that!! My thoughts & prayers are with you & your family :cry::hugs:



OperationBbyO said:


> I got my BFP today!!!!!!

Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Bloody hell Jo they're taking their time a bit aren't they? Did you stick with the same midwife in the end? Xx


----------



## josephine3

yeah I did she's okay but always seems very rushed. There's only 2 at my gp's anyway - and next time i am seeing the other one anyways cos i wanted to fit it around work! So we shall see what she's like!
Im still waiting for blood cos I want to go to serenity at b'ham city and have to go there for the tests along with the scan. Cos my mw cant send bloods to there from tamworth apparently! But also other local hospitals are closing to maternity so city are getting them all!! I just have to be patient I suppose!! at least when i do go i should get a pretty clear picture of baby!


----------



## skeet9924

You still havent gotten a scan jo?? 

Would you be interested in doing a tarot reading on me Jo? I know its for fun!!!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Hi Everyone,

As you can see I'm quite new to this forum however I would love to join, would do anything to have a babe in my arms by the end of the year!

Congrats on all the BFP's so far :thumbup:


----------



## kitcatbaby

josephine3 said:


> yeah I did she's okay but always seems very rushed. There's only 2 at my gp's anyway - and next time i am seeing the other one anyways cos i wanted to fit it around work! So we shall see what she's like!
> Im still waiting for blood cos I want to go to serenity at b'ham city and have to go there for the tests along with the scan. Cos my mw cant send bloods to there from tamworth apparently! But also other local hospitals are closing to maternity so city are getting them all!! I just have to be patient I suppose!! at least when i do go i should get a pretty clear picture of baby!

Yeah that is one positive! You'll get a great picture and hear a nice strong heartbeat by then which will be lovely. Just a pain waiting around isn't it x


----------



## skeet9924

NewMrs2011 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> As you can see I'm quite new to this forum however I would love to join, would do anything to have a babe in my arms by the end of the year!
> 
> Congrats on all the BFP's so far :thumbup:

welcome!! You will find lots of support here


----------



## josephine3

skeet9924 said:


> You still havent gotten a scan jo??
> 
> Would you be interested in doing a tarot reading on me Jo? I know its for fun!!!

Of course skeet!! Just dont be offended if it takes me ages to get round to it!!!


----------



## skeet9924

josephine3 said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> You still havent gotten a scan jo??
> 
> Would you be interested in doing a tarot reading on me Jo? I know its for fun!!!
> 
> Of course skeet!! Just dont be offended if it takes me ages to get round to it!!!Click to expand...

Lol I won't be offended... Your doing it on your own free time :) thanks Josephine!! I always find these readings super interesting . 

Are you going to find out the sex of your baby Jo?


----------



## karry1412

NewMrs2011 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> As you can see I'm quite new to this forum however I would love to join, would do anything to have a babe in my arms by the end of the year!
> 
> Congrats on all the BFP's so far :thumbup:

Welcome! :wave: Wouldn't that be amazing! I was really hoping that I would be pregnant this Christmas but I really hope I have a little baby by Christmas this year (at a push I'd settle for a bump :haha:)

There is tons of support on here so if you have any questions just ask away! And you can PM me any time if you need someone to talk to :flower:


----------



## haj624

Good Morning ladies!! I have sucha case of the Mondays today! Hope everyone had a great weekend!!

AFM: I'm 11dpiui today...since last night my back has been really bothering me. Other than that this morning I'm just finishing up the end of a stuffy nose. AF is due Saturday...I originally was going to wait til next Monday to test, but idk if I'll make it. Last night I was completely exhausted at like 7:00 plus I fell asleep during the afternoon. I'm sure if I wasn't ttc I would chalk it up to not getting enough sleep but you know symptom spotting makes all of us crazy and everything is a symptom. I'm trying not to get my hopes up because not seeing 2 lines every month is the worse . especially when you have your hopes up and you "Know youre pregnant". But in the same token of course there is a little hope...how can there not be Ok I'm done babbling....have a great day ladies!!


----------



## raventtc

I totally understand what your saying Haj624....i am 10 dpo and had the lazyest weekend ever!! It was soo nice to just relax tho...but i did test yesterday am and BFN, but i knew it was too early to test...but couldn't resist!! now i feel that i can wait til this weekend to test again....

good luck--Fx--

:dust:


----------



## haj624

raventtc said:


> I totally understand what your saying Haj624....i am 10 dpo and had the lazyest weekend ever!! It was soo nice to just relax tho...but i did test yesterday am and BFN, but i knew it was too early to test...but couldn't resist!! now i feel that i can wait til this weekend to test again....
> 
> good luck--Fx--
> 
> :dust:

haha yes, too early!! so dont let that deter you!! how long have you been ttc?


----------



## raventtc

We have been TTC since Sept2011, but we ntnp for 3 years. The past 2 cycles have been short so i started using opk on cd 5 and got a + on cd6 crazy right!!


----------



## haj624

raventtc said:


> We have been TTC since Sept2011, but we ntnp for 3 years. The past 2 cycles have been short so i started using opk on cd 5 and got a + on cd6 crazy right!!

We have been ttc since September as well. Yes omg thats early!! i usually o btwn cd13-15. I'm hoping this month is our month!


----------



## opaque1997

Antsynewlywed said:


> Levels went from 189 to 166 in 48 hrs. Im having a miscarriage. </3

Oh I'm so sorry - :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I want to show my support - but I really don't know what to say :(


----------



## jen1019

Hey ladies!

I hope that everyone's weekend went well :) I haven't had the chance to read through the threads just yet. I was pretty busy this weekend. I'm working on trying to be healthier all around and made it to the gym Saturday and Sunday. I tried a yoga class on Saturday and it kicked my butt! ;)

I tested Sunday at 12DPO and it was negative. I didn't test this morning as I thought it would be overkill. My LP is usually 13 or 14 days, so I will probably test again either tomorrow or Wednesday. I'm stuck between thinking that I'm pregnant, and thinking that it won't happen. So I'm just trying to relax a bit. I will know before the week is through.

I hope that everyone's week is off to a great start!


----------



## MrsMM24

*ANTSYNEWLYWED*:hugs: I am so sorry to hear this Hun! I have been there and I know that there isn't much someone can say at this time, but I wanted to make sure that you know you can talk to me whenever! As well, I wanted to make sure that you got as many hugs as I was able to send you and DH's way! :hugs:x100


CONGRATS on the new BFPs, Wishingyou a H&H 9 mos!


*AFM...* CD12: You can stalk my chart. Just waiting, nothing new to report. Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, donations start on Fri so I hope OV doesn't sneak up on me! Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs...FXD!


----------



## haj624

jen1019 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I hope that everyone's weekend went well :) I haven't had the chance to read through the threads just yet. I was pretty busy this weekend. I'm working on trying to be healthier all around and made it to the gym Saturday and Sunday. I tried a yoga class on Saturday and it kicked my butt! ;)
> 
> I tested Sunday at 12DPO and it was negative. I didn't test this morning as I thought it would be overkill. My LP is usually 13 or 14 days, so I will probably test again either tomorrow or Wednesday. I'm stuck between thinking that I'm pregnant, and thinking that it won't happen. So I'm just trying to relax a bit. I will know before the week is through.
> 
> I hope that everyone's week is off to a great start!

Hey Jen,

I'm completely stick btwn thinking I'm pregnant and thinking it won't happen. I had my IUI on 1/20 and I keeping we literally planned it out perfectly. The IUI got those little guys closer, how could it not happen??? But then I remember that plenty of women have IUI's and IVF's for that matter and it doesn't happen. I'm torn between being hopeful and realistic:shrug:


----------



## karry1412

NewMrs2011 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> As you can see I'm quite new to this forum however I would love to join, would do anything to have a babe in my arms by the end of the year!
> 
> Congrats on all the BFP's so far :thumbup:

Welcome! :wave:



haj624 said:


> Good Morning ladies!! I have sucha case of the Mondays today! Hope everyone had a great weekend!!
> 
> AFM: I'm 11dpiui today...since last night my back has been really bothering me. Other than that this morning I'm just finishing up the end of a stuffy nose. AF is due Saturday...I originally was going to wait til next Monday to test, but idk if I'll make it. Last night I was completely exhausted at like 7:00 plus I fell asleep during the afternoon. I'm sure if I wasn't ttc I would chalk it up to not getting enough sleep but you know symptom spotting makes all of us crazy and everything is a symptom. I'm trying not to get my hopes up because not seeing 2 lines every month is the worse . especially when you have your hopes up and you "Know youre pregnant". But in the same token of course there is a little hope...how can there not be Ok I'm done babbling....have a great day ladies!!

As I posted on the other thread, I don't really know what to say except I know exactly what you mean. You're by no means alone :hugs:



raventtc said:


> I totally understand what your saying Haj624....i am 10 dpo and had the lazyest weekend ever!! It was soo nice to just relax tho...but i did test yesterday am and BFN, but i knew it was too early to test...but couldn't resist!! now i feel that i can wait til this weekend to test again....
> 
> good luck--Fx--
> 
> :dust:

Sometimes you just have to get it out of your system, don't you? 10dpo was quite early though so don't let it dishearten you :flower:



jen1019 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I hope that everyone's weekend went well :) I haven't had the chance to read through the threads just yet. I was pretty busy this weekend. I'm working on trying to be healthier all around and made it to the gym Saturday and Sunday. I tried a yoga class on Saturday and it kicked my butt! ;)
> 
> I tested Sunday at 12DPO and it was negative. I didn't test this morning as I thought it would be overkill. My LP is usually 13 or 14 days, so I will probably test again either tomorrow or Wednesday. I'm stuck between thinking that I'm pregnant, and thinking that it won't happen. So I'm just trying to relax a bit. I will know before the week is through.
> 
> I hope that everyone's week is off to a great start!

Hey Jen! :wave: Still working on that fitness? Good stuff! I really need to start putting more effort in - my Mam put me to shame in the gym this morning! :blush: Sorry to hear about your negative. Hope when you test again you get a different result :thumbup:


----------



## likeaustralia

raventtc - I got a stark white BFN at 10dpo and then got a dark positive at 14dpo, so you're definitely still in!


----------



## jen1019

Antsy- I am so sorry to hear about the miscarriage. I will be thinking about you and DH- I wish there was something more that I could say that might be able to help. Just know that we are all here for you if you need anything :hugs:



haj624 said:


> Hey Jen,
> 
> I'm completely stick btwn thinking I'm pregnant and thinking it won't happen. I had my IUI on 1/20 and I keeping we literally planned it out perfectly. The IUI got those little guys closer, how could it not happen??? But then I remember that plenty of women have IUI's and IVF's for that matter and it doesn't happen. I'm torn between being hopeful and realistic:shrug:

I'm glad that I'm not the only one that feels this way. I'm sure that it will happen in due time, but patience isn't always my strongest point. I'm right there with you and hope this will be your lucky cycle, too!:thumbup:



karry1412 said:


> Hey Jen! :wave: Still working on that fitness? Good stuff! I really need to start putting more effort in - my Mam put me to shame in the gym this morning! :blush: Sorry to hear about your negative. Hope when you test again you get a different result :thumbup:

I am still working on the fitness. I know what you mean about people putting you to shame. Not so long ago I was super fit... well, at least for me. And I wish I was still in that place. It's one other thing to focus on. That, as well as getting my debt paid off. Things will happen when they're meant to. Sometimes we just need to vent. I will keep you updated. You are testing again around V-day right?


----------



## haj624

jen1019 said:


> Antsy- I am so sorry to hear about the miscarriage. I will be thinking about you and DH- I wish there was something more that I could say that might be able to help. Just know that we are all here for you if you need anything :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Jen,
> 
> I'm completely stick btwn thinking I'm pregnant and thinking it won't happen. I had my IUI on 1/20 and I keeping we literally planned it out perfectly. The IUI got those little guys closer, how could it not happen??? But then I remember that plenty of women have IUI's and IVF's for that matter and it doesn't happen. I'm torn between being hopeful and realistic:shrug:
> 
> I'm glad that I'm not the only one that feels this way. I'm sure that it will happen in due time, but patience isn't always my strongest point. I'm right there with you and hope this will be your lucky cycle, too!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> karry1412 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Jen! :wave: Still working on that fitness? Good stuff! I really need to start putting more effort in - my Mam put me to shame in the gym this morning! :blush: Sorry to hear about your negative. Hope when you test again you get a different result :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I am still working on the fitness. I know what you mean about people putting you to shame. Not so long ago I was super fit... well, at least for me. And I wish I was still in that place. It's one other thing to focus on. That, as well as getting my debt paid off. Things will happen when they're meant to. Sometimes we just need to vent. I will keep you updated. You are testing again around V-day right?Click to expand...

haha dont worry its not mine either :wacko:


----------



## anorak

Got my :bfp: today at 13/14 DPO!


----------



## likeaustralia

Congrats anorak! H&H 9 months!


----------



## haj624

anorak said:


> Got my :bfp: today at 13/14 DPO!

Congrats!!!:baby::baby::baby:

what were some of your symptoms??


----------



## raventtc

anorak said:


> Got my :bfp: today at 13/14 DPO!

Congrats!! 

:dust:


----------



## jen1019

Congrats anuk! Hope you'll have a great pregnancy!


----------



## babyfeva

congrats!


----------



## Skoer1360

It's been forever since I posted here, but since I'm still on the front page I'd like to just ask to take me off. This LPD is kicking my butt along with DH's SA not coming back as good as we thought.. I have an HSG that is going to happen sometime late feb/march and by then I'll miss the 2012 deadline.. Being able to have a 2012 baby would be nothing short of a miracle at this point :cry:

Thanks girls


----------



## heavenly

anorak said:


> Got my :bfp: today at 13/14 DPO!

That is fab news!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kendi

am in!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Girls I've just realised we only have 3 cycles left to get our 2012 babies... 
Wow that's a scary thought! 
I've been feeling pretty down lately, thinking about how if I had got preggo 1st, 2nd or even 3rd time trying I would've had the baby by now :(
Sorry for moaning its just taking so long! I'm pretty fed up! Xx


----------



## haj624

ladies i feel so blah this morning. idk why I'm just feeling so negative. I've been so hopeful the past few days and i just feel totally out of the race today. im 11 dpiui, my boobs arent sore, i havent had IB, i have pains in my abdomen but that happens sometimes. what was new was my back hurt, but thinking about it last night and today maybe my back just hurt:nope: 4 days till i test but im not feeling positive.


----------



## haj624

I have a question for you ladies. This morning my puppy was barking and it woke me up and I thought in my head, its probably almost time to get up plus i had to pee so I took my temp. it was 97.9. I got up went to the bathroom came back and looked at the clock. It was 4:55. I dont get up till 7:45-8. So it took me like ten min to fall back asleep. my alarm went off at 7:45 and i took my temp. it was 98.64. 7:45 is around the normal time I take it but since I only went back to sleep for a little less then 3 hrs does that mean the tem wasn't accurate?


----------



## MrsMM24

*KITCAT* I hope you can get that BFP soon, before the 3 mos. Me however, I don't even have 3 more, I have this one and March (which would be bordering on Dec/Jan.... so I am praying and hoping, and workign hard on a BFP ASAP! GL Head Up Hun, it is coming!:dust:


*ANORAK* CONGRATS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!


*HAJ* you want to use the temp adjuster and use the 1st temp with it. The 2nd will not be accurate enough. :dust:


*AFM...* CD13: You can stalk my chart!! Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, donations start on Fri so I hope OV doesn't sneak up on me! Got my 2nd HIGH today on the CBFM! We are getting excited. Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs... will likely test on 2.13.12 and beyond, in order to see if we get a BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12. FXD!


----------



## skeet9924

kitcatbaby said:


> Girls I've just realised we only have 3 cycles left to get our 2012 babies...
> Wow that's a scary thought!
> I've been feeling pretty down lately, thinking about how if I had got preggo 1st, 2nd or even 3rd time trying I would've had the baby by now :(
> Sorry for moaning its just taking so long! I'm pretty fed up! Xx

Wow only 3 more cycles :( that is scary!! 

I totally get what your saying .. I too would have had a baby in my arms if my first 2 lasted .. And be 4 months preg if my 3rd one did .. It's so frusterating !!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Skeet :( 
We will get there girl! And if not in 2012 then we will start team 2013 ;) 
As long as the ladies here stick together I really feel like I have all the support I need to keep ttc until I get my little baby in my arms :)


----------



## skeet9924

Sounds good kitkat!!! All the lovely ladies here keep me going .. I think I'd go crazy without them!! 

P.s just found out another friend of mine is preg with # 3 ... Wish it was that easy!!


----------



## RainAngel

y'all with 3 cycles left are lucky. I've got one more, because of my cycles. I really don't think I'm getting my 2012 baby. I guess I'm gonna hafta settle for being preggo in 2012! I'm already out for Feb (I think), so that just leaves march. Yikes!


----------



## josephine3

aww come on kitcat, skeet and mrs mm Im rooting for u!! 3 goes is still 3 goes!! give it your all!! It only takes one!! I only dtd twice in the whole cycle the month I got my bfp!! And you can totally look forward to starting team 2013 together if not!!! :)


----------



## likeaustralia

You ladies are such an amazing group. I think I would have gone crazy if I didn't have you all to come online to "talk" to for all my TTC/pregnancy questions/worries/etc. I just know that you'll all get your BFPs soon. :hugs:


----------



## DBZ34

Only three more cycles? Yikes. Time sure has flown. You know, when I started TTCing I thought it would happen so quickly. Like BAM! Pregnant. Oh how much I've learned....

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of us that we get our 2012 babies! And if not, then I'll gladly take a 2012 conception and a 2013 baby. :)

I don't want to be too far behind my SIL though (just found out she was 6 weeks pregnant with twins a few days ago and it totally crushed me, but I've worked through it. Can't change the past, but I can work towards changing the future). The plan is to start opks in March and use preseed in April if I don't see my BFP before then. I'm not going to give up until I've got a baby in my arms! :)


----------



## karry1412

anorak - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:

Jen - It sounds like you're achieving great things! You're getting your health in order, your finances - hopefully everything else will slot into place for you soon. I was going to test on V-day but because it's a Tuesday I don't want to tell DH that he's going to be a daddy (hopefully!) & then send him off to work, you know? So now we're testing on the 12th which is the day AF is due. When are you testing now? :hugs:

haj - Just to let you know, my friend had no symptoms, no implantation dip (or IB that I know of) & she got her BFP last month. You're not out yet chick :thumbup:

MrsMM24 - Best of luck with your donations & testing! We'll be testing a day apart :thumbup:

DBZ34 - I think the OPKs are great - definitely helps you pinpoint ov. And the friend I mentioned above got her BFP on her first cycle using PreSeed so hopefully it's as lucky for you!


----------



## MrsMM24

*KARRY1412* I hope we get those BFPs together. I really should be testing later, but want to capture the lines before our angel's dd if at all possible. We can be bump buddies!!!:dust:


*KITCAT* I'm like RAIN, I really only have March, IF I am out this cycle. And with March, my cycles are end of the month due dates so, I'd be bordering 2012/2013... My FXD though, hoping for a Feb BFP:dust:


*DBZ34* I'm hoping to be right behind my SIL as well, they are due 1st week in Aug. with their 2nd.:dust:


*JEN* GL FXD!:dust:


*LIKEAUSTR* How are you Hun? I definitely appreciate your post, it helped me to come in here and talk to you ladies!


*JOSEPHINE* How have you been feeling Hun? How is OH?


*AFM...* CD14: You can stalk my chart!! Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, I was able to move my donation to Thursday evening! Tomorrow! Come on TWW! A HIGH today on the CBFM! Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs... *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## haj624

karry1412 said:


> anorak - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:
> 
> Jen - It sounds like you're achieving great things! You're getting your health in order, your finances - hopefully everything else will slot into place for you soon. I was going to test on V-day but because it's a Tuesday I don't want to tell DH that he's going to be a daddy (hopefully!) & then send him off to work, you know? So now we're testing on the 12th which is the day AF is due. When are you testing now? :hugs:
> 
> haj - Just to let you know, my friend had no symptoms, no implantation dip (or IB that I know of) & she got her BFP last month. You're not out yet chick :thumbup:
> 
> MrsMM24 - Best of luck with your donations & testing! We'll be testing a day apart :thumbup:
> 
> DBZ34 - I think the OPKs are great - definitely helps you pinpoint ov. And the friend I mentioned above got her BFP on her first cycle using PreSeed so hopefully it's as lucky for you!

I hope you're right!! TTC is already starting to drive me wacko :wacko:


----------



## likeaustralia

MrsMM - I'm doing great. Thanks for asking. :) Anxiously awaiting when I start to "show" and the next time I get to hear the little guy/girl's heartbeat.


----------



## kitcatbaby

So ladies I think my laparoscopy must've messed up my cycle :( if I was on schedule I would be due to Ov today but no signs of Ov being anywhere close. We also have to stop bd on Saturday for OH's SA on Wednesday... really hope I Ov before then so we can catch the eggy! Don't want to waste a month :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Short lived BFP. My beta went from 106 to 68.


----------



## Wilsey

Sorry to hear that Operation :( :hugs:

I see you have a wedding coming up - focus on that to help you get through xx


----------



## OperationBbyO

Wilsey said:


> Sorry to hear that Operation :( :hugs:
> 
> I see you have a wedding coming up - focus on that to help you get through xx

I'm actually ok with it. I knew I was pregnant less than a week and this was our first real cycle of TTC. I'd say we got lucky to find out that at least I _can_ get pregnant. I know MC at this stage is very common, natural and healthy thing (because there was something wrong with the baby). 

I do wish I knew what happened from here. Like, will I have a heavy bleed? Idk, but I guess I'll find out.


----------



## skeet9924

kitcatbaby said:


> So ladies I think my laparoscopy must've messed up my cycle :( if I was on schedule I would be due to Ov today but no signs of Ov being anywhere close. We also have to stop bd on Saturday for OH's SA on Wednesday... really hope I Ov before then so we can catch the eggy! Don't want to waste a month :)

it usually does mess with ov... when I had mine ( mind you they did it due to ectopic ) my cycle was around 46 days when usually its a 30-32 day cycle. 


Operation- sorry to hear of your loss, but yes you are right...usually that early means its chromosonal and that is natures way of cleaning out the unhealthy
:hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

OperationBbyO said:


> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Operation :( :hugs:
> 
> I see you have a wedding coming up - focus on that to help you get through xx
> 
> I'm actually ok with it. I knew I was pregnant less than a week and this was our first real cycle of TTC. I'd say we got lucky to find out that at least I _can_ get pregnant. I know MC at this stage is very common, natural and healthy thing (because there was something wrong with the baby).
> 
> I do wish I knew what happened from here. Like, will I have a heavy bleed? Idk, but I guess I'll find out.Click to expand...

how far a long were you? when I had my chemical the first few days were like a really heavy period with some clotting...it was only heavy for a day or two then changed to a normal period. The cramps were a little on the heavy side though. I hope it goes smoothly for you


----------



## OperationBbyO

skeet9924 said:


> OperationBbyO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Operation :( :hugs:
> 
> I see you have a wedding coming up - focus on that to help you get through xx
> 
> I'm actually ok with it. I knew I was pregnant less than a week and this was our first real cycle of TTC. I'd say we got lucky to find out that at least I _can_ get pregnant. I know MC at this stage is very common, natural and healthy thing (because there was something wrong with the baby).
> 
> I do wish I knew what happened from here. Like, will I have a heavy bleed? Idk, but I guess I'll find out.Click to expand...
> 
> how far a long were you? when I had my chemical the first few days were like a really heavy period with some clotting...it was only heavy for a day or two then changed to a normal period. The cramps were a little on the heavy side though. I hope it goes smoothly for youClick to expand...

I would be 4w2d today. I had lots of painful cramps last week (Wednesday) and then spotted starting that day through Sunday. I never had a heavy flow, only the spotting.


----------



## skeet9924

You probably haven't miscarried yet then. You should get atleast a regular flow of a period. Did your doctor give you any directions? Sometimes they give your body a week to do it naturally and if not then they do it for you.


----------



## karry1412

MrsMM24 - Oh, wouldn't it be great to be bump buddies?! I really hope this is it for us both! :hugs: How did yesterday go?

haj624 - I hear ya! I was doing ok until today. All of a sudden I'm losing it! I'm 10dpo now so the urge to test is taking over! :haha:

OperationBbyO - I am so sorry to hear your news :hugs:

*AFM -* As above, I'm 10dpo & the urge to test is driving me nuts! I'd love to test at the weekend but I don't know if DH would be game. Also I alternate between wanting to test early & get to the doctors & get it confirmed & everything & enjoy the good news for as long as possible & then I'm also terrified of getting a BFN & being so disappointed. But then that's the nature of the game I guess. :shrug:


----------



## haj624

ladiiiiesssssss help!! so yesterday my temp dropped which made me assume af was on her way. this morning i took m temp and it went up a little. i though it was a little odd bc my period is due tomorrow. plus i felt af like cramps. so i went to the bathroom and when i wiped it was brown. not blood red like normal. is it possible i implanted yesterday and that ib???? im totally freaking out!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

*HAJ* it is possible that you did implant. You should wait about 3 days after to test... :dust:


*KARRY* Heck yeah it would be great to be BBuddies!FXD for that and for our BFPs! Donation went great, will have another on mon if we don't thaw it on Sunday and go!:dust:


*OPERATION* I am sooo sorry that this has happened to you:hugs:


*KITCAT* FXD that you can get alot of BDg in before you have to stop. That would mean stopping Sat they would survive until about Thursday so the latest we will hope you OV is Wed! :dust:

:hi: Ladies!


*AFM...* CD16: You can stalk my chart!! Donation completed last night! No PEAK yet, but still high. CM is very watery! Have another donation set for Monday so... Come on TWW! Trying to keep my focus. I hope that you all have an excellent weeekend full of BFPs and successful eggy chasing! *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## haj624

MrsMM24 said:


> *HAJ* it is possible that you did implant. You should wait about 3 days after to test... :dust:
> 
> 
> *KARRY* Heck yeah it would be great to be BBuddies!FXD for that and for our BFPs! Donation went great, will have another on mon if we don't thaw it on Sunday and go!:dust:
> 
> 
> *OPERATION* I am sooo sorry that this has happened to you:hugs:
> 
> 
> *KITCAT* FXD that you can get alot of BDg in before you have to stop. That would mean stopping Sat they would survive until about Thursday so the latest we will hope you OV is Wed! :dust:
> 
> :hi: Ladies!
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD16: You can stalk my chart!! Donation completed last night! No PEAK yet, but still high. CM is very watery! Have another donation set for Monday so... Come on TWW! Trying to keep my focus. I hope that you all have an excellent weeekend full of BFPs and successful eggy chasing! *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:



FYI TMI soooo after i wiped and there was brown this morning obviously i was freaking. so i had put a tampon in and had it in for like 10 min and of course like a crazy lady wanted to check it and when i took it out it had a little on the top which looked red to me. so i never put one back in and just put a pad on to see what happened. its been like 2 1/2 hrs since i wiped and saw brown and clearly lol ive been to the bathroom 5 million times to check and there is nothing there now. usually when af comes shes here and thats it. ive never had like a little spotting then it stopped. soooo my question is because of the red on th tampon (it was dark not like blood red) do you think af is on her way and im just oddly spotting?


----------



## kitcatbaby

haj624 said:


> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> *HAJ* it is possible that you did implant. You should wait about 3 days after to test... :dust:
> 
> 
> *KARRY* Heck yeah it would be great to be BBuddies!FXD for that and for our BFPs! Donation went great, will have another on mon if we don't thaw it on Sunday and go!:dust:
> 
> 
> *OPERATION* I am sooo sorry that this has happened to you:hugs:
> 
> 
> *KITCAT* FXD that you can get alot of BDg in before you have to stop. That would mean stopping Sat they would survive until about Thursday so the latest we will hope you OV is Wed! :dust:
> 
> :hi: Ladies!
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD16: You can stalk my chart!! Donation completed last night! No PEAK yet, but still high. CM is very watery! Have another donation set for Monday so... Come on TWW! Trying to keep my focus. I hope that you all have an excellent weeekend full of BFPs and successful eggy chasing! *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI TMI soooo after i wiped and there was brown this morning obviously i was freaking. so i had put a tampon in and had it in for like 10 min and of course like a crazy lady wanted to check it and when i took it out it had a little on the top which looked red to me. so i never put one back in and just put a pad on to see what happened. its been like 2 1/2 hrs since i wiped and saw brown and clearly lol ive been to the bathroom 5 million times to check and there is nothing there now. usually when af comes shes here and thats it. ive never had like a little spotting then it stopped. soooo my question is because of the red on th tampon (it was dark not like blood red) do you think af is on her way and im just oddly spotting?Click to expand...

It all sounds quite promising to me hun :) I will keep my fingers tightly crossed that this is indeed IB and not the dreaded witch for you! 

@mrsmm... here we are again hopefully heading into the 2ww together :) let's hope its the last one for a long time for both of us!


----------



## haj624

kitcatbaby said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> *HAJ* it is possible that you did implant. You should wait about 3 days after to test... :dust:
> 
> 
> *KARRY* Heck yeah it would be great to be BBuddies!FXD for that and for our BFPs! Donation went great, will have another on mon if we don't thaw it on Sunday and go!:dust:
> 
> 
> *OPERATION* I am sooo sorry that this has happened to you:hugs:
> 
> 
> *KITCAT* FXD that you can get alot of BDg in before you have to stop. That would mean stopping Sat they would survive until about Thursday so the latest we will hope you OV is Wed! :dust:
> 
> :hi: Ladies!
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD16: You can stalk my chart!! Donation completed last night! No PEAK yet, but still high. CM is very watery! Have another donation set for Monday so... Come on TWW! Trying to keep my focus. I hope that you all have an excellent weeekend full of BFPs and successful eggy chasing! *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI TMI soooo after i wiped and there was brown this morning obviously i was freaking. so i had put a tampon in and had it in for like 10 min and of course like a crazy lady wanted to check it and when i took it out it had a little on the top which looked red to me. so i never put one back in and just put a pad on to see what happened. its been like 2 1/2 hrs since i wiped and saw brown and clearly lol ive been to the bathroom 5 million times to check and there is nothing there now. usually when af comes shes here and thats it. ive never had like a little spotting then it stopped. soooo my question is because of the red on th tampon (it was dark not like blood red) do you think af is on her way and im just oddly spotting?Click to expand...
> 
> It all sounds quite promising to me hun :) I will keep my fingers tightly crossed that this is indeed IB and not the dreaded witch for you!
> 
> @mrsmm... here we are again hopefully heading into the 2ww together :) let's hope its the last one for a long time for both of us!Click to expand...

thanks love!! i like cant sit still at work im so nervous!


----------



## haj624

Well ladies i was wrong....AF just arrived a day early :cry: On to cycle 6


----------



## kitcatbaby

haj624 said:


> Well ladies i was wrong....AF just arrived a day early :cry: On to cycle 6

Awwww boooooo stupid af! I hate when your body does something totally out of the ordinary to make you feel positive and then dumps the witch on you anyway :( sorry hun x


----------



## haj624

kitcatbaby said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i was wrong....AF just arrived a day early :cry: On to cycle 6
> 
> Awwww boooooo stupid af! I hate when your body does something totally out of the ordinary to make you feel positive and then dumps the witch on you anyway :( sorry hun xClick to expand...

Thanks hun!


----------



## jellytiggy

Hello Everyone,Please add me..TTC number 1,hoping for :bfp: soon enough.


----------



## kitcatbaby

jellytiggy said:


> Hello Everyone,Please add me..TTC number 1,hoping for :bfp: soon enough.

welcome :) hope your ttc journey is a short one!


----------



## OperationBbyO

My nurse practitioner finally called. She said my beta levels confirmed a MC (which I knew) but said because it was so early to carry on as I wished. So this month we are just going to BD every other day and wait for AF and then I'll start opks again next month.


----------



## skeet9924

So sorry again for the mc :hugs: I know they are heart breaking no matter how far a long you were.. It's good to hear you can carry on as usual though.. It sucks having to wait.. Many women are more fertile right after a loss .. Good luck and lots of :dust: for a sticky :bfp: !!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Well Ladies... Im back. I needed a little time to clear my head after our miscarriage, but im dealing with everything well. There are a couple options I see here for the team...
1.) Alter our motives (babies in our BELLIES by the end of 2012) 
2.) Start a new group all together which could clean things up a bit... (people who have left the group all together)

Now something positive about me : ) DH's aunt and uncle got a new house and are basically giving their old one to us. We have to take over the morgage, but they only owe like 30-some grand on it. We will be home owners, completely paid off with out loans in a little over 6 years!!! I always thought I would have to choose house then baby or baby then house with years apart, but now, with a house this cheap (and nice) all we need is a bfp and a sticky beannnn! &#9829;


----------



## skeet9924

Wow!!! That is great news ants!!!!! That must be so exciting!!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Brilliant news antsy!! That's so nice to know that in a few years you will own a home for your family :) so sorry again for your loss but great to see you remaining positive! I like the idea of changing the thread title to babies in our bellies instead of in our arms :) that takes the pressure off a bit lol and means we can stick together a bit longer :) x


----------



## skeet9924

kitcatbaby said:


> Brilliant news antsy!! That's so nice to know that in a few years you will own a home for your family :) so sorry again for your loss but great to see you remaining positive! I like the idea of changing the thread title to babies in our bellies instead of in our arms :) that takes the pressure off a bit lol and means we can stick together a bit longer :) x

I second that!!!


----------



## babyfeva

congrats!!


----------



## minni2906

skeet9924 said:


> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> Brilliant news antsy!! That's so nice to know that in a few years you will own a home for your family :) so sorry again for your loss but great to see you remaining positive! I like the idea of changing the thread title to babies in our bellies instead of in our arms :) that takes the pressure off a bit lol and means we can stick together a bit longer :) x
> 
> I second that!!!Click to expand...

Third it!


----------



## RainAngel

skeet9924 said:


> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> Brilliant news antsy!! That's so nice to know that in a few years you will own a home for your family :) so sorry again for your loss but great to see you remaining positive! I like the idea of changing the thread title to babies in our bellies instead of in our arms :) that takes the pressure off a bit lol and means we can stick together a bit longer :) x
> 
> I second that!!!Click to expand...

I third that!!!!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Hehe rain it looks like you fourth'd it!!! So. Babies in our Bellies by December 31st 2012 :)


----------



## RainAngel

LoL, ok, fine! I fourth it! :)

Now I dont feel so bad bout being here!


----------



## kitcatbaby

RainAngel said:


> LoL, ok, fine! I fourth it! :)
> 
> Now I dont feel so bad bout being here!

lol the pressure's off now girls... phew!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Looks like i'm back on track after my laparoscopy after all! thought I wasn't going to Ov so was just going about my business... stopped OPKs and checking cm etc and then BAM! sore nipples and huge boobs (those are the signs that I have just Ovd!) so it would seem that I am back in the race this month! We got lots of quality bd in on wed, thurs and fri and I think I Ovd friday night =) 
Would be so awesome to get a bfp this month as if not I am officially at the dreaded 1 year ttc mark...


----------



## RainAngel

Yeah, it really is off. I was gonna be leaving the thread after my dr appt on monday, because I won't be able to have a baby before the end of 2012. Getting pregnant by the end of 2012? That's not bad at all! :)


----------



## pops23

I'm hearing you ladies!! Beans in our bellies by end 2012, can definitely handle being in the running for that one! xxxx


----------



## TeirrahBea

i really hope i get a bean in my belly. I tried so hard this month :( I'm only 5dpo, took a test coz im inpatient and obv it was BFN :(
Really hope i get a positive!! And i hope we have lots of BFP this month!


----------



## josephine3

Lol glad to see you ladies are sticking together!!! and keeping 2012 in the title name hehe xx


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

Yay! Much less pressure to get a bean by the end if this year. :)

Afm: im still waiting to ov. Me and dh have been BDing every other night. Takin my temp and using OPKs to try and figure out when (an if) I OV. 
Hopefully I can pinpoint ovulation so this month, and if necessary the following months, will be easier. 
:thumbup:


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

I have a quick chart question. This is the first month that I am charting and I don't have anything else to base it off of...but lately my temps have been dropping steadily over the course of a week...is that normal?

https://i1162.photobucket.com/albums/q533/Alayna_Tobey/chartgraph_modulephp.png


Here's my chart so far. Thanks for any help! :thumbup:


----------



## TFSGirl

I got my :bfp: yesterday ladies


----------



## babyfeva

congrats!!


----------



## karry1412

haj624 - Sorry to hear AF got you. It got me too :hugs: See you on the March thread.

Antsynewlywed - It's so great to see you back! I'm delighted to hear you're doing well. That's amazing news about the house! Congratulations!

kitcatbaby - It's great that you're back on track now. Hope this cycle will be it for you now :flower:

*AFM -* AF got me on Sunday :cry: Back to CD 2 & waiting for ov. Last time I think we started bd-ing like crazy too early & then only managed twice during the window so we'll need to time things a bit better this time.

It would be so perfect to get a BFP in March which would mean a November arrival. All going well we'd be home & just getting settled in at home before Christmas. I would love to be celebrating this Christmas with a little baby in my arms :baby:


----------



## karry1412

TFSGirl said:


> I got my :bfp: yesterday ladies

Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

TFSGirl said:


> I got my :bfp: yesterday ladies

Congrats! H&H 9 months!:thumbup:


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies I had some spotting today .. Sooooo I either am ov late, ib or af is starting early


----------



## kitcatbaby

skeet9924 said:


> Well ladies I had some spotting today .. Sooooo I either am ov late, ib or af is starting early

Ooooo skeet Fxd its IB :) how many dpo are you? Xx


----------



## skeet9924

I don't opk or temp .. My cycle is usually 30-32 days .. So possibly 7-9 dpo ... I have ovulated late in a cycle before though .. I was going to wait until v day to test but it's going to be hard now


----------



## kitcatbaby

Perfect timing for IB! I'll be keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you lovely. If you manage to make it to v day without testing then you are far more patient than I am! I Think I would be poas in 2 days lol x


----------



## josephine3

oooh good luck skeet I hope it doesnt turn into af!!


----------



## skeet9924

There has been no more spotting since so far!!! Fingers ate crossed!! Thank you for the luck ladies!! I'll probably poas by Friday.. No way I can wait that long!! Plus I have a bday party to go to.. I'm going to avoid drinking regardless.. Looks like I'm dd!! 

Aghh I'm praying for a sticky bfp!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Good luck skeet keep us posted!


----------



## skeet9924

Will do!! Ugh when do u think I should test?? I don't want to see a bfn but Im pretty sure I can't wait until vday .. ( that would be 2 days late for af) .. There goes my relaxed approach this month !!!


----------



## skeet9924

Jo- did u get a scan yet??


----------



## kitcatbaby

skeet9924 said:


> Will do!! Ugh when do u think I should test?? I don't want to see a bfn but Im pretty sure I can't wait until vday .. ( that would be 2 days late for af) .. There goes my relaxed approach this month !!!

Mmmmm well if it is indeed IB then you could get a bfp as soon as 2 days later! I think if it was me I would test on 10th to give 4 days to register. Hope this is it skeet :)


----------



## skeet9924

thanks kit kat!! I'll try and hold off until then!!


----------



## MrsG 86

Hi girls please can I join your thread? Im 25 and ttc#2!


----------



## Wilsey

Definitely could be IB skeet - very exciting!! Keep us posted!! x


----------



## karry1412

skeet9924 said:


> Will do!! Ugh when do u think I should test?? I don't want to see a bfn but Im pretty sure I can't wait until vday .. ( that would be 2 days late for af) .. There goes my relaxed approach this month !!!

Definitely give it at least two days. My relaxed approach went out the window at about the same point in my cycle too! You've done well to get this far :thumbup:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks ladies!! My goal is to hold out until Friday... Hope I can do it!!! I'm going to avoid all stores that I can buy a preg test lol


----------



## kitcatbaby

Haha good method skeet... total avoidance of all stick shaped objects ;)
My lovely OH has his SA tomorrow girls :) do any of you UK ladies know how long is takes to get the results back?


----------



## MrsMM24

*ANTSY* I think I can FIFTH that!!! #1 is best option!!! Let's do this!! :dust:


*HAJ* :hugs: sorry AF flew in Hun!


*TFSGIRL* CONGRATS, wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!

*OPERATION* sorry for your loss Hun!:hugs::hugs:

:wave:Welcome Newbies!!!

*KITCAT* YES! We are in this together again, let's hope hard that this is the LAST TWW for months!!!:dust:


*AFM...* CD16/5DPO: Stalk my chart!! Wonderful weekend, did have 2 glasses of wine, but still early in the process so shouldn't be detrimental. I an in the TWW so all water, exercise, prenatal, and folic acid from here! Trying to keep my focus. I hope that you all have an excellent weeekend full of BFPs and successful eggy chasing! *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## haj624

MrsMM24 said:


> *ANTSY* I think I can FIFTH that!!! #1 is best option!!! Let's do this!! :dust:
> 
> 
> *HAJ* :hugs: sorry AF flew in Hun!
> 
> 
> *TFSGIRL* CONGRATS, wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!
> 
> *OPERATION* sorry for your loss Hun!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> :wave:Welcome Newbies!!!
> 
> *KITCAT* YES! We are in this together again, let's hope hard that this is the LAST TWW for months!!!:dust:
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD16/5DPO: Stalk my chart!! Wonderful weekend, did have 2 glasses of wine, but still early in the process so shouldn't be detrimental. I an in the TWW so all water, exercise, prenatal, and folic acid from here! Trying to keep my focus. I hope that you all have an excellent weeekend full of BFPs and successful eggy chasing! *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:

Thanks hun!! on a positive note, I'm already back on CD5!! Finges crossed for you!!


----------



## skeet9924

kitcatbaby said:


> Haha good method skeet... total avoidance of all stick shaped objects ;)
> My lovely OH has his SA tomorrow girls :) do any of you UK ladies know how long is takes to get the results back?

Thanks kitkat!!! It's very hard!! I just want to go run and stock up on a ton of frer!! Lol maybe I should stick with 2 frer and load up on dollar store!!! 


Aghhh ladies talk me out of my poas addiction!!! 

Sorry kitkat I know nothing about s/a .. Hope someone can answer it for you!!


----------



## haj624

so ladies dh just got his second sa back. his total coutn went from 147 mil to 399 mil....awesome!! his motility went from 45 to 48 %...not amazing but hey its improving. His morphology dropped though....from 5% to 2% :cry: which is by far our biggest problem. I feel like with morphology that low doing out IUI's is almost not worth it. I'm so bummed right now.


----------



## josephine3

Hi wilsey I was wondering where you were at these days!! you should join us on the team 2012pregnancy groups thread!! 

kitcat and skeet I did those tarot readings for you this morning!! Would you like me to post them on here or shall I pm you with them as they are sort of private to you xx

I might not get to type it all up tonight but they were very interesting! Some of it didnt make sense to me but it might to you! x


----------



## Wilsey

Hey Jo - flick me a link to the threads. I'm terrible at going looking for them!

Can't believe you are 12 weeks already - that has gone by so quickly (though sometimes it doens't feel like it in the early stages)!


----------



## josephine3

Oh its gone soooo fast!! really fast.. here's the linkhttp://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/818902-team-2012-baby-ladies-arriving-our-ttc-1-team-2012-find-your-friends-here.html:


----------



## josephine3

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-ttc-1-team-2012-find-your-friends-here.html: oops


----------



## kitcatbaby

Stick it on for everyone to see Jo :) I don't mind sharing at all... perhaps we can all decipher it together lol 
Thanks for taking the time to do it again hun that's so kind of you xx


----------



## skeet9924

You can stick mine on to Jo!! I'm pretty excited to see this :). Thanks so much for taking the time to do this :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

So since my possible ib spitting on Monday I decided to run a for fun poll to see when people think I should test .. I'm going to try to hold out for the most common day!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/875405-possible-ib-spotting-test.html


----------



## Bug222

Hey Jo... would you mind doing one for me when you get a chance???


----------



## karry1412

I was going to ask the same Jo if you have the time? I don't want hassling you though. I can't believe you're 12 weeks gone already!! How are you feeling? :hugs:

Hope to join you in your other thread very soon!!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

A tarot reading would be amazing!!! :)) your going to have a line JO! only if you have time and its not too much hassel of course! :) 
I SWITCHED THE NAME TODAY! We are officially Beans in our bellies by the end of 2012!


----------



## haj624

I'll jump on the line too Jo!!


----------



## haj624

Antsynewlywed said:


> A tarot reading would be amazing!!! :)) your going to have a line JO! only if you have time and its not too much hassel of course! :)
> I SWITCHED THE NAME TODAY! We are officially Beans in our bellies by the end of 2012!

I'm glad you chaged it looking at 2012 babies was making me anxious:dohh:


----------



## MrsMM24

YAY for the name change! Now.... getting to work to make it happen! Thanks ANTSY!!!


*AFM...* CD17/6DPO: Stalk my chart!! I'm not going to take my temp every day from here, just to ease my SS and nerves. But will track CM and CP.... still good with only water, exercise, prenatal, and folic acid! Trying to keep my focus. *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## skeet9924

woo hoo :happydance: yeah to name change...now the pressure doesnt feel so bad!!!

MRs mm--- are you dying to POAS yet??? 

AFM- more crankiness and a little more spotting today and some cramps...hope its not af playing an awful joke on me :(


----------



## Srbjbex

Hey Ladies - i dont post too much on this thread, but I always read and chart stalk on here! i just wanted to let you know that a couple of weeks ago I got my BFP. Still very cautious about it all after my mc in september, but I am hoping this one will stick!!!

I hope you all get your 2012 beans too!!


----------



## skeet9924

Srbjbex said:


> Hey Ladies - i dont post too much on this thread, but I always read and chart stalk on here! i just wanted to let you know that a couple of weeks ago I got my BFP. Still very cautious about it all after my mc in september, but I am hoping this one will stick!!!
> 
> I hope you all get your 2012 beans too!!

Congrats!!! Hope you have a healthy sticky bean!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

*SRB* CONGRATS!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!! 


*SKEET* nope, not even a little bit. I have been saddened alot by the BFNs and also, I have sooo much more to wait for, the date, the symbolism.... However, you know me, so you know, if it wasn't this month, YEAH, POAS would have kicked in.... I'm already testing early to capture a memorable date.


----------



## minni2906

SRB - Congrats!! Happy and Healthy 9 months!!

Loove the name change!! :happydance:

CD112 and counting. 5 days til gyn. :coffee:


----------



## OperationBbyO

Yarg!! I have to go in again for blood work next week. My hcg was down to 7 yesterday but I have to keep going back until it is 0. My poor little arm vein is so over all this poking!!! 

I am happy though that the MC happened naturally and we can go right back to the game plan because it was so early. CD4 today! Woo! 

And...I got to cover my gray hair! Hahaha (there is always a silver lining, even in super crappy things)


----------



## josephine3

Congrats srbjbex! I remember you! xx brilliant news! get over to the pregnancy groups thread!


----------



## Bug222

huge congrats srbjbex!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Srbjbex

josephine3 said:


> Congrats srbjbex! I remember you! xx brilliant news! get over to the pregnancy groups thread!

Thanks jo , see you there! :thumbup:


----------



## babyfeva

congrats!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Congrats to the new bfps!! It's getting hard to keep up with our thread now :) keep it up girls! 
AFM... 6dpo and all my pms symptoms have disappeared. Not sure if that means something or not but its a nice change to have no sore nipples or giant swollen boobs during this 2ww :)
Holding off on testing til Monday (af due on Thursday) not really feeling my usual obsessive need to poas so that's good! Who knows how long it will last though... ;)


----------



## skeet9924

MrsMM24 said:


> *SRB* CONGRATS!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!
> 
> 
> *SKEET* nope, not even a little bit. I have been saddened alot by the BFNs and also, I have sooo much more to wait for, the date, the symbolism.... However, you know me, so you know, if it wasn't this month, YEAH, POAS would have kicked in.... I'm already testing early to capture a memorable date.

Wow ! That's self restraint!! I was trying not to test until the 14th.. 2 days after af was due.. But now I'm getting all this spotting . Yesterday after oh and I dtd it was pretty heavy .. Then it just stopped ., now it's just the odd discoloration again .. I want to poas so bad because of my history I'm supposed to go see my ob immediately if I'm preg abd she will put me on supplements so I don't lose it.. Plus I have the history of ectopic .. So it all kind of freaks me out!


----------



## minni2906

My gyn just freaking canceled on me AGAIN! I'm furious. If they can't reschedule me for next week at a time where I don't have to rearrange my work schedule, AGAIN, I'm finding a new one! :growlmad:


----------



## josephine3

Lol Im totally going to have a tarot card line!! haha Im not expert tho!! Im only going by what the book says ad interpreting it!! Bug you're already pregnant lol!!! I was doing them to find out when the girlies would concieve/give birth!! I can do one tho but what would you like me to ask??

The others I can try but I dont really know you as well as kitcat or skeet. that may affect it also.. I will get round to typing up the readings I promise I dont know how detailed to do it - do u want all the card names and proper meanings or my interpretation?? Arrgghh lol. I will type it up soon promise promise!! Sorry you other girls might have to wait till after I move house - we moving in 2 weeks time!
Anyhows... I had my scan today!!! whooo! It was amazing!! I wont posts pics on this thread as I know it can get to you a bit when you're ttc and people post their pics etc but head on over to the 2012 pregnancy thread if you want to check them out https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...r-ttc-1-team-2012-find-your-friends-here.html 

Im sooo happy! 
:dust: to you all!!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

josephine3 said:


> Lol Im totally going to have a tarot card line!! haha Im not expert tho!! Im only going by what the book says ad interpreting it!! Bug you're already pregnant lol!!! I was doing them to find out when the girlies would concieve/give birth!! I can do one tho but what would you like me to ask??
> 
> The others I can try but I dont really know you as well as kitcat or skeet. that may affect it also.. I will get round to typing up the readings I promise I dont know how detailed to do it - do u want all the card names and proper meanings or my interpretation?? Arrgghh lol. I will type it up soon promise promise!! Sorry you other girls might have to wait till after I move house - we moving in 2 weeks time!
> Anyhows... I had my scan today!!! whooo! It was amazing!! I wont posts pics on this thread as I know it can get to you a bit when you're ttc and people post their pics etc but head on over to the 2012 pregnancy thread if you want to check them out https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...r-ttc-1-team-2012-find-your-friends-here.html
> 
> Im sooo happy!
> :dust: to you all!!!


Awww brilliant Jo so glad it went well! I'll take a peek at your scan pics over on the other thread ;) 
Don't worry about a huge explanation of the reading love just your interpretation will be fine :) no rush in putting it up either mate take your time!


----------



## skeet9924

Oh Jo!!!! Amazing pics!!!! Congratulations!! You must feel so much relief!!


----------



## haj624

Congrats Jo!! They're beautiful!!!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Gorgeous piccies Jo :) x


----------



## karry1412

MrsMM24 - 6DPO already! Wow! I have everything crossed for you!!

Srbjbex - Congratulations! Hope all goes well this time & you have a happy & healthy nine months :baby:

minni2906 - CD112?? WTF?? Good luck with the gyn & hope you get an actual appointment soon :hugs:

Jo - Absolutely no worries about the wait - take your time & good luck with the move. I know you don't know that much about me but anything you need to know, just ask :happydance: And I saw your pics - they're amazing!!!! :flower:

*AFM -* CD6 at the moment. AF has finally left so waiting to ov now. About 31 days left until testing.

Anyone doing anything nice this weekend?


----------



## skeet9924

Oh Kerry I've got a longish cycle too.. 32 is my average but it tends to go to the 60s atleast twice a year.. I find at the beginning of the cycle the countdown always sounds so long .. Then all of a sudden it's here!! 

Afm- still spotting but very scantly now.. Tested this morning :bfn: what. Waste of frer .. Now I'm going to wait until af is late.. Maybe I'll hold off until v day .. That will be 2 days late for my usual 32


----------



## kitcatbaby

skeet9924 said:


> Oh Kerry I've got a longish cycle too.. 32 is my average but it tends to go to the 60s atleast twice a year.. I find at the beginning of the cycle the countdown always sounds so long .. Then all of a sudden it's here!!
> 
> Afm- still spotting but very scantly now.. Tested this morning :bfn: what. Waste of frer .. Now I'm going to wait until af is late.. Maybe I'll hold off until v day .. That will be 2 days late for my usual 32

Sorry about that bfn skeet! You're not out yet though. Let us know if you test again :)
Think I'm going to do a cheeky test on Monday at 10 dpo.


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks kit!! I have some $ store brands I can use if I cave .. I used frer hoping it would pick something up early


----------



## kitcatbaby

Stick with the cheapies if you cave skeet, then you won't feel bad for wasting frer if its a stinky bfn. I've had a frer in my cupboard since November which I'm saving for if I get a squinter on a cheapy lol :)
Hope the next test is a bfp for both of us x


----------



## MrsMM24

*KITCAT* since November? You are exercising good restraint!:dust:


*SKEET* hoping that is just normal spotting in early preg.:dust:


*KARRY* I know.... I am moving right along,I hope to a BFP!!:dust:


*JO* Very cute scans!!!

:wave: Hi Ladies!!! How are we all holding up int o the weekend?:dust:


*AFM...* CD23/8DPO: Stalk my chart!! No tracking temp this weekend and beyond till AF or BFP!! Testing early in 3 days!! I hope you all have a wonderful weekend full of egg chasing :sex: and BFPS!!! Trying to keep my focus. *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## kitcatbaby

MrsMM24 said:


> *KITCAT* since November? You are exercising good restraint!:dust:
> 
> 
> *SKEET* hoping that is just normal spotting in early preg.:dust:
> 
> 
> *KARRY* I know.... I am moving right along,I hope to a BFP!!:dust:
> 
> 
> *JO* Very cute scans!!!
> 
> :wave: Hi Ladies!!! How are we all holding up int o the weekend?:dust:
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD23/8DPO: Stalk my chart!! No tracking temp this weekend and beyond till AF or BFP!! Testing early in 3 days!! I hope you all have a wonderful weekend full of egg chasing :sex: and BFPS!!! Trying to keep my focus. *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:

Mrsmm if I used a frer every time I tested early I think I would be bankrupt by now ;) 
We are testing together this month :) best of luck for both of you x


----------



## skeet9924

I'll probably test Monday with a cheapie!! Fx'd for a three of us!! So exciting we are testing around the same time!!! I'd be broke too if I always used frer!! Thank god got cheap tests!! 

Sending lots of :dust: for this weekend!!


----------



## karry1412

skeet9924 said:


> Oh Kerry I've got a longish cycle too.. 32 is my average but it tends to go to the 60s atleast twice a year.. I find at the beginning of the cycle the countdown always sounds so long .. Then all of a sudden it's here!!
> 
> Afm- still spotting but very scantly now.. Tested this morning :bfn: what. Waste of frer .. Now I'm going to wait until af is late.. Maybe I'll hold off until v day .. That will be 2 days late for my usual 32

I'm the same - can't resist testing but hate wasting the tests. I got a BFN last week & after I got over the disappointment all I could think was "well that was a waste of 7!"

Hope you get your BFP soon :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

If I don't get my bfp this month I'm going to buy a whole stash of Internet cheapies.. However I find if they are there I poas way more!! I usually try not to buy any tests until af is late.. The spotting this month did me in though


----------



## minni2906

karry1412 said:


> minni2906 - CD112?? WTF?? Good luck with the gyn & hope you get an actual appointment soon :hugs:
> 
> Anyone doing anything nice this weekend?

It is quite "WTF?!" hahaha. I scheduled myself with a new gyn, but the good news is I don't have to rearrange my schedule. She got me in on Monday, which is when my other appointment would have been!

No special weekend plans here, unless DH surprises me. :flower:


----------



## josephine3

aww thanks so much for all the well wishes and comments on the pics!! It was soooo surreal and weird.. totally crazy.. i cant stop smiling since! Right Im gonna get on tonight and type up those readings xxx


----------



## Babyfairy123

Hi ladies, BD to all! This month feelings little crazy but in a happy anxious way! Lts start by saying I have an average cycle of 34 days, for the past 3 months they have been day 40 to 44.. Last month PD jan 20- 27 the 28th hubby and I did the deed... According to my phone where I tract everything I ovulated on the 31st, that day I felt slight pain on my left side! The 6th of Feb my stomach felt achy, then on the 7th I spotted pinkish thinking my period was coming on which would make it a 19 day cycle:/! The 8th was a brown spotting and 9 nothing at all... Today is the 10th and I'm excited to find out but don't wanna get my hopes up being I have long cycles sometimes. I experienced a bloated feeling also burning sensation some type pointy stinks in my boobs, cravings for sugar, not sleepy but wanna lay down. My next period is not expected till march 4th: cycles past months- 36 35 36 40 12 43 46 42 (don't know what really to think)


----------



## josephine3

Right then...Kitcat here is your reading.. I was asking 'will kitcat fall pregnant and give birth to a baby?' So the answers relate to this question.

Card 1: 'The past and influence the past still has on your question' (this card mening is almost quoted as exact from my book as I couldnt believe it!!!) You have had anxiety and sleepless nights..Suffering that is for eventual good such as putting up with painful treatments in order to get better. Female health problems (!!)and possible guilt.

Card 2: 'Obstacles in your path' (I am not sure how this makes sense but maybe it does to you) Wealth and honor - possibly an inheritance, can be indicating marriage or a family tradition - maybe your family have a tradition they want you to stick to that you'd rather avoid??

Card 3: 'Influences working in your favour' There will be a great change in your life or something will be removed that you should have given up. You may not have any choice in this matter but it will ultimately work in your favour as the title says.

Card 4: 'Near future' You managed to get one of the best cards in the pack here!! Its called 'The world' and means completion of any task, rewards and success!! Hurrah! Battles are over - it also says the end of one cycle and the start of another.. (I of course thought cycle=ttc lol)

Card 5: 'Long term future' There may be rivalries or mistrust.. Losing touch with friends or relatives, and feelings of isolation. (Possibly as a result of having a baby..?? Maybe less hanging out with the same friends?? I like the sound of this combined with the success of the short term, I think your life may be changing direction)

Card 6: 'Eventual outcome in life' New potential will come to you, do not ignore new opportunities. A decision that will affect the rest of your life. This card is called 'Judgement' and also means that the other cards in the pack will be speeded up - so they will happen faster than you think! Which is great news!!

So, all in all, I couldnt get a time frame but I believe you will concieve in the near future as indicated by 'The world' - and also 'Judgement' where you have made the decision to have a baby - obviously a life changing one! However some friends may lose touch with you as a result of the pregnancy/birth and you will have to give something up in order to achieve your goal of a baby.

:flower:


----------



## skeet9924

Oh Jo!!! That sounds so promising for kit Kat.. And very interesting!! I'm looking forward to seeing what mine says!! Thanks do much Jo for doing this!!!


----------



## josephine3

Skeet here goes.. I was asking 'Will skeet concieve and carry a baby to term?'

Card 1: 'The past and the influence the past still has on your question' This way interesting as The Sun is a great card full of joy, however it was reversed, which means there may be some delays in achieving the full joy of the Sun. There may have been setbacks along the way. (I presume this is referring to your mcs)

Card 2: 'Obstacles in your path'  This card is number 3 in the pack, the Empress, which indicates harmony, childbirth and motherhood. It can also point to security, protection or domestic comfort.. however these things have been an obstacle to you. Or maybe it is that childbirth and motherhood are seen by you as an obstacle that you need to overcome. Maybe there are medical problems blocking your way right now?

Card 3: 'Influences working in your favour' This is someone sent to help you I believe, or maybe it is you!! It is a large, motherly woman with a cheerful demeanour and dark colouring. (Would love to know if this sounds like you!) She is sensible, kind hearted yet has a good head for business. She can also be moody but is very caring.

Card 4: 'Near Future' Balance between equally matched opponents. Friendship and a ally you can depend upon. A decision has to be made but there are no clues as to which direction to take. (Maybe you can depend on the large, motherly woman above - I feel she may be a nurse helping you make a decision on a route/process to proceed with ttc)

Card 5: 'Long - term future' Keyword is Choices.. again very similar to above - an important decision has to be made, but make it carefully as all is not as it seems. (My personal experience/advice - listen to medical staff but you do not always have to do as they advise, if it turns out to be medical related!! Consider and research your options carefully before proceeding)  Doorways of opportunity open but you will need intuition to know which one to go through.
Again I think this is about deciding a ttc route.

Card 6: 'Eventual outcome in your life' This was a strange outcome card. Direct confrontation of an opponent will not work, you need to be cunning! Like kitcat, you may have to sacrifice something in order to succeed at having a baby. It also says 'your efforts may not be whole-hearted' but Im not sure I believe that one!! 

So to sum up.. I must admit this was a strange reading as it was laid out to look at. Very unusual!! However I did get a time frame (This is the first times I have tried so it may not be accurate) and this says the events will occur within 7months. So fx'd for concieve within this time - or long before then, I hope Im wrong and you are pregnant right now hehe...
Also with the medical thing, obviously dont turn down treatments cos of me... just personally I have a lump in my breast that isnt cancerous or harmful in any way, it causes me no pain and has been there for so long I thought it was part of me!! When docs found it they wanted to operate and take it out, however I see no point when it is doing me no harm. I dont want the risk of the anaesthetic. I also researched and found out there are other natural ways of reducing its size. I guess Im saying dont take every word doctors say as gospel and they dont often offer more natural alternatives. Just when I saw 'All is not as it seems' this came to mind. I am hoping you have no problems at all!!

To both you girls do let me know if you enjoyed those and if any of it makes sense to you at all, and of course if any of it comes true!!


----------



## Babyfairy123

Hi ladies, BD to all! This month feelings little crazy but in a happy anxious way! Lts start by saying I have an average cycle of 34 days, for the past 3 months they have been day 40 to 44.. Last month PD jan 20- 27 the 28th hubby and I did the deed... According to my phone where I tract everything I ovulated on the 31st, that day I felt slight pain on my left side! The 6th of Feb my stomach felt achy, then on the 7th I spotted pinkish thinking my period was coming on which would make it a 19 day cycle:/! The 8th was a brown spotting and 9 nothing at all... Today is the 10th and I'm excited to find out but don't wanna get my hopes up being I have long cycles sometimes. I experienced a bloated feeling also burning sensation some type pointy stinks in my boobs, cravings for sugar, not sleepy but wanna lay down. My next period is not expected till march 4th: cycles past months- 36 35 36 40 12 43 46 42... Wondering


----------



## skeet9924

Wow that was really good Jo!! The large motherly woman would not be me.. But it could be 1 of 2 people .. The teacher I work really closely with sounds a lot like her, but it also sounds a bit like my ob!! As for card 1 that could be my mc.. But it could be some medical issues oh had!! I'm not sure what to think of the obstacles.. It really could be the motherhood thing!! It's odd because this kind of blends with the out come card.. I find sometimes I am completely wanting a baby, but sometimes I panic!! I also think the obstacle could be oh!! As much as he wants a baby he panics as well!! I can't even tell him when I'm ov'ing!! He says he wants a baby but would like it to happen when it happens.. I just jump him more around ov time!! 

Also, thanks about the advice medically.. Do you think it could also relate to something they are not doing that I believe they should be?? 

I appreciate this so much Jo!!! Thank you a million times :hugs: !!!!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Jo thanks a million for doing this! I'm honestly a little freaked out by how perfectly it relates to me :) especially card one with the female health problems and guilt... my mouth dropped open in surprise! So true! Great and very insightful reading Jo thanks a million :) x


----------



## kitcatbaby

kitcatbaby said:


> Jo thanks a million for doing this! I'm honestly a little freaked out by how perfectly it relates to me :) especially card one with the female health problems and guilt... my mouth dropped open in surprise! So true! Great and very insightful reading Jo thanks a million :) x

Forgot to add that this month is gails predicted bfp month :) I will flip out if I get a bfp this month after gails prediction and Jo doing this really positive reading x


----------



## josephine3

Skeet - Hmm not sure about the medical bit, maybe! Like I said it all seems to be about making choices and treatment is up to you at the end of the day, if you feel you want something maybe you should push for it.. Maybe this is where you cant confront directly? Maybe you will need to speak to other people and get second opinions and be 'cunning'. Or it could be your oh like you say sometimes we need to use cunning there espeically if he doesnt want to know 'directly' when you ovulate.

You are seeing a doctor for ttc advice at the moment then? How long have you been trying?

Im so glad you liked the reading I wasnt sure if it was a bit negative! Glad some of it makes sense to you xxx


----------



## josephine3

kitcat - glad you liked!! what do you think about the obstacle/family tradition or marriage part? That confused me a little. xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

Family tradition to me suggests the fact that my mum would not want me to have a baby yet as I'm too young in her eyes even though I'm older than she was when I was born! This makes a lot of sense as she doesn't know we are ttc. Marriage I'm really not sure as to what's happening there cos me and OH have been together almost 8years so I thought if he was going to ask he would have already done it if that makes sense :)
Honestly Jo its so weird how accurate it is! I love it :)


----------



## skeet9924

josephine3 said:


> Skeet - Hmm not sure about the medical bit, maybe! Like I said it all seems to be about making choices and treatment is up to you at the end of the day, if you feel you want something maybe you should push for it.. Maybe this is where you cant confront directly? Maybe you will need to speak to other people and get second opinions and be 'cunning'. Or it could be your oh like you say sometimes we need to use cunning there espeically if he doesnt want to know 'directly' when you ovulate.
> 
> You are seeing a doctor for ttc advice at the moment then? How long have you been trying?
> 
> Im so glad you liked the reading I wasnt sure if it was a bit negative! Glad some of it makes sense to you xxx

Lol Jo .. It is a bit negative, but to be honest it fits right in with my life right now.. Oh and I have had a whole string of awful luck in the past year. I've been trying for about a year now.. My ob is a very caring woman and had told me that I go right to see her if I fall preg again and she will put me on hormone supplements.. But they arent willing to start running tests or anything on me., I even asked her if she noticed anything out of the ordinary during my surgery and she seemed to think I was health and just unfortunate :( 

I really do appreciate the reading even if it was a bit neg.. But that just goes to show how good and dead on it was!!


----------



## josephine3

Ah yes that could be an obstacle if ur mum doesnt want u to ttc younger! How old are you btw?? (just nosing lol) I dont think its marriage for you but maybe a family member. Probly just the 'tradition' part. it was either or.

So glad you both enjoyed the readings and sooo happy you can relate them to you!! xx lots of luck and hugs xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

I'm 24 in august Jo :) remember we have the same birthday!


----------



## josephine3

oh yeah!! Im 26 in august tho im getting old lol x


----------



## skeet9924

You 2 are making me feel old!' im 29!! Dreaded 30 in November!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Oh skeet 29 is still young :) we are all a bunch of spring chickens lol


----------



## skeet9924

We are still young .. But hitting the 30 mark scares me for ttc!! My odds start to drop!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

To be honest I'm glad I started ttc young as if I had left it longer my health issues may have had a much bigger impact on my fertility! It's bad enough already. I definataly feel pressure though as most would say I am far too young :(


----------



## skeet9924

I dont think you are far to young. My best friend has 4 beautiful children right now and she is 29. She is finally finished having children after her fourth. Her husband and her have a great relationship, a great house, and an amazing family. She is an amazing mother!!! 

I wanted to have children young so that i have more energy to enjoy them!! I figure I can enjoy my life later when they are all older!!


----------



## anorak

I lost my bean on 7/2/12 at 5 weeks 4 days. TTC as soon as I can.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Most of my friends were done by age 29 and have 3 or 4 children. I'm 32 and just getting started. I do feel totally old but I have plenty of friends STILL having babies at 32. I sometimes wish life would have worked out differently and I could have started earlier, but I didn't meet the right guy until I was 30 and then that whole grad school/PhD thing makes having a family when young really hard anyway. 

I'm just glad I'm getting to start now. I know so many women academics who are 35 to 40 and still waiting for the "perfect" time to have a baby. Like tenure, or after the next book or whatever. I'm watching them all age out of being able to have kids and I hope they don't regret it. I'll gladly commit career suicide to have a family. :)


----------



## Wilsey

Skeet - did you think you had IB? When are you testing?

anorak - I'm so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

I don't know wilsey.. I'm spotting light brown here and there mixed in with cm.. However when ever oh and I bd.. It goes bright red for a bit.. No clotting or anything:shrug: my af is due tomorrow so I think I will test then.. My first pregnancy I bled everytime I had sex aswell .. So I have no clue.. I tested Friday morning and it was neg


----------



## skeet9924

Oh and I'm also getting af type cramps and back aches here and there.. I've had headaches off and on a week aswell


----------



## kitcatbaby

Hope this is it skeet :) update us after tomorrows test!


----------



## skeet9924

Will do.. Have to go to Walmart to pick up dog food.. I have a few $ store tests here debating on picking up frer


----------



## kitcatbaby

Lol perhaps get just one frer :) I stocked up on cheapies today so my frer in the cupboard doesn't tempt me lol 
Keep us posted hun x


----------



## skeet9924

I got 2 cause they were on sale :) .. I keep considering a dollar store one tonight..


----------



## kitcatbaby

Pee on that stick skeet :) 
I'm such a bad influence ;)


----------



## Wilsey

Can't wait to hear how it goes Skeet!! Best of luck x


----------



## skeet9924

lmao!! Well the $ store brand is more of a pee in that cup :haha: 

I'm going to see how the spotting goes..have to wait a few hours to hold in my pee!! I'll keep you girls posted!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Teehee cups at the ready. 3...2...1... peeeeeee ;)


----------



## skeet9924

Bfn on $ store brand


----------



## kitcatbaby

skeet9924 said:


> Bfn on $ store brand

:( sorry skeet hun!! Fxd the witch stays away and the next test is bfp x


----------



## skeet9924

I'm ok with it...with all this spotting i'm thinking it may not be a good pregnancy any ways if I am ...just sucks if I get af tomorrow now, cause that means I'd have a whole week of spotting, then af for Vday


----------



## kitcatbaby

:( I hope that's not the case love! My af is due on OH's birthday which sucks big time! Fxd she stays away for both of us x


----------



## skeet9924

Oh I hope so!!!! Thank Kit


----------



## KristinaKarma

Can I be added? Due to ovulate on Valentines, and AF is due on the 28th. Hopefully she doesn't rear her ugly face.


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies I woke up and no af yet.. But I chickened out and didn't test.. I remembered that I realized late last night I set my ticker for 31 days because my cycle usually is 30-32 days.. So I could be testing to early.. I might test tomorrow or hold off until valentines day like I originally planned :) I don't want the disappointment of bfn today :)


----------



## skeet9924

KristinaKarma said:


> Can I be added? Due to ovulate on Valentines, and AF is due on the 28th. Hopefully she doesn't rear her ugly face.

Welcome kristina!! You will find a lot of supportive women on this thread :) good luck this month and lots of :dust: your way!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

I tested bfn this morning at 9dpo but still early so no surprise really :)


----------



## skeet9924

Boo that sucks kitcat! Hopefully in a couple more days.. When do u plan on testing next?


----------



## josephine3

Ooh getting excited for you ladies!! I hope the next few days bring some positive news!! :dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Jo!! Fingers crossed for both of us :)


----------



## kitcatbaby

Skeet I'll probably leave it till Tuesday now to test again... unless I get af before then that is.


----------



## skeet9924

Hmm I'm debating between tomorrow or tues!! I probably won't be able to wait until tues.. But a vday bfp would be good!! Im regretting not testing this morning now lol


----------



## kitcatbaby

I'm thinking val day would be nice and memorable as would be the 15th cos its my lovely OH's birthday :) all very symbolic lol and its the dreaded 1 year ttc mark if this is another bfn :( the pressure is on now!


----------



## KristinaKarma

skeet9924 said:


> KristinaKarma said:
> 
> 
> Can I be added? Due to ovulate on Valentines, and AF is due on the 28th. Hopefully she doesn't rear her ugly face.
> 
> Welcome kristina!! You will find a lot of supportive women on this thread :) good luck this month and lots of :dust: your way!!Click to expand...

Thank you. =). How long have you been TTC? This is our first month trying, but we've been NTNP since we got married a year ago. Any words of wisdom?


----------



## skeet9924

I wish I had some advice.. I've been ttc for about a year now .. I don't temp or opk.. Its kind of pointless for me since oh isn't hone much during the week.. I'd be so heart broken to find out I ovulate while he is gone .. So I just bd as much as possible:) 

The only advice I have is to try and not let ttc take the fun out of sex.. Good luck!!


----------



## MrsMM24

*KITCAT* I too chickened out like SKEET and am likely to test tomorrow.... FXD!:dust: 


*SKEET9924* I sure hope you had some late IB and you will be getting a bFP along with KITCAT and me!!:dust:


:wave: Hi Ladies!:dust:


*AFM...* CD26/11DPO: Stalk my chart!! No tracking temp, just waiting on AF or BFP!! Was testing early today, but lost the nerve!! I am not feeling as hopeful, I have little to no symptoms really, but, you never know.... Trying to keep my focus. *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## skeet9924

It would be so amazing if we all got out bfp!!'


----------



## paula181

:hi: ladies can i join in with you in getting BFP this year :flower:
Good luck to you all still trying :dust::dust:

xx

***EDIT - Sorry i didnt realise this was for ladies Trying for their 1st  ***


----------



## josephine3

Ok ladies, lets get this straight lol. I am not a professional tarot reader and nor do I claim to be!! :haha: Im now getting pm's asking for tarot readings and whilst I wish I could do them all and had the time I really dont have!! Im moving out in a few weeks and really have to crack on with getting organised - also I probly wont have the internet at my new place, at least for a while so its going to be hard to keep up with you all :(

Also, I feel I know skeet and kitcat fairly well after being on this thread with them for around a year!! I could really focus on the person I was reading for. I cant just do a tarot reading off of someone's username!! Probly the only other person I would know well enough is Mrs MM!!
I know all you ladies deserve one tho and I feel awful Im not going to be able to fulfill!! sorry :(
I will try my best after we get back online after the move to keep up and get to know you all a bit better so I can do a few more xxxx

Edited to add: I bet I could do ansty as well as mrs mm! x


----------



## kitcatbaby

skeet9924 said:


> It would be so amazing if we all got out bfp!!'

I would be so freaked if we all did! It will be awesome!! I thought I might've seen a shadow of a line on this mornings test but I spent 10 minutes staring at it from all angles and ended up throwing it out in frustration. I'm really feeling the need to bring out my frer for fmu testing tomorrow... what do you think ladies? To frer or not to frer?!


----------



## likeaustralia

Just popping in to say good luck to all the Valentine's Day testers on this thread! :)


----------



## karry1412

minni2906 - How did your appointment go today?

skeet9924 - I agree - I'd rather have kids now (28) & be able to enjoy them fully & be able to do things with them & then relax & spend time with DH (& hopefully grandkids!) later in life. Fingers crossed it works out that way for us both!

anorak - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs::hugs:

KristinaKarma - Welcome! :wave: Valentines sounds like the perfect day to ovulate!! :happydance:

Jo - Sorry hun. I didn't mean to pressure you. Good work on the readings for the girls - they were really interesting :thumbup:


----------



## josephine3

Aww thats ok karry dont worry I just didnt realise everyone would want one lol!! I just dont feel like I can do them 'just like that' without the feeling of connection with the person who they're for. I promise if I have time after the move I'll sort you one out!! 

Good luck to all those testing soon and fx'd those bfns turn into bfps before too long!!


----------



## josephine3

Aww thats ok karry dont worry I just didnt realise everyone would want one lol!! I just dont feel like I can do them 'just like that' without the feeling of connection with the person who they're for. I promise if I have time after the move I'll sort you one out!! 

Good luck to all those testing soon and fx'd those bfns turn into bfps before too long!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

paula181 said:


> :hi: ladies can i join in with you in getting BFP this year :flower:
> Good luck to you all still trying :dust::dust:
> 
> xx
> 
> ***EDIT - Sorry i didnt realise this was for ladies Trying for their 1st  ***

Not at all hun! I know a few ladies on the thread are trying for number 2 so you are more than welcome!!


----------



## aw1792

Yay!!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

MrsMM24 said:


> *KITCAT* I too chickened out like SKEET and am likely to test tomorrow.... FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *SKEET9924* I sure hope you had some late IB and you will be getting a bFP along with KITCAT and me!!:dust:
> 
> 
> :wave: Hi Ladies!:dust:
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD26/11DPO: Stalk my chart!! No tracking temp, just waiting on AF or BFP!! Was testing early today, but lost the nerve!! I am not feeling as hopeful, I have little to no symptoms really, but, you never know.... Trying to keep my focus. *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:

Good luck for tomorrow lovely lady! I've got a good feeling about February!! Only time will tell... 

AFM... Trying to restrain myself from digging out the FRER after a shadow on an IC this morning. It was so faint I drove myself mental staring at it under different lights lol 
I eventually decided if I couldn't see it without tiliting into the light then it is not a proper line... i'm thinking it was probably an evap. Will be continuing to test with my ICs until I get a bfp or AF. Wish me luck!!


----------



## skeet9924

ohh maybe it is a hint of a line!!! I'm using my frer tomorrow morning...I'm actually nervous about it...I might chicken out again!! I would love a bfp on vday but afraid of a bfn on vday!!


----------



## Too_Much

Tried everything this cycle and have been soo positive

started spotted yesterday :((((((((((

hoping its implantation bleeding??

so worried but not giving up hope!! this could still be it

pray, pray, pray!


----------



## skeet9924

Well another bfn.. Still no af.. Maybe spotting was af :shrug: I'm going to order some ic and wait a week.. If she doesn't show or if I get guaranteed preg signs as I don't really have any.. I'll test the


----------



## kitcatbaby

Aww no sorry skeet :( hope af stays away. I haven't tested yet but not feeling hopeful I feel like af is coming. Not going to bother wasting my frer I'm just going to do an IC. Will update when its done.


----------



## kitcatbaby

Bfn...


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks kit Kat.. Im kind of dissappounted I wasted my frer :( good luck!! 

I don't know if I should count my spotting as af or not :shrug:


----------



## MrsMM24

*KITCAT* Sorry that you got a BFN, but no :af: means you still have a chance! I hope we *all* get these BFPs in the next week! True true Bump Buddies!*SKEET9924*


*LIKEAUSTRALIA* How are you doing, Mrs. Preggars!!! I love it!! How are things?


*TOOMUCH* I'm Praying Hun!:dust::dust::dust:


Hi Ladies, :wave: Happy Valentine's Day!!!


*AFM...* CD27/12DPO: Stalk my chart!! No tracking temp, just waiting on AF or BFP!! Well, I did go home and test last night, BFN, but I knew it was early, was just trying to capture the date prior to Valentine's day or Our angel's Ddate. I am now, just waiting. AF is due on Saturday..... Although we had focus, we will not be getting a BFP before our angel's due date, 2.15.12. Now we will try to get our 2012 delivery so March and April are our chances before we need to re-evaluate and plan accordingly. I hope you all enjoy your Valentine's Day no matter what you are doing:dust:


----------



## babyfeva

Sorry for the bfn's skeet and kitcatbaby, you're still not out yet. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you guys. :)

Happy Valentines Day everyone!!!


----------



## skeet9924

kitcatbaby said:


> Bfn...

So sorry hun :hugs: Hopefully we get some answers soon!!


----------



## josephine3

Aww no guys! ur not out till af shows tho! what cd are you both now?


----------



## haj624

Happy Valentines Day Ladies!!

I hope everyone gets to baby making tonight!! 
AFM: I'm on CD 12. I have a follicle check with my doctor tonight. Fingers crossed that he gives me the go ahead to do my HCG shot tonight and IUI tomorrow!!


----------



## skeet9924

I'm cd 34.. Of usually 32 cycle..

Good luck haj


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Things are updated :) 

goooooood luck ladies who are testing.

So sorry anorak :hugs:

welcome newbies :)) 

Jo- your so stinkin cute lol!


----------



## kitcatbaby

josephine3 said:


> Aww no guys! ur not out till af shows tho! what cd are you both now?

Jo I'm cd 29 but my cycles vary a bit. I'm 11dpo so af is due for me tomorrow or Thursday... we will see what happens!


----------



## kitcatbaby

No sign of af yet today... Fxd she stays away :)


----------



## vickytoria88

Haven't had chance to look back but have we had any valentines bfp's????

Congratulations to all the new bfp's since I last looked!!

AFM I'm now 22 weeks and 5 days pregnant. All going well, babys proper bouncing around today. Probably more active ask worker two long days and am now enjoying a rest.

Any news here?


----------



## skeet9924

No sign of af for me yet ether!


----------



## Satine

please add me to the list :)

AF hasn't arrived yet, did a test this morning and got BFN but it may be too early yet I am 13dpo...


----------



## josephine3

Ooooh no af's for u both!!! hmm whats going on I wonder where are those bfp's hiding!!! when are you testing again?!

Antsy - me?? cute?? are u mad lol x


----------



## josephine3

Also cannot believe its been 73 days since I found out Im pregnant. Seems like only yesterday. Time is going so fast I feel I havent had chance to stop and enjoy it!


----------



## haj624

Good Morning Ladies,

I went for my follicle check last night and had a total of 6!!! One of them were too small though so I have 5 good ones. I got my trigger shot last night and my doctor suggested we do a double IUI so I have my first IUI tonight and my second tomorrow. Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

*HAJ* YAY! for the trigger!:dust:


*KITCAT* FXD!! I hope AF stays far away! :dust:


*SKEET9924* FXD! I hope AF stays far away!:dust:


*AFM...* CD28/13DPO: Well, I tested today, in honor of our Angel. BFN. I took my temp as well, it is still about 98.64, but.... I am feeling AF symptoms, including the achy bbs. I am not as hopeful but will continue to track symptoms until AF arrives. AF is due on Saturday..... today has started off hard, as I knew it would. I am now working towards a new TTC focus. Sad day for me today, so I apologize if I am not on as much as you all may have gotten accustomed to. I hope you all enjoyed your Valentine's Day!:dust:


----------



## haj624

MrsMM24 said:


> *HAJ* YAY! for the trigger!:dust:
> 
> 
> *KITCAT* FXD!! I hope AF stays far away! :dust:
> 
> 
> *SKEET9924* FXD! I hope AF stays far away!:dust:
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD28/13DPO: Well, I tested today, in honor of our Angel. BFN. I took my temp as well, it is still about 98.64, but.... I am feeling AF symptoms, including the achy bbs. I am not as hopeful but will continue to track symptoms until AF arrives. AF is due on Saturday..... today has started off hard, as I knew it would. I am now working towards a new TTC focus. Sad day for me today, so I apologize if I am not on as much as you all may have gotten accustomed to. I hope you all enjoyed your Valentine's Day!:dust:

Thanks hun!! Keep your head up, you're not out till the witch arrives. Achey bbs can very well be a sign of a bfp to come. My thoughts are with you!


----------



## babyfeva

Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs.MM- I will be thinking of you today.


----------



## kitcatbaby

I'm out girls. Af got me. Lots of pain but very light bleeding :( 1 year ttc. I've had enough x


----------



## babyfeva

kitcatbaby- I'm so sorry to hear about AF. I know it's disheartening but please try and stay positive and keep trying.


----------



## skeet9924

Oh kitkat.., sending big hugs!!!!! Now that you have hit the 1 year mark are you going to contact your dr? 

Mrsmm... Good luck!! You are not out until af shows!!

Haj: yeah for trigger!!!! Good luck!!


----------



## dizzydoll

Hi guys, sorry I've not been active in this thread since the start really but I thought you might like to update the list to add another bfp :)

:dust: to everyone else!!


----------



## karry1412

Jo - No worries! I look forward to it & hopefully we'll get to know each other better in the mean time :) How's the move going? I can't believe you're 73 days gone either!! I still remember you announcing your BFP :happydance:

kitcatbaby - I do the exact same thing when I test. Every one so far has been a stark white negative but I also try tilt them under the light, squint, stand on one leg... :haha: I am so so sorry AF got you. I had my fingers crossed on one hand for you & the other for Skeet (& toes for MrsMM!). Hopefully March will be our month :flower:

Too_Much - I hope it is IB! Any update?

MrsMM24 - As I said on the other threads, I'm so sorry you didn't get your BFP in time but I hope it still shows up this cycle. I know how much you wanted it by today :hugs:

haj624 - Third times a charm to good luck again!! :haha:

*AFM -* CD11 & 26 days until testing. I should be ov next week & I can't wait! I feel so relaxed & positive this cycle so I hope that continues! :happydance:


----------



## karry1412

DIZZY?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! BFP?!?!?!?!?!?!?! Congratulations!! I'm so thrilled for you! I hope you have such a happy & healthy nine months!! :baby:


----------



## haj624

skeet9924 said:


> Oh kitkat.., sending big hugs!!!!! Now that you have hit the 1 year mark are you going to contact your dr?
> 
> Mrsmm... Good luck!! You are not out until af shows!!
> 
> Haj: yeah for trigger!!!! Good luck!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:



karry1412 said:


> Jo - No worries! I look forward to it & hopefully we'll get to know each other better in the mean time :) How's the move going? I can't believe you're 73 days gone either!! I still remember you announcing your BFP :happydance:
> 
> kitcatbaby - I do the exact same thing when I test. Every one so far has been a stark white negative but I also try tilt them under the light, squint, stand on one leg... :haha: I am so so sorry AF got you. I had my fingers crossed on one hand for you & the other for Skeet (& toes for MrsMM!). Hopefully March will be our month :flower:
> 
> Too_Much - I hope it is IB! Any update?
> 
> MrsMM24 - As I said on the other threads, I'm so sorry you didn't get your BFP in time but I hope it still shows up this cycle. I know how much you wanted it by today :hugs:
> 
> haj624 - Third times a charm to good luck again!! :haha:
> 
> *AFM -* CD11 & 26 days until testing. I should be ov next week & I can't wait! I feel so relaxed & positive this cycle so I hope that continues! :happydance:


Well its my 2nd and 3rd IUI all together lol but hopefully the third one tomorrow is what brings me my BFP!! Baby Dust to everyone!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

skeet9924 said:


> Oh kitkat.., sending big hugs!!!!! Now that you have hit the 1 year mark are you going to contact your dr?
> 
> Mrsmm... Good luck!! You are not out until af shows!!
> 
> Haj: yeah for trigger!!!! Good luck!!

I'm already under a FS skeet :) they gave me my lap earlier this month and we are waiting for OHs SA results at the moment. He's seeing me again in July :) 
I'm not going to give up til I get my little bean!


----------



## kitcatbaby

@babyfeva and @karry1412... thank you for your kind words girls. I won't give up! Just taking it hard this month I think. Love the support from this thread!


----------



## skeet9924

kitcatbaby said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Oh kitkat.., sending big hugs!!!!! Now that you have hit the 1 year mark are you going to contact your dr?
> 
> Mrsmm... Good luck!! You are not out until af shows!!
> 
> Haj: yeah for trigger!!!! Good luck!!
> 
> I'm already under a FS skeet :) they gave me my lap earlier this month and we are waiting for OHs SA results at the moment. He's seeing me again in July :)
> I'm not going to give up til I get my little bean!Click to expand...

I'm glad your under the care of a fs.. I do believe you will get your bfp..even Jo tarot reading thinks so :)


----------



## kitcatbaby

Thanks a million skeet :) 
Would you mind if I added you to my ttc buddies in my siggy? You've been so supportive this cycle :) I'm buds with mrsmm24 aswell and we seem to have somewhat similar cycles.


----------



## raventtc

okay ladies i have a question- 

well i now offically don't know when i ov'd, i am on cd33 today. I tested and got a bfn so then i was thinking that i heard you can get a + ovulation test if your preg? so i dip a test stick in the same cup and got a def + more of a + then i have ever seen using these things....so now i am really confused and wondering wth???? i have had cycles that were 40 days long and had short one 20 days long...i have different app's i use and one said i ov'd on the 1/31 but i got a + (at least i thought) on 1/25 crazy right.

I have offically decided that i need to start temping since just using opk isn't working out for me!


----------



## skeet9924

kitcatbaby said:


> Thanks a million skeet :)
> Would you mind if I added you to my ttc buddies in my siggy? You've been so supportive this cycle :) I'm buds with mrsmm24 aswell and we seem to have somewhat similar cycles.

I would love to be your ttc buddy!!!! That means so much to me!!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Woohoo a brand new ttc buddy :) 
Any luck for you today hun? Are you going to test again or count your spotting as AF?


----------



## kitcatbaby

MrsMM24 said:


> *HAJ* YAY! for the trigger!:dust:
> 
> 
> *KITCAT* FXD!! I hope AF stays far away! :dust:
> 
> 
> *SKEET9924* FXD! I hope AF stays far away!:dust:
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD28/13DPO: Well, I tested today, in honor of our Angel. BFN. I took my temp as well, it is still about 98.64, but.... I am feeling AF symptoms, including the achy bbs. I am not as hopeful but will continue to track symptoms until AF arrives. AF is due on Saturday..... today has started off hard, as I knew it would. I am now working towards a new TTC focus. Sad day for me today, so I apologize if I am not on as much as you all may have gotten accustomed to. I hope you all enjoyed your Valentine's Day!:dust:

Aw darling sorry you didn't see that bfp today :( 
I hope that you are coping ok with the sadness of today. I'm thinking of you and your little family more than ever! Lots of love x


----------



## MrsC_Est1127

I would love to be added to the list:)


----------



## josephine3

Sorry about the bfn Mrs MM. Thinking of you and your angel xx


----------



## RAFwife

Can I join ladies?
On cycle 5 now, my goal has recently changed from having our baby in 2012 to conceiving our baby in 2012...I'm hoping this is much more realistic and will definitely happen :)
I've been reading through a lot of these comments - huge congrats to those who have their bfps, and fingers and toes crossed for everyone else :dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Well got my ic's today.. It was bfn.. No surprise there!! If af isn't here by the weekend in counting last weeks spotting as af


----------



## xopiinkiieox

AF was due for me on Sunday...tested Friday with a BFN and yesterday with a BFN. Have sore BBs, and did have cramping, but it's faded now. Haven't even so much as spotted this month...have no idea what's going on. 

Why are bodies so annoying, unreliable, and confusing?! Aaaagh! :growlmad:


----------



## skeet9924

xopiinkiieox said:


> AF was due for me on Sunday...tested Friday with a BFN and yesterday with a BFN. Have sore BBs, and did have cramping, but it's faded now. Haven't even so much as spotted this month...have no idea what's going on.
> 
> Why are bodies so annoying, unreliable, and confusing?! Aaaagh! :growlmad:

I couldn't agree more!!! Life was so easy when I was on bc.. My period came when it should .. No guessing nothing..!! I've had period cramps for 1.5 weeks and bloating for the past few days


----------



## Too_Much

Originally Posted by RAFwife
Can I join ladies?
On cycle 5 now, my goal has recently changed from having our baby in 2012 to conceiving our baby in 2012...I'm hoping this is much more realistic and will definitely happen 
I've been reading through a lot of these comments - huge congrats to those who have their bfps, and fingers and toes crossed for everyone else 


me too, just got my p's this week sooo sad :((

and switched to conceiving in 2012 too!

cycle #4 to start...
finding this so hard, but sooo good to have support from all the ladies in this forum :)


----------



## Too_Much

:wacko:


----------



## karry1412

haj624 - Well you know what they say - third times a charm! :thumbup:

kitcatbaby - I think everyone has a hard month every now & again. It must be especially hard hitting the year mark. I know it'll happen for you soon :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

*HAJ624* I hope that your IUI goes well today Hun, and thanks for the kind words yesterday.:dust:


*BABYFEVA* Thanks for your thoughts yesterday, it means alot and helped me to re-focus...:flower::dust:


*KITCAT* SKEET is going to be a great TTC Buddy and even better Bump buddy! So sorry that AF snuck in, I know TTC is hard, I am on 30+ cycles, but don't give up Hun, your BFP is out there, hoepfully sooner rather than later! Thanks so much for your kind words, my family and I appreciate it greatly!:dust:


*SKEET* Thanks so much for your words, I am so happy your ICs came. I also hope that you are just waiting for a later BFP... :dust:


*KARRY* Thanks Hun! I am beyond appreciative for your kindness!:flower::dust:


*JO* Thanks so much Hun! I needed the hugs and thoughts yesterday!


*DIZZYDOLL* CONGRATS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!! :happydance:


*RAVEN* temping will be a good thing, make sure to sign up for Fertilityfriend so you can chart easier and post so we can stalk! You can sign up free by clicking on my chart!:dust:


*AFM...* CD29/14DPO: After a very hard and difficult day, I am back with a new goal. Our Angel's date has now passed, we conceived in May, so we are hoping now to have a dark pink sticky BFP by May! I am feeling AF symptoms, including the achy bbs but more cramping, AF is due in 2 days, there is still a chance for a late BFP, however, I am doubtful of that today. Just hoping not to have a cycle like the last which was well over 40 days. I am still a little sad, but my dedication is holding me higher than I was yesterday. I am now working towards a new TTC focus. Thank you ladies that said a prayer, had me in your thoughts, and left me kind words:flower::dust:

Oh, my last post yesterday was #3000!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks mrsmm!! Called my ob today she wants me to go in for a Beta test.. She said everything points towards pregnancy, but if not she may want me to come in for more tests just to be on the safe side


----------



## haj624

Good Morning ladies!! Ok I have a question and I need honest opinions even if they're not what i want to hear

So I had my HCG trigger shot on Tuesday at 6:30 P.M. I had my IUI at about 6:00 P.M. last night. My doctor had said we could do another one this morning at 10:30am (right now) but of course my dh who is a cop in the city got called into work. I've read that most women don't ovulate until 36 hours after the shot. So my question is if we did the IUI at 24 hrs post trigger and I didn't ovulate for another 12 hours give or take (assuming thats when I ovulated) would I still have a shot? I have been googling like a crazy woman this morning and have been getting all different answers about how long washed sperm lives.

Somebody give me an answer before I make myself crazy


----------



## raventtc

MrsMM24-
thanks for the advice i will make sure to post my chart from ff as soon as i get it started!!

:dust:


----------



## karry1412

MrsMM24 - I really feel for you hun. I just want you to know I'm thinking of you. I hope you're doing ok :hugs:


----------



## kitcatbaby

skeet9924 said:


> Thanks mrsmm!! Called my ob today she wants me to go in for a Beta test.. She said everything points towards pregnancy, but if not she may want me to come in for more tests just to be on the safe side

All sounds good skeet :) I really hope your beta comes back with lots of high numbers! If its not pregnancy I just can't think what else it could be... keep us listed and I'll be keeping my fingers crossed x


----------



## minni2906

Saw my gyn Monday:
No REAL answers yet, but we're getting there! She did say it's not normal for me to have gotten AF back for one cycle and then have it disappear again. So she is running some blood work. She's testing for everything, and she did mention PCOS is a possibility. I'm REALLY hopeful that PCOS isn't the case.

She has started me on Prometrium, which is basically progesterone. Once I've finished taking it, I should start a cycle! Woohoo!

I'm so excited at the thought of having a cycle again!! Most people hate AF, but right now I'm thinking "BRING IT ON!"


----------



## skeet9924

kitcatbaby said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks mrsmm!! Called my ob today she wants me to go in for a Beta test.. She said everything points towards pregnancy, but if not she may want me to come in for more tests just to be on the safe side
> 
> All sounds good skeet :) I really hope your beta comes back with lots of high numbers! If its not pregnancy I just can't think what else it could be... keep us listed and I'll be keeping my fingers crossed xClick to expand...

I hope it does too.. Oh just told me if I'm not pregnant this time he thinks I should go back on bc :cry: he thinks we have too much stress on our plate right now and we should take a break for a while... I'm already having a hard time this week as is been a year since we lost out first one!!


----------



## josephine3

Aww sorry af got you kitcat :( poop. Hoping our test brings some good results skeet, Im sorry if its a daft question, but whats a beta test??


----------



## skeet9924

its my HCG levels..its called an HCG Beta test


----------



## kitcatbaby

Sometimes I hate being a woman... we are supposed to be in tune with our bodies but sometimes I swear I haven't got a clue what's going on in there. I've got af bang on time pretty normal amount of flow etc but my boobs are gigantic and killing me... usually they go down when af arrives. Why can't my body just behave the same why every cycle?! At least that way I would have a bit of a clue if something was different :( 
Rant over! Sorry girls


----------



## skeet9924

No worries kitcat I'm feeling the exact same way!!! I really want to count last week as af but I don't feel like it!! My boobs are sore like pre af.. I'm getting af type cramps and acne!!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

skeet9924 said:


> No worries kitcat I'm feeling the exact same way!!! I really want to count last week as af but I don't feel like it!! My boobs are sore like pre af.. I'm getting af type cramps and acne!!!

=( it's utter rubbish isn't it!? why can't our bodies behave themselves?! Do you ever want to just give up?


----------



## skeet9924

I do!! Actually with all the issues I have ttc .. I often wonder if I'm meant to conceive.. I found out today that I have more issues on top of the a- blood and high risk of mc or ectopic.. I'm not really sure what it is but it has something to do with the antibodies in my blood .. It starts with a h and is a big word .. They said they would discuss it with me more when I go in next she just briefly told me about it on the phone.. But she did say it would mean even more blood work and monitoring :( 

That's part of the reason oh wants to stop ttc .. All of my losses have been hard in him aswell


----------



## kitcatbaby

:( its not fair hun! I hope your medical issues don't stand in the way of having a family hun! I also have quite a bit of medical history which could be playing a part in my ttc difficulties but I try not to think about it too much it just depresses me. When will you get more bloods done then skeet?


----------



## skeet9924

well I got my bloods done today..I should get results tomorrow...if its neg I will probably have to go in a see her...find out why i'm having cramps, the spotting last week and missing af


----------



## kitcatbaby

:( keep us posted tomorrow. I really hope its good news x


----------



## skeet9924

I will for sure.. Hopefully they call me early afternoon.. I'll call by 4 if I haven't heard from them..thank you so much for the support :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

*SKEET* stopping in to see the results!???? FXD!:dust::dust:


*MINNI* soooo loving your attitude of BRING IT ON!!! I am soo pumped for you to be getting answers and starting a cycle to TTC!!!:dust:


:wave: KITCAT and ladies!!!!


*AFM...* CD30/15DPO: Well, I have not tested again, and won't until I am at least one day late, that would be Sunday. I did take my temp a couple times after I committed to stopping, because I was testing. Not really SS either, just noticing anything that is hard to ignore, which is nothing. Cramping has subsided alot and the achey bbs has also. I am still charting and you are welcome to STALK it! I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend planned, that is filled with BFP testing, BFP :sex:, OV preparations, or just a plain excellent weekend!:dust:


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies if I had a temp jump this morning does that mean I ovulated yesterday? I should have because of my HCG shot.


----------



## kitcatbaby

MrsMM24 said:


> *SKEET* stopping in to see the results!???? FXD!:dust::dust:
> 
> 
> *MINNI* soooo loving your attitude of BRING IT ON!!! I am soo pumped for you to be getting answers and starting a cycle to TTC!!!:dust:
> 
> 
> :wave: KITCAT and ladies!!!!
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD30/15DPO: Well, I have not tested again, and won't until I am at least one day late, that would be Sunday. I did take my temp a couple times after I committed to stopping, because I was testing. Not really SS either, just noticing anything that is hard to ignore, which is nothing. Cramping has subsided alot and the achey bbs has also. I am still charting and you are welcome to STALK it! I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend planned, that is filled with BFP testing, BFP :sex:, OV preparations, or just a plain excellent weekend!:dust:

Thanks mrsmm :) I hate this time in my cycle cos there's nothing to look forwards to or prepare for. Ov is weeks away and all I have for company is the stinky witch lol 
Hope to see a bfp from you soon :)


----------



## DBZ34

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies if I had a temp jump this morning does that mean I ovulated yesterday? I should have because of my HCG shot.

I suppose it depends on how high the jump was. But, I would say yes. Especially since you had the shot....


----------



## haj624

DBZ34 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies if I had a temp jump this morning does that mean I ovulated yesterday? I should have because of my HCG shot.
> 
> I suppose it depends on how high the jump was. But, I would say yes. Especially since you had the shot....Click to expand...

It went up .35


----------



## DBZ34

haj624 said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies if I had a temp jump this morning does that mean I ovulated yesterday? I should have because of my HCG shot.
> 
> I suppose it depends on how high the jump was. But, I would say yes. Especially since you had the shot....Click to expand...
> 
> It went up .35Click to expand...

Then yes! :) I can't wait to hear how it goes for you!! :)


----------



## haj624

DBZ34 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies if I had a temp jump this morning does that mean I ovulated yesterday? I should have because of my HCG shot.
> 
> I suppose it depends on how high the jump was. But, I would say yes. Especially since you had the shot....Click to expand...
> 
> It went up .35Click to expand...
> 
> Then yes! :) I can't wait to hear how it goes for you!! :)Click to expand...

Thanks!! What is going on with you??


----------



## skeet9924

I will update you ladies as soon as I figure out what my results are :)


----------



## DBZ34

Not much. Still waiting to ov, but I'm hopeful it'll happen within the next couple of days. I've got some watery/EWCM and a dip in temps, so maybe today, maybe tomorrow. Maybe CD16... But the not knowing is getting a little bit stressful, so despite DH's opposition, I'm definitely picking up some OPKs online next month....


----------



## haj624

DBZ34 said:


> Not much. Still waiting to ov, but I'm hopeful it'll happen within the next couple of days. I've got some watery/EWCM and a dip in temps, so maybe today, maybe tomorrow. Maybe CD16... But the not knowing is getting a little bit stressful, so despite DH's opposition, I'm definitely picking up some OPKs online next month....

well fingers crossed you o soon. then we can both treck through the tww!!


----------



## skeet9924

Well results were neg.. I'm just going to say that spotting was af and move on :cry: hopefully oh will change his mind and I'll still get a chance to be part of baby in my belly by 2012


----------



## minni2906

MrsMM24 said:


> *SKEET* stopping in to see the results!???? FXD!:dust::dust:
> 
> 
> *MINNI* soooo loving your attitude of BRING IT ON!!! I am soo pumped for you to be getting answers and starting a cycle to TTC!!!:dust:
> 
> 
> :wave: KITCAT and ladies!!!!
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD30/15DPO: Well, I have not tested again, and won't until I am at least one day late, that would be Sunday. I did take my temp a couple times after I committed to stopping, because I was testing. Not really SS either, just noticing anything that is hard to ignore, which is nothing. Cramping has subsided alot and the achey bbs has also. I am still charting and you are welcome to STALK it! I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend planned, that is filled with BFP testing, BFP :sex:, OV preparations, or just a plain excellent weekend!:dust:

Thanks, MrsMM! I am so ready for this!

Day 2 of 10 taking prometrium. :thumbup: I kinda wish this would go faster. But, all in due time. :flower:


----------



## Wilsey

Sorry skeet :( :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## josephine3

awww sorry skeet xxxx :(
minni - whats prometrium??


----------



## kitcatbaby

Sorry skeet :( 
I hope you and OH can work through this and continue ttc. I know that personally me and my OH are finding it particularly difficult ttc right now and we often talk about taking a break and just NTNP for a while to take the pressure off! Whatever you decide you are still a part of team 2012 :) even if it has to become team 2013.


----------



## Excalibur

Hiya ladies :hi: 

Hope you don't mind if I join in? We are trying for our 2012 baby following a Miscarriage on 4th January 2012 at 6 and a half weeks :(

Fingers crossed for all TTC'ers and lot's of baby dust! :dust:


----------



## babyfeva

:( Skeet. Don't give up.


----------



## skeet9924

kitcatbaby said:


> Sorry skeet :(
> I hope you and OH can work through this and continue ttc. I know that personally me and my OH are finding it particularly difficult ttc right now and we often talk about taking a break and just NTNP for a while to take the pressure off! Whatever you decide you are still a part of team 2012 :) even if it has to become team 2013.

Thanks ladies! I'm just going to leave the option up to him., I'm not going back on bc so of he wants to not ttc then he's going to have to make the choice :) i dont want to give up., i figure if we are not ttc i dont want to go on bc cause then we will have to start from scratch again.. This way if i have issues wjen we ttc again the dr will proceed with testing if need be ..even if we don't ttc I'll still come on here and support you ladies :)


----------



## josephine3

Well skeet thats what worked for me!! we were always ntnp but he did decide he didnt want to be having babies.. but he knew i wasnt on bcp and then a few months later.. ta da! just when I'd given up and least expected it. really strange! xx

Now he says he always did want them with me really.. think he just needed persuading!


----------



## skeet9924

You went on bcp when u conceived?


----------



## josephine3

Ohhh no. Sorry it missed a letter out. its meant to say *wasnt !!!


----------



## laurielynn88

I'm currently have a M/C but hope to try again shortly after! My husband and I just got married last July and bought our first home. When I first found out I was pregnant I was really scared and wondering how it happened because we use protection, however once I got used to the idea we both became extremely excited and it jump started us to realize we wanted a baby! I'm nervous, anxious and scared about TTC again, but I know everything we go through and experience will be worth it in the end if we have a healthy baby. :) 

What a great post and a great support group!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Jo- ok that makes sense.. I remember you going on your break :)

Laurie: I'm so sorry to hear of your mc.. Your situation sounds very similar to how I started ttc.. Good luck when u continue ttc again .. Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Woohoo! I got my first positive OPK today! :happydance:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120218_160951.jpg


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats!!! Get off B&B and start :sex: !!! :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

skeet9924 said:


> Congrats!!! Get off B&B and start :sex: !!! :haha:

Thank you! :D We will be :sex: tonight for sure! :haha:


----------



## minni2906

josephine3 said:


> minni - whats prometrium??

Prometrium is basically progesterone in pill version. It will _hopefully_ jump start my cycle so that I will finally see AF after 4 months without her. :haha: I am so ready!


----------



## wantanerd

prometrium is what helped me get my period several times over 2011. I usually took it and the day to three days after taking the last pill, I had my period.


----------



## kitcatbaby

The threads gone quiet the past few days. Hope everyone is doing ok. Any news on MrsMM24 yet? Xx


----------



## skeet9924

It really has.. Guess people are out enjoying their weekend.. For us in Ontario it's a long weekend :) haven't heard from mrsmm at all :shrug:


----------



## Excalibur

My OPK results from today :) 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120219_160640-1.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120219_160735.jpg


----------



## skeet9924

Definetly positive!!! Happy bding!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Thank you so much skeet! :hugs: Does that mean tomorrow is 1DPO? :wacko:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Excalibur said:


> Thank you so much skeet! :hugs: Does that mean tomorrow is 1DPO? :wacko:

Possibly but you should do another Opk tomorrow and if its gone negative then class tomorrow as Ov day and the day after as 1dpo :) 
And a positive Opk doesn't always mean you are Ov... the only ways to confirm Ov are temping or day 21 bloods :)
Good luck!


----------



## kitcatbaby

skeet9924 said:


> It really has.. Guess people are out enjoying their weekend.. For us in Ontario it's a long weekend :) haven't heard from mrsmm at all :shrug:

Long weekend :) I haven't had a weekend to enjoy...my next day off work isn't until Thursday :( 
I'm a bit of a novice on US geography skeet... where abouts is Ontario?


----------



## Excalibur

kitcatbaby said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much skeet! :hugs: Does that mean tomorrow is 1DPO? :wacko:
> 
> Possibly but you should do another Opk tomorrow and if its gone negative then class tomorrow as Ov day and the day after as 1dpo :)
> And a positive Opk doesn't always mean you are Ov... the only ways to confirm Ov are temping or day 21 bloods :)
> Good luck!Click to expand...

Thank you for your advice hun :hugs: I'll do another OPK tomorrow and see what the outcome is. Surely it wouldn't be Positive for 3 days right? I shall keep you posted how I get on :D

Ontario is in Canada hun ;)


----------



## skeet9924

kitcatbaby said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> It really has.. Guess people are out enjoying their weekend.. For us in Ontario it's a long weekend :) haven't heard from mrsmm at all :shrug:
> 
> Long weekend :) I haven't had a weekend to enjoy...my next day off work isn't until Thursday :(
> I'm a bit of a novice on US geography skeet... where abouts is Ontario?Click to expand...

Ontario is actually in Canada.. Ugh sucks that you haven't had a weekend :(


----------



## kitcatbaby

Haha how embarrassing I didn't know that  
I'm not stupid... honest! 
I work as a restaurant manager so a weekend is a rare occasion for me :( we don't get much time off!


----------



## josephine3

ah thanks minni! I did wonder - hope it works for u!
Skeet - we were pretty much still on the 'break' when we concieved!! we only dtd twice the whole cycle thats why I was so shocked.. after about 18 months we didnt expect it at all.. thats why i think he wasnt even thinking of going back to protection!!

kitcat I wouldnt have known either - I am useless at geography!! Its one if my oh's strong points tho he knows where everythin is!

Hope Mrs MM is ok!!


----------



## skeet9924

That's alright kitcat .. I don't really know the geography for your area either .. I barely even know the states. I guess being a restaurant manager weekends are your busiest time.

Jo- the first time I got preg I had missed my bc pill a bit throughout the month then oh messed up and didn't pull out once and I got preg. It's funny how when your not trying its so easy.. Now that I want to get preg.. Nothing!!


----------



## Excalibur

I think we should use reverse psychology, pretend that we don't want to be Pregnant..see if that helps? :haha:


----------



## kitcatbaby

That's so true! It always seems to happen to girls when they don't want it and now we all do want it its so difficult! Not fair!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

CONGRATS DIZZY!!!
WELCOME NEWCOMERS!!!

I got pregnant when it was least convienent. We were not trying... baby making sex is stressful... We just had passionate, i love you sex with nothing tied to it and bam. Inconvient pregnancy... (insurance reasons)
I actually reeeeeeeeaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly dont want a holiday baby (nov,dec,jan) so I might actually be wtt for a couple months.... dont get me wrong i would love my baby regaurdless, theres just already soooooooooooooooo much going on at christmas already... STRESS! lol


----------



## Excalibur

kitcatbaby: Very true! :dohh:

Antsy: :hi: Thank you for the welcome :hugs: I know what you mean about a Holiday baby and all the stress around Christmas etc.


----------



## MrsMM24

*EXCAL* definitely positive, BD!!! GL FXD!:dust:


*KITCAT and SKEET* hang in there my dear TTC buddies! Good news is near!:dust:


*JO* thanks for asking, as it turns out, I am doing good, REALLY good!


*AFM...* CD33/18DPO: I was suppose to test yesterday, but didn't I waited until I was later... you can read more in my journal.... BFP! Ladies.... :bfp: I am passed happy, but just as far passed scared. I booked an appt with my doc for Thursday since I have had a MC and we are going to move forward from there. I am cautious, very cautious.... I thank you all for your support in each way that it was given, and I know you all know I am going nowhere, I will be here through the testing threads as long as I can. I want to send an extra special thanks to my "Secret Santa" ladies!!! Read more in the journal... Let's go Feb BFPS!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

MrsMM: Thank you so much hun :hugs:

And......A huge Congratulations on your BFP!!!! I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months and beyond! :dust: :happydance:


----------



## kitcatbaby

MrsMM... I don't think I could be happier if it was my own bfp <3 I am so very pleased for you! Your little angel sent you a beautiful gift this month :) Absolutely over the moon for you!! I wish you all the luck in the world and will keep my fingers crossed that its a sticky one... I knew I had a good feeling about Feb for you xx


----------



## haj624

mrsmm ahhhh!!!! i cant tell you how excited i am for you!!! h & h 9 months!!!:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## minni2906

MrsMM - I am sooooo beyond happy for you!!!! :happydance: Your angel absolutely sent you a wonderful gift this month!! I pray for you that this will be a sticky bean!! Congratulations, hun!! :happydance:


----------



## josephine3

Wow!!! Arrrggh what brilliant news to read!! Congratulations MrsMM!! I was hoping that you werent online for a good reason hehe. Brilliant stuff, I know how much it will mean to you to get that bfp this month, it was sooo meant to be! Fx'd so tightly for you for a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Wow!!!! Huge congratulations mrsmm!!! I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance: 

Eeeek I think I'm more excited for you then I would be for myself!


----------



## Wilsey

OMG MrsMM - that is insanely good news!!! So so happy for you :D


----------



## wantanerd

Congrats MrsMM!!!!!!!!


----------



## karry1412

skeet9924 - Sorry to hear your OH has decided to stop TTC for a while. I hope he changes his mind back really soon :hugs: If you were to conceive can the doctors help you with your blood? Good luck with your next appointment. I know it's a rough time for you but just know that we're all here for you & if you need someone to talk to you can PM me any time :flower:

haj624 - The temp jump certainly sounds like you ov'd yesterday alright! How was your timing? Hope this is your cycle!

Excalibur - Welcome! :wave: Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: Good work on your OPK - I hope to be seeing that myself soon!

laurielynn88 - I am so sorry to hear about your mc :hugs:

MrsMM - I know I already congratulated you last night but I'm saying it again: CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm so super happy for you! I'm surprised I didn't crack my laptop screen when I jumped up when I saw your post! :haha: How are you feeling? I know it wasn't the exact date you were hoping for but you definitely have a little angel up there looking over you :flower:

*AFM -* CD17 today. I normally ov around CD18 (FF seems to be predicting CD19) so I'm hoping my OPKs will confirm really soon! I'm not checking my cervical position or CF this time because to be honest, I don't really know what I'm doing so what's the point! Still temping though & they seem to be all over the place at the moment. Hoping for a nice dip soon!

Hope everyone is doing well & you all enjoy your pancakes tonight!


----------



## haj624

karry1412 said:


> skeet9924 - Sorry to hear your OH has decided to stop TTC for a while. I hope he changes his mind back really soon :hugs: If you were to conceive can the doctors help you with your blood? Good luck with your next appointment. I know it's a rough time for you but just know that we're all here for you & if you need someone to talk to you can PM me any time :flower:
> 
> haj624 - The temp jump certainly sounds like you ov'd yesterday alright! How was your timing? Hope this is your cycle!
> 
> Excalibur - Welcome! :wave: Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: Good work on your OPK - I hope to be seeing that myself soon!
> 
> laurielynn88 - I am so sorry to hear about your mc :hugs:
> 
> MrsMM - I know I already congratulated you last night but I'm saying it again: CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm so super happy for you! I'm surprised I didn't crack my laptop screen when I jumped up when I saw your post! :haha: How are you feeling? I know it wasn't the exact date you were hoping for but you definitely have a little angel up there looking over you :flower:
> 
> *AFM -* CD17 today. I normally ov around CD18 (FF seems to be predicting CD19) so I'm hoping my OPKs will confirm really soon! I'm not checking my cervical position or CF this time because to be honest, I don't really know what I'm doing so what's the point! Still temping though & they seem to be all over the place at the moment. Hoping for a nice dip soon!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well & you all enjoy your pancakes tonight!

Hey hun!! I had my IUI the night before the O and we bd that night!!


----------



## Excalibur

karry1412 said:


> skeet9924 - Sorry to hear your OH has decided to stop TTC for a while. I hope he changes his mind back really soon :hugs: If you were to conceive can the doctors help you with your blood? Good luck with your next appointment. I know it's a rough time for you but just know that we're all here for you & if you need someone to talk to you can PM me any time :flower:
> 
> haj624 - The temp jump certainly sounds like you ov'd yesterday alright! How was your timing? Hope this is your cycle!
> 
> Excalibur - Welcome! :wave: Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: Good work on your OPK - I hope to be seeing that myself soon!
> 
> laurielynn88 - I am so sorry to hear about your mc :hugs:
> 
> MrsMM - I know I already congratulated you last night but I'm saying it again: CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm so super happy for you! I'm surprised I didn't crack my laptop screen when I jumped up when I saw your post! :haha: How are you feeling? I know it wasn't the exact date you were hoping for but you definitely have a little angel up there looking over you :flower:
> 
> *AFM -* CD17 today. I normally ov around CD18 (FF seems to be predicting CD19) so I'm hoping my OPKs will confirm really soon! I'm not checking my cervical position or CF this time because to be honest, I don't really know what I'm doing so what's the point! Still temping though & they seem to be all over the place at the moment. Hoping for a nice dip soon!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well & you all enjoy your pancakes tonight!

:hi: 

Thank you hun :hugs: I had my Positive OPK for 3 days, not tested since but I'm guessing it will be Negative now as the last time I checked, the lines were going faint. :) I hope you get your Positive OPK real soon hun :hugs:

We will certainly enjoy our pancakes tonight :haha: Hope you enjoy yours too! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

*KARRY1412* Girl.... I feel good, nervous, but good.... I am trying not to worry or concentrate too much on darkness until my appt on Thursday.... FXD!


:flower: I want to thank you all for your well wishes, thoughts, prayers, and :dust: that you have given over the last year. It has certainly helped me through, I am nervous as the lines are still rather light, but I am holding on.... Thank you so much for your support ladies, it means so much!:flower:


*AFM...* CD34/19DPO: I tested again this morning, still a BFP, it is still faint, hoping that it gets darker and darker and the results are good on Thursday! Pics in the journal! Let's go Feb BFPs!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

karry1412 said:


> skeet9924 - Sorry to hear your OH has decided to stop TTC for a while. I hope he changes his mind back really soon :hugs: If you were to conceive can the doctors help you with your blood? Good luck with your next appointment. I know it's a rough time for you but just know that we're all here for you & if you need someone to talk to you can PM me any time :flower:
> 
> haj624 - The temp jump certainly sounds like you ov'd yesterday alright! How was your timing? Hope this is your cycle!
> 
> Excalibur - Welcome! :wave: Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: Good work on your OPK - I hope to be seeing that myself soon!
> 
> laurielynn88 - I am so sorry to hear about your mc :hugs:
> 
> MrsMM - I know I already congratulated you last night but I'm saying it again: CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm so super happy for you! I'm surprised I didn't crack my laptop screen when I jumped up when I saw your post! :haha: How are you feeling? I know it wasn't the exact date you were hoping for but you definitely have a little angel up there looking over you :flower:
> 
> *AFM -* CD17 today. I normally ov around CD18 (FF seems to be predicting CD19) so I'm hoping my OPKs will confirm really soon! I'm not checking my cervical position or CF this time because to be honest, I don't really know what I'm doing so what's the point! Still temping though & they seem to be all over the place at the moment. Hoping for a nice dip soon!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well & you all enjoy your pancakes tonight!


Apparently they can help me with my blood if i conceive, and they will monitor it very closely. Unfortunetly I think since friday when my Oh said he didnt want to ttc anymore...he's kind of cut me off!!....I spent all weekend with him, and anytime I got close he acted as if I had the plague!! I"m sure he will get over it though..he's having a hard time with all this aswell. It was funny cause I'd try to be so annoyed with him, then he would do something sweet for me to show me he still cares lol.


----------



## haj624

My Ovulation Chart 

Ladies, is this too early for an implantation dip??


----------



## skeet9924

That does seem early .. But wow!! What a jump after the dip!!!


----------



## haj624

skeet9924 said:


> That does seem early .. But wow!! What a jump after the dip!!!

i know! Thats what makes me a little curious. I've been driving myself nuts doing research all day


----------



## skeet9924

Did u take your temps at the same time? 

How do u manage to take your temp every day.. I really want to start I even have a thermometer beside my bed.. But I don't even think of it until I've hit snooze three times and by then my temps wouldnt be accurate :shrug:


----------



## haj624

skeet9924 said:


> Did u take your temps at the same time?
> 
> How do u manage to take your temp every day.. I really want to start I even have a thermometer beside my bed.. But I don't even think of it until I've hit snooze three times and by then my temps wouldnt be accurate :shrug:

i try to but whenever i wake up in the middle of the night (or what i think is the middle of the night) i just reach over grab the thermometer and take it. Then ill actually open my eyes and look at the time. If I have less then 3 hours to sleep, I just take that temp and use a bbt adjuster.


----------



## skeet9924

Hmm maybe I'll start temping since oh wants to go on a break.. Atleast I can see when abouts I'm ovulating for when we do decide to ttc again


----------



## KristinaKarma

How long do you think that you guys are going to break for? Are you going to NTNP or use contraceptives?


----------



## skeet9924

I'm refusing to use contraceptives.. I've told oh if he doesn't want me preg then he needs to pull out.. He claimed a while back after we had some issues in our life that he want to not try any more and I told him to just start pulling out and it never happened .. I'm sure once he gets back on his feet with stuff then .. He will be willing and ready to go.. I figure I'm not justifying what I want but I understand his concerns and am willing to compromise.. If this is what he truely wants right now, then he needs to take action on it.. 

I also went to my reg dr tonight about my weird spotting what I think may have been af.. He said chances are it was an unovultory cycle which is pretty normal especially since what my body has been through in the past year.. He said that if it happens again next cycle to come in and he will run some tests


----------



## TaylorGeneser

Hoping to get pregnant in MAY!!! :)


----------



## Excalibur

TaylorGeneser said:


> Hoping to get pregnant in MAY!!! :)

Sending you lot's of baby :dust: for May :D


----------



## xopiinkiieox

TaylorGeneser said:


> Hoping to get pregnant in MAY!!! :)

Good luck!! I'm sort of hoping for May as well...would rather be past the dreaded "holiday due dates" before becoming PG. :dohh:


----------



## haj624

skeet9924 said:


> Hmm maybe I'll start temping since oh wants to go on a break.. Atleast I can see when abouts I'm ovulating for when we do decide to ttc again

That's definitely a good idea!!


----------



## MrsMM24

*HAJ* it happens, you can look at the chart gallery on FF and see other charts like your own... GL FXD!:dust:


*SKEET* you know I am a big advocate for temping. I say, go ahead and start, that way, you will know how your cycle works and what OV actually does to your particular body during OV time, so when you all TTC again, you will know without having to do so much or bother OH. You can also use it while he is "pulling out" because that doesn't work fully :thumbup::dust:


Good Luck ladies trying to get PG in May! :dust:


*AFM...* CD35/20DPO: Lines are MUCH darker! I am officially not testing anymore... well, unless I get this super urge, I have 1 HPT left... :haha: Pics in the journal! Let's go Feb BFPs!!!!


----------



## haj624

MrsMM24 said:


> *HAJ* it happens, you can look at the chart gallery on FF and see other charts like your own... GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *SKEET* you know I am a big advocate for temping. I say, go ahead and start, that way, you will know how your cycle works and what OV actually does to your particular body during OV time, so when you all TTC again, you will know without having to do so much or bother OH. You can also use it while he is "pulling out" because that doesn't work fully :thumbup::dust:
> 
> 
> Good Luck ladies trying to get PG in May! :dust:
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD35/20DPO: Lines are MUCH darker! I am officially not testing anymore... well, unless I get this super urge, I have 1 HPT left... :haha: Pics in the journal! Let's go Feb BFPs!!!!

Thanks hun!! I am sooooooo excited for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:. When are you going to the dr??


----------



## MrsMM24

*HAJ* I go tomorrow 1st thing in the morning. The way things work with the LP that I have and my LMP, it appears that I will be exactly 5 weeks tomorrow when I go.... I sooo hope things are progressing good....


----------



## haj624

MrsMM24 said:


> *HAJ* I go tomorrow 1st thing in the morning. The way things work with the LP that I have and my LMP, it appears that I will be exactly 5 weeks tomorrow when I go.... I sooo hope things are progressing good....

You need to make sure you let all of us know asap!!!!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Yes MrsMM please keep us posted. Hope its a sticky one! Let us know asap xx


----------



## Excalibur

MrsMM: Good luck for the doctors tomorrow hun :hugs: I'm sure everything will be well :happydance:


----------



## josephine3

Oooh good luck at docs hun - will they do any testing for you at all or is it just a 'booking' appointment? Hope it goes well either way!! Looking forward to seeing u on the team 2012 pregnancy thread Mrs MM! xx


----------



## Wilsey

Best of luck MrsMM!!

How's your belly coming along Jo? Getting bigger?


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck tomorrow Mrsmm!!! I"ll be thinking of you!! I pray its a sticky one!!!

I know the pull out method isnt fool proof...hopefully he doesnt because I'm being sneeky lol... I failed at my first attempt to temp this morning...I planned on starting today and failed...i hit snooze 3 times then dragged my but out of bed..then realized I forgot to temp :dohh: I'm a horrible morning person!!


----------



## haj624

ok ladies, quick question before i drive myself crazy. I got my trigger shot on CD 12...which means I shouldve o by CD14. FF friend has had me a CD14 but if i have another high temp tomorrow it moves it to CD20. Is that possible since i had the shot??? Shouldnt I have ovulated within 36 hours not 8 days later???:dohh:


----------



## karry1412

haj624 - Sorry! Had a bit of a blonde moment when I asked about your timing - sure I knew you had the IUI! But good work on getting some old fashioned bd in too! :thumbup: Sorry I can't be any help with your temps - I'm fairly new to it myself.

Excalibur - Thanks! I got my first +OPK yesterday morning & again this morning. So exciting!! :happydance: We ended up not having any pancakes, would you believe? We were so full from dinner & I had been gardening all day so right after dinner I fell fast asleep! Oops! Hope all is going well with you :flower:

MrsMM24 - How did the appointment go?? Hope all is well. I'm delighted to hear your lines are getting darker - that's surely a good sign :thumbup:

skeet9924 - It's great that you can get help when the time comes. That's gas that your OH has cut you off! We think men are so simple but they can be complicated at times. I hope he comes around soon. Temping sounds like a good idea - the better you know your cycle the better! What I do is set an alarm to go off an hour/hour and a half before I have to get up. I temp then, roll over & go back asleep!

*AFM -* CD19 today & my OPKs turned positive yesterday! :happydance: Got another positive this morning & had what I think were ovulation pains last night. We bd last night so fingers crossed!! :flower:


----------



## KristinaKarma

:bfp: ladies!

https://i42.tinypic.com/j98raw.jpg


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats Kristina!!!

Kerry- omg I know!! I really can't believe he has cut me off!! I never imagined he'd do it.. If I don't get some this weekend we are having a chat about it.. I'm feeling a little frustrated. 
I hope you caught that egg last night!!!


----------



## KristinaKarma

Thank you so much!


----------



## Excalibur

karry: You're welcome hun. Welcome to the dreaded 2WW! Good job we have other ladies to chat to etc to help pass the time! You didn't have pancakes? Pfft! Hehe only joking. Nothing you can do if you are full, no point in bloating yourself. ;) All is going well with me thank you, just waiting for the 2WW to fly by and hope for a nice BFP at the end of it. ;)

Kristina: Congratulations hun! :happydance:


----------



## DBZ34

Congratulations Kristina!! H&H 9 months!! 


Haj - I think that if you have the trigger shot, there's no way that you ovulated that much later. It just wouldn't make sense. Is there a trigger box you can check or an HCG box? That might help it take that into account. On the other hand, does that mean your temps have gotten higher? That seems good at this point in your cycle... Do you have a link to your chart? 

AFM: I thought I was 5DPO today, but FF moved my crosshairs and put me at 3DPO. Sucks. That makes my TWW even longer...


----------



## Excalibur

DBZ34: Sorry your DPO has been knocked back, on a good note...you are the same DPO as me ;)


----------



## haj624

DBZ34 said:


> Congratulations Kristina!! H&H 9 months!!
> 
> 
> Haj - I think that if you have the trigger shot, there's no way that you ovulated that much later. It just wouldn't make sense. Is there a trigger box you can check or an HCG box? That might help it take that into account. On the other hand, does that mean your temps have gotten higher? That seems good at this point in your cycle... Do you have a link to your chart?
> 
> AFM: I thought I was 5DPO today, but FF moved my crosshairs and put me at 3DPO. Sucks. That makes my TWW even longer...

I checked it off but it didnt change it. I was trying some things and if you change your cm the date goes back to cd 14 but honestly i didnt check my cm so I dont know what it was like. Here is my chart:

My Ovulation Chart 

I had the temp rise when I shouldve ovulated by .35 degrees on CD14 (36 hrs after my trigger) but then on what should have been 4dpo (5dpiui) i had a dip and then a huge spike.


----------



## DBZ34

Wow, that is quite a jump. I can see why FF moved your crosshairs. I think I would override it and put ovulation back where you thought it happened, but make a note of it, so you remember when FF thought you ov'd. That way, at the end of your cycle, if AF is late, you'll remember to give it another day or two just in case.... but I hope that this TWW ends in a BFP and you won't even have to think about it. :) 

But I think that dip was more likely an estrogen surge than a late ovulation....


----------



## haj624

DBZ34 said:


> Wow, that is quite a jump. I can see why FF moved your crosshairs. I think I would override it and put ovulation back where you thought it happened, but make a note of it, so you remember when FF thought you ov'd. That way, at the end of your cycle, if AF is late, you'll remember to give it another day or two just in case.... but I hope that this TWW ends in a BFP and you won't even have to think about it. :)
> 
> But I think that dip was more likely an estrogen surge than a late ovulation....

Good idea. Yeah thats what i thought as well. 5dpiui is too early for an implantation dip right?


----------



## DBZ34

haj624 said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, that is quite a jump. I can see why FF moved your crosshairs. I think I would override it and put ovulation back where you thought it happened, but make a note of it, so you remember when FF thought you ov'd. That way, at the end of your cycle, if AF is late, you'll remember to give it another day or two just in case.... but I hope that this TWW ends in a BFP and you won't even have to think about it. :)
> 
> But I think that dip was more likely an estrogen surge than a late ovulation....
> 
> Good idea. Yeah thats what i thought as well. 5dpiui is too early for an implantation dip right?Click to expand...


I would think it's too early, but I wouldn't count it out completely. I suppose it depends on the length of your tubes...


----------



## haj624

DBZ34 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, that is quite a jump. I can see why FF moved your crosshairs. I think I would override it and put ovulation back where you thought it happened, but make a note of it, so you remember when FF thought you ov'd. That way, at the end of your cycle, if AF is late, you'll remember to give it another day or two just in case.... but I hope that this TWW ends in a BFP and you won't even have to think about it. :)
> 
> But I think that dip was more likely an estrogen surge than a late ovulation....
> 
> Good idea. Yeah thats what i thought as well. 5dpiui is too early for an implantation dip right?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think it's too early, but I wouldn't count it out completely. I suppose it depends on the length of your tubes...Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for short tubes!!:rofl:


----------



## MrsMM24

*HAJ* i think you should override as well, there has to be some reason why that temp jumped like that, maybe a slow riser. There are no other symptoms to go by so maybe that's why FF moved them as it also takes into account other cycles. At the latest you would have OVd early morning on CD15 so I think you are safe.:dust:


*DBZ* yes, moving it to CD20 makes it longer wait, but it may mean more swimmers to work with too! Hang in there!:dust:


*SKEET* it is crazy you have been cut off, but you both will be super happy with the results of the "pull out" method :haha::dust:


*EXCAL* Oh how the wait sucks! GL FXD!:dust:


*AFM...* Doc appt went well, as I thought, I am Pregnant! So far so good, set up for appts starting 2nd week of March, I should be about 7 weeks then. Due date until a dating scan is 10.25.12 which is what I suspected. I am now just cautiously in the TWW to scan.... All seems well, progressing.... I have begun to get a couple more symptoms too. Although early, I am thinking to create a ticker... Still early so I am just hoping for a Sticky Bean!!!


----------



## haj624

MrsMM24 said:


> *HAJ* i think you should override as well, there has to be some reason why that temp jumped like that, maybe a slow riser. There are no other symptoms to go by so maybe that's why FF moved them as it also takes into account other cycles. At the latest you would have OVd early morning on CD15 so I think you are safe.:dust:
> 
> 
> *DBZ* yes, moving it to CD20 makes it longer wait, but it may mean more swimmers to work with too! Hang in there!:dust:
> 
> 
> *SKEET* it is crazy you have been cut off, but you both will be super happy with the results of the "pull out" method :haha::dust:
> 
> 
> *EXCAL* Oh how the wait sucks! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *AFM...* Doc appt went well, as I thought, I am Pregnant! So far so good, set up for appts starting 2nd week of March, I should be about 7 weeks then. Due date until a dating scan is 10.25.12 which is what I suspected. I am now just cautiously in the TWW to scan.... All seems well, progressing.... I have begun to get a couple more symptoms too. Although early, I am thinking to create a ticker... Still early so I am just hoping for a Sticky Bean!!!

Thanks Mrs. MM!!! Ladies, how many days before AF arrives does you temp start to drop normally?


----------



## MrsMM24

There is no real count. It is basically something you determine from temping numerous cycles. For me, I had no temp drop until AF... Let's not eeeeeven think about AF, you are going to get a BFP!:dust:


----------



## Excalibur

MrsMM24 said:


> *HAJ* i think you should override as well, there has to be some reason why that temp jumped like that, maybe a slow riser. There are no other symptoms to go by so maybe that's why FF moved them as it also takes into account other cycles. At the latest you would have OVd early morning on CD15 so I think you are safe.:dust:
> 
> 
> *DBZ* yes, moving it to CD20 makes it longer wait, but it may mean more swimmers to work with too! Hang in there!:dust:
> 
> 
> *SKEET* it is crazy you have been cut off, but you both will be super happy with the results of the "pull out" method :haha::dust:
> 
> 
> *EXCAL* Oh how the wait sucks! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *AFM...* Doc appt went well, as I thought, I am Pregnant! So far so good, set up for appts starting 2nd week of March, I should be about 7 weeks then. Due date until a dating scan is 10.25.12 which is what I suspected. I am now just cautiously in the TWW to scan.... All seems well, progressing.... I have begun to get a couple more symptoms too. Although early, I am thinking to create a ticker... Still early so I am just hoping for a Sticky Bean!!!

The wait sure does suck! Thank you for the well wishes :hugs: Congratulations on your BFP! I'm sure it will be a nice, healthy, sticky bean! :dust:


----------



## haj624

MrsMM24 said:


> There is no real count. It is basically something you determine from temping numerous cycles. For me, I had no temp drop until AF... Let's not eeeeeven think about AF, you are going to get a BFP!:dust:

My fingers are crossed!!! sticky bean sticky bean sticky bean!!!:baby:


----------



## josephine3

How many weeks wil you have your first scan at? Are you entitled to an early one Mrs MM? Im soo excitied for you! x


----------



## josephine3

Congrats kristina!! x


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks mrsmm, we will see how it works.. He usually "forgets" when he puts that rule in place lol.. Hopefully this weekend he will forget that he cut me off lol


----------



## DBZ34

Excalibur said:


> DBZ34: Sorry your DPO has been knocked back, on a good note...you are the same DPO as me ;)

It's always nice to have someone to wait with. :) Just wait until I get into my crazy symptom spotting phase. ;)


----------



## haj624

Ok ladies, just want to put it out there that after my tingly boobs and af like back cramps today i have officially gone into tww crazy lady mode where I am convinced im pregnant.:wacko::wacko::wacko:

I hate getting to this point bc it always seems to be a let down when my hopes get high :cry:


----------



## Excalibur

DBZ34 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> DBZ34: Sorry your DPO has been knocked back, on a good note...you are the same DPO as me ;)
> 
> It's always nice to have someone to wait with. :) Just wait until I get into my crazy symptom spotting phase. ;)Click to expand...

It sure is nice to have someone to wait with, otherwise I think we would all go insane haha. I think I have already started my Symptom spotting and I'm only 3DPO! :wacko: I have found, being absolutely exhausted, little twinges in my lower abdomen and constipation? :shrug: Way too early for Pregnancy symptoms but, our body plays mean tricks on us! :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

haj624 said:


> Ok ladies, just want to put it out there that after my tingly boobs and af like back cramps today i have officially gone into tww crazy lady mode where I am convinced im pregnant.:wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> I hate getting to this point bc it always seems to be a let down when my hopes get high :cry:

Awww hun :hug: If you are convinced you are pregnant...then fingers crossed you are! :dust: You getting many symptoms?


----------



## haj624

Excalibur said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, just want to put it out there that after my tingly boobs and af like back cramps today i have officially gone into tww crazy lady mode where I am convinced im pregnant.:wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> I hate getting to this point bc it always seems to be a let down when my hopes get high :cry:
> 
> Awww hun :hug: If you are convinced you are pregnant...then fingers crossed you are! :dust: You getting many symptoms?Click to expand...

I've af like cramps in my back today and i got a few bouts of random tinglyness in my boobs and im exhausted today. Plus my temps keep going up

I don't know I've just had a feeling about this cycle but I'm so afraid to get my bubble burst.:dohh:


----------



## mimimoomoo

Add me please! :)


----------



## DBZ34

Excalibur said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> DBZ34: Sorry your DPO has been knocked back, on a good note...you are the same DPO as me ;)
> 
> It's always nice to have someone to wait with. :) Just wait until I get into my crazy symptom spotting phase. ;)Click to expand...
> 
> It sure is nice to have someone to wait with, otherwise I think we would all go insane haha. I think I have already started my Symptom spotting and I'm only 3DPO! :wacko: I have found, being absolutely exhausted, little twinges in my lower abdomen and constipation? :shrug: Way too early for Pregnancy symptoms but, our body plays mean tricks on us! :haha:Click to expand...


Oh...I've started already as well... today it was bloating, headache, twinges and a tingly nipple. Just the one. :haha: I can't decide if I should add the cold/sore throat to my list or not. But yeah...I'm glad I'm not the only early spotter, even though I know it's not a pg symptom, I can't help speculating what it could mean. lol.


----------



## Excalibur

haj624 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, just want to put it out there that after my tingly boobs and af like back cramps today i have officially gone into tww crazy lady mode where I am convinced im pregnant.:wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> I hate getting to this point bc it always seems to be a let down when my hopes get high :cry:
> 
> Awww hun :hug: If you are convinced you are pregnant...then fingers crossed you are! :dust: You getting many symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> I've af like cramps in my back today and i got a few bouts of random tinglyness in my boobs and im exhausted today. Plus my temps keep going up
> 
> I don't know I've just had a feeling about this cycle but I'm so afraid to get my bubble burst.:dohh:Click to expand...

I hope it is your BFP hun :hugs: I'm in the same position, I have a really good feeling this month but dread being let down with a BFN...which we won't of course as we are going to get our BFP's, right? :happydance:


----------



## DBZ34

haj624 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, just want to put it out there that after my tingly boobs and af like back cramps today i have officially gone into tww crazy lady mode where I am convinced im pregnant.:wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> I hate getting to this point bc it always seems to be a let down when my hopes get high :cry:
> 
> Awww hun :hug: If you are convinced you are pregnant...then fingers crossed you are! :dust: You getting many symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> I've af like cramps in my back today and i got a few bouts of random tinglyness in my boobs and im exhausted today. Plus my temps keep going up
> 
> I don't know I've just had a feeling about this cycle but I'm so afraid to get my bubble burst.:dohh:Click to expand...


It's always hard to stay grounded. Keeping my fingers crossed tightly for you!! :)


----------



## Excalibur

DBZ34 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> DBZ34: Sorry your DPO has been knocked back, on a good note...you are the same DPO as me ;)
> 
> It's always nice to have someone to wait with. :) Just wait until I get into my crazy symptom spotting phase. ;)Click to expand...
> 
> It sure is nice to have someone to wait with, otherwise I think we would all go insane haha. I think I have already started my Symptom spotting and I'm only 3DPO! :wacko: I have found, being absolutely exhausted, little twinges in my lower abdomen and constipation? :shrug: Way too early for Pregnancy symptoms but, our body plays mean tricks on us! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...I've started already as well... today it was bloating, headache, twinges and a tingly nipple. Just the one. :haha: I can't decide if I should add the cold/sore throat to my list or not. But yeah...I'm glad I'm not the only early spotter, even though I know it's not a pg symptom, I can't help speculating what it could mean. lol.Click to expand...

Us ladies can't help but symptom spot in the early days, every little movement or illness, is pregnancy related :haha: Yeah I'm exactly the same lol, you're not the only one. :dust: to us all!


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies .. Don't feel so bad.. I'm the craziest lol.. I've been symptom spotting since I thought I ovulated.. I have had neg blood test and many neg pee tests I'm almost 2 weeks late and still think every little twinge or anything will turn into a bfp.. Dr even told be I probably didn't ovulate lol.. I just want a for sure sign either way now :(


----------



## kitcatbaby

skeet9924 said:


> Well ladies .. Don't feel so bad.. I'm the craziest lol.. I've been symptom spotting since I thought I ovulated.. I have had neg blood test and many neg pee tests I'm almost 2 weeks late and still think every little twinge or anything will turn into a bfp.. Dr even told be I probably didn't ovulate lol.. I just want a for sure sign either way now :(

Still no answers for you hun? :( I'm sorry! It's the not knowing part that's the worst I think. That's why the 2ww is such torture for us. If you didn't Ov last cycle when would you next be due to Ov? Xx


----------



## Wannabemum23

Hi ladies I'm also ttc baby no. One. Been with my husband almost 7 years. Married since may 2011. Add me!


----------



## karry1412

Congratulations KristinaKarma! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:

skeet9924 - That's mad! Good luck jumping him this weekend! :haha: I hope we caught our eggy this time. My OPKs have turned negative but I've no cross hairs on FF just yet. I really hope you're out of limbo soon hun :hugs:

Excalibur - I wish I was in the 2WW - I normally have more like a 3WW! And I can't believe I didn't have the pancakes either but we're going to have some for breakfast tomorrow instead. Is that ok? :haha: And you're right about there being no point eating when not hungry - I'm trying to lose a bit of weight in order to make this whole TTC a little easier! I don't have a massive amount to lose but every little helps! Plus I just saw a show where it said that if you're overweight & pregnant not only do you have more chance of getting gestational diabetes (& diabetes already runs in my family) but apparently ultrasounds aren't as accurate if they have to scan through lots of fat too! That's after putting the fear into me! :wacko: And it's not necessarily too early for symptoms - apparently some women can feel things straight away! :thumbup:

DBZ34 - That sucks that you've two days longer to wait but at least when it comes to testing you won't be accidentally testing too early (unless the urge takes over!!) And I've heard a couple of times that a cold is a symptom! :thumbup:

haj624 - Good news! I Googled & apparently 5dpiui isn't too early for a dip! :happydance: Hope this is it for you!! I know what you mean about building yourself up for a fall - I do the same myself. I have a good feeling this month but then I try to check myself in case I'm let down again. Just wanted to let you know I'm in the same boat - you're not alone.

MrsMM24 - I'm so happy that your appointment went well & you got confirmation! :happydance: I can't wait to see your ticker progress! Have you told your daughter yet?

Jo - It's great to see you around! How is your pregnancy going? And the move?

mimimoomoo & Wannabemum23 - Welcome! :wave: How long have you ladies been TTC?

*AFM -* CD20 today. We bd on CD6, 8, 10, 12, 15, 16, 18 & 19 & had +OPK on CD18 & 19 so fingers crossed!! I had a temp dip yesterday & it's gone back up this morning but no cross hairs just yet. I really hope this will be it. I'm still working away in the gym to try to lose a bit of weight to help things along so I hope it all comes together.

Hope everyone is keeping well & you all have a great weekend :flower:


----------



## Excalibur

skeet: Really hope you get some answers soon hun :hugs:

karry: 3WW? Oh my, I really feel sorry for you! :hugs: Nothing wrong with having pancakes for breakfast, I sometimes have them when it's a normal day and not pancake day lol! Good luck on your weight loss journey, I hope you get to where you want to be. That doesn't sound too good, diabetes runs in my family aswell :( Oh really? That make me even more positive about this month if symptoms can start really early ;) Fingers crossed for those BFP's! :happydance:

Wannabemum: Welcome to the thread :flower:

Hope everyone has a good weekend :D


----------



## MrsMM24

*KARRY* No, we will not tell DD till we are quite further along, children are very fragile and DD has just seen her cousin turn 1, and since my SIL in expecting in July, is excited seeing her stomach grow and her cousin get a sibling. We do not want to tell her until we are entering the 2nd trimester. I eat alot! So as I grow, she won't suspect much, she always calls mommy greedy. We want to buy her a Big Sister T-shirt and give it to her for spring break in April if all continues to go well:dust:


*HAJ* things sound very promising, I hope this is your BFP!:dust:


*SKEET* 2 weeks is a while, I have heard of stories where BFP didn't show on bloods or HPTs, I hope you fit into that storyline. No doc appt yet?:dust:


Welcome :wave: to all the newbies that have joined a wonderful thread! Hope you see a BFP sooner rather than later:dust:


*JO* No, you have to have a certain amount of losses in order to be covered for an early scan when not trying the traditional way. So we are seeking outside scans and betas.


*AFM...* Not much, just hanging in till we can get the scan in March. DW would like to get a few digis to help me keep piece of mind and watch the weeks increase... I think we are going to get some this evening while DD is at karate. I hope everyone is well and has a wonderful weekend, full of preparing for baby, :short TWWs, :sex: :test: and :bfp:s :dust::dust:


----------



## karry1412

Excalibur - Well it has gone down a little over the months. I'm on CD20 today & I've 17 days left until testing. I really hope this is our month! I can't wait to hear how you get on! How long until you test?

MrsMM24 - That sounds like such a cute idea! I bet she'll be so excited when she finds out! :happydance:


----------



## haj624

Excalibur said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, just want to put it out there that after my tingly boobs and af like back cramps today i have officially gone into tww crazy lady mode where I am convinced im pregnant.:wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> I hate getting to this point bc it always seems to be a let down when my hopes get high :cry:
> 
> Awww hun :hug: If you are convinced you are pregnant...then fingers crossed you are! :dust: You getting many symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> I've af like cramps in my back today and i got a few bouts of random tinglyness in my boobs and im exhausted today. Plus my temps keep going up
> 
> I don't know I've just had a feeling about this cycle but I'm so afraid to get my bubble burst.:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope it is your BFP hun :hugs: I'm in the same position, I have a really good feeling this month but dread being let down with a BFN...which we won't of course as we are going to get our BFP's, right? :happydance:Click to expand...

Clearly!!! lol



DBZ34 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, just want to put it out there that after my tingly boobs and af like back cramps today i have officially gone into tww crazy lady mode where I am convinced im pregnant.:wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> I hate getting to this point bc it always seems to be a let down when my hopes get high :cry:
> 
> Awww hun :hug: If you are convinced you are pregnant...then fingers crossed you are! :dust: You getting many symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> I've af like cramps in my back today and i got a few bouts of random tinglyness in my boobs and im exhausted today. Plus my temps keep going up
> 
> I don't know I've just had a feeling about this cycle but I'm so afraid to get my bubble burst.:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's always hard to stay grounded. Keeping my fingers crossed tightly for you!! :)Click to expand...

Thanks Hun!!



karry1412 said:


> Congratulations KristinaKarma! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:
> 
> skeet9924 - That's mad! Good luck jumping him this weekend! :haha: I hope we caught our eggy this time. My OPKs have turned negative but I've no cross hairs on FF just yet. I really hope you're out of limbo soon hun :hugs:
> 
> Excalibur - I wish I was in the 2WW - I normally have more like a 3WW! And I can't believe I didn't have the pancakes either but we're going to have some for breakfast tomorrow instead. Is that ok? :haha: And you're right about there being no point eating when not hungry - I'm trying to lose a bit of weight in order to make this whole TTC a little easier! I don't have a massive amount to lose but every little helps! Plus I just saw a show where it said that if you're overweight & pregnant not only do you have more chance of getting gestational diabetes (& diabetes already runs in my family) but apparently ultrasounds aren't as accurate if they have to scan through lots of fat too! That's after putting the fear into me! :wacko: And it's not necessarily too early for symptoms - apparently some women can feel things straight away! :thumbup:
> 
> DBZ34 - That sucks that you've two days longer to wait but at least when it comes to testing you won't be accidentally testing too early (unless the urge takes over!!) And I've heard a couple of times that a cold is a symptom! :thumbup:
> 
> haj624 - Good news! I Googled & apparently 5dpiui isn't too early for a dip! :happydance: Hope this is it for you!! I know what you mean about building yourself up for a fall - I do the same myself. I have a good feeling this month but then I try to check myself in case I'm let down again. Just wanted to let you know I'm in the same boat - you're not alone.
> 
> MrsMM24 - I'm so happy that your appointment went well & you got confirmation! :happydance: I can't wait to see your ticker progress! Have you told your daughter yet?
> 
> Jo - It's great to see you around! How is your pregnancy going? And the move?
> 
> mimimoomoo & Wannabemum23 - Welcome! :wave: How long have you ladies been TTC?
> 
> *AFM -* CD20 today. We bd on CD6, 8, 10, 12, 15, 16, 18 & 19 & had +OPK on CD18 & 19 so fingers crossed!! I had a temp dip yesterday & it's gone back up this morning but no cross hairs just yet. I really hope this will be it. I'm still working away in the gym to try to lose a bit of weight to help things along so I hope it all comes together.
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well & you all have a great weekend :flower:

I hope you're right and this is it!! my fingers are crossed for you!!



MrsMM24 said:


> *KARRY* No, we will not tell DD till we are quite further along, children are very fragile and DD has just seen her cousin turn 1, and since my SIL in expecting in July, is excited seeing her stomach grow and her cousin get a sibling. We do not want to tell her until we are entering the 2nd trimester. I eat alot! So as I grow, she won't suspect much, she always calls mommy greedy. We want to buy her a Big Sister T-shirt and give it to her for spring break in April if all continues to go well:dust:
> 
> 
> *HAJ* things sound very promising, I hope this is your BFP!:dust:
> 
> 
> *SKEET* 2 weeks is a while, I have heard of stories where BFP didn't show on bloods or HPTs, I hope you fit into that storyline. No doc appt yet?:dust:
> 
> 
> Welcome :wave: to all the newbies that have joined a wonderful thread! Hope you see a BFP sooner rather than later:dust:
> 
> 
> *JO* No, you have to have a certain amount of losses in order to be covered for an early scan when not trying the traditional way. So we are seeking outside scans and betas.
> 
> 
> *AFM...* Not much, just hanging in till we can get the scan in March. DW would like to get a few digis to help me keep piece of mind and watch the weeks increase... I think we are going to get some this evening while DD is at karate. I hope everyone is well and has a wonderful weekend, full of preparing for baby, :sort TWWs, :sex: :test: and :bfp:s :dust::dust:

Me too!! How are you feeling??


----------



## DBZ34

karry1412 said:


> DBZ34 - That sucks that you've two days longer to wait but at least when it comes to testing you won't be accidentally testing too early (unless the urge takes over!!) And I've heard a couple of times that a cold is a symptom! :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well & you all have a great weekend :flower:


I'm sure the urge will be there no matter what. The urge to POAS is strong in this one. ;) I'm planning on getting a couple of Superdrug cheapies to test at the end of Feb (11DPO or 9DPO..who knows) and then I'll test when FF thinks AF is late...

I hope this cold is a symptom. Thinking of it that way makes it easier to deal with, especially since I can't take the good meds. I know if there is a bean floating around in there, it's way too early to share anything with it, but it gives me peace of mind. Luckily, a little paracetamol seems to be helping.


----------



## karry1412

DBZ34 said:


> The urge to POAS is strong in this one. ;)

I had to laugh at that!! :haha: I know exactly what you mean. Every single month I say I'm waiting until AF is due or even late & then as soon as I get to 10DPO I can't get to the tests quick enough! But at least we have good intentions, eh?


----------



## likeaustralia

Oh my goodness! MrsMM - I missed your BFP announcement! CONGRATS!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you, bump buddy!! :D


----------



## Excalibur

karry1412 said:


> Excalibur - Well it has gone down a little over the months. I'm on CD20 today & I've 17 days left until testing. I really hope this is our month! I can't wait to hear how you get on! How long until you test?
> 
> MrsMM24 - That sounds like such a cute idea! I bet she'll be so excited when she finds out! :happydance:

Glad to hear hun :hugs: I hope it's our month too hun, can't wait to see those BFP's! :happydance: I'm also following a thread which is poas everyday until BFP :rofl: So I test everyday, it helps the 2WW go by a lot faster though! Fingers crossed for our BFP's hun :dust:


----------



## schnoogles

Please could I get added to the list? x


----------



## Sherb

Hey beautiful ladies :flower:

first of all a massive congrats to everyone who got their well deserved BFP's already.

My partner and i have been trying for the past ten months for our first and nothing has come of it yet, however, i did read in another thread today that the lube we use could be harming his little swimmers so tomorrow it is a mission to find myself some lovely sperm friendly lubricant, sorry if TMI but its a little frustrating and i am wishing i had looked into this sooner :shrug:

anyway's please can i be added to the list and i hope all you other ladies get your results ASAP.

xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Sherb: Hiya hun :hi:

Hope you manage to find some sperm friendly lube and lot's of :dust: for a BFP! :happydance:


----------



## haj624

ok ladies this is probably a REALLY dumb question....im only 8dpo but i had an opk so i decided to test it out. i know an opk can test for hcg and lh. i got a faint second line on an opk. i know for it to be positive it has to be the same color or darker. but since i already ovulated would i even have a faint second line? or am i totally reaching right now lol


----------



## Excalibur

haj: You will always get a faint second line on an OPK hun, your body will always have a bit of LH in it :hugs:


----------



## Sherb

Got some lube :happydance: 

Fingers crossed either for this month when i will be testing on the 29th or for next month with the new formula LMAO!


----------



## skeet9924

What kind did you get sherb? 

Afm: I'm no longer cut off !! :happydance: oh got a new job on Friday and is very excited about it and he will be making more money !! However this job will probably be a natural bc method.. I will only see him Saturday and Sunday.. We will be on complete opposite shifts.. He will be getting home from work as I an getting ready to leave for work and he will be leaving for work right before I get home :( unless I ov on the weekend our chances just became very slim... Atleast we will have a chance in the summer as I don't work in the summer


----------



## Sherb

skeet9924 said:


> What kind did you get sherb?
> 
> Afm: I'm no longer cut off !! :happydance: oh got a new job on Friday and is very excited about it and he will be making more money !! However this job will probably be a natural bc method.. I will only see him Saturday and Sunday.. We will be on complete opposite shifts.. He will be getting home from work as I an getting ready to leave for work and he will be leaving for work right before I get home :( unless I ov on the weekend our chances just became very slim... Atleast we will have a chance in the summer as I don't work in the summer

I went to a chemist and they gave me a couple of tubes to try, its upstairs at the moment and TBH i cant really be bothered to move LMAO! i will have a look next time i go up and let you know :thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

Sherb: Yay for the lube! :happydance:

skeet: Congratulations on your OH getting a new job. Sorry to hear you won't be able to BD as much, fingers crossed for a BFP though! :dust:


----------



## josephine3

Lol I just came on and the first post I saw was 'yay for lube' :haha' 
Welcome sherb!!
haj sometimes the opk can go positive right before af as well, grr for that. and yeah it might have a slight line before af too, sorry!! :(


----------



## Excalibur

josephine: LOL :rofl: That was my comment, sorry :blush: :haha:!!!!


----------



## Sherb

Ok so i had a look and it seems its just a cheap Superdrug version of pre-seed.

Not really confident that this will work so i have discussed it with the OH and we have agreed to order the pre-seed but for now we will keep trying regardless! :thumbup:

I suppose its just a waiting game now :coffee:

Hope all you ladies are feeling fantastic tonight x


----------



## lulalula

Hey all!
I got my BFP this morning...really excited but really scared. Hope they stick this time :)

Good luck all!!!! 
Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

lulalula said:


> Hey all!
> I got my BFP this morning...really excited but really scared. Hope they stick this time :)
> 
> Good luck all!!!!
> Xxx

Congratulations on your BFP!!!! :happydance: I think I got my BFP this morning too but it's quite faint so just going to hope the lines get darker tomorrow or in the next few days! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## lulalula

Thanks Excalibur and good luck! Hope your line gets darker, fingers crossed hun xxx


----------



## Excalibur

lulalula said:


> Thanks Excalibur and good luck! Hope your line gets darker, fingers crossed hun xxx

You're welcome hun and thank you so much :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sherb

Excalibur said:


> lulalula said:
> 
> 
> Hey all!
> I got my BFP this morning...really excited but really scared. Hope they stick this time :)
> 
> Good luck all!!!!
> Xxx
> 
> Congratulations on your BFP!!!! :happydance: I think I got my BFP this morning too but it's quite faint so just going to hope the lines get darker tomorrow or in the next few days! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:Click to expand...

CONGRATULATIONS to you both! I hope those lines get darker for you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Sherb said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulalula said:
> 
> 
> Hey all!
> I got my BFP this morning...really excited but really scared. Hope they stick this time :)
> 
> Good luck all!!!!
> Xxx
> 
> Congratulations on your BFP!!!! :happydance: I think I got my BFP this morning too but it's quite faint so just going to hope the lines get darker tomorrow or in the next few days! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS to you both! I hope those lines get darker for you :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you so much hun :hugs: I'm praying that they do! :dust:


----------



## karry1412

Excalibur - Wow! Testing every day would be so fun but I can't. DH wants to be present when the test develops so that we find out together. But it seems to have paid off for you!! I so hope those lines get darker for you! How many DPO are you?

schnoogles - Welcome! :wave: How long have you been TTC for?

Sherb - That must be frustrating alright but at least you're sorted now. My friend got her BFP on her first cycle using PreSeed so I hope it's a lucky for you!

skeey9924 - I'm delighted to hear you're not cut off anymore & about your OH new job! Sorry to hear about the opposite shifts though. I really hope you ov over the weekends :hugs:

lulalula - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:

*AFM -* CD22 & 3DPO! I got my crosshairs on FF this morning. I'm so excited to be back in "two week wait" although I have a minimum of 15 days before I can test. Now just hoping & praying AF stays away.


----------



## Excalibur

karry: That is totally understandable :) Thank you hun, I really hope they get darker too :dust: My ticker says 6DPO, but I'm not 100% sure when I actually O'd. The first smile I got on CBFM was on 18th Feb, then again on 19th Feb and again on 20th Feb. I didn't test after that as I thought it would be negative so.. :shrug:

Welcome to the 2WW! :hugs:


----------



## Daydreaming

Hi everyone!

Could I join Team 2012? :)

We started trying last month and are hoping to get our BFP this year!

I am taking AC and B6 to try and get my cycle more regular after coming off the pill (on it for 9 years) and of course, Folic Acid!

Also bought some OPKs to use this month. We said we were NTNP, but that lasted one month and now we both have the bug! I have a feeling I am quickly going to become a POAS addict...

Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## Excalibur

Daydreaming said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Could I join Team 2012? :)
> 
> We started trying last month and are hoping to get our BFP this year!
> 
> I am taking AC and B6 to try and get my cycle more regular after coming off the pill (on it for 9 years) and of course, Folic Acid!
> 
> Also bought some OPKs to use this month. We said we were NTNP, but that lasted one month and now we both have the bug! I have a feeling I am quickly going to become a POAS addict...
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!

Welcome to the thread hun :hi: 

I hope your cycles become more regular sooner rather than later then you can get that BFP ;) 

I am a POAS addict so I know how that feels! I have been POAS since 1DPO! :rofl: I would rather see a lot of BFN's then a sudden BFP rather than worry and stress..am I pregnant? Etc :D I see you are fairly new to BnB so...WELCOME! :hugs:

Sending you lot's of :dust: and Fingers crossed! :dust:


----------



## lulalula

Thanks Karry and good luck! Xx


----------



## Daydreaming

Thanks Excalibur!

Yep, I have just joined! I have been lurking for a while :) but everyone seems so lovely that I thought it was about time I said hello!

It's nice to have people to talk to. That's the trouble with TTC! You kind of want to keep it a secret until you can tell people that you have a LO on the way, but it's a time when you have so much going round your head that sometimes you need a place to chat. I'm learning a lot too! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Daydreaming said:


> Thanks Excalibur!
> 
> Yep, I have just joined! I have been lurking for a while :) but everyone seems so lovely that I thought it was about time I said hello!
> 
> It's nice to have people to talk to. That's the trouble with TTC! You kind of want to keep it a secret until you can tell people that you have a LO on the way, but it's a time when you have so much going round your head that sometimes you need a place to chat. I'm learning a lot too! :)

You're more than welcome hun :) That's exactly what I was like before I joined haha, I was reading questions and answers etc then thought everyone on here is so lovely and has been through or is going through what I have been through, so I joined :D Best thing I ever did for help and support etc.

It is lovely to have other ladies to chat to and wait with, especially through the dreaded 2WW :haha: At least we can share experiences and as as you said, if you don't want to tell family/friends just yet, just hop on to BnB :hugs:


----------



## karry1412

Excalibur - I can't wait to log on tomorrow & find out how your daily test goes! :haha: I'll say a little prayer for you :hugs: And thanks - it's great to be back! Let's hope it's the last TWW for us for a while!

Daydreaming - Welcome! :wave: Congrats on starting to TTC! If you have any questions at all everyone on here is so lovely & helpful. We're also all here if you just need to chat :flower:


----------



## Daydreaming

Thank you karry1412! I'm very excited to be here! :happydance:

My hubby and I have been together since we were 14, we got married in November after 10 years together and now we can finally start trying! I've been broody since I was about 18, but we wanted to have our house and get married first. So excited to be trying now! Unfortunately, patience is not a virtue of mine :blush:

Excalibur, I forgot to say - I hope your :bfp: was just that! 

Here's to 2012 beans!
:dust:


----------



## Excalibur

karry: Aww thank you hun. That means a lot to me! :') You're more than welcome, I hope this will be our last 2WW for a while too! :D 

Daydreaming: Thank you so much hun :hugs: I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and send you lot's of baby :dust: on your TTC journey :D

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## josephine3

wow more bfps! Congrats Excalibur and lualua!! Do u have any piccies?? You are welcome on the Team 2012 Pregnancy Groups thread!! xx


----------



## karry1412

Daydreaming - I read that wrong at first! I thought you were TTC since you 14! You guys sound kind of similar to me & my DH - we've been together since about 16 & we've been together 10 years too & got married in 2010 & moved into our house that we built together in 2009. I really hope we both get our BFP really soon :hugs:

Jo - How are things? How's the move going? Your baby is the size of an orange now?? Wow! You must have a nice little bump by now?


----------



## skeet9924

Jo- you should post some bump pics :). 

Congrats to all the new :bfp:!!

Afm: since oh got his new job he hasn't kept his hands off me!! He's in such a great mood!! It's kind of nice because of my messed up cycle last month I have no idea when I will ovulate or if I will.. So bding is just a whole lot of fun!! ( I am secretly hoping I ov this weekend though ) :haha:


----------



## karry1412

That's a definite improvement on the situation!! :haha:

I just ordered a reading from Gail! Plus a reading to connect with spirits so I'm really curious to see what happens!


----------



## kitcatbaby

skeet9924 said:


> Jo- you should post some bump pics :).
> 
> Congrats to all the new :bfp:!!
> 
> Afm: since oh got his new job he hasn't kept his hands off me!! He's in such a great mood!! It's kind of nice because of my messed up cycle last month I have no idea when I will ovulate or if I will.. So bding is just a whole lot of fun!! ( I am secretly hoping I ov this weekend though ) :haha:

Haha skeet this made me laugh! Secretly hoping to Ov this weekend! I'm due to Ov around Wednesday, if our cycles are still similar perhaps you will too :) keep bd especially if its extra fun at the moment. I'm glad to hear he's feeling better about the whole ttc thing! 
Jo... please post some bump piccies I love seeing them :) I know that's a bit weird but there you go I've said it now lol x


----------



## skeet9924

Well I'm going to try to get him to be once more this weekend either tonight or tomorrow morning .. But then I wont see him again until Saturday.. I don't really think he is back in to the whole ttc again, so I'm not bringing it up.. I told him hus new job is a method of bc since I only see him on the weekends our odds drop a lot! So I think he is feeling less pressured! 

If my spotting was af( which I'm sure it was..) and I ovulate this month.. Right around now could be my ov time!! Fingers crossed for both of us kitcat!!!


----------



## josephine3

Thanks karry its all going well so far! Move is stressful and I wont be able to chat to u ladies regularly anymore after this week!! :( booo. Looking forward to moving tho cos it means I can start buying baby stuff!! yeah!! been holding off so far so as didnt have to move with it alll...skeet and kitcat was wondering where u 2 had got to! Wheres mrs MM too? I hope all is well with her pregnancy.

Ooooh u really wanna see a bump pic lol?? I've suddenly been having the urge to take pics hehe :haha: I dont need any encouragement..i weighed myself today tho and realised I've put on almost a stone!! :dohh: that cant be good hehe... ok here goes.. my bump pic as of yesterday!! (sorry about the saggy boobs i have no bra on!!! hahaha)
 



Attached Files:







15 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Wilsey

Looking good Jo!!!

This is me at 31 weeks...(I'm HUGE)
P.S ignore my messy ass house - still living in the lounge while we renovate the bedrooms. Plastering happening as we speak so hopefully won't be far from moving into an actual bedroom and setting up the nursery.

P.P.S ahhh I totally have a ghetto booty now. Just you wait for it to stick out due to your curving spine.
 



Attached Files:







Photo 366.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Excalibur

Jo - Thank you hun :hugs: I'm just hoping there are still two lines there in the morning and if there are, that they are darker :dust: Love the bump picture. Thank you for sharing. :hugs:

skeet - Thank you hun :hugs: Glad to hear about your new situation with you and your DH :D

Wilsey - Love the bump picture. Thank you for sharing :hugs: 

Good luck to all the ladies who are due to O. Sending you lot's of baby :dust:


----------



## josephine3

Great bump Wilsey!! the only part of u that is big is your bump tho! the rest of u is teeny tiny! I feel so frumpy already - i cant wait to get home and into my comfies, sod socialising!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Jo and wilsey fab bumps girls! Love looking at bump pics :) 
Jo best of luck with the move my dear! Try to pop in and update us from time to time :)


----------



## skeet9924

Wow!! Both of you look amazing!!! Jo- what is a stone?? guess its a certain amount of weight? I've still been creeping even though I havent posted much..I have no idea what i going on with my cycles so its hard to really participate in much especially with OH having more mood swings then a pregnant elephant about TTC! I'm really curious when I should expect af....it makes it hard for testing or anything...I think I'll wait for 32 from the first day of the spotting I had in February...I will have no idea of DPO or anything!

Good luck with the move Jo!! you will have to try to keep us updated every now and then!!


----------



## Wilsey

Nawwww thanks ladies :D I love my bump but sometimes it's hard when none of your clothes fit and you can't find anything to wear!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

So once again this month I have several days of a very positive opk. This is the third day that the test line has been darker than the control. 

I guess I should be happy that I have a really long surge so I know I'll always detect it. woo hoo!

Anyway, no idea if I'm DPO or not but I'm voodooing the heck out of my ovaries hoping for another BFP this month.

[-o&lt; Hope I"m one of those super fertile after a MC women!


----------



## Excalibur

OperationBby: Sending you all the baby :dust: in the world! Fingers crossed for a sticky bean! :dust: 

As for me, I did another test this morning and it was a BFN! I don't know how it can go from two lines to one line overnight! :wacko: :shrug: Maybe it's just too early? :(


----------



## josephine3

Wilsey said:


> Nawwww thanks ladies :D I love my bump but sometimes it's hard when none of your clothes fit and you can't find anything to wear!!

Yeah none of my clothes fit already!! very annoying!! 

skeet a stone is 14 pounds!! I have no idea what that is in metric tho sorry! I think I've put on 12 pounds !! shocking it really is!!


----------



## skeet9924

Lol it's ok in Canada we go by lbs :) 12 really isn't bad at all :)


----------



## raventtc

I was just wondering if anyone can give me info on angus castus?? i am on cd45 and nothing but bfn my cycles are everywhere lately??


----------



## Daydreaming

Excalibur - so sorry you got a :bfn: this morning. How odd! Hope it is just too early - keeping everything crossed for you!

Karry - good to know another childhood sweetheart BnBer! :)

raventtc - I am taking AC at the moment. As I understand it, it is meant to help regulate your cycles. I am also taking B6 for the same reason. There's loads of info on the internet about it. Unfortunately there's lots of conflicting advice too about how it works and when to take it. All I can suggest is reading as much as possible and then make your own decision about it. Good luck!


----------



## Wilsey

Jo - if it makes you feel any better I've put on almost 15 (kgs) so around 32lbs!!! I'm really hoping breastfeeding burns as much fat as it says...


----------



## OperationBbyO

What the heck!?! Why do I have days and days of positive opks!?!


----------



## Excalibur

DayDreaming: Thank you hun :hugs: I'm praying for a second line to return :)


----------



## Wannabemum23

I'm cd16 and haven't had positive opk. Wondering if I didn't ovulate... My nipples have been sore since cd12! So confused.


----------



## karry1412

Jo - It sucks that you won't be able to come on here as much but be sure to pop in when you can :flower: Your bump is super cute! How much longer do you have until the move is complete? I'm not testing for about 15 days & I've already bought baby stuff! I got a huge Winnie the Pooh teddy, Tigger & Scooby Doo & yesterday I bought one of those little fluffy baby grows - you know the ones that look like a little bear? With ears & a tail & everything! So cute! I got everything in the charity shop but they're all brand new so I couldn't resist! :blush:

Don't be worrying about the weight - sure the baby is also part of that & you'll lose a lot of it quickly after the baby arrives. And I saw you asked about MrsMM - I believe she has an appointment tomorrow.

Wilsey - You're not huge!! Your bump looks fab! You must be so excited about doing up the nursery! Do you have any ideas for it yet? Do you know if you're having a boy or girl yet?

OperationBbyO - I don't have 3 days of +OPKs but I have two every month. Surely, as you said, it's a good sign? I'd rather that then have a +OPK in the morning & a -OPK in the evening. Sending you lots of :dust:

Excalibur - Sorry your tests are negative now. I truly hope that turns around for you :hugs:

Wannabemum23 - I normally ovulate on CD19 so hopefully you'll ovulate over the next couple of days :flower:

*AFM -* 5DPO today. Feeling a little down today & lethargic but I did have a long day yesterday so maybe that's all it is. :coffee: No symptoms to report yet.


----------



## raventtc

hi ladies

i have a question for you charters out there, i just started temp'ing a week ago. My first temp was 97.86 then 98.41, 98.34, 98.17, 98.34 then i missed 2 days but this am it was 98.17. is this normal to be this high and have the same temps often. When i look at the charts on ff they don't seem to have this high of temps....just wondering

also i am on cd46 longest cycle i have had right now yesterday when i was checking cp it was super high and i found the lightest pink blood on my fingers (sorry tmi) but nothing since even when i checked later that night nothing...i tested on cd35 and it was a bfn....

so confused!!


----------



## Excalibur

karry: Thank you hun :hugs: I'm praying like I have never prayed before! :D Sorry to hear you are feeling a little down, hope you feel better soon :) Hopefully you feel this way because of a good reason ;)


----------



## Wilsey

Karry - thanks love! Good to know I don't look as massive as I feel. We are having a boy!! We can't wait to set up the nursery (still renovating the bedrooms) so fingers crossed it will be all finished within a month!

I hope this is your month!! - :dust:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Gearing up to Ov... lucky cycle number 13 I hope ;) 
Anybody else nearing that extra bd time of month?


----------



## ashleylu88

can you add me to the ttc list? thanks!


----------



## skeet9924

Hey kitkat.. I think I'm oving today :) not positive though.. I didn't do an opk .. I won't be seeing oh :( but I did get some bding in this weekend.. Oh was in such a great mood!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Great news skeet I hope you did Ov cos all that bd would dedicate have given you a good change to catch the egg! Do you get any symptoms after Ov to give you an idea that its happened? Like I always get mega sore nipples sorry tmi the day after Ov so I always know its happened... does that make sense? Xx


----------



## wantabubba

Hi guys! I am wanting to get pregnant this 2012 too! On my first cycle of clomid 100mg, going in for a blood test next week to check if i did ovulate so for now just BD'ing with hubby :)


----------



## Excalibur

skeet: Fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:

wantabubba: Good luck with your test next week hun, I hope you did O and caught that eggy! ;)


----------



## wantabubba

Excalibur said:


> skeet: Fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:
> 
> wantabubba: Good luck with your test next week hun, I hope you did O and caught that eggy! ;)

Thank you so much excalibur!! :hugs::hugs: my biggest fear is getting too obsessed with TTC!! Haha it seems so addictive on here!:kiss:


----------



## Excalibur

wantabubba said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> skeet: Fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:
> 
> wantabubba: Good luck with your test next week hun, I hope you did O and caught that eggy! ;)
> 
> Thank you so much excalibur!! :hugs::hugs: my biggest fear is getting too obsessed with TTC!! Haha it seems so addictive on here!:kiss:Click to expand...

You're welcome hun :hugs: It is so addictive on here :haha: I can't get away from BnB! ;)


----------



## wantabubba

Time to BD! Haha too much info. Hubby and I just argued but I need his swimmers so time to say sorry and make up teehee! :lol:


----------



## Excalibur

wantabubba said:


> Time to BD! Haha too much info. Hubby and I just argued but I need his swimmers so time to say sorry and make up teehee! :lol:

Sorry to hear about your argument but make up :sex: is always the best! :haha: Have fun! :dust:


----------



## wantabubba

Haha exactly! It's night time here ;) goodnight to you excalibur, and hope it's a BFP in 4 days!


----------



## Too_Much

LOl 
@wantabubba,@Excalibur

its so true my hubby and I were soo tired last nite, and crabby with each other but we both knew it was time and we had to BD (what does that stand for btw?!) lol it was so funny!!

Btw, what do you ladies feel about BD every night vs every other night during fertile days?
we are constantly debating this one...


----------



## kitcatbaby

Too_Much said:


> LOl
> @wantabubba,@Excalibur
> 
> its so true my hubby and I were soo tired last nite, and crabby with each other but we both knew it was time and we had to BD (what does that stand for btw?!) lol it was so funny!!
> 
> Btw, what do you ladies feel about BD every night vs every other night during fertile days?
> we are constantly debating this one...

BD is baby dance lol and we are a once a day in fertile time couple. I think if OH got his way it would be twice some days lol but its not good for his swimmers so that's a definate no go lol


----------



## skeet9924

Kitcat- no guaranteed signs but I had ewcm yesterday and this morning my nipples are very sensitive.. Also had done cramps yesterday too.. 

I finally attempted to temp today and it was a major fail.. After my first alarm went off I fumbled around on my night stand and grabbed my bt.. Stuck it in my mouth and waited awhile.. Finally realized I didnt hear it beep.. Turned in the light to look and realized I forgot to turn it on :dohh: .. So I turned it on and stuck it back in my mouth but I doubt it's accurate now :(


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies. DH and I went to the RE for the first time last night and he was actually really nice to us. he addressed all my questions and concerns. He did a sono last night and he did some bloodwork. the bloodwork was an hcg (to see if I'm pregnant. which he told me I shouldnt be surprised if it come back negative.), pregesterone, and he did genetics testing. which pretty much was to see if i was a carrier for anything....cystic fibrosis...something like that. He's sending DH in for some bloodwork today. I have to go to a lab for some bloodwork. He says he feels with DH's morphology and what not surgery really wouldnt help and he thinks we will have to do IVF. but he said he doesnt want to make any guesses like other ppl have been doing. he wants to know exactly what is wrong. he seemed like he genuinely wanted to help and like he was tailoring a plan specifically for us which was great. he wasnt like this is the first step i take with everyone then the second. I have to call them when I get my period then on day 3 of my period he wants me to get bloodwork and then again once between days 21-24 of my cycle. He told us he cant see why we wouldnt be pregnant within 6 months. But he wants to see exactly what all the bloodwork says first. He suggested we skip IUI this month, so pretty much we'll be taking the next month off from ttc.:cry:


----------



## skeet9924

Oh haj!! It's so unfortunate that you have to miss this month but on the other hand it's so fantastic that your re is being very thorough and making a plan specifically for you and oh!!!


----------



## omuk

Ladies! I have been reading this thread everyday on bfp symptoms and all the trials of TTC.

And today after 3+ years of ttc i now got my first ever :bfp::happydance::happydance:

Am still in shock and cant believe it:happydance::happydance:

:dust: to you all! And i pray that you will all get your bfps like i have.


----------



## haj624

skeet9924 said:


> Oh haj!! It's so unfortunate that you have to miss this month but on the other hand it's so fantastic that your re is being very thorough and making a plan specifically for you and oh!!!

Yes, I definitely agree. DH's insaurance covers 3 IVF's in your lifetime. But they only cover 75%. so I have no idea at this point how much we will have to pay which I'm nervouse about and I have a crazy fear what if it doesnt work in 3 times. I'm a worrier. That's what I do.


----------



## skeet9924

I'm a worrier too.. Oh is completely opposite.. He doesn't worry about anything ever!! It actually causes me worry that he doesn't worry lol.. 

It sounds like your re is taking all the precautionary steps to ensure that it will work though, which is hopefully a little comforting


----------



## haj624

skeet9924 said:


> I'm a worrier too.. Oh is completely opposite.. He doesn't worry about anything ever!! It actually causes me worry that he doesn't worry lol..
> 
> It sounds like your re is taking all the precautionary steps to ensure that it will work though, which is hopefully a little comforting

So like my dh lol.

Yes that definitely makes me feel better


----------



## karry1412

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well! :wave:

omuk - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! You've certainly been waiting long enough for it! :baby:

Excalibur - I feel much better today, thanks! How many DPO are you today? Are you still testing or waiting a while?

Wilsey - A boy!! That's great! Have you got any ideas for the nursery or are you keeping it simple? Have you thought of any names yet? And thanks for the dust! :hugs:

kitcatbaby - Good luck catching that eggy!!

ashleylu88 - Welcome! How long have you been TTC for? Will this be your first?

wantabubba - Welcome to you too! Good luck with your test - be sure to let us know how it goes, won't you?

haj624 - That sucks that you have to miss a month but your new doctor sounds fantastic! It's great that you're getting the help you need :hugs:



skeet9924 said:


> I'm a worrier too.. Oh is completely opposite.. He doesn't worry about anything ever!! It actually causes me worry that he doesn't worry lol..

+1 :wacko:



wantabubba said:


> Time to BD! Haha too much info. Hubby and I just argued but I need his swimmers so time to say sorry and make up teehee! :lol:

My DH calls that "taking one for the team"! :haha:

*AFM -* 6DPO today. I'll regret saying this but so far time seems to be going by pretty quickly & the urge to test is staying away! Woop! Nothing new to report. Going away for the weekend so really looking forward to that!! :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

wantabubba: Hope you had fun last night :sex: ;) Thank you for your well wishes hun :hugs: 

Too_Much: I think your plan sound perfect :)

Haj: Sending you big :hugs:! 

omuk: Congratulations on your :bfp: hun! :happydance: 3+ Years is an awful long time! I'm really happy for you. I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :dust:


----------



## haj624

Excalibur said:


> wantabubba: Hope you had fun last night :sex: ;) Thank you for your well wishes hun :hugs:
> 
> Too_Much: I think your plan sound perfect :)
> 
> Haj: Sending you big :hugs:!
> 
> omuk: Congratulations on your :bfp: hun! :happydance: 3+ Years is an awful long time! I'm really happy for you. I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :dust:

Thanks hun!!


----------



## Excalibur

karry: Really glad to hear you are feeling better today :hugs: I am 9DPO, I bought some Frer's today and tested but it was a BFN, It wasn't FMU though so going to try again in the morning :) I think the whole 2WW has gone quite quick, I really didn't expect it to! :haha:

haj: You're more than welcome hun :hugs:


----------



## DBZ34

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies. DH and I went to the RE for the first time last night and he was actually really nice to us. he addressed all my questions and concerns. He did a sono last night and he did some bloodwork. the bloodwork was an hcg (to see if I'm pregnant. which he told me I shouldnt be surprised if it come back negative.), pregesterone, and he did genetics testing. which pretty much was to see if i was a carrier for anything....cystic fibrosis...something like that. He's sending DH in for some bloodwork today. I have to go to a lab for some bloodwork. He says he feels with DH's morphology and what not surgery really wouldnt help and he thinks we will have to do IVF. but he said he doesnt want to make any guesses like other ppl have been doing. he wants to know exactly what is wrong. he seemed like he genuinely wanted to help and like he was tailoring a plan specifically for us which was great. he wasnt like this is the first step i take with everyone then the second. I have to call them when I get my period then on day 3 of my period he wants me to get bloodwork and then again once between days 21-24 of my cycle. He told us he cant see why we wouldnt be pregnant within 6 months. But he wants to see exactly what all the bloodwork says first. He suggested we skip IUI this month, so pretty much we'll be taking the next month off from ttc.:cry:

It's really great that you've found an RE that is making time to treat you as a person and not just a number. I'm so glad that he has such faith in a BFP for you! I hope it all works out for you and soon (and I'll keep my fingers crossed for a TTC break BFP for you.) ;)


----------



## DBZ34

Excalibur said:


> karry: Really glad to hear you are feeling better today :hugs: I am 9DPO, I bought some Frer's today and tested but it was a BFN, It wasn't FMU though so going to try again in the morning :) I think the whole 2WW has gone quite quick, I really didn't expect it to! :haha:
> 
> haj: You're more than welcome hun :hugs:


The TWW has flown by! I'm either 9DPO or 11DPO, but with the cramps I've been having, I might go with the 11DPO. So AF is due in two days but I won't test until I'm late by both counts. My temps are still up though, so I'm feeling a bit more hopeful than usual, but I'm still expecting AF soon. No AF symptoms just yet, aside from the cramps that have been around for a couple days now. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP....


----------



## Excalibur

DBZ34 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> karry: Really glad to hear you are feeling better today :hugs: I am 9DPO, I bought some Frer's today and tested but it was a BFN, It wasn't FMU though so going to try again in the morning :) I think the whole 2WW has gone quite quick, I really didn't expect it to! :haha:
> 
> haj: You're more than welcome hun :hugs:
> 
> 
> The TWW has flown by! I'm either 9DPO or 11DPO, but with the cramps I've been having, I might go with the 11DPO. So AF is due in two days but I won't test until I'm late by both counts. My temps are still up though, so I'm feeling a bit more hopeful than usual, but I'm still expecting AF soon. No AF symptoms just yet, aside from the cramps that have been around for a couple days now. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP....Click to expand...

I'm 9DPO and having AF like cramps hun, could mean something positive? ;) Hope AF stays away for you hun :hugs: Fingers crossed for a BFP! :dust:


----------



## raventtc

DBZ34 -

i was looking at your chart, and noticed you seem to have high temp's. I was wondering the other day if something i was doing was wrong since my temp's all have seemed high (-1) and when i look at other charts everyone is way lower than me....but i can rest assured that i found anothe higher temp person!!


----------



## DBZ34

raventtc said:


> DBZ34 -
> 
> i was looking at your chart, and noticed you seem to have high temp's. I was wondering the other day if something i was doing was wrong since my temp's all have seemed high (-1) and when i look at other charts everyone is way lower than me....but i can rest assured that i found anothe higher temp person!!

We high temp ladies have to stick together. ;)

I'm usually in the 97 range before ov and then in the low 98s after ov, but this month I'm running hotter it seems. But I was on progesterone last month, so maybe that had an effect. I don't mind though. I kind of like being an oven. :)


----------



## josephine3

Soooo hi ladies hope you are all well... I managed to get online at the library after my midwife appt as wanted to catch up!
I just got to hear our babies hearbeat at the 16 week checkup!!! :cloud9: It was soooo amazing I wasnt sure if I would get to hear it but she found it almost straight away and said it was going really well!! it was really fast I think 149-155 range cos it was moving so much all over the place! She said he/she is really active! I cant stop smiling amazing stuff. :happydance: Definitely taking oh to the next appt so he can hear it too.

Has anyone heard from Mrs MM?? Im getting really worried about her she's not been around hardly since the bfp and she's not appeared on the pregnancy thread either.. hmm..


----------



## skeet9924

Jo- msmm experienced another loss :cry: she's popped on a bit but said she needs time. 

Glad to hear you heard your baby heart beat.. That's really exciting.. I'm guessing girl!! Are you going to find out the sex?


----------



## Wilsey

Oh no :( Poor MrsMM!!!!!!


----------



## Vic20581

Hey all can i join the club.
Sorry sorrry to hear bout the losses n well done on the bfp.
Iv been tryin on n off for like 3/4 yrs. i have pcos n keep gettin fed up n goin back on bc, n then had period problems. But had a pill bleed last wk. so jus waitin for nex period and then im gonna start on soya iso, see if it can make me ovulate n get back to a normal cycle. It was a 3 mth wait last time, hope its quicker this time. 
Will keep a look out on this page for info from u gals.
Vic
xx


----------



## vickytoria88

Sorry to hear MrsMM sad news. Anyone who is In private contact wither please pass on my regards.


----------



## kitcatbaby

@mrsmm darling I am so sorry. Thinking of you and your family at this sad time xx


----------



## Excalibur

Jo: Aww I bet it was lovely hearing your Babies heartbeat! I can't wait for my turn! :haha:

MrsMM: Really sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs: Thinking of you and your family at this sad time :hugs: xxx


----------



## raventtc

so finally after 47 days AF showed up!! this is my longest cycle and hoping that it won't be that long again....i am charting now, so hopfully that will show me what is happening. I have to make my appointment for a ultrasound now, and get into see the doc too, since she told me to follow up with her in 3 months....


----------



## josephine3

Oh no thats so awful about mrs MM I knew something was wrong when she wasnt around. :( Pass on my love and hugs to her. :( I was really hoping she was just on holiday or something! My thoughts are with you lovely lady ! xx


----------



## J.Kiera

I want to join!! 2012 is our year :)


----------



## Sherb

A little confused over here :shrug:

normally my cycles last 30 days, today is cycle day 38, BFN :nope:
got a slight pain in my lower abdomen but it does not feel like AF at all, my boobs hurt but nowhere near as much as they do when AF is about to turn up!

any suggestions??

EDIT: just realised i have been to the loo 3 times in the last hour, i really dont want to get my hopes up though LOL


----------



## Vic20581

Wow theres been 74 bfp since jan, thats really gd. So sorry bout the angels. 
Wud b great if all of us get a bfp this yr too. Gd luck all x


----------



## kitcatbaby

Wow the thread is quiet the last few days. I'm around 4dpo and feeling fine and dandy :) hoping for a bfp around mothers day which would be nice! Although I was thinking the same thing last mothers day so I won't get my hopes up too much. Lucky cycle 13?! Xx


----------



## OperationBbyO

~sigh~

My stupid LP was only 9 days again. Not that I'm shocked anymore, it's always 9 days. Onto progesterone testing next month. I can view that as progress! Come on next cycle DPO7! I want some answers!


----------



## skeet9924

it really is super quiet...I'm just hanging out in limbo I'm on c.d 30 ( if i count from the first day of my spotting last month) I've been taking my temps for the fun of it...yesterday I had a big dip, then is spiked up again today...I think I'm about 6-7 dpo


----------



## kitcatbaby

So here we are again skeet  cycle buds! When do you expect af? I think I'll start testing for fun around 7dpo lol I have a huge stash of ICs to get through  x


----------



## horseypants

sign me up pleeeze :p


----------



## skeet9924

Well I have a huge stash of ic that are calling me.. I think I might test Friday which would put me around 9 dpo or 10.. Lol to be honest I still really have no idea what is going on with my cycle.. So Friday ( if I count from first day of spotting) would be cd 33.. Normally I have a cycle of 30-34.. However I started temping and I think I ov'd late.. But it's hard to tell because I didn't temp up until about 8 days ago


----------



## Wannabemum23

Got my BFP today! Wooohoooo


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats wannabemum!


----------



## skeet9924

Wannabemum23 said:


> Got my BFP today! Wooohoooo

Congrats!!


----------



## horseypants

congrats :p


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats :D


----------



## skeet9924

Omg horseypants.. Your picture freaks me out at first glance every time i see it!! I keep thinking that cat is strung up.. Not sleeping on a clothes drying rack!! :rofl:


----------



## skeet9924

Wilsey said:


> Congrats :D

Hi wilsey!! How you feeling?? Your getting pretty close!!


----------



## Wannabemum23

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Wilsey

Feeling pretty good! Getting harder to sleep because I'm so massive - but worth it!

How're you doing darl?


----------



## Vic20581

Congtats hun, well done x


----------



## skeet9924

I'm doing good.. Just hanging out in my symptomless tww .. I'm actually too occupied with house searching so it's flying by pretty fast


----------



## kitcatbaby

skeet9924 said:


> I'm doing good.. Just hanging out in my symptomless tww .. I'm actually too occupied with house searching so it's flying by pretty fast

same here skeet its actually going pretty fast for me too! any luck on the househunting front?


----------



## skeet9924

I had found two places that I LOVE.. And lost both of them to people that wanted them right away..I want ours for april 1 at the earliest.. I found a place that I like last night.. And they guy seems to want us to have it, but I'm on the fence about it.. I like it... But don't LOVE it


----------



## skeet9924

Omg after I said I'm symptomless I just stood up and had a really bad case of vertigo.. Haven't had that in a long time!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

skeet9924 said:


> I had found two places that I LOVE.. And lost both of them to people that wanted them right away..I want ours for april 1 at the earliest.. I found a place that I like last night.. And they guy seems to want us to have it, but I'm on the fence about it.. I like it... But don't LOVE it

In my experience I would hold out for one that you love! OH and I rushed into buying our house... it was the first one we saw and was a real bargain but I wasn't blown away by it and honestly wish we had looked around more before tying ourselves down to a place I didn't love! Now there are lots of things that need fixing etc so the bargain price is becoming a bit less of a bargain the longer we live there!

Vertigo?! Extreme dizziness right? Perhaps its a sign hun? ;) Im pretty much symptomless as usual exept for the huge sore boobs but that's nothing new for me in 2ww. Have a little cold and am extremely tired but I haven't had a day off from work in 11 days so that's probably why i'm feeling run down.


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies just popping in on my break at work to check up on you all - I soooo miss having the internet at home - or bnb more specifically!! 
Skeet I would def hold out for a place you love especially if you are buying - we just moved into our new rented house and we both knew it was the one as soon as we walked in we looked at each other and really knew! so definitely hold out you dont wanna commit to something not perfect!

Glad the 2ww's are flying by for you and kitcat!


----------



## skeet9924

We are renting, but plan on staying wherever we go for awhile.. Oh and I hate moving.. Also the house that I saw last night is out of my town, so I'm thinking if I'm moving out of my comfort zone I want it to be somewhere I love not just like.. 

I'm hoping vertigo is a sign.. But it could also just be stress of being on the go. 

Kitcat- I bet the being warn down is from no time off.. But it could be a sigh

Jo- we miss you!!! I couldn't live without bnb either.. I don't know how you do it


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, just popping in to say hi. I just took my last set of bloodwork on Saturday (23 VILES!!!) and now i just have to wait the two weeks for everything to come in and get the results from my RE. 

Congrats to all the BFPs and :growlmad: to all the ladies Af showed up for!!


----------



## likeaustralia

23 viles? Holy crud! I start to get lightheaded after just a couple! I hope you get some answers that help you on your journey. :)


----------



## Wilsey

Hope diziness is a sign for you skeet. It definitely has been for others!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey ladies,
I havent been in here for awhile. I have been so busy with school and I was depressed for awhile. Now I am on my first cycle getting ready to start Clomiphene. I am so excited to see all the BFP in here. Congrats to all of you!


----------



## UenvyMEsha

Could you please add me to the :bfp:s?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

UenvyMEsha said:


> Could you please add me to the :bfp:s!

Congrats UenvyMEsha


----------



## pops23

Congratulations! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## haj624

likeaustralia said:


> 23 viles? Holy crud! I start to get lightheaded after just a couple! I hope you get some answers that help you on your journey. :)

haha i mean i know ppl donate a pint of blood and stuff but im not even allowed to do that because my iron is low. thanks so much, i will keep you all updated!!


----------



## DBZ34

Congratulations UenvyMEsha!! H&H 9 months!! 

Welcome back, pnuts!! I hope the clomiphene helps and you get your BFP soon! :) 

Omg, haj...23 vials? Wow. I feel like whoever was taking your blood is secretly a vampire or something...that just seems like so much blood! 


AFM: Just waiting on AF to leave the building. She always shows up uninvited and then lingers after you've asked her to leave... I was planning on going for every other day BD until right before ov this cycle, but DH is having none of it and wants to try to BD every day...I suppose we'll see who wins out. :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

DBZ34 said:


> Congratulations UenvyMEsha!! H&H 9 months!!
> 
> Welcome back, pnuts!! I hope the clomiphene helps and you get your BFP soon! :)
> 
> Omg, haj...23 vials? Wow. I feel like whoever was taking your blood is secretly a vampire or something...that just seems like so much blood!
> 
> 
> AFM: Just waiting on AF to leave the building. She always shows up uninvited and then lingers after you've asked her to leave... I was planning on going for every other day BD until right before ov this cycle, but DH is having none of it and wants to try to BD every day...I suppose we'll see who wins out. :)[/Quote}
> 
> Thank you. I plan on BDing every day starting friday, but we will see. I'm hoping we get it right this time. now do I have to stay laying down for awhile and then wash up? I mean when it gets in there, don't it stay in there for the most part?


----------



## kitcatbaby

Hi ladies hope everyone is feeling fine and dandy :)
My crazy early testing began today at 7dpo (I know its ridiculous lol) it was of course a bfn. I have months like this sometimes where I just can't stop testing... even after ttc for so long. You would think I'd have learnt by now. Anybody else testing around now? Xx


----------



## skeet9924

Lol I tested this morning .. Bfn of course.. I keep saying im going to wait until I Feel preg ( can't go with the late thing any more my cycle has been everywhere lately)


----------



## kitcatbaby

Lol what are we like? I should know not to bother but I just can't help myself...


----------



## Babyread2012

I would like to be on the list too please, really want 2012 to be the year for 
Bfp and for all of you lovely ladies! Been ttc for a year last month and really
Don't want to go another year of waiting :)


----------



## kitcatbaby

Welcome babyread :) great bunch of girls here you're gonna love it! I'm also a 13 month ttcer x


----------



## Too_Much

you know i was just thinking, wondering when will it be my turn etc, and how much I want a baby... and realised looking at pregnant ladies around me (who to me are soo ungrateful!) they complaining, and want the baby out etc, and i think theres a reason why we are all trying so hard and waiting so patiently for our babies, and i think its just Gods way of making us ENJOY the pregnancy and appreciate or babeis when they arrive!!
i bet we all feel well never complain when we preggers, just give us a baby!!

So i feel a bit hopefull, and know that theres perfect timing, we just have to keep FAITH strong and do all we can :)

:baby:


----------



## MyFirstChild

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the whole "forum" chat thing, but I thought that this might be a great time to try it out and get some advice and feedback while TTC. My husband and I have been off birth control for over a year now.. actually it will be two years in June. This month we are trying the fertility monitor (clear blue) tests. We are both 27 years old and have been pregnant once before, but lost the baby (this was about 6 years ago now). We are currently going through testing at a local fertility clinic and hoping everything comes out positive and that we will never have to hear that we can't have a baby... anyways.. in the mean time we are going to get very serious about trying during ovulation. It's very frusterating that it didn't happen from being nonchalent about the whole thing... but, we really want to be parents! Any positive advice or suggestions would be great. Thanks for letting me join! :)


----------



## DBZ34

Pnutsprincess said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations UenvyMEsha!! H&H 9 months!!
> 
> Welcome back, pnuts!! I hope the clomiphene helps and you get your BFP soon! :)
> 
> Omg, haj...23 vials? Wow. I feel like whoever was taking your blood is secretly a vampire or something...that just seems like so much blood!
> 
> 
> AFM: Just waiting on AF to leave the building. She always shows up uninvited and then lingers after you've asked her to leave... I was planning on going for every other day BD until right before ov this cycle, but DH is having none of it and wants to try to BD every day...I suppose we'll see who wins out. :)
> 
> Thank you. I plan on BDing every day starting friday, but we will see. I'm hoping we get it right this time. now do I have to stay laying down for awhile and then wash up? I mean when it gets in there, don't it stay in there for the most part?Click to expand...

Well, there's no harm in laying there for a couple of minutes to give some more of the sperm a chance to swim up, but a lot of the sperm are deposited by the cervix during ejaculation. So even if you get up right away you should be okay.


----------



## skeet9924

I'm about 13 month ttc too !! And have a feeling it will be a lot longer .. Well I'm heading ti the cottage this weekend so I figure as long as af stays away I'll test on tuesday


----------



## Babyread2012

skeet9924 said:


> I'm about 13 month ttc too !! And have a feeling it will be a lot longer .. Well I'm heading ti the cottage this weekend so I figure as long as af stays away I'll test on tuesday

I totally get you, seems like it's never going to happen, I always get my hopes up as well and coz my cycle is irregular I just never know when af is gonna come 
:dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Well I'm on cd 34 today.. I wonder if I will even get af this cycle :shrug:


----------



## kitcatbaby

:( skeet! Total nightmare not knowing what's going on. Hopefully you'll get a bfp next test x


----------



## skeet9924

It's funny the 2 cycles after ectopic were normal.. So I figured that my body adjusted quickly after my surgery.. Now I have 2 strange cycles ..


----------



## UenvyMEsha

Please move me to the :bfp: list. Thanks!


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

UenvyMEsha said:


> Please move me to the :bfp: list. Thanks!

congratulations! h&h 9months to you and bean x


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies I'm now on cd 35.. Haven't tested as I'm at the cottage and didn't bring an hpt with me ( figured it would help me hold off my poas) . The bonus of me being a bit late cd wise is that I think I Ov'd late.. Which means I don't have a luteal phase defect. I'm about 12 dpo now ., I'm getting back aches and the odd cramp but since my ectopic I get them all the time


----------



## Excalibur

Hey ladies: Just been catching up as I haven't been getting updates from this thread for some strange reason! :(

Congratulations to all the new :bfp:'s :happydance: I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months and beyond. :D

As for me..AF showed up for me but has now gone, so I'm waiting to Ovulate and try again!

Hopefully April will be our lucky month as it would be a lovely birthday present! :D

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Sorry to hear of af !! Hopefully april is your month!!


----------



## Excalibur

skeet9924 said:


> Sorry to hear of af !! Hopefully april is your month!!

Thank you hun :hugs:


----------



## Daydreaming

Aw, Exacaliur, sorry to hear about your visit from AF :(

Here's to April being your month!

I'm still waiting to ovulate... CD19 and counting...:coffee:


----------



## jrwifey18

Ohh I want to join u ladies I'm currently on 8 dpo sTarted flax seed this month no symptoms of yet just a bit more tired this is my 8th cycle and I'm starting to lose hope 
Baby dust to all


----------



## Excalibur

Daydreaming said:


> Aw, Exacaliur, sorry to hear about your visit from AF :(
> 
> Here's to April being your month!
> 
> I'm still waiting to ovulate... CD19 and counting...:coffee:

Thank you hun :hugs: I'm ok now as she left. It was a weird AF though, spotted two days before she was due (I never spot 2 days before!) 

I hope April is my month hun, would be a lovely Birthday present! ;) 

Hope you Ovulate soon hun :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

jrwifey18 said:


> Ohh I want to join u ladies I'm currently on 8 dpo sTarted flax seed this month no symptoms of yet just a bit more tired this is my 8th cycle and I'm starting to lose hope
> Baby dust to all

Welcome to the thread hun :hi: 

Fingers crossed for a BFP :dust:


----------



## raventtc

cd12 for me, and nothing really to report no cm....still temp'ing (missed a day this weekend) and thinking about taking a opk soon. Has anyone used the SMEP? I am trying to bd everyother day.. i just found out about this ( i know slow right) and when reading it, it sounds like a good idea! i already informed hubby that this month we are getting into the lots of loving stage...to kick start this!! 

:dust:


----------



## skeet9924

The smep plan makes the most sense to me as Long as bding every other day works for you and oh .. I would love to try it, but oh and I rarely see each other as is


----------



## raventtc

yeah i was thinking it sounded okay too, and we will be able to do it :rofl: time is ticking....


----------



## Excalibur

Me and OH are trying BD'ing every other day this time as we BD'd nearly everyday last time and it didn't work. :nope:


----------



## josephine3

Wow kitcat and skeet is it testing time again for you already?!? It seems to come round soooo fast, I bet it doesnt for you tho!

I just thought I'd pop in and say hi, and hello to all the new members, I cant believe how much this thread has grown!! Its lovely to still see some 'originals' knocking about tho hehe 

Im feeling fine today! Just got my hair cut ( god knows it needed it ) and my mom bought me some maternity jeans today they are sooooo comfortable!! Also she got me some t-shirts from mothercare, i felt a bit bad tho when it came to ike £84!! I did offer to give her some money towards it but she was having none of it bless her.
Im also feeling some movements from baby! Over the past few days they are really getting to be definite moves instead of just 'hmmm maybe's' and today was the strongest yet! Woo! 

Good luck to all you ladies in your bfp hunt, they will find you in the end!! :dust:

p.s. I am missing bnb soooo much now we dont have the internet at home :(


----------



## kitcatbaby

Hey hey Jo :) glad all went well with the move! So exciting that you are feeling movement... its flown by since you got your bfp. Wish mine would get a move on! Hopefully I'll be preggo before you give birth atleast lol  are you planning to find out boy or girl? And do you have a feeling what sex you're having already? Xx


----------



## josephine3

kitcat Im convinced its a girl!! Im really sure and most other people seem to think so too - i think we are finding out, if i wasnt so sure i might wait, I always said I would lol but for practical reasons I wanna know! makes choosing a name and buying clothes easier anyway! I dont wanna end up with lots of yellow and green - yuck! If they say boy I will not be convinced! 
I wish i could sit in the library and chat all day but it closes soon booo! :( Good luck for the next few testing days!!


----------



## skeet9924

Jo- so exciting that you are feeling the baby move!!! You will have to pop in when you find out the sex...we miss you

AFm..tested when I got home from the cottage...bfn... I hate not knowing what is going on with my cycles


----------



## Rigi.kun

Jo- I love the look of white and light grey. I didn't find out the gender, and I'm telling all my friends and family white and light grey. There is plenty of little outfits that are unisex to get you throught the first few weeks if you don't find out.


----------



## kitcatbaby

af due today... no sign of her yet but it's only 10am lol. I'm sure she's going to jump oit and surprise me sometime today as yesterdays test was bfn. How about you skeet?? xx


----------



## Excalibur

Skeet - Sorry to hear you got a BFN hun.

Kitcat - Hope the witch stays away!


----------



## raventtc

hi ladies, bnb seems to be down for me when i logged on yesterday....finally its back!! 

kitcat - hope af stays away!!

skeet - i too hate not knowing what is going on with my cycles too, you are not alone...hope you get that bfp soon!!

rigi.kun - good for you not finding out the sex of ur little one, i didn't find out either when i was expecting i liked being surprised!! 

afm- i am on cd14 and yesterday i had a headache, this morning still have the headache...and some cramps...and my eye won't stop itching..just feeling crappy!! had a temp drop this am, might take opk today but with my cycles being all over the place and last one 47 days long i wouldn't expect to o this soon?? but who knows...right

spreading some :dust: around


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck kitcat!!! Hope af stays far away!!


----------



## RosieB1977

Hi ladies! I would like to join the 2012 baby crew! My DH and I have been trying for over a year(since I had a MC in Janurary). 
We have gotten all of our testing, and I ovulate on my own(and healthy) and DH's SC is good and high motility. My Dr. knows we want a baby soon(I am 34 and DH will be 40 in May)so he has put me on Clomid(50mg), and I started it yesterday!! Here's hoping I get my lil' bundle soon!!!!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I got my (very faint) BFP on 3/12!! Still waiting on the line to get dark...but it was darker this morning. Seems surreal! Also need to call the doc to go in for a test to confirm!


----------



## karry1412

UenvyMEsha & xopiinkiieox - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby::baby:

Jo - Great to see you here again! I'm so glad to hear all is going well & you can feel your little guy or gal moving around! :happydance:

*AFM -* I've been away for a while. DH was off work last week so I wasn't online. We went away & travelled around the country for a few days. Unfortunately on our way home AF arrived. I was pretty sure this was it but apparently not. CD9 now & I usually ov on CD19 so still a way to go yet but we've started bd-ing last night. This is my last shot to have a little baby in my arms by Christmas which would be so perfect. Fingers crossed for us all. :dust: My next AF is due on 10th of April - hoping she stays away.

I'm trying to stay positive & just keep going but I can't believe it's taking this long. I had a reading from Gail & she predicted conceiving in May or before. I'm hoping for before but if not I hope it doesn't go beyond May!

Hope everyone is keeping well & some more BFPs roll in over the next few days :flower:


----------



## Excalibur

xopiinkiieox - Congratulations on your BFP! I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months! :flower:


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

Hey everyone! I have a quick question, Im in the middle of my cycle and I believe I O'd yesterday (due to temping, but Im still trying to figure it out) and I just noticed some pink-ish "stuff" on my underwear. Ive never seen the pink stuff before, just brown spotting. Is it possible to have ovulation bleeding? 
Im only on cd15. My last cycle I think I o'd around cd22. My cycles are usually long...

Thanks for any help! :thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

MrsSpurbeck - I have read that Ovulation Spotting can occur so I wouldn't worry about it too much :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Kitcat.. I tested yesterday and it was bfn.. Temps are still high and no sign of af.. I'm going to test again tomorrow.. I'm 14 dpo today


----------



## skeet9924

MrsSpurbeck said:


> Hey everyone! I have a quick question, Im in the middle of my cycle and I believe I O'd yesterday (due to temping, but Im still trying to figure it out) and I just noticed some pink-ish "stuff" on my underwear. Ive never seen the pink stuff before, just brown spotting. Is it possible to have ovulation bleeding?
> Im only on cd15. My last cycle I think I o'd around cd22. My cycles are usually long...
> 
> Thanks for any help! :thumbup:

I've had ov spotting before.. Apparently is a good sign of fertility!!


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

skeet9924 said:


> MrsSpurbeck said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I have a quick question, Im in the middle of my cycle and I believe I O'd yesterday (due to temping, but Im still trying to figure it out) and I just noticed some pink-ish "stuff" on my underwear. Ive never seen the pink stuff before, just brown spotting. Is it possible to have ovulation bleeding?
> Im only on cd15. My last cycle I think I o'd around cd22. My cycles are usually long...
> 
> Thanks for any help! :thumbup:
> 
> I've had ov spotting before.. Apparently is a good sign of fertility!!Click to expand...

Well, if thats the case then YAY! That would be great news! Ive been struggling with ny cycles lately:growlmad:


----------



## kitcatbaby

skeet9924 said:


> Kitcat.. I tested yesterday and it was bfn.. Temps are still high and no sign of af.. I'm going to test again tomorrow.. I'm 14 dpo today

All sounds good to me hun! Hope this is it for you. For the first time ever my af is late... no sign at all. And I've run out of tests lol how typical...


----------



## babyfeva

congrats xopiinkiieox!!!!!


----------



## StefanieC

Hi, I would like to be on the list too please if thats ok. Only 1st month TTC but i'm feeling optimistic for a change!


----------



## skeet9924

kitcatbaby said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Kitcat.. I tested yesterday and it was bfn.. Temps are still high and no sign of af.. I'm going to test again tomorrow.. I'm 14 dpo today
> 
> All sounds good to me hun! Hope this is it for you. For the first time ever my af is late... no sign at all. And I've run out of tests lol how typical...Click to expand...

I'm going to test tomorrow if no af!! That's exciting that yours is late!! Sucks you ran out of tests though.. Do u have any symptoms? Do u know when u ov'd?


----------



## kitcatbaby

Af came this morning a day late :(


----------



## skeet9924

Aww so sorry kitcat :hugs: 

Hopefully next month will be it for you


----------



## Wilsey

Sorry kitkat :( :hugs: xx


----------



## Too_Much

AF arrived! :(

and found out my BFF is preggers with her 2nd one after 1 month of TTC..tahts not even a TTC!! haha so happy foe her..but u cant help but also feel...

anyway, was sooo sad abiut my AF....but then read this somewhere "Gods plans are always better than our dreams.." and I know I must have faith..God knows best and has perfect timing

So Onto TTC Cycle #5!!

This cycle I plan these tricks:
contin
ue Accupuncture/chinese herbals
Reflexology
get hubby chcked out by TCM lady (to check his kidney/liver functions=> take action
 for him)

Baby dust to everyone :)


----------



## Too_Much

Excalibur said:


> Me and OH are trying BD'ing every other day this time as we BD'd nearly everyday last time and it didn't work. :nope:

u know what i think so too we should do that..we also BD every day im not convinced its working!!

lets see how it goes!!


----------



## Excalibur

Kitcat - Sorry AF came :(

Too_Much - Sorry AF came for you too :( Yeah I don't think everyday is healthy as it weakens the sperm, every other day give the sperm time to regenerate and get their strength back. Only time will tell huh?


----------



## Too_Much

kitcatbaby said:


> Af came this morning a day late :(

so sorry.. AF arrived for me too yesterday..

BUT gonna make it bigger and better next cycle..
thats all we can do right ;)

all the best!


----------



## josephine3

Aww sorry about af kitcat - you got me excited there for a minute at the top of the page!! 
Skeet has yours arrived yet? hope not!! xx


----------



## josephine3

Oh ps. Rigi - I really love light grey too - I really want to decorate the nursery in light greys and whites and i've got a few clothes and a sleeping bag in this colour too! Also did I miss your bfp??! if so get over to the Team 2012 pregnancy thread!! Although its not as lively as here lol xx


----------



## skeet9924

Nope no af yet :shrug: my temp only dipped a bit this morning too.. Still not near cover line.. I tested last night with a bfn so I chickened out testing this morning ... I'm starting to wonder if even though I started temping very late into my cycle that ff is right when I ovd and I am completely wrong ..


----------



## skeet9924

Oh and we got turned down for another house


----------



## Excalibur

Skeet - Fingers crossed! AF being late is a good sign! Sorry to hear you got turned down for a house! :(


----------



## skeet9924

What do you ladies think..I've got one frer and a whole bunch of ic...well the ic are a brand that i dont know of anyone using...do you think tomorrow morning i should try my frer or wait until i get something on the ic


----------



## Excalibur

Skeet - I would wait until you get something on the IC first :)


----------



## karry1412

Kitcatbaby, Too_Much - Sorry to hear AF got you guys too. Hopefully April will be our month :flower: And Too_Much - I really like that quote! Thanks for sharing :hugs:

Skeet - Sorry to hear about the house :hugs: I'd keep trying the ICs & if there's no sign of progress with them & still no AF in a few days maybe try the FRER. I've heard of people getting nothing on the ICs but then got a BFP with FRER. Fingers crossed for you x

No news here. Still only on day 11 here so over a week until ov. Only news is that I had a job interview last week & didn't get the job. Which leaves me free to volunteer! I start on Tuesday volunteering with a charity that rescues dogs from the pound & looks after them until they get a home. I'm so excited to meet new people & the doggies! Apart from that I have a smear test on Wednesday. In a weird way I'm looking forward to it - it'll be reassuring if it all comes back clear (which it hopefully does!)


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, just wanted to pop in and say hi. Sry I've been MIA, I had an awful stomach bug. I'm heading into the RE on the 21st to get my 21 day progesterone check. Then we go in on the 27th to get all of our blood work results from the past few weeks. So hopefully then we can set up a gameplan and get ready for IVF!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Sorry to hear your not well haj.. 

Kerry: sorry you didnt get the job.. But good for you for volunteering!! What a great position that must be.. I always said if I didbt have to work I would volunteer with animals

Afm:bfn again today, and my temps shot right up.. According to my calculations im 17 dpo.. According to ff.. I'm 12 .. Starting to think ff maybe right.. If that's the case their is 0 % chance I'm preg as oh and I didn't bd around then. I figure if ad doesn't show up by Monday, in heading to the doctors


----------



## Excalibur

Skeet - Sorry to hear about the BFN hun :hugs:


----------



## karry1412

Thanks Skeet. Sorry to hear about the BFN. Hope you get on well with the doctors if it comes to that.

Haj, sorry to hear you haven't been well. Hope you're feeling better :flower:

AFM, I'm exhausted! I had an early start as my Dad was taking part in a Paddys Day parade so I went along to support him. However with it being Ireland, the rain soaked us! But it was so worth it :happydance: Hope everyone is having a great Paddys Day!


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies looks like I'm out .. Af showed.. Guess ff was dead on with ov date!! 

How's everyone else doing?? 

Has anyone seem kitcat??!!


----------



## lmk423

Hey All! 
I'm new to the boards--decided to get some support from others instead of the husband, who I'm sure I'm driving slowly INSANE with all this baby talk. I think if I utter the word discharge one more time we are headed for divorce LOL.

Anyways, this is our 2nd month TTC #1. I haven't been using OPK or temping or anything... will try for a couple months without all that stress first.

So far, we are just using preseed because it was recommended by my cousin who was TTC for 13 months and just got a BFP after her first month using Preseed :)

So far, according to my little iPhone app, I am 7dpo (as of 20 minutes ago) and CD 19. I have 26-27 day cycles so I will test on the 25th. 

Symptom wise: This is the first month in recent history where I didn't notice really visible EWCM. I've been pretty tired lately and I had a 2 wipes of blood about 4dpo. Oh, and my dad said "Are you pregnant?" randomly to me. LOL Hopefully he's right and he's the human HPT. Time will tell.

Fingers crossed for all your other TTC'ers that this is your month for a BFP :)


----------



## kitcatbaby

Aw no skeet sorry af got you! Xx


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks kitcat :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Imk423 - Welcome to the thread hun :hi: 

Skeet - Really sorry AF got you hun :( :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi girls, just popping in to say hi and see how everyone is doing. I lost the subscription to this thread for ages and just found you all so wanted to say hello.

Love and baby dust xxxx


----------



## raventtc

lmk423 said:


> Hey All!
> I'm new to the boards--decided to get some support from others instead of the husband, who I'm sure I'm driving slowly INSANE with all this baby talk. I think if I utter the word discharge one more time we are headed for divorce LOL.
> 
> Anyways, this is our 2nd month TTC #1. I haven't been using OPK or temping or anything... will try for a couple months without all that stress first.
> 
> So far, we are just using preseed because it was recommended by my cousin who was TTC for 13 months and just got a BFP after her first month using Preseed :)
> 
> So far, according to my little iPhone app, I am 7dpo (as of 20 minutes ago) and CD 19. I have 26-27 day cycles so I will test on the 25th.
> 
> Symptom wise: This is the first month in recent history where I didn't notice really visible EWCM. I've been pretty tired lately and I had a 2 wipes of blood about 4dpo. Oh, and my dad said "Are you pregnant?" randomly to me. LOL Hopefully he's right and he's the human HPT. Time will tell.
> 
> Fingers crossed for all your other TTC'ers that this is your month for a BFP :)

Hi -
We are also using preseed this time, and hopeing for a bfp too!! Taking a relaxd approach is a good idea althou i love charting now...your symptoms sound good...i too had bleeding yesterday(5dpo) for about an hour i just wanted to cry when i saw it cause i didn't want it too be af....but then it finally stopped.

Welcome and Dust to us all
:dust: :dust:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi girls, just popping in to say hi and see how everyone is doing. I lost the subscription to this thread for ages and just found you all so wanted to say hello.
> 
> Love and baby dust xxxx

Hi there! I remember you announcing your bfp and now you're 25weeks... wow! How is pregnancy treating you? Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey! I am off sick with a horrible cold so decided to try and track down the thread and say hello!

Yes only 15 weeks to go now. Some days it feels like its going slow and other days it seems like its flown by. Feeling good though, just want this cold to go as hard work!

Hope you'll be joining me soon - good luck with this next cycle xxx


----------



## raventtc

bleeding again...6dpo -- is it too early to consider implatation bleeding?? yesterday when it happend it only lasted a hour or so...


----------



## pomeranian

can anyone see a :bfp: in this??

took it at 7.30 this morning........not sure where i am in my cycle as im not testing and its always different. Im due my af at the weekend. 

Ive shown my OH and we think we can both see a very faint purple line in there. It looks better on my phone.

what do you think??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Excalibur

pomeranian said:


> can anyone see a :bfp: in this??
> 
> took it at 7.30 this morning........not sure where i am in my cycle as im not testing and its always different. Im due my af at the weekend.
> 
> Ive shown my OH and we think we can both see a very faint purple line in there. It looks better on my phone.
> 
> what do you think??

I think I can see a very very faint second line, or a shadow of a second line?


----------



## pomeranian

Excalibur said:


> pomeranian said:
> 
> 
> can anyone see a :bfp: in this??
> 
> took it at 7.30 this morning........not sure where i am in my cycle as im not testing and its always different. Im due my af at the weekend.
> 
> Ive shown my OH and we think we can both see a very faint purple line in there. It looks better on my phone.
> 
> what do you think??
> 
> I think I can see a very very faint second line, or a shadow of a second line?Click to expand...


arghhhhhhhh god i hope so!!! :)


----------



## skeet9924

I think i see a very faint line too!! I hope its the start of your :bfp: !! Have you thought of trying an frer??


----------



## pomeranian

skeet9924 said:


> I think i see a very faint line too!! I hope its the start of your :bfp: !! Have you thought of trying an frer??

no im too scared it wont show up!!!!! :cry: im going to give it two more days for the levels to build up and then try again...........

:dust:


----------



## Excalibur

pomeranian said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pomeranian said:
> 
> 
> can anyone see a :bfp: in this??
> 
> took it at 7.30 this morning........not sure where i am in my cycle as im not testing and its always different. Im due my af at the weekend.
> 
> Ive shown my OH and we think we can both see a very faint purple line in there. It looks better on my phone.
> 
> what do you think??
> 
> I think I can see a very very faint second line, or a shadow of a second line?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> arghhhhhhhh god i hope so!!! :)Click to expand...

Fingers are crossed for you hun :dust:


----------



## skeet9924

sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## raventtc

pomeranian said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> I think i see a very faint line too!! I hope its the start of your :bfp: !! Have you thought of trying an frer??
> 
> no im too scared it wont show up!!!!! :cry: im going to give it two more days for the levels to build up and then try again...........
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

:hugs: Fx for you!!

:dust: and a sticky bean!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

I think I see a bfp there! It's not that faint to me either. I really hope it is darling :) x


----------



## vickytoria88

I see it. Woop
Congratz


----------



## Wilsey

I see it and I'm normally bad at spotting lines! Best of luck :dust:


----------



## DBZ34

I can see it too!! I think this is a great start to a BFP! Can't wait to see those lines when you finally do that FRER! :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

I see it! Fingers crossed! When I suspected I was pregnant I used one of those tests on the we'd night and nothing at all. The next night I tried again and saw a very faint line so did a digi and came up pregnant! These ones didn't go darker for ages. Good luck!!! Xxx


----------



## josephine3

Hi everyone just at work but thought I'd say hi to the team! Hows everyone getting on? x


----------



## kitcatbaby

Hi Jo :) good to see you! I'm good thanks off to FS on Friday to talk about our next step... whatever that may be. And get OHs SA results. Nervous but excited to find out what happens next. How are you and bump? Xx


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, popping in to say hi!! Went for my CD21 blood today. First time doing it so I'm curious to see the results. My OB had said to me our first few month ttc that if I was getting my period I was ovulating and when I went to the RE last month, he had said that is absolutely not true (which is what I thought). So i wasn't on any meds this month and I'm curious if I'm ovulating on my own. We go into the RE on Tuesday (3/27) to get back ALL of our blood results from the past month. So fingers crossed everthing comes out well and we can be on our way to IVF.


----------



## kitcatbaby

Hi girls just wanted to give an update on my FS appointment today... it went ok. OHs SA results were ok but definataly room for improvement :) and I am booked in for FSH, LH and prolactin bloods before starting chlomid in around 2 cycles from now. It's all go and I'm really excited to be moving forwards xx


----------



## haj624

yayy kit kat!! ladies i started a blog about ttc, check it out in my signature!!


----------



## skeet9924

kitcatbaby said:


> Hi girls just wanted to give an update on my FS appointment today... it went ok. OHs SA results were ok but definataly room for improvement :) and I am booked in for FSH, LH and prolactin bloods before starting chlomid in around 2 cycles from now. It's all go and I'm really excited to be moving forwards xx

Yeah kitkat :happydance: so happy to hear things are moving forward for you !!! :hugs:


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
I got aletter today got my gynae fertility apt on 25th appril. Im hopin for clomid as i have pcos n tried on n off for 3 yrs. but i know i need a lower bmi, so think he wil send me away n tell me to lose more. Wil jus have to wait n see now. 
Excited tho. 
Vic x


----------



## Excalibur

Kitcat - Glad to hear things are moving forward for you! :D


----------



## josephine3

Oooh kitcat thats great that your oh's SA came back looking good :) And yay for the clomid! I really hope it works for u its great that you're getting somewhere at last! I have a feeling it will happen naturally for you tho when u least expect it - just before starting the clomid maybe lol 

pomeranian I can see a line too!! Good luck for next test!

Me and bump are all good I think thanks, got my scan on thursday so am excited but nervous for that.. none of my clothes fit me anymore which is kinda annoying tho lol!! xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

Thanks Jo :) I'm really excited but a bit confused about clomid cos I Ov every month by myself so don't really understand why I need it but I'm sure the doc has a reason for it. I can't believe you are 20 weeks already its gone so fast! Good luck with your fender scan and let us know if your girl vibes were right x


----------



## skeet9924

Oh Jo!! That's so exciting!! You better pop in and let us know how things go!! 

Kitcat- you should ask the dr why clomid if you are ovulating on your own each month

Afm.. Af finally ended this weekend.. Had a chat with oh ., told him that we needed to start bding more on the weekends since that is the only time I see him and that we need to make time for it no matter our plans for the weekend.. Told him that I felt as though we bd less then most couples.. ( little does he know I stated this because I still want a small chance of a bfp :haha: ). Well it worked!! He was all about bding this weekend.. Let's just hope it continues :). Still have awhile until I ov


----------



## Excalibur

Jo - I bet you can't wait for your scan on Thursday! :D 

Skeet - Yay for AF ending! :happydance:


----------



## kitcatbaby

I've done a bit of research and it seems that its pretty common to prescribe clomid when I'm already ovulating to give my ovulation a boost and increase the amount of eggs I release. That gives the swimmers more targets to aim for :) it does increase my chances of multiples but I've had a good think about it and I think I could handle twins. I'm very excited to start on clomid!


----------



## skeet9924

That would be so cool to have twins!! I'd love to have twins!! Triplets would scare me though


----------



## kitcatbaby

Same any more than 2 would be a lot to handle :) not that I would complain! At this stage I would take 10 at once over none x


----------



## skeet9924

LOL I know the feeling!! I would be happy to be blessed with any amount of little ones...as long as I get atleast one... If I ov when I think I should it will probably be on easter weekend...which unfortunetly means I wont get too much bd in during that time considering its really hard to bd at the cottage with out every one hearing...Oh and I are going to have to be creative


----------



## Wilsey

Outdoors skeet - outdoors! Sneak off somewhere ;)


----------



## raventtc

Wilsey said:


> Outdoors skeet - outdoors! Sneak off somewhere ;)

:rofl:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Haha do it skeet outdoors adventures ;)


----------



## raventtc

soo ff took my crosshairs today...it should say 13dpo and now it just says cd27 how depressing is this cycle, tons of spotting and now this!!


----------



## Excalibur

Raven - How come FF has taken your Cross Hairs? :wacko:


----------



## skeet9924

:haha: wilsey.. When we had our conversation about having sex more I told him i might drag him out to the bush and attack him!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Strange .. It looks like you ovd but it could mean you had an unovulatory cycle :shrug:


----------



## Excalibur

Skeet - Very Adventurous! You go girl! :rofl:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Haha in the bush you little minx ;) 
Sorry about your weird cycle raven :( I've had a few like that where you just have no idea what's going in and its a pain! Hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## raventtc

i have no idea why it took the crosshairs, this am i entered my temp and it took them away saying that i had a possible ov between the 14-16th...?? yeah its all up in the air now to what the hell is going on..?? 

thanks ladies!


----------



## Wilsey

I agree with kitkat, you are a saucy minx skeet! ;)


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, well we head back to the RE today to get the results of all of the bloodwork that we've gotten done in the past month. I'm hoping the results all come back good and the doctor says we can get started on IVF!!


----------



## DBZ34

Good luck Haj!!! I hope it goes well! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Haj - Good luck hun, hope all goes well :hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

waiting for some good news haj!


----------



## haj624

Thanks ladies!!! Babyfeva congrats!!!:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## skeet9924

Lol when you only see oh 2 nights a week.. Sometimes you have to be a little creative :) just hope it's not freezing out!!! 

Haj- good luck!!!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Haha skeet I'm keeping my fingers crossed for nice weather for you ;) 
I'm getting ready to Ov sometime around Friday/Saturday so will be getting down to business the next few days too :) 
Wish me luck girls!
Haj... great news about IVF! Good luck darling :) when do you get started?


----------



## babyfeva

Good luck kitcat!


----------



## skeet9924

Woo hoo kitcat!!! Happy :sex: to you!!!! I wish I was bding this weekend!!


----------



## haj624

Hi ladies I'm back from the doctors with mixed emotions right now. So that being said my bloodwork is what gives me the mixed feelings. He said I am in fact not ovulating. He also said I have MTHFR. He is putting my on 5mg of folic acid a day for it. So just like anyone of us would do I came home and googled it. Of course recurrent miscarriages and more likely chances of deformities like down syndrome. The doctor hadn't said that to me. So of course now I'm completely freaking out. The doctor had said wheen we were leaving that he is completely confident we will get pregnant but now im worried about actually carrying the baby and any chromosonal deformities that I might pass on. I was feeling really good when I left the doctors until I got home and looked this up. Anyone know anyone or anything about MTHFR??

So we decided we are going to start IVF in either May or June. I need to call them when I get my period.


----------



## kitcatbaby

Haj I'm sorry I don't know anything bit I'm sure you'll find someone here who does :( sorry its left you feeling upset! Xx


----------



## skeet9924

Haj- I was just reading up on it.. And you very well still can have a healthy pregnancy but you will be monitored constantly .. If the doctor believes you will have a healthy pregnancy then try to believe the doctor.. Try googling success stories ... It might increase your hope and lessen your worry :) 

:hugs:


----------



## karry1412

Hi all! Back after a little break. Just needed a little time but I missed you guys & can't wait to catch up with you all :flower:

I'm 7DPO today & will be testing on the 2nd of April.


----------



## Excalibur

Karry - Welcome back hun :hugs: Good luck for testing! :dust:


----------



## DBZ34

I agree with skeet, haj. After some google time, it looks like being on high doses of folic acid is one way to help you have a healthy pregnancy, along with monitoring from your doctor. But it is possible, so keep that in mind. And definitely google the success stories. Stay positive, haj! :hugs:


----------



## raventtc

I agree Haj stay positive and have hope :hugs:


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

Eeek! Been away for awhile!
Me and the DH have been trying for about a year. I went to the gyno today and he was super nice. I've apparently been having a couple anovulatory cycles so, he gave me a script for clomid and now I'm just waiting on CD1...will hopefully be soon!
:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Wilsey

Wow MrsSpurbeck - did you two start trying as soon as you got together? Best of luck with the clomid!!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Wilsey...35 weeks?! How exciting!


----------



## raventtc

today is when af is supposed to show according to ff, and who knows with her she seems to travel at her own pace! In one of the other threads i am on here some of the ladies think that i haven't o'd yet and this might be anovulatory cycle due to my temps?? any thought from you all?? since i am no expert and only started temp'ing the end of last cycle...


----------



## haj624

Ladies, thank you so much for all of your support!! I cant even begin to tell you how much it means. AF showed up in full force yesterday so I have CD3 u/s and bloods with the RE tomorrow. I will let you all know how it goes.

How is everyone else doing???


----------



## Aelanu

I just want to say I got my :bfp: the day before yesterday! Went to the doctor and its confirmed- I'm gonna have my first baby :)

I'm so happy I'm spreading the news throughout the boards :haha:

I've got pics posted at https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/929763-omg-after-year-half-finally.html


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Aelanu!


----------



## Aelanu

babyfeva said:


> Congrats Aelanu!


Hey you're two days ahead of me! Congrats yourself :D


----------



## Excalibur

Aelanu said:


> I just want to say I got my :bfp: the day before yesterday! Went to the doctor and its confirmed- I'm gonna have my first baby :)
> 
> I'm so happy I'm spreading the news throughout the boards :haha:
> 
> I've got pics posted at https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/929763-omg-after-year-half-finally.html

Congratulations hun. I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats aelanu!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!

Afm: I had ewcm today!! It's pretty early in my cycle to be ov'ing :shrug: here's hoping it can hold off another couple days so I can get lots of bding in this weekend!!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Wehey skeet sounds great :) get bding! We are on matching schedules again lol x


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

Wilsey said:


> Wow MrsSpurbeck - did you two start trying as soon as you got together? Best of luck with the clomid!!!

Haha not quite! We started actively TTC around 6 months. :)


----------



## Wilsey

Fingers crossed Gail is right and you conceive a baby girl in April :D


----------



## kmeoi

Congratulations Aelanu!! Super excited and very very happy for you!


----------



## skeet9924

No it's not great!! I need it to hold off a few days!! I don't get a chance to bd until Saturday due to oh's work schedule :(


----------



## kitcatbaby

Oh no that's no good :( in that case I hope you don't Ov for another day or two ;) x


----------



## skeet9924

Lol thanks kitcat!! My temps still low this morning do that's a good sign!!! Who ever thought if day that!! :haha:


----------



## kitcatbaby

;) keeping my fingers crossed for perfect timing hun! 
I think I will Ov tomorrow so will get lots of bding in tonight ;)


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah!!! Hope those :spermy: catch that egg!! If I do ov this weekend it will be very early for me considering I usually have 30-32 day cycles .. I'm just going to bd as much as possible


----------



## haj624

Good morning ladies!!! I had to go to the doctor this morning for my blood work and ultrasound that i had told you about on Wednesday. I asked them all my questions about the MTHFR and about how that would effect me and effect a baby and she answered all of them and she explained to me the only real risk is the miscarriage and thats why they put me on the extra folic acid to prevent that. So they did the sono this morning and i have a cyst on my right ovary and they just need that to go away but they are hoping the birth control they put me on will do the trick. so after all was said and done i went into the office and and they handed me a huge folder full of infor and things i need to do and told me everything else looked good, so i can officially start my IVF process today!!!! :) so i start my first medicine today...the birth control...and now we're on our way!!!. I just got into work and the woman said heather you're like glowing. My husband and I couldnt stop grinning the whole car ride. I'm just so excited to have everything planned out and officially start.


----------



## babyfeva

Haj- that's great news. I'm excited for the beginning of your journey!


----------



## Excalibur

Haj - That's great news hun! :hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

Haj - fabulous news, very happy for you :D


----------



## kitcatbaby

How exciting Haj! Great news :)


----------



## haj624

Thanks ladies!!!:hugs:

All of your love and support is the best thing i could ask for!!!


----------



## mommy247

I'm TTC in 2012!! Got my first normal af after after implanon removal :) I'm on cd2!!:happydance:


----------



## kitcatbaby

It's the big O today I think. Can feel Ov pains and backache like crazy. Bd last night but the swimmers fell out pretty fast so our chances probably aren't great this month but I'm so excited as I'm another step closer to starting clomid :) x


----------



## Excalibur

Kitcatbaby - Yay for Ov day! :happydance: Hope you catch that little eggy hun :spermy: xx


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

So after putting in my temp this morning on FF, I finally got my crosshairs! I've been temping since Jan or so and I've only briefly gotten crosshairs but they disappeared the next day.

Pretty excited! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

MrsSpurbeck - Yay for Cross hairs. Welcome to the 2WW hun :happydance:


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

Excalibur said:


> MrsSpurbeck - Yay for Cross hairs. Welcome to the 2WW hun :happydance:

Haha thanks! Never thought I would be excited for the 2ww :dohh:


----------



## Excalibur

MrsSpurbeck - You're welcome :D Haha, first time for everything :thumbup:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Sorry tmi warning girls...
My frickin nipples are killing :( I've definately Ov today ;) hope last night Bd was enough...


----------



## OperationBbyO

It's my personal mission to get a little jelly bean :baby: in my tummy before the year is out. I'm totally bummed that this cycle was wacked as usual, but excited that my MW listened to me and we figured out my uterus is normal, but my progesterone is a bit on the low side. (7DPO = 6.2--->not so great :cry:). As always, I started spotting 8DPO and AF started 9DPO. UGH. :growlmad:

I'm going to be excited that I'm getting married in a week and that hopefully the testing I had done last cycle put me that much closer to getting some assistance. :happydance:

I will not be defeated!!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

i WILL be pregnant before the end of this year. can i join you ladies? :)


----------



## Too_Much

Aelanu said:


> I just want to say I got my :bfp: the day before yesterday! Went to the doctor and its confirmed- I'm gonna have my first baby :)
> 
> I'm so happy I'm spreading the news throughout the boards :haha:
> 
> I've got pics posted at https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/929763-omg-after-year-half-finally.html

Congrats! thats absolutely fab news, all the best!

:)


----------



## Too_Much

hi everyone

sorry been quite- went away for the weekend - to celebrate our 10th wedding annniversary! (10 years, but only startied TTC 4 months ago - silly us!)

anyway, i was very happy - thought I had OV worked out, OPK positive last week on day 14, BDed 4 days etc - now in TWW = but today my refloxologist told me she felt 'follices' in my ovary during my session and that i coukld be OV this week!! 
:(

im very confused now and worrried...OPKed today - was negative thank God

it was a much fainter line though - does that mean anything?


----------



## Excalibur

I think I got my BFP today :happydance:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120402_101231.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/Negative-8.jpg


----------



## Too_Much

Excalibur said:


> I think I got my BFP today :happydance:
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120402_101231.jpg
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/Negative-8.jpg


OMG! Congratulations, u must be over the moon!! soo great news
happy, healthy 9 months ;)


----------



## Excalibur

Too_Much - Thank you so much hun! Yeah we are over the moon, so exciting! :happydance::hugs:

Sending lot's of lucky, sticky, baby dust to all you ladies! xxx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Aelanu

@Excalibur THAT LOOKS LIKE A BFP TO ME!!! Congratulations!!!!!

@Too_Much Thank you so much! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Aelanu - Thank you very much hun! :hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

I can see it (without the inverting) and I'm a terrible line spotter! Congrats :)


----------



## Excalibur

Wilsey - Thank you so much hun :hugs: Ooo I just noticed, your due date is the day after my birthday! :happydance:


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

Excalibur said:


> I think I got my BFP today :happydance:
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120402_101231.jpg
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/Negative-8.jpg


Congrats!!!
:happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

MrsSpurbeck - Thank you so much hun :D :happydance:


----------



## Aelanu

Good luck, Excalibur. I hope this bean sticks for you!

Heck, I hope my bean sticks too! We've got a ways to go, you and I :)


----------



## Excalibur

Aelanu said:


> Good luck, Excalibur. I hope this bean sticks for you!
> 
> Heck, I hope my bean sticks too! We've got a ways to go, you and I :)

Thank you so much hun, I hope both of our little beans stick for us. We sure have :)


----------



## Aelanu

When do you have plans to go to the doctor to get it confirmed? You gotta make that ultrasound appointment!! Mine is April 23rd, so I'd probably expect them to do yours about a week later...seeing as we're a week apart


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah Excalibur!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!! :happydance: !!


----------



## westfall

Can I join?? I wasnt sure if it is baby BY 2012 (if so my deadline has passed) or in 2012. If im too late let me know :flower:


----------



## DBZ34

Excalibur said:


> I think I got my BFP today :happydance:

Excalibur!!! Congrats!! I'm so so very happy for you!! H&H 9 months!! :happydance: 

I bet you're over the moon. :)


----------



## kitcatbaby

Many congratulations excalibur!! H&H 9months hun xx


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Excalibur!!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

westfall said:


> Can I join?? I wasnt sure if it is baby BY 2012 (if so my deadline has passed) or in 2012. If im too late let me know :flower:

You can join!! It's baby's in our bellies by the end of 2012.. So u still have lots of time!!! Welcome!!


----------



## Excalibur

Aelanu - I'm not too sure yet hun, I'll probably ring the Doctors when I get two nice dark lines, rather than faint :D xx

Skeet - Thank you so much hun :hugs: :happydance: xx 

Westfall - Hiya hun, welcome to the thread :hi: xx

DBZ - Thank you very much hun, we are definetly over the moon! :happydance: xx

Kitcat - Thank you chick :hugs: xx

Babyfeva - Thank you so much hun :hugs: xx


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations :dust: on the :bfp:s coming in!

As for us ... the diagnosis is clear : Azoospermia (due to some irreparable damage to the testicles - probably a virus similar to mumps). Since there are sometimes some :spermy: there, they are not convinced that the biopsy would work (sometimes producing, but only a little, sometimes not finding any) - as they would remove quite a lot of tissue and not necessarily find anything (which could lead to too little testosterone production and a lifetime of injections or even loss of a testicle) - so now my DH is taking some medication (actually prescribed to women after breast cancer) to block the oestrogen production. Not on the market for men, but apparently they have had some positive results, in a slight increase in production - so then more spermiogrammes and if they then find some :spermy:, we could then freeze them and move on with ICSI...
So .. medication for 6 weeks and then we get to see what happens. If that doesn't work, there is still micro-TESE (where they take smaller samples and a biologist examines it right away, if they find nothing, they move to the next spot)..

Please keep fingers crossed that the medication works and that they find little swimmers to freeze! We might even manage to get a little bean in 2012 *still hoping*

xxx and some more :dust: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

bubumaci - Thank you hun :hugs: 

I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayer and keep everything crossed that the Medication works for you hunni :hugs: :dust:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Best of luck bubumaci with what sounds like a difficult diagnosis to handle! Your positively is really inspirational :) I wish you all the luck and baby dust in the world! Xx


----------



## skeet9924

Best of luck!! I hope you get your sticky bean in the next 6 months!!

Afm: ff just gave me cross hairs on cd 13.. Which is super early for me.. But I will take it.. And it's the only day we got a chance to bd!!


----------



## Excalibur

Skeet - Yay for cross hairs :yipee:


----------



## babyfeva

fingers crossed for you and your hubby!


----------



## haj624

Excalibur congratsss!!!:baby::baby::baby:

Hope everyone is doing well!!!

AFM: I'm on CD5 of birth control...just waiting for my next doctors appt on the 17th to get my water sono


----------



## Excalibur

Haj - Thank you so much hun :hugs: 

Hope everything goes well at the Doctors for you hun :)


----------



## skeet9924

haj- how come you take bc for ivf?? I think I missed the thread that you mentioned it


----------



## haj624

Excalibur said:


> Haj - Thank you so much hun :hugs:
> 
> Hope everything goes well at the Doctors for you hun :)

Thank you!!! pleas keep us updated on everything with you!!!


----------



## haj624

skeet9924 said:


> haj- how come you take bc for ivf?? I think I missed the thread that you mentioned it

Doing a long protocol for IVF (due to my PCOS) the doctor puts you on bc for about 3 weeks to regulate your perios and get you exactly where they want you in the cycle. trust me, when they said for me to take it i was like ummmm doesn't like kinda defeat what im trying to do lol


----------



## skeet9924

Ohh ok that makes sense...also they say bc doesnt work until being on it for 3 months anyways!! Good luck I hope this works for you!!


----------



## Excalibur

haj624 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Haj - Thank you so much hun :hugs:
> 
> Hope everything goes well at the Doctors for you hun :)
> 
> Thank you!!! pleas keep us updated on everything with you!!!Click to expand...

You're welcome. I will do hun! :D


----------



## haj624

skeet9924 said:


> Ohh ok that makes sense...also they say bc doesnt work until being on it for 3 months anyways!! Good luck I hope this works for you!!

yeha i know lol. how is everything with you???


----------



## skeet9924

Omg haj..I just read your whole blog!! i cant believe everything you have been through with ttc...I cant imagine the stress. I really pray that you get that sticky bfp on the first try!!

Things are going ok with... I was surprised that I actually ov'd on the weekend!!! Oh and I dtd once this weekend as that is all we managed to fit in in our short time together so we will see...not overly hopeful.. I'm supposed to be relaxing and not ttcing but its so hard!!!! Ateast with temping I knows some what of what is going on with my body


----------



## kitcatbaby

We are right on the same schedule skeet around 3dpo. We too only managed to Bd once during fertile time so I'm not getting my hopes up. We can wait it out together once again :) when is your af due? Mine is 12th x


----------



## skeet9924

Lol I have no idea considering I usually have a 30- 34 day cycle.. I'm guessing af will be due earlier since I have 13 day lp.. So I'm guessing the 13th?? 

It's so nice to have you to go through the tww with!! I'm going to try not to symptom spot or test until af is due!!! Let's see how this goes!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Haha me too this month :) I've banned myself from buying tests infact so that I can't be tempted into testing early ;) 
I love being able to help eachother through 2ww its nice to know that somewhere out there is somebody going through the same thing as me even though you are thousands of miles away :)
In other news I quit smoking and haven't had a cigarette for an entire week now!


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you girls for the wishes ... makes me feel so much more positive :)
Have been on a bit of a low for the past few months (not moving forward, just another spermiogramm followed by yet another and another - and no new results) - but I think I am getting my second wind...
And it does us good to know we are in your prayers, so a very big thank you!

:dust::dust::dust:

Go kitcat on not smoking!! Wonderful news Chick! :hug:


----------



## skeet9924

kitcatbaby said:


> Haha me too this month :) I've banned myself from buying tests infact so that I can't be tempted into testing early ;)
> I love being able to help eachother through 2ww its nice to know that somewhere out there is somebody going through the same thing as me even though you are thousands of miles away :)
> In other news I quit smoking and haven't had a cigarette for an entire week now!

Yeah!! Congrats!! I was supposed to quit this week..my oh is too! But we decided we would wait until after the Easter weekend. Everybody smokes at the cottage and oh's nana smokes in the cottage so we didn't want to set ourselves up to fail the first week.. I've quit before for 3 years and every time I've been preg so I know I can do it. Are you using anything to help yourself quit?? We can support each other through this journey too!!


----------



## Wilsey

Good stuff on quitting kitkat! Very cool :)


----------



## kitcatbaby

skeet9924 said:


> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> Haha me too this month :) I've banned myself from buying tests infact so that I can't be tempted into testing early ;)
> I love being able to help eachother through 2ww its nice to know that somewhere out there is somebody going through the same thing as me even though you are thousands of miles away :)
> In other news I quit smoking and haven't had a cigarette for an entire week now!
> 
> Yeah!! Congrats!! I was supposed to quit this week..my oh is too! But we decided we would wait until after the Easter weekend. Everybody smokes at the cottage and oh's nana smokes in the cottage so we didn't want to set ourselves up to fail the first week.. I've quit before for 3 years and every time I've been preg so I know I can do it. Are you using anything to help yourself quit?? We can support each other through this journey too!!Click to expand...

Go skeet you can do it! If I can quit anybody can... I was a 20 a day smoker since I was 15 so the best part of 10years. I am using an electronic cigarette at the moment but only when I am very stressed out. I'm hoping to be without that within a month :) I will support you all the way hun! Skeet I've never thought to ask... how old are you? You don't have to answer if you don't want to I'm just wondering how close in age we are :)


----------



## kitcatbaby

Wilsey said:


> Good stuff on quitting kitkat! Very cool :)

I'm really proud of myself and a little smug ;) 
Can't believe your boy will be here soon! So exciting!!


----------



## skeet9924

I'm 29.. 30 in November .. I smoked since I was 15 aswell!! I was so stupid when I started again!! I started smoking again about 2 years ago


----------



## kitcatbaby

If you've done it before you will succeed! I know you can do it :) 
You are the same age as my lovely OH :) I got the impression you were in your 20s but wasn't sure lol I am 24 in august.
Determined to be preg before my birthday :)


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!! I'm sure I can.. My only word of advice is watch out for that time that you think you can just have one.. Or one when u drink.. Lol it doesn't work!! 

I hope you get your bfp before your bday!! I was planing on having a baby before I was 30.. Now I have to change my expectations to one in my belly ( that sticks and in the right place ) before 30


----------



## Wilsey

kitcatbaby said:


> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> Good stuff on quitting kitkat! Very cool :)
> 
> I'm really proud of myself and a little smug ;)
> Can't believe your boy will be here soon! So exciting!!Click to expand...

You should be! :thumbup:

I know - anytime from now but fingers crossed he makes an appearance in 3.5 weeks! We are only just moving into our renovated bedrooms so the nursery isn't even ready!! :dohh:


----------



## Excalibur

Well done to all that has quit smoking. I quit smoking 10 weeks ago now, I thought it would be hard but I said to my OH, I'm having this cig and I'm not touching anymore, and I didn't! :D I have an electronic cigarette aswell but I hardly use it these days.

Sorry to butt in but it's my birthday on 26th April and I'll be 23 :D


----------



## bubumaci

:laugh2: not butting in at all ... what a lot of nice April b-days :) My DH is on Monday (Easter Bunny :happydance:)
... and I am starting to feel old ... :jo: (going to be 37 in August) :blush:

About quitting smoking:
It really is a mind thing. Once you have decided that you are not smoking, it is almost easy :twisted:
I had stopped several times (had started when I was 15, having the occasional ciggy ... then from 19 was smoking regularly - ranging from 10-20 per day, going out and partying was more, of course)... then smoked irregularly from 20-21, stopped at 21, ooh, 'till about 23,5 (where I was in Australia, and just taking a drag, then a ciggie... then buying :nope:) but stopped again in the summer. Didn't touch a ciggie again, 'till about 26 (again, a drag here and there, ... so the old spiel)... and smoked regularly until 28. At that time, I stopped and started, stopped and started (with several months in between)...

My main motivation had always been my non-smoker boyfriend/s - the last one, who would come and go (ergo my stopping and starting :dohh:).

Finally, in 2006 (after enjoying and wanting to smoke), I decided the time had come. On my trip to Australia, I had a landing in Dubai (for which I had saved two cigarettes) - smoked the two and haven't looked back since. I don't miss it, don't yearn for it (even as a smoker, hated the smell and would crazily wash my hands after each cigarette and would always go outside - at least in the last years) and am even seriously repulsed by it now.

My analysis of the many many years of smoking, stopping and starting again : you have to want to do it for you. My Dad tried bribing me, to stop - but at the time, I wasn't ready to and it wouldn't have worked (as history showed). Any other motivator probably won't be enough to help you keep your resolve - it is far too easy to start again.

So, with all fingers and toes crossed, I hope that you do succeed! And as Skeet said - don't even be tempted by that one : it will put you back on the road to smoking.

So : here to the non-smoking projects (and putting babies in our bellies) in 2012 :thumbup: May you contribute to putting the cigarette companies out of business :grr:


----------



## Excalibur

bubumaci - There are a lot of nice April Birthday's out there :D 

Aww yay for your OH being an Easter Bunny :winkwink: 

I used to smoke the odd 1 or 2 in school but then I managed to quit (as I wasn't totally addicted) Then when I left home, it started off by having a couple of drags which turned into me smoking full time again :dohh: Since we have been TTC, I decided to quit altogether as it's not healthy for me, baby or anyone around me!


----------



## bubumaci

@ Excalibur (btw I love your name ... half expect to see King Arthur come charging, wielding the sword *lol*) - that kind of motivation is pretty strong, isn't it! :)
And although one doesn't notice it while smoking, you feel much healthier, once you've stopped :) Things taste better, lungs don't feel heavy after a night out... clothes, hair etc. don't stink ... ahhhh - the joys :)


----------



## Excalibur

bubumaci said:


> @ Excalibur (btw I love your name ... half expect to see King Arthur come charging, wielding the sword *lol*) - that kind of motivation is pretty strong, isn't it! :)
> And although one doesn't notice it while smoking, you feel much healthier, once you've stopped :) Things taste better, lungs don't feel heavy after a night out... clothes, hair etc. don't stink ... ahhhh - the joys :)

Hehe thank you hun, Excalibur was the name of my horse, I don't have him anymore though :( 

Yeah that is very true, I enjoy my food more as it tastes better as you said, and my clothes don't smell and when I see people in town smoking, it stinks and I always end up coughing when I get a mouthful :haha:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Very true! the first thing I have noticed is that everything stinks! my clothes, my car, my curtains etc... they all stink of smoke! So my plan for my next day off work is to scrub my house from top to bottom and air out all my clothes (if the snow goes away by then!) 
Im feeling confident about not starting again as I am very headstrong and once I decide I am going to do something I almost always follow it through. The only worry I have is that I will find it difficult on nights out (drinking) to not smoke. Whilst Im not preggo I'm going out quite regularly making the most of it before I have to stop ;)
How is everybody doing anyway? Any fellow 2wwers with me and Skeet?


----------



## bubumaci

Excalibur said:


> bubumaci said:
> 
> 
> @ Excalibur (btw I love your name ... half expect to see King Arthur come charging, wielding the sword *lol*) - that kind of motivation is pretty strong, isn't it! :)
> And although one doesn't notice it while smoking, you feel much healthier, once you've stopped :) Things taste better, lungs don't feel heavy after a night out... clothes, hair etc. don't stink ... ahhhh - the joys :)
> 
> Hehe thank you hun, Excalibur was the name of my horse, I don't have him anymore though :(
> 
> Yeah that is very true, I enjoy my food more as it tastes better as you said, and my clothes don't smell and when I see people in town smoking, it stinks and I always end up coughing when I get a mouthful :haha:Click to expand...

What a wonderful name for a horse! I can just imagine him standing proud and beautiful, strong, regal ... I like that! Sorry, that you don't have him anymore :(

Do you notice how the majority of smokers aren't very considerate of others around them? Where their smoke blows etc.? I have been very tempted on a couple of occasions to do what a friend of mine did - when someone doesn't care that you are getting the full brunt of their smoke : she got out her perfume and started spraying herself and all around herself, so that it went all over the smoker :haha: I think that is so funny - but actually so ... well ... fair. The smoker didn't want to smell of her perfume and, well, she didn't want to smell of his smoke, and made her point :thumbup:
But I still think it's funny. I think, when you're a smoker, you don't realise quite how unpleasant it is for non-smokers to be exposed to the smoke (irregardless of the health impacts, passive smoking just comes on top)...:-k


----------



## kitcatbaby

bubumaci... YES!! I have definately noticed this one. Most of my friends are non smokers and I can think of a few occassions where I have dragged them in to smoking areas on nights out without even stopping to consider that they might not want to be stinking of and inhaling somebody else's smoke. I think as a smoker I was very selfish actually and I'm glad that part of me is gone now!


----------



## Excalibur

Kitcat - I'm sure you will do well hun. I found smoking worse when I was out drinking, I used to smoke twice as much! Not good lol. 

Bubumaci - Thank you. He used to do me really proud! That's ok, I still have pictures of him and even though he went to a new home, he will always be in my heart. :) 

Yeah I have noticed that, I cough everytime they blow smoke in my face! I was always considerate when I smoked, always blew my smoke the other way or if non-smokers were stood by, I always moved away a little! 

I think that's a great idea about the perfume, it would serve them right! :rofl:


----------



## bubumaci

kitcatbaby said:


> Very true! the first thing I have noticed is that everything stinks! my clothes, my car, my curtains etc... they all stink of smoke! So my plan for my next day off work is to scrub my house from top to bottom and air out all my clothes (if the snow goes away by then!)
> Im feeling confident about not starting again as I am very headstrong and once I decide I am going to do something I almost always follow it through. The only worry I have is that I will find it difficult on nights out (drinking) to not smoke. Whilst Im not preggo I'm going out quite regularly making the most of it before I have to stop ;)
> How is everybody doing anyway? Any fellow 2wwers with me and Skeet?

Yep... on 7 DPO ... although (due to our circumstances), I don't really believe anything will happen - even though I do get hopeful.

My DH was so sweet the other day. We are in the process of renovating / building a house on another property and a lot is getting torn down. Well FIL asked whether we wanted to keep the swing (knows the situation with the fertility issues) and then said, oh well ... Opa (Granddad) will just have to fork out when you need a new one. My DH then said on the phone - it would be so nice if my parents could be Grandparents :cry: Isn't that sweet? And he has said, that he will keep taking the tablets and will go for the spermiogramm on a weekly basis until they get enough :spermy:s to freeze so we can do ICSI. My DH is the sweetest :cry:


----------



## Excalibur

bubumaci - Aww that was really sweet of your DH. I got goosebumbs whilst reading that. I have been keeping you in my thoughts and prayers and hoping that everything works out for you and you will get your nice BFP :hugs:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Wow your DH sounds amazing! I love my OH with all my heart but he is kind of a nighmare with the whole ttc affair!! It took me ages to convince him to go for SA and he was very reluctant I thik he was afraid of his pride being damaged IFKWIM? It turned out his results are ok... not great but will do the job. Your husband sounds so supportive and willing to do whatever it takes; I really admire that!


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

kitcatbaby said:


> Wow your DH sounds amazing! I love my OH with all my heart but he is kind of a nighmare with the whole ttc affair!! It took me ages to convince him to go for SA and he was very reluctant I thik he was afraid of his pride being damaged IFKWIM? It turned out his results are ok... not great but will do the job. Your husband sounds so supportive and willing to do whatever it takes; I really admire that!

He is an absolute sweetheart! Every day when I wake up and look at him, my day begins with a smile :)
But I must admit ... it took us a while to get there. He is very very sweet natured, but did need a good kick up the backside to get moving - so, I definitely KWYM :)
We started actively trying in October 2010 and I knew we were DTD at the right times - after a few months I had started getting "help" determining the fertile periods. In May 2011 (turning 36 in August), I got myself checked-out, as I wanted to make sure that - if we needed help - we could start getting it ASAP. Well, everything was OK and I begged DH to get checked-out. He didn't see the urgency that I felt (and TBH every single month when :witch: showed up, I would get upset). Took until the end of August, before he finally went ... to get the diagnosis we (I especially) had dreaded. My poor angel! Rang me and said "it's my fault" :cry: He felt sooo bad (especially knowing how I had wanted children all my life ... am a child of divorced parents and, well, have basically had the candle of hope in my window for forever that someday, I will have my own family and children and can make it all right again, by making them happy)...

So I promptly called the clinic my friend had recommended and ... the first appointment I could get was October 17th :cry: So I was kind of pxxxxd, that by wasting 3 months, we lost another two, just by not getting the results earlier. In September, he had another check, where they found even less than the first time around. Our clinic visit had me hopeful - but again, they wanted to do all sorts of blood tests, hormone, etc. etc. and get another SA from him ... followed by yet another after taking some drops to widen the "tubes" to see if they were just not getting out ... so - four SAs and nothing. And each time, he wasn't taking the first possible appointment for the SAs (and so of course each time I get sad inside, because I know that means yet another cycle...). Then he was sent to the place to discuss the testicular biopsy - but he just wanted to do more blood tests and another SA. They found a tiny bit and suggested another SA at the clinic and freezing if they find anything ... so ... SA # 6 (with nothing).
I finally told the doctor that this constant not-knowing and taking so long was really really getting to me - that I just want to know where it is going, what are the chances etc. etc. I feel for the doctors, it is so easy to just be clinical - whereas it is my / our sanity, our family, our time, our lives that ... 

Anyway the clinic doctor sent him to the biopsy guy again - and that is where we are now : taking the medication.

I ask him every so often, whether he also so desperately wants an LO, or if he is just going through this all just for me ... but he says he wants one too. The clinic doctor has already suggested that we start thinking about donor sperm - but DH doesn't want to consider it and I have agreed to "cross that bridge if and when we should come to it". I must admit - I really want to be able to melt when I look into his eyes in our LO.

I think it took a while for it to sink in for him, that it won't be that easy ... and I think the harder it gets for us, the more he realises that he does really want to be a Daddy... :hugs::cry::cloud9: and ... he has seen what it does to me and ... it is so clear, how very much he loves me :cloud9:

I think, that in a way, it is harder for men to deal with, if the fertility difficulties come from their end. Like a pride thing / not something they ever consider. Even me : my one main horror thought all my life was, what if I can't have children? It never even occurred to me, that it might be my partner who can't! And for a man - you know, masculinity is such a big thing (like you say - afraid of his pride being damaged) - it is just not manly not to be able to reproduce... so I think it is something a woman (even though terribly distressing) can take in her stride more easily, than a man.

I am feeling really emotional right now and just want to hug everyone ... so ... :hugs: all around and extra sprinkling of :dust:


----------



## kitcatbaby

:( I feel sad reading your story and can only imagine how difficult it must be for you both but it really sounds like you are in this together no matter what the outcome may be! I really wish you both the best of luck x


----------



## raventtc

:wave: hi everyone -- i gotta go and read the posts i have missed (which seems like a lot) you ladies have been chatty :hugs:

afm-- i lost crosshairs and now this am i got them back but from cd14 i don't know what is going on right now. i haven't tested cause i didn't think i ov'd since my temps were so strange...we have been keeping up bd everyother day and i haven't been doing opk's for a bit too, just temp'ing........my chart is frustrating me!


----------



## haj624

skeet9924 said:


> Omg haj..I just read your whole blog!! i cant believe everything you have been through with ttc...I cant imagine the stress. I really pray that you get that sticky bfp on the first try!!
> 
> Things are going ok with... I was surprised that I actually ov'd on the weekend!!! Oh and I dtd once this weekend as that is all we managed to fit in in our short time together so we will see...not overly hopeful.. I'm supposed to be relaxing and not ttcing but its so hard!!!! Ateast with temping I knows some what of what is going on with my body

well as of yesterday my road just got a little bumpier..ill be posting in my blog today...but the RE's office called me back and told me the insurance company is giving them a hard time about the approval of our IVF. Since my husband has a variocele they said they might want him to try to get surgery before they can approve it. Even though my doctor told me they are so small it wont do anything. so of course i completely lost it and had to go outside while at work and i just sobbed. i was on cloud 9 last week getting ready to start this all and it can all come crashing down now. my mom said to be they havent even denied you yet and if they do you cant change that...and trust me i know that is completely logically but as you ladies know, its hard to see logic when you're going through all this. So by the beginning of next week we should have our verdict. they said the doctor can appeal but that will take a few months and if they still deny it we have to wait for a year after the surgery to see if his numbers improve before we can do ivf again...this is a complete nightmare right now. i honestly feel like im going to go off the deep end :wacko:


----------



## kitcatbaby

haj624 said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Omg haj..I just read your whole blog!! i cant believe everything you have been through with ttc...I cant imagine the stress. I really pray that you get that sticky bfp on the first try!!
> 
> Things are going ok with... I was surprised that I actually ov'd on the weekend!!! Oh and I dtd once this weekend as that is all we managed to fit in in our short time together so we will see...not overly hopeful.. I'm supposed to be relaxing and not ttcing but its so hard!!!! Ateast with temping I knows some what of what is going on with my body
> 
> well as of yesterday my road just got a little bumpier..ill be posting in my blog today...but the RE's office called me back and told me the insurance company is giving them a hard time about the approval of our IVF. Since my husband has a variocele they said they might want him to try to get surgery before they can approve it. Even though my doctor told me they are so small it wont do anything. so of course i completely lost it and had to go outside while at work and i just sobbed. i was on cloud 9 last week getting ready to start this all and it can all come crashing down now. my mom said to be they havent even denied you yet and if they do you cant change that...and trust me i know that is completely logically but as you ladies know, its hard to see logic when you're going through all this. So by the beginning of next week we should have our verdict. they said the doctor can appeal but that will take a few months and if they still deny it we have to wait for a year after the surgery to see if his numbers improve before we can do ivf again...this is a complete nightmare right now. i honestly feel like im going to go off the deep end :wacko:Click to expand...

haj I don't know what to say except for sorry and don't give up hope! always here if you need to vent. keep your chin up darling!!


----------



## haj624

kitcatbaby said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Omg haj..I just read your whole blog!! i cant believe everything you have been through with ttc...I cant imagine the stress. I really pray that you get that sticky bfp on the first try!!
> 
> Things are going ok with... I was surprised that I actually ov'd on the weekend!!! Oh and I dtd once this weekend as that is all we managed to fit in in our short time together so we will see...not overly hopeful.. I'm supposed to be relaxing and not ttcing but its so hard!!!! Ateast with temping I knows some what of what is going on with my body
> 
> well as of yesterday my road just got a little bumpier..ill be posting in my blog today...but the RE's office called me back and told me the insurance company is giving them a hard time about the approval of our IVF. Since my husband has a variocele they said they might want him to try to get surgery before they can approve it. Even though my doctor told me they are so small it wont do anything. so of course i completely lost it and had to go outside while at work and i just sobbed. i was on cloud 9 last week getting ready to start this all and it can all come crashing down now. my mom said to be they havent even denied you yet and if they do you cant change that...and trust me i know that is completely logically but as you ladies know, its hard to see logic when you're going through all this. So by the beginning of next week we should have our verdict. they said the doctor can appeal but that will take a few months and if they still deny it we have to wait for a year after the surgery to see if his numbers improve before we can do ivf again...this is a complete nightmare right now. i honestly feel like im going to go off the deep end :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> haj I don't know what to say except for sorry and don't give up hope! always here if you need to vent. keep your chin up darling!!Click to expand...

Thanks love!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Haj - Really sorry to hear you are going through a hard time hun, as Kitcat said, don't give up hope chick :hugs: xxx


----------



## mommy247

Omg guys I know its not even my tww yet and I have the urge to poas lol I think I'm addicted...its been a week... I cant help it.


----------



## haj624

thank you ladies!!! I just have such bad anxiety so its hard not to drive myself nuts at the moment:wacko:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you? I got my blood work back and my level was a 24 which means i ovulated! AF came april 2nd so I am getting ready to start my next cycle of clomiphene. weird thing is my cycle was only 28 days and I have never had a normal cycle like that. Hope all is well and FX to you all


----------



## raventtc

so i took an opk this afternoon and look at it, does this mean i am ovulating now??
 



Attached Files:







100_4825.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 3









100_4829.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kitcatbaby

Raven yes! That's one heck of a positive get off bnb and start bding ;)


----------



## skeet9924

Haj- I'm so sorry to hear the insurance company is being such a pain in the a##!! I don't understand why they are being so difficult.. They are there for that reason.. To help pay for stuff.. I don't blame you for going crazy with all this as I would be too.. It's so hard when things are completely out of our control. I know there is not much I can say to make you feel better but I'm sending you gigantic :hugs: and I will pray that you get positive news from the doctors!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Haj - big :hugs: coming your way Chick!
Somehow, insurance companies, doctors - they just don't seem to really understand what women, men, couples are actually going through during the wait. Honestly, when we think about it, what is a year really? And yet, when we are so desperate to be able to POAS and see the :bfp: it sounds and feels like a life sentence...
Sweetie - I know just how you feel ... you don't want to have to wait and hang on a thread. Time is so precious... and they steal so much away from us.

But, don't let your head hang! There will be a solution! A friend of mine recently said : after all you guys are going through, fate has to come through for you - you can't be going through all this for nothing! You must be successful... and as cruel as I know life can sometimes be - I really do believe, that those of us on here, who are struggling and so desperately want a LO (man do I get angry when babies end up in dumpsters, unwanted - and there are thousands of people, who so desperately want to have children) - no matter how long the road is, we will be rewarded (we have to be) and the result will be that much more precious to us!

My fingers and toes are crossed for you!

@ Raven ...You piccie is really good and looks like you will be ovulating within the next 12-48 hours. Hope you are dancing away :)

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SATH

Hi, I'm hoping to get my sticky bean by the end of 2012. Took 8 months trying last time but mc at nearly 6 weeks so fingers crossed for better luck next time. Feeling positive as at least I got a BFP so hopefully I can do it again.


----------



## Excalibur

Raven - Definetly a positive OPK!! Good luck and catch that eggy! :sex::spermy: 

SATH - Hiya hun, welcome to the thread. :hi: Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:

Sending lot's of lucky, sticky :dust: to everyone! :D


----------



## bubumaci

Sath - sorry to hear about your loss! :hugs: Welcome to our thread :wave: and I join Excalibur in pouring lots of sticky :dust: over everyone :)


----------



## skeet9924

Ff changed my cross hairs to Monday .. So now I'm only 3 dpo :( so frustererated with oh now :( I tried so hard to bd on Sunday and we wasn't having it!!


----------



## bubumaci

Isn't it just annoying when FF does that?! Don't worry Skeet! You are definitely still in the running :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks bub... I had a feeling I didn't ov on sat as I had ov pains Sunday... Just kind of has my hopes up :(


----------



## kitcatbaby

:( skeet! You're definately still in the race hun. Stay positive! Xx


----------



## haj624

Thanks ladies!!!

Skeet stay strong!!! You're far from out!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Skeet - Aww, sorry to hear FF changed your Ov date hun, I think you still have a good chance though. Fingers crossed this is your month! :dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks.. Although I know they say just once can get you preg.. It feels like its not going to happen..


----------



## LisaTelsa01

hello,
we are trying for our 1st little one. Can I be added too please? x


----------



## ARuppe716

Please add me as well!! We're on CD2 of our first TTC cycle!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey,
how are you ladies doing?


----------



## Excalibur

Lisa - Hiya and welcome to the thread :hi::hugs: 

ARuppe - Hi and welcome :hi::hugs:


----------



## kitcatbaby

6dpo and feeling ok. I had awful pains most of the day yesterday. Like period pains but they came and went in waves. Seems a bit better today though. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Excalibur

kitcatbaby said:


> 6dpo and feeling ok. I had awful pains most of the day yesterday. Like period pains but they came and went in waves. Seems a bit better today though. How is everyone else doing?


Sounds like it could possibly be Implantation Cramps? Fingers crossed!! :dust:


----------



## raventtc

Morning Ladies!!

so today ff gave me some crosshairs and i am now according to ff 3dpo...well i am off now since i have tons of things to do. Thank goodness for having so much going on so i can't over think things right now!!

Welcome to all the new ladies, you'll love the support you recieve here!!


----------



## Excalibur

Raven - Yay for Cross Hairs! Congratulations on being in the 2WW! :D


----------



## DBZ34

I'm trying to figure out what's going on at the moment. AF is toying with me. She was late, then she came on kind of heavy for a few hours, and now she's gone completely. No idea what's going on...BFN when I tested yesterday. DH says he wants me to test again tomorrow if she doesn't come back...But I wish I could just know what my body was up to.


----------



## kitcatbaby

Excalibur said:


> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> 6dpo and feeling ok. I had awful pains most of the day yesterday. Like period pains but they came and went in waves. Seems a bit better today though. How is everyone else doing?
> 
> 
> Sounds like it could possibly be Implantation Cramps? Fingers crossed!! :dust:Click to expand...

I tend to get a lot of pelvic pain from my blocked tube so I'm not going to get too excited but fingers crossed it might just be implantation. That would be so typical one month before starting clomid lol x


----------



## Excalibur

kitcatbaby said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> 6dpo and feeling ok. I had awful pains most of the day yesterday. Like period pains but they came and went in waves. Seems a bit better today though. How is everyone else doing?
> 
> 
> Sounds like it could possibly be Implantation Cramps? Fingers crossed!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I tend to get a lot of pelvic pain from my blocked tube so I'm not going to get too excited but fingers crossed it might just be implantation. That would be so typical one month before starting clomid lol xClick to expand...

Aww, sorry to hear that hun, I didn't know :hugs: Hopefully it is a good sign though :thumbup: Yeah it would be typical lol, it's been know to happen though :haha: x


----------



## Excalibur

DBZ34 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what's going on at the moment. AF is toying with me. She was late, then she came on kind of heavy for a few hours, and now she's gone completely. No idea what's going on...BFN when I tested yesterday. DH says he wants me to test again tomorrow if she doesn't come back...But I wish I could just know what my body was up to.

Wow..that is strange! I say test again in the morning too, if she doesn't come back of course! :thumbup:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Hi girls, just wanted to share with you all something that happened to me at work today. I work as a restaurant manager and a family came in for lunch who were so lovely. It was a couple and their twin girls. We were chatting for ages and the twins were just so lovely and very sweet. One of them put her arms out to me and I picked her up and the mum asked me when I would be having children of my own and I almost burst in to tears there and then. She went on to tell me that she had conceived her twins through IVF after 3 years of failed ttc. She was so nice and supportive and wishing me luck etc... Don't you think that infertility can cause you to be such a wreck?! I was pouring out my ttc fears to a total stranger... how weird is that?! Her story gave me some hope though that maybe one day I will have beautiful babies like hers.


----------



## Excalibur

Kitcat - Aww that was lovely to read hun, I think it's lovely that a total strange wished you luck etc and was interested in when you were going to have children etc :hugs:


----------



## kitcatbaby

I don't want to get myself all over excited cos it could be nothing but at 8dpo I had a little bit of brown spotting just 3 faint dots on the toilet paper when I wiped (sorry tmi) I hope this is it! My boobs are bigger and more sore than usual even my OH commented that they are hard to the touch. Plus I had cramping all day at 6dpo. I really dont want to get my hopes up but I feel really positive about getting a positive lol please let it be my turn x


----------



## Excalibur

Kitcat - Fingers crossed! :dust:


----------



## Wilsey

I have everything crossed for you kitkat. Hope the brown spotting was implantation!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Wilsey said:


> I have everything crossed for you kitkat. Hope the brown spotting was implantation!

That's what I think it is... just don't want to get excited incase it's just boring old spotting lol


----------



## kitcatbaby

Few more of the same spots every time I wipe... hope its not the start of af 4 days early...


----------



## Wilsey

This is only my experience and I don't want to get your hopes up but I had spotting from 7-11dpo before I got my BFP. (https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...g-7dpo-11dpo-im-freaking-out-please-help.html)


----------



## kitcatbaby

Thanks wilsey but I'm not sure its even coming from inside. This is really tmi but I think its coming from the bit between my bum and my bits...? Not sure what the technical name is lol but perhaps I have a tear from too much bding lol. Who knows?! We will find out soon enough x


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck kitcat!! I really hope it's ib!!

I'm hanging out at the cottage relaxing with beautiful weather!! Relaxing during my tww.. I'm pretty symptomless.. Think I might be 6dpo ..


----------



## raventtc

kitcat -- Fx for you!!

afm-- i am soo busy and that is a good thing so i am not on here too much so i haven't caught up on what i missed, hope everyone is good!! 

:hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

Fingers crossed kitcat!


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

Fingers crossed for you kitcat! I hope you get your BFP soon! 


AFM: Im 13dpo (according to FF). I have been cramping on and off for a week now. I tested Sunday morning and BFN. Ive had dull cramps all day so I hope this means legit AF and not just spotting. As soon as AF shows I can start my first round of Clomid.
Oy, I hate all this waiting...:coffee::dohh:


----------



## haj624

KitKat my figners are crossed for a BFP!!!!


----------



## Wilsey

How long is your LP kitkat? You must be 9dpo now - wondering how long before you AF is supposed to arrive (but hopefully doesn't!!).


----------



## kitcatbaby

Wilsey its a shortie lol 11 days... AF due Thursday so I might have a cheeky test on Wednesday :)


----------



## Wilsey

Eeep not long to go. How're you feeling? Trying not to symptom spot?


----------



## kitcatbaby

Actually feeling pretty calm which is a lot different to usual in the 2ww! The only symptom I can't miss is how huge and painful my boobs are... they always hurt pre af but this is pretty unbearable pain right on the sides of my boobs. Very sore! Will be very disappointed if its bfn this time x


----------



## skeet9924

Sounds exciting kitcat!!! I really hope this is it for you!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Thanks skeet hun :)
How are you doing?


----------



## Wilsey

Hmmm side boob pain - does it almost feel like it connects to your armpit?


----------



## raventtc

ooohhh kitcat sounds good!! Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

I'm doing good..home from the cottage and exhausted. No symptons here!! I'm 7 dpo... so just waiting..I test a week from tomorrow


----------



## kitcatbaby

Did you have a nice time hun? Hope so! Not been tempted to test yet? I know I have lol I'm 10dpo today so might try one later. I'm travelling for a work meeting today but maybe when I get back? x


----------



## skeet9924

It was a great weekend!! Kept my mind very occupied. I haven't been tempted to test at all yet. Since yesterday I have been getting cramps, but they aren't lower abdomen.. They are to the left side.. Which worries me because they are in the same area as my ectopic but to the opposite side :(


----------



## Pnutsprincess

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## raventtc

morning everyone!! 

skeet glad you had a good relaxing weekend, that is always helpful during this ttc jorney or 2ww....I know that is whats helping me stay sane right now too. Now i just have to get thru this week now...everyone is back at school and now i have time on my hands...so i have decided that i am going to do some much needed spring cleaning and rearranging!!

:dust: to all


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

Well when I entered in my temp this morning FF took my crosshairs :wacko:
so now I have no idea where Im at. Today would have been 14DPO and AF should be here but I have very irregular periods so who knows...
:cry:


----------



## wantanerd

Pnut, I am also in the Springs and a military wife. Have you talked to your doc about getting a referral to an RE yet? I was referred in Sept 10 and by Sept 11 I was pregnant thanks to the RE's office. It took longer for me thanks to cysts on my ovaries that refused to shrink for 5 months. 
I hope clomid works for you, I took it for 6 cycles and nothing but after 4 months of treatment at the RE, I was pregnant and it didn't cost me more than $20 a month for medication thanks to Tricare.


----------



## raventtc

Pnutsprincess said:


> How are you ladies doing?

so far so good! trying to keep busy during this 2ww, temps are moving up Fx. where are you at in your cycle (forgive me if you said this already)?


----------



## kitcatbaby

Skeet try not to worry about the pain. I'm sure its hard not to after experiencing an eptopic but please do try not to get too stressed out. Well done for not testing... we have both done well this cycle ;)


----------



## skeet9924

Have you tested yet?? When do you plan on holding off until?


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies!!! The insurance company is still making me a nut job but hopefully I'll have some answers soon. Kitkat..skeet...when are you testing???


----------



## kitcatbaby

I've decided not to test until AF is late so if she's not here Friday I will test then :) I don't want to jinx myself but I don't feel right. Something feels different... I might just be mental though ;)


----------



## haj624

kitcatbaby said:


> I've decided not to test until AF is late so if she's not here Friday I will test then :) I don't want to jinx myself but I don't feel right. Something feels different... I might just be mental though ;)

i know all about being mental:wacko: lol. i have my finger, toes, anything possible crossed for you


----------



## Excalibur

Good luck to all the lovely ladies that are testing soon. Keeping everything crossed for you and sending you all lot's of lucky, sticky baby :dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Haj- I'm sorry to hear the insurance company is being a pain.. I hope they give you answers soon!! 

Kitcat .. You've done well not to test yet!! Only a few more days.. Af is due for me on Monday!


----------



## mammytoerin

Hey!! Congratulations on all those who have their BFPs, and all the best to those TTC!! I got my positive on March the 17th ... baby number 2 is due November the 20th!! Can't believe that by the end of this year we'll be parents of 2 fantastic kids!! xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

Thanks Haj and skeet :) in 14months of ttc I've never felt so pregnant lol I will feel ridiculous if af arrives!


----------



## Wilsey

Awwww kitkat - I so hope AF doesn't show!!!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Thanks wilsey! I'm not going to lie... I haven't tested yet because I'll be really upset if its bfn this month. Not ready to be disappointed by a bfn. Hopefully the witch stays far far away


----------



## Wilsey

I think it's easier to see the witch than a BFN. Ok, well it's not easy to see either but you know what I mean. So you are 10dpo today? AF is due tomorrow or the day after?


----------



## kitcatbaby

Day after... my cycle can vary from between 26-30 days but lately its been 29 so I'm expecting af Thursday or Friday at the very latest. I'm toying with testing tomorrow but would really like to wait til atleast Friday...


----------



## Rosered52

Just wanted to pop in and say that I'm pulling for all of you ladies! I'm on this list myself, one of the 74 lucky ones. Hoping for BFPs for all of you, now or very soon. :flower:


----------



## skeet9924

Whatever you decide to do I'm sending u lots of luck and :dust: !!! 

Ugh I'm exhausted today :(


----------



## kitcatbaby

:( oh no skeet busy day? Relax and unwind tonight... bubble bath!! What time is it there? It's midnight here but I can't sleep even after only 4 hours sleep last night :(


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah its been kind of a stressful day.. my poor dog ripped her nail off last night and it was bleeding everywhere...took her into the vet today and turns out shes going to lose a few more..you can see them lifting from the nail bed...the vet thinks its a fungus infection but we had to send the nail away to get cultured...now I have to wait a week...she gave me pain meds and an ointment to put on the foot..( which will be fun considering she doesnt want her foot touched) and told me to expect more blood and more to be lost :( poor thing I fee so bad for her. The vet muzzled her while she looked at her foot and my pup gave me the saddest puppies ever...I actually almost cried. I'm going to be a sucker when I become a parent :( 

Currently its 7 pm here...I have to get ready for soccer soon


----------



## kitcatbaby

:( poor pooch! It's awful to see them in pain isn't it they are like a part of the family and its so difficult when they're sad. I hope your doggy gets better soon! 
Soccer... non shop skeet! Do you play/coach/watch?


----------



## ashley23ttc

Count Me in Pretty please :):)


----------



## kitcatbaby

ashley23ttc said:


> Count Me in Pretty please :):)

Welcome fellow thyroid sufferer :) this is a great thread full of fab ladies!


----------



## skeet9924

I play in 2 different leagues.. A competitive one and a recreational one.. And tonight I just went in to play shinny ( just a bunch of usadies getting together and having a game ) glad I went it re energized me...


----------



## raventtc

skeet9924 said:


> I play in 2 different leagues.. A competitive one and a recreational one.. And tonight I just went in to play shinny ( just a bunch of usadies getting together and having a game ) glad I went it re energized me...

wow goo skeet!! i feel lazy now, i am a watcher...lol


----------



## skeet9924

Lol to behonest I love to play and am super active.. Yet I don't seem to shed any lbs.. It's pretty frusterating.. I even try to go to the gym a few days a week!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Go skeet! I feel like I should be doing more to stay active. Although I don't have much free time I like to play badminton when I have chance :)


----------



## Wilsey

Wonder how Antsy is doing...


----------



## kitcatbaby

Wilsey said:


> Wonder how Antsy is doing...

I was thinking about her yesterday... she hasn't been around in ages after her loss :( hope she's ok!


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies !!! I must have some kind of psychic power lol cos I always log on just before skeet and kitcat are due to test!! its so bizarre!! 
I hate not being able to get online hardly ever, its literally like once a month now!! Im soooo out of the loop of bnb!! grr...
oh well.. good luck both of u for testing!!! fx'd tightly!!
p.s. kitcat I also used to like to play badminton!! Something else we have in common!

:dust: 
I wanna chat more but gotta get back to work!!! 
:dust:


----------



## raventtc

well sometimes i play with my daughters team, but get winded while they run all over me!! I have taken a few tumbles to the ground, but all in all its fun and makes me understand its not as easy as it looks from the sideline.

wilsey -- your soo close to having your little one!!


----------



## skeet9924

Hey Jo! You always do come on just in time for us to test!! How are things going in the new place? How's your pregnancy going? 

Raven- when I play in the competitive league we tend to play agains a few teams that are I. Their early teens.. They run circles around us!!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Witch got me unexpectedly today :( early at 11dpo. Trying be positive cos next cycle I start on clomid Yayyyyy :) x


----------



## haj624

wilsey...i agree both stink but for me a bfn is worse then af

kitkate-so sorry hun :hugs: but thats a great attitude!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Oh kitcat I'm so sorry..:hugs: 

I'm sending you bucket loads of dust for your first clomid cycle!!!!


----------



## josephine3

Ohhh noooo not an early witch visit! Sorry kitcat :( Hope clomid works for u - I still think you will make it in the end girly!!

Hey skeet - thanks for the well wishes! Its all going well at the mo - starting to panic about how unorganised we are tho!! got my nursery furtiture ordered at last tho woo hoo just got to wait for it all to come in so I can collect it! x


----------



## skeet9924

That's so exciting!! I'm sure once you have the furniture in it will ease your mind a bit.. Something yields me though, that when a girl is about ti have a baby she never feels organized


----------



## Excalibur

Kitcat - Really sorry the :witch: got you hun :hugs: 

Sending you lot's of lucky, sticky :dust: for your 1st cycle on Clomid :hugs:


----------



## Too_Much

NOT again!!!!! :(

very sad AF arrived. was so convinced this cycle, not obsessed but so hopeful so very disappointed. also realised my dreams of a baby in 2012 is no longer possible :(
but God knows best

trying Relfxology and BBT this month, so hoping for better results!

my energy levels have been up and blood pressure has improved thanks to Chinese medicine so hoping that sets me up better

anyway guys all teh best and babies to us all ASAP!!!

:)


----------



## kitcatbaby

Thanks girls :) I was shocked to see af! my cycles still aren't regular since my laparoscopy...27 days this month :S 
Come on clomid! Really excited for this time next month so I can get started with something new and proactive!


----------



## mammytoerin

Hi! Please could you add my name to the list? We're due with baby number 2 on the 20th of November :) x


----------



## Wilsey

kitkat - quite shocked, it really sounded like your month. Fingers crossed for you starting on Clomid though! A lot of people have had great luck with it.

Jo - very exciting about setting up the nursery!! Enjoy it :)


----------



## skeet9924

Kitcat- how long ago did you have your lap? I had mine done for my ectopic nov 1.. Had 2 reg periods after it.. Then crazy ones since.. I've had as short as 27 and as long as 43


----------



## raventtc

sorry kitkat that af showed up and early at that :hugs:

afm- i am NOT smyptom spotting or anything i just have this feeling like someone is pushing on a pressure point in my right hip joint...no matter how i sit or move its there and its been going on all day long....??!!


----------



## skeet9924

Is it bad news that my temps are pretty similar this chart compared to last?


----------



## Too_Much

kitcatbaby said:


> Witch got me unexpectedly today :( early at 11dpo. Trying be positive cos next cycle I start on clomid Yayyyyy :) x

so sorry but good on you for being positive for next cycle!
all the best
:)


----------



## ashleyd

Would love to join this group! I am hoping and praying I have a little bean in my belly by the end of 2012! :) 

GL everyone!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Skeet my lap was in January and since my cycles have been 30, 29, 27. Which I know isn't that bad but its a right pain in the bum! I got caught short yesterday without tampons etc as she was 2days early. It's just annoying! I hope mine don't get worse like yours seem to have! Have you asked the doctor if the lap could cause irregular cycles? Maybe I'll ask when I go for my cd3 bloods tomorrow... x


----------



## skeet9924

Well the doctor said because of the ectopic ( which was why I had the lap) that he was surprised my first two af had been normal. And its really hard to tell what is normal for me as in the past year I've been preg 3 times with losses... the average I have is 30-32 days...but lately its been as short as 28 and as long as 43.. I like temping cause atleast I have an idea when af is going to show...and if i ov late then atleast i know not to expect her to be late... I find I temp more to see when I ov to estimate af instead of temping to get preg.


----------



## bubumaci

:) I do that too. I know there is no chance of us getting pregnant naturally, but I am still using the CBFM and temping so that I can chart my cycle (I find it is fascinating), knowing exactly when I'm ovulating and even better, knowing pretty much exactly when to expect the :witch: I find that really quite exciting :)


----------



## kitcatbaby

Thanks skeet and bubu I'm going to invest in a bbt thermometer and start charting! x


----------



## skeet9924

It's a good idea... As you know with oh hours of work the odds of me conceiving aren't very good.. But it is a lot less stressful knowing when I ov and knowing when to expect af.. Last cycle was 42 days... I would have freaked and ran to the doctor if I hadn't of known I ovd late. 

Speaking of charting.. Take a peak at mine.. My temp dropped yesterday.. And flew up today.., I'm now curious what tomorrow will look like :)


----------



## raventtc

kitkat you should give charting a try, it took me a bit to sleep at night, i know that sounds funny but i would sleep and then think oh i have to take my temp....but it was like 3am or something then i would tell myself to hurry back to sleep and so on and so on...no i finally sleep and wake up to my alarm to temp....Good Luck


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

Hey everyone! I have a quick question. 
After I put my temp in on FF this morning, I got my crosshairs back. According to that im 17DPO. Im not sure I actually OV'd because I was expecting to start AF around the time FF shows I ovulated so I didnt take any OPKs. So I have no real confirmation...
I tested around 11-12DPO and BFN. My question is, is it possible to be so far from OV without being preggars? :dohh:

I havent tested since because I ran out of tests and figured I didnt need any for awhile.
My chart is in my sig.
Thanks:shrug:


----------



## skeet9924

It might be worth taking a test.. Your cross hairs are dotted so ff feels there is some sort of conflicting information .. If you don't want to waste a ton of money try a $ store brand


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

Thanks! I will definitely go get some this evening when I get off work. 
How awesome would that be to get a BFP and start my vacation from work?! :haha:


----------



## uadreamybabe

I got my BFP Feb. 14. Baby is due Oct. 17, 2012!!!! I would love a bump buddy =)


----------



## josephine3

Congrats uadreamybabe!!

kitcat good luck with the charting I never got around to it!! I just cant wake up at the same time every day and I hate alarms! A lot of people seem to find it gives them a lot of useful info tho so I hope you get somewhere wth it!! i would have throught the lap would sort of even out your cycle tho I could be wrong! 
:dust: to everyone xx


----------



## raventtc

skeet that is one heck of a temp jump......:thumbup:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks raven!! I'm so excited I just want to hurry up and go to bed so I can temp :haha: I'm too afraid to test.. Might test Sunday if temps are still up... That would be 13dpo and one day before af


----------



## raventtc

skeet9924 said:


> Thanks raven!! I'm so excited I just want to hurry up and go to bed so I can temp :haha: I'm too afraid to test.. Might test Sunday if temps are still up... That would be 13dpo and one day before af

I am the same way...to scared to test just want to keep temp'ing.....i am thinking about testing Sunday, but not sure and i have no tests in the house....gotta commit to buying a few first!! 

Good Luck Skeet!!

:dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks raven!! I almost bought a 2 pack of frer in Walmart today as they were on sale.. Then decided against it since I have about 40 ic here.. Figure if I get even a hint of a line on ic I'm running out for frer .. And digi lol


----------



## kitcatbaby

Lol skeet best of luck :) keep us posted x


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks kitcat!! And of course I'll keep you posted!!


----------



## raventtc

so tested this am and got a bfn!!?? :sad2: might just curl up and sleep my day away!


----------



## kitcatbaby

:( sorry raven!


----------



## Excalibur

Raven - Sorry to hear you got a BFN hun :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

So sorry raven :( its still early!!


----------



## raventtc

yeah i know i just thougt that if i tested today it would be different...but no af and she's not supposed to show up til tues/wed...so we'll see --- but thanks ladies for the support!!


----------



## skeet9924

Tomorrow is af due date for me.. So let's see what my temps say tomorrow!!


----------



## Wilsey

Exciting skeet - hope they stay up!!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks wilsey!! After the dip I thought they might.. As of today I don't have a single symptom of preg or af so we will see.. 

How are you feeling??


----------



## Wilsey

I didn't think I was pregnant the month I got my BFP. Only my hubby thought I was because he thought I was glowing...he was probably just trying to get laid bahaha.

Feeling achy and tired. Hoping baby won't be far away!! :)


----------



## skeet9924

I bet it's getting hard to sleep.. I can't believe you are going to have your baby soon.. It feels like just the other day you were announcing your bfp!!


----------



## Wilsey

OMG I know!!! So insane that I'm over 38 weeks.

Now it feels like the 2ww again. What was that twinge? Is that the beginning of labour? I'm sure I've had more CM lately. etc. etc. Ugh!!


----------



## skeet9924

Lol glad to know the tww is never ending lol!! Does your dr think your going to go into labour soon.. Or do they think you still have a little bit to go?


----------



## Wilsey

Bahahaha you get a decent 8 month break in between ;)

I have a midwife appointment on Thursday to check progress. I keep feeling all these things and think 'oh it's going to happen soon' but really, he could still be three weeks off. Sometimes the lead in can be quite prolonged.


----------



## bubumaci

Raven - I think it looks like a nice implantation dip at 10 DPO (so your test yesterday would have been a bit early). If it was implantation, you can expect to start seeing a positive test only about 5+ days later. But your temps are looking good, so I hope you didn't curl up (although sleeping the day away can feel really good sometimes too - nearly did it ourselves yesterday :D ).
My fingers are crossed for you :)

:dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Wilsey - Not long to go now hun :happydance: xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies my temp dropped to the cover line right on schedule:( look like I'm on to the next cycle


----------



## kitcatbaby

:( skeet! Sorry lovely! 
I'm having a bad day today... an old friend of mine who hates kids and never wanted them has announced her pregnancy on Facebook and I'm insanely jealous! I hate the person I've become from ltttc... I would never have reacted this way before ttc and I'm quite disgusted that the first thing I felt was bitterness and jealousy. Had enough now I just want my baby :(


----------



## skeet9924

Oh kitcat.. I feel your frustrations :( I'm so sick of ttc., even when I'm trying to relax and ntnp because I know my chances are low with are lack of bding ... I'm still so dissappounted today.. I don't even want to be at work.. Everyone is annoying me


----------



## kitcatbaby

:( skeet! It's just not fair. No woman should have to feel this way. I hate who I have become to be honest :(


----------



## skeet9924

Me too Kitcat...I hate that I am jealous of every pregnant woman, and even more jealous of all my friends who have these beautiful families. I'm going to be 30 this year with no baby...  I cant even talk to OH about it because hes so layed back it frusterates me. He doesnt understand the pressure i'm feeling about this. He just keeps saying it will happen when it happens and when it is meant to be...


----------



## kitcatbaby

My OH is exactly the same he always says we will have kids when we have kids which I hate! It might not be that easy :( it just plain sucks. I suppose today is just a bad day :(


----------



## skeet9924

I wish we weren't half way across the world from each other....I'd say we meet up for a :drunk:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Lol that would be nice skeet :) a virtual beer will have to do. Thanks for being here to talk about these things... I love having somebody who understands x


----------



## skeet9924

lol we should get virtual drunk :haha: I could use a could night of drinking and no morals or ttc thought lol. It is definetly nice to have you to chat with and vent with... We really seem to understand each others struggles


----------



## kitcatbaby

Totally! Venting together makes it bearable :) 
I'm sure all of this will be worth it in the end hun! When we have our big fat pregnant bellies lol


----------



## skeet9924

Yes it will!! And we will respect it that much more and enjoy it!!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Well said my friend! :) feel a bit better now I've had a good moan


----------



## skeet9924

Oh kitcat!!! I forgot to tell you.,, I quit smoking!!! A week today now!!!


----------



## haj624

So I'm supposed to be having a Drs. appt. tomorrow for a sono and having the IVF class wed and starting my lupron shots. I had called the doctor friday and they still hadn't heard back from this medical director. So I called today to see if I was still keeping my appts. for this week and the woman told me the medical director has still not called them back. So they bumped my sono till wednesday and said if he gets the ok i can just got straight to the class after. I really really really just don't get it. My mom said to me today sometiems we forget we're not doctors only patients and I get this but it's just so aggrevating. So odds are I'm guessing I'm not going to be doing IVF in May as planned. But now it sucks like am I going to get to do it next month or is my husband going to have to get this surgery and I'm going to have to wait like a year. I had a complete and utter breakdown last night. I sobbed for like 2 hours till like 1 in the morning and then I had a massive anxiety attack that kept me up till like after 2. It was bad...really bad. The worst I've been in a long time. So needless to say I'm exhausted today. This is just all causing me to have zero motivation and I just want some answers. It's effecting my whole entire life right now. It's completely maddening.


----------



## kitcatbaby

skeet9924 said:


> Oh kitcat!!! I forgot to tell you.,, I quit smoking!!! A week today now!!!

Aw yes brilliant news skeet well done darling :) x


----------



## skeet9924

Oh haj.. What a mess :hugs: I can't imagine what you are going through .. I'll pray that you get answers soon :hugs: 

Kitcat: thanks!!! Oh quit with me... It's nice he's supporting me.. I don't think he will last though


----------



## kitcatbaby

My OH didn't last long lol but atleast he tried and has now cut right down. Hope your OH sticks it out with you!


----------



## skeet9924

I hope so too.. But he really doesn't sound to confident in himself about it., we went out Saturday night and I was dd.. He kept complaining how much he wanted a smoke and that he was going to ask someone for one.. I got annoyed told him to go ahead but he better brush his teeth before bed and not even think of kissing me lol.. Needless to say.. He didn't smoke :)


----------



## skeet9924

Well I'm officially not going to have a baby in my belly by the end of 2012.. Af just showed.. Good thing we changed the name of the group!'


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I am being told Clomiphene can give false OPKs. I was also told by some other ladies that OPKs shouldn't be started until 3 days after the last pill of clomid/clomi[hene. I finished my last pill on tuesday april 10th, started OPKs thursday the 12th(2 days after) - friday the 13th - and saturday the 14th - sunday the 15th - and monday the 16 + and tuesday the 17th +. I see a lot of people saying clomid can give false positives but I didn't get a positive til 4 or 5 days later. I think its safe to say I am Ovulating. I pray to god I am really ovulating because i have this light pain in my left ovary. 

Cds 15 and 16
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/IMG_0051.jpg


----------



## skeet9924

I'd say it's positive!! Happy bding!!!


----------



## haj624

As I'm writing this the tears are streaming down my face. The doctors office just called me back. They approved the IVF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm in complete shock right now. And today was the last day they can do it that I could start this cycle. So tomorrow I am going for my sono, my IVF class, and I am starting my Lupron. Does anyone know how long between lupron and retrieval? So ladies I will officially be doing my IVF in May!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Congratulations haj - very happy for you! Best of luck :D

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## haj624

Wilsey said:


> Congratulations haj - very happy for you! Best of luck :D
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thanks hun!!! OMG 10 days!!!!! Are you so ready???


----------



## Wilsey

Yes! Wishing it would happen now! They let us go 10 days overdue in NZ so I guess either way I know I will have bubs in my arms in 20 days. Just hoping he's not late...I want cuddles!! ;)

Ohhhh update your siggy - the IVF part!! :D


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah haj!!!!!! :happydance: that is amazing news!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Rigi.kun

haj624 said:


> As I'm writing this the tears are streaming down my face. The doctors office just called me back. They approved the IVF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm in complete shock right now. And today was the last day they can do it that I could start this cycle. So tomorrow I am going for my sono, my IVF class, and I am starting my Lupron. Does anyone know how long between lupron and retrieval? So ladies I will officially be doing my IVF in May!!!

:happydance: That is absolutely awesome news to hear :D
:dust: Good wishes your way :thumbup:




skeet9924 said:


> Well I'm officially not going to have a baby in my belly by the end of 2012.. Af just showed.. Good thing we changed the name of the group!'

:hugs: I'm sorry to hear AF showed up.


----------



## Mrs.Undy

How do I join this group?


----------



## Rigi.kun

Mrs.Undy said:


> How do I join this group?

I don't know how often Antsy logs into BnB. I'd send her a private message asking to join the group.


----------



## Mrs.Undy

I just realized sadly that I wont be able to have a 2012 baby. Just figured the dates and if I got pregnant this cycle I wouldn't be due until Jan 2013:dohh:


----------



## Wilsey

Mrs Undy - It's been changed to basically being pregnant in 2012 instead of having the baby by the end of 2012!


----------



## haj624

Thanks ladies!!!

Wilsey-signature changed!!!


----------



## Mrs.Undy

Oh Ok Great! Then I would love to be added!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats haj!


----------



## haj624

Hi Ladies!!! I went to the doctors this morning for our sonohystogram and everything came back good. He said the cysts is still there but its so little he doesn't see it being a problem. Then we had our IVF class. DH and I learned how to do all the shots. All of my injectibles are being delivered today and we are picking up anything oral tonight. Soooo as of right now here are my following dates of things going on:

Today-Starting Lupron
4/22-Stop BC
4/26-Uterine Mapping
5/4-Baseline Sono and Bloodwork and possibly starting Stims if everything is a-ok.

They said we are looking for retrival somewhere around the 16/17/18 (Only a month away). Then they will decide on a 3-5 day transfer and then transfer and 2 weeks later I go in for my beta. So fingers crossed in a little over a month I'll be a mommy!!!

Only thing that was a little disheartening today was they said they were going to freeze the embryos and I wasnt aware how much that cost. Its another $1800...that I'm not sure we can cough up in a month. You don't have to have the embryos frozen do you?


----------



## kitcatbaby

Great news Haj :) how exciting! 
Skeet sorry af got you hun :(


----------



## haj624

Skeet sorry AF showed up...hopefully next month will be your month!!!:thumbup:


----------



## raventtc

so af is starting to show her ulgy face tonight!!! i am so lost right now..... :(


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I just wanted to post in here that I got my :bfp:! I am so freaking excited!


----------



## wantanerd

Congrats!


----------



## haj624

raventtc said:


> so af is starting to show her ulgy face tonight!!! i am so lost right now..... :(

:hugs:


Jen.Uh.Fur said:


> I just wanted to post in here that I got my :bfp:! I am so freaking excited!

Congrats!!!:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## babyfeva

congrats!


----------



## VeryHopeful

Wow, I remember posting here when I got my BFP... My son is now two weeks old. Good luck to everyone who is TTC and congrats to all the BFPs!


----------



## Rigi.kun

raventtc said:


> so af is starting to show her ulgy face tonight!!! i am so lost right now..... :(

I'm sorry to hear :hugs:
Wishing you plenty of :dust: for next cycle



Jen.Uh.Fur said:


> I just wanted to post in here that I got my :bfp:! I am so freaking excited!

Congratulations on the great news :happydance: happy healthy 9 months to you


----------



## bubumaci

@ Haj - that's wonderful news, I am so very happy for you. Concerning the frozen embryos, I guess that's up to you - I don't think you *have* to do anything. But it might not be a bad thing : a) in case the (heaven forbid) bean doesn't stick or b) in case a couple of years down the road you want another one, you don't have to go through all the hormones, harvesting, fertilisation etc. you just use one of the frozen embryos.

@ Skeet + Kitcat : I had a similar break down to you guys just a couple of days ago! While I was thrilled to hear about one of my best friends' successful second pregnancy in Australia, I had some "upsetting" news from my Dad. When I was 18 (and living in Germany with my Mum, whom I had been sent to live with when I was 15), he and his wife adopted two girls. The youngest had a little girl in 2007, when she was 18 years old (not together with the Father, didn't finish school) and most of the time, my Dad and his wife looked / look after the little girl. My adopted sister just recently got thrown out of council housing, is living at my Father's place again : and she is now expecting a second baby in October ... and she is not together with the Father!
It makes me so angry! This girl is not even capable of looking after / supporting herself, is living off my Father / the state, and is now going to have a second child. She is irresponsible ... oh, don't get me started. There are so many couples, who are desperate to have children (look at us!), who go to the lengths of the earth to get pregnant - and then you have idiots like this! It is so frustrating! And all those babies that end up in a rubbish bin, because they were a mistake :cry:
At times like that, I ask myself, why fate is so cruel / life is so unfair sometimes...

So - as you can see, not only did I lose it a few days ago - it gets to me every time I think of it!

So ..... big big :hugs: all around - lots and lots of :dust: all around ...
Jen : CONGRATULATIONS hun!! H+H 9 months to you :)

And Skeet : go girl with not smoking. My fingers are so tightly crossed for you that you manage it :)

xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks for all the support ladies!!! 

Congrats Jenn


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Hello ladies! I completely disappeared. I suck so bad! soooo sorry, I thought i was good after the mc but it messed with my head big time. My relationship became ridiculously strained and I had to get way away from anything baby related. Im in the process of updating, its no where near complete, i am on page 322 but ill be working on it today and tmrw! Im so sorry ladies! <3


----------



## RainAngel

It happens. Some things just have a habit of biting you in the ass when you think they won't.


----------



## Breezy81

Antsynewlywed said:


> Hello ladies! I completely disappeared. I suck so bad! soooo sorry, I thought i was good after the mc but it messed with my head big time. My relationship became ridiculously strained and I had to get way away from anything baby related. Im in the process of updating, its no where near complete, i am on page 322 but ill be working on it today and tmrw! Im so sorry ladies! <3


So sorry to hear about your loss! :hugs:
I would love to join whenever you get around to getting caught up.


----------



## kitcatbaby

Welcome back antsy :) great to see you posting again. So sorry for your loss xx


----------



## haj624

Welcome back Antsy!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Good to see you again Antsy!!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Hello everyone!! This looks like such a great group and I would love to be a part of it! 
My hubby and I have been together for a little over 6 years. We got married last summer. We have decided that we will start ttc in June. I can't wait! Hopefully we can get a little bean by the end of the year! :happydance: I'm so happy to find a group of people in the same boat as I am!! Good luck to everyone, I look forward to hearing all the exciting news when it happens!!


----------



## xkatiex

Can i join??? we've been trying to concieve for a year and almost 4 months! i'd love to get some of you ladies' tips and a BFP in 2012!!! :)


----------



## bubumaci

Antsy!!!!!! :hug::hug::hug: welcome back. I so understand the bit where it all screws with your head and you can't take it. Big cuddles coming your way.

And @ all the new "we want babies in our bellies by the end of the year" a huge welcome :)

Sprinkling :dust: all round :)


----------



## josephine3

Hi antsy! Great to see you again! Im not around much either as no internet at home (booo) but try to catch up when I can!! hope team 2012 is good and good luck for april/may bfps!


----------



## josephine3

P.S. Where is mrs MM?? xx hope she's okay too!!! xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

josephine3 said:


> P.S. Where is mrs MM?? xx hope she's okay too!!! xx

haven't seen her posting for ages but I think she is lurking <3 missing her posts!!
hope you are ok doll and doing well xx


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Thanks for so generously welcoming me back. If you are interested in where ive been i posted it in my journal. 
here==========> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...c-after-implanon-read-me-26.html#post17257793
I will be around today, updating and such! I sure missed you ladies! and newbies! welcome!!! Ill get you added asap!


----------



## Excalibur

Antsy - Welcome back hun :hugs:


----------



## Marriedlaydee

wow, 80 BFPs!!! Well done guys, and good luck for 2013 to those who got AF. I'm onto 2013 too now, but just wanted to pop in and say WOW for 80! :) lots and lots of babies :)


----------



## skeet9924

Welcome back antsy!! I completely understand about ttc getting to our heads.. I'm currently enjoying a few beers after having a bit of a break down today myself


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Thanks ladies! :) Im still catching up! lol im through another 15-20 pages! lol, but still a little ways to go! So "my plan" is to finish off this pack of birthcontrol which should bring AF on the 5th, then bd like crazy until i get pregnant. Easy enough right? lol I had a reading with Cheri and she predicted that I will either concieve, get a bfp, or deliver in july. Well ill be testing on July 4th for my june cycle! lol thatd be cool to find out on the holiday :)


----------



## kitcatbaby

skeet9924 said:


> Welcome back antsy!! I completely understand about ttc getting to our heads.. I'm currently enjoying a few beers after having a bit of a break down today myself

Chin up skeet! Are you Ov soon? x


----------



## lmk423

I just read through all these posts to keep my mind off of myself!... .but I have to ask--
I am currently 2 days late for AF and I got a BFN this morning.... any hope for me still or is the witch just trying to be fashionably late?

I have super sore boobs (and that is NOT typical for me), no cramps.
I am a little nauseous for the past couple days, I have a runny nose and my face and back (which never happens!) are breaking out. I have had a couple spells of a wipe or two of brown CM or clearly old blood-- but they are few and far between over the past week or so..... I haven't used a pantyliner or tampon or anything....

I'm saying a prayer, but I don't wanna get my hopes up. Any words of wisdom?


----------



## Rigi.kun

skeet9924 said:


> Welcome back antsy!! I completely understand about ttc getting to our heads.. I'm currently enjoying a few beers after having a bit of a break down today myself

:hugs: I hope everything is going ok skeet. Remember if you need to talk you know we're here for you.



Antsynewlywed said:


> Thanks for so generously welcoming me back. If you are interested in where ive been i posted it in my journal.
> here==========> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...c-after-implanon-read-me-26.html#post17257793
> I will be around today, updating and such! I sure missed you ladies! and newbies! welcome!!! Ill get you added asap!

Welcome back Antsy :)



lmk423 said:


> I just read through all these posts to keep my mind off of myself!... .but I have to ask--
> I am currently 2 days late for AF and I got a BFN this morning.... any hope for me still or is the witch just trying to be fashionably late?
> 
> I have super sore boobs (and that is NOT typical for me), no cramps.
> I am a little nauseous for the past couple days, I have a runny nose and my face and back (which never happens!) are breaking out. I have had a couple spells of a wipe or two of brown CM or clearly old blood-- but they are few and far between over the past week or so..... I haven't used a pantyliner or tampon or anything....
> 
> I'm saying a prayer, but I don't wanna get my hopes up. Any words of wisdom?

Best of luck lmk, I don't know much about BFNs and late AFs, here's hoping it's a good sign and that you get your BFP soon :)


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. I finished my bc on Sunday night and I'm going in for my uterine mapping today. Fingers crossed they find some good spots that they can put those eggies in!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Sounds exciting Haj! Keep us posted x


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. I finished my bc on Sunday night and I'm going in for my uterine mapping today. Fingers crossed they find some good spots that they can put those eggies in!!

Yay!! Good Luck!


----------



## mammytoerin

Best of luck, Haj!! Hope everything goes well for you :) xxxx


----------



## Breezy81

Good luck Haj! :winkwink:


----------



## raventtc

good luck haj!! hope they find some good spots for those eggies too!! 

:dust:


----------



## haj624

Thanks for all of the positive thoughts ladies. He did the uterine mapping "mock transfer" and took all of the measurements. They also do a biopsy of your lining. That part sucked. So they said if theres anything wrong with it, they will call but no news is good news. So otherwise I just continue with my Lupron shots and have to wait 10 more days for my next doctors appt where they will do my baseline sono and bloodwork and then start stims. After that hopefully everything will start going by pretty quick. Then I'll just have the dreaded tww:dohh:


----------



## skeet9924

oh haj I hope all this time goes so quickly for you!! I'm so happy to hear that things are on the go for you.

AFM: I've had a horrible past week and a bit. As I've mentioned before my dog is sick. I found out its an immune disorder and is going to be pretty costly to maintain for the rest of her life. I also found out I have to pay a ton of money in taxes ( I was expecting to pay but not as much as it turned out to be) and today I got into an accident in the crappy weather and smashed up the front bumper of my car!!! I'm ok and uninjured which is the positive out of it, but I have to get my car fixed. its 3000 worth of damage. I am putting it through insurance and all i have to pay is the 500 deductible....I actually broke down and cried to the car rental lady when she asked me for a 100 dollar deposit for the car. She felt so bad for me that she only made me give her a dollar lol. The poor girl probably had no idea what hit her. On top of all that..TMI WARNING I got my first ever yeast infection!! and just a few minutes ago my dog ate my favourite lip gloss.

Sorry for the crazy long rant..I had to get it off my chest!! 

The one thing that was nice this week is after I found out my friend at work was pregnant I was upset but super happy for her as she has had issues with ttc, but one of the men i share an office with actually waited until she left and gave me a big hug and asked me how I was handling it. It was such a nice thoughtful gesture I almost cried.

I should be gearing up to Ov aroudn cd 15 which is next tuesday...but due to everything going on I have a feeling that I will Ov late. With everything going on its hard to believe that my body will even be up to concieving this month.

Thanks for listening to my rant..enough about me...

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## preg_pilot

skeet9924 said:


> oh haj I hope all this time goes so quickly for you!! I'm so happy to hear that things are on the go for you.
> 
> AFM: I've had a horrible past week and a bit. As I've mentioned before my dog is sick. I found out its an immune disorder and is going to be pretty costly to maintain for the rest of her life. I also found out I have to pay a ton of money in taxes ( I was expecting to pay but not as much as it turned out to be) and today I got into an accident in the crappy weather and smashed up the front bumper of my car!!! I'm ok and uninjured which is the positive out of it, but I have to get my car fixed. its 3000 worth of damage. I am putting it through insurance and all i have to pay is the 500 deductible....I actually broke down and cried to the car rental lady when she asked me for a 100 dollar deposit for the car. She felt so bad for me that she only made me give her a dollar lol. The poor girl probably had no idea what hit her. On top of all that..TMI WARNING I got my first ever yeast infection!! and just a few minutes ago my dog ate my favourite lip gloss.
> 
> Sorry for the crazy long rant..I had to get it off my chest!!
> 
> The one thing that was nice this week is after I found out my friend at work was pregnant I was upset but super happy for her as she has had issues with ttc, but one of the men i share an office with actually waited until she left and gave me a big hug and asked me how I was handling it. It was such a nice thoughtful gesture I almost cried.
> 
> I should be gearing up to Ov aroudn cd 15 which is next tuesday...but due to everything going on I have a feeling that I will Ov late. With everything going on its hard to believe that my body will even be up to concieving this month.
> 
> Thanks for listening to my rant..enough about me...
> 
> How is everyone else doing??

Here´s to hoping that it only gets better from now on :) :thumbup:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Oh skeet what a horrible week! :( things can only get better from here hun! You made me smile when you said your dog ate your favourite lip gloss... silly doggy! 
Hope all the stress doesn't have a negative effect and you are still on track to Ov next week.

AFM... should Ov in a few days but am working 14hour days at work so am far too tired to bd regularly so this month is probably a write off for me. But...11 days til my next FS appointment gives me something to look forward to :)


----------



## skeet9924

oh kit kat if things work out we will be oving around the same time again!! I'm hoping I ov earlier then later as it will make it easier for OH and I to have a better chance. If I ov in the middle of the week or towards the end then we wont have a chance this month


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

skeet9924 said:


> oh haj I hope all this time goes so quickly for you!! I'm so happy to hear that things are on the go for you.
> 
> AFM: I've had a horrible past week and a bit. As I've mentioned before my dog is sick. I found out its an immune disorder and is going to be pretty costly to maintain for the rest of her life. I also found out I have to pay a ton of money in taxes ( I was expecting to pay but not as much as it turned out to be) and today I got into an accident in the crappy weather and smashed up the front bumper of my car!!! I'm ok and uninjured which is the positive out of it, but I have to get my car fixed. its 3000 worth of damage. I am putting it through insurance and all i have to pay is the 500 deductible....I actually broke down and cried to the car rental lady when she asked me for a 100 dollar deposit for the car. She felt so bad for me that she only made me give her a dollar lol. The poor girl probably had no idea what hit her. On top of all that..TMI WARNING I got my first ever yeast infection!! and just a few minutes ago my dog ate my favourite lip gloss.
> 
> Sorry for the crazy long rant..I had to get it off my chest!!
> 
> The one thing that was nice this week is after I found out my friend at work was pregnant I was upset but super happy for her as she has had issues with ttc, but one of the men i share an office with actually waited until she left and gave me a big hug and asked me how I was handling it. It was such a nice thoughtful gesture I almost cried.
> 
> I should be gearing up to Ov aroudn cd 15 which is next tuesday...but due to everything going on I have a feeling that I will Ov late. With everything going on its hard to believe that my body will even be up to concieving this month.
> 
> Thanks for listening to my rant..enough about me...
> 
> How is everyone else doing??

Sounds like you had a rough week, and of course when one thing hits the fan, everything else decides to- that's the worst. Hopefully things will get better for you :flower: That was really nice of him to ask how you were doing.


----------



## Rigi.kun

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. I finished my bc on Sunday night and I'm going in for my uterine mapping today. Fingers crossed they find some good spots that they can put those eggies in!!

Sounds absolutely fabulouse Haj. Tho I'm sorry to hear about the "no news is good news" as I know how frustrating that can be. Can't wait to hear some more good news from you.



skeet9924 said:


> oh haj I hope all this time goes so quickly for you!! I'm so happy to hear that things are on the go for you.
> 
> AFM: I've had a horrible past week and a bit. As I've mentioned before my dog is sick. I found out its an immune disorder and is going to be pretty costly to maintain for the rest of her life. I also found out I have to pay a ton of money in taxes ( I was expecting to pay but not as much as it turned out to be) and today I got into an accident in the crappy weather and smashed up the front bumper of my car!!! I'm ok and uninjured which is the positive out of it, but I have to get my car fixed. its 3000 worth of damage. I am putting it through insurance and all i have to pay is the 500 deductible....I actually broke down and cried to the car rental lady when she asked me for a 100 dollar deposit for the car. She felt so bad for me that she only made me give her a dollar lol. The poor girl probably had no idea what hit her. On top of all that..TMI WARNING I got my first ever yeast infection!! and just a few minutes ago my dog ate my favourite lip gloss.
> 
> Sorry for the crazy long rant..I had to get it off my chest!!
> 
> The one thing that was nice this week is after I found out my friend at work was pregnant I was upset but super happy for her as she has had issues with ttc, but one of the men i share an office with actually waited until she left and gave me a big hug and asked me how I was handling it. It was such a nice thoughtful gesture I almost cried.
> 
> I should be gearing up to Ov aroudn cd 15 which is next tuesday...but due to everything going on I have a feeling that I will Ov late. With everything going on its hard to believe that my body will even be up to concieving this month.
> 
> Thanks for listening to my rant..enough about me...
> 
> How is everyone else doing??

I'm sorry to hear about your rough week. Just remember our bodies our wonderful things :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Poor Skeet ... that sounds like you've had your share of bad luck for the whole year! :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks ladies.. 

I'm pretty sure in the past year I've had enough bad luck for me and about 5 other people's worth!!


----------



## haj624

Aw Skeet!!! Chin Up, good things are coming!!!:hugs:


----------



## kitcatbaby

How are we all ladies? 
I'm probably out as I'm Ov tonight and last bd 2 days ago... with no ewcm to keep the swimmers happy I'm sure this month will be bfn...


----------



## skeet9924

How come you can't bd tonight kitcat? 2 days before has lead to pregnancy before :) good luck!! You should invest in some preseed to help when you are getting close to ov


----------



## kitcatbaby

Skeet... im covering for 2 managers at work right now as one is on holiday and the other is sick so I am working 14 hour days (74hours this working week!) and can barely stand up by the time I get home. I was so exhausted last night but OH really wanted to bd and honestly I don't think I have Ovd yet... (I can always tell when I have cos my nipples get really sore( so we managed to bd once but with no sign of ov I guess it's kind of pointless. I've never Ovd later than cd17 which is today so maybe the stress of my long week has prevented Ov?


----------



## skeet9924

Oh wow kitcat, you must be exhausted... I don't think I'll be testing this month either.. With all the stress I've been through in the past bit I can't even get in the mood to bd.. Oh well guess I'll be waiting another month


----------



## kitcatbaby

=( we can wait together skeet!! keep eachother sane. I've got my FS appointment to get clomid next friday =D hopefully I can start it next cycle all being well. Atleast that is something to look forward to. Do you see an FS hun? x


----------



## skeet9924

No I don't.. I haven't asked to see one yet and because I can get pregnant ( just can't keep it) they are going to try hormone supplements if I get pregnant again. Oh is currently ntnp.. I'm supposed to be but it's hard to get my mind around it.. Especially since all my friends have babies or are preg .. Oh said when we do move ( which probably won't be for a few months now that we've had so many financial upsets happen all at once) we will go back to ttc because we will see each other more.


----------



## Too_Much

skeet9924 said:


> No I don't.. I haven't asked to see one yet and because I can get pregnant ( just can't keep it) they are going to try hormone supplements if I get pregnant again. Oh is currently ntnp.. I'm supposed to be but it's hard to get my mind around it.. Especially since all my friends have babies or are preg .. Oh said when we do move ( which probably won't be for a few months now that we've had so many financial upsets happen all at once) we will go back to ttc because we will see each other more.

Wishing you all the best Skeet, take it easy and try to give yourself a break :)
Is there anyway you can speak to your bosses to lessen your workload? Its so unfair to us work getting in the way of our lives!!

tc
:)


----------



## kitcatbaby

I guess my OH is ntnp... he really doesn't like the idea of me going on clomid next month incase of side effects etc. But I like to be proactive where possible. I'm pretty confused at the moment really x


----------



## skeet9924

My friend was on clomid and I know she was pretty emotional on it.. But that's the only side effect I remember her talking about


----------



## wantanerd

I had hot flashes, extremely emotional, felt like crap, and it grew cysts on my ovaries. The higher the dosage the worse the symptoms.


----------



## skeet9924

I'm currently hoping due to all the stress I've had this month that I have a long cycle and ov a week late..( didn't think I'd ever say that) I ended up with a yeast infection this week ., I took the meds and was feeling better.. Oh and I tried to bd yesterday but I ended up so sore I couldn't even bare to let him finish.. Now today I'm swollen again :(. I only have tonight and tomorrow morning to try and get bd in before he leaves for the week for work.. I don't think I can do it.. And I don't want to risk transferring the infection to him :( I'm going to go see my dr Tuesday if there is no relief by then


----------



## josephine3

Aww skeet sorry about your awful week :hugs: I hope your dogy is okay its horrible when pets get sick! 

I know how you guys feel about the oh being ntnp and you being more ttc! I tried not to feel guilty about it as I wasnt trying to make any extra effort to bd around set times or anything, just never denied it! hah. its definitely better I think if they dont know you're oving it would have put my oh off.

I've not had much fun this week either if its makes you feel any better! I've had a nasty rash on my bump and legs, back and everywhere really!! :( its been really itchy too. Now the rash has pretty much gone but Im still left with incredibly itchy feet. Really horrid. Ive had a blood test to check for chloestasis (liver problem that pregnant women can get which can be quite dangerous I believe) but hoping its not that, fx'd. However if its not that the doc said its basically just another lovely pregnancy symptom I'll have to put up with. :( Maybe i've done well to get this far and still feel well, and now I'm gonna get some nastiness! I seriously hope Im not this itchy until delivery day I'll go mad!!

Good luck to Team 2012!!
I think I may have asked this before but its so long between when I come on I never seee my replies.. is Mrs MM still around or still recovering from her loss? hope shes okay xx


----------



## josephine3

Aahh I found kitcats post now saying she is lurking.. Mrs MM if you're out there we love you!! xx


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Jo!! Nice to see your still popping in. So sorry to hear about yOur rash.. I have sensitive skin and get rashes all the time so I can definetly empathize with you. I hope it's not what you got tested for.. Are you able to have an oatmeal bath? It would help with the itchiness


----------



## kitcatbaby

Agreed with skeet about the oat bath and add a bit of salt too. Should calm the itching if nothing else. Nice to see you popping in Jo :)


----------



## kitcatbaby

wantanerd said:


> I had hot flashes, extremely emotional, felt like crap, and it grew cysts on my ovaries. The higher the dosage the worse the symptoms.

What was your dosage if you don't mind me asking? And were you on it when you conceived? Xx


----------



## wantanerd

I was on Femara when I conceived (so much better in my opinion). I have been on EVERY dose of clomid from 50mg to 200mg. I don't recommend 200mg at all. It Sucks!


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

What do you think ladies? Positive? I took the pic after about 6-7 minutes.:shrug:


I've decent CM (I never had EWCM before) and CP is HSO...

FX it's positive!
 



Attached Files:







1335739476890.jpg
File size: 219.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## skeet9924

looks pretty close!! Bd tonight!!


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, well i finally made it to the week of my baseline. Hopefully everything will go well and I can start my stims on Friday. AF finally left yesterday. 5 days is the longest period I've had in a while since clomid made it so short. Within 2 days I was usually done while I was on clomid. I hope since I've been off BC over a week and my period will be gone 5 days already hopefully all of my blood levels will be good. The only thing I'm a tad nervous about is this little cysts that just wont go away. But the doctor said last time he didnt think it would intefere so if its still there I hope thats still the case. I'm starting to get really nervous and scared. I just want everything to work. I know being positive is so important but the thought of a BFN or miscarriage scares the crap out of me. I think I worry more about miscarriage because of the PCOS and MTHFR.


----------



## skeet9924

Ohh good luck haj!!! Hopefully everything is good for you!! I'm sure if the doctor said the cyst won't be a problem then he's probably right!! I'll be praying for your sticky bean!!


----------



## haj624

skeet9924 said:


> Ohh good luck haj!!! Hopefully everything is good for you!! I'm sure if the doctor said the cyst won't be a problem then he's probably right!! I'll be praying for your sticky bean!!

Thanks skeet!!! Hows everything going for you?


----------



## josephine3

kitcatbaby said:


> Agreed with skeet about the oat bath and add a bit of salt too. Should calm the itching if nothing else. Nice to see you popping in Jo :)

Well my tests came back slightly high so looks like I have mild cholestasis :(

Good luck at the FS kitcat! x


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Doing some more updating today... only have 40 more pages to go! lmao! but i a little something interesting for those of you who remember my weight loss journey... heres a picture. I have a looooong way to go but ive lost 30-some pounds now :)
 



Attached Files:







first goal.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## haj624

Antsynewlywed said:


> Doing some more updating today... only have 40 more pages to go! lmao! but i a little something interesting for those of you who remember my weight loss journey... heres a picture. I have a looooong way to go but ive lost 30-some pounds now :)

You look great hun!!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Jo.... that's awful news! I hope that its easily managed for you and doesn't cause too many problems!
Antsy... you look amazing!! Keep up the hard work you should be so proud!


----------



## Bump2B

MrsSpurbeck said:


> What do you think ladies? Positive? I took the pic after about 6-7 minutes.:shrug:
> 
> 
> I've decent CM (I never had EWCM before) and CP is HSO...
> 
> FX it's positive!

Definately BD tonight, especially as today is the last day you can conceive for Gail's prediction to be correct! lol


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

Bump2B said:


> MrsSpurbeck said:
> 
> 
> What do you think ladies? Positive? I took the pic after about 6-7 minutes.:shrug:
> 
> 
> I've decent CM (I never had EWCM before) and CP is HSO...
> 
> FX it's positive!
> 
> Definately BD tonight, especially as today is the last day you can conceive for Gail's prediction to be correct! lolClick to expand...

That would be just like me to wait till the very last minute : haha:

Ive already warned DH there will be more BDing tonight. Ha
:


----------



## skeet9924

Haj- I'm doing ok.. For once I'm hoping all my stress puts ov off.. Oh and I only bd'd once and I couldn't even last long enough for him to finish.. He's going to try to come home on Thursday instead of Friday so hopefully it waits until then.

Jo- ugh I'm so sorry that is horrible news. What are they doing for it?

Ants- ong that is amazing!!! You look absolutely stunning!! Keep up the good work!!! Your officially my inspiration!!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Antsynewlywed said:


> Doing some more updating today... only have 40 more pages to go! lmao! but i a little something interesting for those of you who remember my weight loss journey... heres a picture. I have a looooong way to go but ive lost 30-some pounds now :)

That's amazing!!! You look great! :flower:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

I AM 100% CAUGHT UP! Sooooo sorry again that I went AWAL for a while. I noticed WILSEY and KITCAT worried (openly) about my absence! Love you girlies!! :) WE HAVE 87 BFPS!!! So the chase for 100 begins! 

WELCOME to all the new members that I didnt personally welcome while I was away!!! :dust: to you!!! 

AFM- AF came. Im offically off birthcontrol and back in the chase for that baby! :) I kinda dread the stress and disappointment that I know comes with ttc, but im super excited at the same time. CD1. Lets get this party started! 

*Just a little side note. There is a secret facebook group, Ive been there for a while and quite a few bnb ladies are there. It is awesome and NOBODY on your facebook will know you are there. If youre interested, let me know and ill add you. If you hate it you can always leave *


----------



## Vic20581

Oh i use facebook more than im on here, wud love to be added to the group.

Vic x 




Antsynewlywed said:


> I AM 100% CAUGHT UP! Sooooo sorry again that I went AWAL for a while. I noticed WILSEY and KITCAT worried (openly) about my absence! Love you girlies!! :) WE HAVE 87 BFPS!!! So the chase for 100 begins!
> 
> WELCOME to all the new members that I didnt personally welcome while I was away!!! :dust: to you!!!
> 
> AFM- AF came. Im offically off birthcontrol and back in the chase for that baby! :) I kinda dread the stress and disappointment that I know comes with ttc, but im super excited at the same time. CD1. Lets get this party started!
> 
> *Just a little side note. There is a secret facebook group, Ive been there for a while and quite a few bnb ladies are there. It is awesome and NOBODY on your facebook will know you are there. If youre interested, let me know and ill add you. If you hate it you can always leave *


----------



## kitcatbaby

Can you add me Antsy? Pm me for email address its great to have you back! x


----------



## MrsHarriett

Hey! My name is Harriett and I am TTC for #1! YAHOO! 
Baby Dust to us all!


----------



## haj624

skeet- my fingers are crossed everything works out for you
antsy-let me know about the fb group


----------



## bubumaci

Oh Jo - what does that mean? I hope it's easily treatable!!

@ Antsy : WOW! :)


----------



## aly.e115

Hi everyone nice to meet you im on TTC month 3. I JUST got AF about a couple hours ago VERY DISSAPPOINTING:cry: I was sure this time was it. My boobs were sore I was tired and lots of CM but still AF came.. I was on an IUD for 3 months and before that the ring and before that the pill since i was 18. I know its only month 3 but i'm worried that maybe I have a fertility problem. I mean we did the BD SO MUCH before and after O. I am so very discouraged and decided to join this forum for some support this month because I can't do it alone.
I look forward to getting to know everyone!
Babydust to all!!!!!!:dust:


----------



## Breezy81

Antsynewlywed said:


> Doing some more updating today... only have 40 more pages to go! lmao! but i a little something interesting for those of you who remember my weight loss journey... heres a picture. I have a looooong way to go but ive lost 30-some pounds now :)

Good for you! Keep up the hard work. You look great. :thumbup:


----------



## kitcatbaby

aly.e115 said:


> Hi everyone nice to meet you im on TTC month 3. I JUST got AF about a couple hours ago VERY DISSAPPOINTING:cry: I was sure this time was it. My boobs were sore I was tired and lots of CM but still AF came.. I was on an IUD for 3 months and before that the ring and before that the pill since i was 18. I know its only month 3 but i'm worried that maybe I have a fertility problem. I mean we did the BD SO MUCH before and after O. I am so very discouraged and decided to join this forum for some support this month because I can't do it alone.
> I look forward to getting to know everyone!
> Babydust to all!!!!!!:dust:

Welcome :) I know its easier said than done but please don't worry! 3months is really no time at all. Even if you do everything at the exact right time there is only a 20% change of conceiving each month. If you have no endometriosis, pcos or tubal issues you should be just fine. If you have any questions we have a few long term ttcers on the thread and we will do our best to help as much as we can :)


----------



## skeet9924

aly.e115 said:


> Hi everyone nice to meet you im on TTC month 3. I JUST got AF about a couple hours ago VERY DISSAPPOINTING:cry: I was sure this time was it. My boobs were sore I was tired and lots of CM but still AF came.. I was on an IUD for 3 months and before that the ring and before that the pill since i was 18. I know its only month 3 but i'm worried that maybe I have a fertility problem. I mean we did the BD SO MUCH before and after O. I am so very discouraged and decided to join this forum for some support this month because I can't do it alone.
> I look forward to getting to know everyone!
> Babydust to all!!!!!!:dust:

Welcome!! I think kitcat said it very well.. Statistics state that a perfectly healthy women can take 6-12 months to conceive. I know it's stressful as I've been ttc for over a year and every month is disappointing when af shows up.. Try not to be too hard on yourself .. All of us lovely ladies are here to support you. I can personally tell you this thread has an amazing supportive group of ladies and they've helped me through so much so I'm sure they will help you


----------



## kitcatbaby

Thinking about it this thread really is amazing for support. Everybody knows eachother pretty well which is nice. Thanks girls for always being there!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Antsy- I'd love to check out this facebook group!


----------



## skeet9924

I totally agree kitcat!!! Thanks ladies!!

Afm: went to the doctors tonight as I've still been irritated thinking that I still had the yeast infection.. He told me everything was cleared up however since I have sensitive skin I'm probably reacting to the medication.. He gave me some cream and gave me the okay to bd as long as I feel up to it!! Great news!!! Now just have to hope ov can hold off a few days until oh gets home!! ( who would have thought that I'm praying for a longer cycle)


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Ok girls who were interested in the group should have gotten a private message! if not let me know! 

Welcome New ladies!


----------



## aly.e115

[/QUOTE]

Welcome :) I know its easier said than done but please don't worry! 3months is really no time at all. Even if you do everything at the exact right time there is only a 20% change of conceiving each month. If you have no endometriosis, pcos or tubal issues you should be just fine. If you have any questions we have a few long term ttcers on the thread and we will do our best to help as much as we can :)[/QUOTE]

[/QUOTE]
Welcome!! I think kitcat said it very well.. Statistics state that a perfectly healthy women can take 6-12 months to conceive. I know it's stressful as I've been ttc for over a year and every month is disappointing when af shows up.. Try not to be too hard on yourself .. All of us lovely ladies are here to support you. I can personally tell you this thread has an amazing supportive group of ladies and they've helped me through so much so I'm sure they will help you[/QUOTE]

Thank you both so much:hugs:. Your very right I feel much better and I'm not going to see it as a failure but another opportunity to conceive and have a lotta fun practicing hahaha:D


----------



## josephine3

Thanks for the concern ladies! I have another test tomorrow to recheck levels - hopefully they will go back down on their own and I will have nothing to worry about.. if they get high it can be dangerous for baby :( I really really hope they go down cos Im hoping for a birth centre natural birth not a hospital induction! apparently they induce or section most ladies early who have cholestasis to reduce the risk to the baby.

Good luck everyone ttc/ntnp this month! Enjoy the journey - I never did and now I wish I'd enjoyed it more instead of worrying and being dissappointed. I never thought it would happen for me but it did - and it will for you too!! xxx
:dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Oh Jo!! I really hope your levels drop down.. I'll be sending prayers for you!! 

Thanks for the luck!!


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

Update for you ladies. I went to my new gyno yesterday and I like her much better! She decided to go ahead and give me progesterone to induce my period (which was what I was hoping for) and start with a clean slate.
On CD3 (depending on past blood work results) I'll be going in for more blood work and again on CD21 if the progesterone works. She also told me DH and I need to BD more
We've gotten out of the loop of every other day when he started working overnights and it's been hard to get back into that schedule. So I get to use that as an excuse with DH

So all in all I feel like I'm headed for the right direction!


----------



## RainAngel

Antsynewlywed said:


> I AM 100% CAUGHT UP! Sooooo sorry again that I went AWAL for a while. I noticed WILSEY and KITCAT worried (openly) about my absence! Love you girlies!! :) WE HAVE 87 BFPS!!! So the chase for 100 begins!
> 
> WELCOME to all the new members that I didnt personally welcome while I was away!!! :dust: to you!!!
> 
> AFM- AF came. Im offically off birthcontrol and back in the chase for that baby! :) I kinda dread the stress and disappointment that I know comes with ttc, but im super excited at the same time. CD1. Lets get this party started!
> 
> *Just a little side note. There is a secret facebook group, Ive been there for a while and quite a few bnb ladies are there. It is awesome and NOBODY on your facebook will know you are there. If youre interested, let me know and ill add you. If you hate it you can always leave *

you should add me! :thumbup:


----------



## skeet9924

oh just told me he doesn't think he's coming home until Saturday morning now :( I think I'm going to ov any day.. I've been lucky it put off this far., the odds of it waiting until saturday are not good.. Guess I won't even get to test this month.. To be honest if temping wasn't the only thing that let me know when af was coming due to irregular cycles., I'd give up temping this month and just forget about ttc. I'm actually getting really frustrated with ttc .. I just feel like its never going to happen.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

B! I dont know why I havent added you before! weve been facebook friends for so long lol! 

@skeet <3 im so sorry you are feeling that way! Saturday morning is only 2 days away! theres still hope :hugs:


----------



## RainAngel

Antsynewlywed said:


> B! I dont know why I havent added you before! weve been facebook friends for so long lol!

:cry: you just dont love me! :haha:


----------



## bubumaci

@ Aly : WELCOME! :hugs: As the posters before me have said, I think you will feel very happy in this little lounge of TTCers. No matter how down we get, we get pulled up again by each other :hugs:
As said, it is not that easy to get pregnant - even if everything is done right! (To be honest, I am amazed again and again by the miracle, since it really is a tough journey).
I have been TTC since October 2010 and last year we discovered that we are battling with Azoospermia - so if you ever need a "chin up", just come on here :)

@ Jo : FXd Sweetie! I still have no idea what this is, I guess I will have to google it (what the high levels are and why the danger), but I really have all fingers and toes crossed that your levels go down!

@ Antsy : would love to join too :)

.... My standard sprinkling of :dust: for us all :)


----------



## Beth1302

Hiya everyone this is month 1 of ttc for me ! can i be on the list pleeaassee :) xxx


----------



## haj624

Good morning ladies!!! Sooo I just got back from my baseline. NO CYSTS!!!!! YAYYYY!!! I had 10 follicles on each side...so 20 total!!! They are just going to wait for my bloods to come back and as long as everything is ok, I start my stims tomorrow and Monday I go in for my first sonogram. I feel so relieved!!!


----------



## josephine3

Great news haj! I may be a bit behind but does this mean you will be starting ivf this month? exciting stuff!

Just had my other blood test done, owww my arm is sore now! fx'd the bile acid levels go down. Im feeling much better and less itchy so much more positive about the whole thing!


----------



## haj624

josephine3 said:


> Great news haj! I may be a bit behind but does this mean you will be starting ivf this month? exciting stuff!
> 
> Just had my other blood test done, owww my arm is sore now! fx'd the bile acid levels go down. Im feeling much better and less itchy so much more positive about the whole thing!

Yup, I should be doing my egg retrival in less then 2 weeks as long as everything goes as planned!

I'm glad to hear you're feeling better!!! Maybe I missed if but do you know what youre having??


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Well I got AF last night=(


----------



## Breezy81

Pnutsprincess said:


> Well I got AF last night=(

Hopefully round 3 is a charm. :hugs:


----------



## josephine3

haj624 said:


> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> Great news haj! I may be a bit behind but does this mean you will be starting ivf this month? exciting stuff!
> 
> Just had my other blood test done, owww my arm is sore now! fx'd the bile acid levels go down. Im feeling much better and less itchy so much more positive about the whole thing!
> 
> Yup, I should be doing my egg retrival in less then 2 weeks as long as everything goes as planned!
> 
> I'm glad to hear you're feeling better!!! Maybe I missed if but do you know what youre having??Click to expand...

A lil girly!! I thought so all along!! :pink:


----------



## haj624

josephine3 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> Great news haj! I may be a bit behind but does this mean you will be starting ivf this month? exciting stuff!
> 
> Just had my other blood test done, owww my arm is sore now! fx'd the bile acid levels go down. Im feeling much better and less itchy so much more positive about the whole thing!
> 
> Yup, I should be doing my egg retrival in less then 2 weeks as long as everything goes as planned!
> 
> I'm glad to hear you're feeling better!!! Maybe I missed if but do you know what youre having??Click to expand...
> 
> A lil girly!! I thought so all along!! :pink:Click to expand...

Yayyy how exciting!!! When did you find out?


----------



## JennJennG

Hi ladies. My name is Jenn. I'm 27 and DH is 36. We starting TTC for #1 together (I have 3 step daughters) in March. We are really hoping to get our BFP soon! Can I join your group? 

Thanks!


----------



## haj624

JennJennG said:


> Hi ladies. My name is Jenn. I'm 27 and DH is 36. We starting TTC for #1 together (I have 3 step daughters) in March. We are really hoping to get our BFP soon! Can I join your group?
> 
> Thanks!

Welcome!!!:flower:


----------



## Breezy81

JennJennG said:


> Hi ladies. My name is Jenn. I'm 27 and DH is 36. We starting TTC for #1 together (I have 3 step daughters) in March. We are really hoping to get our BFP soon! Can I join your group?
> 
> Thanks!

Hi Jenn! Welcome. I have a step daughter too and we are working on #1 for us as well. GL to you. 
:dust:


----------



## Rigi.kun

Pnutsprincess said:


> Well I got AF last night=(

:flower: Sorry to hear :dust: for next cycle.



haj624 said:


> Good morning ladies!!! Sooo I just got back from my baseline. NO CYSTS!!!!! YAYYYY!!! I had 10 follicles on each side...so 20 total!!! They are just going to wait for my bloods to come back and as long as everything is ok, I start my stims tomorrow and Monday I go in for my first sonogram. I feel so relieved!!!

:happydance: exciting and great news haj :) Can't wait for the next awesome update.


----------



## Rigi.kun

JennJennG said:


> Hi ladies. My name is Jenn. I'm 27 and DH is 36. We starting TTC for #1 together (I have 3 step daughters) in March. We are really hoping to get our BFP soon! Can I join your group?
> 
> Thanks!

Welcome to the group, you'll find plenty of supportive women here :) :dust: to you


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Jenn :wave:
Welcome to the group :)

Here's a sprinkling of :dust:


----------



## waiting4bub

Hi everyone, do you mind if I join you?

I'm 31, ttc my first. I'm currently sitting at 12dpo and i'm testing BFN. I think i'm counting myself out for the month and planning ahead for next month.

Looking at possibly using EPO or Flaxseed. Not sure which is the best, still researching. I temp and am thinking about grabbing some OPK's. 

Sad sad sad that I didn't get a BFP this month...my symptoms looked so good that I nearly drove myself crazy! Tested on 7, 8, 10, 11 and 12 dpo with all stark white BFN's (except for the 7dpo test, but I think it was just a bad test)

Any suggestions for next month? I'm willing to hang from my toe nails from the ceiling if it would help lol


----------



## josephine3

Hi waiting4bub! Welcome! I used flax and epo but the month I concieved I hardly took any of either!! So who knows!! i did take the prenatals tho (pregnacare). Good luck!! the flax and epo never did me any harm so :shrug: !


----------



## wristwatch24

Hi, I would like to join please! On Cycle 11 currently of TTC. Tried naturally the whole time. Semen analysis is okay for my husband, and I am starting my first round of Clomid tomorrow (days 5-9). Would love to be part of this group. :)


----------



## RainAngel

waiting4bub said:


> Hi everyone, do you mind if I join you?
> 
> I'm 31, ttc my first. I'm currently sitting at 12dpo and i'm testing BFN. I think i'm counting myself out for the month and planning ahead for next month.
> 
> Looking at possibly using EPO or Flaxseed. Not sure which is the best, still researching. I temp and am thinking about grabbing some OPK's.
> 
> Sad sad sad that I didn't get a BFP this month...my symptoms looked so good that I nearly drove myself crazy! Tested on 7, 8, 10, 11 and 12 dpo with all stark white BFN's (except for the 7dpo test, but I think it was just a bad test)
> 
> Any suggestions for next month? I'm willing to hang from my toe nails from the ceiling if it would help lol

i was told to use EPO until OV, flaxseed from OV to AF, and grapeseed extract. also make sure you take prenatals. 

how long have you been trying?


----------



## kitcatbaby

Hi girls, I got my clomid today :) 100mg days 2-6 will be starting next weekend if af comes and I am so excited! Can anybody tell me what to expect? I'm not going to be monitored so any tips on dealing with clomid would be appreciated :)


----------



## kiras mummy

IM IN :D :dust: x


----------



## RainAngel

kitcatbaby said:


> Hi girls, I got my clomid today :) 100mg days 2-6 will be starting next weekend if af comes and I am so excited! Can anybody tell me what to expect? I'm not going to be monitored so any tips on dealing with clomid would be appreciated :)

ok, i have *GOT* to ask. how'd you get your dr to give it to you unmonitored? my doctor says that's not allowed. (My ob thinks otherwise). i'm trying to get them to give me clomid. (not working!)


----------



## Breezy81

RainAngel said:


> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I got my clomid today :) 100mg days 2-6 will be starting next weekend if af comes and I am so excited! Can anybody tell me what to expect? I'm not going to be monitored so any tips on dealing with clomid would be appreciated :)
> 
> ok, i have *GOT* to ask. how'd you get your dr to give it to you unmonitored? my doctor says that's not allowed. (My ob thinks otherwise). i'm trying to get them to give me clomid. (not working!)Click to expand...

My original doctor gave to me unmonitored too. I wasn't having that though and changed doctors. Where in MO are you?


----------



## Breezy81

kitcatbaby said:


> Hi girls, I got my clomid today :) 100mg days 2-6 will be starting next weekend if af comes and I am so excited! Can anybody tell me what to expect? I'm not going to be monitored so any tips on dealing with clomid would be appreciated :)

I'm on round 4, I took mine at night to help with the side effects. I got hot flashes and have gained about 10lbs from it but that's all! Everyone is different though.


----------



## RainAngel

Breezy81 said:


> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I got my clomid today :) 100mg days 2-6 will be starting next weekend if af comes and I am so excited! Can anybody tell me what to expect? I'm not going to be monitored so any tips on dealing with clomid would be appreciated :)
> 
> ok, i have *GOT* to ask. how'd you get your dr to give it to you unmonitored? my doctor says that's not allowed. (My ob thinks otherwise). i'm trying to get them to give me clomid. (not working!)Click to expand...
> 
> My original doctor gave to me unmonitored too. I wasn't having that though and changed doctors. Where in MO are you?Click to expand...

huh. wonder why my doctor said she won't cause there's too much monitoring involved.

i'm about an hour from Kansas city, warrensburg area.


----------



## Breezy81

RainAngel said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I got my clomid today :) 100mg days 2-6 will be starting next weekend if af comes and I am so excited! Can anybody tell me what to expect? I'm not going to be monitored so any tips on dealing with clomid would be appreciated :)
> 
> ok, i have *GOT* to ask. how'd you get your dr to give it to you unmonitored? my doctor says that's not allowed. (My ob thinks otherwise). i'm trying to get them to give me clomid. (not working!)Click to expand...
> 
> My original doctor gave to me unmonitored too. I wasn't having that though and changed doctors. Where in MO are you?Click to expand...
> 
> huh. wonder why my doctor said she won't cause there's too much monitoring involved.
> 
> i'm about an hour from Kansas city, warrensburg area.Click to expand...

I'm in KC! I know exactly where that is, I had tons of friends go to school there. I will give you my doctors name if you want to try them. I've been extremely happy with my doctor. I'm not sure why your doctor said there are so many tests???? I get tested for progestrone on CD21 and that's it. I did have to do a CD3 test before I started but I think that was it and and OH had his swimmers checked just to elimate that issue.


----------



## kitcatbaby

Yes it is odd that they don't monitor you here... anything could happen. What if I had like 10 follies lol I want a baby but 1 or 2 will do ;) 
My FS said she's never had a clomid patient with a normal bmi get OHSS so I suppose I just take the clomid and hope it works 1st time. Wish me luck girls I'll keep you posted... that is if I get af next Thursday of course :)


----------



## skeet9924

Thats really exciting kitcat!!! Sending you lots of luck!!

Afm my temp dipped a bit this morning so I still haven't ovd .. Guess its going to be one of my longer cycles


----------



## RainAngel

Breezy81 said:


> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I got my clomid today :) 100mg days 2-6 will be starting next weekend if af comes and I am so excited! Can anybody tell me what to expect? I'm not going to be monitored so any tips on dealing with clomid would be appreciated :)
> 
> ok, i have *GOT* to ask. how'd you get your dr to give it to you unmonitored? my doctor says that's not allowed. (My ob thinks otherwise). i'm trying to get them to give me clomid. (not working!)Click to expand...
> 
> My original doctor gave to me unmonitored too. I wasn't having that though and changed doctors. Where in MO are you?Click to expand...
> 
> huh. wonder why my doctor said she won't cause there's too much monitoring involved.
> 
> i'm about an hour from Kansas city, warrensburg area.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in KC! I know exactly where that is, I had tons of friends go to school there. I will give you my doctors name if you want to try them. I've been extremely happy with my doctor. I'm not sure why your doctor said there are so many tests???? I get tested for progestrone on CD21 and that's it. I did have to do a CD3 test before I started but I think that was it and and OH had his swimmers checked just to elimate that issue.Click to expand...

OMG! i know a ton of people from the higginsville/lexington/warrensburg area. OH is a painter in the KC area, and from KC.

sure, im always looking for a new dr. my current has done nothing other than a thyroid test and TUS and US. Nothing past that. Its so damn annoying!


----------



## RainAngel

i'm getting kinda tired for trying for a baby. they won't help me any, and obviously i can't do it on my own. Stupid small town doctors.


----------



## AmberV

Hi ttc-ers :) i wanna join this goal for 2012! :) hubby and i are on our first ttc cycle- will test may 9th! :) fx'd for :bfp: Gl to all!


----------



## georx

I want to join this group! I'm determined to get a baby in me before 35 years old.


----------



## kitcatbaby

Very quiet here lately! How is everybody?
I'm 9dpo and feel like crap... think I'm getting a virus as I'm exhausted and all my muscles are aching. Plus I feel really nauseous :( hate it!


----------



## haj624

Those sounds like good symptoms to me kitkat!!!:thumbup:

AFM: I'm on day 4 of stims. I had a sono this morning and the doctor said everything looked good just switching up my meds a little bit. I go back for my next sono on Thursday!!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

haj624 said:


> Those sounds like good symptoms to me kitkat!!!:thumbup:
> 
> AFM: I'm on day 4 of stims. I had a sono this morning and the doctor said everything looked good just switching up my meds a little bit. I go back for my next sono on Thursday!!!

Don't think they're symptoms Haj... me and OH only bd once 3 days before Ov and I stood up right away. I'm guessing it's a stomach flu starting... just what I need!!
Sounds like you are having an exciting time! How are you feeling from your stimming meds? Any side effects? xx


----------



## preg_pilot

I´m still just waiting.
AF is due soon, (today, tomorrow, day after), not really sure.
Don´t have the cramps yet though.
I had them for a bit yesterday, or the day before (don´t remember), but they went away, which is unusual.
Fingers Crossed.


----------



## Rigi.kun

kitcatbaby said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Those sounds like good symptoms to me kitkat!!!:thumbup:
> 
> AFM: I'm on day 4 of stims. I had a sono this morning and the doctor said everything looked good just switching up my meds a little bit. I go back for my next sono on Thursday!!!
> 
> Don't think they're symptoms Haj... me and OH only bd once 3 days before Ov and I stood up right away. I'm guessing it's a stomach flu starting... just what I need!!
> Sounds like you are having an exciting time! How are you feeling from your stimming meds? Any side effects? xxClick to expand...

KitCat: You'd be surprised how persistent those little swimmers can be. By my calculations I was away in another city while my DF was at home when I fell pregnant (we had going away baby dancing fun and that's the lot of swimmers that got lucky)

Haj: Sounds very exciting and good :)


----------



## skeet9924

I'm ok.. Not testing this month.. Haven't ovd yet.. But oh and I didn't bd at all.. Well wedid but he didn't finish.. Hes been under too much stress lately :(


----------



## Breezy81

kitcatbaby said:


> Very quiet here lately! How is everybody?
> I'm 9dpo and feel like crap... think I'm getting a virus as I'm exhausted and all my muscles are aching. Plus I feel really nauseous :( hate it!

Those do sound exactly like symptoms to me! 
If not I hope you feel better. 
I'm on CD 30 just waiting on the :witch: to show her ugly face tomorrow.:coffee:


----------



## kitcatbaby

It's definitely a virus I was up all night puking and had hot flashes, sweats and fever with awful muscle cramps. I've still got a high temperature today :( feeling awful! AF is due tomorrow just to top it all off. Sorry for moaning ladies I'm just feeling sorry for myself x


----------



## haj624

Feel sorry all you want!!!:hugs:


----------



## kitcatbaby

skeet9924 said:


> I'm ok.. Not testing this month.. Haven't ovd yet.. But oh and I didn't bd at all.. Well wedid but he didn't finish.. Hes been under too much stress lately :(

Poor guy! It's horrible ttc when stressed out. So much pressure on our men to perform at the right time. Such a chore sometimes :( sorry skeet!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks kitcat!! Oh dear I hope you are feeling better soon.. Ugh I hate being sick :hugs:


----------



## kitcatbaby

skeet9924 said:


> Thanks kitcat!! Oh dear I hope you are feeling better soon.. Ugh I hate being sick :hugs:

Feel a bit better today... no more aching muscles just extreme nausea and fever :( seems like a 24hour bug. I had one a few months back too. Not nice! 
Still no sign of Ov for you hun?


----------



## Too_Much

hey everyone

waited so patiently..started getting back ache - very wierd and v painful..but still thought it could be a sign....but then from 2 days now spotting! :( 
tested 1 day easrlier and unfortunatley got a bfn :(((

sooo frustrated...just so tiried of the yo yo hopeful then disappointed..,.so physically tired as well :(

going to stuff my face with ben and jerrys now!! (not taht i need it, just celebrated my 30th birthday with so much cake!!)

:(


----------



## Too_Much

georx said:


> I want to join this group! I'm determined to get a baby in me before 35 years old.

welcome and all the best! :)


----------



## haj624

kitcatbaby said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks kitcat!! Oh dear I hope you are feeling better soon.. Ugh I hate being sick :hugs:
> 
> Feel a bit better today... no more aching muscles just extreme nausea and fever :( seems like a 24hour bug. I had one a few months back too. Not nice!
> Still no sign of Ov for you hun?Click to expand...

Blah!! I had that stomach bug a few months back too!! I was so sick!!!:sick:


----------



## aly.e115

Kit cat- Sorry to hear that!:hugs:
Feel Better :flower:


----------



## Wilsey

Hi ladies,

I wrote a full post in the preggy ladies from this thread but it's massive and I don't want to bore you with the details.

Needless to say William Alan was born 9.23am via c-section (after 9 hours of established labour all up + plus a few hours before the contractions became regular).

He was a big boy (which is probably why it ended up having to be a c-section) weighing a healthy 9lbs 2oz.

We are so smitten :cloud9: :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







William.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## preg_pilot

Congratulations Wilsey :D
H&H 18 years for ya ;)


----------



## skeet9924

Aww congratulations wilsey!!! He is adorable!! I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

Wilsey he is so stinkin' adorable!! Congrats!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Aw Wilsey he is adorable!!!


----------



## Momma2bee93

it looks to me.. like i got 2 positive hpt!! now until a dr says any different.. im due jan 16


----------



## Rigi.kun

Congratulations Wilsey :) He is gorgeous. Can't wait to join you :D


----------



## haj624

Yayyy Wilsey!!! He's so handsome!!!


----------



## raventtc

Congrats Wilsey!!!! what a cutie :hugs:


----------



## raventtc

Momma2bee93 said:


> it looks to me.. like i got 2 positive hpt!! now until a dr says any different.. im due jan 16

Congrats on the BFP!! when are you going to the doctors?? 

:dust:


----------



## Rigi.kun

Momma2bee93 said:
 

> it looks to me.. like i got 2 positive hpt!! now until a dr says any different.. im due jan 16

Congrats on the BFP!! :happydance: Happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## raventtc

today ff gave me some crosshairs!! 

:dust:


----------



## Too_Much

Wilsey said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I wrote a full post in the preggy ladies from this thread but it's massive and I don't want to bore you with the details.
> 
> Needless to say William Alan was born 9.23am via c-section (after 9 hours of established labour all up + plus a few hours before the contractions became regular).
> 
> He was a big boy (which is probably why it ended up having to be a c-section) weighing a healthy 9lbs 2oz.
> 
> We are so smitten :cloud9: :cloud9:

congrats Wilsey and all the best with your beautifuil baby! :)


----------



## Too_Much

Antsynewlywed said:


> I AM 100% CAUGHT UP! Sooooo sorry again that I went AWAL for a while. I noticed WILSEY and KITCAT worried (openly) about my absence! Love you girlies!! :) WE HAVE 87 BFPS!!! So the chase for 100 begins!
> 
> WELCOME to all the new members that I didnt personally welcome while I was away!!! :dust: to you!!!
> 
> AFM- AF came. Im offically off birthcontrol and back in the chase for that baby! :) I kinda dread the stress and disappointment that I know comes with ttc, but im super excited at the same time. CD1. Lets get this party started!
> 
> *Just a little side note. There is a secret facebook group, Ive been there for a while and quite a few bnb ladies are there. It is awesome and NOBODY on your facebook will know you are there. If youre interested, let me know and ill add you. If you hate it you can always leave *

ants- pls add me to Facebook group!!! tx :)


----------



## minni2906

Too_Much said:


> Antsynewlywed said:
> 
> 
> I AM 100% CAUGHT UP! Sooooo sorry again that I went AWAL for a while. I noticed WILSEY and KITCAT worried (openly) about my absence! Love you girlies!! :) WE HAVE 87 BFPS!!! So the chase for 100 begins!
> 
> WELCOME to all the new members that I didnt personally welcome while I was away!!! :dust: to you!!!
> 
> AFM- AF came. Im offically off birthcontrol and back in the chase for that baby! :) I kinda dread the stress and disappointment that I know comes with ttc, but im super excited at the same time. CD1. Lets get this party started!
> 
> *Just a little side note. There is a secret facebook group, Ive been there for a while and quite a few bnb ladies are there. It is awesome and NOBODY on your facebook will know you are there. If youre interested, let me know and ill add you. If you hate it you can always leave *
> 
> ants- pls add me to Facebook group!!! tx :)Click to expand...

Can I be added too? What info do you need from me?


----------



## aly.e115

Congrats wilsey!!!!


----------



## aly.e115

I'm confused!! I know I said I didn't want to temp or anything but i noticed that i have a lot of cm from creamy to eggwhite i dont know if its because we BD but i checked my cervix sorry to much info. but i checked and it was medium and almost all the way open. and its only 4 days since my period i dont know what to think. is that normal? could i be ovulating or is it impossible since its supposed to be 14 days since your period??


----------



## preg_pilot

aly.e115 said:


> I'm confused!! I know I said I didn't want to temp or anything but i noticed that i have a lot of cm from creamy to eggwhite i dont know if its because we BD but i checked my cervix sorry to much info. but i checked and it was medium and almost all the way open. and its only 4 days since my period i dont know what to think. is that normal? could i be ovulating or is it impossible since its supposed to be 14 days since your period??

The 14 day rule applies to the other side of AF.
Basically from the time you Ovulate, about 12-16 days should pass before your AF starts.
The time from AF to Ovulation depends on the length of your cycle.
My cycle for instance is 24 days, which means I O on day 10 or thereabouts in my cycle.
Someone with a 35 day cycle, would probably O on day 21 of their cycle and so on...

Hope this helps.


----------



## kitcatbaby

Eeeep... I've just taken my 1st ever clomid dose. How exciting! Wish me luck girls... Fxd its the first and last dose ;)


----------



## haj624

kitcatbaby said:


> Eeeep... I've just taken my 1st ever clomid dose. How exciting! Wish me luck girls... Fxd its the first and last dose ;)

Yayyyy!!!


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

Hey everyone, I just got a call from my doctor. She said that after reviewing the bloodwork done by the other Gyno, it looks like I haVe PCOS...as well as being pre diabetic :(
My first Gyno said my bloodwork came back normal, so im really upset that he was wrong and the struggle it took to get that info from him. Ill be starting Metformin tonight and be taking it through the next month. hopefully this helps. fXed


----------



## bubumaci

Good luck Kitkat! :)

@ Mrs Spurbeck - all fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## Rigi.kun

MrsSpurbeck said:


> Hey everyone, I just got a call from my doctor. She said that after reviewing the bloodwork done by the other Gyno, it looks like I haVe PCOS...as well as being pre diabetic :(
> My first Gyno said my bloodwork came back normal, so im really upset that he was wrong and the struggle it took to get that info from him. Ill be starting Metformin tonight and be taking it through the next month. hopefully this helps. fXed

:hugs: sorry to hear. Fingers crossed that Metformin helps you and :dust:



kitcatbaby said:


> Eeeep... I've just taken my 1st ever clomid dose. How exciting! Wish me luck girls... Fxd its the first and last dose ;)

My fingers are crossed for you kitcat. Best of luck and plenty of :dust: to you too.


----------



## likeaustralia

Good luck kitcat! Fingers crossed it works for you!!


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck kitcat!!!! Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## Wilsey

Good luck kitcat!!! :dust:


----------



## aly.e115

Good Luck Kit Cat!!!!!!!!


----------



## aly.e115

preg_pilot said:


> aly.e115 said:
> 
> 
> I'm confused!! I know I said I didn't want to temp or anything but i noticed that i have a lot of cm from creamy to eggwhite i dont know if its because we BD but i checked my cervix sorry to much info. but i checked and it was medium and almost all the way open. and its only 4 days since my period i dont know what to think. is that normal? could i be ovulating or is it impossible since its supposed to be 14 days since your period??
> 
> The 14 day rule applies to the other side of AF.
> Basically from the time you Ovulate, about 12-16 days should pass before your AF starts.
> The time from AF to Ovulation depends on the length of your cycle.
> My cycle for instance is 24 days, which means I O on day 10 or thereabouts in my cycle.
> Someone with a 35 day cycle, would probably O on day 21 of their cycle and so on...
> 
> Hope this helps.Click to expand...

Now I'm really confused Im on cd 12 My cycle started on may 1st and 6 days later AF stopped but this morning and yesterday I've been spotting with fluid(sorry TMI) So its like spotting with cm mixed. This is weird as Ive been off IUD since march 1st and this has never happened to me before. I'm supposed to ovulate on the 22nd:wacko:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

fingers crossed for you kitcat!!!


----------



## preg_pilot

aly.e115 said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aly.e115 said:
> 
> 
> I'm confused!! I know I said I didn't want to temp or anything but i noticed that i have a lot of cm from creamy to eggwhite i dont know if its because we BD but i checked my cervix sorry to much info. but i checked and it was medium and almost all the way open. and its only 4 days since my period i dont know what to think. is that normal? could i be ovulating or is it impossible since its supposed to be 14 days since your period??
> 
> The 14 day rule applies to the other side of AF.
> Basically from the time you Ovulate, about 12-16 days should pass before your AF starts.
> The time from AF to Ovulation depends on the length of your cycle.
> My cycle for instance is 24 days, which means I O on day 10 or thereabouts in my cycle.
> Someone with a 35 day cycle, would probably O on day 21 of their cycle and so on...
> 
> Hope this helps.Click to expand...
> 
> Now I'm really confused Im on cd 12 My cycle started on may 1st and 6 days later AF stopped but this morning and yesterday I've been spotting with fluid(sorry TMI) So its like spotting with cm mixed. This is weird as Ive been off IUD since march 1st and this has never happened to me before. I'm supposed to ovulate on the 22nd:wacko:Click to expand...

If you start on the 1st, and you O on the 22nd, is your cycle length normally about 36 days?


----------



## kitcatbaby

2nd night on clomid and so far so good... no side effects yet!


----------



## DBZ34

aly.e115 said:


> I'm confused!! I know I said I didn't want to temp or anything but i noticed that i have a lot of cm from creamy to eggwhite i dont know if its because we BD but i checked my cervix sorry to much info. but i checked and it was medium and almost all the way open. and its only 4 days since my period i dont know what to think. is that normal? could i be ovulating or is it impossible since its supposed to be 14 days since your period??




aly.e115 said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aly.e115 said:
> 
> 
> I'm confused!! I know I said I didn't want to temp or anything but i noticed that i have a lot of cm from creamy to eggwhite i dont know if its because we BD but i checked my cervix sorry to much info. but i checked and it was medium and almost all the way open. and its only 4 days since my period i dont know what to think. is that normal? could i be ovulating or is it impossible since its supposed to be 14 days since your period??
> 
> The 14 day rule applies to the other side of AF.
> Basically from the time you Ovulate, about 12-16 days should pass before your AF starts.
> The time from AF to Ovulation depends on the length of your cycle.
> My cycle for instance is 24 days, which means I O on day 10 or thereabouts in my cycle.
> Someone with a 35 day cycle, would probably O on day 21 of their cycle and so on...
> 
> Hope this helps.Click to expand...
> 
> Now I'm really confused Im on cd 12 My cycle started on may 1st and 6 days later AF stopped but this morning and yesterday I've been spotting with fluid(sorry TMI) So its like spotting with cm mixed. This is weird as Ive been off IUD since march 1st and this has never happened to me before. I'm supposed to ovulate on the 22nd:wacko:Click to expand...

You definitely could be ovulating now. Ovulation can occur very soon after your period, because your follicles are growing in your ovaries during AF and when they mature enough, they are released. Maybe one grew faster this month. I know someone who ovulates on CD8 consistently. It's just how her body works and she has two kids, so it's probably fine to ov that early. And I used to ov on CD11-12 before I started taking cinnamon for CM. 

It sounds like you could have ovulated and the discharge (spotting/CM) could be ovulation spotting, especially if you've noticed eggwhite CM earlier in your cycle. Or it could be the remnants of your AF making itself known. 

But it does sound confusing. I know in your post, you said you didn't want to temp, but it really is a good way to figure out where you are in your cycle, confirm when you ovulate (which is very handy), and can help explain the things that your body does that seem wacky. Do you use opks? 

I hope things become clearer for you soon!


----------



## josephine3

Good luck kitcat with the clomid!! Do you have to take it every day or is it like a once a month thing?


----------



## preg_pilot

Tiny update.
CD 29, 18DPO.
Still no AF. 5 days late today.
Slight cramping this evening, a little painful at times, but nothing horrible. Mostly on my right side today.
Backache is a little better today.
Still dead tired. Slept 10.5 hours, feeling refreshed. That lasted 3 hours.
Testing in the morning (13 hours now).


----------



## TreeOfLife

Hello all can I join...

I am TTC on cycle 2 now. I was diagnosed with PCOS 3 weeks ago got a gyny appointment June 8th... 

My cycles go between 19 days and 102 days... 
last two
32 days.
63 days.

Would love a bean in my belly in 2012....

:dust: to you all.....


----------



## preg_pilot

Welcome tree of life :)
Enjoy BnB.


----------



## Rigi.kun

TreeOfLife said:


> Hello all can I join...
> ...

Welcome to the thread :) Sending plenty of :dust: your way.


----------



## kitcatbaby

josephine3 said:


> Good luck kitcat with the clomid!! Do you have to take it every day or is it like a once a month thing?

Just for 5 days Jo It's not so bad :) I haven't forgotten it yet which is good news lol x


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone! please can I join you? I have pcos and I'm on round 2 of clomid following a chemical last cycle :cry: 

last cycle 38 days I'm on CD16 and still no O and time seems to be standing still. Hoping to O CD22 if like last time.

Anyone know if clomid makes you O at the same time each cycle?

Good luck to you all wishing lots of baby dust

:dust:


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, so i went into the RE this morning for sono number 4. They told me I am either going to trigger tonight or tomorrow night!!! Eeekk!! Which means I will be doing my ER either wendesday or thursday!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

88 BFPS :) wooohoooo!


----------



## kitcatbaby

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, so i went into the RE this morning for sono number 4. They told me I am either going to trigger tonight or tomorrow night!!! Eeekk!! Which means I will be doing my ER either wendesday or thursday!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Eeek! Exciting stuff Haj!


----------



## haj624

kitcatbaby said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, so i went into the RE this morning for sono number 4. They told me I am either going to trigger tonight or tomorrow night!!! Eeekk!! Which means I will be doing my ER either wendesday or thursday!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Eeek! Exciting stuff Haj!Click to expand...

Hows clomid treating you? My only side effects were that I had the worst night sweats!!! Like I would wake up drenched!!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

haj624 said:


> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, so i went into the RE this morning for sono number 4. They told me I am either going to trigger tonight or tomorrow night!!! Eeekk!! Which means I will be doing my ER either wendesday or thursday!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Eeek! Exciting stuff Haj!Click to expand...
> 
> Hows clomid treating you? My only side effects were that I had the worst night sweats!!! Like I would wake up drenched!!!Click to expand...

So far so good :) no nasty side effects yet buy my FS said they usually turn up a few days after finishing the pills so we shall see... its day 4 today :)


----------



## haj624

kitcatbaby said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, so i went into the RE this morning for sono number 4. They told me I am either going to trigger tonight or tomorrow night!!! Eeekk!! Which means I will be doing my ER either wendesday or thursday!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Eeek! Exciting stuff Haj!Click to expand...
> 
> Hows clomid treating you? My only side effects were that I had the worst night sweats!!! Like I would wake up drenched!!!Click to expand...
> 
> So far so good :) no nasty side effects yet buy my FS said they usually turn up a few days after finishing the pills so we shall see... its day 4 today :)Click to expand...

I actually got mine when I was taking them, so hopefully you're in the clear!!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

haj624 said:



> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, so i went into the RE this morning for sono number 4. They told me I am either going to trigger tonight or tomorrow night!!! Eeekk!! Which means I will be doing my ER either wendesday or thursday!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Eeek! Exciting stuff Haj!Click to expand...
> 
> Hows clomid treating you? My only side effects were that I had the worst night sweats!!! Like I would wake up drenched!!!Click to expand...
> 
> So far so good :) no nasty side effects yet buy my FS said they usually turn up a few days after finishing the pills so we shall see... its day 4 today :)Click to expand...
> 
> I actually got mine when I was taking them, so hopefully you're in the clear!!!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed that's the case!


----------



## MaggzieP

Hello ladies :thumbup:

May I join as well? We have been TTC #1 for almost 3 and a half years now. I am planning to take Soy Isoflavones next cycle and really want a bean in my belly by the end of 2012.


----------



## MD1223

Hi - can I join you ladies? 

On cycle #5 of TTC #1. Testing in a few days . . . 

Thanks!!

:dust: for all!


----------



## haj624

Just got the ok from the RE to take my trigger shot at 10pm tonight and i go in for retrieval at 9am (I have to be there at 8) Wednesday morning. I cant believe its finally here!!!


----------



## wantanerd

Good luck Haj!


----------



## haj624

Thank you!!!


----------



## nimbec

haj good luck!!! keep us posted on your progress :flower:


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck haj!!! Keep us update!!! You must be so excited!!


----------



## aly.e115

DBZ34 said:


> aly.e115 said:
> 
> 
> I'm confused!! I know I said I didn't want to temp or anything but i noticed that i have a lot of cm from creamy to eggwhite i dont know if its because we BD but i checked my cervix sorry to much info. but i checked and it was medium and almost all the way open. and its only 4 days since my period i dont know what to think. is that normal? could i be ovulating or is it impossible since its supposed to be 14 days since your period??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aly.e115 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aly.e115 said:
> 
> 
> I'm confused!! I know I said I didn't want to temp or anything but i noticed that i have a lot of cm from creamy to eggwhite i dont know if its because we BD but i checked my cervix sorry to much info. but i checked and it was medium and almost all the way open. and its only 4 days since my period i dont know what to think. is that normal? could i be ovulating or is it impossible since its supposed to be 14 days since your period??Click to expand...
> 
> The 14 day rule applies to the other side of AF.
> Basically from the time you Ovulate, about 12-16 days should pass before your AF starts.
> The time from AF to Ovulation depends on the length of your cycle.
> My cycle for instance is 24 days, which means I O on day 10 or thereabouts in my cycle.
> Someone with a 35 day cycle, would probably O on day 21 of their cycle and so on...
> 
> Hope this helps.Click to expand...
> 
> Now I'm really confused Im on cd 12 My cycle started on may 1st and 6 days later AF stopped but this morning and yesterday I've been spotting with fluid(sorry TMI) So its like spotting with cm mixed. This is weird as Ive been off IUD since march 1st and this has never happened to me before. I'm supposed to ovulate on the 22nd:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> You definitely could be ovulating now. Ovulation can occur very soon after your period, because your follicles are growing in your ovaries during AF and when they mature enough, they are released. Maybe one grew faster this month. I know someone who ovulates on CD8 consistently. It's just how her body works and she has two kids, so it's probably fine to ov that early. And I used to ov on CD11-12 before I started taking cinnamon for CM.
> 
> It sounds like you could have ovulated and the discharge (spotting/CM) could be ovulation spotting, especially if you've noticed eggwhite CM earlier in your cycle. Or it could be the remnants of your AF making itself known.
> 
> But it does sound confusing. I know in your post, you said you didn't want to temp, but it really is a good way to figure out where you are in your cycle, confirm when you ovulate (which is very handy), and can help explain the things that your body does that seem wacky. Do you use opks?
> 
> I hope things become clearer for you soon!Click to expand...

Thank you so much this helps. No i don't use OPKs but your right I should go back to temping next month so I wont be so confused. I'm just gonna scrap this month and just start all over in june hopefully thats the lucky month!!!


----------



## babyfeva

Haj, how exciting!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Good luck haj!!!!


----------



## raventtc

woohoo haj good luck lady!!


----------



## Scarlet369

May I please join? This is my 2nd cycle TTC#1 I am currently on CD 13 and am either Oing today or about to O. I had 3 +opks the 9th 10th and 11th but today I had my first BBT rise and I have EWCM. 

GL to all you other ladies!


----------



## Wilsey

Good luck haj!!! :dust:


----------



## haj624

Thank you so much ladies! I am very excited and nervous. I took my trigger last night and I went in for bloodwork this morning to assure its in my blood stream. Otherwise I'm impatiently waiting for tomorrow morning. Crazy...24 hours from now it will almost all be done:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck haj!!! I knows it's nearly impossible to do but try to relax.., even with ivf the woman's body still needs to relax to do it's thing.. Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## haj624

skeet9924 said:


> Good luck haj!!! I knows it's nearly impossible to do but try to relax.., even with ivf the woman's body still needs to relax to do it's thing.. Sending you lots of :dust:

thanks love! I'll keep you guys updated!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Ladies I'm sorry to say that I'm out of ttc... after a lot of soul searching me and OH have split up. I wish you all the best of luck in your ttc journeys and will try and pop in on you all from time to time xx


----------



## raventtc

so sorry to hear kitkat big big :hugs:


----------



## preg_pilot

Sorry to hear that kitcat.
Hopefully you´ll find someone that deserves you soon :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

kitcatbaby said:


> Ladies I'm sorry to say that I'm out of ttc... after a lot of soul searching me and OH have split up. I wish you all the best of luck in your ttc journeys and will try and pop in on you all from time to time xx

Oh Kitcat I am so sorry! :hugs: to you


----------



## skeet9924

kitcatbaby said:


> Ladies I'm sorry to say that I'm out of ttc... after a lot of soul searching me and OH have split up. I wish you all the best of luck in your ttc journeys and will try and pop in on you all from time to time xx

Oh no kitcat :hugs: I'm so very sorry to hear that. I am sending you lots of love!!! If you need me I am here you can pm me if you like!!


----------



## Wilsey

So sorry to hear that kitcat x x


----------



## MD1223

Hi *Antsynewlywed* - mind if I join you ladies? Would you add me to the list? 

I am out for this month - bfn this a.m. on 14 dpo - AF due today. 

Thanks!!


----------



## preg_pilot

test this morning was probably a BFN.
I think I imagined a very very faint line, that was probably an evap.
Testing again next sunday.
Fx.


----------



## aly.e115

kitcatbaby said:


> Ladies I'm sorry to say that I'm out of ttc... after a lot of soul searching me and OH have split up. I wish you all the best of luck in your ttc journeys and will try and pop in on you all from time to time xx

I'm SO sorry to hear that! I wish You all the best:flow:


----------



## josephine3

Oh no kitcat Im so so sorry!! :( Im really really gonna miss you! Pm me if you need to talk I wish you all the very best and hope we can still keep in touch! I'm sure you'll make a wonderful mum and partner one day xx


----------



## skeet9924

Hey Jo!! Nice to see you!! How are you doing?


----------



## likeaustralia

Oh kitcat, I'm so sorry. :(


----------



## haj624

Kitkat I am so sorry!!!:hugs:

AFM: I had my egg retieval on Wednesday. They got 21 eggs. The doctor said with so many eggs he was afraid of OHSS so they put me on another medicine and told me no water but to drink i glass of V8 a day and 6 glasses of gatorade. They called yesterday to let me know that 13 of the eggs fertilized. I went in this morning for a sono and bloodwork to check if I had any signs of OHSS. When they did the sono they noticed I had a lot of fluid around my ovaries and they were very swollen. So they were having the RE look at my sono and my bloodwork and decide is this is going to effect the transfer :cry:

Right now the transfer would be tomorrow or Monday. Fingers crossed that this is just mild and my blood work comes back ok and I can continue.


----------



## wristwatch24

haj624 said:


> Kitkat I am so sorry!!!:hugs:
> 
> AFM: I had my egg retieval on Wednesday. They got 21 eggs. The doctor said with so many eggs he was afraid of OHSS so they put me on another medicine and told me no water but to drink i glass of V8 a day and 6 glasses of gatorade. They called yesterday to let me know that 13 of the eggs fertilized. I went in this morning for a sono and bloodwork to check if I had any signs of OHSS. When they did the sono they noticed I had a lot of fluid around my ovaries and they were very swollen. So they were having the RE look at my sono and my bloodwork and decide is this is going to effect the transfer :cry:
> 
> Right now the transfer would be tomorrow or Monday. Fingers crossed that this is just mild and my blood work comes back ok and I can continue.

GL, I'll have my FX for you. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

haj624 said:


> Kitkat I am so sorry!!!:hugs:
> 
> AFM: I had my egg retieval on Wednesday. They got 21 eggs. The doctor said with so many eggs he was afraid of OHSS so they put me on another medicine and told me no water but to drink i glass of V8 a day and 6 glasses of gatorade. They called yesterday to let me know that 13 of the eggs fertilized. I went in this morning for a sono and bloodwork to check if I had any signs of OHSS. When they did the sono they noticed I had a lot of fluid around my ovaries and they were very swollen. So they were having the RE look at my sono and my bloodwork and decide is this is going to effect the transfer :cry:
> 
> Right now the transfer would be tomorrow or Monday. Fingers crossed that this is just mild and my blood work comes back ok and I can continue.

I am so excited for you- I hope things work out :thumbup:


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, so the doctor called back and they said I'm on for a 5 day transfer on Monday. I still have 12 little eggies!!! The said 9 of them are really good. 3 of them are 5 cell, 6 are 4 cell, 1 is 3 cell, 1 is 2pn, and 1 is compact.

Does anyone know exactly what a compacted embryo means?

So for Day 2 embroys thats pretty good right?


----------



## raventtc

wow awesome news haj!!


----------



## babyfeva

Great news haj, i bet you can't wait for Monday!


----------



## brittany12

can i join? DH and I have been ntnp since we got married last may. we really started doing more last august and still nothing. I have my first dr. appt on Monday. I ovulate either today or tomorrow so please pray i get my bfp this month and wont need any kind of help! 

good luck to everyone :dust:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, so the doctor called back and they said I'm on for a 5 day transfer on Monday. I still have 12 little eggies!!! The said 9 of them are really good. 3 of them are 5 cell, 6 are 4 cell, 1 is 3 cell, 1 is 2pn, and 1 is compact.
> 
> Does anyone know exactly what a compacted embryo means?
> 
> So for Day 2 embroys thats pretty good right?

COngrats!!!!!


----------



## bubumaci

@ Kitcat, I am so so sorry to hear that :hugs: I really hope you are OK - would love to hear from you every so often!!

@ Haj - how exciting! That sounds really positive, I am happy for you :dust:

AFM ... FINALLY, some good news! After having some devastating news all along the road, the Tamoxifen my husband took for 7 weeks worked - they were able to freeze 6 straws of :spermy: on Monday (always found max 200.000 - and on Monday, they found 13 Mio! with 8% Motility). So, I will be starting the hormone stimulation in my next cycle - so somewhere mid-June, I will be giving myself the injections and by the end of June we could (hope hope hope) we could be reinserting a couple of embryos!
I am excited beyond belief, that there is hope at the end of the tunnel and we could actually have a baby in my belly ...

So - my big sprinkling of :dust: all around ...


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

bubumaci said:


> @ Kitcat, I am so so sorry to hear that :hugs: I really hope you are OK - would love to hear from you every so often!!
> 
> @ Haj - how exciting! That sounds really positive, I am happy for you :dust:
> 
> AFM ... FINALLY, some good news! After having some devastating news all along the road, the Tamoxifen my husband took for 7 weeks worked - they were able to freeze 6 straws of :spermy: on Monday (always found max 200.000 - and on Monday, they found 13 Mio! with 8% Motility). So, I will be starting the hormone stimulation in my next cycle - so somewhere mid-June, I will be giving myself the injections and by the end of June we could (hope hope hope) we could be reinserting a couple of embryos!
> I am excited beyond belief, that there is hope at the end of the tunnel and we could actually have a baby in my belly ...
> 
> So - my big sprinkling of :dust: all around ...

That's so exciting! I hope it works out for you!


----------



## preg_pilot

haj624 said:


> Kitkat I am so sorry!!!:hugs:
> 
> AFM: I had my egg retieval on Wednesday. They got 21 eggs. The doctor said with so many eggs he was afraid of OHSS so they put me on another medicine and told me no water but to drink i glass of V8 a day and 6 glasses of gatorade. They called yesterday to let me know that 13 of the eggs fertilized. I went in this morning for a sono and bloodwork to check if I had any signs of OHSS. When they did the sono they noticed I had a lot of fluid around my ovaries and they were very swollen. So they were having the RE look at my sono and my bloodwork and decide is this is going to effect the transfer :cry:
> 
> Right now the transfer would be tomorrow or Monday. Fingers crossed that this is just mild and my blood work comes back ok and I can continue.




haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, so the doctor called back and they said I'm on for a 5 day transfer on Monday. I still have 12 little eggies!!! The said 9 of them are really good. 3 of them are 5 cell, 6 are 4 cell, 1 is 3 cell, 1 is 2pn, and 1 is compact.
> 
> Does anyone know exactly what a compacted embryo means?
> 
> So for Day 2 embroys thats pretty good right?

Oh, wow. Good luck. Hope this goes well for you :)



brittany12 said:


> can i join? DH and I have been ntnp since we got married last may. we really started doing more last august and still nothing. I have my first dr. appt on Monday. I ovulate either today or tomorrow so please pray i get my bfp this month and wont need any kind of help!
> 
> good luck to everyone :dust:

Good luck and fingers crossed for your BFP :)



bubumaci said:


> @ Kitcat, I am so so sorry to hear that :hugs: I really hope you are OK - would love to hear from you every so often!!
> 
> @ Haj - how exciting! That sounds really positive, I am happy for you :dust:
> 
> AFM ... FINALLY, some good news! After having some devastating news all along the road, the Tamoxifen my husband took for 7 weeks worked - they were able to freeze 6 straws of :spermy: on Monday (always found max 200.000 - and on Monday, they found 13 Mio! with 8% Motility). So, I will be starting the hormone stimulation in my next cycle - so somewhere mid-June, I will be giving myself the injections and by the end of June we could (hope hope hope) we could be reinserting a couple of embryos!
> I am excited beyond belief, that there is hope at the end of the tunnel and we could actually have a baby in my belly ...
> 
> So - my big sprinkling of :dust: all around ...

Good news for the spermie count :)
Good luck to you :hugs:


----------



## preg_pilot

Wow. I´m in shock!

my :bfp: ladies :D


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## nimbec

Preg_pilot CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## haj624

congrats!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations preg_pilot! That's wonderful news :) H+H 9 months to you :hugs:


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Hope you're all well ladies!! CD1 or will be tomorrow for me, my fingers are crossed and renewed hope for this cycle!! I was getting very grumpy with late ovulation but me and DH are gonna really go for it this time. Hopefully if I do O late again, we'll try hard enough that we wont miss it!! DH is desperate for us to conceive this cycle as his mum is ill now and it's time after 2 years to take this more seriously and TRY!! Yay :)


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Yay preg Pilot!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## charliekay

congrats preg_pilot xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

Thanks for your thoughts ladies I'll pop in on you from time to time hope you are all doing fab! Missing you skeet, Jo, Haj and anybody else I have chatted with! :( 
Congrats on the new bfps xx


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats again, preg_pilot!! :) :happydance: 

Haj- how did the transfer go? Hooray for being PUPO! Are you watching a lot of comedy and eating walnuts and pineapple core? I've been told that these are great for encouraging eggys to snuggle in deep. :)


----------



## skeet9924

I miss you kitcat!!! Hope you are holding up okay :hugs:


----------



## kitcatbaby

skeet9924 said:


> I miss you kitcat!!! Hope you are holding up okay :hugs:

Aw lady I miss you too its been bloody awful but getting easier each day. Thankyou so much for being a great friend to me and keep me posted how you're getting on please x


----------



## bubumaci

:hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Aww kitcat I can't even imagine :hugs: I wish I was closer and we could go have :drunk: 

Things for me are okay .. Oh and I have found a house!! We move in on June 15!! I'm so excited I will get to sleep beside him every night ( even if it's only for an hour or 2 since he will be getting home just before I wake up for work) we had a huge talk about ttc this weekend at the cottage. He tried to tell me that he thinks I need to come to grips with the chance that I may never be able to carry a baby. I explained to him that now that we will be living together it will be easier to ttc and that I wanted to go for testing in feb if I'm not preg by then or if I lose another before then. He agreed to it. I told him I won't lose hope until after testing. It was nice to have a good chat about it. On a neg note I finally ov'd and oh and I didn't bd at all because we were at the cottage and there were too many people around :( atleast I won't be stressing up to our moving date!!


----------



## haj624

Sorry it's been a few days, but I was on bed rest at my Mom's house after the transfer and I didn't have my comp there and its really annoying to type this all on your phone. Sooo Monday was my transfer and all went well. They transferred 2 blasts that the doctor said were perfect and they were actually already hatching!!! So i spent the next 2 days on bedrest...afraid to sneeze. Now the terrible 2 week wait has ensued. I had a doctor appt at my RE today to get a sono and bloodwork to see how many ovaries were doing. They said the fluid went down but my ovaries are still huge. So they want me to continue drinking gaterade, v8, and taking my medicine. I have to wait to see what they say later today about my bloodwork and what the doctor said about the sono and I guess I get my next instructions from there. So as of right now I'm 3dp5dt ( 3 days past 5 day transfer) and I should be getting my beta June 4th (11 days). I knowwwww I'll crack and test before then. I'm actually thinking about testing Sunday when I'm 6dp5dt (technically I'm like a day ahead because my eggs were hatching early. I have noticed people start getting their bfp at 5dp5dt so my fingers are crossed.

DZB-yup ive been eating my pineapple core and relaxing and watching movies. i tried eating walnuts but blehhh i hate them lol

kitkat-:hugs: hope youre feeling better love


----------



## babyfeva

How exciting haj! I cant wait until June 4th!


----------



## skeet9924

Oh haj!!! I'm so excited for you!! I can't wait till June 4th!!! I have no idea how you will wait!! I would definetly test early :haha:


----------



## haj624

haha i wont i would test now if i thought there were any chance lol


----------



## raventtc

awesome news Haj!! what is the v8 gatorade and all for?


----------



## haj624

raventtc said:


> awesome news Haj!! what is the v8 gatorade and all for?

To prevent ohss


----------



## Scarlet369

Well I am out for May. My second AF of the month arrived this afternoon. I had been spotting since yesterday evening but still had hope. A little worried my cycle was only 22 days. Hopeful for June though, if we do conceive we will find out on/around OH's birthday!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

That's so exciting haj!!!!


----------



## Scarlet369

I forgot to mention this the other day but I have a total unrelated to TTC story for everyone.

The other day, when getting ready for the gym at my friends home, my god-daughter began choking on a piece of fruit. She is 20 mos and has all her teeth for her age group, so she's usually very good with food, we really aren't sure if she was startled or what, but regardless, she was choking. 

At first her parents were just patting her on the back, and my initial reaction was that she wasn't choking badly, because I could hear some quiet coughing, but then within seconds it got worse, her face started turning red and you could tell she couldn't breath at all. I am trained in first aid and cpr so I immediately tried instructing my friend to use standard infant choking practices (IE turn the baby over, head facing towards floor at a slight angel and pat her on the back that way) but by this point the baby was turning blue and my friends just handed her over to me and called 9-11. Within seconds of have the baby I had gotten her to start breathing again, she started crying and color returned to her face. 

But, the reason why I am telling you all this isn't because I want to BRAG about saving a babies life, I want something else. I want all of the people on here who A. just found out that they will be becoming moms sometime in 2012-2013. to take a moment to honestly think, if your baby was choking, would you know what to do?? You already have a disadvantage because as a mother you are going to somewhat panic... and B. hopefully inspire everyone who hasnt yet though about this, that you should take a basic first aid class if you are becoming a parent and have no medical training. My friend had NO IDEA, what to do, in fact, patting her baby on the back while she was still standing could have even lodged the food deeper into her windpipe, or even lungs! 

By the time the EMTs arrived at my friends home, her daughter was fine, she wasn't even crying anymore. Imagine if she was still unconscious at this point because no one there knew what to do, it would have been a much worse situation. Please everyone consider this! Dont leave it to that moment where something goes wrong, to think "hmmm I wish I would have known what to do".


----------



## haj624

so I woke up at like 4am and had to pee so I used my frer....stark white. I felt like such a dummy. I woke up again at 8:30 and just felt weird...like at ease. I dont know I cant really explain it. So I decided to use another frer. I know at this point you ladies are like are you crazy...you used 5 in 24 hours!!! Buttt I got a faint line on the frer...i think I got my bfp ladies!!!
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Wilsey

OMG haj - Congrats


----------



## haj624

thank you!!! I'm so overwhelmed and hoping its a sticky bean!!!


----------



## preg_pilot

haj624 said:


> so I woke up at like 4am and had to pee so I used my frer....stark white. I felt like such a dummy. I woke up again at 8:30 and just felt weird...like at ease. I dont know I cant really explain it. So I decided to use another frer. I know at this point you ladies are like are you crazy...you used 5 in 24 hours!!! Buttt I got a faint line on the frer...i think I got my bfp ladies!!!

Wow, congratulations :D :dance:


----------



## likeaustralia

Congrats, haj!!!


----------



## wantanerd

Congrats Haj!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Haj, i see the line!!!!!


----------



## Scarlet369

YAY haj!!!!!!!!! Congrats


----------



## raventtc

awesome news haj i see both lines!!! sooo exciting!!


----------



## bubumaci

Wohoo!! Congratulations Haj, that's so exciting :hugs:


----------



## haj624

Thanks ladies!!! I still have to wait a week for my beta though:dohh: I hope this little bean(s) stick!!!


----------



## Bug222

Oh Haj- I am so very happy for you (have been quietly stalking this thread to see how you were doing). So very exciting!!!


----------



## haj624

Bug222 said:


> Oh Haj- I am so very happy for you (have been quietly stalking this thread to see how you were doing). So very exciting!!!

Thank you bug!!! How are you feeling??


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats haj!!! I'm so super excited for you!!! Praying it's a sticky bean for you!!


----------



## haj624

Thanks skeet!!!


----------



## Rigi.kun

Congratulation Haj, I can see the second line :D Hopefully this week will fly by for you.

Skeet living in the same house is definitely going to make it 20 times easier to TTC. My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

haj624 said:


> so I woke up at like 4am and had to pee so I used my frer....stark white. I felt like such a dummy. I woke up again at 8:30 and just felt weird...like at ease. I dont know I cant really explain it. So I decided to use another frer. I know at this point you ladies are like are you crazy...you used 5 in 24 hours!!! Buttt I got a faint line on the frer...i think I got my bfp ladies!!!

Congratulations!!!! That's so exciting!


----------



## Bug222

haj624 said:


> Bug222 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Haj- I am so very happy for you (have been quietly stalking this thread to see how you were doing). So very exciting!!!
> 
> Thank you bug!!! How are you feeling??Click to expand...

i'm doing pretty well thanks... counting down the days!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Haj what great news to see as I pop in :) fab news a million congratulations darling h&h 9months xx


----------



## Wilsey

Thinking of you kitkat! Hope you are doing ok x


----------



## KMFX

I felt so inspired looking here :)

Well, here I am TTC #1, Month #1, NTNP month #9.

13DPO-
CD36-
O'd-CD23
11DPO-:bfn: 

but my chart is scaring me, maybe low progesterone?

I mouth breath, think I'll temp Vaginally next month??

Anywho, Fingers crossed to all of us, PLAN BFP 2012, wishing success to every individual :)

xxxx.


----------



## skeet9924

Welcome kmfx., I'm glad you felt inspired. This is a wonderful group. Very caring and supportive. 

I think before you panic about your chart you should try temping vaginally. If you are a mouth breather it can really affect your temps. Good luck!!


----------



## haj624

Thanks ladies, I went for my 1st beta on Tuesday it was 69 and and I went for my second today and it was 152 so its doubling!!! I'm debating whether or not I shouldmake a ticker yet. I'm nervous


----------



## bubumaci

Yay Haj!! That's so exciting :hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

Haj - totally get the ticker thing. I was the same - thought i would Jinx it!!
Couldn't even remove 'please be a sticky bean' from my signature in case it stopped being true. So superstitious!!


----------



## skeet9924

That's a great sign that it's doubling!! You've had such a journey with ttc I think you deserve to have a ticker :)


----------



## haj624

Thanks ladies I just hope it keeps doubling. I'm so nervous. I'm on my phone so I'll do the ticker tomorrow!!!


----------



## skeet9924

When do you get your next beta?


----------



## haj624

skeet9924 said:


> When do you get your next beta?

Monday


----------



## Rigi.kun

So excited for you Haj, awesome to hear you good news.

Definitely get a ticker for this little miracle :)


----------



## wantanerd

Doyle arrived on Friday June 1st at 4:44pm!!!!!

It was just over 24 hours of labor when he made his appearance. He weighed 6lbs 9oz and was 20.5 inches long. So far so good. He has been eating well and sleeping well. We should be out of the hospital today at lunchtime. I will post pics once I get a better internet signal.


----------



## haj624

wantanerd said:


> Doyle arrived on Friday June 1st at 4:44pm!!!!!
> 
> It was just over 24 hours of labor when he made his appearance. He weighed 6lbs 9oz and was 20.5 inches long. So far so good. He has been eating well and sleeping well. We should be out of the hospital today at lunchtime. I will post pics once I get a better internet signal.

congrats!!!:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

congrats wantanerd!!!!!

And Haj, I love the ticker! I'm glad you decided to do one!


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations Wantanerd :) :hugs:


----------



## josephine3

Wow Haj many many congrats I cant believe that your first cycle worked!! Sooo exciting!! When you feel ready come and join us on the 2012 pregnancy groups thread!! 

Hoping all goes well for you!!!

Hi to everyone else I havent seen in a long while!


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats wantanerd


----------



## Wilsey

Yay Haj - good work on getting a ticker!!


----------



## preg_pilot

Congratulations wantanerd :D :hugs:


----------



## Rigi.kun

wantanerd said:


> Doyle arrived on Friday June 1st at 4:44pm!!!!!
> 
> It was just over 24 hours of labor when he made his appearance. He weighed 6lbs 9oz and was 20.5 inches long. So far so good. He has been eating well and sleeping well. We should be out of the hospital today at lunchtime. I will post pics once I get a better internet signal.

:happydance: Such wonderful news Ms. Wantanerd. Congratulation on your new arrival. May your days be filled with joy and wonder as you watch your little creation grow into a handsome young man :D


----------



## Scarlet369

Haj, I hope to hear another update today!!!


----------



## Too_Much

haj624 said:


> Thanks ladies!!! I still have to wait a week for my beta though:dohh: I hope this little bean(s) stick!!!


awesome news, congrats Haj!

;)


----------



## Too_Much

hi ladies

i discovered something after speaking with my reflexologist - it appears that Im Oving too late for my 26-28 day cycle!
so no wonder things havent been working out, given Im temping, opking, Bd-ing etc perfectly!
so now i need to see what i can do to balance my hormones (naturally first eg through acupuncture/reflex/Body talk) so that i ov on time to give the best possible chance of catching!

any thoughts/similar experiences with this?

;)


----------



## haj624

Thanks so much ladies!!! I went for my 3rd beta yesterday. It went up from 152 to 456 :happydance: I have my next one on Thurs. Fingers crossed it keeps going up.

Jo-I'll join after my first Sono :thumbup:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats haj!! So exciting!!! Praying it's a sticky bean!!!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

haj624 said:


> Thanks so much ladies!!! I went for my 3rd beta yesterday. It went up from 152 to 456 :happydance: I have my next one on Thurs. Fingers crossed it keeps going up.
> 
> Jo-I'll join after my first Sono :thumbup:


eek!!! That is so exciting!!!


----------



## Aelanu

Well ladies...I haven't posted in awhile...but I've finally gotten over that 1st trimester hump! I've been so paranoid about losing my LO that I've been wary to get excited...I'm not even really feeling "connected" yet...but I'm sure it will go away in due time. Still- just glad to be over one hump so I can start climbing the next one.

And I wish Baby would hurry up and get here already!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Add me to the list. OH and I will be TTC at the end of the month and will hopefully have a sticky bean not long after.


----------



## aly.e115

Hello everyone! havent been on here in a while how is everyone?:flower:
I am currently in a 38 day cycle and am 4 days late but I keep getting negatives I'm thinking that its probably due to the fact that i got a cold 2 days ago kinda hoping thats not true.. Its sad because I dedicated this whole month to trying to put the what TTC out of my mind but in the end I know that if AF comes im going to be very dissappointed:cry:
Anyone have AF delayed because of a cold?


----------



## Timid

Hi Ladies,

Well, as one of the starters of this thread (check me back in the early pages), I got quite despondent as we couldn't work out why I wasn't falling pregnant. 

I'm not going to have a 2012 baby (bit late now!) but I did want to report back - I got back from the hospital recently - my consultant gyane found multiple polyps in my womb, and endometriosis as well. The Endo probably isn' t the reason why I wasn't getting pregnant, but the Polyps are - they apparently act like an IUD (foreign body in the womb) telling my body that it's not a safe place for an egg to bed in for 9 months!

So, I'll have my follow-up next week, and probably a month off (I'm about to start a new job...!) and with any luck, I'll have my BFP in 2012 for a 2013 baby... (with any luck my periods and pain will be improved as a result of the surgery too.. :D )

Please keep your fingers crossed for me :)



Tx


----------



## skeet9924

I've had af delayed to several things.. Cold being one of them.. However, most of the time if af is late, it means you ovulated later as the luteal phase usually stays around the same. My af fluctuates each month as I never ovulate at the same time.. My cycles range from 28 days to 62 days


----------



## haj624

Happy Friday ladies!!! I'm on my phone right now so I'll do personals later. But I just wanted to let you know I went for my u/s this morning and were having TWINS!!!! I'm as shocked as you!!! Lol. At first the nurse was like I see one nice gestational sac and then she was like andddd there's another. We both had our mouths like wide open. So we got in for our next Sono on Friday and hopefully get to see both little beans :):cloud9:


----------



## DBZ34

haj624 said:


> Happy Friday ladies!!! I'm on my phone right now so I'll do personals later. But I just wanted to let you know I went for my u/s this morning and were having TWINS!!!! I'm as shocked as you!!! Lol. At first the nurse was like I see one nice gestational sac and then she was like andddd there's another. We both had our mouths like wide open. So we got in for our next Sono on Friday and hopefully get to see both little beans :):cloud9:

CONGRATS!! OMG! That's so great! Wow! Twins!! 

Did you get any pictures?


----------



## haj624

DBZ34 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Friday ladies!!! I'm on my phone right now so I'll do personals later. But I just wanted to let you know I went for my u/s this morning and were having TWINS!!!! I'm as shocked as you!!! Lol. At first the nurse was like I see one nice gestational sac and then she was like andddd there's another. We both had our mouths like wide open. So we got in for our next Sono on Friday and hopefully get to see both little beans :):cloud9:
> 
> CONGRATS!! OMG! That's so great! Wow! Twins!!
> 
> Did you get any pictures?Click to expand...

Yup!!! I'll post them when I get home


----------



## Wilsey

OMG Haj!!! That is amazing - Congrats


----------



## haj624

Wilsey said:


> OMG Haj!!! That is amazing - Congrats

Thank you!!! How's your little one?


----------



## Scarlet369

Haj-so excited for your twins! Congrats!


----------



## PinkCupcake

I received bad news yesterday at my 12 week scan :cry: baby wasn't planned as i'm quite a lot younger than most of you probably are, but me and my OH both loved him/her more than anything and it just makes me want this so much more now it's been taken away from me. i'm having a d&c on tuesday, but i'd love to maybe try again once my cycles are back up to scratch. hoping i'll be expecting another precious bean by the end of 2012 and wishing you ladies the best of luck too!! 

Fingers crossed for :bfp:


----------



## isabel12

i want a baby in july i need helpppppp


----------



## Wilsey

He is great Haj!! Can't believe he is five weeks already!!


----------



## skeet9924

haj624 said:


> Happy Friday ladies!!! I'm on my phone right now so I'll do personals later. But I just wanted to let you know I went for my u/s this morning and were having TWINS!!!! I'm as shocked as you!!! Lol. At first the nurse was like I see one nice gestational sac and then she was like andddd there's another. We both had our mouths like wide open. So we got in for our next Sono on Friday and hopefully get to see both little beans :):cloud9:

:happydance: that is fantastic news!!! So exciting!!! I bet you two are so excited!!!


----------



## skeet9924

PinkCupcake said:


> I received bad news yesterday at my 12 week scan :cry: baby wasn't planned as i'm quite a lot younger than most of you probably are, but me and my OH both loved him/her more than anything and it just makes me want this so much more now it's been taken away from me. i'm having a d&c on tuesday, but i'd love to maybe try again once my cycles are back up to scratch. hoping i'll be expecting another precious bean by the end of 2012 and wishing you ladies the best of luck too!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for :bfp:

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

PinkCupcake said:


> I received bad news yesterday at my 12 week scan :cry: baby wasn't planned as i'm quite a lot younger than most of you probably are, but me and my OH both loved him/her more than anything and it just makes me want this so much more now it's been taken away from me. i'm having a d&c on tuesday, but i'd love to maybe try again once my cycles are back up to scratch. hoping i'll be expecting another precious bean by the end of 2012 and wishing you ladies the best of luck too!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for :bfp:

I am so sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

haj624 said:


> Happy Friday ladies!!! I'm on my phone right now so I'll do personals later. But I just wanted to let you know I went for my u/s this morning and were having TWINS!!!! I'm as shocked as you!!! Lol. At first the nurse was like I see one nice gestational sac and then she was like andddd there's another. We both had our mouths like wide open. So we got in for our next Sono on Friday and hopefully get to see both little beans :):cloud9:

Oh my gosh that is so exciting!!! I bet you're just over the moon! Who would have thought! :happydance: I am sooooooo excited for you!


----------



## Wilsey

PinkCupcake said:


> I received bad news yesterday at my 12 week scan :cry: baby wasn't planned as i'm quite a lot younger than most of you probably are, but me and my OH both loved him/her more than anything and it just makes me want this so much more now it's been taken away from me. i'm having a d&c on tuesday, but i'd love to maybe try again once my cycles are back up to scratch. hoping i'll be expecting another precious bean by the end of 2012 and wishing you ladies the best of luck too!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for :bfp:

So sorry to hear this!!


----------



## Storked

I'm in! I want to be expecting :happydance:
:dust: to all! :yipee:


----------



## Aelanu

PinkCupcake said:


> I received bad news yesterday at my 12 week scan :cry: baby wasn't planned as i'm quite a lot younger than most of you probably are, but me and my OH both loved him/her more than anything and it just makes me want this so much more now it's been taken away from me. i'm having a d&c on tuesday, but i'd love to maybe try again once my cycles are back up to scratch. hoping i'll be expecting another precious bean by the end of 2012 and wishing you ladies the best of luck too!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for :bfp:



Oh honey...I'm sorry. Is this your first m/c? I had one at 17- I was 10 weeks along. I, too, had a D&C (you'll bleed for about 2 weeks, btw). It is very devastating to have a m/c...but just so you know you are not alone. In fact, most women (if not all) go through at least one miscarriage in their lives. It doesn't mean that there is something wrong with you- and doesn't mean you can never carry. Chin up, dear....you'll get your :bfp: eventually.

It took me 6 (almost 7!) more years before I got pregnant again. It will happen. I promise :)


----------



## Aelanu

haj624 said:


> Happy Friday ladies!!! I'm on my phone right now so I'll do personals later. But I just wanted to let you know I went for my u/s this morning and were having TWINS!!!! I'm as shocked as you!!! Lol. At first the nurse was like I see one nice gestational sac and then she was like andddd there's another. We both had our mouths like wide open. So we got in for our next Sono on Friday and hopefully get to see both little beans :):cloud9:

Congrats on your twins :D

I was hoping I was going to have twins (OH did not, lol!) but I'm not so lucky- oh well! I'm just happy to have one :)


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies here is the picture of my two little sweet peas :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Aelanu

Aww! How teeny tiny...all you see is the sacs ^.^

Congrats once again! My fingers are crossed that these little peas stick :)

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## haj624

Thank you. Yeah in sac a you can start to see the yolk sac


----------



## PinkCupcake

Aelanu said:


> Oh honey...I'm sorry. Is this your first m/c? I had one at 17- I was 10 weeks along. I, too, had a D&C (you'll bleed for about 2 weeks, btw). It is very devastating to have a m/c...but just so you know you are not alone. In fact, most women (if not all) go through at least one miscarriage in their lives. It doesn't mean that there is something wrong with you- and doesn't mean you can never carry. Chin up, dear....you'll get your :bfp: eventually.
> 
> It took me 6 (almost 7!) more years before I got pregnant again. It will happen. I promise :)

Yeah this was my first pregnancy that unfortunately ended in a horrible way :(
I had a early scan at 8 weeks (my picture) due to bleeding and they told me everything was fine, strong HB and everything. They never even kept track of that early scan I had! When I went in for my '12 week' scan on thursday, they obviously told me the bad news but couldn't tell me when baby died roughly because they never took measurements of baby at 8 weeks. Then I had a phone call yesterday saying they found my records and the baby would have died on the day of my 8 week scan or the very next day at the latest as there was no more progress from that moment on :cry: makes my heart break in two just knowing i was carrying around my baby for 4 weeks dead, yet we was so happy and looking forward to seeing him/her bouncing around at 12 weeks. I just don't know what to do because everyone says "live your life first" and it annoys me so much! don't get me wrong, i've been to my fair share of parties and partying holidays abroad. Some girls would do physically anything to have a good time but not get pregnant but i'm not like that. I'm more of a family/maternal girl, i adore my family to bits and that's just the way i want to be. My OH and baby WILL be the way i want to live my life, no matter how hard it is. So yeah we probably will try when my periods are back up and running, i'm definitely taking the vitamins though just so I know that the baby will have everything it needs from day one. You never know, i could of not had enough of something which could of made this all happen. Who knows :shrug: xxx


----------



## Storked

PinkCupcake said:


> I received bad news yesterday at my 12 week scan :cry: baby wasn't planned as i'm quite a lot younger than most of you probably are, but me and my OH both loved him/her more than anything and it just makes me want this so much more now it's been taken away from me. i'm having a d&c on tuesday, but i'd love to maybe try again once my cycles are back up to scratch. hoping i'll be expecting another precious bean by the end of 2012 and wishing you ladies the best of luck too!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for :bfp:

I am so sorry! I too lost mine last month- MMC and lost it at 12 weeks :cry:


----------



## preg_pilot

aly.e115 said:


> Hello everyone! havent been on here in a while how is everyone?:flower:
> I am currently in a 38 day cycle and am 4 days late but I keep getting negatives I'm thinking that its probably due to the fact that i got a cold 2 days ago kinda hoping thats not true.. Its sad because I dedicated this whole month to trying to put the what TTC out of my mind but in the end I know that if AF comes im going to be very dissappointed:cry:
> Anyone have AF delayed because of a cold?

I don´t know... I got a cold about the time my AF was due...
Fingers crossed for ya :dust:



PinkCupcake said:


> I received bad news yesterday at my 12 week scan :cry: baby wasn't planned as i'm quite a lot younger than most of you probably are, but me and my OH both loved him/her more than anything and it just makes me want this so much more now it's been taken away from me. i'm having a d&c on tuesday, but i'd love to maybe try again once my cycles are back up to scratch. hoping i'll be expecting another precious bean by the end of 2012 and wishing you ladies the best of luck too!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for :bfp:

I´m so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Storked

PinkCupcake said:


> Aelanu said:
> 
> 
> Oh honey...I'm sorry. Is this your first m/c? I had one at 17- I was 10 weeks along. I, too, had a D&C (you'll bleed for about 2 weeks, btw). It is very devastating to have a m/c...but just so you know you are not alone. In fact, most women (if not all) go through at least one miscarriage in their lives. It doesn't mean that there is something wrong with you- and doesn't mean you can never carry. Chin up, dear....you'll get your :bfp: eventually.
> 
> It took me 6 (almost 7!) more years before I got pregnant again. It will happen. I promise :)
> 
> Yeah this was my first pregnancy that unfortunately ended in a horrible way :(
> I had a early scan at 8 weeks (my picture) due to bleeding and they told me everything was fine, strong HB and everything. They never even kept track of that early scan I had! When I went in for my '12 week' scan on thursday, they obviously told me the bad news but couldn't tell me when baby died roughly because they never took measurements of baby at 8 weeks. Then I had a phone call yesterday saying they found my records and the baby would have died on the day of my 8 week scan or the very next day at the latest as there was no more progress from that moment on :cry: makes my heart break in two just knowing i was carrying around my baby for 4 weeks dead, yet we was so happy and looking forward to seeing him/her bouncing around at 12 weeks. I just don't know what to do because everyone says "live your life first" and it annoys me so much! don't get me wrong, i've been to my fair share of parties and partying holidays abroad. Some girls would do physically anything to have a good time but not get pregnant but i'm not like that. I'm more of a family/maternal girl, i adore my family to bits and that's just the way i want to be. My OH and baby WILL be the way i want to live my life, no matter how hard it is. So yeah we probably will try when my periods are back up and running, i'm definitely taking the vitamins though just so I know that the baby will have everything it needs from day one. You never know, i could of not had enough of something which could of made this all happen. Who knows :shrug: xxxClick to expand...

I'd say please don't blame yourself but we all do. My hubby said it is his fault because he is a chemist and is exposed to nasty stuff. And I wondered if it was mine because I wasn't taking folic acid from the start :cry:
Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## PinkCupcake

Storked said:


> I'd say please don't blame yourself but we all do. My hubby said it is his fault because he is a chemist and is exposed to nasty stuff. And I wondered if it was mine because I wasn't taking folic acid from the start :cry:
> Hang in there :hugs:

I know, i've thought of everything that could of happened. I took the folic acid vitamin supplements from when i first found out but i was about 5 or 6 weeks then. I've wondered if it was all the hot baths i had considering they say they're bad. i've wondered if it was even sex :/ something i ate, laying on my belly during the night, stretched too much when reaching out for something? OH keeps blaming himself too and literally we will never ever know the cause, nobody finds out why this happens to them unless there's a clear reason which can be seen. Hoping if and when (fingers crossed) i fall pregnant again, nothing goes wrong this time. Hoping the same thing for everyone else !! xx


----------



## bubumaci

Good Morning Ladies!
Haj - big, excited :hugs: here for you too! I am over the moon for you! H&H 9 months :)
Pinkcup - I am so sorry to hear about your loss! And my fingers are crossed for you that things will work out in the future. Just a thought - I thoroughly understand how much you yearn for your own family (I don't know how young you are) and want to be maternal and family and both you and OH believe that you can get through the hardships. If you have a strong relationship, you are more likely than not right. Just a question though : do you think it would be the best thing for your child, if you have one this young (again, I don't know your age)? Have you built up a solid foundation to bring him or her up on? This is the question I have asked myself all the years, when I really wanted a child, but decided - for the child's sake - that it wouldn't be the best move (and I have also, all my life, known that I want to be a Mother and have a family). I really don't want to make you feel bad, when you are feeling down already. Again, I am so sorry for your loss and pain and hope that you recover soon! Wishing you all the best! :hugs:

AFM - this morning, I gave myself the first Gonal-F shot. On Thursday, I go for the U/S to see how my ovaries are responding. It's kind of terrifying and exciting all at once, that after all the tests and worries, concerns and sadness - that they did find some :spermy: to freeze and we have actually started the treatment and could ..... :) :) .... be pregnant by the end of this month!

:dust::dust::dust: to getting babies in our bellies this year and to 2013 babies!


----------



## Too_Much

PinkCupcake said:


> I received bad news yesterday at my 12 week scan :cry: baby wasn't planned as i'm quite a lot younger than most of you probably are, but me and my OH both loved him/her more than anything and it just makes me want this so much more now it's been taken away from me. i'm having a d&c on tuesday, but i'd love to maybe try again once my cycles are back up to scratch. hoping i'll be expecting another precious bean by the end of 2012 and wishing you ladies the best of luck too!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for :bfp:

Im so sorry to hear that! all the best for next cycle and your Very-BFP! ;)


----------



## raventtc

Haj - I am soooo excited for you and your hubby! I could cry i am soo happy for you, how blessed you are -- what a journey :hugs:


----------



## Rigi.kun

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies here is the picture of my two little sweet peas :cloud9:

Those pictures are just so precious. Congratulations Haj, that is absolutely wonderful news :happydance:


----------



## Rigi.kun

PinkCupcake said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I'd say please don't blame yourself but we all do. My hubby said it is his fault because he is a chemist and is exposed to nasty stuff. And I wondered if it was mine because I wasn't taking folic acid from the start :cry:
> Hang in there :hugs:
> 
> I know, i've thought of everything that could of happened. I took the folic acid vitamin supplements from when i first found out but i was about 5 or 6 weeks then. I've wondered if it was all the hot baths i had considering they say they're bad. i've wondered if it was even sex :/ something i ate, laying on my belly during the night, stretched too much when reaching out for something? OH keeps blaming himself too and literally we will never ever know the cause, nobody finds out why this happens to them unless there's a clear reason which can be seen. Hoping if and when (fingers crossed) i fall pregnant again, nothing goes wrong this time. Hoping the same thing for everyone else !! xxClick to expand...

:hugs: It's terrible when we loose something that is so dear to our heart. And sadly yes they will never be any clear reason why it happened. The most likely reason why your baby passed away has nothing to do with any of those reasons. When I was early on I didn't pay attention to any of that, I just kept going on with what I always did (because I don't drink alcohol or smoke) I was lifting heavy tables regularly which strained my back weekly. My partner works in the mines and would come home dirty. They speculate that most first trimester losses are caused because the egg didn't implant properly or there was a slight malformation in the embryo.

Like a lot of people have said, it happens to a lot of women and they go on to have healthy children. Just got to keep positive :flower:


----------



## Lika

Hey ladies!! Mind if I join your thread? :wave:

I know it's midway thru the year but I'm REALLY hoping to have my :bfp: by the end of the year!!! I was recently diagnosed with pcos and put on metformin so hopefully it works :) 
To pinkcupcake- I'm deeply sorry for your loss. I have 3 angel babies and my last mc wasn't detected until I was 11 weeks along but the baby had died sometime around 8 weeks :cry: 
You will get your sticky bean soon! Just gotta believe it :) there was nothing you could do to prevent what happened, I know we think of 1001 ways we could've prevented it but truth is things happen for a reason, even if we can't understand it sometimes. I will keep you in my prayers and may God give you strength and serenity to go thru this hard time :flower:
As for me, hoping and praying for a bean in my belly by the end of 2012. I would love a 2013 baby!!! It's the year of the snake! And I'm a snake too!!! Superstitious much? Yes I am ;)


----------



## TerriLou

Hey Ladies,

Its been ages since I've been on here. Hubby and I took some time off TTC while I trained to Scuba dive and went on a diving holiday in Egypt, well, all done and now we're back, guess what we're planning???

Well, I'm on CD53 today and its been a really funny and long cycle. I was wondering what was going on as I missed a week of temps while I was away, so didn't know if I had O'd or not.

As I hadn't come on yet and didn't have the sore 'period' boobs, I've been doing the ovulation tests the last few days and I got this one today. Ovulating on CD53. Well, I'm noting if not unusual. Pic is very blurred I'm afraid, but I think you can still see both.

Here's hoping I manage to conceive first month trying and that it is more successful that last year.

Sorry I haven't got round to reading all the posts yet, I will catch up, but only just logged back on.

Congrats to all the BFPs and good luck to the TTCers.

TerriLou
 



Attached Files:







13 June 2012.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lika

TerriLou said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Its been ages since I've been on here. Hubby and I took some time off TTC while I trained to Scuba dive and went on a diving holiday in Egypt, well, all done and now we're back, guess what we're planning???
> 
> Well, I'm on CD53 today and its been a really funny and long cycle. I was wondering what was going on as I missed a week of temps while I was away, so didn't know if I had O'd or not.
> 
> As I hadn't come on yet and didn't have the sore 'period' boobs, I've been doing the ovulation tests the last few days and I got this one today. Ovulating on CD53. Well, I'm noting if not unusual. Pic is very blurred I'm afraid, but I think you can still see both.
> 
> Here's hoping I manage to conceive first month trying and that it is more successful that last year.
> 
> Sorry I haven't got round to reading all the posts yet, I will catch up, but only just logged back on.
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs and good luck to the TTCers.
> 
> TerriLou


Ohhhh scuba diving in Egypt sound wonderful!!! I hope you had a great time :) I can see both tests :) clearly a smiley :D I hope it's good news!!! :)


----------



## bubumaci

TerriLou said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Its been ages since I've been on here. Hubby and I took some time off TTC while I trained to Scuba dive and went on a diving holiday in Egypt, well, all done and now we're back, guess what we're planning???
> 
> Well, I'm on CD53 today and its been a really funny and long cycle. I was wondering what was going on as I missed a week of temps while I was away, so didn't know if I had O'd or not.
> 
> As I hadn't come on yet and didn't have the sore 'period' boobs, I've been doing the ovulation tests the last few days and I got this one today. Ovulating on CD53. Well, I'm noting if not unusual. Pic is very blurred I'm afraid, but I think you can still see both.
> 
> Here's hoping I manage to conceive first month trying and that it is more successful that last year.
> 
> Sorry I haven't got round to reading all the posts yet, I will catch up, but only just logged back on.
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs and good luck to the TTCers.
> 
> TerriLou

Hi TerriLou :wave:
Egypt is where I completed my scuba diving certificate (nearly 10 years ago now :) ) ... and I have been to several diving locations around the world. I have to say, the Red Sea is still my top diving location so far (and I have visited the Barrier Reef, Jamaica, Dominican Republic, other locations in Australia, Venezuela...). So I hope you enjoyed your diving holiday in Egypt!

Your OV tests look great! So good luck with TTC :)


----------



## TerriLou

Thanks ladies

Egypt was amazing, the water was warm, clear and full to the brim with coral and some great fish.

I've heard that when a man scuba dives, it can lower the chance of conceiving a boy. As we would both love to have a girl (first), hopefully it would be the case as Hubby is a keen diver too. I won't be going for a while now as there are risks when ttc or when pregnant, so got to get my priorities right for a bit.

Just waiting for him to get home from work :winkwink:


----------



## Satine

Got my :bfp: today ladies, good luck to you all in getting yours :dust:


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. Monday night when dh went to do my progesterone and said my butt on both sides was all right and bumpy...it looked like a rash. Since like Sunday my butt had felt itchy but that happened once with my Lupron shots. But I had decided to call the dr. They told me to come in. So I went in yesterday and the nurse said she thinks I have cellulitis... which is a bacterial infection. If it doesnt get treated the right way or right away you can die from it. So needless to say I spend yesterday crying bc i was afraid something was going to happen to the babies. But they put me on antibiotics and told me to put a hot compress on my butt on my butt 3 times a day. I'm hoping it goes away quickly and doessnt have any negative effects.s


On a bright side, I hit 6 weeks today and we have our next sono on Friday :)


----------



## haj624

Satine said:


> Got my :bfp: today ladies, good luck to you all in getting yours :dust:

congrats!!!:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## TerriLou

Satine said:


> Got my :bfp: today ladies, good luck to you all in getting yours :dust:

Congrats Satine

Haj624, hope everything is OK. Good job your dh commented.


----------



## preg_pilot

Satine said:


> Got my :bfp: today ladies, good luck to you all in getting yours :dust:

Ooh, congratulations :D :hugs:



TerriLou said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> Egypt was amazing, the water was warm, clear and full to the brim with coral and some great fish.
> 
> I've heard that when a man scuba dives, it can lower the chance of conceiving a boy. As we would both love to have a girl (first), hopefully it would be the case as Hubby is a keen diver too. I won't be going for a while now as there are risks when ttc or when pregnant, so got to get my priorities right for a bit.
> 
> Just waiting for him to get home from work :winkwink:

mmm, I miss diving. I can´t do anything until next springtime... still, can´t complain.


----------



## Wilsey

Hope it clears up fast Haj!!!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Satine said:


> Got my :bfp: today ladies, good luck to you all in getting yours :dust:

COngratulations!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. Monday night when dh went to do my progesterone and said my butt on both sides was all right and bumpy...it looked like a rash. Since like Sunday my butt had felt itchy but that happened once with my Lupron shots. But I had decided to call the dr. They told me to come in. So I went in yesterday and the nurse said she thinks I have cellulitis... which is a bacterial infection. If it doesnt get treated the right way or right away you can die from it. So needless to say I spend yesterday crying bc i was afraid something was going to happen to the babies. But they put me on antibiotics and told me to put a hot compress on my butt on my butt 3 times a day. I'm hoping it goes away quickly and doessnt have any negative effects.s
> 
> 
> On a bright side, I hit 6 weeks today and we have our next sono on Friday :)

Aw haj... I hope things clear up soon! And yay for 6 weeks!!!


----------



## Rigi.kun

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. Monday night when dh went to do my progesterone and said my butt on both sides was all right and bumpy...it looked like a rash. Since like Sunday my butt had felt itchy but that happened once with my Lupron shots. But I had decided to call the dr. They told me to come in. So I went in yesterday and the nurse said she thinks I have cellulitis... which is a bacterial infection. If it doesnt get treated the right way or right away you can die from it. So needless to say I spend yesterday crying bc i was afraid something was going to happen to the babies. But they put me on antibiotics and told me to put a hot compress on my butt on my butt 3 times a day. I'm hoping it goes away quickly and doessnt have any negative effects.s
> 
> 
> On a bright side, I hit 6 weeks today and we have our next sono on Friday :)


That would be scary.

I guess you can't wait for the next sono appointment?


----------



## Rigi.kun

Satine said:


> Got my :bfp: today ladies, good luck to you all in getting yours :dust:

Congratulations :D have a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## josephine3

Wow haj i didnt realise u were having twins! Thats so brilliant many many congrats and i hope ur illness clears up soon sounds nasty! X


----------



## kitcatbaby

Aw girls I love checking in here there's always so much exciting news! Haj I'm so thrilled to hear you're having twins wow! Big hi to my friend skeet I miss you lots :( 
AFM... its been a month since the break up and all is not well. He has behaved ridiculously harassing me and threatening me :( you think you know somebody after 8 years but obviously not.


----------



## bubumaci

Oh, Kitcat, I am so sorry you are having such stress with your Ex! :( :hugs: I really hope that he can get his act together and that you are OK!


----------



## Scarlet369

Im so sorry Kitcat! I hope it works out in the end.

Update- Officially 13dpo- the longest LP I have recorded thus far!!! I woke up at 6am and felt very sick and had to pee so I took my temp then at 97.7 and thought that was alittle low but I also usually dont temp until around 9am give or take a few minutes so I'm thinking If I would have woke up later it would have been higher. I did temp at 10am after I got up for good but I know that temp isnt accurate, it was 98.68. I'm assuming since my morning temp wasnt below my coverline I still am not expecting AF today. I still have cramps though. I was very uncomfortable this morning and assumed when I woke up to pee that I would already be spotting, but I wasnt.

The fluctuation of hope and loss of hope is killing me here. I don't want to take another HPT, I just cant take another Negative.


----------



## haj624

josephine3 said:


> Wow haj i didnt realise u were having twins! Thats so brilliant many many congrats and i hope ur illness clears up soon sounds nasty! X

Jo whats the link for the first trimester page?


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, thankfully that rash is getting better. We went in for our next sono this morning and now we were able to see both yolk sacs, both fetal poles, AND BOTH HEARTBEATS!!!:cloud9: We weren't expecting to see them so that was a pleasant surprise. The nurse said they were measuring 5 weeks 6 days even though I'm 6 weeks 2 days...so I immediately stressed but she said since its so early it's totally normally and they look great!!!

Kitkat-I'm sorry to hear he is acting like that!
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TerriLou

Great scan pic Haj, I love to see scans, they show how amazing our bodies are, to be able to make these special little things. Congrats.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

haj- that looks great!!! 

KitKat- I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: to you, I hope things get better for you!


----------



## Rigi.kun

kitcatbaby said:


> Aw girls I love checking in here there's always so much exciting news! Haj I'm so thrilled to hear you're having twins wow! Big hi to my friend skeet I miss you lots :(
> AFM... its been a month since the break up and all is not well. He has behaved ridiculously harassing me and threatening me :( you think you know somebody after 8 years but obviously not.

That's pretty disgusting on his behalf. I hope you're handling it ok. You're a strong person :hugs:


----------



## Rigi.kun

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, thankfully that rash is getting better. We went in for our next sono this morning and now we were able to see both yolk sacs, both fetal poles, AND BOTH HEARTBEATS!!!:cloud9: We weren't expecting to see them so that was a pleasant surprise. The nurse said they were measuring 5 weeks 6 days even though I'm 6 weeks 2 days...so I immediately stressed but she said since its so early it's totally normally and they look great!!!
> 
> Kitkat-I'm sorry to hear he is acting like that!

They look absolutely adorable :D
Absolutely wonderful news about seeing the heartbeats :)

The told me my yolk sac was 5 weeks (but we didn't see a heart beat at that appointment) at my next sono they pushed my estimated due date back a week which freaked me a little, but so far Bumpy is going great and I can't wait for Bumpy to arrive.


----------



## pbl_ge

I'll join Team 2012! We're on C2 day 3 of TTC our first.


----------



## Too_Much

@Kitkat - so sorry to hear about that. hope things will settle soon for you :)

@Hajj wow thats an amazing pic! all the best to you

From my end, my delievry of OPKs didnt arrive on time, PLUS havent been sleeping well so tmps are off...so this month just gping with the flow, lol and hoping that I OV on time. Im not happy with my progesterone results (28 n/mol when 30 is rthe cutoff for certian OV) so doing a bit of digging to see what can be done.
Relfexology, accunpucture this month again, and its in Gods hand whether its a BFP or not this month, thats for sure (as work wise Im not sure if this month is a good month for pregs or not!!)

all the best ladies, hang in there ;)


----------



## skeet9924

Hi kitcat!! I'm so sorry to hear that your ex is being super aragont and immature. I dated a guy for 10 years before i met ny current oh and we had a horrible break up as well so I completely empathize with you. I hope that things get better for you soon :hugs: 

Haj- love your scan pic!!! Must have been amazing to hear the hbs

Afm: not too much going on here.. Just been busy packing and organizing since we move in 2 weeks!!


----------



## bubumaci

Hi everyone :wave:
Just wanted to give some feedback on how things are going here...
We have quite a few nice follicles developing and I will be giving myself the trigger shot tomorrow evening, with egg retrieval Thursday morning... Please keep fingers crossed!!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Rigi.kun

bubumaci said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> Just wanted to give some feedback on how things are going here...
> We have quite a few nice follicles developing and I will be giving myself the trigger shot tomorrow evening, with egg retrieval Thursday morning... Please keep fingers crossed!!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Definitely sending all my good thoughts to you Bubumaci :D And definitely can't wait to hear your next piece of good news :happydance:


----------



## bubumaci

Morning ... slight update / change of plan. I rang the clinic yesterday to get my blood work back and was told I had to trigger last night at 23:00. My ER will be tomorrow morning :dance: have to be there at 9 am ... (was a bit weird, I was all set for the Tuesday / Thursday thing and it became a Monday / Wednesday thing, because my LH was higher than they liked and they didn't want me ovulating earlier than the OP)...

Thanks Rigi! How are things going? You're due :) How far are we from when you became my TTC buddy! :)


----------



## Scarlet369

Still no af, still no temp drop, still -hpt. I used all 3 of my FRERs over the weekend because of fathers day, so I bought more but OH has them hostage in his car until Friday or something like that. Sunday I felt pretty disgusting all day, ending the night with nausea so bad I didn't even want OH to touch me. Yesterday and today just tired. Every morning my temp is above 97.7 is a happy morning for me and I am trying to just stick with that attitude.


----------



## josephine3

Hey kitcat!!! It was sooo lovely to see your name pop up on my 'last posted..' thingy! I just couldnt get to a computer to post till now...lovely to hear from you but sorry your ex is being such a pain. Why is he doing it do you think? Does he want you back? Would you even want to have him? I thought you broke up fairly amicably its a shame for you to fall out now. We're missing you loads over here will be thinking of you love Jo xxx


----------



## josephine3

Awww haj love the scan pic how cute! Really excited for you you must be thrilled its worked first time!!
Here's the link its now under 'pregnancy groups' dont think you're allowed to have group threads in the trimesters :( it got moved..

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...r-ttc-1-team-2012-find-your-friends-here.html


----------



## haj624

Rigi-Todays the day!!!

Jo-thanks!!!

Hope all of you ladies are doing well. I have my first OB appt Thursday morning and my last fertility appt on Friday morning. So hopefully in the next 2-3 days we will be hearing their heartbeats!!!:cloud9:


----------



## Rigi.kun

bubumaci said:


> Morning ... slight update / change of plan. I rang the clinic yesterday to get my blood work back and was told I had to trigger last night at 23:00. My ER will be tomorrow morning :dance: have to be there at 9 am ... (was a bit weird, I was all set for the Tuesday / Thursday thing and it became a Monday / Wednesday thing, because my LH was higher than they liked and they didn't want me ovulating earlier than the OP)...
> 
> Thanks Rigi! How are things going? You're due :) How far are we from when you became my TTC buddy! :)

I knew we would hear good news soon from you :happydance: this is so exciting.
Things are going good, my little one is being fashionably late :rofl: Can't wait for them to arrive so I find out if I've been growing a little Violet (girl) or Theodore (boy)
It does feel a bit unreal the time that has passed since I first met you on here. I'm just so happy to hear your good news :)

---


haj624 said:


> Rigi-Todays the day!!!
> 
> Jo-thanks!!!
> 
> Hope all of you ladies are doing well. I have my first OB appt Thursday morning and my last fertility appt on Friday morning. So hopefully in the next 2-3 days we will be hearing their heartbeats!!!:cloud9:

Yep yesterday was the day we thought Bumpy would arrive, turns out Bumpy is going to be like its father and be late.
My next OB appointment is this Thursday, I'm hoping I either miss mine (because I'm in labour) or it's my last one (because I go into labour soon after) Have fun at your OB appointment Haj, remember to write down any questions you think of because I use to think "I'll remember to ask that" and I also forget to ask and have to wait for my next appointment.

---


Scarlet369 said:


> Still no af, still no temp drop, still -hpt. I used all 3 of my FRERs over the weekend because of fathers day, so I bought more but OH has them hostage in his car until Friday or something like that. Sunday I felt pretty disgusting all day, ending the night with nausea so bad I didn't even want OH to touch me. Yesterday and today just tired. Every morning my temp is above 97.7 is a happy morning for me and I am trying to just stick with that attitude.

I got a giggle from "has them hostage" Hopefully he releases them soon :)
Good luck :)


----------



## kitcatbaby

skeet9924 said:


> Hi kitcat!! I'm so sorry to hear that your ex is being super aragont and immature. I dated a guy for 10 years before i met ny current oh and we had a horrible break up as well so I completely empathize with you. I hope that things get better for you soon :hugs:
> 
> Haj- love your scan pic!!! Must have been amazing to hear the hbs
> 
> Afm: not too much going on here.. Just been busy packing and organizing since we move in 2 weeks!!

It's been a nightmare! He basically said he'd taken an overdose when drunk and called me up saying I've done this to him and I've ruined his life etc etc. But he hadn't done anything he was just trying to guilt me into going back. I don't recognise him he's not the man I loved. I hope all goes well with your move darling xx


----------



## kitcatbaby

josephine3 said:


> Hey kitcat!!! It was sooo lovely to see your name pop up on my 'last posted..' thingy! I just couldnt get to a computer to post till now...lovely to hear from you but sorry your ex is being such a pain. Why is he doing it do you think? Does he want you back? Would you even want to have him? I thought you broke up fairly amicably its a shame for you to fall out now. We're missing you loads over here will be thinking of you love Jo xxx

Hey lady lovely to chat to you :) how are things going? Not long to go now Eeek so exciting! 
At first we were on good terms ish but now he's done the things he has I'm sure I'll never go back to him. I'm not going to be guilt tripped in to anything when I've done nothing wrong and that's what he's doing now :( biggest guilt trip ever. He calls texts and Facebooks me atleast 100 times a day horrible messages :( its getting to the point of harassment to he honest. Such a shame after 8years you think you know someone... 
But life goes on! Hope to chat soon lovely best of luck take care of bump xx


----------



## bubumaci

Rigi - Violet - I love that name :) and thank you :hugs:

Kitcat :hugs: I am sooo sooo sorry you are going through this!

AFM - ER was this morning (12 hours ago) and went well. They got 14 eggs and tomorrow I will learn how many they fertilised. Feeling quite sore, I must say, and am incredibly swollen - so sitting is quite uncomfortable. The bleeding has pretty much stopped now and I hope the swelling / bloating goes down soon (DH says I look 4-5 months pregnant!) so I can sit up a bit better...

:dust::dust::dust: all around :)


----------



## Wilsey

Kitcat - Sorry to hear he is being a bit of douche bag!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Just a little update Ladies ...
Of the 14 eggies retrieved, 12 were mature for ICSI. They managed to fertilise 11 of them and so have frozen 6. We have to pray that the 5 out there continue to develop nicely :)

xxx :dust::dust::dust: xxx Bubu

p.s. still feeling sore and swollen - moving is very uncomfortable. I hope that is normal, one day after ER?


----------



## Rigi.kun

bubumaci said:


> Just a little update Ladies ...
> Of the 14 eggies retrieved, 12 were mature for ICSI. They managed to fertilise 11 of them and so have frozen 6. We have to pray that the 5 out there continue to develop nicely :)
> 
> xxx :dust::dust::dust: xxx Bubu
> 
> p.s. still feeling sore and swollen - moving is very uncomfortable. I hope that is normal, one day after ER?

(I'm sitting to far away from my computer screen to be able to see what I'm typing clearly, I do apologise for typos)

That is absolutely wondrous news Bubumaci :yipee: I'm doing a little happy dance in my lounge room and my fiance is looking at me as if I'm doing something odd :rofl: 
:big hugs: YAY :happydance:
As for the discomfort, I can't help, maybe Haj might be able to give you some pointers.

---

ASFM: I got some bad news today, my cervix is closed tighter then a closed clam shell. So it looks like this baby isn't coming any time soon (I'm 40 weeks + 2 days) Induction is booked for next Thursday, need to be at the hospital at 5am in the morning :wacko:


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Rigi! I just tried imagining you doing your dance :rofl:

I am sorry to hear that your bub isn't making any plans to evacuate just yet. Guess it just feels to comfortable in there. My fingers are crossed that everything goes smoothly, so that they don't have to induce... at least you know, if not before, that you will be meeting your LO at the latest on Thursday / early Friday next week :hugs:


----------



## Scarlet369

af is still on vacation. I am still feeling crampy. and my temp is still high. I havent tested since Sunday except on ics and I didnt use an IC today. Every morning I just keep praying for that high temp. So nervous, everyone in my family keeps telling me to wait 2weeks until I test again. Im wondering if theyre right because another BFN or a chemical would completely crush me.


----------



## skeet9924

kitcatbaby said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Hi kitcat!! I'm so sorry to hear that your ex is being super aragont and immature. I dated a guy for 10 years before i met ny current oh and we had a horrible break up as well so I completely empathize with you. I hope that things get better for you soon :hugs:
> 
> Haj- love your scan pic!!! Must have been amazing to hear the hbs
> 
> Afm: not too much going on here.. Just been busy packing and organizing since we move in 2 weeks!!
> 
> It's been a nightmare! He basically said he'd taken an overdose when drunk and called me up saying I've done this to him and I've ruined his life etc etc. But he hadn't done anything he was just trying to guilt me into going back. I don't recognise him he's not the man I loved. I hope all goes well with your move darling xxClick to expand...

Oh no kitcat!! Wilsey said it right!! He's being a douche bag!! No one should ever guilt anyone in to doing anything. That is not fair to you and he is being very selfish.


----------



## Scarlet369

cd 30, still no af, still bfn this morning... losing hope that Im not just a few days late


----------



## Wilsey

Scarlet - I hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## Scarlet369

ty-as for as I have been tracking (which isnt long) my lp hasnt been longer the 13 days. However, I did recently have a 32 day cycle for some reason which was only a few months ago and then I had a 22 day cycle which I thought was incredibly short so maybe my body is just trying to balance out or something. The thing that has me concerned that I might be pregnant is that I haven't had a temp below cover-line or even close to it in 16 days, so even if my opks gave false positives I'm still at least 16dpo so we'll see how the next two days go.

Tomorrow is OHs birthday... So now I cant drink, and I dont have any idea if I'm pregnant. Just annoying, its like a roller coaster of hope and loss of hope.


----------



## josephine3

skeet9924 said:


> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Hi kitcat!! I'm so sorry to hear that your ex is being super aragont and immature. I dated a guy for 10 years before i met ny current oh and we had a horrible break up as well so I completely empathize with you. I hope that things get better for you soon :hugs:
> 
> Haj- love your scan pic!!! Must have been amazing to hear the hbs
> 
> Afm: not too much going on here.. Just been busy packing and organizing since we move in 2 weeks!!
> 
> It's been a nightmare! He basically said he'd taken an overdose when drunk and called me up saying I've done this to him and I've ruined his life etc etc. But he hadn't done anything he was just trying to guilt me into going back. I don't recognise him he's not the man I loved. I hope all goes well with your move darling xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh no kitcat!! Wilsey said it right!! He's being a douche bag!! No one should ever guilt anyone in to doing anything. That is not fair to you and he is being very selfish.Click to expand...

I agree!! My ex did the same to me with the whole overdose thing its so worrying and upsetting. you dont need this stress!! I really hope he chills out on you soon - let him know that all this isnt going to win you back infact its doing the oppposite! Do you have any mutual friends that maybe could try and talk some sense into him for you?

Thanks for the good wishes with bump! I cant believe how close its getting now its still so surreal! We did have a lil worrying moment when my meaurments were 'static' and we thought baby wasnt growing well but a (mega cute) scan revealed she is all well and she is definitely a she!! Got some beautiful face piccies will have to try and get them online for you to take a peek at.

Good luck everyone still trying for their 2012 baby! Sending my love and :dust to you all xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Wow Jo!!! I can't believe how close it is!! I feel like you just announced your bfp not long ago!' I'd love to see the pics!! Glad to hear she is doing good!! Do you have a name picked out yet?


----------



## Wilsey

Scarlet - just saw your chart. Sorry it wasn't a BFP this time!


----------



## TerriLou

Still waiting for AF to arrive. 12dpo today. Don't know what to think with 8 and 10dpo being below the coverline. Tested yesterday with a BFN. Going to test again tomorrow, then probably Friday too.


----------



## Scarlet369

Wilsey said:


> Scarlet - just saw your chart. Sorry it wasn't a BFP this time!

Thanks! This might be our last cycle trying as we are getting married next August and OH is nervous if we have a baby too close to our ceremony that I wont fit into my wedding dress anymore. I cant imagine having to wait a whole year to start this again, and possibly have more months of BFNs... its so depressing. I really hope July is our month.


----------



## jen1019

Hi Ladies... sorry that I haven't been around in ages. This has been a pretty stressful/busy time in my life and I just needed the break. I feel badly that I haven't been around. I feel like I need this support system, and being there for all of you made me feel productive.

DH and I have been TTC for 14 months now. We had our first consultation with a fertility doctor a couple months ago. DH had an analysis and there was an infection, so he took antibiotics. I had a HSG done, and bloodwork and everything came back normal. My cycle just started again yesterday, and I begin Clomid tomorrow. I go for a midcycle ultrasound, and then will have a shot (don't remember the medication at the moment...) and will have my first IUI. 

Wishing everyone luck... hoping this is just what we need to put a baby in my belly :)


----------



## Breezy81

jen1019 said:


> Hi Ladies... sorry that I haven't been around in ages. This has been a pretty stressful/busy time in my life and I just needed the break. I feel badly that I haven't been around. I feel like I need this support system, and being there for all of you made me feel productive.
> 
> DH and I have been TTC for 14 months now. We had our first consultation with a fertility doctor a couple months ago. DH had an analysis and there was an infection, so he took antibiotics. I had a HSG done, and bloodwork and everything came back normal. My cycle just started again yesterday, and I begin Clomid tomorrow. I go for a midcycle ultrasound, and then will have a shot (don't remember the medication at the moment...) and will have my first IUI.
> 
> Wishing everyone luck... hoping this is just what we need to put a baby in my belly :)

Welcome back and good luck!!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Welcome Jen :wave: FX'd for you :dust: :)


----------



## skeet9924

Can you ladies look at my chart.. Do you think I ovd?


----------



## jen1019

skeet9924 said:


> Can you ladies look at my chart.. Do you think I ovd?

It looks like it to me. That was a pretty big jump. As long as your temp doesn't drop drastically tomorrow. I was going to start charting again this month, but not sure where I put my thermometer when I moved a couple weeks ago. Hopefully I can find it soon! ;)


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!! I hope you find it.. It's been a life saver for me.. I have such irregular af that it helps me not stress now when I have a super long cycle because I know when and if I ov'd


----------



## haj624

Glad to see everyone is doing well!!!

Bubu I was uncomfortable for so long after er


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Haj :wave: how are you doing with your two little beans?
Thanks for that feedback. Yesterday was the first day (so one week after ER) where I had the feeling that I was starting to get back to normal with the swelling... started getting BMs again... sitting not that uncomfortable, so I guess my ovaries are doing back down again. Today is again a little step better. Have felt some light "tugging"-like crampy feelings, so I am praying that we have some implanting going on :)


----------



## haj624

We're doing good! I actually have my 8 week scam tonight!


----------



## bubumaci

Oohh - good luck with that :)


----------



## haj624

Sorry I wasn't done with my original post and for some reason hit reply and then my phone died so I had to plug it in lol. I didn't start feeling normal for like a week after er. And I don't know if it's bc I got pregnant or what but my bm still. Haven't gone back to normal. Fingers crossed you're implanting!!!


----------



## Scarlet369

hey ladies, want to give a little update that AF has finally left! and the BDing will be commencing anytime now. Have to be a little..."sneakier" this cycle as my stepson is visiting for two weeks, but OH has assured me there will still be lots of baby making practices!


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck scarlet!!

Glad to hear things are going well with you and your 2 beans Haj!!! Look forward to seeing your next us pic!!

Afm: I actually ovulated at a normal day!! Looks like I will have a reg cycle this time :happydance: and a bonus is that oh and I managed to bd the day before and 2 days before ov!! I know I still only have a small chance of getting preg but I'm just happy to have a normal cycle that the timing was good finally after a few months of not even having a chance


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hi ladies! :hi:

Gosh it's been so long! I'm so thrilled to see all the wonderful BFP announcements :). Congrats to all you lucky ladies and :dust: to all those still TTC.

I've been away for a long while trying to de-stress and get on with life but it looks like it hasn't really done the trick. I'm CD2 today after 3 rounds of clomid and while I was feeling a bit down, now I'm looking forward to the next phase. All my bloodwork is normal, SA normal and HSG normal. I'm having lap surgery and surgery on my foot in July so we will be taking a break from TTC till probably September. Then we are going to try clomid again in conjunction with IUI. I hope the time off will be good and a fresh start will be just what we need to get our first BFP!

Asking all you lucky ladies with beans to send some :dust: my way and good luck to everyone in the TWW! I hope to see many more BFP's here when I return in August September! :thumbup:


----------



## AmberV

ITS OFFICIAL LADIES! I GOT MY :bfp: ON JUNE 25TH AND DOCTOR CONFIRMED IT ON WEDNESDAY JUNE 27TH!! 

BABY DUST TO THE REST OF YOU!! :) GOOD LUCK LADIES- THIS IS OUR YEAR!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Scarlet369

Yay Amber! congrats! H&h 9 mos to you!


----------



## Scarlet369

Bought some Geritol today. Doesn't taste AS bad as expected! Hoping that old wives tale is true true true for me this cycle


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Congrats Amber!!!!

And Scarlet fingers crossed that it works!


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies just wanted to show you my 8 week sono. The doctor said both sweet peas and doing great and have strong heartbeats. Our next appt is in 2 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







photo (3).jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## babyfeva

Haj- your scans are lovely!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Haj- looks great!


----------



## haj624

thanks ladies!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Scarlet - good luck! :)
Amber : Congratulations :hugs:
Haj - what adorable little beans :) thanks for the piccies :hugs:


----------



## Scarlet369

Haj- so adorable. They look wonderful


----------



## skeet9924

Amber: congrats

Haj: omg!! I'm so jealous ( in a good excited happy way for you) they are absolutely beautiful!! Knowing all your struggles ive never been so happy for anyone!!! Love the pics!!!


----------



## jen1019

AmberV said:


> ITS OFFICIAL LADIES! I GOT MY :bfp: ON JUNE 25TH AND DOCTOR CONFIRMED IT ON WEDNESDAY JUNE 27TH!!
> 
> BABY DUST TO THE REST OF YOU!! :) GOOD LUCK LADIES- THIS IS OUR YEAR!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Amber, that is such great news. Congrats on your BFP!



haj624 said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to show you my 8 week sono. The doctor said both sweet peas and doing great and have strong heartbeats. Our next appt is in 2 weeks.

Haj - that is great that both little beans are doing great. :baby: :baby: Thanks for sharing the sonogram pics :) I am so happy for you! Hopefully there will be more of us sharing our BFP news soon!


----------



## haj624

Thank you ladies!!! I feel bad posting sometimes on the ttc boards like this because I know how it felt to see other ppl's BFP's and be happy for them but wish it was me. So I'm going to stick around but try not to post too much about pregnancy because I don't want it to be unfair.


----------



## Too_Much

hi ladies
congrats to the BFPs, u all deserve it and I know well all get there 1 day, God willing!!

Last cycle was blah for me- thermometer broke, OPKs delivered late so winged it, and well dont think it was successfull..started spotting today. the good news though is that Af seems to be more red than brown - so clearly all the months of accupuncture are working - clearing out old blood, and keeping uterus fresh and ready to conceive I hope! (Sorry for the graphic description!)

Gonna keep trying this cycle. Doing 2nd blood test because last one was a bit unclear (progesterone level at 28 instead of 30m/l) so lets see!

all the best!
;)


----------



## skeet9924

I think I just got my :bfp: :happydance: !!! Aghhhh please please please let this one stick!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0881.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 5


----------



## haj624

skeet9924 said:


> I think I just got my :bfp: :happydance: !!! Aghhhh please please please let this one stick!!!

skeet omg omg omg i literally just yelled at my desk at work!!!! That is definitely a bfp!!!! yayyyy so happy for you!!!


----------



## skeet9924

aghhh I'm freaking out!! so excited and so scared this one wont stick either!!! I just called my ob and they are closed until monday :( Omg I have to find a new family dr asap!!!


----------



## haj624

skeet9924 said:


> aghhh I'm freaking out!! so excited and so scared this one wont stick either!!! I just called my ob and they are closed until monday :( Omg I have to find a new family dr asap!!!

First thing is first you need to be positive!!! I know the weekend will seem like an eternity but Monday will be here before you know it!!! When was AF due?


----------



## skeet9924

I'm only 11 dpo...next tuesday is when it was due..thats a dark bfp for being that early!! I think I need to go get some digi test!!!


----------



## haj624

skeet9924 said:


> I'm only 11 dpo...next tuesday is when it was due..thats a dark bfp for being that early!! I think I need to go get some digi test!!!

Honestly with that color i wouldve thought you missed it already!!! Um yesss asap!!! i want to see them lol


----------



## skeet9924

K i'm going to go run to walmart now!! I'll be back in no time!!!


----------



## haj624

I'll be sitting here patiently waiting :)


----------



## Wilsey

OMG skeet!!! That's a lovely dark BFP!! Keep us all posted. I have everything crossed for you.

Agree with Haj - think positive!!


----------



## bubumaci

SKEET :hugs::hugs::hugs: OMG OMG OMG - what a beautiful second line! And at 11 DPO - seriously positive thinking, Chicky! :dance: It's a beautiful :bfp:


----------



## skeet9924

Okay ladies here it is :happydance: !!!! Thank god I have a small bladder and could pee right away again!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0884.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## haj624

skeet9924 said:


> Okay ladies here it is :happydance: !!!! Thank god I have a small bladder and could pee right away again!!

I am completely going to cry right now:cry: i am beyond happy for you!!! congrats love!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!!! I'm so excited myself!!! Now I have to wait until 4 am for OH to get home so I can tell him!!! I keep debating texting him lol


----------



## haj624

I had such a hard time waiting for dh to get home from work...i could barely talk to him on the phone. The second I picked him up from the train station, I like threw the test at him and was like do you see a line lol. Meanwhile i have been planning forever the ways I was going to tell him....that was not it:dohh:


----------



## skeet9924

Lol my oh won't be as excited as I am since we've had so many losses.. He will probably just say okay.. Lol 

The last time I was preg I told him by telling him that he had to take me to the hospital because I'm preg and spotting lol


----------



## Scarlet369

Yay Skeet. COngrats!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Wilsey

Yay for the digi!!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks ladies!!! Now just to tell oh!!


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations, Skeet! I am praying with you that it's a sticky bean! Look after yourself :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks bub!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Skeet I'm crying with happiness for you :) amazing news! I wish you nothing but the best what an absolute joy so pleased xx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Yay Skeet!!!! That's so exciting!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Kitkat!!! Thanks luvbug!!! I'm freaking out a little ..praying this one is sticky and in the right place!!!! I'm so anxious to speak to my OB. I'm just relaxing on the couch this weekend with OH !!! Send sticky prayers for me please ladies!!


----------



## Rigi.kun

OMG Skeet that is great news! :dust: praying that this is a good one for you :dust:

---

Just popping in to say I won't be around much, my little Teddy bear arrived and he keeps me very very busy. Good luck to all you TTC ladies :dust: to everyone :D


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks rigi!!

I just checked out your pics!! He's adorable!!!! Enjoy every minute with him!!!


----------



## Rigi.kun

Thank you Skeet, I definitely will


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations Rigi :) :hugs:


----------



## haj624

skeet how did telling dh go???


----------



## Breezy81

It finally happened for us!
I got my :bfp: today on a digi. :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

congrats breezy :happydance:

lol haj i told him in the morning when he first woke up..lol it was really funny ..we had bd'd in the morning before I got up and he went back to bed cause he was up early...I had text him the night before telling him I had a surprise..so in the morning when he was having his coffee he said ok whats this surpise..so I brought down the test and showed it too him...lol he thought it was my bbt..he says "seriously hun...if your ovulating I'm not a maching we just went once!!) lol i was like seriously look at it...then he did and his face lit up and was like you?? and gave me a big kiss!!

I'm stupid though and keep taking preg tests...the lines are fainter today and are freaking me out!!! Does this possible mean I"m losing it??


----------



## Rigi.kun

No Skeet, keep positive. Faint lines could be that your pee is a little bit more diluted this time round then when you first did it. :hugs: Go see a doctor, Beta blood tests a thousands times more reliable then HPT as HPT can be very affected by how hydrated you are.


----------



## skeet9924

thanks rigi, i'm hoping to get in tomorrow to get my bloods done..Due to all my losses my OB said she would deem me high risk right from the beginning and get me in for hormone supplements and test asap


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Skeet!!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## haj624

Skeet I kept taking tests and for 3 days my lines got lighter and I was losing my mind. Obviously it meant nothing. My best advice would be STOP taking tests... But I never could when ppl told me lok


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks ladies!! You all keep me sane :hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

Mine got lighter too Skeet, doesn't mean anything!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Wilsey!!! How are you enjoying motherhood? How does your little guy sleep?


----------



## Wilsey

Im loving it. He is wonderful. His first sleep of the night, he sleeps 6-8 hours and then follow up sleeps of 2-3 hours. So not bad


----------



## preg_pilot

skeet9924 said:


> I think I just got my :bfp: :happydance: !!! Aghhhh please please please let this one stick!!!




Breezy81 said:


> It finally happened for us!
> I got my :bfp: today on a digi. :happydance:

Congratulations to both of you :D
praying for stickies for ya :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Wow Wilsey that is amazing!! So glad things are going good for you :) 

Thank you preg_pilot :) 

Lol I caved and took one last test today with fmu.. The line was nice and dark :)


----------



## josephine3

Yay skeet i am so so pleased for u! Its so weird i was thinking of u the other day and of that tarot reading and wondering how u were getting on and if any of it came true! Is this another natural bfp for u? Will u be having checks on how things are progressing? Will be thinking of u and hoping this bean stays with u! Oh im so pleased for u! :)


----------



## haj624

good skeet, I'm glad to hear. Did you get an appt to get bloods done today?


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks JO!! OMG I was just thinking of that reading!! I've been looking for it on my comp and I cant find it!! I'll have to go back through the thread to find it and re read it!! This pregnancy is completly natural..and a fluke lol!! This is the one month I was considering going on bc because the timing was not good to get pregnant..I have a few weddings comming up and if my breasts even grow a bit in the next month I will not fit in my maid of honours dress!! Plus I am supposed to be participating in a 5km run/ obstacle course in two weeks ( guess that wont be happening either lol) I'm hosting the bachelorette next weekend at my house..have to pretend drink that night lol.

My OB called me back today and I'm going in, in a half hour...wish me luck!!!


----------



## haj624

good luck!!! let us know as soon as you do!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wilsey

Good luck Skeet!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks ladies.. So my ob is taking extra good care of me.. She started me on progesterone cream.. I went for a betta and will have the results tomorrow. I get am early scan on next Tuesday to make sure bean is in the right spot. I've been told to take it easy, no sports, lifting things etc for a couple weeks until we make sure everything is going okay. She is going to solely deal with my pregnancy since it is considered high risk :)

Below are my tests from the last few days...including this mornings :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0885.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## haj624

yayyy looking good!!!:baby::baby::baby: Can't wait for your results tomorrow and I'm so glad to hear the doctor is giving you your extra care you need and deserve!!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Skeet glad to see things are going so well :) I'll be thinking of you x


----------



## raventtc

skeet!!! woohooo!! i am soo happy for you


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks ladies!! I'll let you know my numbers as soon as I hear them!!! Then scan on tuesday! I"m terrified for it!! 

kitcat...how are things going? is the ex being any better? I miss you!!


----------



## haj624

skeet what did i tell you...positive! positive! positive!


----------



## skeet9924

lol I know haj!! its just so hard...I've never had good news after a scan !! Atleast so far with this one I have not had any spotting...both times I went in for scans before I was already spotting


----------



## haj624

i couldnt imagine after everything you've good through and honestly im one of those people who is terrible at taking my own advice...all i do is worry worry worry. i have my 10 week scan tomorrow and in my head i like prepare myself for some terrible news bc i do WAYYYYY too much research online. We see and hear all of these horror stories (or even have gone through them) of miscarriages, still births etc etc, but we tend to forget how many healthy babies are born everyday. I was talking about this with dh last night and he was like exactly so many babies are born fine everyday but i guess being a pessimistic Polly, I'm like yeah but I'm sure the people who end up having miscarriages and what not thought it wasn't going to happen to them either for the same reasons. But it ends up happening to someone right? See I'm such a Debbie Downer sometimes...womp womp:dohh:


----------



## skeet9924

lol haj..I know what you mean...and to be honest after my first mc...I figured ( even my dr told me that the odds were in my favour) lol then I get a ectopic like seriously WTF!!! My best friend has had 4 picture perfect pregnancies and she told me she still worried... she says shes in disbelief what i have gone through!! I think if those people that have perfect pregnancies have a right to worry...then us that have had a difficult time getting preg, or maintaining the pregnancy have a very real reason to worry. However..worry is not good for us or our babies


----------



## haj624

i completely agree with you. i think personally its just in some peoples nature to worry to. And for me its in my nature to worry over EVERYTHING lol For instance. I had really really bad constipation up until Sunday and now the past 3 days I've gone everyday and the past 2 days I haven't felt as sick to my stomach so crazy me is like my constipation is gone, i dont feel as sick, am i losing my symptoms...doesn't that mean a miscarriage? Such crazy stuff goes through my head on a daily basis. Like I'll go to the doctor in the morning and god willing everything will look ok for both of my little sweet peas and then ill be fine for a few days till all my irrational stuff rears its head again.

So if I'm allowed to be a crazy lady like this and havent experienced losses like you have, I think you are allowed to be a psycho chick:wacko: lol


----------



## skeet9924

lol thanks haj!! Its funny, we should be happy not to have symptoms for a bit...but instead we panic...constipation was one of the reasons i tested as I was constipated for all of my previous. On the weekend I was actually able to go regularly and I freaked!! plus having the faint tests!! bahhh!! i still keep taking my temp too...just not recording it. I just keep making sure its above the cover line lol


----------



## skeet9924

I got my first beta results- they are at 259 for 4 weeks 5 days but I was still on 13 dpo.. The ob said they are in the normal range but going to do a second one to make sure they are going up as they should!!


----------



## bubumaci

I have no idea about the figures / numbers - but it sounds good :) All fingers and toes crossed for you Skeet. When are you having the second test done? :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

I think either tomorrow or Friday. Lol with all my pregnancies it is the highest number I've had yet .. Fingers crossed


----------



## haj624

Those sound like great numbers to me!!!


----------



## skeet9924

thanks!!! how many dpo were you when you got your first betta?


----------



## wantanerd

my first beta was at 12dpo and it was 30, 14dpo 80, 16dpo 190 so levels look good!


----------



## haj624

13 i believe...so i was one day shy of 4 weeks and mine was 69..4 weeks 2 days it was like 152 and then at 4 weeks 6 days it was 456 (I'm not looking at my signature but I think thats right.) But keep in mind mine went up a little quicker bc of twins


----------



## kitcatbaby

kitcatbaby said:


> Skeet glad to see things are going so well :) I'll be thinking of you x

Aw lady I miss you too! Things are starting to improve. I've changed my number and involved the police with my ex I think its for the best as the threats were getting worse and worse. I've started seeing a new guy who is absolutely lovely but we are taking it very slowly as I'm just not ready for another relationship yet. I've got a good feeling about this guy he's a total star :) 
Keep me posted hun I'll keep my fingers tightly crossed for you xx


----------



## skeet9924

Oh wow Haj!! At 13 dpo mine were 259.. Lol maybe I have twins ( doubt it though, they don't run in either of our families) 

Thanks wantanerd!! I know according to my lmp I'm 4 weeks 6 days.. But I do know I Ovd late ( cd 20) so my numbers do look good!! Let's hope they double!! 

Kitcat- I'm really happy to hear that things are getting better for you. I'm so sorry that he was such a jerk and he pushed you to having to call the police. No one deserves that kind of abuse! I was with a guy for 10 years that was a complete douche.. And although leaving him was hard it was the best thing I have ever done in my life. I'm now blessed with my current oh who is absolutely amazing and treats me with unbelievable respect and adoration. I hope this guy is good to you. Be sure to take your time and not rush into anything. Have fun and enjoy yourself. Please keep me posted.. I worry about you :hugs:


----------



## haj624

The only reason i had twins was because of IVF. My numbers were originally low (69) so I did not even think twice about twins!


----------



## skeet9924

It's so nice that you are getting an instant family though especially will all the difficulties you had conceiving.. Are u getting a bump yet?


----------



## haj624

Yeah a little but mostly it looks like I'm getting fat lol


----------



## skeet9924

Lol.. Love the awkward stage!! When your bump pops you should update us with bump pics!!


----------



## Rigi.kun

Really good to hear that your numbers are so high, sounds promising.

:dust: for your next check up and scan


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks rigi!! I'm nervous for next week.. Having the scan and bloods.. The drs say I'll be 6 weeks.. But I'm preparing not to see a hb and only measure 5 weeks.. I know I ovulated later .. I just hate knowing that I won't see a hb yet :(


----------



## Rigi.kun

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...2-find-your-friends-here-96.html#post19700503


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies, just popping in to say hello. I lost the link to this thread for a while.

Congratulations skeet!!! 

x


----------



## Aelanu

Personally, as soon as I saw that haj624 was implanted with two blastocysts...I knew she was going to have twins. I just KNEW IT. Usually, when I have feelings that strong...I'm right.

Haj624, your pregnancy will go just fine and by next year you'll have your hands full- believe me :) I have every confidence that you will get two very healthy and active babies....and you will never sleep again. :haha:


----------



## Scarlet369

11dpo stark white bfn this morning on ic and frer, looking forward to hearing more news on from everyone else


----------



## jen1019

Hi Ladies, sorry I haven't posted in here very much as of late :) I've been spending a lot of time in the July IUI thread and the girls over there have been great. I was just dropping by to see how everyone has been doing. It looks like there a lot of BFP's and a lot of momma's to be. How are you all doing?

I had my IUI a week ago, and go in for a blood test next week. I have a good feeling about it... only time will tell!


----------



## skeet9924

Scarlet369 said:


> 11dpo stark white bfn this morning on ic and frer, looking forward to hearing more news on from everyone else

your temps look good!! Hopefully you get that :bfp:


----------



## skeet9924

jen1019 said:


> Hi Ladies, sorry I haven't posted in here very much as of late :) I've been spending a lot of time in the July IUI thread and the girls over there have been great. I was just dropping by to see how everyone has been doing. It looks like there a lot of BFP's and a lot of momma's to be. How are you all doing?
> 
> I had my IUI a week ago, and go in for a blood test next week. I have a good feeling about it... only time will tell!

Good Luck!!! Are you going to cheat and do an hpt before then?


----------



## Scarlet369

skeet9924 said:


> Scarlet369 said:
> 
> 
> 11dpo stark white bfn this morning on ic and frer, looking forward to hearing more news on from everyone else
> 
> your temps look good!! Hopefully you get that :bfp:Click to expand...

I hope so but even if I don't and this is my last month trying until august 2013 I'm still going to stalk everyones posts to see some beautiful babies born in 2013


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck ladies!! Just popped in to say hi as I joined this lucky thread last year in may. I'm 13 days overdue today and off to be induced!

Sending loads of baby dust to all of you and hope to see yet more exciting bfps here soon!!! 

Xxx


----------



## bubumaci

Oooh - good luck Mrs W! :) :hugs:


----------



## jen1019

Mrs W 11 said:


> Good luck ladies!! Just popped in to say hi as I joined this lucky thread last year in may. I'm 13 days overdue today and off to be induced!
> 
> Sending loads of baby dust to all of you and hope to see yet more exciting bfps here soon!!!
> 
> Xxx

I am so excited for you! I remember chatting with you last year, as we both got Married on May 14th! Good luck to you. You get to meet your baby soon!!! :happydance:



skeet9924 said:


> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, sorry I haven't posted in here very much as of late :) I've been spending a lot of time in the July IUI thread and the girls over there have been great. I was just dropping by to see how everyone has been doing. It looks like there a lot of BFP's and a lot of momma's to be. How are you all doing?
> 
> I had my IUI a week ago, and go in for a blood test next week. I have a good feeling about it... only time will tell!
> 
> Good Luck!!! Are you going to cheat and do an hpt before then?Click to expand...

Not sure if I am going to cheat. I think that I might be a little bit heartbroken if I get a positive HPT but a negative beta, you know? I may end up cheating in the end... but I've only got about five days. And several of them will be busy days, so I am hoping to not obsess (like that ever happens....) :haha:


----------



## skeet9924

If you have the strength not to cheat good for you!! I already know I'm preg and the day I got my second bloods done I took a preg tes :haha: 

I'm sending you lots of :dust: !!!


----------



## haj624

Happy 6 weeks skeet!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Haj!!! :hugs: Don't know if I'm there yet .. But my ticker says so!! Lol .. I'll find out my actual date next Tuesday!!


----------



## jen1019

skeet9924 said:


> If you have the strength not to cheat good for you!! I already know I'm preg and the day I got my second bloods done I took a preg tes :haha:
> 
> I'm sending you lots of :dust: !!!

We will see if I hold out or not... my beta will be next Monday or Tuesday. And as I'm sure that all of us do, I have plenty of HPT's at home.



skeet9924 said:


> Thanks Haj!!! :hugs: Don't know if I'm there yet .. But my ticker says so!! Lol .. I'll find out my actual date next Tuesday!!

Skeet, that is exciting that you find out your due date next Tuesday :) Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ladies!! Ahh yes Jen I remember chatting about our weddings now!! Fingers and toes crossed for you this month xxxx


----------



## skeet9924

Lol Jenn. I still have like 30 left from the Internet.. !! 

I'm excited to find out exactly how far a long I an too!! It's just a guessing game for now!!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Mrs W 11 said:


> Good luck ladies!! Just popped in to say hi as I joined this lucky thread last year in may. I'm 13 days overdue today and off to be induced!
> 
> Sending loads of baby dust to all of you and hope to see yet more exciting bfps here soon!!!
> 
> Xxx

Yay! COngratulations!!!


----------



## Rigi.kun

Looks like a lot has been happening. Sending :dust: to all you mummy's to be


----------



## Rigi.kun

Bubumaci, how is everything going with you? Haven't heard from you for a little bit


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Rigi :wave:
Had an ultrasound and blood test yesterday, to see how close to ovulation we are... only 15 mm and bloods were in the normal range, so I have another appointment on Monday morning. Once I have ov'd, they will thaw three frozen 1 day embies and then transfer 4 days later... so, I guess I will see how things are on Monday :)

Thank you for asking ... how's being a Mummy? :hugs:


----------



## Rigi.kun

bubumaci said:


> Hi Rigi :wave:
> Had an ultrasound and blood test yesterday, to see how close to ovulation we are... only 15 mm and bloods were in the normal range, so I have another appointment on Monday morning. Once I have ov'd, they will thaw three frozen 1 day embies and then transfer 4 days later... so, I guess I will see how things are on Monday :)
> 
> Thank you for asking ... how's being a Mummy? :hugs:

That is such exciting news Bubumaci :) Can't wait to hear the next bit of exciting news :happydance:

Mummyhood is being a little trying at the moment. Teddy want to "snack and nap" also known as not feeding or sleeping properly and I'm fighting him to get him to do it properly. I don't know who will win the argument though :rofl:


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks! Right now I am a bit nervous. Doctor seemed to think that nothing would be happening for a few days on Wednesday and told me to come back Monday. Got my LH peak reading on my fertility monitor this morning (which usually means O-ing within 12-36 hours) so now I am nervous that Monday morning is too late (they thaw the embies 1 day after ovulation)... going to call the clinic now to inform them of the peak reading. I am sure the doctor knows what he is saying, but still... wouldn't want to miss ovulation! :)

Ahh - not feeding properly or sleeping properly must mean an exhausting time for you? I hope you guys get the hang of it soon :hugs:


----------



## Rigi.kun

bubumaci said:


> Thanks! Right now I am a bit nervous. Doctor seemed to think that nothing would be happening for a few days on Wednesday and told me to come back Monday. Got my LH peak reading on my fertility monitor this morning (which usually means O-ing within 12-36 hours) so now I am nervous that Monday morning is too late (they thaw the embies 1 day after ovulation)... going to call the clinic now to inform them of the peak reading. I am sure the doctor knows what he is saying, but still... wouldn't want to miss ovulation! :)
> 
> Ahh - not feeding properly or sleeping properly must mean an exhausting time for you? I hope you guys get the hang of it soon :hugs:

Tis a little bit exhausting, but well worth it.

Sending good thoughts your way :) Keep us posted on how things go.


----------



## Scarlet369

Checked cm and cp and I have blood mixed with ewcm. I think I'm either 13 or 14 dpo so pretty sure its hopeless at this point. My temp from this morningisnt accurate so not sureif I had a temp drop or not since I woke up early for work and adjusted temp... OH doesn't even care he's just mad cause he thinks Im Upset with him....tested right before I check cp and bfn... but when I checked cm again a little late there was no blood so if still not spotting my morning Ill test again...


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Ladies :wave:
well, all happening a bit sooner than the doc on Wednesday thought! Went in for my second ultrasound this morning (lining looking nice, no visibly big follicles) - and the blood test showed my LH way up, so I have already ovulated (funny, seeing the doc on Wednesday didn't see any follies bigger than 15 mm! And he was so certain, it would be enough to come in on Monday. Thank the Lord, that I am still using my CBFM). 
They are thawing our little embies today and tomorrow I will find out how the thaw has gone. If AOK - then transfer is next week Wednesday!

Ladies, please keep fingers crossed that they are thawing and then developing nicely. We decided to thaw three of the six... 

:dust::dust::dust: grow little ones ... :)


----------



## Rigi.kun

bubumaci said:


> Hi Ladies :wave:
> well, all happening a bit sooner than the doc on Wednesday thought! Went in for my second ultrasound this morning (lining looking nice, no visibly big follicles) - and the blood test showed my LH way up, so I have already ovulated (funny, seeing the doc on Wednesday didn't see any follies bigger than 15 mm! And he was so certain, it would be enough to come in on Monday. Thank the Lord, that I am still using my CBFM).
> They are thawing our little embies today and tomorrow I will find out how the thaw has gone. If AOK - then transfer is next week Wednesday!
> 
> Ladies, please keep fingers crossed that they are thawing and then developing nicely. We decided to thaw three of the six...
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: grow little ones ... :)

OMG so exciting Bubumaci :happydance: I can't wait for next Wednesday. This is absolutely awesome :D sending heaps of :dust: your way :D


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you Rigi! I am amazed :) We have already received the results of the thaw... 3/3 embies have survived :) :) :dance: so hopefully now they are growing nicely :)

FX'd that they carry on developing nicely, so we have well-developed embies to transfer on Wednesday :)

:dust::dust::dust: grow, little ones, grow :) :)


----------



## Aelanu

An update on my status as of late....I just finished my third round of antibiotics to get rid of my third UTI within a 2 month time period....I've NEVER had a UTI before I got preggo! I'm ready to go into week 21 and a few days shy of week 20 I was diagnosed with having placenta previa...so no sex, no heavy lifting, no exercise for me! What a bummer! I don't mind the no heavy lifting or exercise...but no sex? I'm gonna keel over! These 2nd tri hormones got me rubbing on OH in his sleep AND mine...he says he'll wake up and I'll be dead asleep rubbing all over his manliness! :haha:

Hoping everything is going well with you ladies...I've been having a lot of problems with my pregnancy and heck....as long as my baby is perfectly fine (and he/she definitely is...even measured a day ahead of schedule when I went to the ER and got diagnosed with pp) I guess I'm fine, too...I just wish things were much easier.


----------



## skeet9924

Bub- so excited for you! Happy to hear that 3/3 survived!! Best of luck in Wednesday!

Aelanu- sorry to hear of everything your going through!! That must be stressful. Dr has informed me no sex until Second tri :( its so hard!! Oh and I just moved into this beautiful house and found out I was preg a week after.. We've had sex in this house once :(


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you Skeet :hugs:

Aelanu ... :hugs:


----------



## I Love Lucy

I just got my :bfp: today! :)

:dust: to all the other ladies still TTC.


----------



## haj624

Congrats!!!


----------



## Rigi.kun

I Love Lucy said:


> I just got my :bfp: today! :)
> 
> :dust: to all the other ladies still TTC.

Congratulations :D Happy and healthy 9 months :D


----------



## Scarlet369

I guess for some reason I never updated, af came full force, so no 2013 baby for me, I'll be back to WTT til august 2013. I hope you all have beautiful babies by then, and maybe some of you working on another. GL everyone


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

I Love Lucy said:


> I just got my :bfp: today! :)
> 
> :dust: to all the other ladies still TTC.

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Aelanu

Went to the OBGYN today and got an ultrasound- we're team :blue: :D

Here's a pic! (Not of his little man bits!)
 



Attached Files:







Baby PirateNinja 002.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## skeet9924

yeah congrats aelanu!!


----------



## preg_pilot

I Love Lucy said:


> I just got my :bfp: today! :)
> 
> :dust: to all the other ladies still TTC.

Congratulations :D H&H 9 months to you. :hugs:



Scarlet369 said:


> I guess for some reason I never updated, af came full force, so no 2013 baby for me, I'll be back to WTT til august 2013. I hope you all have beautiful babies by then, and maybe some of you working on another. GL everyone

Good luck to you. I hope things work out next time around. :hugs:


----------



## babyJM

Hi Ladies

I posted on this thread a few times many months ago, and I still see a few familiar names. I cant beleive all the BFP!! Well done ladies! :happydance:
Josephine, I'm not sure if you're still following this thread, but I am SO happy for you. I remember the tough times you went thourgh. Your story truely inspires me!! 

AFM, this will be our 3rd month trying this year. Last year we tried for 6months, then took a break (new job, new medical insurance etc). The break was well needed as I felt emotionally exhausted. We are trying our very best to have a relaxed approach this time around. 

Question to all you ladies: How are you planning your BD? Are you BD every second day or do you wait until you ovulate?

Best wishes to you all!:dust:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

babyJM said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I posted on this thread a few times many months ago, and I still see a few familiar names. I cant beleive all the BFP!! Well done ladies! :happydance:
> Josephine, I'm not sure if you're still following this thread, but I am SO happy for you. I remember the tough times you went thourgh. Your story truely inspires me!!
> 
> AFM, this will be our 3rd month trying this year. Last year we tried for 6months, then took a break (new job, new medical insurance etc). The break was well needed as I felt emotionally exhausted. We are trying our very best to have a relaxed approach this time around.
> 
> Question to all you ladies: How are you planning your BD? Are you BD every second day or do you wait until you ovulate?
> 
> Best wishes to you all!:dust:


We have been BD every other day starting right after af stops. And ending a few days after suspected ovulation. I like it because our first cycle we BD'd every day and it felt like a chore to me and it was a lot. SO this every other day approach has been much nicer!


----------



## Mrs W 11

The month we conceived we did the sperm meets egg plan and will def do it next time! There are a few threads on it but basically you dtd every day from around cd8 to a few days after you ov and you do it each day around ovulation (although we just dtd every other day and hoped for the best!)

Good luck x


----------



## Aelanu

babyJM said:


> Question to all you ladies: How are you planning your BD? Are you BD every second day or do you wait until you ovulate?

Believe it or not, we tried a year and a half having sex between 2 and 4 times a week (Not just for baby making...we have high sex drives as it is lol) but sometimes more, sometimes less- no go the entire time. I ended up getting frustrated and bought an ovulation microscope called the Fertile Focus. I used that thing for one month and BAM! Pregnant. I guess our timing was really, really off because it happened so quickly once I started tracking my ovulation :haha:

At least I know better for next time :rofl:


----------



## babyJM

Aelanu, its so funny that you say that! I have started to use fertile focus this month and I am so excited as I saw today that its ovulation time!! :happydance:I am so relieved to know that I ovulate for certain now!! We did the same, we bd every other day and my husband said, lets wait until you ovulate and then bd and see what happens. So I'm hoping that I will have a success story like you this month!! 

Thanks Mrs Luv Bug, Mrs W11 for your replies! Every doctor has his own opinion, so its nice to ask what you ladies are doing :thumbup::dust:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck babyjm! I hope this is your month xx


----------



## skeet9924

good luck babyjm!!! Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Well ladies, I caved and tested early and got a :bfp:!!!!!! Hopefully it's a sticky bean! 

:dust: :dust: to all of you!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats luvbug!! Great news xx


----------



## Breezy81

Congrats Luvbug! H&H 9months to you. :happydance:


----------



## bubumaci

Oh, Luvbug - that's great news :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah luvbug!!! congrats!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats luvbug!! Fab news!!


----------



## babyJM

Congrads Luvbug!!! :happydance:Thats fantiatic news!!! How long have you been ttc? H&H 9 months to you!!:baby:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Thanks ladies :flower:

This is our second month trying.


----------



## babyJM

And ladies, what's news???? I'm only 6 DPO and already feeling impatient lol.


----------



## skeet9924

Hey ladies!! Just got back from ob.. Got to see the baby and hear hb at 166!! Ob says I have a very active little one that kept moving from the Doppler and us machine :) 

Hope everyone is doing well!! :dust: to those waiting to test!!


----------



## Mrs.Undy

I got my BFP today!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Mrs.Undy said:


> I got my BFP today!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

Yay Congratulations!!


----------



## U347464

Testing my signature


----------



## Aelanu

Today marks my entrance into the 3rd trimester- can't believe I'm here...feels like just yesterday I got my :bfp: and now I'm 10ish weeks away from meeting my little man :)


----------



## preg_pilot

Aelanu said:


> Today marks my entrance into the 3rd trimester- can't believe I'm here...feels like just yesterday I got my :bfp: and now I'm 10ish weeks away from meeting my little man :)

Congratulations :)


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Aelanu said:


> Today marks my entrance into the 3rd trimester- can't believe I'm here...feels like just yesterday I got my :bfp: and now I'm 10ish weeks away from meeting my little man :)

That's super exciting!


----------



## babyJM

Hi Ladies! Got my BFP!! I am 6 weeks pregnant! Praise the Lord! Baby dust to all of you!!


----------



## NewMrs2011

babyJM said:


> Hi Ladies! Got my BFP!! I am 6 weeks pregnant! Praise the Lord! Baby dust to all of you!!

Great news, congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Breezy81

Congrats!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Big congrats!!! X


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Too_Much

Hello everyone

been a looong time...I was away back home in SA (live in UK)- without thr hubby so missed 2 cycles! therapist thinks that the break maybe good and increase my chances this month...hope so!

taking it a bit easier this time..trying not to get too crazy with symptom spotting, temps etc...very busy with work and life in general which helps!

i did take out some secret baby stuff I bought on various travels in hopes of creatinga positive envoironmnet and vibe!! ill let u know how that comes along! :)

to all the BFPs, congrats! i know you have been trying hard for so long so thats fantastic news!!

everyone else, we can do it...2012 and we can get those beans in bellies, I know it!! 
all the best everyone
:)


----------



## Aelanu

Went to the OB today....placenta still hasn't moved so we've got a C Section day- November 12th!

I'll be a Mommy in 5 weeks...HOLY CRAP O.O


----------



## bunni84

i've been away for agessss

but im back

good news! i'm pregnant! just found a few days ago..so i will be more active on here now

a bit worried as i had an ectopic last December and i didnt realise i was pregnant..but im taking the early signals of pregnancy as a good sign! lots of bloating and a little nausea.

so..yay hope this little bean is in the right place this time...:happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

congrats bunni!! Hope its a sticky bean in the right place!!


----------



## Breezy81

Congrats bunni! Lots of well wishes for you and that little bean.


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations Bunni - wishing you H&H 9 months :hugs:


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

Hey everyone! I just wanted to give a quick update...
After being on Metformin since May, my Dr decided to try me on a round of Clomid. I ovulated for the first time in a year on the 10th of October and just tonight i got my very first BFP!!!! My DH was is shock! I'm really excited and will be calling my DR in the am to set up a blood test.

Goodluck to everyone still trying! :)


----------



## Aelanu

Congrats MrsSpurbeck- hope your little bean sticks!


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats!! Praying its a sticky bean!!


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations!! Wishing you H&H 9 months :) :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wow congrats!! Baby dust to all those trying xx


----------



## jen1019

I haven't been around here in ages, but wanted to announce that I am now 5 weeks pregnant. It's all very new... keeping my fingers crossed everything goes perfectly. Congrats to all the BFP's!:hugs:


----------



## xEmmaDx

Hey can I just ask.....has anyone that's pregnant or been pregnant ever had af symptoms when they were due but ended up not getting it and been pregnant? I know I am just hanging on to some hope she wont appear. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1349067600z0z8z30z14.png


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats Jenn!!

Emma- pregnancy symptoms are pretty close to Af .. Cramps sore bb, tiredness .. I even had an achey back.. Have u tested?


----------



## xEmmaDx

skeet9924 said:


> Congrats Jenn!!
> 
> Emma- pregnancy symptoms are pretty close to Af .. Cramps sore bb, tiredness .. I even had an achey back.. Have u tested?

No I haven't tested waiting to see if I am late. Last month I took a few and just got upset with the bfn's so this month I haven't bought any. Thanks for getting back to me :)


----------



## skeet9924

Wishing u the best of luck !! Keep us posted!!

:dust:


----------



## xEmmaDx

skeet9924 said:


> Wishing u the best of luck !! Keep us posted!!
> 
> :dust:

Thanks I will do, and good luck with your pregnancy :) <-- jealous lol


----------



## jen1019

xEmmaDx said:


> Hey can I just ask.....has anyone that's pregnant or been pregnant ever had af symptoms when they were due but ended up not getting it and been pregnant? I know I am just hanging on to some hope she wont appear.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1349067600z0z8z30z14.png

Before I got my BFP I felt EXACTLY like I was getting my period. The cramping, the sore back... and then I started spotting, which usually happens just before AF comes. I spotted for a little over a day and then it disappeared. That is the only thing that triggered me to take a test. I was absolutely shocked. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## xEmmaDx

jen1019 said:


> xEmmaDx said:
> 
> 
> Hey can I just ask.....has anyone that's pregnant or been pregnant ever had af symptoms when they were due but ended up not getting it and been pregnant? I know I am just hanging on to some hope she wont appear.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1349067600z0z8z30z14.png
> 
> Before I got my BFP I felt EXACTLY like I was getting my period. The cramping, the sore back... and then I started spotting, which usually happens just before AF comes. I spotted for a little over a day and then it disappeared. That is the only thing that triggered me to take a test. I was absolutely shocked. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...


Aw thanks, really really hoping I am. Congratulations to you :)


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Emma!! It's been a long hard road to get here but so far things are good!! Hoping u get your healthy sticky Bfp soon!!


----------



## karry1412

jen1019 said:


> I haven't been around here in ages, but wanted to announce that I am now 5 weeks pregnant. It's all very new... keeping my fingers crossed everything goes perfectly. Congrats to all the BFP's!:hugs:

Jen!! I'm so happy for you!! Congratulations! I haven't been talking to you in ages - I'm five weeks pregnant too! :happydance:


----------



## jen1019

It has been eons since we talked, Karry! OMG... we are like, one day off. That is crazy. I go for an appt with my FS next Thursday on the 8th. Congrats, girl!! <3


----------



## karry1412

I know!! I couldn't believe it when I saw your news! What are the odds? I'm thrilled for you! My first appointment is on Tuesday. I'm so excited/nervous! Let me know how you get on, won't you??


----------



## jen1019

Absolutely! Definitely PM me about your appointment next week. Mine is on Thursday :)


----------



## Too_Much

Great to hear the good news, lots of BFPS - good energy for the rest of us!!

Had a funny month...AFP was late but instead of being excited, I was panicky! lol in the middle of starting a new job/ending last one and wasnt the best time can you ever! after 9 months of trying now I decide its not a good time to be pregs, crazy me!
anyway, preg test was BFN, and AFP arrived 4 days late...and I was so upset! lol but it taught me a lesson...it will happen when the time is Right and God has my back and HE knows when its perfect!

So comforted myself by vegging out on couch and eating crisps (my indulgence!) ..bring on next cycle...last chance to be pregs in 2012 :) 

God Willing


----------



## bubumaci

Unfortunately, I definitely won't manage to have a baby in my belly this year ... the past half year of IVF (as you can see in siggy) has not been successful, unfortunately. Next Friday we have another meeting with a new physician at the clinic to discuss how we are going to proceed next year (in December, I would miss the cycle because of the clinic closing just when ER would have to be)...

So all fingers and toes crossed for you ladies - congrats on all those who got their :bfp: this year - and I will be hoping that 2013 will bring us better luck on the baby front :)

:dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Oh bub :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear that.. Hopefully the new physician will be helpful


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Skeet :hugs: TBH I don't really know what else he can tell us - there never is a guarantee of implantation. One doctor said, some get it first go, others it takes 17 ... there is no scientific reason for it, since everything is OK with me. But the last doctor I saw (while my physician was on vacation) suggested this doctor we will be seeing. His Father is one of the grounders / owners of the clinic (together with my doctor and a third) and he is apparently a little more into experimenting / might have some ideas ... we shall see :)

How are you doing Honey?


----------



## skeet9924

I really really really hope that it works out for you..you deserve your lo so much!!! 

I'm doing good :) I can't really complain!!


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you :) :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck for 2013 bubu! :baby dust:


----------



## wifey1988

Hey girls! Haven't been on in a WHILE! Sort of took a break from ttc.... and I got pregnant! I found out last month right now I am 9 1/2weeks pregnant e.d.d is jun 26


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats!!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations Wifey :)


----------



## jen1019

wifey1988 said:


> Hey girls! Haven't been on in a WHILE! Sort of took a break from ttc.... and I got pregnant! I found out last month right now I am 9 1/2weeks pregnant e.d.d is jun 26

Congrats! You are due 4 days before me.

Bubs- I really hope that you have better luck with the new doctor, and that 2013 will bring you better luck on the baby front :hugs:


----------



## Too_Much

bubumaci said:


> Thanks Skeet :hugs: TBH I don't really know what else he can tell us - there never is a guarantee of implantation. One doctor said, some get it first go, others it takes 17 ... there is no scientific reason for it, since everything is OK with me. But the last doctor I saw (while my physician was on vacation) suggested this doctor we will be seeing. His Father is one of the grounders / owners of the clinic (together with my doctor and a third) and he is apparently a little more into experimenting / might have some ideas ... we shall see :)
> 
> How are you doing Honey?

Wish you all the best! have you tried any other alternative treatments? reflexology, accupuncture, Body talk? all just help to balance you and remove any blockages ;)


----------



## Too_Much

wifey1988 said:


> Hey girls! Haven't been on in a WHILE! Sort of took a break from ttc.... and I got pregnant! I found out last month right now I am 9 1/2weeks pregnant e.d.d is jun 26

wow Congrrats! how does that work, taking a break and falling pregs?! 2 doctors told me the same...but I dont get it!

Were BDing throughout the month instead of only during ovulation time, as an alternative plan...lets see if it works!!


----------



## bubumaci

Too_Much said:


> bubumaci said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Skeet :hugs: TBH I don't really know what else he can tell us - there never is a guarantee of implantation. One doctor said, some get it first go, others it takes 17 ... there is no scientific reason for it, since everything is OK with me. But the last doctor I saw (while my physician was on vacation) suggested this doctor we will be seeing. His Father is one of the grounders / owners of the clinic (together with my doctor and a third) and he is apparently a little more into experimenting / might have some ideas ... we shall see :)
> 
> How are you doing Honey?
> 
> Wish you all the best! have you tried any other alternative treatments? reflexology, accupuncture, Body talk? all just help to balance you and remove any blockages ;)Click to expand...

Hi there :wave:
Thanks for the wishes :)
No - we hadn't tried anything for me yet, since according to all the tests etc. I am in perfect health and everything is fine (our issue was with DH - Azoospermia - so now that they have found a solution for that and are able to fertilise the eggs they harvested from me, we just have to hope that they develop sufficiently and can implant. So far, the development of the fertilised eggs has not been optimal or as good as I had hoped - out of the 18 fertilised only two made it to blast on day five by the time of transfer... some were just getting there and the others were either Morulas or less ... and how they develop is really out of our hands) - but I am not against doing something to try and improve / increase the chances. Perhaps the doctor has some ideas on Friday :)


----------



## wantanerd

My fertility specialist did a study and claimed acupuncture along with IVF/ICSI gave greater chances of a successful pregnancy when used during the cycle.


----------



## Aelanu

Sorry it took so long for me to update but I've had little Damani! He was born 11/12/12 at 8:42 AM- he was 5 lbs, 8 oz and 18 1/2 inches long!

This was a professionally done picture...he was 3 days old :)
 



Attached Files:







Damani1.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you wantanerd - I will look into it :)

Aelanu - Congratulations! He is gorgeous :)


----------



## skeet9924

Aelanu- congrats!!


----------



## jen1019

Aelanu said:


> Sorry it took so long for me to update but I've had little Damani! He was born 11/12/12 at 8:42 AM- he was 5 lbs, 8 oz and 18 1/2 inches long!
> 
> This was a professionally done picture...he was 3 days old :)

Congrats. He is gorgeous!


----------



## babyJM

Hi! Not sure if this thread is still active, I announced my bfp many months ago, my little baby is 2 months old already lol. anyway, hope there are many bpf!


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats babyjm!!


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats!!


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations :) :flower:


----------

